# RSV Besigheim: BOA's starten durch!



## Kailinger (29. März 2008)

Sodele, hallo Mitnander,

Das MTB-Team des RSV Besigheim wurde gestern Abend (mit Bier)getauft.  
Somit "firmiert" die Mountainbikesparte des Clubs nun unter dem Namen:

*Besigheim BOA's* oder auch nur *BOA*, jeder wie er will.

Voller Name wäre dann *Besigheim Bike Offroad Alliance* oder auch nur *Besigheim Offroad Alliance*. Entsprechende Logos und Schriftzüge für Trikots usw. befinden sich noch im Entwicklungsstadium. 

Die BOA's bestehen momentan so aus 8-12 im Wechsel regelmäßig teilnehmenden Fahrer(n/innen). Wir bieten wöchentlich sportlich geführte, soweit möglich singletrailorientierte Touren (lizenzierte Tourguides) von 30-50 km Länge an. Wobei bei gutem Wetter auch mal längere Runden drin liegen! Um bei den Touren mitfahren zu können, ist eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein *nicht* erforderlich. Von Nichtmigliedern muss allerding ein Euro Startgeld wg. Versicherung unso erhoben werden. Bei uns ist jede Leistungsklasse willkommen, je nach Bedarf werden wir Gruppen splitten.

Die nächsten Termine lauten wie folgt:
Sonntag 30.3.08 -- 9:30 Uhr (Achtung Zeitumstellung)
Freitag 4.4.08 -- 18:00 Uhr
Samstag 5.4.08 -- 14:00 Uhr

Dann über den Sommer weiter jeden Freitag 18:00 Uhr. An den Freitagen wird nach den Touren zum gemütlichen Ausklang im Radsportheim immer bewirtet. In geraden Wochen starten wir Samstags 14:00 Uhr, in ungeraden Sonntags 9:30 Uhr. Somit bieten sich genug Termine um für jeden was passendes bieten zu können. 
Treffpunkt ist jeweils am Radsportheim in Besigheim (Enzplatz).

Über die regelmäßigen Touren hinaus ist eine längere Sommertour mit Übernachtung geplant. 

Da wir in Zukunft gerne auch jüngeres "Personal rekrutierten" wollen, werden wir bei entsprechendem Interesse auch kurzfristig Ausflüge in Bikeparks, auf BMX-Strecken oder zu Jumpspots anbieten. Hier steht dann alles nur nicht bergauf im Mittelpunkt. Kontakte in die Szene sind vorhanden.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir das alte MTB-Team Topic (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272143) schließen und ab sofort hier rein schreiben.

Hab ich alles oder gabs noch mehr News? Um Ergänzung wird gebeten.

Ich geh jetzt schaufeln  

Gruß, Kai


----------



## Nico M. (31. März 2008)

Hallo Bikergemeinde,

so nun seit Ihr über die Neuerungen der BOA's informiert.

Im vorangegangenen Beitrag vom Kai, könnt Ihr unsere Aktivitäten nachlesen. (Danke Dir Kai für die ausführliche Beschreibung!)

Dann kann ich uns allen nur eine super Saison wünschen und hoffe auch diesmal wieder auf neue Gesichter ...

Solltet Ihr noch Fragen haben, dann könnt Ihr natürlich gern ein Mail senden.

Bis demnächst, Nico.

MTB-Guide der BOA's
Spartenleiter MTB des RSV Besigheim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (1. April 2008)

da ich eine "tierische" Schlangenphobie habe, kann ich leider nicht mehr mit Euch Biken  

Wünsche Euch BOA's weiterhin tolle Trails und schöne Touren!

Ciao, Rainer

Gründungsmitglied der bisherigen MTB-Gruppe


----------



## ARB (2. April 2008)

Hi Rainer,
also das mit den phobieen ist so´ne sache! in der vorbudhistischen religion
Bön gibt es den chöd. die quintessenz daraus ist, daß man sich um seine ängste zu überwinden anfangs umso stärker den auslösern aussetzen muß!!! also schlangen und dazu noch tierisch steil und holprig bergab ;-) wenn mich nicht alles täuscht hat der lama padampa sangyä einen monat mit seiner toten mutter im bett gelegen um eben die angst vor dem tot zu verlieren. vielleicht wars aber auch milarepa. 
also ich helf dir gern dir noch ein bisle mehr angst einzujagen.
ciao dani


----------



## cubescott (3. April 2008)

Hi Daniel,

danke, hast mir die Augen geöffnet, hab nen Crashkurs in Mentaltraining belegt, jetzt geht's wieder  
See you  
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (4. April 2008)

Also Rainer,

dann hoffe ich ja, dass wir Dich trotz Deiner Schlangenphobie, heute Abend um 18:00 Uhr zur ersten Sommerausfahrt treffen.

Alle anderen Biker sind natürlich hierzu auch gern eingeladen.
Einfach vorbeikommen...

LG, Nico


----------



## MTBRider (6. April 2008)

HAllo Boa's

beim Mountainbike treffen wurde erwähnt ausfahrten bzw. touren zu machen ich habe den vorschlag gemacht die Zugspitztour diese findet dieses jahr statt am 19.07-20.07.08 20 Plätze sind noch frei.

Wer hat lust hat am siehe oben Garmisch und Ungebung mit ca 20-25 MTB Fahrer unsicher zu machen. Wir sind eine Gruppe verschiedener Leistungsklassen und bleiben eine Gruppe sind schwächere dabei wir auf sie gewartet. Übernachtet wird auf der Ehrwalder Alm (Matratzenlager). Sonntags geht es weiter Abschluß ist ein gemeinsames Pizzaessen in Mittenwald. 

Ablauf wie folgt eine Woche vor Termin ist ein Vortreffen in der Pizzeria am Ellental (Eisstadion) hier wir besprochen wie die Räder transportiert werden und wer mit wem fährt. Gestartet wird am Olympiastützpunkt in Garmisch und hier kommen wir auch wieder an.

( kein Renncharakter gemütliches beisammen sein)

Gruß Markus


----------



## Nico M. (9. April 2008)

Na das klingt aber mal nicht schlecht. sollte man sich mal überlegen.

Jetzt hoffe ich erst mal, dass das Wetter für unsere Bike-Touren diesen Freitag und Sonntag mitmacht.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (11. April 2008)

Bääääääh! Warum sitz ich hier und ned aufm Bock? Es schüttet!


----------



## riderhardy (12. April 2008)

Tja Kai, wir waren gestern auf`m Platz und haben trainiert, ihr werdet doch jetzt nicht zu weich..... verlottern,ha,ha,ah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nico M. (14. April 2008)

War ne schöne Tour gestern - bis auf den "Tropenregen" am Schluss.
Musste dahmeim meine Schuhe ausziehen, da sie voller Wasser waren.

Rainer:
Mein Beileid wegen des Rahmenbruchs. Ich hoffe wir sehen Dich bald wieder...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (17. April 2008)

Ähem, wie wird denns Wetter?
Hab eigentlich Morgen und am Sa. fest eingeplant. Am Sonntag darf ich wieder nach Korea...
Kai


----------



## Nico M. (18. April 2008)

Das Wetter wird heute gut werden...
Sehen uns also um 18 Uhr am Vereinsheim.

Morgen kann ich nicht mit dabei sein.

LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (18. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

ab was für einer Wettervorhersage fällt die Fahrt morgen aus?

Möchte vermeiden, dass ich alleine "im Regen stehe"...

Grüße IDWORXER


----------



## Kailinger (18. April 2008)

Ha wenns halt schüttet...
Kannst mich auch kurzfristig noch anrufen, hab Dir meine Nummer gemailt!
Gruß, Kai


----------



## Nico M. (24. April 2008)

Na hoffentlich wird das Wetter morgen gut, sehen uns dann um 18 Uhr.
LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (27. April 2008)

Schee wars, bin im Arsch!
Fahrrad ist geputzt!
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (27. April 2008)

Ja dem stimme ich zu

hatte ich es doch richtig in Erinnerung, dass mein Fahrrad schwarz war. Was beim Putzen alles wieder vzum Vorschein kommt.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Felix


----------



## IDWORXER (28. April 2008)

Hi Jungs,

zuerst danke für den netten Abend (Freitag). Schöne Runde, wenn auch ein bissle feucht... Werde mit Sicherheit mal wieder mitkommen!!!

Hoffe nur nicht wieder stundenlang schrubben zu müssen.

Bis vielleicht am Samstag,

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Nico M. (28. April 2008)

Ja, musste auch ganz schön schruppen.
War schon ein wenig schlammig - aber schön    
LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (2. Mai 2008)

Hallole,

weil es letzten Freitag so schön war, das Rad wieder einigermaßen geputzt ist, das Wetter morgen super werden soll, und und und..., wollt ich kurz nachfragen ob's morgen wieder um 14.00h los geht?

Wäre dabei! Müsst dann eben wieder am Berg unten auf mich warten...

Viele Grüße aus Tamm
-Sven-


----------



## Kailinger (2. Mai 2008)

Yes Sir, heut Abend 18.00 Uhr und Morgen gleich nochmal um zwei!
Wetter wird gut!


----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Mai 2008)

Hi 
hier ein kurzer Abriss der gestrigen Tour. Besigheim-Haslach-Baiselsberg-Eselsburg(der lange schöne Trail ganz durch bis nach der Jagdhütte) und dann im Highspeedverfahren (selten unter 28 eher um die 30-32 km/h) über Günderlach-Sersheim-Sachsenheim am Bach entlang zurück nach Freudental-Löchgau-Besigheim.

Ab Freudental hat Martin nochmal aufgedreht und wir sind dann zu zweit mit 38 km/h!!!!! nach Löchgau geflogen. 

Gesamtfahrzeit 03:07h mit 63 km und ca 900 hm
Einfach schön

Gruß Felix


----------



## cubescott (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo Quälix und die anderen Racer 

Neid Trauer leider kann ich die Begeisterung für Freitag nicht teilen:
30 km bei durchn. 19 km/h, Höhenmeter , da war das Highlight der Bauernrostbraten danach.
Da Ihr scheinbar zwei nicht bis ins Ziel mitgebracht habt, hätten wir wohl doch lieber 2 MTB-Gruppen machen sollen.

Bin nächste Woche nicht dabei, wir haben Besuch aus Frankreich.
Viel Spaß in Sulzbach, auf den Vorschlag Belinda danach komme ich mal freitags abends zurück, da es sonntags nachmittags dort nicht so prickelnd ist


----------



## Kailinger (6. Mai 2008)

Au Rainer, Du hättest Dich vielleicht doch nicht mit den Tourenradlern einlassen sollen... Aber s'neue Rädle müsst ja bald kommen, oder?

Samstag war gut, 45km, 800hm. Recht große Gruppe.

Zu Sonntag 11.5.:
Am Sonntag findet in Sulzbach/ Murr ein Mountainbike-Tag statt. Mehr Info hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217187
http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/download/MTB2008.pdf
http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/MTB1.htm

Man kann sich vor Ort anmelden und eine kleine Nenngebühr bezahlen.

Wir treffen uns am Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr am Radsportheim (Auto). Dann bilden wir spontane Fahrgemeinschaften (ein Wink an die Busfahrer) und dieseln nach Sulzbach. Alternativ kann dann um 10.30 - 11.00 Uhr direkt in Sulzbach zu uns gestoßen werden (los geht's gegenüber vom Feuerwehrgerätehaus in der Kleinhöchbergerstraße. Parken kann man entweder am Schulzentrum (5 min) bis zum Start oder gleich in der Nähe vom Gerätehaus (nur begrenze Plätze)). 

Sollten sich am Sonntag dann um 9.30 Uhr ein paar Leutchen am Radsportheim einfinden die nicht nach Sulzbach wollen, können die auch eine altbekannte Strombergrunde drehen!

Wir können am Freitag Abend nochmal drüber reden!

Gruß, Kai


----------



## IDWORXER (7. Mai 2008)

Hi,

denkt auch am Sonntag daran genügend Kabelbinder einzustecken...!

Wünsche allen gute Fahrt und schöne Trails. Werde erst frühestens wieder in 3 Wochen dazustoßen. 

Bis dahin, 

Grüße -Sven-

P.S.: Kai, ist das "der Martin" den Felix erwähnt hat? Hört sich aber schnell an... Schwitz, schwitz.


----------



## Kailinger (7. Mai 2008)

Jau, des ischer!

Sodele, ich habs wieder mal verbockt. Linker Fuß in Gips (diesmal war kein Fahrrad involviert).  Onkel Doktor spricht von 2-3 Wochen Gips dann Aircast-Schiene. Mit Airchast gehts dann wieder los. Das wird haarscharf zum Strombike....
Gibts Rabattmarken beim Orthopäden?

Ich bin echt zu blöd!  

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (7. Mai 2008)

Wie ist das nur für Dich möglich, sich mal nichts beim biken sondern beim "spazieren gehen" zu brechen?  

Wie hast Du das nur hinbekommen???

LG, Nico.


----------



## Koeni (7. Mai 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Jau, des ischer!
> 
> Sodele, ich habs wieder mal verbockt. Linker Fuß in Gips (diesmal war kein Fahrrad involviert).  Onkel Doktor spricht von 2-3 Wochen Gips dann Aircast-Schiene. Mit Airchast gehts dann wieder los. Das wird haarscharf zum Strombike....
> Gibts Rabattmarken beim Orthopäden?
> ...



Ach Du Schei$e,

dann wünsch aich mal gute Besserung. Du hast irgendwie nicht so stabile Knochen, oder ?


----------



## Nico M. (8. Mai 2008)

Bin am Sonntag auch mit am Start.
Ich hoffe Ihr seit auch mit dabei. Könnten dann eine gemütliche  Runde
als Team "BOA" drehen.

Also, sehen uns dann morgen um 18:00 Uhr und am Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Nico M. (10. Mai 2008)

Na das war ja mal gestern eine super Tour. Erstmalig haben wir uns in 2 Leistungsgruppen getrennt,
sodass jeder auf seine Kosten kam.

Wobei die Jungs der langen Tour echt fertig ausgesehen haben ...

Bis morgen um 09:30 Uhr!


----------



## AZ_SUN (12. Mai 2008)

Jau, geile Tour war's  

Kommenden Freitag bin ich sicherlich auch wieder mit am Start  

"Mutter" ging gestern vor, sonst wäre ich liebend gerne mit Euch mitgepaced. War ganz neidisch die ganzen Biker am Korber Kopf zu beobachten  

@Kai: Mensch, was machst denn für Sachen!!! Ich hoffe, Du wirst bzw. Dein Fuß wird schnell wieder fit! Gute Genesung!!!


----------



## Nico M. (13. Mai 2008)

Ja am Sonntag beim Sulzbach MTB Marathon hast Du echt was verpasst.
Es war eine super Tour, welche einen hohen Trail-Anteil hatte, welche teilweise auch sehr anspruchsvoll waren.

Naja und anstrengend war es auch - war ganz schön platt


----------



## Kailinger (16. Mai 2008)

Darf ich heut Abend evtl. wieder auf ein Bierchen nach Eurer Runde vorbeikommen?


----------



## Kailinger (17. Mai 2008)

Hat nimmer gereicht, schade!

Wenn ich schon ned fahren kann, will ich wenigstens einen Bericht! Also los... Wie wars gestern/ heut?

Zuversichtsmodus an: bin nächsten Freitag wieder dabei! 

Kai


----------



## ARB (18. Mai 2008)

hey ho,  
tja kai was soll ich sagen? um´s dir net so schwer zu machen es war absolut beschissen, anstrengend nur geteert also eigentlich ne rennradfahrt. dazu hatts noch geschüttet wie aus eimern von den 3 platten ganz zu schweigen. am samstag hatte ich dann keinen bock nochmal auf so´ne plackerei ( ok zugegeben es war die exekutive die meinte ich soll diesen nicht haben ).
also dann bis freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AZ_SUN (18. Mai 2008)

Ich schließe mich dem Vorredner an, war eine beschissene Tour 

Kai, wird langsam Zeit, dass Du wieder auf den Sattel kommst!!! Nicht nur Bierchen heben... Es ist nicht mehr lange zum Strombike Marathon  

Nächsten Freitag bin ich auch wieder am Start - nach der Tour beim Bierchen


----------



## Nico M. (19. Mai 2008)

Ja Kai, schade das Du nicht mitbiken konntest. War echt ne schöne Tour.
Waren wieder so viele Biker & Bikerinnen, dass wir weider 2 Gruppen machen konnten.

Bist ja bald wieder fit


----------



## riderhardy (20. Mai 2008)

Hallo miteinander, sind gerade aus Spanien zurück,nicht vom Fussball, haben es dort richtig genossen mal wieder Singletrails und sonstiges zu fahren. Ich denke einige von Euch sehen wir in 3 Wochen beim Strombike, entweder noch beim Start, oder spätestens abends beim Bier.
Sven und ich hoffen das wir es in nächster Zeit mal schaffen wieder mit Euch zu fahren, wie ich gesehen habe gibt es jetzt ja auch 2 Gruppen.
Vielleicht ist da ja auch eine für mich alten Rentner dabei
Gruss Hardy


----------



## Kailinger (21. Mai 2008)

Juhu, bin wieder am Start - Fehldiagnose wie von mir vermutet. Längere Geschichte, gibts am Freitach beim  

Also bis Freitag um 6.


----------



## cubescott (22. Mai 2008)

"Ohne Bike fehlt Dir was" ist leider wahr 
Um nicht ganz aus der Spur zu kommen werde ich morgen mal wieder (letztmalig) mit meiner Treckingmühle vorbeischauen. Mal sehn was geht, vielleicht können wir ja 3 Gruppen  machen. 

Gruss Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (23. Mai 2008)

Na das wird ja heut Abend lustig    

Ein Biker mit ner Treckingmühle und ein anderer mit einem halb gebrochenen Bein.    

Vielleicht führen wir dann heut Abend eine Invaliten-Runde ein...

Also bis heut Abend um 18 Uhr.  

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (23. Mai 2008)

Hi

Kann Heute leider nicht mit dabei sein. 
Werde aber am Sonntag wieder mitfahren. 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß heute und lasst`s richtig krachen.

Gruß Toni


----------



## AZ_SUN (24. Mai 2008)

War ne geile lange Tour gestern  Aber gegen Ende war's schon sehr zäh mit der Kondition...

Morgen kann ich leider nicht kommen. Euch aber mal ganz viel Spaß bei dem geilen Wetter!!!

Also bis Freitag wieder!!!


----------



## Laggiman (25. Mai 2008)

Hi

Als ich heute morgen aufgestanden hats bei uns geschüttet wie aus Eimern,da bin ich gleich wieder ins warme Bett gelegen.
Ist jemand heut gerfahrn?Und wie wars?
Hat mich voll genervt,scheiß Wetter.
Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2008)

Au Toni, da hast was verpasst. Wetter war pünktlich super. Ordentliche Runde ham wir gedreht. Waren um kurz vor Eins wieder in Besigheim.
Hättsch Dich also doch in Arsch dappen müssen - musst ich auch... 
Gruß, Kai


----------



## Nico M. (27. Mai 2008)

Ja die Tour am Sonntag muss auch gut gewesen sein, die Jungs sahen glücklich und dreckig aus. Ich musste leider bei unserer Veranstaltung helfen.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Mai 2008)

Ja, sie muss nicht nur gut gewesen sein, sondern sie war gut.
Heute habe ich in Vorbereitung zur Strombile mit Martin die 100km Tour 2007 abgefahren. Start Besigheim. Tja was soll ich sagen, 2150 hm 130 km und 7h30min im Sattel. Jetzt bin ich reichlich fertig. Martin war so kulant immer auf mich zu warten, was leicht frustierend ist. Aber bei Temperaturen von bis zu 34°c war die Anstegung auch besonders groß. (Über den Tag habe ich gut  4-5 Liter wasser getrunken)

Und jetzt gehts in die Heia

Gruß Felix


----------



## Nico M. (30. Mai 2008)

Wow Felix und Martin  

Heute starten wir wieder um 18 Uhr zu einer gemütlicheren Ausfahrt.
Natürlich nur wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Bei Bedarf können wir auch
wieder 2 Gruppen einteilen.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (30. Mai 2008)

Au mir langts heut wie schon erwartet ned (ist aber wohl auch ned so schlimm, schüttet ja grad eh was es kann.  - obwohl, evtl. ist das Gewitter ja bis um 6 wieder weg....)

Anyhow, Morgen um 14:00 Uhr bin ich am Start!


----------



## Battlingzeus (30. Mai 2008)

So wie die Sache aussieht wird es wohl nichts. Zum aus der Haut flippen. Dann wohl bis morgen 

Felix


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Juni 2008)

Tja hier nochmal ein Info zum Thema Samstagausfahrt. Sehr schön und zum Schluß sehr naß. Ein Unwetter hat uns an der Pfeiferhütte überrascht und uns zu einer Zwangspause verdonnert.
Der Rückweg war dann doch eine leichte Schlammschlacht.

@ Kai. am Mittwoch klappt bei mir nicht
@ Martin: Habe mir die Strombike 07 nochmal gegeben. Gute 07.15 h Fahrzeit bei 2150 hm. KM wieder so 130.

In diesem Sinne bis spätestens Samstag

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (2. Juni 2008)

"Habe mir die Strombike 07 nochmal gegeben. Gute 07.15 h Fahrzeit bei 2150 hm. KM wieder so 130."
--------------------------------------
Das lass ich jetzt unkommentiert!

Nochmal ein paar aktuelle Infos rund um den Strombike (bzw. aufgrund des Strombike):

Am Freitag den 6.6. und Sonntag denn 8.6. findet keine Ausfahrt der Besigheimer BOA's statt (die meisten von uns starten am Samstag beim Strombike-Marathon). Die nächste Möglchkeit zur Teilnahme an einer der regelmäßigen Runden gibt es dann am Fr. den 13.6. (18:00 Uhr) und Samstag den 14.6. (14:00 Uhr), Treffpunkt Radsportheim. Und dann wieder wie gehabt im Wechsel  Sa./So. und eben jeden Freitach. Seit neuestem werden die Termine auch oben rechts unter "last minute biking" veröffentlicht!

 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nico M. (3. Juni 2008)

> "Habe mir die Strombike 07 nochmal gegeben. Gute 07.15 h Fahrzeit bei 2150 hm. KM wieder so 130."



Dazu fällt mir auch nichts ein - wer es halt braucht ...

Ja freuen uns schon auf die Strombike


----------



## Martin_Löchgau (4. Juni 2008)

Binm heute abend auch dabei. Brauch noch ein paar trainings-Km.


----------



## cubescott (8. Juni 2008)

Yeeaahh!
Endlich wieder alles beim alten. Ein Bike das läuft, Strombike absolviert mit einer Besigheimer "Riesentruppe", Mitbringsel Zecke als Gratisbeilage.
Die Besigheimer Bank haben wir bis die Musik aus war verteidigt.
Dank an unsere Guides Ralf und Tobias für den gelungenen Tag und den Schlummertrunk. 

See you!

Rainer


----------



## Stromberg_fan (9. Juni 2008)

cubescott schrieb:


> Dank an unsere Guides Ralf und Tobias



Die sind hier soviel ich weiß nich angemeldet, werds Ihnen aber ausrichten wenn ich sie seh 

Sagt mal is von euch Besigheimern auch der eine oder andere in Kirchzarten dabei?


----------



## Nico M. (9. Juni 2008)

Super Wochenende:

Nudelparty am Freitag war echt nett, naja und der Strombike Marathon war mal wieder eine super gelungene Veranstaltung 

Ich glaub nicht, dass jemand von uns in Kirchzarten mitfährt. Aber vielleicht antwortet ja einer wenn er es liest.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. Juni 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels

habe mich soeben für den 2. Aspen Mountainbike Marathon angemeldet. Er ist zu finden unter www.hardtwaldracers.de und findet am 20.07.08 statt.

Strecken: 16 km 360 hm / 32 km 720  und 48 km 1080 hm (an dieser werde ich teilnehmen) Gebühr  20,-

Beim Bikemax liegt die Ausschreibung für ein MTB-Marathon am 14.09.08 in Dahenfeld. Das liegt zwischen Neckarsulm und Neuenstadt.
Strecken: Short Track 31 km 625 hm und Marathon 62 km 1250 hm Gebühr  25,-

Hier der Link: http://rcpfeil.de/marathon-2008.html

Strombike war m. E. sehr gut, auch wenn die Angaben der hm weit von der ersten Ausschreibung entfernt waren. Ich denke, dass doch einige neue Pfade dabei sind. Dem Ziel einmal rund um den Stromberg auf Singletrails kommen wir wieder etwas näher.

Am Freitag bin ich dabei, hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit. Allerdings komm ich mit meinem Zweitrad, da das Scalpel insbesondere die Bremsen einer Grundüberholung bedürfen. Da am vorderen Laufrad sich auch noch eine Speiche verabschiedet hat, muss auch dies repariert werden. Im Moment hängt es ziemlich "gestrippt" auf dem Montageständer. Ich hoffe, dass ich es bald wieder zusammenbauen kann.

In diesem Sinne bis bald

Felix


----------



## Martina P. (12. Juni 2008)

Hi alle,

wann fahren wir denn dieses Wochenende? Samstag oder Sonntag? Hab gerade keinen Plan ...
Bin aber voll motiviert nach unserer super geilen Strombike Tour! Das war echt fantastisch! ... Träume schon von einem Fully ... ;-)  .... da bräuchte ich vielleicht mal Euren Rat.  (Ja, ja, ich weiß: gutes Rad ist teuer ... )

Vom Aspen Bike Marathon hatte ich einen Flyer in der Startertüte und hab' mir auch überlegt daran teilzunehmen...  Bin aber etwas unsicher, weil das ja wohl eher ein Rennen ist, oder? Wer würde denn evtl. noch alles mitfahren?

Na dann bis morgen (hoffentlich schaffe ich es rechtzeitig da zu sein).

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. Juni 2008)

Hallo zusammen

leider kann ich am Freitag und am Samstag nicht mitfahren da ich wegen Personalmangel nicht freimachen kann.

Schade

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (15. Juni 2008)

was war denn gestern los? strombike rum und alle sin a bissel faul? naja net alle! ham dann dafür ne fixe runde gedreht da isch mir echt die puste gegen ende ausgegangen! horst da hast echt glück gehabt daß du dich zum schluß ausgeklingt hast. hätt ich auch machen sollen konnt abends nur noch aufm sofa rumflezen.
alla hopp bis freitag hoffentlich!


----------



## Kailinger (15. Juni 2008)

Heieiei, hab ich oimol koi Zeit...
Nächstes WE siehts bei mir sowohl Freitag also auch Sonntag komplett mau aus. Werd dann erst wieder am 27. und 28. aufn Bock kommen. 

Aber diesen Freitach wars gut - locker flockig nämlich...


----------



## cubescott (15. Juni 2008)

Habe 20 Euro, habe 2 Termine, 20.07. o.g. Aspen-MTB-Marathon oder am 15.07. (leider ein Dienstach) A F in Stuttgart.
Anstrengend wird bestimmt beides.

Kai, was meinsch?
Daniel und Luke, wärt Ihr auch bei Letzterem dabei?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## IDWORXER (16. Juni 2008)

Hi noch ein Wort zum Freitag:

ein ganz dickes Lob von mir an die "neuen Guides", insbesondere an Daniel. Tolle Runde, super Trails, alles super!!!! Bin heute noch ganz berauscht...

Wegen dem Tempo, sorry. Hätte ich mich besser ausklinken sollen?!?!

Aber Daniel, hast ja nun eine Woche Zeit zum erholen.

Bis demnächst mal wieder,

-Sven-


----------



## Kailinger (16. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar, Agnostic Front!  
Rainer soll ich Dir auch ne Karte mit besorgen? Wenn sich der Daniel und der Luke äußern (hab ne Mail geschrieben) würd ich welche bestellen (kriegst eh noch 5 EUR von mir!). 

Sven, nix ausklinken, nächstes Mal stecken wir dich zum Martin...  

Kai


----------



## ARB (16. Juni 2008)

also eigentlich warn wir alle zusammen die guides (basisdemokratisch) ohne horst wär ich scho mal falsch abgebogen!!! 
@sven net so viel lob sonst werd i noch größer und des kann i net brauche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (16. Juni 2008)

o.k. Kai, überredet Bitte besorg mir auch ne Karte.

Langsam geht's durcheinander, Freitag war doch mit uns old Guide Nico Aber Sven, ich seh's genauso, ausklinken gibt's nur vor der Haustüre 

Auf unsre Nationalelf ist halt Verlass, wird extra Zweiter damit wir am Freitag alle Zeit der Welt für eine lange Sommeranfangsrunde haben. Felix, haste was in petto? 

Bis dann,

Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (17. Juni 2008)

Hier geht ja was ab im Forum, da kommt man ja gar nicht mehr hinterher   

Bin am Freitag und Sonntag nicht im Lande, Kai ist auch net da.

Ich hoffe das Felix am Start ist, sonst muss jemand anderes einspringen?

LG, Nico.


----------



## Martin_Löchgau (22. Juni 2008)

Was war den heute morgen los? Alle müde Beine gehabt? Bin mit Frank ne kleine Runde gefahren. Pfeifferhütte, Ruine Blankenhorn dann irgenedwie rüber Richtung Ehmentklinge(schöner See) und bei den Hornbuckel-Bikern ein wenig im Revier gewildert.
Bis in zwei Wochen Freitag.


----------



## Kailinger (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin im Stress... 
Alle Kumples müssen heiraten oder sonstwie feiern! Dann auch noch ne Geschäftsreise. Mein Rad kennt mich glaub gar nimmer!
Freitach langt mir wieder ned. Samstag ist aber fest eingeplant.
Kai


----------



## Nico M. (25. Juni 2008)

Ich konnte leider am Freitag und Sonntag auch nett, war verreist.

Bin am Freitag aber wieder mit am Start.


----------



## ollibike (25. Juni 2008)

hi @ all,

kann man sich bei euch anschließen ..?
wohne seit 3 monaten in hn

vg
olli


----------



## Battlingzeus (26. Juni 2008)

Hallo Olli

klar, einfach am Freitag 18.00 Uhr oder diesen Samstag 14.00 Uhr vorbeischauen. Wir freuen uns immer wieder auf "neue".

Gruß Felix


----------



## Nico M. (27. Juni 2008)

Werde heute um 18 Uhr da sein, aber leider nicht mit biken können.
Muss einfach mal ne Runde mit den "Enztalern - Gruppe 1" fahren. 

Bis heute Abend, Nico.


----------



## Nico M. (3. Juli 2008)

Die BOA's starten morgen wieder um 18 Uhr und am Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr.

Ich versuche wenigstens am Freitag dabei zu sein. (Habe Kundenbesuch bis vermutlich 17 / 18 Uhr).

LG, Nico.


----------



## ollibike (3. Juli 2008)

ähm ..wie komme ich von nsu dahin bzw. wo liegt der treffpkt. 
nach Besigheim komme ich von der 81 das ist okay aber wo finde ich den Radsportheim Enzplatz 

danke erstmal ....



Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hallo Olli
> 
> klar, einfach am Freitag 18.00 Uhr oder diesen Samstag 14.00 Uhr vorbeischauen. Wir freuen uns immer wieder auf "neue".
> 
> Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (3. Juli 2008)

Hallo Olli,

wenn Du von der A81 kommst beim 2. Kreisverkehr (neben Ottmarsheim) nach Besigheim ins Tal fahren, in Besigheim bei der 1. Ampelkreuzung links weiter und an der nächsten Ampel (hinter Autohaus Blatter) rechts Richtung Altstadt. Jetzt immer die Hauptstrasse entlang fahren bis Du über die Enzbrücke fährst. Gleich hinter der Brücke scharf rechts und schon kannst Du einen Parkplatz suchen. Radsportheim in Sichtweite ca. 300 m flußabwärts. See you

Rainer

Tip: Lass Dich nicht von den vielen Tourenrädern irritieren, die Enztalradler haben freitags den gleichen Treffpunkt für ihre Touren.


----------



## cubescott (5. Juli 2008)

Nico, des darfsch nemme macha, erscht middadren saga "jetzt muss i hoim". Ein Kalter nach dem anderen:
Erst nen Trail nicht gefunden, beim Ausweichen durchs Tiefgras ne Zecke, huch da steckt ja noch eine, 2 Zecken eingesammelt, dann vor lauter Highwayeskapaden am Kaywald vorbeigerauscht
Ne kleine Entschädigung waren die Friedhof-Funtrails (Scherz, nur der Parkplatz) und dass Herbert 50 km in seine Statistik aufnehmen durfte.

Ich muss schnell schreiben dass der Satz noch gilt:
Wünsch Euch morgen Allen viel Spass!

Ciao, Rainer


----------



## Kailinger (6. Juli 2008)

Rainer Du alter Zeckensammler... Ich hatte seit fünf Jahren keine mehr (wenn Du dabei bist sind ja für uns keine mehr da). Irgendwie mögen Dich die Viecher! 

Ich habs im Kreuz! Am Freitag isch des aber wieder weg - sagt zumindest der Doc.

Kai


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen

So heute war es mal streng nach KitKat, wenn es mal wieder länger dauert. Mit knapp 70 km und 950 hm brauchen wir uns auch nicht vor der Strombike zu verstecken. Und das ganze noch mit meiner Wuchtbrumme, das gibt ordentlich Trainingseffekt für den 20.07 ind Aspen.
Des Weiteren fuhren wir das ganze ohne Verpflegungsstation. Und 20 km waren in einem erfrischenden Dauerregen verpackt. Ein paar kleine Neuigkeiten haben wir dann auch mal ausprobiert. Ich denke hier gibt es noch einiges was ausgebaut werden kann. Alles so etwas südlich von Sternenfels.

In diesem Sinne bis Freitag

Gruß Felix


----------



## IDWORXER (9. Juli 2008)

Hallo Leutle,

möchte/muß unbedingt wieder mitfahren. Wie schaut's denn am Samstag aus? Findet sich jemand der der schlechten Wettervorhersage (könnte etwas regnen) trotzt und eine Runde dreht?

Frage deshalb, da ich sonst evtl. auf den Freitag umdisponieren müsste. Wird aber vermutlich schwierig. Samstag wäre für mich passender.

Also Jungs, wer von Euch ist wasserdicht?

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## ARB (9. Juli 2008)

hey sven,
wasser schreckt mich net eher dein speed  muß leider am sa bei meinem bruder am häusle schaffe!!! ich mach drei kreuze, halbmonde und davidsterne
wenn des endlich fertig ist.
ciao bis freitag?


----------



## IDWORXER (10. Juli 2008)

Hi Daniel,

schade, schade, schade!!! Freitag wird bei mir nun definitiv nichts mehr, nachdem ich gestern kurz vor Feierabend noch den Spätdienst am Freitag reingewürgt bekommen habe. :-(
Ich hoffe es ist keine Ausrede mit dem Häusle, nur um net mit mir fahren zu müssen ;-) Viel Spaß jedenfalls beim arbeiten. Muß ich am Samstag ohne Zugpferd auskommen. Schade, macht schon Laune.

Gibt es sonst noch ein paar Wetterfeste Biker? Wetter soll wohl doch nicht so mies werden wie gestern angekündigt. 

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Kailinger (10. Juli 2008)

Wenns ned wie aus Kübeln schüttet komm ich Fr. und Sa.
Kai


----------



## cubescott (11. Juli 2008)

Wie sieht's aus, ist jemand auf der Piste? Mir war der schwarze Kübel zu gross.
Morgen hab ich leider keine Zeit, in Walheim isch Dorffescht!
Wäre als Ersatz jemand am Sonntag um 9.30 h für ne Spontanrunde zu begeistern? Ich hätt Lust und Zeit!

Gruss 
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (11. Juli 2008)

Jau Rainer, 

Sonntach haut bei mir leider ned hin.

Unsre Tour heut war fantastisch. Die Strecke vom Radsportheim zum Felix auf die (überdachte) Terasse haben wir auch alle sehr souverän gemeistert.

Vino statt Bier mal nach so ner "Tour" ist auch ganz in Ordung...

Kai


----------



## IDWORXER (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo Kai,

habe am Samstag mitbekommen, dass Ihr überlegt eine Sommerrunde zu veranstalten. Habe zufällig am Sonntag was in der Zeitung gelesen. Ggf. wäre das eine Alternative. Schau mal unter bin-radeln.de nach. Hier ist der Band II interessant (Band I ist eh vergriffen). Hier liese sich eine nette Runde zusammenbasteln. Lt. Zeitung könnte man eine Tour fahren mit ca. 80 km und rund 1.400(?) hm. Wäre doch mal eine nette Tagesveranstaltung, oder?

Nur so als Denkanstoß. Ich weiß zwar, dass ich noch kein "versichertes Mitglied" bin und daher auch eigentlich "nicht mitschwätzen" dürfte, aber ich dachte ich könnte es mal so weiterleiten...

Viele Grüße -Sven-

P.S.: die Runde am Sa. war mal wieder echt nett. Ich bin echt begeistert von Euch, bzw. vom Stromberg als MTB-Revier. Tun eigentlich die Beine noch weh?


----------



## Nico M. (14. Juli 2008)

Kai:

Da habt Ihr es am Freitag aber noch weit geschaft - wow 
Es hat echt kurzeitig heftig runtergehagelt.
Danke nochmal für Deine Unterstützung an meinem Bike.

Sven:

Du kannst uns gern ein paar Anregungen bezüglich einer Tour mitteilen.
Freut mich auch, dass es Dir bei uns gefällt. Weiter so!

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (14. Juli 2008)

Die "bin radeln" Dinger sollt der Verein kaufen. Kannt ich noch nicht, find ich geil!

Sommertagestour wird gemacht - sag ich jetzt mal so!

Beine sind wieder in Ordung. Am Sonntag gabs dann auch fast an Roschtraten...

Sven, bleib locker - Ideen und Verbesserungsvorschläge sind immer willkommen - egal ob registriert oder nich.

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (18. Juli 2008)

Bin heut leider nicht mit am Start. Wünsch Euch aber ein schöne Tour und hoffentlich gutes Wetter. Sehen uns nächsten Freitag ...

Bis dann, LG Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (19. Juli 2008)

Nico: Sonntach!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (21. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß schon, dass Ihr Sonntag gefahren seid. (konnte halt nicht) 

Wie wars am Sonntag bei dem schönen Bikewetter?


----------



## Kailinger (21. Juli 2008)

Hajo, war ganz nett! 

Ne, im Ernst, schöne Runde ca. 50km, ned so flott, dafür paar neue und heftige Wege gefunden.

Gratulation dem Martin zum 2. und dem Felix zum 13. bei den Masters in Nordhausen. Wer ist der Stefan (auch vom RSV), der fuhr nämlich auf den 9.! Tiptop Jungs, weiter so 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nico M. (25. Juli 2008)

Juhu, haben echt schönes Wetter...

Also bis heut Abend um 18 Uhr am Vereinsheim.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. August 2008)

Hier noch eine Nachlese zum letzten Samstag

Da war einfach der Wurm drin. Geschafft haben wir es nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten bis Freudental. Hier hatte ich einen Platten und kein Werkzeug. Bis alles organisiert war, konnten wir aus terminlichen Gründen wieder heimfahren. Hier hatte ich dann auch meinen zweiten Platten. Dabei nochmal ein Danke an Horst und Martina für die Hilfe.

cu am Sonntag

Gruß Felix


----------



## cubescott (4. August 2008)

HOI zusammen,

Kai, dickes Lob für die akribische Planung und Durchführung unserer "Sonntagstour Level I", es war top und macht Lust auf MEEHHR

Gruß
Rainer (außer den Schnecken hab ich diesmal alles im Wald gelassen)


----------



## ARB (5. August 2008)

tja da kann ich mich nur anschliesen rainer hatt alles gesagt!!!
nächstes we bin ich leider verhindert es kommt besuch von den robbenschubsern.
alla bis in zwei wochen


----------



## cubescott (9. August 2008)

Bin


----------



## Nico M. (11. August 2008)

Moin moin, 

wie war es am Fr und Sa, konnte leider am Fr nicht :-(


----------



## Kailinger (14. August 2008)

Bleibts morgen trocken?


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. August 2008)

eher nicht, wenns nicht gerade pisst werde ich da sein.

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi1979 (21. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ihr am wochenende radtechnisch aktiv?
ist man bei euch als Gast willkommen?

Gruß Maggi


----------



## Kailinger (22. August 2008)

2x ja!

Am Wochenended ist immer jemand irgendwie unterwegs und natürlich ist jeder willkommen.

Wir fahren heute 18.00 Uhr und Morgen 14.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt am Radsportheim in Besigheim (Enzplatz).

Nächste Woche dann wieder Fr. 18.00 Uhr und Sonntag 9.30 Uhr

Kai


----------



## Majestix (22. August 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren,
was sind denn so die durchschnittlichen Hausnummern eurer Touren,
also km, hm, km/h?
Trailanteil?


----------



## Kailinger (22. August 2008)

Warum fängts eigentlich immer pünktlich Freitachs um 4 mit regnen an....son Shit!

@Majestix: i.d.R. : 3-4 Stunden, 30-50km, 800-1200 hm, Trailanteil so hoch wie hier in der Gegend möglich. Ausrutscher nach oben und unten kommen vor. Wir sind flott aber nicht brutal schnell.


Kai


----------



## Nico M. (22. August 2008)

So ein Misst,

bin aus dem Kurzurlaub zurück und hab mich schon richtig aufs biken gefreut.

Morgen kann ich leider nicht, da ich die nächsten Tage Besuch bekomme.
Sehen uns also wieder nächsten Freitag - dann muss das Wetter einfach gut sein!!!!!!

LG, Nico


----------



## cubescott (22. August 2008)

cubescott schrieb:


> Bin



... zurück vom Urlaub
Mir isch's au zu nass, jetzt im Regen Biken, der Umschwung wär zu krass

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Lumpi1979 (22. August 2008)

also wenn das wetter morgen mitspielt, dann schau ich morgen mal vorbei 
bei euch.
mal sehen, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann.

Bis denne
Maggi


----------



## Lumpi1979 (22. August 2008)

Sind eure touren eigentlich auch ohne fully zu fahren?


----------



## cubescott (23. August 2008)

Hallo Maggi,

nur keine Panik, ich und (wenige) andere fahren bei uns auch Hardtail.
Wir sind zwar bemüht, die besten Trails / Spots in unserem Gebiet ausfindig zu machen, bisher war jedoch nichts dabei was ein Fully, oder 150 ++ mm Federweg, als Grundvoraussetzung hätte.
Check it out, am besten gleich heute (im Moment lacht ja die Sonne)

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Martina P. (23. August 2008)

Hi,

irgendwie bin ich mit unseren Wochenendterminen komplett "aus'm Tritt" ... ich dachte, wir fahren morgen früh ...  schade 

Na ja, hat vielleicht trotzdem jemand Lust morgen 'ne schöne Runde zu fahren? Wetter soll ja wohl ganz gut werden. 

Grüßle
Martina


----------



## Lumpi1979 (23. August 2008)

also ich wollte morgen nochne kleine runde drehen.
kann aber noch nicht sagen wann?


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen

habe mich heute etwas über den SM-Weg (hinter dem Freudentaler Stutendekmal richtung Pfeiferhütte) hergemacht. Nach gut 2 h ist der größte Teil der Dornen weg, die stecken nun in meiner Haut und die Brennesseln haben auch alles bei mir abgeladen. Dafür kommt man jetzt, vom Schlamm abgesehen, gut durch. Auch etwas bearbeitet ist der Trail neben dem Wolfsbergweg in Freudental. 

In diesem Sinne bis Freitag

Gruß Felix


----------



## Milla (27. August 2008)

Hallöle,

war letzten Sa. bei euch dabei (der etwas kränkelnde Liteville Pilot aus Benningen). Einige hatten Interesse, mal den "Bikepark Stuttgart" ;-) kennenzulernen. Habe heute eine meiner dortigen Lieblingsstrecken (ca. 50KM/1000HM - Fahrzeit bei mir 3:15h - seeehr hoher Trailanteil) gefahren und will - sofern es gesundheitlich nicht wieder abwärts geht - am So. bei bombigen Wetter gleich nochmal ran. Wer Interesse hat mitzufahren: Ich fahre mit der S-Bahn rein und steige in Zuffenhausen aus. Uhrzeittechnisch bin ich noch unentschlossen (Vormittags oder Nachmittags). 

Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher auch mal wieder in Besigheim (wenn ich mit meiner Bergaufperformance wieder zufrieden bin ;-)


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. August 2008)

Hi

hört sich super an, muss jedoch am Sonntag arbeiten. Schade 

Gruß Felix


----------



## Milla (27. August 2008)

keine Sorge: Ich fahre dort öfters und kann bei Interesse gerne bescheid geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumpi1979 (28. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich war am letzten Samstag das erste Mal bei euch mit von der Partie.
War sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal.
@ Milla: Ich bin ab morgen 8 Tage auf Heimaturlaub. Also fällt Sonntag bei mir auch flach, schade verdammt. Gib mir Bescheid wenn du wieder mal nach Stuttgart reinfährst. Das Thema reizt mich doch sehr.

Gruß
Maggi


----------



## Nico M. (29. August 2008)

Heut bin ich auch mal wieder am Start, sicherlich wird ja das Wetter diesen Freitag auch mal wieder mitspielen. 

Also bis heut 18 Uhr...

LG, Nico.


----------



## cubescott (30. August 2008)

Hallo Gemeinde,

wow, langsam wird's kultig
Da haben unsere Scouts gestern mal wieder ein paar Schmankerl serviert.
Location streng geheim, obwohl alle Trails selbstverständlich der 2-m-Norm entsprechen, die Wandersleut werden sich freuen

L G
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (1. September 2008)

Ja war doch mal echt toll 
Für jeden etwas dabei, sogar Matsch auf dem SM-Weg...

Bis Freitag, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (6. September 2008)

Sche wars gestern! 2 nette Anstiege, mit supertoller Abfahrt im Anschluss. SUPERGEIL!!!

Kai, Du hast das Zeug zum Landschaftsgärtner...

Allen, von denen ich mich gestern nicht mehr verabschieden konnte, sag ich jetzt noch tschüss!

Machts gut Leutchen, bis nach meinem Urlaub!

Nico evtl. kannst Du mir noch ein paar Infos zum Verein zukommen lassen. Vorteile, Verpflichtungen etc. Danke.

Ciao -Sven-


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. September 2008)

Hallo fans

ein großes Dankeschön an Kai für die gelungene heutige Veranstaltung. Nur 4 Platten, 22 Stürze und keiner musste in das Krankenhaus. Viel haben wir gelernt, das muss sich doch erst mal setzen. Die Aussage "No Way" bekommt jedesmal eine neue Bedeutung, da die Grenzen verlegt werden. 

An Sven: du hattest nach dem Ablaugbetrieb gefragt. Es handelt sich um Werner Hill in Remseck-Aldingen. 

In diesem Sinne wohl bis Freitag. 

Dicken Gruß 

Felix


----------



## Martina P. (8. September 2008)

Hallo BOAs, 
wer fährt denn von Euch beim Lautertal Bikemarathon am 12.10.08 mit? Hab mich gerade für die 53 km angemeldet, wäre aber froh, wenn sich noch ein paar BOAs zum "mitkämpfen" und für die moralische Unterstützung anschließen würden, damit ich nicht so ganz auf verlorenem Posten stehe ... ;-)  Die Zeit ist mir nicht so wichtig, Hauptsache Spaß haben und heil ankommen...  Also, gebt mal Bescheid...
Gruß
Martina


----------



## Nico M. (12. September 2008)

Bei uns im Urlaub fängt es gerad mit pissen an, hoffentlich habt Ihr gutes
Wetter und könnt biken.

Ich kann leider nicht am Lautertal Marathon teilnehmen.

Liebe Grüße aus meinem Urlaub - bis demnächst.


----------



## Kailinger (13. September 2008)

@Martina: Ich mein der Felix fährt mit!

Wer isch Sonntag am Start?

Kai


----------



## Lumpi1979 (13. September 2008)

Hallo

wann und wie lage fahrt ihr sonntags?

Gruß Magnus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (13. September 2008)

Hallo

Start wäre morgen 09.30 Uhr. Ob ich dabei bin, weiß ich leider erst morgen

Gruß Felix


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. September 2008)

Ein schönes und bedauernswertes "Hallo" für alle die nicht mitgefahren sind

es war heute schön, knackig und lang. In Zahlen, ca. 3,5 h Fahrzeit, 45 km und 1220 hm. Ausser zwei kleinen "mein Fahrrad bleibt stehen, ich aber nicht" gibt es keine Verluste zu beklagen. Bei überwiegenden strahlenden Sonnenschein und erster herbstlicher Frischluft war die Tour "einfach immer wieder schön" (Zitat Kai)

In diesem Sinn bis bald

Felix


----------



## cubescott (18. September 2008)

Oh no, so'n Sch...!
Für morgen war alles klar, Wetterprognose o.k., Feierabend kein Problem, Akku's geladen, und dann bekommt Claudi von ner Freundin eine Freikarte für die Generalprobe von PUR:kotz:
Am Sonntag bin ich mal wieder im Stadion beim VfB gegen das Volk ohne Heimat(Karlsruuu Anm. d. Redakt.)
Ob ich dazwischen am Samstag noch eine große Bike-Runde unterbringe wird sich dann kurzfristig zeigen.
Euch morgen viel Spaß, der Countdown läuft!

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ibiza (19. September 2008)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Oli und habe mich erst heute in diesem Forum angemeldet.

Habe mich bisher noch nicht aufraffen können, bei euren MTB-Touren teilzunehmen. Obwohl Ihr mir bereits mehrfach im Wald begegnet seid. 

Kann mir mal jemand etwas zu dem Fahrtechniktraining sagen? Habe davon im Neckar- und Enzboten - mit großem Interesse - gelesen. Hätte an so einem sehr starkes Interesse.

Gruß Oli


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. September 2008)

Hallo Oli

wir versuchen nach den Grundlagen, wie Fahrradeinstellung und Sitzposition uns verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsgraden zu nähern wie Steilabfahrten, Spitzkehren und Hindernissen. In diesem Zusammenhang muss halt der eine mehr, der andere weiniger lernen. Letztendlich ist das Ziel eine homogene Gruppe die vor allem eines am MTB hat; nämlich Spaß.

Teile des Techniktrainings werden immer in die Ausfahrten eingebaut. Eben ein andauernder Lenrprozeß. Komm einfach mit uns mit.

In diesem Sinne

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (19. September 2008)

Hi Felix,

werde ich doch glatt die Tage in Anspruch nehmen.

Wie alt seid Ihr im Schnitt, kann ich mit meinen 40 da mithalten? 

Und danke auch für deine fixe Antwort.


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. September 2008)

Hallo Oli

Altersschnitt ist so 30-50 ganz grob und ohne jemand zu beleidigen. Das Tempo wird immer dem Schwächsten angepasst, so dass es in der Regel kein Problem darstellt. Wer regelmäßig auf dem Rad sitzt, der kann eigentlich immer mithalten. Wer allerdings im Oktober seine dritte Radtour macht, wird etwas Probleme bekommen. Ebenfalls nicht angebracht sind Slickreifen. Wer immer ein sauberes Rad möchte, wird auch etwas Probleme bekommen. Wir sind der Ansicht, dass das MTB seinem ursprünglichen Einsatzbereich auch fahren muss. Für Waldautobahn ist das Leben zu kurz. Deshalb versuchen wir uns immer wieder an singletrails. 

Heute sind wir ab 18.00 am RSV-Heim Enzplatz am Start. Schau einfach vorbei.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (19. September 2008)

Hi Felix,

perfekt, da passen viele Dinge zusammen.


Habe meine 3. Tour in diesem Jahr schon lange hinter mir.
Ich bin gegen Reifen an einem MTB, die keine (oder fast keine) Stollen haben.
Und nun der wichtigste Punkt - DRECK. Mein Rad darf nur in sehr seltenen Fällen sauber sein, nämlich dann, wenn es einfach mal wieder sein muss (der Pflege wegen). Sonst darf/muss es förmlich vor Dreck stehen. 
Leider ist es mir heute nicht möglich mitzufahren, schade.
Stimmen die Angaben auf der RSV-HP noch. Gerade Woche, Samstag, 14:00 Uhr sowie ungerade Woche, Sonntag, 09:30 Uhr?


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. September 2008)

Hallo Oli

diese Woche wieder Samstag, nächste Woche am Sonntag. Freitags glaube ich bis Anfang Okt. Muss ich nochmal fragen. Der Termin am Samstag wird sich im Winter auf 13.30 verschieben. Der Dunkelheit wegen.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (19. September 2008)

Ja, dann könnte ich mich ja für Morgen androhen.


----------



## Kailinger (20. September 2008)

Heut um 2!


----------



## ibiza (20. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

als dienstältester (heute) möchte ich mich für die 1003 Höhenmeter auf
45,5 Km - von mir Zuhause, hin und zurück - bedanken.

Hat echt Spaß gemacht, aber die Holztreppe war das Beste an der Tour. Hab ich mir schon immer gewünscht! 

Bis dann.


----------



## Kailinger (21. September 2008)

Ich fand die Treppe auch witzig... Nächstes Mal fahren wir da aber runter! 

Ansonstens wars wie immer ne lustige Truppe und viel Freude 
Außer das mir heut der Schädel brummt - ob es daran liegt das ich im "Bikepark" auf die Rübe gefallen bin oder obs doch das Bier war kann ich nicht so recht sagen... 

Kai


----------



## ibiza (21. September 2008)

Hallo Kai,

gute Besserung für deine Rübe.

Wann bist du denn da gefallen?


----------



## Nico M. (23. September 2008)

Bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub.

Wie ich lesen konnte hattet Ihr richtig Spaß beim biken - freue mich schon auf Freitag. 

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stoffelpautz (26. September 2008)

Hallo 

Ich stell mich kurz vor . ich heise Christoph und komm aus Marbach, bin 27 jahre alt und bin verheiratet. Fahr ein fully Mountenbike und fahr auch viel Gelände.
Suche ne Gruppe zum gemeinsammen Radeln. Fahr auch recht viel hier in der gegend. Trefft ihr euch am So. 9.30Uhr? da würde ich mal mit kommen. MAcht ihr auch gemeinsame Radelurlaub?.
freu mich schon euch kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. September 2008)

Hallo Stoffelpautz

ja diese Woche geht es am Sonntag 09.30 Uhr los. Rückkehr meist nicht später als 13.00 Uhr. Kann aber so genau nicht gesagt werden, da Tourenplanung und Gruppengröße jedesmal anders ist. Grundsätzlich steht der Spassfaktor im Vordergrund. 

Leider werde ich am Sonntag nicht da sein (Kurzurlaub an den Bodensee ohne Rad ;-(  )

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (29. September 2008)

Habe gehört, dass die Tour am Sonntag super war. 

War am Sonntag (nach dem anstrengenden Samstag) auch biken, haben aber nur eine Tour von 5 km geschafft, dank des Puky-Kinderrads.

Bin auch noch bei unserem Unfallopfer vom Freitag gewesen - er lacht und sieht dem Umständen entsprechend gut aus...

LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (30. September 2008)

Tja Nico, mit einem Puky-Kinderrad würde ich wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr als 5 km hinbekommen...
Warum biste nicht mit de, MTB gefahren???

Allgemeine Frage: ist am Samstag wieder ein Termin? Ich kanns mir einfach nicht merken

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Nico M. (30. September 2008)

Haha, ich selber saß schon auf einen MTB, aber ich glaube es passt nicht so recht für eine 5 jährige 

Du hast recht, wir starten diesen Samstag wieder zu unserer regulären Tour. Kann aber noch nicht sagen, wer alles kommt.

Denn an diesen Sonntag machen wir auch noch unsere "Räuberweg Tour"
und starten schon um 9 Uhr am Vereinsheim ... 

LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Leutle,

also ich wäre am Samstag dabei! Wer noch?

-Sven-


----------



## Bernd Fleischer (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Nico,
ich bin neu hier im Forum und wollte fragen ob ich diesen Samstag mit Euch mitfahren könnte? Wenn ja dann wo und wann trefft Ihr Euch?
Bin halt noch Anfänger was Mountainbiking angeht.
Über Antwort würd ich mich freuen.
Gruss Bernd


----------



## Kailinger (1. Oktober 2008)

Samstag um 14.00 Uhr am Radsportheim in Besigheim, Enzweg 4.

Am Samstag wird die Runde wohl eher kürzer, ich denk nur so 2 - 2,5 Stunden (am Sonntag ist größeres geplant). Warscheinlich "rund um Besigheim"... 

Bernd, das wär also für Dich als Einsteiger sehr geeignet!

Wir freuen uns über jedes neue Gesicht.

Kai


----------



## Offroadie (1. Oktober 2008)

Hey,
bin auch mit von der Partie.
CU
Martina


----------



## ibiza (1. Oktober 2008)

Schade, wäre auch gerne wieder dabei gewesen.

Bin jetzt am Wochenende im tiefen bayrischen Wald - ohne Radl.

Freue mich aber auf ein nächstes Mal. Euch viel fun und bis die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (1. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich würde auch bei euch mal mitfahren sofern das möglich ist. Habe allerdings ein relativ altes MTB ohne Federgabel. Reifen habe ich momentan den Conti Doublefighter 2 ist dieser Reifen ausreichend oder würdet ihr mir eher abraten ? 
Habe zudem noch relativ wenig Singletrailerfahrung und will mal schauen was mit meinem alten MTB noch alles möglich ist, bevor ich mir jetzt ein neues MTB kaufe


----------



## ibiza (1. Oktober 2008)

Hallo MTBFan82,

ich bin hier nicht der Profi, jedoch kann ich dir aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung folgendes sagen.

Ich hatte jahrelang ein Hardtail mit Conti Double Fighter drauf. Die waren nicht schlecht - für meine Verhältnisse - damals. Grip auf der Straße und auf dem Feldweg waren sie auch O.K.

Aber auf Strecken a'la Feld/Wald/Wiese etc., kommen Stollen doch besser. 
Glaube es mir, ich bin bis jetzt erst einmal mitgefahren - mit den Jungs -, aber gute Bereifung ist da schon etwas wert!  

Sicher liest du hier noch die eine oder andere Resonanz. Du wirst dich sicher richtig entscheiden.


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen

bin am Sonntag natürlich dabei, Samstag müsste auch klappen.

Ride on

Felix

Ach ja, wer jemand weiß der ein Cannondale Scalpel Gr. M schwarz XTR/X.O./ Rest carbon kaufen will, soll sich doch vertrauensvoll an mich wenden. Gewicht ca. 10.3 kg als Fully


----------



## MTBFan82 (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi, nachdem ich mich heute mal im Schlamm, Schotter und Dreck so richtig ausgetobt habe, war ich ebenfalls der Meinung das die Conti Double Fighter wohl eher nicht tauglich sind. Habe mir deshalb von Schwalbe den den Reifentyp " Albert " gekauft, ich denke mal das ich mit diesem Reifen besser für Wald, Wiese und Co gerüstet bin.


----------



## Laggiman (2. Oktober 2008)

Hi
Also bei mir wirds Samstag so wie es aussieht eher nichts. 
Aber Sonntag bin ich mit am Start. 
Kann jemand sagen,wann wir ungefähr wieder zurück sein werden.(rein intresse halber)

Bis denne 
Gruß Toni


----------



## Kailinger (3. Oktober 2008)

Ist als Tagestrip geplant.
Abend evtl. noch mit Einkehr... 

Ich denk wenn Du die Einkehr weg lässt wirds so 17.00 Uhr?


----------



## cubescott (4. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

wer bitte ist für die Falschmeldung im NEB verantwortlich? Bis Spielberg haben wir es doch bisher allemal mit dem Bike geschafft, Fahrgemeinschaften klingt da ein bisschen übertrieben, aber morgen geht's nach Spie* g e* lberg.
Was ist denn mit dem Wetter los, kann vielleicht jemand dort nen Glühweintreff ausfindig machen?
Freue mich trotzdem auf dieses Event und hoffe dass ihr auch A L L E kommt!

Bis morgen

Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Rainer,

das war halt ein Fehler im Rundmail, der auch von der NEB nicht bemerkt wurde.

Ist ja auch egal, wir fahren morgen die Räuberweg-Tour und die führt über Spiegelberg. Soviel ich mitbekommen habe, bin ich nicht der einzigste der die Ortschaften immer wieder verwechselt. 

Hast Du auch unseren "trinkenden" Armin in der NEB entdeckt?

LG, Nico.


----------



## cubescott (4. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Nico,

klar, Armin gesichtet, keine Bange, er kommt morgen. 
Reklamatione war nicht so bierernst gemeint, wollte nur unseren Autokorso für die allgemeine Leserschaft "begründen".

m f g
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (6. Oktober 2008)

Na und?

Wie war die Räuber-Tour gestern? Raus mit der Sprache. Wenn ich schon nicht daran teilnehmen konnte möchte ich wenigstens wissen was ich verpasst habe!!!

Der Samstag war mal wieder übrigens echt geil!!!!!!!!!!!! Saudreckig, aber "immer wieder schön". Werde mir nun noch eine Regenhose zulegen... Mein Bobbes wird sich freuen.

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Nico M. (6. Oktober 2008)

Die Räuberweg-Tour war eine echt super gelungene Ausfahrt. Die Strecke war super, das Wetter und natürlich auch die Truppe.

Das erste Teilstück hat uns allen am besten gefallen, da hier mehr der Spaß am biken aufkam, als beim zweiten Teilstück.

Besten Dank nochmals an den Armin für die gute Organisation.
Sowie an Martina, Toni und Felix für die "Aufbaukur".

Also dann, bis zur nächsten Tour. 

Nico.


----------



## MTBFan82 (6. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ihr hattet ja mal echt geiles Wetter im Vergleich zum Samstag. War es denn dort denn ähnlich schlammig wie auf dem " Spezialweg " ? 
Wie es aussieht ist auch am Sonntag am Lautertalmarathon gutes Wetter und auch deutlich wärmer. Wisst ihr eigentlich wo in Spiegelberg da der Startpunkt bzw. die Parkplätze sind oder kann man den eh nicht verfehlen wenn man nach Spiegelberg reinfährt? 

Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2008)

Suuuper-Tour am Sonntag, wie schon bemerkt wurde, der erste Teil schöne Strecke, manchmal auch interessante Abfahrten, wer fährt denn da mit wem, Bike mit Fahrer oder umgehehrt, zweiterTeil Kilometer und Höhenmeter schrubben, vielleicht sollte man sich das auch mal bei trockener Strecke antun,


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Simon

Einfach in den Ort reinfahren, dann rechts und wieder erste links. Gemeindehalle ich angeschrieben. Parkplätze sind ausgeschildert, Einweiser gibt es genug. Kannst es eigentlich garnicht verfehlen. In diesem Sinne bis Sonntag

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## cubescott (7. Oktober 2008)

Jau, trockene Strecke wär ne gute Idee, aber wann?
3 x Spiegelberg, 3 x Kaiserwetter von oben, 3 x Glubberschlamm von unten. 
Vermutlich werden dort die Trails von der Feuerwehr bewässert, damit sie nicht so "überlaufen" sind. Oder habt ihr euch nicht gewundert, dass wir auf einer ausgeschilderten Route fast keine anderen MTBiker getroffen haben.
War ein schöner Saisonabschluss (wenn auch ohne Abschluss ), mach jetzt erst mal Winterpause.



L G

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ok Danke.
Habe mich übrigens für das Koga-Miyata XPM-AM entschieden, konnte es leider allerdings nur kurz Probe fahren. Viel falsch machen kann ich wohl in dieser Preisklasse nicht oder ? Im Vergleich zu meinem alten MTB ist es schon ein Riesenunterschied und ausreizen werde ich es mit meinem Fahrstil in nächster Zeit mit Sicherheit nicht. Mal schauen ob ich es am Sonntag dann schon einfahren werde. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## ibiza (8. Oktober 2008)

Was für ein göttliches Wetter es heute war. Sonne, milde Temperaturen und ausreichend Schlamm in Feld/Wald/Wiese. Oh du heiliger Schlamm 

Hoffentlich hat mich heute keiner beobachtet, wie ich mehrmals durch das ein und das selbige Matschloch bin. Sieht wieder richtig schick aus  

Thema Beleuchtung:
Was habt Ihr für Funzeln (Front- wie Rücklicht? Kennt jemand dieses Rücklicht bzw. hat jemand bereits damit Erfahrung? Bei den Frontscheinwerfer wird man gar förmlich erschlagen, in Sachen Angebot. Da ich aber noch nicht wirklich weiß, ob ich mich für's Nachtfahren begeistern kann, sollte die Lampe erschwinglich sein. Habe im Netz Bilder von den Ausleuchtungen gesehen, echt heavy, aber das ist ja  Oberklasse (Lupine etc.).

Finde die Sigma Powerled Black ganz interessant - zur Ausleuchtung.

Also, wer hat einen Plan für einen planlosen?


----------



## Kailinger (8. Oktober 2008)

@ Simon, hajo, die Feile sieht ja schon mal ganz tauglich aus. Das Wichtigste ist das es Dir passt und Du Dich drauf wohl fühlst. Evtl. hast Du ja noch die Möglichkeit ein zweites Rad Probe zu fahren um dann vergleichen zu können. Eine ausführliche Probefahrt ist auch zu empfehlen.

@ Oli: Rücklicht würd ich so klein wie möglich nehmen. Ich hab die:  http://www.du-blinde-kuh.com/
Sind etwa so groß wie ein ne 2 Euro Münze. Gibts aber auch von anderen Herstellern. Das vordere Licht taugt freilich nicht für Nightrides, sondern nur als Notbeleuchtung fürn Heimweg. Mit "richtigen" Lampen hab ich keine Erfahrung. Aber die Martina hat glaub die Sigma und kann berichten. 

Sonntag wird bei uns eher nix stattfinden, oder? Ne ganze Bande startet beim Lautertalmarathon... Ich denk ne genauere Info wird noch folgen.

Kai


----------



## ibiza (8. Oktober 2008)

Hi Kai,

danke für den Hinweis zur blinden Kuh. 

Mal schauen für was ich mich entscheide - in Sachen Rücklicht.

Sonntag ist eh die Frühaufsteherrunde, oder!? Da dreh ich mich dann vielleicht lieber noch einmal um.


----------



## Battlingzeus (9. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oli

Schau mal beim Bespaluk in Bietigheim vorbei. Der verkauft die stylischen Rücklichter von Knog Typ Frog. Auch zu finden unter www.knog.com.au für 9,95/Stk Gibt es auch als Front "zum gesehen werden".

Ich glaube am Sonntag fällt komplett aus, wegen Rennen in Lautertal und Dickschädel der anderen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## ibiza (9. Oktober 2008)

Hi Felix,

danke dir zum Hinweis Bespaluk ............. bin schon oft an ihm vorbei geschlabbt?! Hab ja mal 3 Straßen weiter gewohnt. 

Zu deiner Message: Dickschädel werde ich keinen haben, aber um diese Zeit geniese ich andere Dinge! 

Es wäre aber schön wenn wir mal zusammen "Fahrrad dreckig" machen könnten.


----------



## Nico M. (10. Oktober 2008)

@ Felix: Nach wenn das mal nicht ein Angebot von Oli ist 

@ Kai:   Ich galube nicht, dass diesen Sonntag jemand am Start ist, da der harte Kern beim Marathon ist und der andere Teil eventuell den Rausch des Festes vom Vorabend beseitigen muss ...

LG, Nico


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi, kennt einer von euch nen Laden hier im Umkreis der Überschuhe und evtl. auch passende Bike Schuhe oder Schuhe in Grösse 49(evtl. auch grösser) die auch klickpedalfähig sind, vorrätig hat ? 
War schon bei Bikemax in LB, Armbruster Bönnigheim, Probst Lauffen die hatten alle nix vorrätig aber haben mir zwar angeboten was zu bestellen aber das hat bei mir kein grossen Sinn da meine Riesenplattfüsse in kaum nen Schuh passen und das zurückschicken quasi vorprogrammiert ist... 
Grösse 48 kann ich komplett abhaken, selbst mit dünnen Socken zu klein und zu eng... 

MfG Simon


----------



## Offroadie (10. Oktober 2008)

Hi Simon, versuch's mal bei Roy Sports in Ludwigsburg (am Marktplatz), die sind normalerweise ganz gut sortiert ... Viel Glück!

Gruß
Martina (die am Sonntag wahrscheinlich mit dickem Schädel Marathon fährt ... oh weh!)


----------



## ibiza (10. Oktober 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> @ Oli: Rücklicht würd ich so klein wie möglich nehmen. Ich hab die:  http://www.du-blinde-kuh.com/
> Sind etwa so groß wie ein ne 2 Euro Münze. Gibts aber auch von anderen Herstellern. Das vordere Licht taugt freilich nicht für Nightrides, sondern nur als Notbeleuchtung fürn Heimweg. Mit "richtigen" Lampen hab ich keine Erfahrung. _*Aber die Martina hat glaub die Sigma und kann berichten. *_
> Kai



Los Martina, berichte dazu, sofort! 

Ne, Spaß beiseite, interessiert mich wirklich brennend, die Sache mit dem Licht.

@ Nico
So kann man etwas interpretieren ......... etwas "dreckig machen". Felix weiß da schon Bescheid. Er hat ja in Sachen Dreck förmlich kontrolliert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sad_astronaut (11. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus

ein normales Fully ist immer ausreichend. Nur sollte dies nicht unbedingt auf Slicks stehen.
Wichtig ist dass man Spass bei der Sache hat. Und dreckig soll es auch sein ;-)

Ansonsten fahren bei uns wohl alle mit Clickies, insbesondere die Trails. Kombibedale sind auch ok. 

Fahren tun wir über das gesamte Jahr. Samstag 13.30/14.00 steht dann im Forum und Sonntags 09.30 Uhr. Jeweils im Wochenwechsel. Diesen Sonntag gibt es keine Ausfahrt, da die eine Hälfte auf einer Party ist und die andere am Sonntag auf dem Marathon, oder beidens. Dauer so ca. 2,5 bis 3,5 h oder mehr nach Absprache.

Ab Oktober bieten wir keine Freitagstouren mehr haben. Es sei denn dieses Jahr entwickelt sich noch ein Nightride, man wird sehen.
Wie der dann ist und wann, ist jedoch noch nicht klar.

Gefahren wird eigentlich immer im Stromberg oder ein paar nähere Wälder. Kurztrips gibt es auch, aber hier nur nach Absprache.

Wir hoffen dich bald zu sehen

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Offroadie (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

@ Oli:  hab mich kürzlich auch ziemlich ausführlich mit dem Thema Beleuchtung beschäftigt. Meine Meinung: Erst kommt Lupine & Co. (also alles ab 400 Euro aufwärts), dann kommt 'ne Weile nix und dann kommt die Sigma Powerled Black Pro, und die kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!
Bin morgens immer damit im Gelände unterwegs (Hunde-Gassi), und muss sagen die Ausleuchtung in der Weite und Länge ist echt gut!  Wenn ich jetzt einen Nightride machen würde, würde ich mir vielleicht zusätzlich noch eine Sigma Headled an den Helm machen (ist für steil bergab besser, hat aber nix mit der Lampe, sondern mit dem Leuchtwinkel zu tun), aber mit der Powerled Black Pro hast Du ein super Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis. Vor allem lässt sich die Lampe auf 3 verschiedene Helligkeitsstufen regeln und hat damit eine Leuchtdauer von 3 h - 11 h. Auf höchster Stufe wird's dann aber auch wirklich "taghell", da siehste einfach alles (braucht man nur im finsteren Wald), ansonsten tut's Stufe 1 und 2 auch. Die Lampe ist handlich, klein und leicht, schnell zu montieren und kann - wenn man will - auch mit Batterien (die werden sogar mitgeliefert!) betrieben werden! Die Montage ist mit dem Clip denkbar schnell und einfach und die Lampe hält bombenfest! Der Akku ist ebenfalls klein und flach und kann mittels Klettband (oder auch mit einem Gummiring) schnell an den Lenker oder Rahmen festgeklettet werden. Die ganzen Teile zur Befestigung werden mitgeliefert der Akku lädt ziemlich schnell (ca. 2 h). Optional ist auch eine Helmhalterung für die Powerled erhältlich.  
Genug berichtet! - Ich bin mit dem Teil echt zufrieden!

@Markus: wir fahren den Winter über durch, wenn Du willst fahr' doch einfach mal mit. Das Bike wird schon passen... Am besten du lässt die Clickies auch dran, denn ohne tut man sich auf Dauer doch schwer. Stell die Dinger einfach auf die leichteste Stufe (hat Felix bei meinen Clickpedalen kürzlich auch gemacht - Danke nochmal! ) und seither geht das ein- und vor allem das ausklicken wirklich ratzfatz!

Viele Grüße
Martina 
Viele Grüße


----------



## MTBFan82 (11. Oktober 2008)

Hi, 
also danke @ Martina erstmal für den Tipp mit Roy Sports. Hab dort angerufen, aber Überschuhe hatten sie auch nicht ( nur bis Gr. 47 oder XXL ), Schuhe in Gr.49 aber schon. Da es mir vorrangig um die Überschuhe ging war ich natürlich nicht dort. Werde das Thema Klickpedalschuhe vorerst mal abhaken, zumindest bis ich morgen mit meinen Laufschuhen beim Marathon ordentlich auf die " Fresse " flieg. Aber würde mich ja ohnehin 1 tag vorher kaum mehr an die Klickis und geschweige denn an nen neuen Schuh gewöhnen...


----------



## ibiza (11. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Martina,

besten Dank für deine ausführliche Info.

Du bestätigst mein Gedanke in Sachen Sigma.


----------



## MTBFan82 (12. Oktober 2008)

Der Marathon hatte es ja mal voll in sich... war mal ne richtig krasse Erfahrung da mal dabeigewesen zu sein. Waren aus meiner sicht auch paar richtig krasse Schlammabfahrten dabei. Wobei die, direkt hinterm Sportplatz wo das " Achtung " Schild stand auch sehr krass war ( da hats mich gelegt ). Schade das ich niemand von euch gesehen hab. Wart ihr denn überhaupt am Start ? bzw. auf Strecke 2 ?

Gruß Simon  ( der sich jetzt erstmal n Hefe reinzieht )


----------



## cubescott (12. Oktober 2008)

Hey,

ja, schnell mehr Berichte vom Marathon, Platzierungen, Pokale, Zweikampf Daniel/Felix oder , Martina legste grad die Beine hoch, Horst, wie hat sich der Jan geschlagen

Martina und Daniel, Kai macht bei uns den 4. (oder 1.) Mann beim Winterpokaltrupp. Gibt's noch 4 weitere Boa's die mit uns bzw. gegen uns antreten?

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Offroadie (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ganz kurz die News:

Felix hat gewonnen: einen Helm bei der Tombola. Den Zweikampf hat Daniel wohl für sich entschieden aber Einzelheiten sollen die beiden doch selber berichten.

Auch Horst (Jan) hat seine Tour erfolgreich absolviert.

Meine Eindrücke: Tolle Veranstaltung  ... es war echt klasse!  Das Wetter natürlich top, die Strecke z. T. ganz schön anspruchsvoll (für meine Verhältnisse...), vor allem die Schlammabfahrten. Einmal hat sich das Vorderrad so mit Matsch zugesetzt, dass ich mich mal auf die Seite gelegt hab. Is aber nix passiert  Die letzten 5 km waren dann ganz schön hart. Umso schöner war dann die Zieleinfahrt (als vorletzte oder so...) ;-)

Gruß
Martina


----------



## IDWORXER (12. Oktober 2008)

Aber hallo,

was bedeutet das mit dem Winterpokaldingensbums? Was ist das, was steckt hier hinter? Bitte mehr Infos!!!

Daaaaaankeeee!

-Sven-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (12. Oktober 2008)

Ok, ok, habe die Sufu benutzt.

Liest sich interessant. Also, wenn Ihr Verstärkung benötigt, dann wäre ich ggf. als baldiges BOA-Neumitglied dabei. (Nico der Brief kam zurück - unzustellbar...)

Weiteres müsste man bei Bedarf in einer PN regeln.

-Sven-


----------



## Battlingzeus (13. Oktober 2008)

Ja ja der Marathon

irgendwie war bei mir dieses Jahr der Wurm drin, es wollte einfach nicht vorwärts gehen. Nach der ersten Schlammstelle hatte ich dann soviel Dreck in der Kassette, dass das Schalten auf den letzten 5 Gängen mehr ein Zufall war, ob der Gang dann überhaupt drinblieb und nicht die ganze Zeit hoch und runter gesprungen ist stand auch einem andere Blatt Papier. Dann hat die Vorderradbremse geschliffen und zu guter letzt war ich wohl auch nicht fit. Ob das Nachwirkungen der Impfung war, ein Tagestief oder eine generelle Grundkondition kann ich nicht sagen. Ist eigentlich auch egal. 

Im Ergebnis liest sich das so. Daniel 3h23min (2007 03h06min) und ich 03h30 min (2007 03h05min)

Generell eine gelungene Veranstaltung, top durchorganisiert. Komme nächstes Jahr bestimmt wieder. Warum ich mir dies eignetlich antue weiß ich aber nicht.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Kailinger (13. Oktober 2008)

Beim Testen der Lampe im Keller hab ich ausversehen mein Downhillrad in der Mittte durchgelasert. Mist. 

Erste Laserschweißversuche am VW Bus waren ebenfalls erfolgreich 

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle Partyboas!

An die alten Racer Felix, Martina, Daniel und Host & Simon: Sehr gut, weiter so! 

Kai


----------



## ARB (13. Oktober 2008)

hallöle,

nur damit ihr mich das nächste mal erkennt, ich bin seit sonntag so ca 2 meter 13 groß!!! ******* das bedeutet mehr luftwiderstand!
@ felix  warum haste denn die vorjahresergebnisse mit reingeschrieben? schmerzt halt scho sehr da haste dich wohl in längst verflogenem ruhm sonnen wollen?
@ kai  wär ja gern noch länger verweilt aber weisch ja die äußeren umstände hätt halt doch mitm rad komme sollen da muß mann auf niemand rücksicht nehmen!

ciao saluti cordiali
vom hebel


----------



## Nico M. (14. Oktober 2008)

Gratulation an unsere Marathonfahrer, besonders an Martina (weist schon warum) und natürlich auch an Daniel, der doch tatsächlich unseren Felix abgehängt hat.  Felix mein Beleid :-(

Freut uns Kai, dass Dir Dein neues "Laserschwert" gefällt, war echt eine super tolle Party.

Sven Du bist jetzt Mitglied der BOA's, habe Deine Kopie an unseren Vorstand übergeben.  Im letzten Monat sind somit erneut 3 neue Mitglieder zu uns gestossen. 

Also dann bis zu unserer nächsten Tour am Samstag um 14 Uhr.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi Daniel

nee nee ich habe allerdings bei der durchsicht der Zeiten festgestellt, dass auch der beste im Vergleich zum Vorjahr rund 17 min länger gebraucht hat. Das bedeutet, die Strecke war dieses Jahr eindeutig schwerer. Deshalb haben alle länger gebraucht. Somit ist klar erkennbar was das dieses Jahr für ein schwieriges Rennen war. Und eine Revanche kommt bestimmt.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. Oktober 2008)

erstmal Gratulation an alle Racer, bin am Sonntag die Abschlußfahrt der Rennradler mitgefahren, war daher nicht am Start (schöne Außrede, oder?)

Falls jemand mal Indoorcycling probieren möchte, am 19.10.,16.11. und14.12. findet Im Fitnessclub Impact ein Sonntagspezial statt, bei dem auch Nichtmitglieder mitmachen dürfen, nähere Info: 07143/831575

Grüßle von Rolf


----------



## sad_astronaut (14. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Markus

wenn du Schuhe willst, solltest du im MTB Bereich etwas auf Profil und Lauffähigkeit  achten. Sinn und Zweck ist es, dann einen sicheren Stand zu haben, wenn das Fahrradfahren zu schwierig wird. Dies ist aber nicht auf der Ebene. 
Mit deinen Schuhen solltest du halt laufen können. Also keine zu harte Sohle.

Klett oder Schürsenkel egal. Klett ist halt bequemer. Im Sommer atmungsaktiv und im Winter ein geschlossener würde sich empfehlen. Aber Überschuhe funktionieren auch super.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. Oktober 2008)

sad_astronaut schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!  - Dann muss ich mir jetzt noch dringend Winterklamotten zulegen..
> 
> ...


Zum Thema Schuhe: 
ich fahr den Shimano SH-MT 90L mit Gore-Membran, kann man bei Schmuddelwetter ohne Überschuhe fahren, zum Radwandern ist er auch super geeignet, hab ich bei unserer Alpenüberquerung ausgiebig getestet, nur für Dauerregen sind sie nicht geeignet, sind halt dicht, geht auch nichts raus, Pedale fahre ich schon jahrelang Time-MTB Pedale, aich am RR, hat sich irgendwann so ergeben und ich bin dabei geblieben, Shimano sind auch nicht schlechter, glaub ich.


----------



## MTBFan82 (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi, für diejenigen die es interessiert vom Lautertalmarathon gibts jetzt auch auf youtube 2 videos >http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YkgNLxsznkM http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ReoXMJKRkWg 

Fotografiert wurde ja auch ne Menge hab da aber noch nix gefunden


----------



## sad_astronaut (14. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Nico M. (15. Oktober 2008)

Bei unseren Biketouren fährt keiner mit Protektoren. Diese würden auch nur stören. Nur der Helm, der ist Pflicht. 

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (15. Oktober 2008)

So, jetzt ist sie da, die Sigma Powerled Black Pro. 

Mal schauen was die kann. Am Rad klemmt sie schon, bloß fahren kann ich heute nicht. Da war ein (oder mehrere) Herr Pilsener aus Jever im Weg. 

So mal um's Hauseck geleuchtet........... yo, wird schon etwas heller als so 'ne herkömmliche Fahrradlampe.


----------



## ARB (16. Oktober 2008)

felix, davon bin ich überzeugt


----------



## sad_astronaut (16. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (16. Oktober 2008)

hOI !

was geht denn hier ab, kaum wird's Wetter schlechter haben wohl alle Zeit um über Gott und die Welt oder übers Equipment oder ... zu schreiben und man muß 2 Seiten nachlesen, könnt ja was Wichtigs dabei sein.
Beim Equipment hat wohl eh jeder seine eigene Philosphie um über den Winter zu kommen, zwischen Turnschuhen mit 2 Paar Socken (Scherz) bis zur professionellen Fußsohlenheizung (kein Scherz) ist alles vertreten.

Hallo Markus, find ich gut wenn Du aus der Vaihinger Ecke zu uns rüberkommst, früher als es bei uns MTB-technisch noch nicht so dolle war bin ich ab und zu nach Vaihingen zu ner MTB-Tour gefahren.  

Ride together, egal wo, egal wann, ich glaub die Winterpause muss doch noch mal warten, besonders wenn demnächst der "Winterpokaldingensbums" (oder wie war das nochmal Sven?) losgeht.

Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (18. Oktober 2008)

So ist es 

einer ist immer der Verräter, dass ich mit einer Schuhsohlenheizung fahre. Aber ich hasse halt kalte Füße. Zum Thema Winterpokal gibt es neues.

Falls der Rainer noch kein Team angemeldet hat, so kann du das ja tun. Daniel hatte wie immer einen tollen Einfall:

Boa pista riding club 1

Ich würde dann mit Sven, Simon und Frank das

Boa pista riding club 2 

bilden. Bitte um kurze Rückmeldung vom Rainer ob das so geht.

Heute war wieder göttliches Herbstwetter und eine schöne gemütliche Tour mit nur einem Platten von Markus. 35 km und 600 hm

Nightride wollen wir dann im November starten und zwar wohl freitags 18.00 Uhr. Es betrifft nur den Freitag an dem wir auch sonntags fahren.

In diesem Sinne 

ride on

Felix
der mit der Schuhsohlenheizung


----------



## ibiza (18. Oktober 2008)

Nachtfahrt? Geil  

Da will ich dann auch mal mit.


----------



## cubescott (18. Oktober 2008)

Jau, erst mal der Reihe nach:

1. Felix nimms ned persönlich, Du bist doch nicht der Einzige in unserer Truppe der solche Dinger hat.

2. Nightride freitags optimal, aber eine Bitte hätt ich: Startzeit erst um 18.30 h, damits ned so stressig wird rechtzeitig da zu sein (dunkel ischs ja eh)

3. Team "BOA pista riding club 1" ist angelegt, Bahn frei für  "BOA...2" und ff

L G

Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (18. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Sven, Simon und Frank

das Boa pista riding club 2 ist eingerichtet. Ihr könnt euch einbuchen.

Gruß Felix


----------



## sad_astronaut (19. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## riderhardy (19. Oktober 2008)

Ja, Hallo zusammen, wollten uns nach langer Zeit mal melden, und hoffen das es in nächster Zeit klappt mal wieder bei Euch mitzufahren. hatten beide Pech beim Lautertalmarathon, Sven Grippe und ich 2 Platten, musste dadurch nach ca.20km abbrechen.Gilt bei Euch immer noch gerade Woche Samstag und ungerade Sonntag?
Gruss aus LB Hardy und Sven


----------



## FrankB (19. Oktober 2008)

betr. Boa pista riding club 2:
Wo buch ich mich ein? Welche Webadresse??


----------



## Nico M. (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Felix: Ist bei dem "Boa pista riding club 2" noch ein Plätzle frei?

@ Rainer: Den Night Ride können wir auch gern erst um 18:30 Uhr starten. 
              Ich werde mich in der nächsten Woche per Rundmail mit den neuen Terminen und dem Starttermin für das Night Ride per melden.

@ alle: Das war gestern echt ne geile Tour mit einem großen Trail Anteil.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (19. Oktober 2008)

@ FrankB: hier der Link http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/index/page:2
Hier kann die "Mitgliedschaft beantragt" werden. 

@ Felix: danke für Deine Mühe noch ein paar Leutchen zu rekrutieren! 

@ all: das wird ein Spaß... Juchuuuuuu!!!!!!!!!! 

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. Oktober 2008)

@ Hardy: Diese Woche sind wir am Samstag gefahren und es ist eine gerade Woche. Es hat sich zu meinem Erstaunen nichts geändert. Wäre schön wenn du mal wieder dabei bist.

@ Nico: ups, ich dachte du seist bei den einsern schon dabei. Aber klar buch die ein, wir können maximal 5 sein.

@ Rainer: ihr solltet dann auch noch einen mehr haben. Vielleicht hat ja Jo lust mitzumachen.

Am Sonntag werde ich leider nicht dabei sein. Weder zur Tour noch zum Vortrag. Sehr Schade eingentlich. Aber irgendjemand muss ja auf der BAB für Chaos sorgen.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## cubescott (19. Oktober 2008)

Wir beim ... club 1 sind auch schon 5, aber unser Trumpf Ass ziehen wir erst später aus dem Ärmel, ihr könnt euch schon mal warm anziehn
Beim Partymarathon hat er zumindest schon mal gut vorgelegt

m f g
Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. Oktober 2008)

ach, du bist so fiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeessssssssssssssssss!!

Gruß Felix


----------



## sad_astronaut (19. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. Oktober 2008)

Gute Idee

für das dritte Team wäre Nico und Markus bereit. Wer macht noch mit?

Ride on Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (20. Oktober 2008)

Hatte mich jetzt bei den "Boa pista riding club 2" eingetragen. Möchte auch mal bei den eifrigen dabei sein 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Laggiman (20. Oktober 2008)

Also Ich wäre dann auch mit dabei.

Gruß Toni


----------



## riderhardy (20. Oktober 2008)

Moin,
Felix danke für Deine Antwort, habe  bis zum Dezember leider noch jeweils Samstags und jeden Sonntag Juniorenfussball, Feld und Halle.
Z.zT fahre ich manchmal beim RKV Poppenweiler, aber die Touren sind nicht mit denen von Euch zu vergleichen.
Also bis später und RIDE ON
Hardy


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Hardy

ich glaube du würdest dich wundern, was alles aus der Truppe geworden ist. Sowohl Zahlenmäßig gut gewachsen und die Trails werden mit etwas "Nachhilfe" immer besser.

Laß dich einfach mal wieder blicken.

@ Toni: Wenn sich noch ein 2-3 melden machen wir Gruppe 3 auf, da 1 und 2 wohl voll sind. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (20. Oktober 2008)

Übrigens, noch ein Mitglied gefällig?


----------



## ibiza (20. Oktober 2008)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> So ist es
> Nightride wollen wir dann im November starten und zwar wohl freitags 18.00 Uhr. Es betrifft nur den Freitag an dem wir auch sonntags fahren.
> 
> In diesem Sinne
> ...



Hallo Felix,

mit was für Funzeln pflügt Ihr so durch die Nacht (Hersteller, Modell)?


----------



## Battlingzeus (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oli

zum Thema Mitglied: wenn du den Winterpokal meinst, so würde ich sagen, mach ein Team auf unter Boa pista riding club 3. 

@ Toni: du kannst sich dann da anmelden

@ alle: wer Lust hat, kann sich noch im Team 3 anmelden. Mit Oli und Toni wären noch 3 Plätze frei.

@ Oli: Licht, wenn ich das ganze überblicke so fahren die meisten mit Sigma in verschiedenen Ausführungen und Alter; meist ohne StVZO-Zulassung. Was hier gesetzlich vorgeschrieben wird, ist eh ein staatlich verordneter Selbstmord. Ich selber fahre die Lupine BabyLu (gibt es aber nicht mehr) und bin damit zufrieden. 16W Leistung mit 4 h Brenndauer.
Siehe aber auch was Martina zu diesem Thema geschrieben hat.

In diesem Sinne

ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Felix,

mit Anmeldung meinte ich eigentlich ein weiteres RSV-Besigheim-Opfer zu werden. 

Licht:
Martina hatte hierzu ja ausführlich geschrieben. Daraufhin habe ich mir die Sigma Powerled black pro geholt. Erste kurze Nachtfahrt war witzig und irgendwie gruselig, so allein. 

Da so aber Kurven fahren doof ist - Licht am Lenker -, habe ich mir jetzt eine Helmhalterung geordert. Also soll das Teil auf meinen Helm. Dazu überlege ich mir eine weiter Funzel für den Lenker anzuschaffen. Nun tendiere ich - rein aus preislichen Aspekten - zur Mirage Evo x pro Doppelfunzel.


----------



## Battlingzeus (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oli

Anmeldung beim Verein geht über Nico. Kannst mir auch eine Nachricht schicken unter fmschmitt at web.de. Ich würde den Rest in die Wege leiten

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Offroadie (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi Oli,

wenn Du Mitglied im RSV werden willst, hier ist der Link auf den Mitgliederantrag 

http://www.rsv-besigheim.de/RSV_Beitrittserklaerung_20081013.pdf

... einfach ausfüllen und unserem "Präsi" geben 

Gruß
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (21. Oktober 2008)

Lieb von dir Martina,

liegt aber bereits ausgefüllt bei mir auf dem Schreibtisch.


----------



## Nico M. (22. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Oliver, dank Felix und Martina hat der "Präsi" Deine Anmeldung erhalten.  Besten Dank hierfür im Voraus. Alles weiter bei einem der nächsten biken.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MICLange (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,

ich studiere zur zeit in Ludwigsburg und bin auf der Suche nach MTB-Strecken im Kreis Ludwigsburg (Wohne in Eglosheim unter der Woche) Strecken 30-40 km, möglichst Waldwege, gerne auch Trails. Was für Vorschläge hättet Ihr da für mich? Ich kenne mich leider nicht so gut aus. Hatte jetzt immer mein Rennrad mit in Ludwigsburg, aber ab nächster Woche möchte ich gerne wieder mit dem MTB fahren.

Würde ja gerne mal mit euch am We mitfahren um Strecken kennenzulernen, aber bin wie gesagt nur unter der Woche im Kreis Ludwigsburg.

Würde mich über Tipps, Empfehlungen freuen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTBFan82 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hi, ich denke du wirst nicht darum herumkommen am Wochenende einmal mitzufahren. Oder begib dich einfach selber in Wald und suche... Augen auf! ohne zu übertreiben.. und ja Wald gibts im Kreis wirklich genug. Trails musst halt bissle mehr suchen. So genau kann dir das glaub keiner beschreiben. Bei Waldwegen kann ich den Stromberg und Heuchelberg empfehlen oder wenns bissle weiter sein darf auch rund um Löwenstein, Spiegelberg

@ all hoffe am Sonntag dabei zu sein, aber momentan macht mir mein Husten, Schnupfen allerdings noch zu schaffen. 
Aber das Wetter scheint ja wieder traumhaft zu werden zwar frisch aber sonnig und trocken


----------



## MICLange (24. Oktober 2008)

okay danke schonmal!

falls jemand von euch seine routen digital erfasst (gpx,...) würd ich mich auch über digitale vorschläge freuen. 

gruß


----------



## sad_astronaut (24. Oktober 2008)

.


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2008)

Ja richtig, starten diesen Sonntag durch und zwar Punkt 09:30 Uhr.

@ Michael: wie schon gepostet, einfach mal am Wochende bei uns mitfahren.

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (25. Oktober 2008)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver, dank Felix und Martina hat der "Präsi" Deine Anmeldung erhalten.  Besten Dank hierfür im Voraus. Alles weiter bei einem der nächsten biken.
> 
> LG, Nico.



So soll dat sain.  yyyyyyyyeeessssssssssssssss

Sonntag wird bei mir nichts, stimme mich da lieber auf nächsten Samstag ein. 

Viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## MTBFan82 (26. Oktober 2008)

So Mahlzeit, 
die heutige Tour war wieder richtig gut, so gut das ich jetzt total im " A.. " bin. Zum Vortrag werd ich wohl nicht kommen, sitz hier grad im Sessel und chill vor mich hin. Bin einfach zu platt um mich heut großartig nochmal aufzuraffen. 
Nächste Woche dann wieder Samstag oder ? Uhrzeit auch wieder 13:30 ?   

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (26. Oktober 2008)

Ja die Tour war echt super (ca. 45km / 800 km).

Die nächste Tour starten nächsten Samstag um 14 Uhr.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Offroadie (27. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
ich dachte dass wir uns nach der Zeitumstellung (die war ja letztes WE) samstags künftig wieder um 13.00 Uhr treffen? Oder?

Grüße
Martina


----------



## Kailinger (27. Oktober 2008)

Des (13.00 Uhr) wär scho gschiggt, oder?


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Oktober 2008)

schmierwurscht

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Offroadie (27. Oktober 2008)

also, dann samstag um 13:00 h !    (um fünf wird's doch eh schon wieder dunkel)

@Kai: des sod mer na au no im "laascht minit" ändra. do schtet nämlich au no 14:00 h


----------



## Kailinger (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Nico wollt morgen noch ne Mail schreiben. Wenns er dann "offiziell" macht, werd ich auch das laascht minit ändern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (28. Oktober 2008)

Als "Nicht-Schwabe" muss man Eure Kommentare aber zweimal lesen um sie zu verstehen.

Meinetwegen können wir ab diesen Samstag bereits um 13 Uhr starten.

Habe eh vor heute Abend eine Rundmail zu versenden. Vorraussetzung ist allerdings, dass ich meinen PC unter dem Papierhaufen wiederfinde :-(.

LG, Nico


----------



## ibiza (29. Oktober 2008)

13:00 Uhr - finde ich i.O. 

See you


----------



## cubescott (31. Oktober 2008)

Wie, ihr wollt auch morgen Biken, da ist doch F E I E R T A C H!

Aber so gesehn ist's auch ein freier Tach, o.k. komme für ne kleine Runde mit.

Bis morgen
Rainer

P.S.: Statt auf ner Halloween Party oder im Belinda bei ner Metallica-Cover-Band sitz ich hier und zieh mir die x-te SWR-1-Hitparade rein. Ach waren das noch Zeiten!


----------



## Nico M. (1. November 2008)

Bin heut nicht mit am Start


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. November 2008)

So, schön wars

4h und 47 km bei 800hm besten Schlamm und Laubwege führten zur erwarteten Fangopackung für alle. Auch wenn der eine oder andere mit sich (Toni und der Krampf), seiner Ausrüstung(Sven und wo ist meine Brille hingefallen) oder mit dem Gleichgewicht(Oli und ich haben erdnahe Laubbegutachtung in Ameisenkniehöhe durchgeführt) zu kämpfen hatte, so sind alle wieder glücklich und mit einem breiten Grinsen angekommen. Zu den erstaunlichen Dingen kann gezählt werden, dass wir unterwegs von 13 Startern im laufe der Zeit nur noch 12 waren. Aber als wir in Besigheim waren war wieder 13 denn wir wurden wir durch einen Holländer bereichert. Mal schaun ob er die Einladung annimmt. Die Kondition wäre allemal da.

So genug geschwafelt

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (1. November 2008)

Yo, das wars.

Die Bodenkonsistenz war heute besonders empfehlenswert und zugleich auch beindruckend. 

Technik, die begeistert - ich habe etwas andere Daten - bezüglich der Tour. Mein Datenlogger behauptet folgendes.

Überwundene Höhenmeter Bergauf (+): 1200 m 

Auf Google sieht die Runde richtig gut aus.

So, noch 'nen schönen Abend.


----------



## Kailinger (1. November 2008)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Bin heut nicht mit am Start



Unser Präsi isch halt a arme Sau!  

Respekt an Toni für das Durchhaltevermögen. 

Es waren gefühlte 2000hm.


----------



## Laggiman (2. November 2008)

Danke 

Aber ich bin scho am Sack und bin froh das ich`s dann aber doch geschafft hab 

Und zur belohnung werd ich Sonntag zum Brunchen geh`n  

Also bin zum nächsten Mal (ohne Krampf)
Gruß Toni


----------



## sad_astronaut (2. November 2008)

.


----------



## cubescott (2. November 2008)

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Winterpokal-Virus sich so schnell ausbreitet
Vorschlag, Oli als "Ältester" und jüngstes Vereinsmitglied macht schnell noch den Boa pista riding club 3 auf.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (2. November 2008)

ibiza schrieb:


> Yo, das wars.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin, also mein Garmin sagt auch knapp 800 Hm


----------



## ibiza (2. November 2008)

@ Rainer
Ich soll als alter Sack auch noch ein "never-winning-team" eröffnen?
Wie bist du denn drauf?  Bin doch froh, dass es noch ohne Gehhilfe klappt. 

@ MTBFan82
Tja, dann erzählt mir mein Wintec Datenlogger einen mächtigen Scheiß!   Zumindest funktioniert er ja mit meinem TomTom auf dem PDA als Navi.


----------



## Nico M. (3. November 2008)

Da hab ich am Samstag aber echt was verpasst  
Aber ich habe auch geschwitzt...

LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (3. November 2008)

Jammer, jammer, heute beginnt der Winterpokal und ich darf kein Sport treiben.  Heeeeuuuuul! Durfte mich dafür heute unters Messer legen. 

Hihi, hat auch was positives. Zum einen bin ich diese lästige, unsportliche Ausbuchtung an der Wange los, zum andern ist mein CW-Wert wieder schlagartig verbessert worden. Zu guter letzt bin ich jetzt auch noch ca. 10gr. leichter... 

Also Leutle, gebt mal kräftig Gas. Ich darf in einer Woche wieder in die Pedale treten. Bis dahin viel Spaß!!! Wir sehen uns! 

-Sven-


----------



## Laggiman (3. November 2008)

Hi 

Habe soeben das Team BOA pista riding club 3 im Winterpokal aufgemacht. 
Wer möchte kann sich da ab sofort eintragen und mitmachen.
Ich hoffe das noch ein paar Leutchen mitmachen 

Also aufgeht`s

Gruß Toni


----------



## sad_astronaut (4. November 2008)

.


----------



## ibiza (4. November 2008)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Habe soeben das Team BOA pista riding club 3 im Winterpokal aufgemacht.
> Wer möchte kann sich da ab sofort eintragen und mitmachen.
> ...



Hi Toni,

sag mal einem alten Mann, wie das so abläuft!?
Wenn du/Ihr noch jemand braucht, der den Schnitt ordentlich versaut, dann bin ich eventuell euer Opa/Mann. 

Voraussetzung ist aber folgendes:
Ich habe zwar mal die Regeln überflogen, aber ich möchte gerne wissen wie Ihr da so vorgeht. Du weißt ja, Gehhilfe uns so. 

Vergiss alles wieder, ich hab's eben getan, jetzt habt Ihr 'nen Betonklotz am Bein.

Ich hoffe das dies nicht mit der öffentlichen Steinigung geahndet wird.


----------



## Laggiman (4. November 2008)

Hi

Super das ihr mitmacht.

@Oli:Nur keine sorge,gesteinigt wird niemand.Bin ja selbst auch nichtmehr der jüngste,und ein paar Pünktchen werden wir allemal zusammen bekommen. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## ibiza (5. November 2008)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> So ist es
> 
> Nightride wollen wir dann im November starten und zwar wohl freitags 18.00 Uhr. Es betrifft nur den Freitag an dem wir auch sonntags fahren.
> 
> ...


 Für den Mann mit der Heizung 

Wie sieht es mit dem Freitag aus - ungerade Woche -, Nachtflug und so?

Übrigens, von euch war heute morgen wohl niemand mit dem Rad unterwegs!? War so um 07:05 Uhr. Kurz vor dem Husarenhof ......... ein Radler. Ups, der Kopf wie Oberkörper voll vermummt, aber hauptsache kurze Hosen an. Und wenn ich kurz sage, dann meine ich kurz. 
Gruß an die Gelenke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (5. November 2008)

Hi Leutz

Hab Heute meine Funzel bekommen 
Ein Geiles Teil,kanns kaum erwarten das Ding jetzt bald auszuprobieren.
Freue mich schon auf unseren Night Ride. 

Bis Denne
Toni


----------



## MTBFan82 (6. November 2008)

Hi, was hast du dir denn für eine gekauft ?

Meine Sigma Black Power LED ist mittlerweile auch da, nur richtig getestet hab ich sie mangels Zeit nicht.
Wie ich sehe habt ihr im Winterpokal schon ordentlich vorgelegt, muß da auch mal was tun... Manche Teams scheinen aber auch ordentlich zu be********n...


----------



## ibiza (6. November 2008)

Wenn ich es noch richtig weiß, dann hat sich Toni die 
Blackburn System X8SL
geholt. War doch die 8er und nicht die 4er. 

War in der letzten MountainBike - mit 139 Europäern - der Kauftipp.


----------



## Laggiman (6. November 2008)

Hi

Hab mir die X4SL von Blackburn geholt, die war auch der Kauftip in der MountainBike.

Die 8er hab ich noch nirgens unter 180 Euronen gesehen,wäre aberauch ne überlegung wert gewesen.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. November 2008)

Nightride wollen wir dann im November starten und zwar wohl freitags 18.00 Uhr. Es betrifft nur den Freitag an dem wir auch sonntags fahren.


Wann gehts denn nun los???


----------



## Laggiman (7. November 2008)

Vorgemerkt ist der 21.11. 18:30 Uhr genaueres kommt glaube ich noch mit ner Rundmail

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (7. November 2008)

Der "1. BOA - Night Ride" ist für den 21. November 2008 mit Start um 18:30 Uhr eingeplant.

Allerdings müssen wir den Start für dieses eine Mal auf *18:00 Uhr* vorziehen. Damit ich und möglichst auch die Vereinsmitglieder die mitbiken an der anschließenden außerordentlichen Hauptversammlung teilnehmen können. 

Ich werde nochmals ein paar Tage vorher ein Rundmail und ein Eintrag hier im Forum writen.

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (7. November 2008)

Da bin ich aber froh!

Mich hat gerade ein Erkältung fies am Wickel.


----------



## Edelweisspirat (7. November 2008)

Hallo da draußen,
bin neu hier in der Ecke (Ludwigsburg) und vermisse ganz dringend gute Strecken zum Biken.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass ihr euch jedes WoE zum Fahren trefft? Wäre das dann morgen (Samstag) wieder so weit? In der Hoffnung auf gute Trails,
Phillipp


----------



## ibiza (7. November 2008)

Hallo Phillip,

[FONT="]Gefahren  wird Samstags einer geraden Woche ab 13:00 Uhr, Sonntags einer ungeraden Woche  ab 09:30 Uhr. [/FONT][FONT="]Da diese Woche ungerade ist (KW 45), findet die Fahrt also am Sonntag statt.

Der Start erfolgt jeweils bei der  Radsporthalle am Enzweg in Besigheim. [/FONT]


----------



## Kailinger (7. November 2008)

Sers Phillipp, 

diesen Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr. Das Ganze wöchentlich im Wechsel Samstag 13.00 Uhr - Sonntag 9.30 Uhr. Schau mal unter "Last Minute Biking", da sind die ganzen Termine drin.
Wir fahren Touren mit möglichst hohem Singletrailanteil (soweit das halt hier in der Gegend möglich ist). 

Kai

Oli war schneller!


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. November 2008)

Hallo Phillipp

wir fahren Samstag und Sonntag im Wechsel. Dieses WE wäre es Sonntags 09.30 Uhr am RSV-Heim Besigheim. Nächste Woche dann wieder Samstag 13.00 Uhr.
Nur als kurze Info: Helmpflicht und 1 für alle Nichtmitglieder.

Ein geputztes Fahrrad lohnt nicht, dazu versuchen wir uns auf zuvielen Trails.


Ride on 

Felix

Kai und Oli waren schneller, das gibts bald nicht.


----------



## ibiza (7. November 2008)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Sers Phillipp,
> Oli war schneller!



Es kann nur einen geben!


----------



## ibiza (7. November 2008)

Hi Felix,

was machen die Blessuren?

Also ich sehe vom Samstag und Freitag aus wie ein Malfarbkasten - sämtliche Farbtöne in Richtung blau, grün und gelb. Samstag weist du ja selber und am Tag zuvor hat es mich unsaft auf unserer Treppe gelegt.


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. November 2008)

Hi Oli

Oh das Knie sieht aus wie ein Regenbogen, ansonsten gehts eigentlich

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ARB (7. November 2008)

hey phillip,

sag mal hat Dein "künstlername" ne politische bedeutung. fänd ich ja super wenn der anarchoflügel verstärkung bekäme!

el pueblo unido....
bis sonntag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (7. November 2008)

Hi Oli

regenbogenfarbe auf dem Knie, ansonsten gehts eigentlich. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (9. November 2008)

War heut mal wieder eine super Tour. Zwar nur 35 km, aber dafür mit vielen Singletrails. Ein schwierigen Trail sind wir sogar 3 mal gefahren und siehe da, es klappt auf einmal ...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Edelweisspirat (9. November 2008)

Vielen Dank fürs Antworten. 
Jetzt hab ichs auch verstanden, wann ihr euch trefft ;-)
Leider konnte ich heute nicht und auch am nächsten WoE bin ich in Frankfurt. Que lastima!!
Aber wenn ich was von Singletrails lese, bekomme ich wieder feuchte Augen.

Ich hatte mal mit einem Kumpel einen kleinen Bike Club mit dem Namen Edelweisspiraten. Der Name stammt aus der Zeit und ist in Anlehnung an die jugendliche Widerstandsgruppe aus der Nazizeit entstanden. Soviel zur Namensgebung.
Gute Woche allen,
Phillipp


----------



## Lembergerrolf (10. November 2008)

Schau mal unter "Last Minute Biking", da sind die ganzen Termine drin.


Bin "Light User", 
bitte erklärt mir, wie ich zu  "Last Minute Biking" komme

Grüßle Rolf


----------



## ibiza (10. November 2008)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Schau mal unter "Last Minute Biking", da sind die ganzen Termine drin.
> 
> 
> Bin "Light User",
> ...



Hallo Rolf,

scrolle mal ganz nach Oben. Da siehst du auf der rechten Seite eine Art Fenster mit Terminen. Darüber steht - als Überschrift - Last Minute Biking. Klicke genau darauf und schon bist du drin.


----------



## Nico M. (11. November 2008)

gelöscht - Fehler ...


----------



## ibiza (11. November 2008)




----------



## ibiza (11. November 2008)

So, habe heute meinen ersten Beitrag zum Winterpokal geleistet.

Mit viel Licht an Bike und Helm habe ich wohl einen der örtlichen KiGa beim Laternenlauf erwischt - uff'em Hörnle. 

Die wussten nicht so recht was da auf sie so zu kam. Bis mal einer rief.......... Achtung Fahrrad und eine ältere Dame hörte ich nur noch sagen ..... jetzt schaut euch das mal an, Sachen gibt's. Die hat mich sicher für einen fahrenden Weihnachtsbaum gehalten.


----------



## MTBFan82 (15. November 2008)

Hi, 
war heut auch wieder ( wie immer ) ne super Tour. Die Ansteigungen hatten es echt in sich. 
Die Schuhe und die Klickpedale haben sich in jedem Fall gelohnt, an dieser Stelle nochmal Dank an Martina für den Hinweis mit Roy Sports .

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (15. November 2008)

Ja war doch ne geile Tour. Ich hoffe ich habe Euch nicht zu sehr geplagt...

Simon: Du wolltest doch noch die Steigungen in Prozenten mitteilen, oder ?

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTBFan82 (16. November 2008)

Hi Nico, jo ich kann dir die Daten gern mal schicken aber dafür brauchst dann die Garmin Software. Nen Screenshot der Strecke kann ich dir auch schicken, die Neigungsangaben sind allerdings mit Vorsicht zu genießen ( Viel Wald = viel Blödsinn)
Email ist unterwegs zu dir 

Gruß Simon


----------



## IDWORXER (20. November 2008)

Hi Simon,

will auch haben. Grad wegen den Steigungen, das wäre mal interessant zu wissen!

@all, 

wie sieht's morgen mit der Nachtfahrt aus? Gibt es schon jemand der/die sich nicht von der Wettervorhersage abschrecken lässt und schon heute sagen kann, dass er/sie daran teilnimmt? Also ich wäre dabei!!! Auf alle Fälle.
Wenn ich eben wüsste, dass es morgen wegen hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit ausfällt, könnte ich den Abend anders planen...

-Sven-


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. November 2008)

Hi Sven 

zu 99.9 % bin ich dabei. Nur wenn meine Frau ins Krankenhaus (3.Kind) muss, dann halt nicht.

Ride on the night

Felix


----------



## Laggiman (20. November 2008)

Hi

Also ich bin auch auf jedenfall dabei.
Kanns kaum erwarten. 

Cu Toni


----------



## Nico M. (20. November 2008)

Ich will auch unbedingt morgen dabei sein (trotz Inventur im Geschäft). Hoffentlich macht das Wetter mit...

LG, Nico


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (20. November 2008)

Naja, evtl. schneits ja 

Wenns ned aus Schübeln kifft bin ich dabei!  (zum heulen der Scherz).


----------



## FrankB (20. November 2008)

Wie war das? -solang nicht Dein bekiffter Schniedel schifft?
Bin jedenfalls auch dabei, wenn nicht grad der große Regen kommt - hab jetz lang genug an meinem neuen Rechner geschraubt (wenns wen interressiert: Gigabyte P45-DS3R, suche noch andere Bekloppte für Erfahrungsaustausch)

Frank


----------



## ibiza (20. November 2008)

Bin dabei,  

wenn's nedd grad aus Eimern schüttet.

Das nenne ich Vollmeisenpflege! 

Aber vielleicht haut uns der Sturm ja vom Radl.


----------



## Offroadie (20. November 2008)

Ich will auch mit !

CU 2morrow

Martina


----------



## MTBFan82 (20. November 2008)

Ich weiß noch nicht obs mir reichen wird morgen, und ob ich Lust hab im vermutlich krassen Saichwetter:kotz: zu radeln. Aber mal schaun


----------



## IDWORXER (21. November 2008)

Hallo Leutle,

na das wird ein Spaß werden heute Abend. Komme soeben zur Arbeit. Mit dem Rad. Lecker. Es schüttet(e) unheimlich und der teilweise starke Wind kam genau von vorne. Das hat Zeit gekostet.

Aber das wird vermutlich nur der Vorgeschmack auf heute Abend gewesen sein. Bin ja schon gespannt.

Habt Ihr schon auch schon schön brav Eure Akkus geladen????

Wir sehn uns...
-Sven-


----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2008)

Wie Akku geladen - dachte wir fahren mit Teelichtern 

LG, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (21. November 2008)

Aber hallo,

machen wir heute 2 Gruppen? 

Na Nico, dann viel Spaß. Bei dem Wind wird's spaßig mit Deinem "Teelichtchen". 

Wie wir dann die Gruppen aufteilen, müssen wir dann eben heute Abend je nach Lumenzahl der einzelnen Kerze abhängig machen. 

Oh Mann, wann ist endlich 18.00h????

VG -Sven-


----------



## Kailinger (21. November 2008)

heut Abend schneits eh!


----------



## IDWORXER (21. November 2008)

Huch, 

wie soll man das deuten? 

Der NR findet doch auch bei Schneefall statt, oder????? Bitte, bitte, bitte.... 

Ich freu mich doch schon so drauf. 

-Sven-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (21. November 2008)

Was hat der Schnee denn für eine Auswirkung auf den NR? Keine

Komme auf alle Fälle, heute 18.00 Uhr

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## IDWORXER (21. November 2008)

Hi,

wusste nur nicht richtig wie ich Kai's Aussage deuten soll.

Kurz und gut, ich bin auch auf jeden Fall dabei. Sollte ich ein paar Minuten zu spät kommen, bitte kurz warten!

Bis später,
-Sven-


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. November 2008)

Hallo,

ich hoffe wir fahren auch ohne daß es regnet oder schneit

Bis dann


----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2008)

Wenn es schneit soll es auch kein Problem sein, bloss wenn es schüttet so wie jetzt gerade, dann wird es eher nichts mit dem NR.

Schaut bestenfalls alle nochmals so 17 Uhr hier rein, damit wir den NR notfalls absagen können.

Aber jetzt denken wir mal positiv !!!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. November 2008)

Sauwetter, 

bin ja im Prinzip ein Positivdenker, aber schaut mal aus dem Fenster  

wenns so bleibt, geh ich lieber in die Sauna 

vorher muß ich aber mit dem Rad nach hause


----------



## Battlingzeus (21. November 2008)

Ich denke, mit einem Blick auf das Niederschlagsradar, dass bis heute Abend die Sache sich doch entspannen kann.

In diesem Sinne

Ride on

Felix
der immer noch mit dem verflixten Umwerfer kämpft.


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. November 2008)

So Feierabend !  Sieht echt geil aus das Wetter, wer hätts gedacht... sogar die Sonne schaut raus Bis nachher !!!


----------



## Offroadie (21. November 2008)

Hi alle,  jetzt ist's gleich 17 Uhr .... was geht?  hop oder top? 
Hab zwar bis jetzt ganz positiv gedacht aber im Moment sieht's ja eher wieder bescheiden aus, oder?

Sagt mal was...


----------



## Laggiman (21. November 2008)

Also ich bin schon so gut wie unterwegs  

Cu Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (21. November 2008)

Ich würde sagen top, hier regnet es nicht.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2008)

Sorry Sorry, natürlich biken wir - Wetter ist ja nun optimal !!!


----------



## FrankB (21. November 2008)

In 10 Minuten fahr ich von BiBi los!


----------



## Laggiman (21. November 2008)

Also bis nachher. 

Cu Toni


----------



## Offroadie (21. November 2008)

Alles klar, dann pack ich zusammen und komme!


----------



## Kailinger (22. November 2008)

Wegen akuter Schlüpfrigkeit in Wald, Feld und Flur (und aufm Schulhof), hätte ich gesagt, das wir für Morgen einen normale Tour durchziehen. Ich glaub es macht wenig Sinn bei den Bedingungen Fahrtechnik zu üben! Ich hatte Schlüsselstellentraining im Visier, den passenden Schlüssel finden bei den Bedingungen wohl aber ned alle. Außerdem wirds mit der Warterei zwischen den Übungen einfach zu schnell kalt (ich steh auch am meisten in der Gegend rum...).

Ist ja auch kein Beinbruch, wenns wir spontan was finden, können wir ja dort auch kurz üben!

Oder?
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (22. November 2008)

Hi

Kann ich auch mit Leben  
Gestern war`s richtig Geil bei unserem 1. Night-Ride  
Freue mich schon auf den nächsten.

Cu Toni


----------



## Nico M. (22. November 2008)

Denke doch auch das unser 1. BOA Night Ride ein voller Erfolg war. Viele weitere werden folgen...

Ich muss nur noch was an meinem Equipment ändern. Ein Teelicht reicht halt doch net aus 

Ja Kai, super das Du wegen morgen schon gepostet hast, denn bei dem Wetter (Schnee, Eis, Kälte) wird das wohl auch nichts. 

Ob ich morgen bei der Ausfahrt dabei sein kann, weis ich noch nicht. Bin schon seit heute Mittag Babysitter. Naja und es kündigen sich die Windpoken an, sodass ich vielleicht morgen auf ein Mädel aufpassen muss, während die andere beim Arzt ist. Aber noch denke ich positiv und hoffe fahren zu können.

LG, Nico


----------



## Battlingzeus (23. November 2008)

Moin Jungs

leider macht mir meine Frau einen Strich durch die Rechung. Komme daher heute nicht. 

Näheres folgt. Ich bin dann mal weg

Ride on in the snow

Felix
der heute definitiv nicht kann


----------



## Battlingzeus (23. November 2008)

Hi Jungs und Mädels

der Strich durch die Rechnung lautet Helena, ist 3090 gr. schwer und 50 cm lang. Auf die Welt gekommen um 03.16 Uhr. Das hat grad noch ins Krankenhaus Bietigheim gereicht. Bilder sind unter http://www.kliniken-lb.de/ in der Babygalerie zu finden. 

Ich denke am Samstag wäre ich wohl wieder dabei.

Bis dahin ein

Ride on vom stolzen Vater

Felix
der jetzt ein Aufkleber mit "Zickentaxi" aufs Auto babt


----------



## ibiza (23. November 2008)

Hallo Felix, 

dir und deiner Frau (unbekannterweise) die besten
Glückwünsche.


----------



## FrankB (23. November 2008)

Hallo Felix,
Glückwunsch auch von mir,
schöne Sonntagsmatschtour gabs Heute.


----------



## Offroadie (23. November 2008)

Hi Felix,

herzlichen Glückwunsch an Deine Frau und Dich!  Nachdem Dein letzter Eintrag hier um 2:34 h war ... ging das ja dann wohl auf einmal ratzfatz?  Die kleine Maus ist ja echt süß! Alles Gute !
Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (23. November 2008)

Hi Martina

ja ja von "Felix Felix wir müssen los" bis "Herzlichen Glünkwunsch" waren es 74 min. Kann man nichts sagen oder?

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. November 2008)

Hi Felix, 
Glückwunsch auch von mir

Öhm, Team 2 Boa pista riding Club ist zum ersten mal vor Team 1


----------



## Laggiman (23. November 2008)

Hi Felix

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Nachwuchs.

War heut echt Schee im Schnee.  

Night-Ride war Top! Schneefahrt war Top!

Also wann kommt kommt der Night-Ride im Schnee? 

Wär doch was wenn das mal klappen würde oder?

Bis denne
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (23. November 2008)

Hi Felix,

ich schließe mich den Anderen auch an und GRATULIERE zum Nachwuchs. Alles Gute Euch vieren! Und natürlich immer gute Nerven!!!

Viele Grüße -Sven- (der heute auch im Schnee war, mit dem Rodelschlitten in Kaltenbronn)


----------



## ARB (23. November 2008)

wenn das net mal wieder ein grund zum schreiben ist!!! felix herzlichen glückwunsch und alles gute an euch.
@ simon genies das gefühl es wird net lange anhalten!!!


----------



## sad_astronaut (23. November 2008)

.


----------



## Nico M. (24. November 2008)

Hallo Felix,

ich wünsche Dir, Deiner Frau und Deinem Nachwuchs alles Gute und Viel Glück für die Zukunft.

Passt ja jetzt echt super mit Deinem Urlaub...

LG, Nico.


----------



## alias2 (24. November 2008)

Hallo Felix

Auch von mir Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Tochter Helena .

Gruß Horst


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. November 2008)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch an den stolzen Vater und der restlichen Familie


----------



## Battlingzeus (26. November 2008)

Hallo zusammen

vielen Dank für alle netten Glückwünsche. Ich hoffe dass ich euch am Samstag wiedersehen kann. Dies hängt allerdings von meinem Tretlager ab. Irgendwie bin ich zu blöd zum schrauben und habe es etwas geschädigt. Ersatz ist unterwegs.

Für die Zeit dazwischen habe ich eine nette web-adresse gefunden:

http://www.mtb-freeride.de/Blog/

Ride on

Felix
der jetzt nicht mehr mit seinem sch.... Umwerfer kämpft, dafür aber mit dem Tretlager.


----------



## Battlingzeus (30. November 2008)

Hallo Zusammen

Um die gestrige Tour mit einem Satz zu Beschreiben: "Immer wieder schÃ¶n"

Nachdem wir uns in der aktiven Trailherstellung geÃ¼bt haben, eine neue Abfahrt hochgeschoben haben und zum SchluÃ versucht haben noch rutschige Treppen zu fahren, kamen wir wohlbehalten zurÃ¼ck.

Sogar ich mit dem Rad von meiner Frau, das hinten garnicht mehr schaltete und vorne nur wiederwillig (somit zu einem Dreigang Shimano Schaltung wurde), die gesamte Federgabel (etwas vermessen bei 50 mm) klapperte und einem (ich schÃ¤me mich so) RadstÃ¤nder (Kai: "das geht ja a wohl garnicht") ausgestattet ist. 

In diesem Sinne bis zum nÃ¤chsten Nightriede am Freitag 18.30 Uhr.

Zum Thema NR haben wir festgestellt, dass dieser so fÃ¤llt, dass zwei immer im 2 Wochenrythmus SpÃ¤tschicht haben und deshalb nicht teilnehmen kÃ¶nnen. Wenn hier keiner Bedenken hÃ¤tte wÃ¼rde ich vorschlagen,dass mir nÃ¤chstes Jahr die Samstagstouren auf gerade Wochen verlegen. Wie stehen andere dazu? Kollidiert dies mit den Diensten/Schichten anderer?

Mir wÃ¤re es egal.

Ach ja; ich wollte noch Fragen wer alles die Black Shark mud haben mÃ¶chte. Ich wÃ¼rde eine Sammelbestellung machen. GrÃ¶Ãe 26x 2,1 Gewicht ca. 570 gr. Preis je Reifen ca. â¬ 23,- 
Wer Interesse hat meldet sich bitte unter meiner Privatmail. fmschmitt at web.de

In diesem Sinne 

Ride on

Felix
(der mit dem defektem Tretkurbelsatz) und einem anderen Rad das auch nicht tut.


----------



## Nico M. (30. November 2008)

Wenn es notwendig ist, können wir natürlich unseren Rhytmus wechseln, wobei die nur nach dem Jahreswechsel erfolgen sollte. Wir haben uns halt alle schon auf den gerade und ungerade Wochenwechsel eingeschossen.

Also wenn dann nur aus wirklich wichtigen Grund ...

Die nächsten Touren finden am Freitag um 18:30 Uhr (NightRide) und am Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr statt.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Dezember 2008)

So 

der tiefliegende Baum vom "ich Fall mal hin und brech mir die Hand"-Trail ist weg. Er fiel einer scharfen Gränfors Brucks Axt zum Opfer.  Freie Fahrt für freie MTB´ler.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Kailinger (3. Dezember 2008)

Saugeil. Wobei der Baum eher für Matschbirnen als für kaputte Handgelenker verantwortlich war. Felix, ich hab am 11. und 12. Urlaub, ziehen wir da mal für 2 Stunden mit dem Fichtenmofa los?

Ich klink mich für das kommende Wochenende komplett aus. Bin übers WE weg. Schade.

Kai


----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Dezember 2008)

Hi Kai

ich denke wir können da was machen. Hab eh frei, muss das nur mit meiner Frau koordinieren.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (4. Dezember 2008)

Ihr zwei und Eurer Fichtenmofa seit so genial ...

Felix bist Du am Fr und So am Start, da ich ja dieses WE auch nicht im Ländle bin? 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (4. Dezember 2008)

Ja bin da

Felix


----------



## Kailinger (4. Dezember 2008)

Termin: Morgen Abend 18.30 Uhr Nightride!

Sonntag kann ich evtl. doch!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Nightrider,

heute wirds bei mir vermutlich nix, 
der nächste ist dann doch am 19.12. oder???


als Alternative zum "draußen Einsauen" gibts am 14.12. um 10:30 im Fitnessclub Impakt 1,5 Std. Indoorcycling, 
wer Lust hat, bitte anmelden bei 07143/831575


----------



## Battlingzeus (5. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen

wenn wir auch heute nur drei waren, einen mehr als 2h NR im Bikepark Freudental haben wir trotzdem hingelegt. Leider alles sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr ..... schlammig, Da musste man tatsächtich bergab noch treten um überhaupt vorwärts zu kommen. 
Aber schön wars trotzdem.

Nächster NR 19.12 18.30 Uhr mit einem Ausklang. Näheres vom Nico

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (5. Dezember 2008)

Das hat heute echt geklebt. Wozu habe ich Überschuhe? Der Schlamm hat die mir mehr oder weniger von den Füßen gezogen. Meine Latschen sehen trotzdem aus wie Arsch und Friedrich


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. Dezember 2008)

So sahen wir aus nach 4h Sonntagstour

ohne Worte


----------



## ibiza (7. Dezember 2008)

Ihr Ferkel 

Habe mein Radl heute etwas - vom Freitag - gesäubert. Hat so ausgesehen.


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi, so hab mir mal die Daten von heut angeschaut und bei mir sinds 840 Höhenmeter (allerdings von zu Hause aus gesehen).
War wieder mal ne " Oh du heiliger Schlamm" Tour, die einem alles abverlangt hat u.a. auch meinem Schaltwerk das erst nach 1h putzen wieder  zu 90 % schaltbar war..


----------



## Nico M. (8. Dezember 2008)

Hey da ward Ihr aber richtig fleißig...


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. Dezember 2008)

So, nachdem ich nun beide Räder verkauft habe, kann ich am Samstag nicht fahren. Liegt auch daran, dass ich mein neues Bionicon Supershuttle hole. Wir sehen uns daher spätestens am 19.12 zum NR.

Nico, wie war das nochmal mit dem Einkehren nach der Tour?

Gruß Felix


----------



## Kailinger (11. Dezember 2008)

Daniel, Sven und ich waren heut ne Runde mit dem Mofa drehen...

nun ist stellenweise freie Fahrt...


----------



## ibiza (11. Dezember 2008)

Tach auch,

wäre am kommenden Samstag gerne mit der Jugendgruppe  gefahren!

Sitze mir aber in der VHS von 09:00 bis 16:00 Uhr einen Wolf ab.
Schaaaddeeeeee. Aber was soll's, endlich mal 'nen Bleigewicht weniger für euch. 

@ Felix
Hat die "Carbon statt Kondition-Nummer" schon gewirkt - siehe deinen Textfuß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (12. Dezember 2008)

Schade dass Ihr morgen nicht könnt. Alle anderen sehe ich morgen um 13 Uhr zu unserer nächsten Tour.

Zu dem Hocketse nach dem nächsten NR, poste ich nächste Woche nochmals und versende natürlich auch ein Rundmail.

LG, bis morgen.  Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

auch wenn ich gestern leider nicht dabei sein konnte, wurde cih etwas entschädigt. Gerstern habe ich mein neues Rad abgeholt. Ein Bionicon Supershuttle. Jetzt bin ich gerade von der ersten Ausfahrt zurück. Ein schönes Rad mit einem tollen "flow". 150 mm vorne und 165 mm hinten sind bei knapp über 13 kg eine superkombination.

Freue mich schon auf die ersten Trails. 

In diesem Sinne 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (14. Dezember 2008)

Gestern hast Du mal wieder eine schlammige und eisige Tour verpasst. War echt toll, wenn man auch doppelt so viel trampeln musste.

Na dann können wir Dein neues Geschoss ja am Fr zum NightRide bestauen.

Bis dann, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Dezember 2008)

da ist aber dunkel


----------



## Laggiman (14. Dezember 2008)

Dann mach mal ein paar Foto`s.  

Kann nähmlich am Freitag wahrscheinlich wieder nicht mitfahren 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. Dezember 2008)

Hi Toni

lieber live als verpixelt. hier noch ein netter Link vom Oli

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jpUrJtYM948

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Offroadie (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi,  

was für ein geiles Video ...

Ha ha ha .... ich lach' mich schlapp!!!  

Genau das richtige zum wieder g'sundwerden bei akuter Virenverseuchung ...

Hoffe ich bin bald wieder offroad-tauglich ;-)

CU
Martina


----------



## Kailinger (16. Dezember 2008)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Genau das richtige zum wieder g'sundwerden bei akuter Virenverseuchung ...



Gleiches Spiel bei mir... sitz daheim und fahr mal richtig Karussell


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. Dezember 2008)

So 

erste Matschtestfahrt (2h 40min)mit dem neuen Velo, das is ja nur geil. Und das ganze mit Kondition statt Karbon.
An alle Besteller, die ersten 10 Reifen liegen beim Imle, weitere 4 sind am Do da. Da gibt es dann keine Ausrede mehr.

Bis Freitag

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (16. Dezember 2008)

Shit, hätte ich doch auch lieber mal bestellt.


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Oli

brauchst du auch noch Reifen? Wenn ja ruf mich mal an.

Ride on Felix


----------



## ibiza (16. Dezember 2008)

Hi Felix, melde mich nachher telefonisch bei dir.


----------



## Nico M. (17. Dezember 2008)

@ Felix: Du bist einfach zu beneiden 

@ Martina & Kai: Gute Besserung für Euch, hoffentlich geht es irgendwie bis Fr.

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (18. Dezember 2008)

So, jetzt hat mein toter schwarzer Fisch (*Hai*bike) auch noch schwarze Haie (Schwalbe Black Shark) auf den Felgen drauf. Hab ich 'ne Fischsucht? 
 

Na dann bis morgen - zum anschließenden


----------



## Laggiman (18. Dezember 2008)

Hi 

Bin Morgen leider nicht mit dabei  

Komme aber sonntag wieder mit. 

Wünsche euch morgen viel spaß.


Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (21. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

So heut wars wieder ne geile Tour wenn auch leider nur zu dritt.

@ Daniel hier die Daten

max. Höhe :422m     min. Höhe : 175m

Höhenmeter insgesamt :600 (bis zu mir )

Vmax: 51,3 kmh
Distanz: 48,1 Km

So euch allen dann mal schöne Weihnachten und bis Samstag!


----------



## riderhardy (25. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
wünschen allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grüße Sven und Hardy


----------



## Kailinger (27. Dezember 2008)

Danke Ihr beiden!

Ich bin immer noch nicht 100%ig fit. So langsam nervts echt.

Wer war denn heut unterwegs?

Wie siehts denn aus, stellen wir die Wochen (gerade/ ungerade) um? Der Vorschlag kam vom Toni und vom Armin, dann würde der NR in deren Schichtplan passen! Dann müssten wir jetzt nur mal zwei Sonntage hintereinander fahren. Mir wärs wurscht.

Das *wär* dann der 4.1. und dann gleich wieder der 11.1. Dann *wäre* entsprechend am 2.1. und am 9.1. jeweils ein NR. Darauf folgend *würde* es normal im Wechsel weiter gehen.

*Wär das so okay, sollen wir das so machen?* Meinungen? Nico? Felix? Alle anderen? 

Ich *würds* dann nämlich entsprechend im Last minute biking eintragen!

Grüßle ausm Lazarett,
Kai


----------



## Offroadie (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
ich hätte mit den Terminverschiebungen kein Problem.
Hauptsache ich kann bald mal wieder mit radeln .... hust... hust...
Mehr als 1 - 2 Stunden im slow motion Modus sind bei mir leider noch nicht drin :-(

@Kai:  dann mal gute Besserung!

Wünsche Euch allen eine gute Fahrt ins Neue Jahr 

CU
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Dezember 2008)

Hi Kai

da wir eigentlich nun dieses Thema mehrmals angesprochen haben und keiner etwas dagegen hat, würde ich sagen: umstellen!!!!
Etwas Flexibilität hat noch nie geschadet. Falls es nicht klappt, können wird ja wieder zurück.

Heute waren wir zu dritt und sind über Freudental bis hinter Hohenhaslach gekommen, dann versagte mein Hinterrad (Achsschaden, war noch der alte Laufradsatz vom Scalpel). Morgen muss ich die Sache mal auseinandernehmen.

Ansonsten fährt sich das neue Rad einfach super und da heute alles so schön eingefroren war, gab es auch keine Fangoopackung.

Allen einen guten Rutsch

Ride on 

Felix 

der mit dem Achsschaden!


----------



## riderhardy (28. Dezember 2008)

Moin, die Abfahrzeiten bleiben wie aber wie immer, Samstags 13.00 und Sonntags 9.30Uhr oder hat sich dort auch etwas geändert?
Gruss aus Holland
Sven und Hardy


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Dezember 2008)

Servus liebe Leut,
ja der Andy muss sich auch mal melden.

Die Terminumstellung wäre O.K., dann könnte ich endlich auch wieder einen oder zwei NR´s mitfahren.

Au, gestern waren wir nur zu dritt (Felix, Simon und meine Wenigkeit).
Leider war die Ausfahrt wegen Performanceproblemen etwas kürzer.
Felix was macht die Hinterradnabe, zerstört oder nur Lose?

Mich hat´s zweimal an der gleichen Stelle gelegt (zwischen Freundental und Hohenhaslach der kurze Trail der am Jägerstand links abzeigt und zum Schluss knifflig wird), aber beim dritten Mal hat´s gepasst.

Gruß und Gute Besserung an die Kranken im Lazarett!

Enjoy the ride!
Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi Andy

habe die Achse gerade auseinandergenommen, sieht nach totaler Zerstörung aus, da mir die ersten Kugeln vom Lager schon entgegenkamen. Ein paar werden wohl noch auf dem Weg bei Hohenhaslach liegen.

@Kai

Trag die nächsten Termine doch so ein. Kannst du vorsorglich noch eine Rundmail schicken? 

@ Nico 

Kannst du die Änderung auf der Webseite RSV-Besigheim veranlassen? Könnten wir denn nicht das Ganze mit einer Tabelle verlinken, hier könnten dann andere Termine ebenfalls eingetragen werden.

@ Hardy

Termine sind so korrekt, Änderung nur im Bereich der Reihenfolge Sonntag(demnächst wohl gerade Woche) Samstag (ungerade)

Ride on

 Felix


----------



## Nico M. (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich werde morgen eine Rundmail versenden und alle über die neuen Startzeiten informieren und auch die Zeiten beim RSV ändern lassen.

Eine aktuelle Tabelle der Startzeiten wird dann erst nach der Einführung der neuen Homepage möglich sein. (Januar/Februar)

Wir werden es allerdings auch mit den Möglichkeiten hier im Formum und mit dem Rundmail hinbekommen, da bin ich mir ganz sicher...

LG, Nico.

PS: Wie viel km sind denn dann gestern zusammengekommen?


----------



## Battlingzeus (28. Dezember 2008)

Hi Nico

so etwa 30 km waren es 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, Termine bis Ende Januar:

Fr. 2.1.09: 18.30 Uhr
So. 4.1.09: 09.30 Uhr

Fr. 9.1.09: 18.30 Uhr
So. 11.1.09: 09.30 Uhr

Sa. 17.1.09: 13.00 Uhr

Fr. 23.1.09: 18.30 Uhr
So. 25.1.09: 09.30 Uhr

Sa. 31.1.09: 13.00 Uhr

...dann wieder ganz normal im Wechsel!
Wenn Ihr Euch bei Last Minute Biking anmeldet seht Ihr Eure Termine auch!

@Martina: Dank Dir, des wird schon wieder!

Guten Rutsch!

Kai


----------



## ibiza (28. Dezember 2008)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Servus liebe Leut,
> ja der Andy muss sich auch mal melden.
> 
> Enjoy the ride!
> Andy



Hi Andy,

was für eine Runde bist du heute gefahren? Bist uns auf dem Feldweg zwischen Hessigheim und Besigheim (kurz nach der Brücke) entgegengekommen - wir als Fußvolk.

Ansonsten wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch!

Werde am Dienstag wohl meine kleine Jahresabschlussrunde machen.


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Dezember 2008)

Servus Oli,

ja wohl ja, bin heut so um ca. 14h zwischen Hessigheim und Besigheim gestrampelt.
Aber ich glaub, wenn Du auf dem Bike mir entgegengekommen wärst, dann
hätte ich Dich erkannt. Wenn man sich als Fußgänger verkleidet, dann wird´s schwierig.

So ich mach Schluss für Dieses Jahr, und wünsch Euch allen nen geschmeidigen Rutsch ins Jahr 2009.

Enjoy the ride!
Andy


----------



## MTBFan82 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Andy, 
ich hab jetzt mal die Kette und den Rest was du mir gesagt hast gereinigt.
Leider hat es kaum was verbessert, irgendwie scheinen auch die "Helden" vom Bikemaxx in Ludwigsburg( deren tägliche Arbeit ja eigentlich nix andres ist )von Schaltung einstellen auch kaum was zu verstehen. Die Kette schleift in fast in jedem Gang am Umwerfer vorn und das jetzt 2 Wochen nachdems zur Inspektion dort war... Naja also hab ich mich selber dran gemacht, aber wirklich hin bekommen hab ich es auch nicht. 
Kannst du mir helfen die Schaltung mal richtig einzustellen oder jemand andres von euch eventuell ?


----------



## Kailinger (29. Dezember 2008)

So liebe Leut ich bin langsam wieder aufm Damm, eben wurde deshalb gleich ein neues Schmankerl in die Wälder gezaubert.  

@Simon: Meine Werkstatt ist immer offen! Kannst auch mal kurz anrufen, Nummer steht in der Liste vom Nico. 

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (29. Dezember 2008)

@ Kai: Danke Dir für die Terminreinstellung. Versende dann erst Anfang  Januar ein neues Rundmail.

Also dann bis zum 2. Januar zum NR.

Euch allen einen guten Rutsch...

LG, Nico.


----------



## bikeritzel (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Simon,
klar können wir mal ne Schrauberstunde an Deinem Bike einlegen.

So long
Enjoy the ride!
Andy


----------



## MTBFan82 (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Kai,
Ich werd morgen früh erst nochmal selber guggen ob ich die Schaltung in Griff und das Knacken in Ordnung bekomme aber trotzdem Danke schon mal. Ich werd mich dann falls es nicht klappt morgen Mittag mal bei dir melden.

@ Andy danke mal für dein Angebot mal guggen wer von euch beiden Zeit hat so das ich bis Freitag zum NR dabei sein kann


----------



## MTBRider (30. Dezember 2008)

Allen BOA's wünsche ich einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr und ein erfolgreiches neues JAhr

Gruß Markus
aus Ingersche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (31. Dezember 2008)

Moin, auch von Sven und mir einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Ride on Hardy


----------



## pepe77 (1. Januar 2009)

hi zusammen,

komme aus lb hoheneck und würde gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. wo ist denn euer treffpunkt genau?

viele grüße
peter


----------



## ibiza (2. Januar 2009)

Hallo Peter,

der Start ist immer am Enzplatz in Besigheim.
Siehe hier
unten links - Enzplatz.


----------



## avant (2. Januar 2009)

.... nachdem mein Lichtthema endlich gelöst ist, werde ich heute auch mal bei euch aufschlagen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (2. Januar 2009)

Ja dann Peter und Jo, sehen uns heute Abend um 18:30 Uhr zum NightRide am RSV Vereinsheim am Enzplatz.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (2. Januar 2009)

Ich versuchs heut abend auch mal wieder. 100%ig fit bin ich zwar noch ned, aber nach 3! Wochen timeout langts mir dermaßen mit rumgammeln!
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepe77 (2. Januar 2009)

da ich der sonne nicht widerstehen konnte und ich noch urlaub habe, war ich heute schon tagsüber unterwegs. wie lange ging denn euer nr? wo gings hin?


----------



## avant (3. Januar 2009)

BOAs - danke für die tolle Tour, es hat mit euch auf den Trails richtig Spass gemacht und schreit geradezu nach Wiederholung ...
@Kai, Nico & Felix - Danke !

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt, vielleicht klappt es ja schon morgen. (aber erst, wenn das Schaltwerk wieder ordentlich funzt ... )

@pepe77 ... also *meine* gestrige Tour war 4h lang  (von Horrheim aus)
Im Ernst - wir hatten eine sehr schöne Tour nach Bietigheim und über den Bietigheimer Forst wieder zurück Richtung Besigheim.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (3. Januar 2009)

Freut uns Jo das es Dir bei uns gefallen hat. 
Ja wir waren gestern mal wieder eine richtig coole Truppe, welche sich trotz der Kälte ca. 135 min auf den Weg gemacht hat. Und es war meiner Meinung nach einer der genialsten und abwechslungsreichsten Nigt-Ride's welchen wir bis dato gemacht haben.

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (3. Januar 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Und es war meiner Meinung nach einer der genialsten und abwechslungsreichsten Nigt-Ride's welchen wir bis dato gemacht haben.
> 
> LG, Nico.



Stimmt, und ich sollte mir eher ein bodennahes Hobby suchen. Das man als Schisser immer abliegen darf! Sollte meinen Nickname vielleicht in Mr. Regenbogen umbenennen - so wie ich aussehe. 
Die Farben sind es ja nicht einmal, sondern eher die Aua's.
Aber wie heißt es immer so schön ................ selber schuld.


----------



## Kailinger (3. Januar 2009)

Hoi Oli, 

au, so was hab ich mir fast dacht. Hat nämlich scho ordentlich gerkracht im Wald. Gut das ned mehr passiert isch! Wird schon wieder 

Kai


----------



## bikeritzel (3. Januar 2009)

Moin, Moin,
ja der NR gestern war Zapfen kalt aber schöööööön.
Das Video davon ist auch was geworden - bei den Bedingungen.

@Nico, wenns O.K. ist, dann schnipfle ich es bis zum BOA MTB-Abend zusammen. Vielleicht kommt ja noch eins dazu!

Wer sonst noch das geschnittene Video von NR haben möchte, soll sich einfach hier im Forum melden.

Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## ibiza (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Andy, dann melde ich mich doch gleich mal.


----------



## Laggiman (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Andy

Hätte auch intresse an dem Video. 

@ Oli: Bist nicht der einzige der blaue Flecken mit heimgebracht hat 

Aber schee war`s trotsdem  

Gruß Toni


----------



## ibiza (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Toni,

hast du gestern auch einen auf Ablage gemacht? 
Ja, schön war es wirklich!


----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Oli

mach dir nichts draus, habe auch kurz die Bodenzusammensetzung getestet. Aber an einer weichen Stelle. 
Bin heute früh mit dem Rad ins geschäfft. ******* war das kalt; und die Rückfahrt steht mir auch noch bevor. Aber es sind ja gerade nur -2°C und somit 5° wärmer als heute früh.

In diesem Sinne bis zum nächsten Mal, am nächsten Sonntag.

Ride on

Felix

@ Andy: melde auch noch Bedarf an am Video


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (3. Januar 2009)

@bikeritzel - ich wäre interessiert an Deinem Video. Merci im voraus ! Bringst Du das Vid auf Datenträger mit ?

... ansonsten - meine Schaltung ist wieder "aufgetaut", ich bin also morgen mit von der Partie.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (3. Januar 2009)

@ Felix
Wie, musst du heute noch Heim radeln? Igitt


----------



## FrankB (3. Januar 2009)

war eine klasse Tour, Dank an die Vorbereitung.
bin auch ganz happy, dass meine Winterausrüstung passt (nicht gefroren, gute Reifen, gutes Licht - so kann ich mich raustrauen)
@ Andy:will auch haben video

Viel Spass am Sonntag - ich muss dringend ausschlafen

Frank


----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute

******* war die Rückfahrt kalt. Doch -5 bis -8°C, Der Sommer soll wieder kommen.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## alias2 (4. Januar 2009)

hi zusammen ,
es waren heute 
135 Minuten
508 Höhenmeter
33,51 KM

Horst


----------



## avant (4. Januar 2009)

... und auch heute war es wieder eine tolle Tour im Stromberg. Technisch bin bei den vielen querliegenden Bäumen klar an meine Grenzen gestossen - offenbar brauche ich dringend mal ein Training für Fahrtechnik 

@alias2 - hm, da muss etwas mit meinem Garmin nicht stimmen, denn bei mir standen 871 hm bei 57km auf dem Tacho 

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich auf die nächste Ausfahrt freut !


----------



## MTBFan82 (4. Januar 2009)

Hi,

so hab auch noch was zum Datenwirwarr beizutragen 713 HM, 39 Km, Vmax 49,5kmh, war wieder sehr geil heut 

Boa Pista Riding Club Team2 auf platz 200, so hab ichs gern vielleicht packmer die 175 ja noch


----------



## ibiza (4. Januar 2009)

Köstlich! Ich sortiere noch immer meine Knochen und Ihr wart schon wieder auf 'm Bike. 

Hoffentlich wird es noch einmal weiß - wenn die Wetter-Agenten nicht lügen.

Brauche eure Meinung!!! Nach meiner Bodenüberprüfung habe ich heute (ja, Ihr lest richtig, erst heute) folgendes bemerkt. Ich dachte, komm ........ schau dir deinen Helm bezüglich Beschädigung an. Siehe da, mir hat es die Sonnenblende voll verrissen. Da hing nur noch ein ca. 1 cm großer Fetzen dran. Also doch voll auf die Rübe, erklärt auch den leichten Druck in der Birne.  <= kommt wohl davon 

Habe jetzt sonst nur leichte Druckstellen gesehen. Sonst aber nichts weiter. Unter die Kunststoffschale kann man ja nicht schauen. Was meint Ihr, neuer Helm oder nicht?!

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## Nico M. (4. Januar 2009)

Da habt Ihr es Euch aber wieder richtig schön gegeben heut. Bin ja richtig neidig, war heute für die Bildung unterwegs.

@ Andy: am besten bringst Du das Video, bzw. auch die die noch folgen erst zum MTB-Abend mit, dann steigt die Spannung und wir haben alle was von.

@ Jo: Freut mich, dass es Dir bei uns gefällt 

@ Felix: Du brauchst das doch mit der Kälte, von wegen auf den Sommer warten ...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (5. Januar 2009)

Hi Oli,
ich würde einen neuen Helm kaufen. Der alte hat seine Schuldigkeit getan und Dich vor Schlimmerem bewahrt.... Auch wenn's wieder mal weh tut im Geldbeutel. Ich habe nach meinem Sturz vom Rennrad auch erst ein paar Tage später gemerkt, dass der Helm eigentlich reif für die Tonne ist. Das Innenleben hatte total viele Risse, die man auf den ersten Blick gar nicht gesehen hat. Noch mal so einen Sturz hätte der Helm und damit auch mein Kopf wohl nicht ausgehalten...

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## Offroadie (5. Januar 2009)

Hi alle,
war gerade auf den Internet Seiten vom Bike Magazin und habe einen Artikel gefunden, dass Schwalbe die "Black Shark Mud" zurückruft.  
http://www.bike-magazin.de/?p=1340

Hatten nicht einige auf den "Haifisch" umgerüstet?


Grüße
Martina


----------



## bikeritzel (5. Januar 2009)

Ola, zusammen!

Die Kandidaten die das NR-Video haben möchten, habe ich erfasst.
Da es bei der aktuellen Wetterlage vielleicht am Freitag einen Snow-NR geben wird, werde ich die Kamera wieder dabei haben und filmen.
Also noch etwas Geduld mit dem Video(s).
Den Vorschlag von Nico bzgl. des Videos find ich gut!

Ja Martina bisch Du wieder fit?!
Hab den Artikel auf der BIKE Homepage auch gelesen. Es sind aber nur die Drahtreifen vom Black Shark Mud betroffen. Ich glaube die meisten fahren Faltreifen, find ich aber super, dass Du so aufmerksam bist!

So long
Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (5. Januar 2009)

Hallo Martina

und sie lebt ja noch!!! Wann bist du eigentlich wieder dabei?

@ Oli: ich teile die Meinung von Martina. Der Helm hat seine Schuldigkeit getan, oftmals springen die Schalen in ihre alte Form zurück sind jedoch deutlich angeknackst. Einen weiteren Sturz führt dann zum Totalversagen.

Betrifft black shark mud: es liest sich so, als ob nur Drahtreifen betroffen sind. Jedoch wird auf der Webseite von Schwalbe kein BSM als Drahtversion angeboten. Ich habe Schwalbe direkt angeschrieben. Antwort poste ich hier wieder.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Kailinger (6. Januar 2009)

Hallöle,

das mit den Reifen ist schon etwas älter. Betroffen waren nur die "Heavy Duty" Ausführungen der Reifen. Den Schwarzhai-Matsch gibt/ gab es auch in 2,25" FR/ DH Version (dann glaub rund 900gr.). Unsere Falt-Leichtreifen sind alle in Ordnung. Schade, ich kenn Leute die betroffen waren: die ham pro eingeschickten Reifen zwei neue bekommen, egal wie fertig der eingeschickte war...    

http://www.google.de/products?hl=de&q=Black Shark Mud 2,25&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

@Oli: Helm neu, oder? Ein neues Helmschild würde auch min. 15 EUR kosten. Dann packst halt noch bisle was drauf und hast ne neue Mütze. 

Gruß, Kai


----------



## ibiza (6. Januar 2009)

Danke für die Meinungen 

Morgen gibt's 'ne neue Mütze, gelle Kai.

Mal schauen, ob Frank meine "Mütze" noch da hat!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (6. Januar 2009)

Sodele,

ich bin auch wieder zurück von meinem 2h Toürle - es war diesmal weniger Trail-lastig, da mein Advantage am VR mit dem vielen Schnee etwas überfordert war (ich hätte halt doch endlich meine Swampthing ummontieren sollen).
Wie auch immer - für Freitag bin ich jedenfalls gerüstet !

@ Oli: Ich hab' nach meinem Unfall Mitte letzten Jahres auch den Helm vorsorglich ersetzt, obwohl nach erster Begutachtung der Helm in Ordnung schien. Nach einer eingehenden Prüfung mit etwas mehr Last haben sich dann die Risse gezeigt - safety first !

@Nico: wann soll der MTB Abend steigen ? Ich habe etwas vom 20. Februar läuten hören.

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich jetzt ein Hefezöpfle mit ordentlich Gsälz gönnt


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Leutle

anbei die Antwort von Schwalbe.

Sehr geehrter Herr Schmitt,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Bei dem Downhill Rückruf handelt es sich ausschließlich um Drahtreifen. In 2007 gab es den Black Shark Mud in einer solchen Version.
Die Faltreifen sind nicht von dem Rückruf betroffen, d.h. können ohne Probleme benutzt werden.

Wir hoffen, Ihnen mit dieser Info geholfen zu haben und verbleiben

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Bettina Kreft
Kundenservice

SCHWALBE - Ralf Bohle GmbH
Otto-Hahn-Str. 1
51580 Reichshof
GERMANY



Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (6. Januar 2009)

Och menne, hab mich schon über 2 paar neue Reifen gefreut.


----------



## Nico M. (7. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jo,

ja der MTB-Abend ist am 20.02.2008. Kannst natürlich auch gern vorbeikommen. 
Sendest mir bestenfalls mal ein Mail mit Deinen Daten (Anschrift, Telefon, etc.), damit ich Dich im Rundmail aufnehmen kann.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (8. Januar 2009)

Servus Nico,

geht klar - eMail folgt.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (8. Januar 2009)

Hallo BOAs und die die es werden wollen,

wer ist morgen beim NightRide um 18:30 Uhr mit am Start? Möchte nicht gerad bei der Kälte und Glätte alleine dastehen. Aber wie ich Euch kenne, könnt Ihr es kaum erwarten...

LG, Nico


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
mir ischs zu heftig ( Glätte und halt Nacht...) morgen Abend. Bin aber dafür am Sonntag wieder am Start

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (8. Januar 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hallo BOAs und die die es werden wollen,
> 
> wer ist morgen beim NightRide um 18:30 Uhr mit am Start?


/bin/dabei


> Möchte nicht gerad bei der Kälte und Glätte alleine dastehen.


Keine Angst - ich komme schon (sofern ich nach dem Termin beim Zahnarzt noch zu gebrauchen bin  - für 2-3h sollte es aber reichen ...)

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (8. Januar 2009)

Ich weiß noch nicht ob Ihr Pechvögel oder Glückspilze seit!

Warum?

Habe morgen meinen Kleinwagen bei der Inspektion. Je nachdem wie der fertig wird, bin ich mit neuer "Mütze" - als Agent "Fliegvomradl"  - dabei, oder nicht.


----------



## Laggiman (8. Januar 2009)

Bin,so wie`s aussieht auch mit dabei. 

Muß doch meine neue Sturmhaube Testen 

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (9. Januar 2009)

Ja mai,
werd heut abend auch vorbei schaun. Muss meine neue Fussbodenheizung in meinen Bikeschuhen testen...und ein bißchen Moviemaker spielen.
Also bis nachher zum "kühlen" Snow-NR.

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## FrankB (9. Januar 2009)

Servus zusammen,
bei mir siegt die Liederlichkeit, ich bleib Heut Abend auf dem Sofa. Sonntag ist auch noch ein Tag!


----------



## ibiza (9. Januar 2009)

So, eben erst Heim gekommen.
Schließe mich Frank an und Pflege meine Rippe lieber noch.

Außerdem würden mir heute die Füße an die Pedale gefrieren. Da iss ma nix mit nur Regengamaschen und so!

Euch 'nen geilen Eisritt.


----------



## avant (9. Januar 2009)

Sodele,

bin vor ein paar Minuten heimgekehrt und kann endlich alle Finger wieder einzeln bewegen 

Im Ernst - es war saukalt - aber auch saugeil. Da muss ich Nico zitieren: Irgendwie irre, 4h in der Eiseskälte biken zu gehen - aber total genial.

Zu Beginn dachte ich noch, dass ich keine (weiteren) 30min mit meinen wattierten Windstopper Handschuhen überlebe. Dank des ersten steilen Anstiegs war mein Blut dann so richtig auf Temperatur, dass die restliche Zeit keine Probleme mehr mit der Kälte hatte.

Ansonsten gab es nur eine ausgefallene Lampe von Bernhard, einen kleinen Ausrutscher auf einer "Schleifez" (keine Ahnung, wer das war) und eine überhitzte Schuheizung von Nico zu beklagen. Ein ganz normaler Nightride also 

In dem Sinne - keep on riding.

Jo - der erst wieder kommenden Fr oder übernächsten So mit von der Partie ist.

PS: mein Gebräu ist leider doch wieder gefroren - 10Grad sind schon extrem ...


----------



## bikeritzel (10. Januar 2009)

Scheee im Schnee wars gestern!
Aber die -10°C hätten nicht sein müssen. Wie auch beim Jo ist mit zum Schluss mein Performancedrink eingefroren. Muss nächstes mal ein bißchen Frostschutz dazumischen.
Aber sonst war alles TIP-TOP.

@ Jo - wo hast Du den elektronik-Bausatz bzw. LED´s für Deine Selfmade Bikelampe her? Kannst Du mir mal nen Link schicken? Die Lampe macht echt gut Licht, vorallem auch einen breiten Lichtkegel! Was mir noch fehlt. 
Danke.

Ich glaub am Sonntag pack ich es auf 9.30h wieder nicht. Schade, aber nächsten Samstag wieder!

So long
Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## Kailinger (10. Januar 2009)

Nächster Nightride ist erst am 23.1.

Sonntag 10.1.
Samstag 16.1.
Fr. 23.1
Sonntag 25.1.
...
"
Last minute biking" beachten! 

Arschkalt wars aber scho gestern. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## avant (10. Januar 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> @ Jo - wo hast Du den elektronik-Bausatz bzw. LED´s für Deine Selfmade Bikelampe her? Kannst Du mir mal nen Link schicken? Die Lampe macht echt gut Licht, vorallem auch einen breiten Lichtkegel! Was mir noch fehlt.
> Danke.


Andy - ich habe die wesentlichen Komponenten hier zusammengefasst.

Nach meinen aktuellen Erfahrungen würde ich jedoch auf die Cateye Halterungen umschwenken.

Den Sternkühlkörper könntest Du noch durch eine selbstgedrehte Aluscheibe ersetzen. Ich hatte jedoch weder einen Dreher noch eine Drehbank zur Verfügung 

Die Cree MC-E M-Bin LED bekommst Du auch sehr günstig bei kaidomain.com. Wichtig ist die 2s2p Schaltung der einzelnen Dies.

Ich hatte eine Emitter-Version der LED gekauft und diese direkt über auf ein Stück Kupfer mit Wärmeleitkleber auf das Messingdösle geklebt.

Wenn Du noch Hilfe benötigst schick' mir 'ne PN.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (11. Januar 2009)

Moin Jo,

danke für die Links und Tipps!
Werd´mirs mal anschaun und ggf. Dich nochmal fragen.

Gruß
Andy

Enjoy the Ride!


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. Januar 2009)

So Gemeinde der kalten Ausfahrten

ein schöner snowride war das heute. Bei Temperaturen zwischen -10°C bis -4°C und strahlenden Sonnenschein haben wir uns oberhalb von Freudental und bei Sachsenheim die kalte Winterluft genossen. (ca. 600 hm und 38 km bei 3 h Fahrzeit)
Einfach immer wieder schön.

Bis Samstag

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (11. Januar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ja das war echt super heute! Sonne, Schnee, schöne Tour - und gefühlt gar ned mal so kalt ... was will man mehr? 
Ich freu mich schon auf Samstag!

CU

Martina


----------



## sad_astronaut (11. Januar 2009)

.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo Eisbiker,
als AbschluÃ meines Winterurlaubs bin ich gestern den "EisbÃ¤r-Marathon" in Kitzingen mitgeradelt, Beim Start -16Â°, im Ziel nach ca 4 Std. ein WÃ¤rmeeinbruch mit -7Â°.
Kann ich weiterempfehlen, schÃ¶ne Strecke, Organisation o.K.
Hab mich im Trainingslager Bayr. Wald darauf vorbereitet, dort war -15Â°  die Regel, dadurch, daÃ die FÃ¶rster und Waldbauern jeden Weg, den es im Wald gibt, befahren haben, war biken mÃ¶glich, Abfahrten auf FuÃwegen waren interessant, auch zu empfehlen.  

Reifenempfehlung fÃ¼r solche Aktionen: vorne Schwalbe Ice Spiker 2,1" (Spikereifen), hinten Little Albert 2,1" oder Black Shark Mud 2,1"

Nun noch ein Event ohne Rad:
Weihnachtsbaum-verbrennen in der Lehmgrube des Ziegelwerkes Besigheim

Wann: 17.1.09
wann genau: ab 17:00
Wo: Lehmgrube Ziegelei
Wer: alle mit und ohne (Weihnachtsbaum)
Warum: weil`s sonst nix zu feiern gibt
Wieso: weil`s schee is
Was: s`gibt Rote im Weck, GlÃ¼hwein (je 1 â¬) und Puntsch ohne (0,5 â¬)

PS: weitersagen


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

insbesondere an Jo und Andy. Meine Flutlichtanlage ist nun fertig. Eckdaten Romisen RC-T5 4-Cree die auf 2 Akkus mit 14,8V und 8 Ah betrieben wird. KSQ inclusive. Bis zu 650 Lumen. Umgerechnet ca. 65W die gebündelt nach vorne leuchten.

Lampe habe ich zersägt, gekürzt, gelötet und dann wieder zusammengeklebt. Externer Akku Camcorder BP-945 mit 8 Ah (2 fach für höhere Voltzahl). Das ganze auf einen Sigma PowerLED Lichthalter. Gesamtkosten ca. 130 Euro.

Wie lange das ganze auf höchster Stufe brennt, weiß ich noch nicht. Test läuft gerade im Keller. Werde berichten. Die Brenndauer wird bei 12 V und 6,4 Ah mit ca. 3 h angegeben.

Ein erster Lichttest wurde schon gemacht, ein wahres Flutlicht. Meine Lupine Babylu ist nichts dagegen (16W 300 Lumen). Die wird mir aber in Zukunft als Helmlicht dienen.

In diesem Sinne

Ride on


Felix

Bilder reiche ich noch nach


----------



## ibiza (12. Januar 2009)

Seit Ihr jetzt unter die Lichtechniker gegangen? 
Da kommt a bisserl Neid auf.


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. Januar 2009)

Ne Oli

ich möchte nur nicht von Sigma, Lupine und Co KG mit völlig überteuerten Geräten über das Ohr gehauen werden. 

Ausserdem steht eh alles im Netz, das MTB-Forum ist eine wahre Schutztruhe.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (12. Januar 2009)

Hi Felix,

ist die richtige Ansicht! Ich finde es klasse, wenn man sich seine Funzel selber baut. Ich überlege bereits auch schon längere Zeit so etwas zu tun - konnte mich bisher nur noch nicht überwinden!


----------



## FrankB (12. Januar 2009)

Wenn des d' Bollizei sieht


----------



## ibiza (12. Januar 2009)

Die wird blendet - no sieht se nix.


----------



## Nico M. (13. Januar 2009)

Finde ich echt Klasse mit Eurer Lampenfertigung. Das klingt nach mehr...
Man darf sich halt nur nicht mehr umdrehen, wenn man vorne fährt, da man sonst sein Augenlicht verliert   

Aber Ihr habt vollkommen recht, die Hersteller müssen einmal von Ihrem hohen Roß runterkommen und vorallemdingen Ihre Hausaufgaben machen.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Battlingzeus (13. Januar 2009)

Hallo 

der Belastungstest in meinem Keller läuft noch. Derzeit liegt die Brenndauer bei 7 h, bei ca. 15°C. 


Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (13. Januar 2009)

Suuuuper - wir wollen Bilder und Beamshots sehen !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (13. Januar 2009)

Ist der Laden nix?


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Oli

die Stufe ist mir zu hoch, dann lieber die fast fertigen Produkte von 

www.dealextreme.com


Brenndauertest mangels Zeit nach 8h Dauerbelastung abgebrochen.


@ Jo: Bilder reiche ich noch nach.

Ride on
Felix


----------



## avant (14. Januar 2009)

@Battlingzeus - top, die Brenndauer reicht dann ja fast für eine Woche Nightrides 
Dann kannst Du Dir ja eigentlich einen der zwei Akkus sparen, oder brauchst Du die hohe Spannung für die Lampe ? Ist das eine Buck- oder Boost KSQ ? Das freut dann den Weightweenie 

@ibiza: Der Laden taugt vermutlich schon etwas, aber warum sollte ich mehr Geld ausgeben ? Dazu kommt, dass die KAQs eine Dropspannung von 3,5 V haben, was mir für mein kleines Gehäuse dann doch zuviel ist.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (14. Januar 2009)

@ Felix und Jo

Danke für die Infos. Wollte nur eure Meinung zu den Anbietern wissen.
Und die Aussage zu Dealextreme ist ja eindeutig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (14. Januar 2009)

Servus Männer,

ich glaub ihr habt mich auch mit dem Bau einer eigenem Bikelämpchen angesteckt.

@ Felix, dass sind ja beeindruckende Performance, die Dein Lämpchen da bringt! Aber es sind doch keine 65W, die die LED in die Nacht wirft, sondern eher 65lm/W, oder?!
Muss ich mir auf jedenfall mal in Action ansehn.

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Andy

es sind keine 65 W sondern entsprechen 650 Lumen etwa 65W. Je LED ca 170 Lumen je 1000 mAh lt Beschreibung. Leider blicke ich das Ganze auch nicht so, in elektrik/elektronik verfüge ich eher um etwas rudimentäres Wissen und muss mir alles erst wieder aneignen

@Jo, keine Ahnung welcher KSQ verbaut ist, kenne auch den Unterschied nicht. Die zwei Akkus habe ich wegen der Stromstärke. Überlege jedoch diese wieder in die Lupine einzusetzen und etwas kleinere ca. 5 Ah/Akku zu verbauen. Reicht ja offensichtlich locker. Ich dachte der Verbrauch sei höher. Meine Lupine mit Halogen hat die 16 Ah in ca. 4 Stunden leergesaugt.

Bilder kommen noch.

Gruß Felix


----------



## MTBFan82 (14. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
ich unterbreche die heisse Lichtdiskussion nur ungern 
@ Felix ich hab jetzt mal die Hintere Bremse überprüft d.h. ausgebaut gereinigt, Bremssbeläge raus gemacht und ordentlich am Bremshebel gezogen aber Flüssigkeit bzw. Öl ist nirgends ausgetreten. Allerdings habe ich festgestellt das die Bremsscheibe spiel hat, kann denn die schlechtere Bremswirkung davon kommen ? 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Kailinger (14. Januar 2009)

Hoi Simon,

Du hattest doch Öl auf der Scheibe, oder?

Putz die Scheibe mal mit Aceton oder so und leg die Beläge mal in den Backofen. Wenns nicht hilft sind die Beläge im Eimer.

Öl auf der Bremsscheibe is ein no go
Bremse drücken ohne eingebaute Beläge und Scheibe wär übrigens auch auch ein no go 

Wie die Scheibe hat Spiel? Ist die Scheibe fest auf der Nabe?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. Januar 2009)

Hi Simon

die mangelnde Bremsleistung liegt wohl eher an den Belägen(Öl). Eine lose Bremsscheibe ist zwar nicht förderlich, aber dürfte sich soweit auf die unmittelbare Bremsleistung nicht auswirken.

Lösen sollte sich aber eine Scheibe nicht.

Gruß Felix


----------



## bikeritzel (14. Januar 2009)

Moin Simon,

also fackelnde Bremsscheibe mal gut anziehn.
Vermute auch, dass Öl etc. auf Scheibe und/oder Belag gekommen ist.
Aber bitte die Scheibe und die Beläge *nicht* mit Aceton reinigen! Aceton beinhaltet aggresive Inhaltsstoffe, die die Dichtungen und Kolben sowie die Beläge angreifen. Besser ist Isobropanol (hochreiner Alkohol) - hoffe ich habe es richtig geschrieben, gibt es in der ganz normalen Apotheke. 
Sollte die Bremse nach der Alkoholkur immer noch nicht ziehn, dann mit 180er oder
240er Schmirgelpapier Scheibe und Beläge anziehn.
Mal ausprobieren!
Sonst meldest Du Dich einfach nochmal.

Enjoy the Ride!
Gruß
Andy


----------



## bikeritzel (14. Januar 2009)

Äh, ich meinte mit 180er oder 240er abziehn, nicht anziehn!


----------



## avant (15. Januar 2009)

@Battlingzeus - na wenn die Funzel soooo lange leuchtet, dann wäre doch die halbe Kapazität ausreichend, oder ? Es sei denn, Du willst wirklich auf seehr lange Touren gehen  
Also mir wäre ein kleinerer Akku wichtiger. 4-6h wären für mich bei maximaler Helligkeit vollkommen ausreichend.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (15. Januar 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Aber bitte die Scheibe und die Beläge *nicht* mit Aceton reinigen! Aceton beinhaltet aggresive Inhaltsstoffe, die die Dichtungen und Kolben sowie die Beläge angreifen. Besser ist Isobropanol (hochreiner Alkohol) - hoffe ich habe es richtig geschrieben, gibt es in der ganz normalen Apotheke.




Cool, wieder was gelernt. Geht Spiritus auch?
Aber Backofen hilft gegen Öl in Belägen. 

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (15. Januar 2009)

Moin zusammen.
Felix, leider klappt es doch noch nicht mit Samstag, es zwickt immer noch im Rücken, ich mach also noch etwas langsamere Touren hier vor Ort. Schade hatte mich gefreut mal wieder mitzufahren, aber verschoben ist nicht aufgehoben.
Zu den Bremsbalägen im Backofen, ein alter Schrauber hat mir auch diesen Tip gegeben, hat hervorrageng geklappt.
Zur Bremsscheibe, diese sollte immer mit den, vom Hersteller angegebenen daten angezogen sein.


Ride on

Hardy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo Kai, Simon,...

hab meine Bremsscheiben auch schon mal mit Spiritus gereinigt, aber nur dann, als mir der Bremsenreiniger ausgegangen ist. Diesen gibts in Spraydosen extra für Fahrradbremsen.
Aber auch gegen andere "scharfen" Reiniger ist, meioner Meinung nach,  eigentlich nichts auszusetzen, wenn damit nur die Bremsscheibe gereinigt wird. Rad natürlich ausgebaut. Beim Bremskörper ist äußerste Vorsicht mit den Reinigern und Schmiermitteln geboten.
Am besten nur mit Seifenlauge reinigen und mit fusselfreiem Lappen trocknen, zum Schmieren benutze ich die jeweilige Bremsflüssigkeit, die ich mittels Spritze auf die Kolben aufbringe.
Bei Shimano u. Magura- Hydrauliköl; bei den anderen die jeweilige DOT- Flüssigkeit.
Grund: Öle oder Sprays enthalten evt. Mittel, die die Dichtungen quellen lassen, dann ist die Bremse hinüber


----------



## MTBFan82 (15. Januar 2009)

Hi, danke erstmal für die ganzen Tips.
Hab die Bremsscheibe mit Spiritus mal geputzt und die Bremsbeläge mal bissle runtergeschnirgelt und das hat sich gleich positiv bemerkbar gemacht. Jetzt ist nur die Frage ob ich tatsächlich Öl drauf gebracht hab, oder ob am letzten Sonntag das was man da oberhalb von der Bremse gesehen hat Öl von der Bremsleitung war. Falls es Öl war tritt es jetzt scheinbar bei -2 - O° Grad nimmer aus... 
Ich werds dann am Samstag schon sehen ob das was ich jetzt gemacht hab reicht oder ned ansonsten kauf ich mir eben neue Bremsbeläge und der "Kittel" ist hoffentlich geflickt. 
Wegen der hinteren Bremsscheibe: Die hat ca. 1-2 mm spiel in Fahrtrichtung, d.h. sie bewegt sich n tick nach vorn und zurück. Die Bremsscheibe am Vorderrad hingegen überhaupt nicht, die sitzt bombenfest, da allerdings scheinbar alles genietet!? ist kann man ja eh nix selber machen, wobei s ja anscheinend sowieso nix mit der unmittelbaren Bremsleistung zu tun hat wie der Felix gemeint hat.
Naja dann mal bis Samstagmittag !

Gruß Simon


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

anbei mal Bilder meines neuen Flutlichtes:






@Jo: Ich denke ich werde die starken Akkus wieder an die Lupine hängen und beim Flutlicht etwas runtergehen von den Ah. Denn 4-5h Brenndauer sind wirklich genug.

@Simon: dein Bremsscheibenspiel gibt mir etwas zu denken. Wie ist den die Scheibe befestigt? Centerlock oder über 6 Torxschrauben?
Ich würde das auf alle Fälle prüfen, insbesondere ob es sich um einen Garantiefall handelt. Ein Spiel ist wirklich nicht vorgesehen.

@Hardy: dein Leben ist lang, es wird sich sicher noch eine Chance auftun


Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (16. Januar 2009)

Das ist ja Wahnsinn, wenn wan mir ein paar Tage nicht reinschaut, hat man ganz schön zu tun, bis man alles gelesen hat. Freut mich.

Bin am Samstag nicht dabei, da meine Kumpel mein Auto nur nach meiner Schule, also am Nachmittag richten kann. Und dies ist ein unbedingter Muss.

Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß - Felix lass sie leben...

LG, Nico M.


----------



## avant (16. Januar 2009)

@Battlingzeus - Hey, das sieht klasse  aus ! Ich bin schon auf Dein Flutlicht gespannt 

Dieses WE wird es wieder nichts bei mir - ich bin wieder viel unterwegs 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (17. Januar 2009)

So liebe Leut,

das Video vom Snow-NR letzte Woche (09.01.2009) hab ich digitalisiert.
Wer das Video haben möchte, einfach wieder hier im Forum kurz melden.

So long
Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## MTBFan82 (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Andy,
ich hätt gern das vom vorletzten NR wenn das möglich wäre..

PS: Bremsscheibe wurde jetzt zu Shimano eingeschickt, deshalb heute 4,25h aufm alten MTB durchn Wald geritten...

Gruß Simon


----------



## Battlingzeus (17. Januar 2009)

Hallo Andy

bin beim Video dabei

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Laggiman (17. Januar 2009)

Hi Andy

Wäre beim Video auch dabei. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (18. Januar 2009)

@ Andy, ich hätte natürlich auch gern eine Kopie. Bestenfalls aber auch mit dem davor und dann erst beim MTB-Abend.

Wir war Eure Tour gestern? Ich konnte in der Zeit ein wenig an meinem Motor rumschrauben...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Januar 2009)

INFO:

Strombikemarathon findet am 13.6.09 statt


----------



## Offroadie (20. Januar 2009)

Hi,

@Rolf:  da simmer dabei ... !!!   Freu' mich schon 

Aber damit's Bike wieder tut brauch ich mal Hilfe: 

a. weil der Reifen (schlauchlos mit Milch) gerade immer wieder platt ist und ich glaube ich die Milch wieder tauschen sollte - hab' aber keinen Plan wie das geht :-(

b. weil das Vorderrad bissi eiert - evtl. zentrieren - kann das jemand oder muss ich damit in die Werkstatt?

@Nico: am Samstag haben wir eine schöne und vor allem lange Tour hingelegt. Knapp 53 km / 583 hm  in 4 h durch'n Stromberg (incl. Baiselsberg) hin und über Gündelbach, Horrheim, Sersheim, Sachsenheim, Bi-Bi wieder zurück. Tolles Wetter, super Schnee. Am Ende hat sich's bissl gezogen ...  

CU
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Januar 2009)

@Martina
sind die Felgen ab Werk für schlauchlose Reifen, oder ist ein Nachrüstsatz verbaut, geht die Luft auch wirklich durch den Reifen flöten, oder ist das Leck woanders, bitte genau untersuchen bevor du Maßnahmen triffst,
evtl. wieder zurück zu Leichtschlauch und  -Decke, ist leichter und unproblematischer zu handeln,

zum Eiern: wenns noch solange geht, komm am 30.1. nachmittags zu Frank, dort kann ich dir dein Rad zentrieren, ich habe Dienst


----------



## miller_0275 (21. Januar 2009)

hallo,ich wollt mal fragen ob ihr dieses we au biken geht,mein bruder und ich würden gern mal mitfahren,wo und wann trefft ihr euch?
grüssle


----------



## Offroadie (21. Januar 2009)

Hi,

@miller:  wir treffen uns am kommenden Freitag um 18:30 h  zum Nightride am RSV Vereinsheim in Besigheim am Enzplatz. Außerdem geht's dort auch am kommenden Sonntag um 9:30 h los. Ihr könnt euch auch oben beim Last-minute-biking eintragen...

@Rolf:  Danke schon mal für das Angebot, das Rad zu zentrieren. Dann komme ich am 30.01. mal vorbei.
Wegen der Reifen: Soweit ich weiß sind die Felgen auch für schlauchlose Reifen geeignet. Allerdings waren zunächst welche mit Schlauch drauf... Habe das tubeless System dann nachrüsten lassen. Ich glaube am Ventil geht's irgendwie raus. Das ist ja eingeklebt, vielleicht ist da was locker? Außerdem sollte man die Milch ja so alle Vierteljahr mal wechseln, weil die Flüssigkeit mit der Zeit aushärtet, oder?  Eigentlich will ich nicht wieder zurück zu Schlauch & Co. ... Fand tubeless die letzten Monate eigentlich ganz praktisch, so ohne Rad ausbauen, Schlauch flicken, Rad mühevoll wieder reinpfriemeln... 

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miller_0275 (22. Januar 2009)

also wenns wetter einigermassen gut is,wär ich und mein bruder am so. dabei,wenn nix dazwischen kommt


----------



## avant (22. Januar 2009)

Sodele,
beim Nightride morgen Abend bin ich auch wieder mit von der Partie. Diese Woche war ich bereits am Abend unterwegs und ich musste ein wenig auf die Eisplatten auf den Waldwegen achten, aber ansonsten ist das aktuell kein Problem.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (22. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen und am Sonntag nicht mit dabei, da ich mich mit einer so noch nie dagewesenen Grippe im Bettle bekämpfen muss.  
Der Vorteil ist, dass mich drei Krankenschwestern pflegen.

LG, Nico


----------



## avant (22. Januar 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Bin morgen und am Sonntag nicht mit dabei, da ich mich mit einer so noch nie dagewesenen Grippe im Bettle bekämpfen muss.


Gute Besserung !


> Der Vorteil ist, dass mich drei Krankenschwestern pflegen.


Enjoy ! Mein Neid ist mit Dir 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## avant (23. Januar 2009)

... eeeek ein Doppelpost - Leider verhindert ein "Ninja-Einsatz" meine Teilnahme an dem heutigen Nightride - so ein Mist.

Have fun !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (23. Januar 2009)

Bin Heut leider auch nicht dabei.

Muß kurzfristig meine Jungs beaufsichtigen.

Wetter is ja eh nicht so Toll.

Bis evtl. Sonntag.
Gruß Toni


----------



## Offroadie (23. Januar 2009)

Hi,
war heute überhaupt jemand draussen bei dem Sauwetter?

Na ja ab morgen soll's zumindest aufhören zu stürmen ...

@Nico: dann mal gute Besserung! Die Mädels peppeln dich sicher wieder auf


----------



## bikeritzel (24. Januar 2009)

So liebe Leut,

kurz zur Liste mit den Leuten, die ein Video von den beiden NR haben möchten, dass ich mit der Helmkamera "gedreht" habe. Also folgende NR-Biker hab ich erfasst:

NR vom 02.01.2009:
    Oli, Toni, Felix, Jo, Frank, Simon, Kai

NR vom 09.01.2009
    Felix, Toni, Nico

Falls ich jemanden vergessen habe, gleich hier im Form melden!

@Nico: Auch von mir Gute Besserung!

@Martina: ja Martina heißt bei Dir - "Mission 2009: Transalp
Mission status: registered", dass Du dieses Jahr einen Alpencross fährsch?!, wär ja der Hammer, dann hat mein Vortrag ja doch was bewirkt.

Ansonsten wie immer

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## cubescott (24. Januar 2009)

Yipiiieh, endlich läuft der PC wieder!!!
Und sogar alle E-Mails konnten gerettet werden. Heiko, nachdem das Thema "...weitertreten" vom 28.11.08 immer noch akut ist 
hab ich mich gestern bei einer kurzen Flaute doch noch kurz vor knapp zum Nightride aufgerappelt. War ich allein oder nur zu spät
Um nicht von einem Holzwerk für den Rest der Saison ausgedockt zu werden hab ich mir aber auch nur einen Cityride gegeben.

Andy, gibt es noch eine Fortsetzung deiner Videoreihe, war leider bei den o. g. Nightrides nicht von der Partie. Bin erst mal gespannt auf die Präsentation am BOA-Abend. 

Nico, gute Besserung und Lob für den Link "BOA-Flyer".

Ciao
Rainer

P.S.: Darf man auch ohne Slogan, Titel oder schlauen Spruch im Anhang noch im Forum teilnehmen? Sonst müsste mir das dringend mal jemand zeigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (24. Januar 2009)

@ Andy: Ich nehme natürlich die Videos von beiden NR.

@ Rainer: Ich glaub Du warst gestern alleine da.

@ alle die Gesund sind: Genießt die morgige Ausfahrt.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (25. Januar 2009)

Heut wars top, oder? Wetter war ja Bombe...

Blöd das meine Wochenenden grad immer anderweitig verplant sind. Ich glaub ich brauch bei der nächsten Runde zuerstmal Stützrädle...

Nächstes WE siehts auch noch düster aus, dann wirds aber wieder besser!

Gruß Kai


----------



## avant (25. Januar 2009)

Servus bikeritzel,


bikeritzel schrieb:


> NR vom 02.01.2009:
> Oli, Toni, Felix, Jo, Frank, Simon, Kai
> 
> NR vom 09.01.2009
> Felix, Toni, Nico



... mich bitte auch noch für das Video am 09.01. eintragen !

Bin diese Woche in NL unterwegs - Fr wird daher sehr knapp. Ich versuche ich mal am Sa mit dabei zu sein.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (25. Januar 2009)

Grüß Gott zusammen,

bzgl. den Videos folgendes...

@ Rainer, ja bisch du wieder "online"?! Logo die Videoreihe geht weiter, sofern ich bei den NR´s dabei sein kann.

@ Nico, krisch natürlich beide Videos von den NR´s.

@ Jo, hab dich mit dabei beim Video vom NR am 09.01.2009

So long
Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## Staff34 (26. Januar 2009)

Hallo @ all,ich war gestern mit meinem Bruder, das erste mal mit euch dabei, war echt super, gute Strecke, nette Leute, das passt, war nur nicht so fit, aber das wird sich bessern. Das war bestimmt auch nicht das letzte mal. Bis denne...


----------



## MTBFan82 (26. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
so hab dacht ich geb auch mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen von mir.
Heut kam die  neue Shimano-Bremsscheibe die auch vom Bikemaxx wieder montiert wurde. Also nix wie Heim und Hinterrad wieder montiert und gleich mal die Straße runter.... so dann wollt ich schalten hmm geht nix und schau runter > Mist Zug vom vorderen Umwerfer scheint lose zu sein. Also angehalten und kurz angeschaut... :kotz:! Schraubenkopf abgebrochen und zwar so das nix vom Gewinde rausschaut. Echt zu früh gefreut, jetzt mal schaun wie ich diese Schei... Schraub wieder rauskrieg
Vielleicht langt s mir ja bis Samstag mit repariern.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Januar 2009)

Hi Kai

hast du dein Fichtenmofa in deinem Garten ausprobiert, irgendwie fehlt da was.
Beim Durchfahren den Besigheimer Waldes musste ich feststellen, dass der letzte Sturm mal wieder ein paar Bäume umgeschmissen hat. An dem einem oder anderen muss dein FM nochmal ran.

Ich denke ich bin am Samstag wieder dabei. In diesem Sinne

Ride on 


Felix


----------



## IDWORXER (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo an alle,

wer von euch fährt denn beim Strombike-Marathon die 100km? Und in welcher Leistungsklasse? 

Felix, Dani, Andy...? Wer noch? 

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr an die 100 rantrauen...

-Sven-


----------



## cubescott (28. Januar 2009)

Hi Sven,

Du hast's gut, Entscheidung Strombike 100 km getroffen.
Ich bin noch am Pro und Kontra abwägen, falls noch andere BOAs diesmal Premiere bei 100 feiern (Dani, Kai, Joe, Others?) bin ich auch dabei.

Nachdem ich immer pro Jahr knapp unter 3.000 km bleibe sollten wir auch < 3.000 buchen, um nicht bei den "Tieren" zu landen, oder wäre dann jemand nicht ausgelastet?

See you
Rainer


----------



## Offroadie (28. Januar 2009)

Hi alle,

ja das mit dem Strombike ist eine interessante Frage...

Ned :  bin ja  insgeheim auch am überlegen, ob ich mich für die 100er Tour einschreiben soll. Muss schließlich Kilo- und Höhenmeter sammeln für meinen AlpenX.
Andererseits war's letztes Jahr mit dem Großteil der Truppe zusammen auch sehr lustig... 

@Felix, wie ist denn das da tempotechnisch bei den 100km? Hätte ich da überhaupt eine Chance mitzukommen?

Trainingstechnisch habt ihr Cracks ja zumeist den Vorteil, dass ihr mit dem Bike ins Geschäft fahren und km sammeln könnt. 

Aber vielleicht gibt's ja auch noch jemand, der Interesse hat regelmäßig unter der Woche abends 'ne Trainingsrunde zu fahren und sich systematisch auf die Tour oder überhaupt längere/höhere Touren vorzubereiten? Vielleicht könnte man sich da ja zusammentun - dann fällt's leichter dem inneren Schweinehund einen Tritt zu verpassen.

Meldet Euch doch mal.

Übrigens, bei unserer letzten Tour kam die Frage nach dem Anmeldenamen beim Strombike auf, so dass sichergestellt werden kann, dass die BOAs jeweils in der selben 75er bzw. 100er Gruppe landen.

Wollen wir uns auf     *RSV Besigheim BOAs*         einigen?

@Nico: Du sorgst doch dann wieder dafür, dass wir alle zusammen sind, oder?

CU
Martina


----------



## Kailinger (28. Januar 2009)

Felix, ich hab nur bisle geübt...

100km am Stück - nein  danke  

Mir langen die 75. Mir geht einfach nach einer gewissen Zeit aufm Rad die Lust aus...  Außerdem gehts ja ums Bier trinken, nicht ums radeln oder hab ich da was verpasst?


----------



## Laggiman (28. Januar 2009)

Ich werde mich dieses Jahr beim Strombike auch an die 75 Km ranwagen.  
Man muß sich ja Ziele setzen.  

Cu Toni


----------



## FrankB (29. Januar 2009)

Man darf nicht zu viel drüber nachdenken - ich mach dieses Jahr wieder die 100


----------



## FrankB (29. Januar 2009)

Nicht dass ich was verpass: im Moment ist doch noch keine Anmeldung auf der website möglich, oder übersehe ich da was????


----------



## IDWORXER (29. Januar 2009)

Hi! 

Frank -> nein die Anmeldung ist momentan (Stand 29.01.2009, 6.33h) noch nicht möglich. Wollte nur schonmal im Vorfeld a bissle vorfühlen, wer evtl. so alles bei den 100km "mitleidet".

Rainer -> also Dani äußerte sich mir gegenüber schon so, dass es die 100km fahren wird. Sodele, jetzt musst Du eben auch mitfahren. Pro/Contra abwägen?!? Mitfahren - fertig! 

Martina -> fahr doch einfach mal mit. Felix meinte zu mir, als ich ihn das Gleiche schonmal fragte, dass da ganz andere Knaller mitfahren. Also nimm allen Mut zusammen und fahre die 100km!!! Training, weist ja. Außerdem sind ja dann schonmal 3 BOA's dabei, die etwas motivieren können, wenn es sein muß. 

Mit dem Anmeldenamen wäre meine Wenigkeit zufrieden.

Toni -> warst Du das eigentlich letzte Woche beim Imle in BiBi? Es war jemand im Laden der sich für ein Rotwild-Fully interessierte. Es war irgendwie ein bekanntes "BOA-Gesicht. War mir aber nicht ganz sicher, ob Du es warst. Mensch Ihr seht alle so anders aus, in Zivilkleidung. 

Grüazi -Sven-


----------



## IDWORXER (29. Januar 2009)

Ups, habe einen vergessen. Martina, es sind 4 BOA's zur Unterstützung dabei.

1. Dani
2. Felix
3. FrankB
4. ich

Da fällt mir noch etwas bezüglich Training ein. Unter der Woche ist es bei mir zeitlich immer etwas schlecht. Aber wenn Du mal Bock hast eine Runde mit dem Rennrad zu drehen, ich fahre gelegentlich eine Runde Richtung Prevorst. Das ist eigentlich ganz nett. So für's km UND hm sammeln. 

-Sven-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Sven

Ja,Das war ich.
Ich hab dich garnicht gesehen.Hättest dich doch zu erkennen gegeben.Oder war ich einfach zu vertieft und geblendet von dem Geilen Rotwild-Fully.
Aber ich glaub ich hab auch schon Zivile BOA`s nicht erkannt.

@Frank-Nach meinem Wissen kann man sich ab 1. Feb. für den Strombike anmelden.       (ohne Gewähr)

Cu Toni


----------



## ibiza (29. Januar 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi Sven
> 
> Aber ich glaub ich hab auch schon Zivile BOA`s nicht erkannt.
> 
> Cu Toni



Das finde ich immer geil! Auf dem Radl wird man erkannt oder erkennt jemand (zeitweise auch durch den Dreck am Fahrrad) , aber in Normaltracht geht nix. 

75 oder 100 km? Das packt Ihr schon!


----------



## IDWORXER (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Toni,

ja das nächste Mal gebe ich mich zu erkennen. Sorry, war mir echt nicht sicher. Und wirds was mit dem Rotwild?

Meiner Tochter haben wir an diesem Tag ein kleines Cube (Little Princess - goldig...) gekauft. Wird noch spaßig werden mit ihr.

Grüazi -Sven-


----------



## Offroadie (29. Januar 2009)

Hi,
na, das mit den 100 km überlege ich mir... es sind ja noch ein paar Tage ;-)
Habe heute die Ergebnisse der LD bekommen, bin die nächste Zeit überwiegend zum Grundlagen-Training mit Minimalpuls "verdonnert" und darf max 1 x pro Woche etwas mehr Gas geben. Von daher werde ich jetzt wohl erst mal gemütlich am Neckar entlang cruisen... 

@Sven, danke für das Angebot mit der Rennrad-Runde. Darauf komme ich gerne zurück, sobald ich wieder einen Zahn zulegen kann.

Bis denne
Martina


----------



## Kailinger (29. Januar 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Ups, habe einen vergessen. Martina, es sind 4 BOA's zur Unterstützung dabei.
> 
> 1. Dani
> 2. Felix
> ...



Er hat Jehova gesagt. Martina auch! 
Wenn ihr so weiter macht steig ich aus


----------



## Offroadie (29. Januar 2009)

Au weia, Kai, wie kann ich das nur wieder gut machen?? 

Das kommt davon, weil Du Dich schon lange nicht mehr hast sehen lassen.... Da werden die "Schäfchen" leicht in die Irre geleitet ...


----------



## cubescott (29. Januar 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Ups, habe einen vergessen. Martina, es sind 4 BOA's zur Unterstützung dabei.
> 
> 1. Dani
> 2. Felix
> ...




Erhöhe auf 5.
Kontra muss jetzt bis zur Afterrideparty warten (gibt's überhaupt ne Band?)


Ciao
Rainer

Martina, Geheimtraining mit einem aus Team 2, des geht ja ned! Ich glaub wir müssen mal ne außerordentliche Teamsitzung machen.
Vorschlag zum allgemeinen Kilometersammeln: Jede Woche freitags Nightride. Joe, ich und manch anderer können ohnehin samstags so gut wie nie.


----------



## Laggiman (29. Januar 2009)

Hi Sven

Wenn`s nach mir ginge würde das Rotwild schon bei mir in der Garage stehen.
Aber es gibt da ein paar Faktoren die da nicht ganz mitmachen bzw. dagegensprechen (Frau/Geld...)   

Muß noch warten,aber dann..  

Cu Toni


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. Januar 2009)

Hallo Samstagsradler,

fahrt ihr superpünktlich los, oder wartet ihr auf mich?
Ich stehe bis 12:30 bei Frank im Laden, da wirds dann knapp bis 13 Uhr,
verspreche mich zu beeilen

@kai-ich oute mich hiermit auch als RR, ist doch halb so wild, ist doch auch ein Fahrrad
zumal es super zum Grundlage trainieren ist

@alle Strombiker-bin diesmal nicht dabei, bin am Gardasee und am 21.6. beim 3 Länder Giro (RR)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (30. Januar 2009)

Höhö, Toni das kommt mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor. Aber kommt Zeit kommt Rad. 

Ups, mit dem Rennrad habe ich jetzt wohl ein Tabu-Thema aufgegriffen.  OK, ich oute mich: ich fahre auch VERDAMMT GERNE RENNRAD!!!!!! Darf ich jetzt noch mit euch fahren????  Und wie schon Rolf schrieb, für's Grundlagentraining ist RR absolut top. 

Übrigens wenn noch andere mal eine Runde nach Prevorst (mit dem RR) fahren wollen, bin da jederzeit offen. Auch Teamübergreifend! Von wegen Geheimtraining...

Bis Samstag!

-Sven-


----------



## avant (30. Januar 2009)

Ich bin diesen Sa mal wieder mit von der Partie, denn das letzte Mal Biken ist schon wieder viel zu lange her 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (30. Januar 2009)

Das mit der Anmeldung unter *RSV Besigheim BOAs* sollten wir so machen, habe auch schon mal bei der Strombike Mannschaft vorgefüllt.

Die Anmeldung wird allerdings bestimmt erst Mitte/Ende Februar möglich sein, war glaub so in den letzten Jahren.

Ja und bei der Strecke stimme ich dem Kai ganz klar zu. 75 km sind vollkommen ausreichend für mich, da es auch noch Spaß machen soll. Ich habe die letzten Jahre einige 100 km Biker gesehen, die aufgeben mussten.

Bin erst nächsten Freitag beim NR wieder mit dabei.

LG, Nico


----------



## Nico M. (30. Januar 2009)

Habe soeben von Strombike erfahren, dass die Anmeldung am 01.02.2009 beginnt. Also dann ranhalten...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (30. Januar 2009)

Bin morgen nochmal im Namen automobilen Kulturgutes unterwegs...
Ab nächste Woche gehts dann wieder los. Hat mir jemand Stützrädles zu verleihen?

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (31. Januar 2009)

Ich glaub ich werde auch Stützräder brauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (1. Februar 2009)

Hi 
Wollt mal fragen ob ihr auch probleme habt auf die Strombike Seite zu kommen.
Wollte mich gerade anmelden,aber die seite baut sich bei mir nicht auf.
Vieleicht ist das ja auch ein problem mit ihrem Server?

Cu Toni


----------



## Offroadie (1. Februar 2009)

Hi Nico & Kai
dann wären wir ja schon zu dritt...
Ich komm demnächst - wenn überhaupt -
auch nur noch mit Stützrädle, damit ich nicht vollends vom Rad fall ;-)

Das war gestern mal wieder eine stramme Tour!  53,5 km - 1.143 hm - wär ja nicht mal so schlimm, aber das Tempo .... ächz ....


Übrigens, der Strombike Server ist wohl total überlastet...  da geht gerade nix mit anmelden...

CU
Martina


----------



## MTBRider (1. Februar 2009)

wenn der Server überlastet ist heißt es warten.

Will auch wieder mitfahren aber ich kämpfe seit 6-7 wochen mit einer Grippe die nich weggehen will.


Gruß Markus 
aus Ingersche


----------



## bikeritzel (1. Februar 2009)

Moin, Moin zusammen,

ja der Server vom Strombike, ich glaub der ist nicht nur überlastet, ich glaube der hat schon Feuer gefangen.

@Sven, wie geht es Dir, nach Deinem Sturz auf den letzten Metern der Heimfahrt? Hoffe es ist nichts größeres. Auf jeden Fall gute Besserung!

Enjoy the Ride!
Grüssle von
Andy


----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen an alle, war gestern wirklich ne tolle Runde, ich komm auch nicht auf die Strombikeseite, hab schon gedacht das liegt an meinem Netzwerk. Aber da ihr auch nicht drauf kommt, liegt es wohl am Strombikeserver.
Grüßle, Achim aus Sachsene


----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele, ich bin auf dem Strombikeserver, aber zur Anmeldung komme ich nicht durch.
Weis vieleicht jemand weiter?
Gruß,
Achim


----------



## Offroadie (1. Februar 2009)

Ha, 
ich bin auf den Strombike-Seiten, aber finde keinen Link mehr auf die Anmeldung. Kann es sein, dass die 400 Startplätze schon weg sind? Hilfe....

Gruß
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Februar 2009)

Ja die letzte Abfahrt

die hat mir gestern auch den Rest gegeben, war wohl doch glatt und als mich mein Hinterrad überholt hat, war mir auch klar das endet nicht kontrolliert. Also Fahrrad in die eine Richtung geschlittert, und ich in die andere mit einer schönen Rolle rückwärts. Aber ausser einer Prellung am linken Knie, wars eigentlich ganz gut.

Nun ja um 17.48 zu Hause und die Gäste kamen um 18.02 Uhr; hat also außer einem vorwurfsvollen Blick der Chefin, alles gut geklappt.

Bis Freitag, dann mit Flutlicht.

Ride on 

Felix

Versuche auch auf die Webseite zu kommen von der Strombike, auch ohne Erfolg


----------



## Offroadie (1. Februar 2009)

ups, jetzt geht's wohl wieder... habe den Link auf die Anmeldung unter "Impressum" gefunden...  da ist Info (rechts) dann verlinkt ...


----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Der Link mit "INFO" oben rechts auf der Seite, sollte in blauer Schrift sein, dann würde man zum Anmeldeformular durchkommen....
@ Martina Ich glaube allerdings nicht, das alle Plätze schon ausgebucht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Danke Martina klappt, in welche Leistungsstufe tragt ihr euch denn ein?
Würde gern bei euch mitfahren, dann kenn ich wenigsten ein paar...
Gruß Achim


----------



## MTBFan82 (1. Februar 2009)

Moin, sehe ich das richtig das die Anmeldung bei euch also auch ned geht ?

ok ist ned voll, in welche Km Klasse tragt ihr euch ein ?


----------



## Offroadie (1. Februar 2009)

Achim, ich glaube die meisten fahren die 75 km. Ich auch ;-)  Da weiß ich was auf mich zukommt und vom Tempo wird's dann auch nicht so derb.

Schreib Dich unter RSV Besigheim BOAs ein, dann kommst du in unsere  Gruppe.

CU
Martina


----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

@ Martina, das hab ich gemacht, da muss man doch aber seine Jahresfahrleistung mit eintragen, welche hast Du denn genommen


----------



## alias2 (1. Februar 2009)

Hi 
ich habe es schon* 6.45 *Uhr probiert , da ging auch nix !

Gruß Horst


----------



## MTBFan82 (1. Februar 2009)

klick auf impressum, dann gehts

hab mich jetzt für 2001 - 4000km eingetragen, bei 75 KM


----------



## Nico M. (1. Februar 2009)

Das mit meiner Anmeldung hat soeben beim ersten mal funktioniert. Dank Martinas Tip, konnte ich mich für die 75 km anmelden. 

LG, Nico


----------



## Offroadie (1. Februar 2009)

@Achim, zwischen 2500 und 4000 km pro Jahr

@Horst, geh' wenn du auf Strombike.de bis auf "Impressum" dort ist dann bei "Anmeldung" ist online" (oben rechts)  Info verlinkt und du kommst auf das Anmeldeforumular... dann klappts...


----------



## Laggiman (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele,jetzt hab ich mich auch bei den 75ern angemeldet.
Und das Trikot gibt`s jetzt auch in meiner Größe  

Cu Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (1. Februar 2009)

hat dann auch die Bestätigungsemail schon jemand bekommen ?


----------



## Nico M. (1. Februar 2009)

Ja, habe auch schon das Bestätigungsmail erhalten. (innerhalb 2 min)


----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Danke Martina, hat geklappt. Dann warten wir jetzt mal auf die Bestätigung.


----------



## Laggiman (1. Februar 2009)

Bei mir ging`s auch ratzfatz mit der bestätigung


----------



## MTBFan82 (1. Februar 2009)

ok jetzt nachdem ich den Browser gewechselt hab kam dann doch ne mail


----------



## alias2 (1. Februar 2009)

*Danke* Martina

Bestätigungsmail ist schon da ,habe mich für 75 km angemeldet .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele, Bestätigungsmail erhalten, überwiesen, jetzt muss es nur noch Juni werden, ein schönes WE noch an alle, ciao
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## ibiza (1. Februar 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Ja die letzte Abfahrt
> 
> die hat mir gestern auch den Rest gegeben, war wohl doch glatt und als mich mein Hinterrad überholt hat, war mir auch klar das endet nicht kontrolliert. Also Fahrrad in die eine Richtung geschlittert, und ich in die andere mit einer schönen Rolle rückwärts.



Mensch Felix,

du sollst mir nicht immer meinen Job nehmen. Das mit dem "Fliegen" ist meine Sache!  

Gute Besserung bezüglich der Prellung.


----------



## MTBRider (1. Februar 2009)

So ich habe es auch geschafft. Angemeldet 75 km jetzt nur noch gesund werden wieder abnehmen und kondition tanken dann auf schönes wetter hoffen .

Gruß MArkus 
aus ingersche


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele, jetztle

Strombike angemeldet 100km

Ride on 

Felix

@ Oli: ich wollte nur wissen, wie es dir immer so geht.


----------



## ibiza (1. Februar 2009)

Jetzt weißt du es ja.


----------



## FrankB (1. Februar 2009)

Erledigt: Strombike 100km angemeldet, Gruppenname "RSV Besigheim BOAs"


----------



## FrankB (1. Februar 2009)

@mtbfan: mit was browserst Du denn?


----------



## avant (1. Februar 2009)

Sodele,

bin jetzt wieder zurück von der heutigen Tour und ich muss gestehen, dass mir heute das gestrige "Uphilling" noch a bissle in den Beinen steckte ...

Dennoch war es eine klasse Tour und ich bin erstaunt, dass die Löcher der einzelnen Gruppen nicht zuuu gross waren und schön brav ohne zu murren gewartet wurde - so muss das.

Zu dem Strombike-Sahnestückchen muss ich sagen, dass ich mich gerade etwas mutig für die 100km Strecke in der Gruppe "RSV Besigheim BOAs" angemeldet habe - mal sehen, wie das so wird.

Grüssle,

Jo - der jetzt erstmal ein langes warmes Bad geniesst


----------



## Kailinger (1. Februar 2009)

Moinmoin in die Runde, 

hab mich zur 75ger angemeldet und gleich überwiesen.

Betreff: Automobiles Kulturgut 
Mein Busle (das grad auch nicht fährt) hat ein Geschwisterchen bekommen. Deswegen war ich auch kaum aufm Rad in letzter Zeit. Vieeel Arbeit liegt vor mir...

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/273924
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/273925

Das Ding stammt aus ner Zeit in der Auto fahren noch richtig Handwerk war - brutal. Aber so geil!

Am Freitach bin ich wieder dabei!

Gruß Kai


----------



## IDWORXER (1. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend in die Runde,

@ Andy, danke der Nachfrage. Mir geht es soweit ganz gut. So langsam fängts eben an weh zu tun. Denke aber, dass es nur ein bisschen geprellt ist. Die Schulter hauptsächlich. Nun ja, geht scho. Die Klamotten und das Rad haben ein bisschen mehr gelitten.

Zum Strombike: habe ich mich wagemutig in der 100er Runde angemeldet. Das wird ein Spaß?!?!

Wir sehn uns.

Ciaociao -Sven-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## depphardy (1. Februar 2009)

Würd gern mal mit euch mitfahren? Habt ihr aktuelle Termine?


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Februar 2009)

Hi Depphardy

nächster Termin Freitag 18.30 Uhr zum Nightride und dann wieder am Sonntag um 09.00 Uhr. Woche drauf Samstag 13.00 Uhr. Immer im Wechsel.

Ort: Besigheim vor dem RSV-Heim (Enzplatz)

Ride on

Felix


----------



## depphardy (2. Februar 2009)

Vielen dank für die Info, bin leider am pendeln und desshalb nur unter der woche (mo - fr mittag) in lubu. Werde mal schauen was sich machen lässt.

Gruß Markus


----------



## cubescott (2. Februar 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Ja die letzte Abfahrt
> 
> die hat mir gestern auch den Rest gegeben, war wohl doch glatt und als mich mein Hinterrad überholt hat, war mir auch klar das endet nicht kontrolliert. Also Fahrrad in die eine Richtung geschlittert, und ich in die andere mit einer schönen Rolle rückwärts. Aber ausser einer Prellung am linken Knie, wars eigentlich ganz gut.
> 
> ...




Hallo Felix,

das war ja ne terminliche Punktlandung, Respekt!
Obwohl ich am Freitag Urlaub habe, wird es mit 18.30 h ganz eng (Kinder, Termine, Schwiegermutter und zurück). Falls ihr die Runde über Walheim starten könnt, wär der 15-Min.-Puffer bestimmt hilfreich. Ansonsten bliebe mir nur ein neues Spiel übrig: BOA sucht BOA's, trotz euern Flutlichtern wohl doch eher aussichtslos
Aktiviere bitte am Freitag ab 18.00 h Dein Handy damit ich mich melden kann.

See you

Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (3. Februar 2009)

@ Rainer: Ich glaub Du solltest mal beim Fleix an einem Zeitmanagement Kurs teilnehmen ...

Wir können schon über Walheim fahren.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Februar 2009)

Hi

@ Rainer: ich denke der Schlenker über Walheim ist natürlich kein Problem. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich würde vorschlagen am Spielplatz bei den Kindergärten im Lerchenweg nahe der Gemeindehalle. OK? Handy habe ich dabei.

@ Sven: wo hats dich eigentlich hingeschlagen, auch beim Steinbach?

@ Rolf: danke für den Tip, habe den Nabensatz gekauft.

In diesem Sinne auf den geilen nächsten NR mit viel Lux und Lumen

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Februar 2009)

@Felix, Sven - wir sind deshalb auf dem Gehweg nach Besigheim gerollt, war schon ziemlich finster, manch hatten nicht mal Positionslichter,

@Nightrider - viel Spaß, ich stehe bis 18 Uhr bei Frank im Laden, werde meine Lux und Lumen beim nächsten mal testen


----------



## IDWORXER (3. Februar 2009)

Hi,

ja ich denke, dass es beim Steinbach war. Meine Ortskenntnis lässt noch stark zu wünschen übrig... Aber es war ein Bächle da. Diese nette Abfahrt, wo man oben von der Straße liegt runter abbiegt. 

Jaja so ist's wenn man's eilig hat.

Trotz alledem, war eine klasse Tour!!!!!! Und schön viele Höhenmeter - coooooool.

Bis denne, -Sven-


----------



## cubescott (3. Februar 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> @ Rainer: ich denke der Schlenker über Walheim ist natürlich kein Problem. Wo sollen wir uns treffen? Ich würde vorschlagen am Spielplatz bei den Kindergärten im Lerchenweg nahe der Gemeindehalle. OK? Handy habe ich dabei.
> 
> ...




Hi Felix,

Treffpunkt passt, besser hätts ein Einheimischer nicht beschreiben können, oder hast Du in Walheim nen 2. Wohnsitz?

Als ich am Sonntagmorgen den Steinbach hochgestrampelt bin, hab ich noch denkt, wenn des einer ned weiß daß hier so glatt isch...

Nico, freut mich daß Du nach der Grippe wieder fit bist.

Bis bald
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (4. Februar 2009)

Neulich im Wald ............... als das kleine Waldkaninchen aus dem
Gebüsch sprang, blieb leider keine Zeit mehr um auszuweichen ....

und es tat wieder einmal so fürchterlich weh!!!!!!


----------



## IDWORXER (4. Februar 2009)

Oh sch... Oli,

dass Du aber immer auch so übertreiben musst!

-Sven-


----------



## bikeritzel (6. Februar 2009)

Hola zusammen,

die Viedeos von NR´s sind grob geschnitten! 

Folgende Biker hab ich gelistet, die ein oder beide Video(s) haben möchten:

NR am 2.1.09:
- Oli
- Toni
- Felix
- Jo
- Frank
- Simon
- Kai
- Nico

Snow NR am 9.1.09:
- Felix
- Toni
- Nico
- Jo
- Kai

Sollte ich jemanden bei meiner Auflistung vergessen haben, bitte hier im Forum melden.

Das/die Video(s) werde ich auf eine DVD brennen und am RSV - MTB Abend mitbringen. 
Bitte sein so gut und bringt 1 für die DVD mit.

Natürlich werden wir auch am MTB Abend gemeinsam die Videos anschaun, klar, oder?!

Bis dahin, immer genügend Druck auf dem Pedal!

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## avant (6. Februar 2009)

Sodele, die Zeit für den heutigen Nightride habe ich mir freigeschaufelt, das Bike ist gewartet, die Flaschen gefüllt. Bald geht's los - freue mich auf unseren Ausritt!

Grüssle,

Jo

Edit; @Andy - Thumbs up - bin mal gespannt auf das Video


----------



## cubescott (6. Februar 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Sodele, die Zeit für den heutigen Nightride habe ich mir freigeschaufelt, das Bike ist gewartet, die Flaschen gefüllt. Bald geht's los - freue mich auf unseren Ausritt!
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> ...



Neid, Felix weiß Bescheid
Aber es kommen auch wieder andere Tage

L G
Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Februar 2009)

Schö wars

nur etwas viel Matsch, aber morgen ist ja Samstag. Gute 2h in Wald von Löchgau Freudental und den Bikepark
Der Beamer war ne Wucht. Geht halt nicht über 650 Lumen Dauerleistung 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (6. Februar 2009)

HOI!

Haltet Euch mal den 09.05.09 für "meinen" MTB-Marathon in L..... *** frei.
Hoffentlich klappts dieses Jahr wieder mit der Streckengenehmigung.

Gruß
Rainer

*** verschlüsselt damit nicht "Fremde" uns die Startplätze wegschnappen


----------



## avant (7. Februar 2009)

Seufz - was für eine Tour gestern abend.
Irgendwie wollte so gar nix laufen - da muß sich etwas gegen mich und mein Bike verschworen haben 

Da war eindeutig zuviel lehmiger Matsch auf der Piste - mein Hinterrad ging teilweise fest und die ständigen Chainsucks nervten zudem ...

Heute morgen geprüft und was soll ich sagen - die Zähne des mittleren Blatts haben tatsächlich ausgeprägte Haifischzähne. Zudem hat das Lehm/Laub-Gemisch hat meine schöne XC-Felge etwas poliert - so ein Frust.

Wie auch immer - jetzt wurde auf schmalere 2,35'er Highroller im Heck umgerüstet, die sind bei weitem nicht so voluminös  (49mm Karkassenbreite) wie die 2,25'er Ardent (54mm Karkassenbreite) und auch das Kettenblatt wurde getauscht.

Unten noch eine kleine Impression des Bikes kurz vor dem Putzen:




Heute mittag geht's wieder auf die Trails - da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich der 2,35'er Highroller so schlägt.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. Februar 2009)

Hi Jo

super Bild!
Du hattest mal gebragt wegen den Griffen für XO-Schaltung Grupshift. Sie haben eine Länge von 92 mm und sind von BBB. Gekauft bei Bike-Components.

Mein Rad sieht genauso aus, nur ist es immer noch dreckig.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Kailinger (7. Februar 2009)

Bin morgen nicht am Start. Zu viel Schnupfen! Shit!


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. Februar 2009)

Hi, schad das ned kommst. 
Ich bin auf jedenfall am Start, übrigens ist die Strombikeanmeldeliste online!

@ Kai gute besserung

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nico M. (8. Februar 2009)

Der NR am Freitag war echt genial. Mein Rad sah aus, echt der Hammer.
Eigentlich kann ich zukünftig meine Lampe daheim lassen. Die Laserschwerter von Felix und Jo leuchten den ganzen Wald aus. 

Bekomme den Schnupfen auch noch nicht weg. Wünsche allen kranken unter uns gute Besserung.

Melde mich nächste Woche mal mit nem Rundmail bezüglich des MTB-Abend.

Wie war heute der Ausritt???


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
war richtig geil . Zwar sind wir im Schlamm bis zum Hals festgesteckt, die Räder drehten sich nimmer, Ketten hingen fest und haben kein Dreckloch bzw. Schlammweg ausgelassen aber dennoch war das die absolute Hammertour !  

Mein Garmin Edge 205 meint 54km, 5h:03 Minuten und 1500 HM 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Offroadie (8. Februar 2009)

Hoi,
echt super Tour heute 
Trotz massiver Fango-Brems-Packung und Kettenklemmer.
Hatte am Ende 65 km, 5:45 h (ab/bis Pleidelsheim HQ) aber nur 1135 hm auf'm Tacho. Gefühlt waren es aber auch 1500 

Wiedrluaga
Martina


----------



## cubescott (8. Februar 2009)

S T R O M B I K E

Hi Daniel,
vermisse Dich noch in der Meldeliste. Hoffe dass nur die Überweisung aus Hessga eben etwas länger unterwegs ist.

Hi Sven,
jetzt haben wir uns bei den Nachnamen Sch... schon so viel Mühe gegeben und trotzdem hat sich da noch ein Schu h macher bei unserem Quartett dazwischengeschoben.

What about Gebrüder Spahn ???

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Staff34 (8. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen,
war ne echt super Tour, unsere Bikes hatten hinterher alle die gleiche Lackierung,
Matschbraun.
Die Reinigung und Pflege wird morgen gemacht, denn die Strecke war schon Kraftzehrend.
Schönen Sonntag noch zusammen.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (8. Februar 2009)

Ach was beneide ich euch!
Rotz im Gesicht (Vollprogramm Erkältung) und eine
Klausur jagt die andere ............ also weder fit noch Zeit. 

Bei meinem derzeitigen Level fahre ich mit euch lieber wieder so ab in Richtung Weihnachten.


----------



## daimler2001 (8. Februar 2009)

Halli Hallo,

war eine echt super Tour heute. Bis auf das Rad putzen, was morgen auf mich wartet.
Hab jetzt noch mal nachgeschaut wegen dem Marathon im Schwarzwald. Eine Teammeldung wäre möglich. Der Link dazu lautet www.sog-sport.de.
Wäre bestimmt eine tolle Sache. Müssen wir mal schauen, wer alles mitfahren möchte. 
Schönen Sonntag Abend noch an alle. 

Grüsse Tomas


----------



## Staff34 (8. Februar 2009)

Hi Tomas,
das Foto ist gut gelungen.
Wir haben uns das auch angeschaut, mit dem Marathon, Team geht können uns ja nächstes mal drüber unterhalten, wir wären dabei.

Grüße, Achim


----------



## daimler2001 (8. Februar 2009)

Guten Abend Achim,

ja laß uns nächstes Mal darüber reden. Haben mit der Anmeldung ja noch ein bißchen Zeit. Ich bin allerdings erst wieder am Sonntag in zwei Wochen mit von der Partie.

Bis dann Grüsse Tomas


----------



## daimler2001 (8. Februar 2009)

Das Bild der heutigen Tour 

Grüsse Tomas


----------



## Nico M. (9. Februar 2009)

Na da habt Ihr es Euch aber gestern richtig gegeben. Fango-Packung insklusive.


----------



## avant (9. Februar 2009)

@Battlingzeus - Merci für die Info - dann kann ich mal an meinem Marathon-HT weiterbasteln. Kompliment an die 650Lumen Funzel - das Konzept passt !

@Kailinger, Nico - Gute Besserung ! 

@Sonntags-Raceteam - Da habt ihr ja ordentlich km und HM gesammelt - Kompliment. Dabei hattet ihr in den Weinbergen noch einen recht entspannten Eindruck gemacht 
Sa & So waren bei mir lediglich GA Einheiten zur Lockerung angesagt und so waren es dann am Ende lediglich 150km auf dem Tacho.

Die HighRoller am Hinterrad haben sich bewährt - weder das Rad hat blockiert, noch hat sich ein signifikanter Matschpfropfen gebildet - so muss das. Der Highroller ist zwar - besonders auf Schotter - weniger gutmütig als mein Ardent,  den ich zuvor montiert hatte, dafür bietet er mir im Matsch noch ein Quentchen mehr Gripp.

Bei dem Tausch meines Kettenblatts hat sich auch gleich die Kette gemeldet - der Pitstop hat sich dann gleich gelohnt.

Bzgl. meiner Marathon-Anmeldungen kann ich nur sagen: Mission accomplished ! Münsingen - Tegernsee - Strombike hat geklappt, jetzt suche ich mir noch 1-2 Kleinere für Mai und August - mal sehen was da reinpasst.

... wann stehen eigentlich die nächsten Touren an ?

Grüssle,

Jo

PS: @Offroadie - Deine neue Signatur hat was


----------



## Staff34 (9. Februar 2009)

Entspannt ist gut, hab grad Martina`s Kette befreien müssen, die war zwischen Kettenblatt, Rahmen und Umwerfer eingeklemmt gewesen. Aber ging zum Glück, sie zu befreien.
Gruß, Achim


----------



## Nico M. (9. Februar 2009)

Danke Dir Jo.

Die nächste Ausfahrt findet diesen Samstag um 13 Uhr statt.
Dann erst wieder am Sonntag (22.02.), da der NR am Freitag wegen dem MTB-Abend ausfällt.

Zur Veranschaulichung befindet sich in meiner Signatur ein JPG - Flyer mit unseren Terminen.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (9. Februar 2009)

Servus Nico,
kann man als Nichtmitglied, an dem MTB-abend teilnehmen?
War jetzt 3x bei euren Ausfahrten dabei, und es war supi.
Würde mir eure sonstige Veranstaltungen auch gerne anschauen.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Nico M. (9. Februar 2009)

@ Achim: Sei doch so nett und schick mir ein Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Offroadie (9. Februar 2009)

Hi,
danke nochmal, Achim, für die schnelle Hilfe mit der Kette. Das verflixte Teil hatte sich in der Tat ganz schön verspannt ;-)  aber das war erst nachdem wir an Jo und seinen "Kumpanen" vorbeigerauscht sind (da ging's zum Glück bergab - was deutlich zur Entspannung beitrug .
Aber am Sonntag war's vom Tempo her echt angenehm - so könnt's eigentlich immer sein  ***sprach's und träumte weiter***

Was macht man eigentlich auf einen Rahmenkratzer drauf damit's nicht rostet?  Nagellack geht ja wohl eher nicht, oder???

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## Staff34 (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Martina, den Kratzer fettfrei machen, und dann bissel Zinkspray auf nen Pinsel und auftragen, danach kanste ja den Orginallack drauf machen, dann sieht mans nicht mehr.


----------



## Battlingzeus (9. Februar 2009)

Hi Jo

wenn du nun den Vergleich ziehst zwischen meiner und deiner Lampe, kann ich da bei Dealextreme noch was stärkeres finden? Denn offensichtlich sind Lumen nicht gleich Lumen. Sonst wären deine 900 ja stärker als meine 650. 

Irgendwie komme ich da nicht wirklich weiter.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## avant (10. Februar 2009)

@Felix Hehe - wie ich sehe, bist Du bereits als LED-Maniak angefixt  
Warum soll es Dir anders gehen ...
Du musst hier drei Dinge unterscheiden und im Hinterkopf behalten, dass die Lumenangaben auch viel Marketinggelaber der Firmen sind. Die relevanten Punkte wären:
- max. Lichtstrom der LED selbst (sagt ja nichts über die Helligkeit der Lampe aus) Hier ist auch der "Bin" der LED wichtig
- verwendeter Reflektor
- verwendete Elektronik
Meine Spicy hat ja mit der Cree MC-E LED eine 754 Lumen verbaut (die 900 Lumen Lampe hattest Du noch nicht gesehen  ) und meine Designvorgabe war es ja, eine sehr kompakte und *breit* strahlende Lampe mit kurzem Reflektor zu bauen. Deine Romisen T5 ist jedoch ein Thrower, der punktuell  heller und weiter strahlt (ist ja die Aufgabe eines Throwers) was sie ja auch tut. Daher scheint also Deine Lampe im Spot heller als die Spicy, wobei der gesamte Lichtstrom der Spicy wohl etwas höher liegt - nur eben verteilt über eine grössere ausgeleuchtete Breite (deswegen auch meine Referenz-Beamshots von mir)
Wenn Du jetzt noch eine Lampe bastlen möchtest, so musst Du Dich entscheiden: Thrower oder eher breit strahlend ? Eine kleine Hilfe sind bei DX die Referenz-Beamshots der Lampen.
Wenn Du mehr "Licht" als Deine Romisen haben willst, so hast Du die Möglichkeit, eine 900 Lumen Seoul P7-basierte Lampe zu bauen oder einen kompletten Selbstbau mit mehreren MC-E oder P7 zu realisieren. Die MC-E scheint mir geschickter, da die Auswahl der Reflektoren grösser ist und die Ansteuerung flexibler.
Willst Du wieder eine Taschenlampe "umfunktionieren", dann sind die Möglichkeiten gering,  denn Du kannst lediglich "geschickt" das richtige P7-Modell heraussuchen. Welches Modell Du verwenden solltest, das hängt von Deinem Konzept (Thrower oder nicht) ab. Und es heisst dann suchen, suchen suchen ... und schön die Leuchtbilder bei DX, in LED-Foren oder hier in den Threads analysieren.

Was willst Du genau basteln ?

@Nico - danke für den Hinweis auf den Flyer - bin heute wohl etwas "blond" 

Grüssle,

Jo

PS: der zweite Pitstop für mein Commencal heute Abend ist doch etwas umfangreicher ausgefallen, denn wie ich feststellen musste, war neben der Kette und dem Kettenblatt auch mein XT-Innenlager runter -  das zweite innerhalb eines Jahres. Diesmal bin ich auf ein RaceFace Lager umgestiegen - mal sehen, wie (lange) das so "dreht". Leider sieht es so aus, als ob auch mein 44Z-Kettenblatt nach Austausch schreit nur hatte ich da nichts mehr auf Lager


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Jo

ich denke eher an eine umgebaute P7 Taschenlampe, da mein Wissen um in die Elektronik einzusteigen nicht reicht. Kompakter Thrower auf den Kopf und Breitban an den Lenker. Wenn du da schon Modelle im Kopf hast, bräuchte ich nicht zu suchen.

Ride on Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (10. Februar 2009)

@Jo: hoffentlich hab ich da keinen Fehler begangen, am Lexx fahre ich Race Face, Innenlager nach einem Jahr hinüber, jetzt dreht sich die Kurbel nun seit Anfang letzten Jahres um ein XT-Lager, bis jetzt i.O. Mein XTR-Lager im Mythos "hebt" schon 2 Jahre und wird immer bei "Sauwetter" gefahren. 

@Felix u. Jo: woher nehmt ihr die Zeit zum Basteln? Ihr seid doch ständig auf dem Rad.


----------



## avant (10. Februar 2009)

@Felix: 2 Thrower ? Hm - lass' uns das Offline bereden, ich hätte da eine Idee  PN folgt.

@Surfnestie: Es ist halt eine Frage der Effizienz - zwischen 0:00 und 6:00 hat man eine Menge Zeit  
Nein im Ernst - die Lampe wurde in meinen Weihnachtsferien gebastelt, sonst hätte ich das nicht stemmen können. Ich musste mich ja auch erst einmal einarbeiten ...
Der Rest passiert dann ab 21:00 

Wg. dem Innenlager - da bin ich auch gespannt - mein XT-Teilchen hat jeweils 7-8 Mon gehalten - und das an unterschiedlichen Räder. Ev. muß ich meine Technik verbessern oder das Drehmoment reduzieren 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (10. Februar 2009)

Mein Race Face war jetzt erst im Eimer . Hab dann ein XT gekauft... Bin ja mal gespannt. Sollen wir ne Sammelbestellung Chris King machen? 

Martina: Wenns Dich optisch nicht weiter stört, kannst Du es auch lassen wie es ist. Rosten tut Alu nicht. Die Oxidschicht die sich bildet schütz den Werkstoff vor weiterer Korossion.

Kai


----------



## Lembergerrolf (10. Februar 2009)

@Martina: freilich geht auch Nagellack, ist meiner Meinung nach besser als es so lassen, Kai hat recht, Alu rostet nicht, aber es kann sein, daß sich die Korrosion auch unter den Lack neben dem Kratzer frißt, besser wirds dadurch nicht, 
soll ja auch nicht ewig halten, denk doch mal auch an die Bikehändler


----------



## Offroadie (10. Februar 2009)

Hi Kai, hi Achim,

besten Dank für die Infos  - sehen tut man den Kratzer zum Glück nicht auf den ersten Blick und wenn's nix ausmacht, dann lass' ich es vielleicht einfach so ... hab eh kein Zinkspray ... 

Bis denne
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (10. Februar 2009)

Ho Jo

vielleicht kannst du mir mal deine Mailadresse und Rufnummer senden, dann können wir das mal ausserhalb des Forums erledigen.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## avant (10. Februar 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> vielleicht kannst du mir mal deine Mailadresse und Rufnummer senden, dann können wir das mal ausserhalb des Forums erledigen.


done


> Ride on


Leider heute nicht - das windet mir zuviel 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (10. Februar 2009)

Hi,

hab seit letzten Mai auch n Race Face, hab dacht des hält ewig 

Kai, n Chris King-Teil innen verstecken oder doch lieber an anderer Stelle investieren

Langsam wirds wieder stark equipmentlastig


----------



## bikeritzel (11. Februar 2009)

An die Bike-LED-Lämpchen-Bastelabteilung,

wenn Ihr mit den LED-Lampen so weiter macht, dann müssen wir zu den NR´s doch noch Sonnenbrillen aufsetzten.

In Punkto Helligkeit bei LED´s, liegt das Maßß der Dinge momentan bei "strahlenden" 3200lm! -> kostet aber viel zu viel!
Eine Alternative zur P7 wäre noch die OSTAR von Osram. Aber aufgepasst!
Bei der OSTAR muss man mit den Typenbezeichnungen aufpassen, denn die Lumen gehn von 600 - 1120lm, je nach Typenendung. 
Auch ist die Auswal an Optiken etc. noch etwas dürftig.
Viel Spass weiterhin beim Tüfteln!

Ach ja, Andy´s Bike-Lämpchen wird auch bald fertig sein, ich muss das Teil nur noch zusammenspaxxxen!

Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (11. Februar 2009)

@ Andy, Felix, Jo: Ein großes Respekt von mir - hätte auch gern die Zeit fürs basteln. 
                         Bei euren Egebnissen bracht man wirklich eine Sonnenbrille beim NR.

LG und weiter so, Nico.


----------



## IDWORXER (12. Februar 2009)

An die Führungsriege der Besigheim-BOA's:

Was ist denn am Samstag als Zielankunft am RSV-Heim geplant? Möchte gerne wieder mitfahren, muss aber zwingend um 17.00 wieder in Tamm sein. Sonst gibt's Feuer daheim. Ne - müssen um 18.00h wieder woanders sein. Deswegen möchte ich mich kurz Abstimmen. Damit ich weiß, ob es Sinn für mich macht, oder nicht.

An den Rest der Bastlertruppe: woran erkennt Ihr, dass Euer Tretlager hinüber ist? Das in meinem Storck dreht sich mittlerweile seit 9 Jahren, ohne Probleme. Ist dazu nur ein LX-Tretlager.

Grüße -Sven- 


P.S.: wir könnten ja die Tour in der Zeit fahren, wie sie Felix im Post #23 beschrieben hat...


----------



## Nico M. (12. Februar 2009)

Ich denke schon, das man um 17 Uhr wieder da sein kann.
Vermutlich wird hierzu Felix oder Kai nochmals posten.

Bin an den Wochenenden bis Ende März nicht mit am Start. (die Schxxx Prüfungen) 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. Februar 2009)

@Sven: mein Race Face-Innenlager war ausgeschlagen, d.h. die Kurbel lief nicht mehr rund, besonders im Wiegetritt hat die Kette am Umwerfer geschliffen, bei meinem Lager war zwischen der inneren Lagerschale und der Kurbelwelle eine "Plastikhülse", die gibt es bei Shimano nicht. Das Lager hatte merklich Luft, es kann aber auch sein, daß die Plastikhülse Schaden genommen hat, zu sehen war dies nicht. Vermutlich hätte man auch noch gewisse Zeit damit fahren können, mir ging aber das "Gestreife" auf die Nerven. Vielleicht wurde vor 9 Jahren auch noch Qualität produziert. 
PS: ist das ein 4-Kant oder ein Oktalinklager?


----------



## bikeritzel (12. Februar 2009)

Frage bzw. Anregung an Alle!

Wer von Euch hat Lust, Zeit und Interesse einen Trip zum diesjährigen Bike-Festival am 1. Maiwochenende am Gardasee zu machen?
Nähere Infos unter:
http://www.bike-festival.de/riva/

Das wär doch was, oder?!

Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## avant (12. Februar 2009)

@Andy: OSTAR wäre eine Alternative, aber die P7-Lämpchen sind einfach billiger zu realisieren.
Bin mal gespannt auf Deine Lösung.
... die Sache mit dem Gardasee sollten wir im Auge behalten, ich wäre interessiert.

@Nico - laß Dich überraschen, die klene Spicy wurde nochmals für die Trails getuned. Du wirst bald Sonnenschutzcreme brauchen, denn die Spicy wird nach 40 min sehr heiß 
Der Respekt gilt dem Forum - hier habe ich gelernt 

@IDWORXER: eines der XT-Lager ist komplett fest und dreht sich Null, das andere rastet ein 
Ein 9 Jahre altes LX-Lager ? Das war halt noch Qualität ...

Ansonsten bin ich am Sa wieder mit von der Partie - freue mich über reichlich Höhenmeter 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## IDWORXER (13. Februar 2009)

Rolf, das Lager in meinem Storck ist noch ein 4-Kant. Furchtbar alt, und überhaupt nicht mehr in. Aber wie es scheint - Bombenstabil!

Grüße Sven


----------



## Kailinger (13. Februar 2009)

4-kant dürfte den Marketingstrategen nach gar nicht halten. Lager viel zu weit innen und beschissener Kraftfluss. 

Ich bin Morgen nicht am Start. Hab immer noch fett den Rotz. Somit darf erst wieder ab Mitte März mit mir gerechnet werden. Die Sonne ruft!  

Kai


----------



## avant (14. Februar 2009)

4-Kant Innenlager ? Eigentlich war ich ja froh die Zeiten hinter mir gelassen zu haben - Ein Integralinnenlager zu zerlegen ist ja mittlerweile Kinderkram. Nur nach den aktuellen Erfahrungen muss ich auch gestehen, dass die alten Lager ewig hielten. In meinerm Uralt Dancelli Rennrad von 1983 mit dem ich meinen ersten Alpencross 1989 gemacht hatte fahre ich noch immer mein erstes Edco Lager 

Gestern war ich noch bei einem Nightride als Wetterscout unterwegs und ich denke, dass die Tour heute wieder sehr interessant zu werden verspricht, denn der Untergrund unter dem Schnee ist weder komplett gefrohren noch weich und zudem machen kleine Eisplatten die Fahrt spannend. Aber bangemachen gilt nicht - ich freue mich auf die Tour !

@Kai - guten Flug und viel Spass unter der Sonne aka Faulenzen 

Bis später,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (15. Februar 2009)

Mon, Moin Männer,

war gestern mal wieder scheeee im Schnee!

Das Video ist auch was geworden, gibts dann am MTB-Abend zu sehn.

Hasta luego...
Enjoy the Ride!

Andy


----------



## avant (15. Februar 2009)

Wie wahr, wie wahr. Die Tour war gut geplant und wir hatten auf der Strecke gut zu tun (zumindest die HT-Fraktion  ).

Auf die Vids bin ich mal gespannt - die Sequenzen von gestern laufen sicherlich unter dem Titel "Die tollkühnen Männer in ihren fliegenden Kisten" 

Ich freue mich auf unseren MTB Abend !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Staff34 (15. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen an alle,
dem schließe ich mich an, war ziemlich anstrengend und kraftraubend im Schnee, 
aber scheeee wars allemal.

Gruß, Achim


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. Februar 2009)

Sodele

nach der Schneetour und meinem Triplespeed-Rad musste ich mal ins Eingemachte gehen. Nicht nur dass der Schaltzug seinen Geist aufgegeben hat, sondern auch der Schnellspanner hinten verbogen ist, eine von 4 Schrauben für die Kettenblätter (gr/mittleres) fehlt und die Dämpferaufhängung lose war. 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich den gesamten Hinterbau auseinandergenommen. Sieht auch mal ganz nett aus.

In diesem Sinne

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (19. Februar 2009)

Hey Felix was machst Du nur?


----------



## ibiza (21. Februar 2009)

Mahlzeit,

war gestern richtig gut, hat mir echt gefallen.

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens wie Ihr im wirklichen Leben ausseht. 

Schönes WE und bis die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (21. Februar 2009)

Sodele,

ich kann ibiza nur beipflichten - es war ein schöner Abend und mir hat vor allem gefallen, dass wir die kontroversen Themen konstruktiv diskutiert haben. Die Idee mit den neuen Guides finde ich top !

Danke vor allem auch an Andy - die Videos waren klasse und haben Lust auf mehr gemacht (ich habe mir heute die Nightride Videos noch ein paarmal angesehen  )

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (21. Februar 2009)

Freut mich, dass es Euch allen gefallen hat. War ganz überrascht, wie spät es gewurden ist... 

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (22. Februar 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> War ganz überrascht, wie spät es gewurden ist...


... Jaja I ben au a bissle verorgelt heimkomma, m'r werdet ja au älle net jenger 

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: hier noch ein paar Infos zur 2m Regelung: http://mitglied.lycos.de/TILMAN_KLUGE/RFV/2M/2M.html


----------



## cubescott (22. Februar 2009)

Äääähhh, ich bin drin (Zitat B.B.)

JO; HASCH KOI bETT (4.53 h)???

See you

Rainer


----------



## avant (22. Februar 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> JO; HASCH KOI bETT (4.53 h)???


jaja - wenig Schlaf,  ein altes Leiden  Mir genügen nunmal 5-6h. 
Was meinste, wann ich die Zeit aufbringe, an meinen Funzeln zu basteln 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (22. Februar 2009)

Moin...

da hab ich am Freitag wohl zu vollmundig angekündigt das ich heut am Start wär...  Ich hab immer noch den Drehwurm und  hab gut zu tun den  Restalkohol aus zu kuriern...

Gruß Simon


----------



## Offroadie (22. Februar 2009)

Hi,
da habt ihr wohl noch ausgiebig getagt am Freitag? 

War heute morgen überhaupt jemand biken bei dem Sch.... wetter?

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Laggiman (22. Februar 2009)

Ola

Also mir hat`s am Freitag auch außerordentlich gut gefallen,könnten wir ruhig öfters mal machen.  

War heut auch nicht mit am Start.Abgesehen von dem Sauwetter bin ich heut morgen erst um 3.30 Uhr Heimgekommen,da brauchte ich dann doch noch etwas schlaf.  

Bin so wie`s aussieht dann am Samstag wieder mit dabei.


Cu Toni


----------



## alias2 (22. Februar 2009)

Hi
ich und Tomas (daimler 2001) waren heute Morgen unterwegs .

Gruß Horst


----------



## avant (22. Februar 2009)

... bei mir waren es heute auch wieder starke 3,5h (diesmal Richtung Mühlacker), aber der Matsch und Regen haben mir die letzten Reserven aus den Beinen gezogen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miller_0275 (23. Februar 2009)

Hi,wird am samstag wieder gefahren?
Grüssle @all


----------



## Big-Gravity (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Leute,
ich war am Freitag das erste Mal bei den BOAs, ich kam mit Laggiman zum Treffen. Ihr macht echt nen richtig netten Eindruck!
Freu mich schon drauf bei euch mitstrampeln zu dürfen.

So long
Bernd


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. Februar 2009)

Servus,

@ miller_0275 jo am Samstag steht wieder die normale Tour an siehe auch Last Minute Biking ( Es sei denn es pisst was runter kann...)

Wer hat Lust morgen um 9:45 ab Besge ne mittlere Runde ( 3-4h ) zu drehen ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## cubescott (23. Februar 2009)

Hi Simon,

Lust hätt i scho, aber i glaub do hätt mei Chef was dagega.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Big-Gravity (24. Februar 2009)

Habs grad erst gelesen, hab heut frei und Lust hätt ich auch auf ne Tour gehabt.

So long
Bernd


----------



## MTBFan82 (24. Februar 2009)

moin, wie würds für dich zeittechnisch noch reichen ?


----------



## Big-Gravity (24. Februar 2009)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> moin, wie würds für dich zeittechnisch noch reichen ?



Muß noch ein paar Dinge erledigen aber auf 12Uhr könnt ich dann.


----------



## MTBFan82 (24. Februar 2009)

das wird mir wiederum zu spät, da ich nachmittags nen termin hab...


----------



## miller_0275 (24. Februar 2009)

na dann bin ich am samstag au mal wieder am start,es sei denn es regnet...
grüssle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (24. Februar 2009)

Hi,

am Samstag regnet's net! Da scheint die Sonne und es hat mehr als 10°C PLUS!!!

Juhu ;-)


----------



## MTBFan82 (24. Februar 2009)

Das wär echt mal geil 10 grad und trockenes Wetter
Die Bedingungen heut waren echt mal richtig hart, Regen und Graupel von oben und auf dem Stromberg ordentlich Eis, bzw. auf dem Baiselsberg oben locker 10 cm richtig nasser Schnee der kaum zu fahrn war. Der Rest Schlamm pur


----------



## Offroadie (24. Februar 2009)

Au weia, mir kam heute auf der Heimfahrt auch schon Graupel entgegen, woraufhin sich mein innerer Schweinehund daheim auch gleich vor die Tür gelegt und mich nimmer auf's Bike gelassen hat :-(

Aber Samstag soll's wohl vorübergehend echt besser werden, wobei mit trockenem Untergrund wahrscheinlich bis dahin nicht zu rechnen ist...


----------



## avant (24. Februar 2009)

Na die Wettermeldung sind mal top Nachrichten - dann werde ich mich schon darauf einrichten und den Höhenmeterzähler vorglühen 
Ein paar kleine Probs am Bike sind jetzt auch endlich behoben (Fräsen der Bremssattels, Schaltauge gerichtet, etc. ), somit werde ich wenigstens nicht mehr von meiner schleifenden Bremse ausgebremst 


Offroadie schrieb:


> ... innerer Schweinehund daheim auch gleich vor die Tür gelegt und mich nimmer auf's Bike gelassen hat :-( ...


Komisch mich jagt mein Hund eher *aufs* Bike (wie der Herr ...  )


Offroadie schrieb:


> Aber Samstag soll's wohl vorübergehend echt besser werden, wobei mit trockenem Untergrund wahrscheinlich bis dahin nicht zu rechnen ist...


Das befürchte ich auch - hoffentlich stellt sich dann wenigstens ein entsprechender Trainingseffekt ein ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Februar 2009)

Hey MTBFan82, 
ich hab Miller gefragt ob es am Samstag ne ausfahrt gibt, denn es stehen für 27. nur 2 Termine drin und der Besigheimer ist nicht drin!
Wenn`s Wetter mitmacht würde ich mich da gerne mal anschliesen!
13.00 Uhr an der Kelter ist doch richtig oder.


----------



## Beton-Paul (25. Februar 2009)

Mist natürlich 28.ten sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (25. Februar 2009)

Hallöchen an alle,
ich glaube da ist im Last minute bikinng ein Fehler drinn.
Zum ersten, wie Beton Paul richtig gesehen hat, ist der 28.02.2009 gar nicht drinn und nächste Woche ist der 07.03.2009 als termin drinne, wird da nicht am Sonntag gefahren?
Ich wäre am Samstag auch mit am Start.


----------



## Offroadie (25. Februar 2009)

Hi an alle,
kein Problem, der Termin steht drin   28.02.09 - 13:00 h - Abfahrt Besigheim, Enzplatz (beim RSV Radsportheim)
Ihr könnt Euch also zahlreich eintragen 

CU
Martina


----------



## Big-Gravity (25. Februar 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> kein Problem, der Termin steht drin   28.02.09 - 13:00 h - Abfahrt Besigheim, Enzplatz (beim RSV Radsportheim)
> Ihr könnt Euch also zahlreich eintragen
> 
> ...




Hi Martina,
ich dachte man kann einfach am Samstag am Vereinsheim erscheinen und mitfahren?! 
Aber absolut kein Problem, wo kann ich mich eintragen?

Danke schon mal!
So long
Bernd


----------



## Offroadie (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Bernd,
klar kann man auch ohne sich einzutragen kommen.
Wenn Du nach oben scrollst zu "Last minute biking" da stehen unsere Termine, wann wir fahren immer drin und wer will kann (muss aber nicht) sich da eintragen.


----------



## Big-Gravity (25. Februar 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hi Bernd,
> klar kann man auch ohne sich einzutragen kommen.
> Wenn Du nach oben scrollst zu "Last minute biking" da stehen unsere Termine, wann wir fahren immer drin und wer will kann (muss aber nicht) sich da eintragen.




Super, danke!

"Ich bin drin" wie unser Bobbele saga dät 

Bis Samstag
Bernd


----------



## Laggiman (25. Februar 2009)

Hi Bernd

Super das du am Samstag auch mit dabei bist. 
Werde auch da sein.

Bis Denne
Cu Toni


----------



## Staff34 (26. Februar 2009)

Ich freu mich auch schon auf die Ausfahrt am Samstag, das Wetter soll ja wirklich supi sein, 13°C und Sonnenschein. Ich war heut schon ne kleine Runde drehen.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Nico M. (26. Februar 2009)

Genießt die Ausfahrt am Samstag bei dem kommenden schönen Wetter.

LG, vom müden Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (26. Februar 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=156787&stc=1&d=1235680903

So das wäre mein Licht, nach Vorgabe des Forum, Blende 4, ISO 200, 2s Belichtungszeit und 17 mm/35 mm KB. Abstände 5/10/30 m

Es ist eine Romisen RC-T5 4-Cree 3-Mode LED Flashlight angehängt an zwei parallel geschalteten 7,4V 8 Ah Akkus. Nach 8 Stunden Dauerbrennleistung habe ich aufgehört zu testen. Lampe war etwas tief eingestellt, leuchtet daher auch noch weiter; was aber nicht notwendig ist.

Kann mann durchaus so stehen lassen.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Big-Gravity (26. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
hab mir heut auf ner Spaziertour nen Platten geholt und "natürlich" KEIN Ersatzschlauch dabei gehabt (klar ich war ja auch wirklich nur auf Spazierfahrt, was soll da schon passieren)  (aber egal, der Mantel ist ohnehin auch aufgeschlitz)
Was aber das Problem ist, als ich bei meinem Händler nen neuen Schlauch und Mantel montieren wollt, mussten wir feststellen, dass mein
*
Vorderreifen 57-559 26 x 2.25 ==> 57 mm breit ist

und der neue Hinterreifen, ebenfalls 57-559 26 x 2.25 ** ==> **51,5 mm breit ist
*
beides sind Nobby Nic Evolution Line Black Skin 

Den Unterschied sieht man optisch schon ganz deutlich!!! Wir haben bei Schwalbe angerufen aber die können sich das (wie nicht anderst erwartet) üüüberhaupt nicht vooorstellen 
Gemessen haben wir, wie von Schwalbe gefordert, an den äußeren Kanten der Stollen und nach Angaben von Schwalbe müsste der Reifen 55 mm breit sein 

Wenn jemand von euch auch einen Nobby Nic 57-559 26 x 2.25 fährt, könnte derjenige bitte mal seine Reifenbreite messen? 

Vorab schon mal vielen Dank!

So long
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (27. Februar 2009)

Servus Bernd,
ich hab mal nachgemessen, an meinem und an meinem Bruder seinem Rad.
Auf 55 mm komm ich aber auch nicht, bei uns ist das Maß 53,5 mm.
Hab an Vorder und Hinterrad gemessen.
Gruß, Achim


----------



## Big-Gravity (27. Februar 2009)

Staff34 schrieb:


> Servus Bernd,
> ich hab mal nachgemessen, an meinem und an meinem Bruder seinem Rad.
> Auf 55 mm komm ich aber auch nicht, bei uns ist das Maß 53,5 mm.
> Hab an Vorder und Hinterrad gemessen.
> Gruß, Achim



Moin Achim,
vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort!
Ich hab jetzt Schwalbe direkt angeschrieben, mal sehen wie die reagieren. Denn laut Schwalbe-Website müsste die Mindestbreite bei einem 2.25 Reifen 54 mm sein!!!

Jetzt hoff ich noch, dass bis heut Abend die Lagerschalen von Simplon kommen, denn die von meinem Tretlager sind auch hinüber  sonst wird das nix mit Samstag bei mir, denn ich denke die Tour kann ich mit nem guten Trekking Bike nicht fahren... Oder vieleicht doch?

So long
Bernd


----------



## Big-Gravity (27. Februar 2009)

Hallo Leute,
ich glaub ich bin mit den WE-Terminen überfordert! 

Jetzt am WE Samstag 28.02. 13Uhr ist ne Tour - Richtig?
Warum ist dann wieder am Samstag 07.03. 13Uhr die nächste und nicht Sonntag 08.03. (das ist eine gerade Woche)?
Ich bin jetzt davon ausgegangen, dass am 06.03. der Night Ride und am 08.03. die WE-Tour stattfindet...
Oder ist die Tour am 07.03. eine zusätzliche Tour und am 08.03. gibt es noch mal eine?

Danke schon mal.
So long
Bernd


----------



## MTBFan82 (27. Februar 2009)

Hi, 
ja jetzt am samstag 13 uhr und dann nächste woche nightride freitag abends+ sonntag 9:30. Dieses durcheinander ist entstanden denke ich, weil der Februar nur 28 tage statt 30 hat... und weil MTB-news.de die 28 tage nicht berücksichtigt hat in ihrem system, desweiteren kann wohl nur der nen termin austragen der ihn eingetragen hat und kai ist momentan ned da.

Bis morgen! 
Simon


----------



## Offroadie (27. Februar 2009)

Hi alle,

die nächsten Termine
Sa. 28.02.09 - 13:00 h
Fr.  06.03.09 - 18:30 h (BOA Nightride)
So. 08.03.09 - 09:30 h

stehen auch unter "last minute biking"

Versehentlich steht der Nightride auch unter dem 03.03.09 drin und auch der 07.03.09 stimmt nicht!

Gruß
Martina


----------



## avant (28. Februar 2009)

Jipppiiiee - endlich wieder WE und endlich wieder ein vernünftiges Wetterle 

Das Bike wurde auf Vordermann gebracht und blickt mich schon ganz vorwurfsvoll an, denn es wurde diese Woche sträflich vernachlässigt.

@Felix - schön hell das Teilchen. Ich werde zum Vergleich dann auch mal einen aktuellen Beamshot reinstellen.

Bis gleich !

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (28. Februar 2009)

Sehr geile Tour heute, mit nem richtigen Adrenalindownhill

Durch das unterschiedliche Leistungsniveau sollten wir dann aber beim nächsten mal, je nach dem wieviele Guides und Teilnehmer da sind 2 Gruppen bilden. Die Tour könnte ja dieselbe sein aber eben die relativ hohe Geschwindigkeit ist nicht jedermanns Sache. Ich denke denke da ist der Nico schon ganz richtig gelegen und dann sollten wir das auch irgendwie umsetzen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Staff34 (1. März 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich fand die Tour auch echt supi, besonders die Abfahrten, aber wie Simon schon sagt, 2 Gruppen wäre schon angebracht. Heute werd ich mich erst mal wieder der Bikepflege widmen.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## avant (1. März 2009)

Sodele,

prima, wenn euch die Streckenführung gefallen hat - so muß das 

Das Tempo war wirklich recht hoch, als ich von Besigheim in Richtung Heimat gefahren bin hatte ich auch ordentlich steife Beine. Das muß die viele Sonne gewesen sein 

Generell sehe ich das auch so, daß wir zwei Gruppen bilden sollten - wobei ich die Schwerpunkte eher wie folgt setzen würde:
- Gruppe 1 / Grundlagenausdauer/Touren
- Gruppe 2 / Entwicklungseinheiten

Dadurch kann sich jeder der Gruppe anschließen, die für ihn das aktuelle Optimum darstellt. Man muß ja auch berücksichtigen, daß man 80% Grundlagenausdauer fahren sollte ...

Wie auch immer - ich freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt und schöne Gespräche.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (1. März 2009)

Hui war das heute ein tolles Wetterchen!
Das wollte ausgiebig ausgenutzt werden von daher gabs heute eine schöne laaaaange Tour. 
Mit den zwei Gruppen stimme ich Jo voll und ganz zu. Nico hatte zwar angekündigt, dass wir die zweite Gruppe erst mit Beginn der Sommersaison (Anfang April) starten, aber ich denke, wenn Bedarf ist und genügend Leute mitfahren, sollten wir das gleich umsetzen. 

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Nico M. (1. März 2009)

Das mit zwei Gruppen werden und müssen wir schnellstmöglich in Angriff nehmen. Nur haben wir die nächsten 3 Wochen das Problem, dass ich (aus den bekannten Gründen) einfach nicht fahren kann.

Bei den nächsten Ausfahrten kann Felix gern auch erfahrene Mitbiker wie Martina, Rainer, Daniel, usw. kommisarisch als Guide benennen.
Andererseits könnt Ihr in den nächsten Wochen auch aufeinander Rücksicht nehmen, was natürlich nicht immer leicht ist.

Ende März bin ich wieder mit am Start und werde als "Wiedereinsteiger" die coolere und nicht die Speedy Gruppe leiten.

Also dann viel Spaß beim biken und denkt daran "alles geht nur der Frosch der hüpft"

LG, Nico


----------



## Laggiman (2. März 2009)

Hi

Habe mein Bremsproblem am Hinterrad gelöst ( bzw.lösen lassen).  
Leitung entlüftet,neue Beläge rein (waren fast bis zur Trägerplatte runtergebremst  ).Jetzt stimmt mein Druckpunkt wieder.
Danach hab ich dann bemerkt das ich noch nen schleichenden Platten hinten hab,also den Schlauch auch noch gewechselt.
So nun hoffe ich das ich wieder ne weile meine ruhe hab.

@ Jo,Du hattes mich doch nach dem Gewicht von meinen Geax Reifen gefragt? Ich hab mal nachgeschaut,also in 2,3 so wie ich sie drauf hab wiegt einer 620gr.gibts aber auch in 2,1 breite da wiegt einer 570gr.

Cu Toni


----------



## avant (3. März 2009)

@Nico - gut zu hören, dass die Guides sich dem annehmen. Die Gruppen während den Touren zu trennen müsste geübt werden und scheitert IMO an dem "perfekten Zeitpunkt". Daher bitte die "Spielregeln" und Gruppen von Beginn an klar definieren.
Ich denke, dass sich das Prob vor allem zum Saisonstart bemerkbar macht, da die Unterschiede an "gefahrenen Geländekilometer" erfahrungsgemäss sehr unterschiedlich ist - während der Saison sollte sich das dann etwas egalisieren 

@Toni - Merci, das Gewicht ist bei dem Gripp wirklich interessant - werde die Geax mal im Auge behalten. 

@all - die Planung der Sommertouralternativen im Schwarzwald ist erstmal abgeschlossen. Das Team der Guides macht noch eine Vorauswahl der Alternativen, aber ihr könnt euch schon mal den 11/12 bzw 18/19 Juli freihalten.
Die letztendliche Agenda wird dann hoffentlich bis zum Wochenende gepostet, damit wir schon mal die Zimmer reservieren können - im Juli werden leider die Zimmer langsam knapp ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (3. März 2009)

Hi Leute,
mir fällt gerade ein, dass wir am Samstag kurz über das Lemberg Race gesprochen hatten.
Der Link zur Ausschreibung ist unter  http://www.3komma8.de/  zu finden.

Gruß
Martina


----------



## Kailinger (3. März 2009)

Hola Muchachos, 

sodele, muss mich auch kurz melden...
Hier ists verdammt heiss und strahlender Sonnenschein 
Trails gibts nur wenige, die sind allerdings dann den Wanderen vorbehalten. Reine Verschwendung also. Biken tun hier nur wohl wenige... Hab auch nicht vor hier nur einen halben Haxen ueber ein Rad zu schwingen. Aufgrund der Temperaturen und den vielen unbefestigten Strassen waer ich hier wohl eher ein Gelaendwagenfahrer als MTB'ler. Ist auch weniger anstrengend, bringt aber auch viel Spass! 

Die Termine im Last Minute Biking hab ich korrigiert! Bin am 14. wieder im Lande!

Gruss aus Costa Rica, 
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. März 2009)

Hallo Kai und Martina, bitte klärt wer nun die Last Minute Bikeing reinstellt,
oder ist das schon für 2 Gruppen??


----------



## Staff34 (4. März 2009)

Hallöchen an alle,
@Martina, danke wir habens gefunden, geht aber noch nicht, sich anzumelden.
Habe dem RSV Poppenweiler, die organisieren das mit, ne email geschrieben, wenn es soweit ist, meldet sie sich bei mir.
Wir wollen uns mal am Freitag ein bissel umschauen, was der Renn.- bzw. Marathonkalender dieses Jahr hergibt.
wenn wir fündig geworden sind, stelle ich sie ins Forum.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Offroadie (4. März 2009)

Hi,

@Rolf:  Kai stellt die Termine ein.  Da die letzten beiden allerdings noch im alten  Rhytmus und damit nicht richtig waren, und Kai sich überdies im Urlaub befindet, hab ich die Termine richtig reingestellt. Nachdem Kai seine Termine nun korrigiert hat, nehme ich meine wieder raus. 

CU
Martina


----------



## Laggiman (5. März 2009)

Hi

Werde morgen leider nicht mitfahren können  (Family).

Wunsche euch aber viel Spaß und viele Geile Trails.
Bin Sonntag wieder mit am Start 

Bis denne
Cu Toni


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. März 2009)

Hallo Leutle

bei mir wird es heute nichts, Ohrenschmerzen und Magen der rebelliert.

Bis bald

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (6. März 2009)

Sodele,

jetzt wieder zurück - ausser Bernd war leider niemand am Enzplatz 

Da ich ausnahmsweise mal mit dem Auto vor Ort war habe ich dann kehrt gemacht, denn das "einsauen" macht dann doch mehr Spass, wenn ich das Bike anschliessend nicht mehr verladen muss 

Edit: Hier noch die Links zu den anderen Marathons, an denen ich teilnehmen werden:
http://www.mtb-festival.de/ausschreibung/ (Strecke B)
http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_html.html
Sollte jemand Interesse haben ...



Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2009)

Tach BOA´s, überleg mir gerade ob ich morgen bei euch mitfahren soll/darf.
Hatt jemand einen Google Link zum genauen Treffpunkt/Adresse?

Grüße Harry


----------



## Offroadie (7. März 2009)

Hallo Harry,
wir treffen uns in Besigheim am Enzplatz - vor dem RSV Radsportheim.

CU2morrow
Martina


----------



## Messerharry (7. März 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> wir treffen uns in Besigheim am Enzplatz - vor dem RSV Radsportheim.



soviel weiß ich ja schon, meinte aber ne richtige Adresse, die ich in mein Navi eingeben kann.
Weis ja nicht wie übersichtlich Besigheim ist

Zum lang rumsuchen ist der Termin schon recht früh


----------



## Roby72 (7. März 2009)

Servusle @ alle,
@Messerharry, die Strasse heißt Enzweg.

Nicht wundern über den Absender, probier grad dem Robert sein Account aus.

Grüßle Achim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (8. März 2009)

Das findest Du schon:

Die richtige Adresse ist Enzweg 4 in 74354 Besigheim.

LG, Nico.


----------



## miller_0275 (8. März 2009)

Er hat es gefunden,grüssle @all


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. März 2009)

Nabend,

@ Jo und @ all vielleicht hab ich heut etwas überreagiert. Ich bin wohl eher der einzige der sich da nicht unbedingt anpassen will, einfach aus dem Grund heraus weil sich für mich eben Spass anders definiert. Vom Training her ist das was du bietest sicher echt gut, und n paar haben ja auch daran Spass also passts ja. Ich hab eben einfach keine Lust irgendwas großartig trainieren zu müssen um dann evtl. mal mit den " schnellsten " mithalten zu können. 
So wie wir es dann heut aber aufgetrennt haben, fand ichs dann aber trotzdem gut und  so hat dann auch jeder Spass an der Sache

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (8. März 2009)

Servus Simon,


MTBFan82 schrieb:


> @ Jo und @ all vielleicht hab ich heut etwas überreagiert. Ich bin wohl eher der einzige der sich da nicht unbedingt anpassen will, einfach aus dem Grund heraus weil sich für mich eben Spass anders definiert.


Kein Problem - jeder soll ja auch fahren, wie es ihm Spass macht. Die heutige Teilung in zwei Gruppen war ja auch erst einmal ein Versuch, denn wir wollen auch erst ein paarmal testen wie und ob es klappt. Wir wissen alle nicht, ob wir das in dieser Form fortführen. Die "Trainingseinheiten" klangen vermutlich auch etwas hölzern und sehr theoretisch. Am Ende sind wir erst einmal flach "eingerollt" und haben das Tempo dann gesteigert um zu sehen, wo das Mittel der Gruppe liegt. Ob wir das "Training" dann so durchführen wie angekundigt, das muss sich erst noch weisen.
Prima fand ich, dass Steffen mit dabei war - er hat mir auch mal meine Grenzen aufgezeigt 
Insgesamt sind wir einige Trails gefahren, wurden jedoch auf den von Harvestern zerfurchten Abschnitten böse ausgebremst. Der Rennweg war eine einzige schlammige Kraterlandschaft 
Am Ende kamen wir auf ca 970hm bei 65km Tourenlänge. 


> Vom Training her ist das was du bietest sicher echt gut, und n paar haben ja auch daran Spass also passts ja. Ich hab eben einfach keine Lust irgendwas großartig trainieren zu müssen um dann evtl. mal mit den " schnellsten " mithalten zu können.


Jeder wie er kann und Lust hat - müssen muss niemand und ich fand es klasse, dass die meisten in der "Grundlagenausdauer-Gruppe" gefahren sind. Es ist ja auch anzunehmen, dass wir gelegentlich wieder in einer Gruppe fahren. 
Am Ende geht es ja nicht um schneller oder langsamer, sondern darum, dass jeder in seiner Trainingseinheit Spass hat. 
Die Gruppe Grundlagenausdauer bedeutet nicht langsam oder fad und die Gruppe Entwicklungseinheiten bedeutet nicht verbiestert schnell.


> So wie wir es dann heut aber aufgetrennt haben, fand ichs dann aber trotzdem gut und  so hat dann auch jeder Spass an der Sache


Röööchtög - wir bekommen das schon hin.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Staff34 (9. März 2009)

Hi an alle,
also mir hats auch gut gefallen, nur schade das der Bernd
sich so schnell ausgeklinkt hat. 

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Big-Gravity (9. März 2009)

Staff34 schrieb:


> Hi an alle,
> also mir hats auch gut gefallen, nur schade das der Bernd
> sich so schnell ausgeklinkt hat.
> 
> Grüßle, Achim




Hallo zusammen,
@Achim: ich hab mich nicht ausgeklinkt ich wurde ausgeklinkt (von meiner schlechten Kondition)   aber gestern war nicht aller Tage ich komm wieder keine Frage!!! 

Also ich hatte trotzdem maximalen Spaß gestern! Ihr seit ne echt klasse Truppe und ich werde auch sehr gern zu euch stoßen aber ich kann momentan noch nicht mithalten und das bremst euch nur viel zu sehr aus (hat man gestern ja mehr als deutlich gesehen) aber demotivieren lass ich mich nicht, im Gegenteil, dass spornt mich nur noch mehr an!
Ich werde Martinas Rat beherzigen und GA trainieren, dadurch verliere ich Gewicht und meine Grundkondition wird gleichzeitig besser.

Bis die Tage und viel Spaß wünsch ich euch!
Bernd


----------



## Offroadie (9. März 2009)

Hi @all,

@Simon, bin erstmal froh, dass sich Deine Wogen wieder geglättet haben 

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, hat mir das am Sonntag schon ganz schön zu schaffen gemacht.

Es ist ja niemals die Absicht gewesen mit der Aufteilung in zwei Gruppen irgendjemanden den Spaß am biken zu vermiesen. Im Gegenteil, die Intention war und ist die, dass jeder so fahren kann wie er mag und wie es seinen konditionellen Fähigkeiten oder der jeweiligen Tagesform am ehesten entspricht. 
Mit den Begriffen "Grundlagen" und "Entwicklungseinheiten", die aus der Trainingslehre stammen, sollte vor allem eine Aufteilung in "die Guten" und "die Weicheier" oder "Anfänger" und "Fortgeschrittene" vermieden werden (ihr versteht schon was ich meine, gell?), um auch niemanden aus einer Gruppe auszuschließen. 
Aber nachdem diese Missverständnisse ja jetzt ausgeräumt sind, können und sollten wir aus meiner Sicht locker mit unseren beiden Gruppen weiter machen. Das wird sich schon alles finden und einspielen. Am Ende denke ich, dass wir alle von einem breiteren "Angebot" profitieren können. 

Bloß kein Streß!

Martina


----------



## avant (9. März 2009)

@Bernd - Gratulation, den ersten wichtigen Schritt hast Du bereits unternommen: Hintern hoch. 
Wenn Du jetzt noch Deinen inneren Schweinehund im Griff hast/bekommst, dann wird das schon werden, da bin ich mir sicher.

@Offroadie - Gut gebrüllt Löwin - ähm, will meinen: klasse Zusammenfassung, das trifft exakt des Pudels Kern.

Grüssle aus NL,

Jo - diese Woche Rad-los


----------



## ibiza (9. März 2009)

Ich hab kein Problem mit der Kennzeichnung "Anfänger-Weichei". 

Also ich finde die Aufteilung - auch wenn ich sie noch nicht erlebt habe - mehr als gut. Bin immer gerne mitgefahren, aber mein Gewicht-Kraftverhältnis wurde mir immer zum Nachteil und somit zum Klotz am Bein der anderen. Das Warten auf die Schwächeren finde in Sachen Gruppe als vorbildlich, jedoch dient es den leistungshungrigen nicht sonderlich.

Ich freue mich auf die nächste Runde und gönne unseren Tieren von Herzen ihren Auslauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (9. März 2009)

Servus Jo und hallo @all,

Jo, schätze deine Grenzen hab net ich dir aufgezeigt, lag eher an deinen "Sommerreifen" ;-).
War ne echt schöne Tour, meinen besonderen Respeckt gilt dem Robert (hoffe der Name stimmt..), wenn er so strak weiter macht wirds hart am Lemberg Race.

Die Aufteilung in Gruppen halt ich auch für gut vorallem bei Gruppen größer 10. 
Jedoch wäre es doch net, wenn man sich zusammen bis zu einem zuvor festgelegten Punkt einfährt, somit geht das "Gruppengefühl" net verloren.

Schätze das ich mal wieder öfters bei euch vorbei schneien werde.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. März 2009)

Hi, 
wer noch Lust hat sich am Leingarten-Marathon anzumelden  >http://www.mtb-marathon-leingarten.de.vu/ 

Ich habe mich für die Short-Strecke angemeldet. Termin ist der 9.5. 
Ist kein Marathon, sondern wie der Strombike ne geführte Tour.  Wer noch Lust hat sollte sich möglichst bald anmelden, da die Teilnehmerzahl auf 80 begrenzt ist.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Offroadie (10. März 2009)

Hi,

guter Tipp, Simon!

Bin auch beim Short Track dabei...  die andere Strecke ist mir zu schnell...
Das wird sicher lustig.

Wer fährt noch mit?

CU
Martina


----------



## cubescott (10. März 2009)

Hi,

Danke Simon für den Link, hab schon länger nicht mehr danach geschaut.
Bin natürlich auch wieder dabei, Short Track passt (alles andere wäre Utopie!)

L G
Rainer


----------



## FrankB (12. März 2009)

Sodele!
Hab mich eben auch für den Shorttrack angemeldet, den langen pack ich Anfang Mai no net.


----------



## Laggiman (12. März 2009)

Hi

Habe gerade auch für den Short-Track in Leingarten angemeldet.
Da es kein Rennen ist, ist es genau das richtige für mich.   

Bis denne 
Cu Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASpa (13. März 2009)

Bin in Leingarten mit dabei, sofern es noch freie Plätze gibt.
Vielleicht schaff ich es mal wieder an der morgigen Tour teil zunehmen.
Gruß
Armin


----------



## Nico M. (13. März 2009)

So, habe heute gestern und heute ein Teil meiner Prüfungen abgelegt und muss nächste Woche noch mal ran.

Bein NightRide nächsten Freitag bin ich wieder mit am Start und werde eine leichtere Tour führen. Endlich wieder mit dabei 

Sehen uns morgen Abend zur Party. 

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (13. März 2009)

Nico, du machst das schon!  

Freue mich erst einmal auf morgen, 13:00 Uhr, und dann auf den fetten Abend!


----------



## ibiza (14. März 2009)

Schade, jetzt ist kurzfristig etwas dazwischen gekommen, in Sachen strampeln. 

Jetzt heißt es "nur" noch freuen auf heute Abend - dafür doppelt.


----------



## avant (16. März 2009)

@ibiza - Selbst schuld, wir hatten eine tolle Ausfahrt 
Das Wetterle hat mitgespielt dazu auch noch ein paarmal schee d'r Buggel nagfahra und schon war bei uns auch die Stimmung klasse. 

Freue mich wieder auf den nächsten Nightride diesen Freitag !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (16. März 2009)

Servus,
hat jemand lust morgen so um 10 rum ab Besigheim mit zu fahrn ?
Ich würde so 3-4h fahrn.

Gruß Simon


----------



## ibiza (16. März 2009)

avant schrieb:


> @ibiza - Selbst schuld, wir hatten eine tolle Ausfahrt
> Das Wetterle hat mitgespielt dazu auch noch ein paarmal schee d'r Buggel nagfahra und schon war bei uns auch die Stimmung klasse.
> 
> Freue mich wieder auf den nächsten Nightride diesen Freitag !
> ...



Ja ja Jo, habs scho verstanda, gebb mr s'no.


----------



## Nico M. (16. März 2009)

Danke nochmal an alle Beteiligten für die coolen Geschenke an meiner Party.
Wie Ihr sehen könnt, habe ich somit auch ein neues Profilbild.

Danke, Danke, Danke


----------



## IDWORXER (17. März 2009)

Hi Simon,

ich lese das jetzt erst. Aber ich würde mitfahren, wenn's noch aktuell ist.

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## MTBFan82 (17. März 2009)

Hi,
mist und ich les deine Antwort auch wiederum erst jetzt, toni hat gestern bei mir angerufen und dann haben wir es auf 9 vorverlegt. Beim nächsten mal am besten wie der Toni bei mir anrufen, dann klappts auch. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (17. März 2009)

Jau anrufen ist eine gute Idee. Wollte ich auch. Nur habe ich mir die letzte BOA-Kontaktliste noch nicht abgespeichert und das GMX habe ich nicht zum Laufen gebracht.
Tja sollte wohl nicht sein

So bin ich eben mit dem Rennrad (ja Kai - RENNRAD!!!) 3 Std. dahin gerollt. Auch schön.

Ist evtl. am Donnerstag, morgens, jemand ein bissle unterwegs? Könnte ab 8.30h bis 12.30h mitfahren. 

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## MTBFan82 (17. März 2009)

Ich bin dabei, ab Besge so ab 8:30 ist zwar bissle bald aber ließe sich einrichten Vielleicht knack mer dann mal Platz 195 mit den Punkten


----------



## Laggiman (17. März 2009)

Hi

Also nach der Geilen Tour heut wär ich am Donnerstag auch dabei 

Cu Toni-der Baiselsberg bezwinger


----------



## miller_0275 (17. März 2009)

nabend,
wenns mir zeitlich langt bin i au dabei,
gruss camillo


----------



## IDWORXER (18. März 2009)

Hi Camillo,

dann schwing Dich zeitig aus den Federn. Dann klappt das. ;-)

Wäre klasse, wenn wir eine "kleine Truppe" zusammen bekommen würden.

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Offroadie (18. März 2009)

Hi,
da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden..... Ich würd' auch gern mit, werde mich statt dessen aber wieder mal im Stau Richtung Büro bewegen... grrr...
Die Welt ist soooo ungerecht.

Viel Spaß für Euch!

Martina (die nächtens-am-Neckar-entlang-Bikerin)


----------



## ibiza (18. März 2009)

Kinders, mei war des heute Abend herrlich zum fahren.


----------



## cubescott (19. März 2009)

dem kann ich nur zustimmen, komme gerade zurück, super Fernsicht, jeder Stern zu sehen.
Wahrscheinlich wirds am Freitag dann wieder ne Suppe
Aber den letzten NR vor der Sommerzeit sollten wir uns nicht vermiesen lassen.

See you All!

Rainer


----------



## Staff34 (19. März 2009)

Servule an alle,
also meine Erlebnisstour gestern war nicht so toll.
Mir ist doch tatsächlich die Kette gerissen. 
Naja was willste machen, Zum Glück wars NUR hinter Freudental.
Werd gleich mal los ein neues Kettenschloss besorgen und das Ding wieder zusammen nieten.
Sonst wäre ich heut auch mit.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (19. März 2009)

Hi Achim

Hast heut ne echt SuperGeile Tour verpasst  
Ich glaub deinem Bruder,Sven und Simon hat`s auch recht gut gefallen.
Da hat auch ein Platten und ein verlorener Sigma Sensor die Tour nicht vermiesen können 
Werde morgen beim NR leider nicht mit dabei sein können 
Vieleicht bin ich Sonntag wieder mit am Start.

Also bis denne
Gruß Toni


----------



## cubescott (19. März 2009)

Hi Toni,

heut morgen 8.10 h zwischen Ingersheim und Husarenhof, ich seh nur noch 'n VOITL im Rückspiegel. Da hast Du mir bei dem Wetter die letzte Motivation zum Arbeiten geraubt.
Aber wenigstens hattet ihr euren Spaß.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## miller_0275 (20. März 2009)

Servus,
Ja den hatten wir he he,war aber au ne echt richtig schöne Tour,vor allem die High Speed Abfahrt auf dem Trail war geil

Gruss camillo


----------



## avant (20. März 2009)

Hey - hier geht's ja richtig ab. Da werden ja ordentlich Kilometer gefressen  Das Wetter lädt ja geradezu zum Biken ein. Leider zur falschen Tageszeit 

Ich hab's in den Abendstunden etwas krachen lassen und war die Woche nur 3h auf dem Bike. Leider hat auch das Wetterle bei mir nicht so mitgespielt, aber dafür konnte ich mal wieder neue Reifen testen.

Freue mich auf heute Abend.

@Nico - Du bist mit Deiner Präsi-Funzel dann hoffentlich ganz vorne mit dabei ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (20. März 2009)

Ja ich werde heute Abend mit meiner "Super Laser Funzel" den Weg vor mir ausleuchten. Werde mit Martina (und wer noch Lust hat) eine coole Ausdauertour führen.

Bis heut Abend, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (20. März 2009)

Habt Ihr nichts zu tun? Wie wär's mit ARBEITEN!? 

Viel Spaß heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (20. März 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Habt Ihr nichts zu tun? Wie wär's mit ARBEITEN!?


.. die Einen machen Zigarettenpäusle und Andere beschäftigen sich sinnvoll 

@Nico - Ausdauertour hört sich prima an. An wieviele Stunden habt ihr so gedacht ? Ich bin ja noch zus. 30 km unterwegs 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (20. März 2009)

Servus Jo,
ich muss ja erstmal wieder reinkommen und dann wird es heute Abend auch nicht so warm sein. Vermutlich so 2 bis 2,5 h.

Dies reicht meiner Meinung nach auch für einen NightRide, da man ja auch konzentriert sein sollte ...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Offroadie (20. März 2009)

Hi zusammen,

juhu, was ein super toller Nightride heute .... Endorphin pur!

@Nico: die coole Ausdauertour findet dann halt ein andermal statt, oder?

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, morgen nachmittag eine lockere Runde zu fahren?

CU
Martina


----------



## avant (20. März 2009)

Sodele,

jetzt wieder frisch gebügelt auf der Couch...


Offroadie schrieb:


> juhu, was ein super toller Nightride heute .... Endorphin pur!


Stimmt, die Bietigheimer Tour ist richtig genial.


> @Nico: die coole Ausdauertour findet dann halt ein andermal statt, oder?


Cool passt schon - man ist die Temperatur auf dem Heimweg noch gesunken - Brrrrr.


> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, morgen nachmittag eine lockere Runde zu fahren?


... also ich bin morgen auch auf dem Bike - wie wäre es mit einer schönen Fahrt über interessante Trails nach Mühlacker oder ggf. Maulbronn ?
Ich würde so ab 12:30 oder 13:00 starten.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Staff34 (21. März 2009)

Hallöchen,
ich würd auch gerne mitfahren, aber hab grad kein Rad, 
nachdem mir am Donnerstag die Kette gerissen ist, hab ich mir gedacht,
ich zerlege mein Rad mal kpl. reinig und schmier wieder alles, das es wieder fit ist,
doch als ich die Gabel ausgebaut hab, ist mir das obere Steuerlager in 100 teilen entgegen geflogen. Dann hab ich mal ein altes Lager genommen, das passte nicht mal rein, da die Lagerschale schon ab Werk reingemurkst wurde, war total oval, das hat man auch an den Druckstellen gesehen das, dass Lager noch nie richtig im Sitz saß.
Jetzt hab ich das Rad mal zum bestimmt 20sten mal zum Reklamieren gebracht. Ich denke das ich es vermutlich nicht mal mehr abhole, sondern ein neues verlangen werde...Naja, der schlechte Ruf von Bulls kommt wahrscheinlich nicht von ungefähr.

Grüßle Achim


----------



## Offroadie (21. März 2009)

Moin Moin,

@Achim, so'n Mist aber auch mit dem Rad, oder? Kannst Du dir nicht ein Vorführrad übers WE bei dem Händler ausleihen? Das geht ja mal gar nicht ohne Bike ...  Sonst würde ich Schmerzensgeld verlangen ;-)

@Jo, Maulbronn und schöne Trails klingt super, da wär ich dabei. Ginge es ggf. auch noch bissi später? Muss hier erstmal klar Schiff machen und im Kühlschrank ist auch nur noch Licht :-(     Wo wäre der Treffpunkt?

CU
Martina


----------



## avant (21. März 2009)

Sodele,

habe gerade mit Martina bzgl. der heutigen Ausfahrt telefoniert:

Abfahrt:      13:15 (ich warte üblicherweise 10min auf die späten Biker)
Treffpunkt: Wanderparkplatz Eselsburg zw. Horrheim und Ensingen
                  (dort befindet sich auch ein Häckelplatz)
Typ:            Grundlagenausdauer/gemütliche schöne Genießertour
Dauer:        zw. 2,5-3h

Ansonsten wenn ihr meine Handynummer nicht habt - bitte bei Martina anrufen, wir guiden euch dann weiter.

Freue mich bei dem Wetterle wieder aufs Bike zu steigen 

@Achim - Du solltest Dir ein Bike borgen - die Fahrt führt über wieder über top Trails und hat schöne Panoramen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (21. März 2009)

Hey,
das war echt genial heute. So tolle Trails und Sonne satt!!! 
Danke an Jo + Micha für's mitnehmen.

Die Maulbronner Runde würde sich echt auch mal für einen Sonntags BOA Ausritt anbieten.

CU2morrow
Martina


----------



## FrankB (21. März 2009)

Ihr seid die Eselsburg hoch und dann immer westwärts, gell? Bin ich vor 2 Jahren oft gefahren, wenn mein sch.... Vorderrad wieder tut, will ich auch mal mit. Bis denn!
Frank


----------



## avant (21. März 2009)

@Martina - hat mir auch richtig Spass gemacht - mal wieder eine kleine Lektion in Sachen Fahrtechnik bekommen - so muss das 
Deine Form steigt ja von Mal zu Mal, ich hoffe Dir wurde auf unserer "Grundlagentour" nicht zu langweilig 

@FrankB - korrekt. Und dann ab in Richtung Rennweg. Mach' mal hinne mit Deinem Vorderrad und wir können ein paar schöne Runden im Stromberg drehen.

@all - hier mal die GPS-Daten unseres Nightrides vom Freitag - einfach die kurze Anfahrt aus Horrheim übersehen   :
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=phkfjfgltghtrfin

... und hier die Tour von heute für Martina:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=zbpanmgwhpmvuzwb

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (21. März 2009)

Hallöchen an alle,
hab jetzt das Ersatzbike von meinem Bruder ausgeliehen.
Kann aber morgen leider nicht mit, bin auf ner Taufe.
Aber nächsten Samstag bin ich spätestens wieder mit am Start.

Grüßle und schönes WE,

Achim


----------



## Offroadie (22. März 2009)

Hi,

das ist ja cool mit den GPS Touren....  Da kann man die ganze Strecke mit Steigungen und Abfahrten nochmal super sehen. Klasse!

War wieder 'ne schöne Runde heute, aber jetzt bin ich bissi platt  ;-)

Bis denne
Martina


----------



## Nico M. (22. März 2009)

Ich war gestern wieder auf einem Geburtstag und war heute morgen irgendwie nicht in der Lage aufzustehen 

Freue mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (22. März 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Ich war gestern wieder auf einem Geburtstag und war heute morgen irgendwie nicht in der Lage aufzustehen
> 
> Freue mich schon auf nächsten Samstag.
> 
> LG, Nico.



Weichei, ich war am Start!


----------



## bikeritzel (22. März 2009)

@All
Bin heut im Wäldle zwischen Großingersheim und BiBi gefahren bzw. hab unzählige mit Absicht in den Weg gelegte Baumstäme, Äste etc. weggeräumt. Verstärkt bei der Abfahrt vom Husarenhof kommend in Richtung BiBi. parallel zu den Bahngleisen.
Also Augen AUF! 
-Scheiß Wanderer-

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Offroadie (23. März 2009)

Hi,
na super, jetzt steh' ich auch ohne Bike da... war heut' mal nix mit "gschwind" den Dämpfer austauschen ....  statt dessen "hammer ned da... müssmer bestellen... bis Ende der Woche vielleicht ..."  HILFE!!!

Trostspenden bitte hier posten.  Danke!

Cheers
Martina


----------



## miller_0275 (23. März 2009)

@Martina-Wetter wird die Woche eh nich all zu toll,von dem aus wirds nich all zu schlimm sein.

@simon-alles gute noch nachträglich von den Vizzini Bros

Grüssle


----------



## avant (23. März 2009)

@Simon - auch von der Aussenstelle Horrheim alles Gute nachträglich !

@Martina - Dann hoffen wir mal, dass Dich wenigstens der Blick aus dem Fenster etwas trösten kann. Ich bin froh, die letzten Tage intensiv genutzt zu haben - das reicht ein paar Stunden 
Immerhin kannst Du Laufen, die Option hätte ich nicht. Und um die Versorgung mit Endorphinen sicherzustellen muss ich "leider"an Bikes basteln 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Staff34 (23. März 2009)

Servusle, 
sodele hab jetzt mein Rädle auch wieder abgeholt, aber werd es voll zerlegen und alles reinigen und schmieren.
@ Jo - da werd ich auch gut am Basteln sein, aber das gehört doch zum biken dazu, 
wir nehmen das Material doch auch ziemlich her, daher schadet ein bissel Pflege auch nicht.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (23. März 2009)

Servus, 
jo danke, danke

Man sieht sich aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wieder am Sonntag in 2 Wochen, Bis dann !

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nico M. (24. März 2009)

@Kailinger: Von wegen Weichei - meine Nacht war noch lang  

@Martina: Schei_ Materialfehler !?! Drücke Dir die Daumen!


----------



## miller_0275 (25. März 2009)

hi @all

Hier sind mal die links von den Rennen wo mein Bruder,Robert,Martin und meine Wenigkeit  teilnehmen werden:

http://www.mtb-cup.de/index_html.html  45km/850hm

http://www.singen-bike-marathon.de/content.php?folder=244  47km/1050hm

http://www.germanbikemasters.de/rhmarathon/  31km/700hm

http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/  27km/655hm

http://www.rcpfeil.de/  31km/625hm

vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere lust mit zu fahren,

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## Nico M. (25. März 2009)

Na da habt Ihr Euch aber was vorgenommen - Respekt!
Lg, Nico.


----------



## boernie (25. März 2009)

da gebe ich nico recht hätte aber lust am http://www.rcpfeil.de/ mitzufahren 
Wie komme ich von Enzweihingen am samstag zu eurem Treffpunkt
@Avant wo könnten wir uns treffen falls du wieder mit von der Partie bist?


----------



## cubescott (25. März 2009)

miller_0275 schrieb:


> hi @all
> 
> Hier sind mal die links von den Rennen wo mein Bruder,Robert,Martin und meine Wenigkeit  teilnehmen werden:
> 
> ...




Hi Camillo,

wenn ihr das Programm durchzieht, braucht ihr doch zum Abschluß beim "Lautertal" nicht so bescheiden sein.
Ich hab fest eingeplant, mich dort wieder durch 2 Runden zu quälen
Oder sind die o. g. Eckdaten nur pro Runde ohne Wertung gedacht und ihr habt bereits 3 Runden im Visier?
An Himmelfahrt werd ich wohl mal den Mädels bei der NEB-Radtour zur ersten Medaille verhelfen, aber allen die Zeit haben empfehle ich noch den Sulzbacher MTB-Tag

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (25. März 2009)

Servus,
@ Rainer ich werd mich auf jedenfall auch für die 2 Runden beim Lautalmarathon anmelden, sofern ned grad so n bescheidenes Dreckswetter wie heut ist...


----------



## miller_0275 (26. März 2009)

@Nico-volles Programm halt,aber das werd ma schon gebacken bekommen.Ich hoff mal dass ma bei dem ein oder anderen Rennen schon mit dem Boa-Trikot starten können

@Rainer-ne ne Du,eine Runde langt da,so Fit sind wir dann au wieder nicht...

Grüssle @all


----------



## avant (28. März 2009)

boernie schrieb:


> Wie komme ich von Enzweihingen am samstag zu eurem Treffpunkt
> @Avant wo könnten wir uns treffen falls du wieder mit von der Partie bist?


@boernie - Treffpunkt morgen 12:00 Uhr am Marktplatz Horrheim am Brunnen.

Sorry wg. der Verspätung, aber bei mir geht's gerade richtig rund und so eine *kleine* Europatour kann ganz schön schlauchen..

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (28. März 2009)

Hi Zusammen

Bei mir wird`s heut leider nicht`s 
bin noch zu verschnupft.
Hoffe das es Freitag wieder geht.

Gruß Toni


----------



## miller_0275 (28. März 2009)

[email protected] all
Bei mir wirds heut au nix,aber Freitag werd ich wieder am Start sein,

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## boernie (28. März 2009)

muß auch absagen ist mir ein wenig zu feucht ohne gescheite Regenbekleidung
sorry.
Beim nächsten ausflug bin ich dabei


----------



## avant (28. März 2009)

Sodele - wieder zurück und frisch gebügelt 

Wir waren erwartungsgemäß nicht viele, aber daß lediglich Martina, Steffen und meine Wenigkeit an den Start gehen hat mich dann doch überrascht. Sogar unser harter Präsi hat einen auf Weichei gemacht und durch Abwesenheit geglänzt 

Die Tour war aufgrund der Witterung auch eher flacher, um die Motivation hoch zu halten. Geregnet hat es zwar nicht mehr, dafür hat uns der Gegenwind viel Freude bereitet 

Steffen und ich sind dann noch mit dickem Blatt und Gegenwind nach Horrheim gebrettert, so kam zumindest die Muskulatur am Ende auf ihre Kosten.

Wer morgen ggf. mitfahren möchte - ich starte um 10:00 auf dem Parkplatz Eselsberg (zw. Horrheim und Ensingen) zu einer Tour.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (29. März 2009)

Hmm, bei diesem gottverdammten Dreckswetter find ich grad einfach keine Motivation. Hab gestern Morgen sogar für 2 Stunden im Regen unter meinem Auto gesucht und....nix gefunden.  

Alles wird gut!

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (29. März 2009)

@Jo: Ich glaub ich leg mein Präsi-Amt nieder, da ich als verschnupfter Kerle kein Zwang zum biken haben möchte.


----------



## boernie (29. März 2009)

bitte nicht obwohl ich dich nich kenn aber präsi braucht ein Verein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (29. März 2009)

Hi All und besonders alle aus den BOA Pista Riding Clubs,

der Winterpokal ist gleich zu Ende  und evtl. Nachmeldungen machen den Kohl bestimmt nicht mehr fett, da die Abstände ja klar sind. 

Dicke Gratulation an uns' Offroadie-Martina zum Sieg in der BOA-Einzelwertung. Es ist der Hammer wie Du täglich Deine Punkte gesammelt hast, dafür hättest Du nen echten Pokal verdient

Dann natürlich Gratulation an unser Team 2 zum Sieg in der BOA-Teamwertung nach Punkten!!!! (Gibt's ne Revanche?, wobei nach Zeit liegt ja unser Team 1 jetzt schon vorn)

Team 3 hat sich aber auch mehr als wacker geschlagen. Wenn ihr euch nächstes Jahr nen 5. Mann ins Boot holt und Sad Astronaut aus dem All zurückkehrt, werdet ihr ne ganz harte Nuß.

Jetzt kann man sich endlich auf die faule Haut legen, ohne dass es die anderen merken

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (30. März 2009)

@ Martina: Auch von von einen großen Respekt!!!


----------



## avant (30. März 2009)

Gratulation an Martina !

@Nico - kein Grund das Amt des Präsi niederzulegen, denn wir brauchen doch noch jemand, der den leidigen Adminkram erledigt 

@Kai - wer sucht schon sein Bike unter dem Auto - tststs. 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (30. März 2009)

Hi,

wie? was? Winterpokal schon vorbei??  Dachte das geht bis zum 31. März .... 
Hab' ich wohl wieder gepennt. 

Na ja egal, ich geh jetzt trotzdem noch 'ne Runde radeln 


CU soon
Martina


----------



## MTBRider (30. März 2009)

Hallo Leute 

am MTB Abend habe ich den Vorschlag gemacht mit einer MTB Tour Ehrwalder Alm mit start in Garmisch der Termin wäre der 18 u. 19 Juli wer hat Lust 

Gruß Markus


----------



## Staff34 (30. März 2009)

Hi an alle,
Ich hoffe doch man braucht am Freitag nicht unbedingt ein Laserschwert zum mitfahren?!? Wäre auch dabei.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Nico M. (31. März 2009)

Ich denke mal, dass wir diesen Freitag so 2 Stunden zum Einstieg biken.
Sodass ein kleines Teelicht für die Heimfahrt ausreichen wird.
LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (31. März 2009)

Teelicht? ......... find ich gut!


----------



## Staff34 (31. März 2009)

Na dann ists ja gut, für den Heimritt, reicht meine Funzel grad noch.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (31. März 2009)

Servus,
am Wochende wartet ja mal richtig hammergeiles Wetter auf uns  
Fast schon Sommer ,werd am Freitag wenns langt, auch vorbei schauen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nico M. (31. März 2009)

Freut mich, dass Ihr alle so heiß auf die neue Sommersaison seid. 

Ich möchte nachfolgend unseren (ab sofort geltenden) Sommerfahrplan nochmals kurz posten:

- jeden Freitag um 18 Uhr
- Samstags einer ungeraden Woche um 14:00 Uhr
- Sonntags einer geraden Woche um 09:30 Uhr

Wir starten jeweils am RSV Vereinsheim am Enzplatz in Besigheim.

In meiner Signatur befindet sich hierzu auch unser Sommerflyer.

Also dann, viel Spaß beim biken.

Nico


----------



## alias2 (1. April 2009)

Gratulation an Offroadie zum Sieg 
@ Präsi der BOA`s , gibt es nicht für den Sieger eine eintägige Rundfahrt ?

Gruß Horst


----------



## Nico M. (3. April 2009)

Hallo BOAs und die die es werden wollen,

wir sehen uns dann um 18 Uhr zur Bike Tour in zwei Gruppen ("BOA-Extremo" und "BOA-Cool").

LG, Nico.


----------



## Laggiman (3. April 2009)

Hallo Leute

Als ich nach der Tour vorhin mein Bike angeschaut hab, hat mich schier der schlag getroffen.Da hab ich entdeckt,das am Sattelrohr der Rahmen gerissen ist. 
Hab keine ahnung wie sowas passieren kann?Hatte doch keinen Sturz oder sonst was 
Jetzt kann ich morgen gleich als erstes zu meinem Bike-Fuzzy fahrn und ihm das ding vor die Füße schmeißen.
Hat jemand ne ahnung wie das mit der Garantie ist?Wie lange hat man normalerweise Garantie auf den Rahmen?Hab das ding im Januar 2008 gekauft.

Man bin ich am Kotzen :kotz:

Poste dann mal wie`s abgelaufen ist

Gruß Toni


----------



## Offroadie (4. April 2009)

Moin zusammen,

 @Toni:
 so'n Kack.... Wie kann denn sowas passieren?? 
 Aber mit 2 Jahren Hersteller-Garantie sollte ein neuer Rahmen wohl kein Problem sein ...
 Ich drück' Dir die Daumen...

 @all
 Hat jemand Lust u. Zeit heute nachmittag eine Tour zu fahren? Wäre so ab 14:00 Uhr unterwegs...


 Bis denne
 Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (4. April 2009)

Moin, Moin,

@Toni
das es am Frame in der Nähe wo das Sattelrohr befestigt ist Haarrisse oder Risse gibt, dass kommt häufiger vor - Stichwort "flexen". Ist es an Deinem Voitl Hardtail passiert?
Mit Garantie sollte es keine Probleme geben. Nur kann es etwas dauern.


----------



## Laggiman (4. April 2009)

Hi

Also,War heut dort und mein Kollege sagte das ist ganz klar ein Garantiefall und da gibt`s nen neuen Rahmen und so kann ich auf garkeinen fall weiterfahren 
Er muß den Rahmen zwar bestellen,aber er meinte das es aber relativ schnell geht,so eineinhalb bis zwei Wochen.Da bin ich ja mal gespannt.
Ein Ersatzrad konnte er mir heute leider keines geben da grad kein`s da war,bekomme ich aber am Montag 
Man, jetzt ist mir aber ein Stein vom Herzen gefallen.

@Andy: Ja das ist an meinem Voitl passiert.

Dann wird`s bei mir halt erst nächste Woche wieder was.

Bis denne
Gruß Toni

P.S.: Danke für die gedrückten Daumen


----------



## avant (4. April 2009)

@Offroadie - Wäre eine gute Gelegenheit gewesen, zusammen zu fahren. Schade nur, dass ich heute bereits ab 9:00 Uhr unterwegs war. Dafür klappt es morgen Vormittag wieder.

@Laggiman - Du solltest Dich in Luckyman umbenennen  Prima, dass Dein Händler mitgespielt hat.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (4. April 2009)

An den "coolen" Haufen von gestern 

Was hat denn euer KM-Zähler so angezeigt. Mein billiges Solarteil kann ab Dunkelheit nicht mehr und bringt dann echt schicke Zahlen raus.


----------



## Offroadie (4. April 2009)

@Olli    hier die coolen facts:   34,47 km  / 297 hm / 1:45:57 h

cu2morrow


----------



## ibiza (4. April 2009)

Besten Dank Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. April 2009)

Gestern hatten wir (Extemo`s) eine super Tour, wnn nur die letzte 1/2 Stunde nicht gewesen wäre, zuerst hatte ich Platt, mein Reifen natürlich, Felix opferte eine Gaspatrone, damit`s schneller geht, dann hatte Felix Platt, keine Patrone mehr, also pumpen, keine Kilometer weiter, Felix schon wieder Platt, 

@Felix, nochmals entschuldigung, aber ich mußte unbedingt um 14 Uhr zuhause sein,
bin um 13:52 zuhause gewesen, 14:05 schon auf dem Indoorcycle-Rad im Fittnesclub,


----------



## Kailinger (6. April 2009)

Hoi, dann wars ja gut das ich im Bett geblieben bin. Wir ham am Samstag angegrillt und ham nicht aufgehört bevor die Kischt Bier leer war... Mei Birne war dann morgens nicht radfahrbereit 
Gruß Kai


----------



## miller_0275 (6. April 2009)

servus @all,wer hätte morgen lust und zeit ne runde zu biken?

gruss camillo


----------



## miller_0275 (6. April 2009)

Nabend @all,wer hätte Lust und Zeit Morgen ne Runde radeln zu gehen?

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (7. April 2009)

@Surfnestie - unglaublich eure Pannenserie, dann bin ich ja richtig froh, am Ende direkt nach Horrheim abgebogen zu sein 

@battlingszeus - dann war daheim wohl Stimmung angesagt - autsch ...

@Kailinger - das sind ja echte Downhiller-Allüren. Aber wenn der Kopf nicht durch die Türe passt, macht Biken wenig Sinn 

@All - der offizielle Zeitnehmer hat folgende Daten bei unserer Extremo-Tour am So gesammelt: 1000hm 67km 3:40h und 2500kcal
So'n Mist und ich dachte wir hätten endlich mal über 1000hm herunt... ähm heraufgeschrubbt 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. April 2009)

Ja ja die Extremotour 

die war es wirklich für mich, Ich war am Montag immer noch platt. 67 km 1000 hm und 3h40min war knackig. Insgesamt 3 Platten (davon 2 bei mir) habe die Gesamtzeit auch nicht verkürzt.

Aber geil wars schon und wenn dann noch die rosarote Brille der Vergangenheit daraufliegt, ich komme wieder.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (7. April 2009)

@ Kaillinger: Weichei ...

@ Extremos: Da habt Ihr aber mal richtig Gas gegeben - Respekt!

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. April 2009)

Hi, 
jo warn 2 echt coole Touren am Freitag und Sonntag. Wobei ich diesmal kein Pech mit dem Bike hatte, dafür aber mit meinem reparierten Knie und entweder ich habs geschafft, nach nur knapp nem Jahr es wieder zu schrotten oder ich habs einfach nur übertrieben... Jedenfalls bin ich grad ziemlich am abkotzen und auch sicher am Freitag und Samstag nicht dabei. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (8. April 2009)

@Battlingzeus - So wie ich Dich kenne bist Du sicherlich schneller wieder auf Speed wie mir lieb ist  Ein leichte Spannung konnte ich ebenfalls in den Oberschenkel spüren ...

@MTBFan82 - Das hört aber gar nicht gut an - ich drück' Dir alle Daumen und Zehen !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (8. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,

@Camillo: wäre gestern ja gerne mitgefahren, hatte aber mal wieder keine Zeit.

Dafür werde ich morgen 'ne schöne lange Runde fahren...
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen?

CU
Martina


----------



## cubescott (8. April 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> @Camillo: wäre gestern ja gerne mitgefahren, hatte aber mal wieder keine Zeit.
> 
> ...



Hi Martina,

Lust hätt ich für zwei, aber leider keine Zeit. Das mit der schönen langen Runde muss somit warten

@surfnestie: Ui Rolf, hast Du doch magische Kräfte. Von 5 Platten in meiner MTB-Historie warst immerhin 3 X Du dabei, und jetzt klappt's beim Felix auch Ach halt, Dich hat's ja selber auch erwischt.

Vielleicht sollten wir statt an Lampen mal an BOA-tauglichen Schläuchen basteln

L G 
Rainer


----------



## avant (9. April 2009)

... dito - heute fehlt es auch mir an der Zeit 

Allerdings bin ich am WE jeden Tag auf dem Bike - wer also Lust auf eine schöne Tour hat, kann sich gerne melden.

@cubescott - das Problem mit den vielen Platten ist der Fluch des Strombergs 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (9. April 2009)

Hi,
also zum Thema "Platten" kann ich "Doc Blue" wärmstens empfehlen !!!  
Seit das Zeug in meinen Reifen kursiert sind sie gegen Dornen & Co. quasi resistent ;-)

Frohes Schaffen 
wünscht Euch
Martina, die heute Urlaub hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. April 2009)

@Martina- hab mir gerage den DT Swiss Schlauchloskit bestellt, hab auch die Faxen dick mit den Dornen, 2 Platten in einer Woche sind mehr als genug

ansonsten bis Freitag Abend


----------



## Offroadie (10. April 2009)

Hi Leute,
das war mal wieder eine echt tolle Tour heute. 
Super Trails & Sommerfeeling.... Herz, was will du mehr?
Ich freu' mich schon auf morgen!

CU
Martina


----------



## Laggiman (11. April 2009)

Hi

Ja die Tour gestern war echt vom feinsten 

Kann heut leider doch nicht mitfahren,hab noch ein paar "Gschäftle" aufgebrummt bekommen  

Wünsche euch eine schöne Tour heute.
Bis zum nächstenmal

Gruß Toni


----------



## bikeritzel (12. April 2009)

Guten Morgen liebe Leut,

@Jo, da hast Du gestern mal wieder aus der vollen Trailfass geschöpft, war supi

Bei der gestrigen Traumtour kam zum Schluss noch die Idee auf, morgen eine lockere Biergartentour zu starten. Es wird näturlich auch ein paar Trailfahrten geben, denn ohne geht´s einfach net!

Start ist morgen am RSV Heim am Enzplatz in Besigheim, um 14 Uhr.

Wer mit dabei sein möchte, einfach kurz hier im Forum melden, oder einfach um 14 Uhr dasein.

Bis denne...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## miller_0275 (12. April 2009)

Guten Morgen @all

War gestern echt mal wieder ne 1A Tour,nur zum schluss war ich einfach nur platt...

Bin Morgen au um 14 Uhr dabei

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## Offroadie (12. April 2009)

Moin moin,
yup, das war echt Spitze gestern!!! Danke an Jo "the Captain" für die klasse Streckenführung.
Ich war gestern abend nach 86 km und 1025 hm auch gut bedient  
Dafür steht heute eine Runde "extreme couching & chilling" auf dem Programm.
Freu' mich schon auf die lockere Biergarten- & Trailrunde ! 

CU2morrow
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (12. April 2009)

@all - Bei so einem reichhaltigen Angebot an Trails ist es recht schwer, sich zurückzuhalten  Schön, das es gefallen hat - ich habe noch ein paar Strecken in diesem Stil in petto, die würden sich jedoch noch etwas gen Westen bzw. Schwarzwald ziehen ...

Morgen 14:00, das klingt gut - bin dabei.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (13. April 2009)

Schade dass ich nicht dabei war, hörte sich echt super an. Naja die family hat auch Rechte.
Ach ja, was ich bei der Demontage festgestellt habe, ist dass die Schrauben vom Schaltauge schon leicht lose war. Deshalb verabschiedete sich die Achse samt Schnellspanner.

@ jo, denkst du mir noch an die Tabelle? Der Beamer in Raumschiff enterprise wächst langsam. Ich brauch mal die Maße für den KSQ. Der Reflektor wäre dann etwa 35mm. Also in das Gehäuse der Lupine

@ Nico; nenn mir mal ein paar Termine für den Helm.


Ride on
Felix

der sich schon ein neues Schaltauge besorgt hat für 16,90


----------



## Nico M. (13. April 2009)

Bin gerade gelandet und möchte heute auch noch biken. Und siehe da, Ihr habt es auch vor. Also dann bis 14 Uhr!

@Felix: Entweder am Do Abend oder bestenfalls am Fr. vor der Tour?
           Schreib einfach ein kurzes Mail.

LG, Nico


----------



## Kailinger (13. April 2009)

Würd am Mittwoch radeln gehn:

*-- Mittwoch um 10.00 Uhr am Radsportheim --*

Ich fahr auf jeden Fall. Wer will mit?

Geplant sind so 3-4 Stunden, 40-50km.

Gruß Kai


----------



## FrankB (14. April 2009)

Wenns wen von der Biergartentruppe interressiert: auf der Eselsburg war ich schon wieder am Reifenflicken


----------



## Nico M. (14. April 2009)

Das war ja mal gestern eine nette Tour. Die Anstrengungen wurden durch einen Biergartenbesuch mit anschließender Gesangeinlage "Ja wir sind mit dem Radel da..." wieder ausgeglichen.  Dies müssen und werden wir wiederholen - Oder???

@ Kai: Lass mich raten, Du hast Kurzarbeit? Viel Spaß beim biken!

@ Frank: Irgendwie hast Du dieses Jahr mit Deinen Schläuchen pech!

Also genießt das Wetter und bist Freitag.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (14. April 2009)

War des amol a schees Töurle geschtern  Merci an Nico und Andy !
Mal eine gemütliche Biergartenrunde mit Bikeposing, das hat schon was 

@Battlingzeus: Die Tabelle für die Landescheinwerfer des Raumschiffs Enterprise "gommt gleisch" ...

@Kailinger: am Mi wird bei mir wohl leider nicht funktionieren 

@FrankB: mein Beileid. Platten - des Bikers Frust. Aber hier im Forum wird ja bereits über einen neuen leichten und pannensicheren Wunderschlauch orakelt - ich bin mal gespannt, was daraus wirklich wird.
Was war denn diesmal die Ursache für Deine Panne ? Ist wieder das Ventil abgerissen ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (17. April 2009)

Servus Leut,

wir sehen uns heute Abend um 18 Uhr zum biken - hoffentlich pisst es nicht!

LG, Nico.


----------



## daimler2001 (17. April 2009)

Hallo @All

Ich war diese Woche Im Harz unterwegs und bin ne super Tour gefahren           ( 90Km, 2500hm), war ganz schön anstrengend mit ungefähr 10 km Tragepasage im Tiefschnee. Hab ein paar Bilder in meinem Profil gespeichert. Da gab es echt super Trails und Abfahrten. Kommenenden Sonntag bin ich im Schwarzwald beim Forestman Marathon. Wer Lust hat kann gern mitkommen ( Nachmeldungen sind Möglich ).Ansonsten bis bald bin kommende Woche am Wochenende wieder mit am Start.

Grüsse Tomas


----------



## Staff34 (17. April 2009)

Servusle,
@ Nico, können wir evtl. vor dem Fahren Kleiderprobe machen, ich will heut nicht mehr mein Bike versauen oder mir was brechen, bevor morgen das Rennen in Münsingen startet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (17. April 2009)

Gute Idee!

Da ich heute Abend - gegen später - noch etwas vor habe, wäre auch dafür. So könnte ich die Anprobe machen und mich im Anschluss gleich wieder verdünnisieren.


----------



## Nico M. (17. April 2009)

@Staff34: Dies können wir so machen...

@Ibiza: Du willst ja nur nicht absteigen  Musst schon noch biken!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. April 2009)

Hallo, kann weder zur Anprobe noch zum Biken kommen, 

wann findet die nächste Anprobe statt, will doch auch standesgemäß unterwegs sein


----------



## MTBFan82 (17. April 2009)

Hi, ich werd dann auch zur Anprobe kommen


----------



## Staff34 (17. April 2009)

Ist die Anprobe dann auch um 18:00 Uhr oder willste das ein bissel früher legen?


----------



## Offroadie (17. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ich bring die Klamotten heute mit. Mir langt's heute leider ned zum biken, versuch aber um 18 h da zu sein, damit wir mit der Anprobe loslegen können.....
Wär das ok?

Cu later
Martina


----------



## ibiza (17. April 2009)

Ja


----------



## avant (17. April 2009)

Ich bin 18:00 Uhr vor Ort und will noch a bissle zur Entspannung biken ...

Bis später 

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (17. April 2009)

Hi,

@the big guys:   habe soeben noch xxl und xxxl Trikots etc. bestellt, die Anfang nächster Woche kommen, so dass einer 2. Anprobe am kommenden Freitag nix im Wege steht...

diejenigen, die heute nicht kommen konnten, haben am nächsten Freitag nochmals Gelegenheit die Trikots anzuprobieren...

CUsoon
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (17. April 2009)

Toni, ich glaube damit sind wir gemeint! 
Oder Martina?


----------



## FrankB (17. April 2009)

@offroadie: mir paßt bei Trikots immer "M"

@avant: diesmal wars ausnahmsweise ganz konventionell ein Dorn. Meine Ritcheys sind aber auch schon ziemlich runtergefahren.
Meister Ede (Bespaluk) rät mir dringend von Antiplatt-Mittelchen ab, bei Ventilabrissen bringts ja eh nix.
Muß jetzt noch 1 mm Profil abfahren (Schwob bleibt Schwob), dann kommen Specialized-Schlappen drauf. Bin schon mal gespannt.


----------



## Laggiman (18. April 2009)

Tja Oli,wir sind halt die großen Jung`s  

Cu Toni


----------



## Offroadie (18. April 2009)

Hi,

@Oli & Toni: gemeint waren die "Prachtkerle", die sich mit xl nicht zufrieden geben 

@Frank: ich hätte noch 2 fast neue Specialized Schlappen "The Captain" abzugeben. Interesse?

Bis denne
Martina


----------



## FrankB (18. April 2009)

Hi Martina,
welche Captains sind denn das, ich habs grad kurz gecheckt - da gibts die "armadillo elite" für um die 60 Flocken pro Reifen, das Modell "The Captain control" dagegen kostet grad die Hälfte (Wenn die teuren so pannensicher sind, wie die Armadillos an meinem 28" Bike, wärs ja zu überlegen) ?

Nachtrag: wieso willst Du die überhaupt loswerden??


----------



## Offroadie (18. April 2009)

Hi Frank,
das sind die Reifen, die serienmäßig auf meinem Stumpi drauf waren:

S-Works The Captain 26x2.0", 120 TPI , tubeless ready aramid bead , dual compound

Müssen wohl die günstigeren sein, da die anderen The Captain Armadillo Elite heißen und angeblich pannensicher sind.
Ich hab im Zuge der "tubeless"-Aktion Nobby Nic/Racing Ralph drauf gemacht, wegen des geringeren Rollwiderstandes (bin ja eh schon so langsam...)

Gruß
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (18. April 2009)

Staff34 schrieb:


> Servusle,
> @ Nico, können wir evtl. vor dem Fahren Kleiderprobe machen, ich will heut nicht mehr mein Bike versauen oder mir was brechen, bevor morgen das Rennen in Münsingen startet?



Hi,

ich hoffe in Münsingen scheint wenigstens die Sonne, bei uns sieht's heut düster ausAnsonsten mein Beileid!
Zum Glück waren wir gestern on the road, storno T R A I L 

CIAO
Rainer


----------



## cubescott (18. April 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Tja Oli,wir sind halt die großen Jung`s
> 
> Cu Toni



Hi Oli und Toni,

vergesst uns' Armin nicht, der sich  "fühlte wie ne Rote Wurst"

XX...L rules.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Offroadie (18. April 2009)

Hi,
unsere Münsinger Marathonis sind lt. Ergebnisliste alle durchgekommen und haben sich super geschlagen! Glückwunsch schon mal von meiner Seite!!

Erzählt mal wie's war.... bin schon gespannt!

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## ASpa (18. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
Rainer hat gut aufgepasst, tendiere auch Richtung XXL. Bin leider am Freitag nicht da (Spätschicht).
Martina, wäre die Anprobe auch nächsten Samstag noch möglich?
Vom Schnitt der Shirts wäre mir ein Freestyle -Shirt lieber. 

Gruß Armin


----------



## avant (18. April 2009)

@Offroadie - huch, sind die Ergebnislisten bereits online ? Auf der MTB-Cup Seite der Münsinger ist noch nichts verfügbar. Oder hat die Presse hier wieder Vorrang ? 

Nunja - bei meinem ersten Marathon kam ich mit einem blauen Auge davon, denn wir sind leider viel zu spät an den Start gerollt und somit hatten wir nur noch 20 Teilnehmer hinter uns - nach dem Start musste ich meine Einteilung klar bekommen und bin eher verhalten nach vorne gefahren. Nach dem ersten Drittel des Marathons war klar - das angegebene Höhenprofil passt nicht und meine Einteilung war beim Teufel...
Danach gab's mächtig Druck aufs Pedal, aber matschige Rampen, stürzende Mitbiker und Wurzeltrails am Ende der Strecke haben meine Fahrt nach vorne stark behindert - am Ende musste ich mich (sturzfrei und ohne technische Pannen) mit Platz 147 bei 2:05 h begnügen.

Die Fahrt selbst wurde durch Regen etwas behindert, aber die Aspen-Bereifung hat sich klasse geschlagen und bleibt vorerst montiert. 
Das Setup meines neuen Bikes ist top und wird nur noch geringfügig modifiziert. Überrascht bin ich von der tollen Performance der Magura Durin - für mich eine erstklassige Race-Gabel - vielleicht kommt die auch noch ans Fully 

Was mich an der Orga total genervt hat war die lange Wartezeit am Waschplatz und der lange Marsch zu den Duschen am anderen Ende der Stadt - ich habe gefroren wie ein Schneider.

Ansonsten hat es riesig Spass gemacht mit Achim, Camillo, Robert und Martin gemeinsam das Projekt Münsinger Marathon anzugehen.

Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf den nächsten Marathon.

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: Datasport hat die Ergebnisse tatsächlich schon online und da bin ich sogar als 147'er gelistet und 38'er in meiner Altersklasse - bin erstmal zufrieden ...


----------



## Staff34 (19. April 2009)

Hallöchen an alle,
also von der Strecke in Münsingen war ich nicht so begeistert, 85% Schotter, 5%Asphalt, 5%Wiese und 5%Trail und den auf den letzten Kmters. Sturzfrei war ich leider nicht, hab mich auf dem letzten Km ein wenig übernommen, lag wahrscheinlich auch da drann, das ich durch die Brille so gut wie nichts mehr gesehen hab. Auf jeden Fall ist mir der Vorderreifen abgeschmiert und bin dann mit gut speed voll auf nen Baum gerauscht, Vorbau auf der Gabel verdreht, Schalt und Bremsgriff auf dem Lenker verdreht und mein schöner neuer Bikecomputer aus der Halterung gefallen. Zum Glück hab ich ihn wieder gefunden.  Mein rechtes Knie und linker Oberschenkel sind leicht lediert, kann kaum laufen.
@ Martina, Camillo und ich haben dort auf der Expo noch nen Klamottenhersteller ausfindig gemacht, die haben erstens ne super Quali und sind preislich auch sehr interessant.Die bedrucken auch gleich und  haben den Druck auch 3 Jahre gespeichert, sodas wenn neue Leute dazukommen oder jemand was nachbestellen möchte, dies kein Problem ist. Ich hab mal nen Prospekt und Visitenkarte mitgenommen.Wenn ihr heute auf Tour geht, würde ich Dir diese mal ins Vereinsheim runter bringen.
Grüßle Achim.


----------



## cubescott (19. April 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich hoffe in Münsingen scheint wenigstens die Sonne, bei uns sieht's heut düster ausAnsonsten mein Beileid!
> Zum Glück waren wir gestern on the road, storno T R A I L
> ...



So ein Shit,
ne Zecke musste wieder mit,
diesmal hat sie sich gut versteckt,
habe sie erst jetzt entdeckt,
wäre ich doch zu Haus geblieben,
das mit dem Trikot sollten wir lieber verschieben,
stattdessen wär n' stylish Ganzkörperverhüterli angebracht,
habt ihr über sowas schon nachgedacht?

Keine Sorge, ich komm wieder

Rainer


----------



## Offroadie (19. April 2009)

Hi,

@Rainer :  cool!  noch'n Gedicht ...  bitte 
...aber mit den Zecken hast Du's irgendwie, oder?
Apropos Ganzkörperkondom... wie wär's mit DocBlue ... einmal einschmieren ...
trocknen lassen... fertig... Latex all over ;-)

Armin, Simon und ich haben heute eine nette Tour durch den Stromberg gemacht.
Haben den Guide vom Strombike letztes Jahre getroffen, der uns nach der Schanze glücklicherweise wieder auf den richtigen MegaTrail gelotst hat.  Heimzus ging's dann mal ganz brav - dafür mit mächtig Gegenwind - auf Radwegen vom Katzenbachsee zurück. 
Bin mit 80 km und 890 hm wieder heim gekommen. 
Danke @ Armin nochmal für das Abschluss-Bierchen ;-)  

Besten Dank an Achim für den Katalog, der Hersteller wäre ggf. auch noch eine Option. Ich bringe den Katalog nächsten Freitag dann nochmal für alle zur Ansicht mit...

@Jo, nö, die Presse hat leider nicht immer Vorrang, aber sie weiß wo sie suchen muss    (007 Spekulatius in geheimer Mission...)  

Einen schönen Sonntag noch
& bis bald
Martina


----------



## MTBFan82 (19. April 2009)

Hey, 
jo die Tour war super. Lediglich dieser doch recht heftige Gegenwind war mir dann echt zuviel zum Schluß. Aber das Hefe beim Armin hats dann wieder wett gemacht, @ Armin Danke nochmals. 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Nico M. (20. April 2009)

@ Marathon-Bikers: Da habt Ihr Euch ja trotz dem schlechten Wetter ganz gut geschlagen - Glückwunsch!

@ Sonntags-Ausfahrt: Ich habe gestern in der Kirch an Euch gedacht, bei dem doch wieder schönen Wetter biken...

@ Martina: Danke Dir mal für die Klammotten Nachbestellung. Alles weitere regeln wir dann wieder intern, wie gestern gemailt.

LG an alle und viel Spaß beim biken!

Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alias2 (20. April 2009)

@ Tomas wie war es gestern beim Rothaus Forestman Marathon in Kirch-Hausen  , das Wetter war ja gut oder ? 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen Horst


----------



## camper69 (20. April 2009)

Moin Zusammen,

ich bin über euren Thread gestolpert und wollte mal anklopfen ob man mal bei euch mitfahren könnte.
Ich fahre oft mit den "Stuttgarter Mittwochsfahrern" mit und hab Lust auf weitere Bikemöglichkeiten. Trefft ihr euch regelmäßig? 
Wohne in Ludwigsburg und war schon ein zweimal in der Stromberg-Region unterwegs.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## ibiza (20. April 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

das Volk hier trifft sich immer am Enzplatz in Besigheim: 



Freitag - 18:00 Uhr


Samstag (ungerade Woche) - 14:00 Uhr


Sonntag (gerade Woche) - 09:30 Uhr


----------



## camper69 (20. April 2009)

Hi Absteiger-Oli

wenn du mir noch genauer sagst, wo der Enzplatz ist, dann würde ich mal demnächst bei euch vorbei schauen kommen. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es am kommenden Samstag schon.

Gruss
Matthias


----------



## ibiza (20. April 2009)

Hallo Matthias,

der goldene Weg nennt sich B27 und von da ist es ein Katzensprung! 

Schau mal hier

Wenn die Beschreibung / Hilfe nicht ausreicht, dann einfach noch einmal anfragen.


----------



## cubescott (21. April 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> So ein Shit,
> ne Zecke musste wieder mit,
> diesmal hat sie sich gut versteckt,
> habe sie erst jetzt entdeckt,
> ...



Zum Glück wars ne Halu, anscheinend irrte ich mich,
am Tag betrachtet wars wohl doch nur n Schnakenstich,
Martina, des mit Doc Blu usw. klingt etwas kompliziert,
ist das nicht eher für die Reifen konzipiert
die Jahreshauptversammlung war wieder recht nett,
aber jetzt freu ich mich auch auf mein Bett,
Nico hat als Präsi sein Amt behalten,
und standesgemäß seine Rede in Jobbe gehalten

See you on Friday

Rainer


----------



## camper69 (21. April 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hallo Matthias,
> 
> der goldene Weg nennt sich B27 und von da ist es ein Katzensprung!
> 
> ...



Jo danke! Damit sollte ich es finden.
Ich schau mal, dass ich am Samstag an eurem Treffpunkt bin.

Bis dann
Matthias


----------



## daimler2001 (21. April 2009)

@ Horst,

Die Veranstalltung war echt super. Es waren lauter super Biker dabei, viele Profis und recht viele Biker aus der Schweiz. Von der Strecke her war es teilweise ganz schön anstrengend ( ein - zwei sehr steile Anstiege ). Bin die 58km -1300hm Strecke in 02:47:17 gefahren und bin 21 in meiner Klasse und 158 in der Gesamtwertung geworden. Bin ganz zufrieden mit mir, war ja meine Marathon-jungfernfahrt 

Bis bald Gruß Tomas


----------



## Offroadie (21. April 2009)

@Rainer

DocBlue ist für Reifen wohl gebaut,
doch vielleicht hilft's auch für die Haut,
um abzuwehr'n die blöden Zecken...
Ich komm' mir vor wie bei den Jecken...

Helau 
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (21. April 2009)

wie fahr ich am samstag von Vaihingen zu euren startplatz?
Wer kann mich lotsen?


----------



## avant (22. April 2009)

@daimler2001: Well done - Gratulation ! Dann freue ich mich auf die nächsten Extremo-Ausfahrten 

@Offrodie: Wolla m'r se mitfahra lassa ? 

@boernie: Ich bin am Sa auch wieder mit dabei - als Zeitpunkt sagen wir 13:00 am Marktplatz Horrheim ? (14:00 ist ja Abfahrt in Besigheim)

EDIT: ich habe gerade zur Synchronisierung unserer Marathon-Aktivitäten ein Spreadsheet an den Verteiler gesendet und bekomme von
folgenden Mitgliedern Fehlermeldungen (bekam ich schon früher bei Antworten an den Verteiler).
Bitte das Mailkonto überprüfen/säubern oder uns korrekte eMail-Adressen zukommen lassen:

Markus (Scheffel) - Benutzer hat das Speichervolumen ueberschritten.
Bernhard - Benutzer hat das Speichervolumen ueberschritten
Rolf - Transaction failed: line too long in mail head
Oli - Transaction failed: line too long in mail head

Bitte dringend mal nachsehen - Danke !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (22. April 2009)

avant schrieb:


> EDIT: ich habe gerade zur Synchronisierung unserer Marathon-Aktivitäten ein Spreadsheet an den Verteiler gesendet und bekomme von
> folgenden Mitgliedern Fehlermeldungen (bekam ich schon früher bei Antworten an den Verteiler).
> Bitte das Mailkonto überprüfen/säubern oder uns korrekte eMail-Adressen zukommen lassen:
> 
> ...



Hi Jo,

was meinst du damit


----------



## avant (22. April 2009)

Servus Oli,

wenn Du meine eMails von heute Morgen erhalten hast ist ja alles im Lot - ansonsten ist das die Fehlermeldung, die der Mailserver zurück an den Absender verschickt.
Offensichtlich ist die Verteilerliste zu lang und Dein Mailserver spuckt.

@Nico M. - bekommen wir vom Verein aus eine Mailingliste aufgesetzt ? Das würde einiges vereinfachen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (22. April 2009)

Hi Jo,

habe nichts erhalten. Es handelt sich hier um meinen Standard-Account. Bekomme problemlos Mails, auch die, die unser Präsi verschickt.


----------



## avant (22. April 2009)

Servus Oli,

so'n Murks - ich probiere jetzt mal einen anderen MUA...

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: Bei Dir und Rolf sollte es geklappt haben - bei Bernhard und Markus liegt es wohl wirklich am fehlenden Netzspeicher - Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (22. April 2009)

Strombike

Hi Jo und Andy,

bei der Gruppeneinteilung seid ihr 2 (wahrscheinlich durch eure Jahreskilometer > 10.000) in einer anderen Gruppe als wir restlichen Fünf.
Lasst ihr euch in unsere Gruppe versetzen oder kommt das einer Degradierung gleich

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Staff34 (23. April 2009)

Servusle,
der Robert ist komischerweise auch nicht bei uns in der Starterlist, hab aber gleich ne email abgeschickt, ich hoffe doch, das die das noch ändern.
Ich denke doch das Jo und Andy sich auch noch bei uns eintragen lassen werden,oder?

Grüßle Achim


----------



## Staff34 (23. April 2009)

Servusle,
der Jo und der Andy fahren ja auch die 100KM, deshalb sin sie in ner anderen Gruppe, da geht das umtragen auch nicht.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## alias2 (23. April 2009)

Rainer hast du nur Trikotgröße S , bist du eingegangen ? Ich habe L bestellt ,das hat immer gepaßt.

LG Horst


----------



## cubescott (23. April 2009)

Oh Mann Horst, scharf beobachtet, aber verrat doch nicht alles. Du weißt ja ohne Diät schaff ich des mit denne 100 km ned

Nee, Spaß beiseite, nachdem ich jetzt das 5. Mal (wer bietet mehr?) beim Strombike dabei bin und sich die Shirts im Schrank stapeln werde ich dieses Jahr einer meiner Mädels das Trikot vermachen und nächstes Jahr der anderen Tochter. Ich nehm dann erst wieder eins wenn Dinkelacker Hauptsponsor ist

L G
Rainer


----------



## biker-ak (24. April 2009)

Hallo. Ich würde nächsten Sonntag vielleicht auch mal zu euch stoßen und eine Tour mitfahren bei euch. Mit was kann ich denn so rechnen hinsichtlich km, HM und Tempo? Bin so langsam erst wieder dabei anzufangen dieses Jahr.

P.S. Kommt sonst noch jemand aus der Ecke Marbach? Dann ist die Anfahrt nicht so zäh. Oder kennt jemand einen lohnenswerten Weg von Marbach nach Besigheim?


----------



## boernie (24. April 2009)

@ Avant 
musch wieder auf mich verzichten bin strafversetzt worden zu grillen und die anderen keine Zeit scheiß drk dienste und zu weenig leute dafür


----------



## avant (25. April 2009)

Sodele,

nach einer unruhigen Nacht und viel Voltaren, div. Bäder und guter Pflege komme ich endlich wieder in die Senkrechte und kann auch schon einen kleinen Spaziergang wagen. Bevorzugt bleibe ich jedoch in der Horizontalen und lasse mich verwöhnen 

Mit der heutigen Ausfahrt ist leider Essig, denn ich komme noch nicht vernünftig aufs Bike ...

Hat eigentlich jemand gestern noch den Garmin gefunden ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Tuxer (25. April 2009)

Sevus Jo,

das hört sich doch schon wieder besser an als befürchtet.
Dein Garmin wurde noch gefunden, werd evtl. heut mittag mein Runde über Horrheim legen und es dir dann vorbei bringen.

Gruß und gute Beserrung

Steffen


----------



## miller_0275 (25. April 2009)

@Jo 

Keine Sorge,Navi haben wir gefunden,Martina hat probiert dich telefonisch zu erreichen,sie hat ne Nachricht auf deinem Ab. hinterlassen.Ich wünsch dir mal ne gute Besserung und das de bald wieder aufs Bike kommst,

Grü[email protected] all


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (25. April 2009)

Hi,

@Jo:  gute Besserung, genieß die Pflege und freu' Dich der "Trophäen" 
         Das wird schon wieder.


Nachdem ich heute morgen das alte Schaltauge wieder hab richten lassen und gleich noch ein neues ersatzweise eingeschoben hab, bin ich für neue Schandtaten gerüstet....

CUsoon
Martina


----------



## boernie (25. April 2009)

@jo auch von mir gute besserung auf das wir das nächstemal wirklich miteinander fahren können


----------



## miller_0275 (25. April 2009)

Hi,

bin heut leider nicht am Start,allerdings hät ich morgen Zeit ne Runde zu biken,wer noch Lust und Zeit  hätte kann sich ja hier im Forum melden...könnten uns ja dann am RSV Heim treffen,wär cool wenn ein paar Leut zusammen kämen...

Viel Spass der Truppe heute noch...

Grüssle


----------



## avant (25. April 2009)

Merci für die lieben Wünsche. 
Ich verspreche bald wieder gesund zu werden und mitzubiken.
Heute Nachmittag habe ich die erste Testrunde unternommen und das Strampeln geht prima  - Unkraut vergeht halt net so schnell 
Das Einzige, das ich aufrecht noch spüre ist der Brustkorb, die rechte Schulter und beim Gehen den hinteren Beckenbereich in einer bestimmten gestreckten Position.

Morgen werde ich das Wetter auf einer flachen Runde (mit dem Fully) genießen, wenn der Heilungsprozeß weiterhin so schnell vonstatten geht.

Danke nochmals an alle, die mich nach Hause begleitet und den Edge gesucht haben. Der Truppe bin ich zumindest noch eine Runde - was nur, Bier oder Gel  schuldig. Wie gehabt - ein Top Team 

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT - Die Ausrüstung mit Helm etc. hat den Sturz gut verkraftet - Puuuh


----------



## camper69 (25. April 2009)

miller_0275 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> bin heut leider nicht am Start,allerdings hät ich morgen Zeit ne Runde zu biken,wer noch Lust und Zeit  hätte kann sich ja hier im Forum melden...könnten uns ja dann am RSV Heim treffen,wär cool wenn ein paar Leut zusammen kämen...
> 
> ...



Hi,

wollte heute mit euch eine Runde drehen was mir nicht möglich war und hätte Zeit und Lust morgen zu fahren.
Ich komme aus Ludwigsburg und könnte ab 10h in Besigheim sein.
Wäre schön, wenn ne Truppe zusammen käme und ich mal mit riden könnte.
Gruss
Matthias


----------



## miller_0275 (25. April 2009)

So,jetzt bräucht ma nur noch nen Guide,der sich a bissle besser auskennt wie ich,dann wär ich um 10Uhr morgen au am Start

@Jo wie siehts aus,wärst morgen wieder fit genug?


----------



## Offroadie (25. April 2009)

Hi zusammen,
ich finde, das war heute echt wieder eine klasse Tour!! Super Strecke - dank Kai - mit tollen Abfahrten und Trails, gutes Tempo und wie immer nette Truppe!
So macht's Biken voll fun!!

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Tuxer (25. April 2009)

@Jo hät ich mir ja denken können das de schon wieder auf dem Bock hockst ... schau mal in deinen Briefkasten (vorm Haus, net in den virtuellen ..).

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Nico M. (25. April 2009)

@Jo: Was hast Du nur schon wieder angestellt. Was ist passiert?
@Martina & Kai: Freut mich, dass Ihr ne toole Tour geführt habt.

Bis nächsten Freitag und haltet die Ohren steif.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camper69 (25. April 2009)

miller_0275 schrieb:


> So,jetzt bräucht ma nur noch nen Guide,der sich a bissle besser auskennt wie ich,dann wär ich um 10Uhr morgen au am Start
> 
> @Jo wie siehts aus,wärst morgen wieder fit genug?



Da sich scheinbar kein Ortskundiger findet und ich mich in eurer Region auch nicht auskenne, werde ich ein anderes Mal versuchen, bei euch mal mitzufahren.

Bis dahin


----------



## avant (26. April 2009)

@miller_0275, camper69 ich fahre heute um 10:00 Bahnhof Vaihingen/Enz los. Suche noch Verstärkung für meine "Invaliden-Tour" 

@Tuxer: Freu ! Merci vielmals - da war ich wohl gerade auf meiner Testrunde als Du bei uns warst - schade 

@Nico M. - oooch eigentlich nicht viel - ich habe nur versucht, mit dem Hardtail Treppen an einem steileren Abschnitt zu fahren. Leider musste ich mit den vorderen Bremsen mehr abbremsen als gedacht und dann kam da so eine leichte Kurve -> Absteiger über den Lenker

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## miller_0275 (26. April 2009)

@Jo so ein sch...,ich les das leider erst jetzt,ich wär liebend gern mitgefahren,nächstes mal ruf ich einfach geschwind an

Grüssle


----------



## avant (26. April 2009)

@miller_0275 Schade, es war eine prima Tour nach Mühlacker mit einigen Trails und Steigungen - die Invaliden-Tour musste ich leider verschieben 

Grüssle,

Jo - der die nächsten Tage etwas langsamer macht


----------



## cubescott (26. April 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Merci für die lieben Wünsche.
> Ich verspreche bald wieder gesund zu werden und mitzubiken.
> Heute Nachmittag habe ich die erste Testrunde unternommen und das Strampeln geht prima  - Unkraut vergeht halt net so schnell
> Das Einzige, das ich aufrecht noch spüre ist der Brustkorb, die rechte Schulter und beim Gehen den hinteren Beckenbereich in einer bestimmten gestreckten Position.
> ...



Hi Jo,

freut mich dass Dirs schon wieder soooooo gut geht.
Bei mir wird ein Bier nicht reichen, hab dort oben nen Platten gefangen und diesmal 100 %ig ne Zecke mit heimgebracht Dafür hatten wir wenigstens beim Uphill unseren Spaß.

Ride On together

Rainer


----------



## avant (27. April 2009)

@cubescott - sooooo gut ist nun wieder übertrieben (besonders nach einer unruhigen Nacht) und es zwickt gelegentlich im Brust- oder Beckenbereich. Die Prellungen brauchen halt noch ein wenig bis sie abschwellen 
Die "Runde Bier" hat sich weniger auf die Anzahl pro Biker denn eher auf einen "Event" bei dem es Bier von mir gibt bezogen. Wir sind zwar Schwobaseggl, aber so eng sehen wir es dann doch net, oder ? 

Grüssle von der Couch,

Jo - der wie üblich um Urlaub krank wird ...

PS: in welchen Büschen treibst Du Dich denn rum, wenn Du so viele Zecken sammelst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. April 2009)

Bin ja froh, daß die der Rainer sammelt, so hab ich meine Ruhe vor der Viechern


----------



## avant (27. April 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Bin ja froh, daß die der Rainer sammelt, so hab ich meine Ruhe vor der Viechern


... dafür spendiere ich cubescott dann auch ein extra Bierle 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (27. April 2009)

Ich weiß warum ich diese nutzlosen Kackviecher hasse, die haben ja nicht einmal 'nen natürlichen Feind. 

Ja Jo, Prellungen sind schon etwas fieses. Auch vom "Noch-Absteiger" - Titel ist bald weg  - gute Besserung!

P.S. - Ich hoffe Ihr klickt alle sauber meinen Link unten an, womit wir wieder beim Thema wären.


----------



## boernie (27. April 2009)

@all: wer hat lust und Zeit am 01.05. zu radeln?


----------



## Akasha (28. April 2009)

Hi Leute,

bin neu hier in der Gegend. Und ne echte Rennschnecke.. würde mal sagen motiviertes Einsteigerlevel. Kann man bei euch einfach mal vorbeischauen und ne Runde mitfahren? Vielleicht für den Anfang etwas ohne viele Höhenmeter?

Wenns am Ziel nen Biergarten gibt auch gern am 1.5. 

Schöne Grüße aus Sachsenheim,
Elli


----------



## Nico M. (29. April 2009)

Mitfahren kann bei uns jeder Montainbiker/in. Wir überlegen gerade wann wir am 01.05.2009 starten - wird vermutlich um 18 Uhr werden.
Einfach nochmals morgen reinschauen...

LG, Nico.


----------



## miller_0275 (29. April 2009)

Also ich wäre eventuell auch dabei,aber so gegen 16-17Uhr wäre mir lieber

Grüssle


----------



## Akasha (29. April 2009)

Hi, wir werden definitv schon vormittags ne Runde das Ländle erkunden gehen, komme dann wohl ein anderes Mal vorbei. Ich weiß ja jetzt, wo ich mich melden muss.. Grüßle, Elli


----------



## miller_0275 (29. April 2009)

Also Vormittags wäre es mir fast au lieber,da Abends wahrscheinlich Grillen auf dem Programm steht...


----------



## boernie (29. April 2009)

bin auch der meinung vormittags ne runde zu drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (29. April 2009)

Hi,

also von mir aus könnt's am 01.05. auch gleich morgens (vielleicht so ab 10 h  ?) losgehen...

Wetter soll ja zum Glück wieder besser werden...

Würd' mich freuen, wenn's klappt.

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (29. April 2009)

Hi Jo

wie ich sehe geht es dir besser. Aber das mit dem Lenkerabsteigen habe ich auch erst ausprobiert. Es war interessant zu sehen wie sich der Lenker schön am Oberkörper abbilden lässt, über den linken Arm, den Brustkorb und den rechten Arm, eine wunderbare Geradelinie. War im übrigen an der Stelle, die Kai uns mal im NR gezeigt hat und gemeint dass man sie am Tage fahren sollte. Stimmt. 

Mit etwas Glück am Fr. 18.00 Uhr

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## boernie (29. April 2009)

10uhr hört sich vernünftig an und wo trifft man sich?


----------



## Laggiman (29. April 2009)

Hi

Also ich kann vormittags nicht,ich wäre dann um 18Uhr am Start.

Cu Toni


----------



## avant (30. April 2009)

@Battlingzeus - hihi, wenigstens haben sich bei Dir ein paar Spuren abgezeichnet. Mir glaubt kein Mensch, da man nicht viel sieht ...
Naja - ist mir eine Lehre, denn ich habe den vierten Lehrsatz des Biker-Knigges nicht beachtet: folge niemals mit einem Race-HT einem Downhiller - vor allem, wenn es bergab geht 

Wg. der Tour am 1. Mai: ich persönlich bevorzuge 18:00 Uhr, da ich mir den Slalom um Wanderer und Maiausflügler sparen möchte. Biken macht zur Familien-Hauptzeit im übervölkerten Stromberg wenig Spaß. Wenn schon in aller Frühe losziehen, dann bitte spätestens um 8:00 

Grüssle an die Murmeltiere,

Jo


----------



## -JR- (30. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir gerade ein neues Bike (Canyon XC6) zugelegt, und bin außerdem erst seit kurzem wieder hier in der Gegend (LB). Suche ein paar Leute, mit denen man ab und zu mal ne Runde drehen kann.

Vormittags würde ich mal einen Versuch starten, ob ich bei euch mithalten kann.

Gegen Abend gehts bei mir nicht, aber dann werd ich einfach demnächst mal einen Anlauf starten.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## boernie (30. April 2009)

wieviel lewutz sind den da die vormittags fahren willen und wer gegen 18:00 losfahren möchte.
@avant ist schön das dir etwas besser geht und du wieder auf achse bist, und deine meinung ist gut und überzeugend


----------



## avant (30. April 2009)

@boernie - also ich denke, es kommen genug Biker für eine schöne Runde am Abend zusammen. Mein Schwager und ich würden morgen ab 17:00 am Marktplatz Horrheim in Ri Besigheim starten. Kannst Dich ja gerne dazugesellen.
Merci für die Anteilnahme - aktuell ist das eine echte Plagerei mit den Prellungen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (30. April 2009)

Also wir BOAs starten morgen um 18 Uhr beim RSV (Enzplatz) in Besigheim, da hier die meisten können.  Ich versuche auch dazusein.
Wer Vormittags eine eigene Tour drehen möchte, kann sich ja gern zusammen-posten.

Nächste Tour ist anschließend am Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr, mit zwei guten Gruppen. Freu mich schon ganz arg. 

PS: Bitte schreibt doch wieder den Namen drunter, es fällt einem als alter Mann einfach schwer zu erkennen wer das postet.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## miller_0275 (30. April 2009)

Ok,dann bin ich morgen um 18.00Uhr au dabei

und für den alten Mann:

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## boernie (30. April 2009)

ok bin dann auch dabei 

gruß bernd


----------



## Offroadie (1. Mai 2009)

me2

Martina )))


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Mai 2009)

Scheiß auf Carbon, 18.00 Uhr mit durchschnittlicher Kondition

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Bullet (1. Mai 2009)

hi leute, es gibt ne interessensgemeinschaft für stuggi, umgebung und wildbad - seid herzlich eingeladen !

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=189

mfg


----------



## boernie (1. Mai 2009)

es heute eine super runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (2. Mai 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Scheiß auf Carbon, 18.00 Uhr mit durchschnittlicher Kondition
> 
> Ride on
> 
> Felix



Yeah, Felix haste Dich der hiesigen 1.Mai-Bollerwagen-Sprache angepasst.
Wieviele Wanderer habt ihr / bzw. haben euch gestern aus dem Weg geräumt?
Bis morgen mit zur für Rondo Extremo eher unterdurchschnittlichen Kondition.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## avant (2. Mai 2009)

Sodele - die gestrige Tour war klasse und ich kam gerade noch bei anbrechender Dunkelheit Zuhause an ...

Der Rücken hat mir kaum noch Probleme bereitet - so muß das 

Freue mich auf die morgige Tour.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (2. Mai 2009)

Ich hatte von Do. auf Fr. einen leichten Getränkeunfall. Radfahren war beim besten Willen nicht drin...

Morgen geh ich alternativ Radeln, damit ichs nicht verlern.

Nächsten Freitag und Leingarten bin ich dann aber wieder mit am Start!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Nico M. (4. Mai 2009)

@ kailinger: So lange Nachwirkungen??? Hast gestern eine schöne Tour verpasst und anschließend gab es noch Freibier 

LG, Nico.


----------



## miller_0275 (4. Mai 2009)

Ich wär gern dabei gewesen,hab aber am Samstag etwas zu lang gefeiert,musste au mal wieder sein...  

Grüssle Camillo


----------



## bikeritzel (4. Mai 2009)

Sodele liebe Leut,

melde mich wieder zurück vom Bikefestival. Diesmal hab ich das ganze Festival sogar ohne Totalausfall überstanden 

Wir sehn uns dann erst wieder am Samstag beim Leingarten MTB Marathon.

Hab hier noch einen Link bzgl. MTB Ausfahrt am 21.05.09 in Sulzbach.
http://www.ffw-sulzbach-murr.de/iframe/adetail/MTB/2009/MTB1.htm

So long...
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## boernie (4. Mai 2009)

versuche auch mal am 21.05.2009 mitzufahren wenn nix dazwisdchen kommt


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. Mai 2009)

@all
am 21.5. ist auch NEB-Familien-Radwandertag beim RSV Besigheim
-dies nur zur INFO-

werde mich dort unters Volk mischen


----------



## Offroadie (4. Mai 2009)

Hoi,
das war eine schöne Tour am Sonntag! Nach der Freibier-Pause (Armin sei's nochmals gedankt!), ging's dann noch eine Runde durch die Weinberge und den Wald, so dass am Ende dann doch noch ein bissle mehr als 1000 hm zusammengekommen sind. Das Wetter wollte einfach ausgenutzt werden 

Freu' mich schon auf Samstag...
Cheers
Martina


----------



## avant (5. Mai 2009)

@bikeritzel - Klasse ! Ich bin mal auf Deinen Report vom Festival gespannt. Wg. Leingarten bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich tatsächlich starten kann - seit dem WE plagen mich wieder die Prellungen und andere Folgen des Sturzes 

@Offroadie - Mit Biken war wie bereits geschrieben Essig am WE - auch gestern war ausser den kleinen Touren mit dem Hund nichts zu wollen, so'n Mist. Gut zu lesen, daß ihr eine tolle Tour machen konntet - Keep on riding ...

Ich melde mich zurück sobald wieder etwas geht.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (5. Mai 2009)

War letztes Jahr mit Daniel, Horst und Frank in Sulzbach dabei. War ne nette ausgeschilderte Tour.

Werde aber auch bei der NEB-Tour dabei sein, da der RSV Besigheim der Veranstalter ist.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Tuxer (7. Mai 2009)

Servus,

hätte für kommenden Samstag meinen Startplatz für den Leingartner MTB Marathon abzugeben (100km Runde), hab leider .. am Sa. ein Rennen.

http://www.joe-engineering.ruffrider.de/radsport/ausschreibung.html

Falls Interesse besteht können wir alles weitere am Fr. bei der Ausfahrt besprechen.

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## IckeBrennbart (7. Mai 2009)

So wie ich das gesehen habe, fahren ja recht viele in Leingarten mit.
Findet die Samstagstour dann trotzdem statt, bzw. wer würde sich denn als Guide anbieten?
Allen anderen wünsche ich viel Spass in Leingarten. Anmelden konnte ich mich leider so kurzfristig nicht mehr (und 100km ist mir nichts 

Gruß
Jens


----------



## camper69 (7. Mai 2009)

Moin,

gibt es neben euren Planungen für das Rennen morgen den obligatorischen Freitagstreff?
Würde nämlich morgen mal endlich bei euch mitfahren wollen.

Es fragt
Matthias


----------



## cubescott (8. Mai 2009)

camper69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gibt es neben euren Planungen für das Rennen morgen den obligatorischen Freitagstreff?
> Würde nämlich morgen mal endlich bei euch mitfahren wollen.
> ...



Jau Matthias, morgen (Freitag, ich war knapp zu langsam) geht klar (wenngleich ich ne Auszeit nehme und meinen Speicher für Samstag auflade)

@ Jens
ob am Samstag ne BOA-Runde zusammenkommt ist (lt. Präsi) eher fraglich. Mein Vorschlag als "Steffen" einfach zum Start nach Leingarten gehen und sagen dass Du unbedingt in unserer BOA-Gruppe nur die 50-er Runde fahren möchtest. Da hat unser Luke beim Strombike schon ganz andere Dinger geregelt.

@ All
I have a dream, Go West !, als Asphaltcowboy (ja Kai, Du hast richtig gelesen), mit Bicylette, und jeden Tag Baguette, aber ohne Jeanette, und abends noch französische Spots unter die Stollen nehmen.
Wir müssen die 820 km runterspulen, um am 30.05. morgens rechtzeitig zur Einweihung eines "Place du Walheim" in unserem französischen Partnerdorf einzufahren. Alles kein Problem, ausser die Spots müssen vermutlich nach einem Tag im Sattel dem gemütlichen Teil  zum Opfer fallen.

Bis Samstag in Kirchheim 7.45h / Leingarten 9.45h

Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Freitag und Samstag findet die RSV-Ausfahrt statt. Ich werde da sein.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (8. Mai 2009)

Wie schon von Felix gepostet, finden die regulären Ausfahrten dank im statt.

LG, Nico.


----------



## camper69 (8. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
werde heute nochmal aussetzen, da es hier in Ludwigsburg gerade wie aus Eimern schüttet. Schade; dann eben das nächste Mal.

Viel Spaß bei euren Vorhaben für dieses Wochenende.

Gruss

Matthias


----------



## Kailinger (8. Mai 2009)

Der Heiko würd gern mit. Steffen, meld Dich mal bitte bei mir. Hab Dir ne Mail geschrieben.

Gruß Kai 



Tuxer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> hätte für kommenden Samstag meinen Startplatz für den Leingartner MTB Marathon abzugeben (100km Runde), hab leider .. am Sa. ein Rennen.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (8. Mai 2009)

Servus,

mail ist raus an Leingarten, hoffe es klappt.

Gruß


----------



## sharky (9. Mai 2009)

mal ne frage, wie läuft denn diese geschichte in leingarten. was mich stutzig macht ist, dass es guides gibt 
gibt es da kein "freies fahren", zeitwertung etc? fährt man da die ganze zeit hinterm "safetycar" = guide her?


----------



## IDWORXER (9. Mai 2009)

Wenn's jemand interessiert, ich fahre am Heute/Samstag mit. Damit der Felix nicht ganz alleine radeln muß ;-)

Bis denne 
-Sven-


----------



## Kailinger (9. Mai 2009)

Jep so ischd es! Völlig entspannte geführte Tour, kein Rennen. Schön wenn man sich in der jeweiligen Gegend nicht auskennt.



sharky schrieb:


> mal ne frage, wie läuft denn diese geschichte in leingarten. was mich stutzig macht ist, dass es guides gibt
> gibt es da kein "freies fahren", zeitwertung etc? fährt man da die ganze zeit hinterm "safetycar" = guide her?


----------



## ASpa (9. Mai 2009)

War echt eine entspannte Tour, hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht mit euch zu radeln.
@Simon: hier unesere Tourdaten: 1130hm und 98,5 km.
Wünsch allen noch ein schöne WE und Rainer immer 4 bar in den tubes.
Gruß Armin


----------



## cubescott (10. Mai 2009)

ASpa schrieb:


> War echt eine entspannte Tour, hat mir riesigen Spaß gemacht mit euch zu radeln.
> @Simon: hier unesere Tourdaten: 1130hm und 98,5 km.
> Wünsch allen noch ein schöne WE und Rainer immer 4 bar in den tubes.
> Gruß Armin



Ganz so entspannt wars au wieder ned, nach dem Abräumen des Kuchenbuffets und 1,5 Std. später ner ordentlichen Portion Pasta had dr' Ranza ganz schön gspannt

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (10. Mai 2009)

Hallole liebe Leut,

hab gestern bis 16:30h Überstunden auf der Tour gemacht, war aber wie bei Euch auch ganz entspannt. Gab nur zweimal nen Sturz, eine Kette ist gerissen und ein Hinterrad gab den Geist auf.
Hab noch zwei Starterpakete bei mir liegen, ich glaub von Martina und Simon.

@Jo:wie ist der Heilungsprozeß bei Dir? Hab Dich gestern beim Leingatenmarathon auf der "großen" Runde vermisst!

bis die Tage...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen

unsere gestrige Tour war ganz nett. Wir waren zu viert und wissen neben einen guten Baumkontakt (die springen ja auch immer in den Weg, nicht wahr Sven) und einen schönen Abstieg über den Lenker von Jens, von fast 1000 hm un 42 km zu berichten. Dann haben wir auch zwei Guides der Strombike zu berichten. Der sagte nur: "Leut trainieret!!!" Die 75 km sind eher 82 und haben 1800 echte hm (das hatte die 2. Strombike 100km auch mal) die 100 km haben nun 2350 hm wobei die letzten 25 km knapp 900 hm aufweisen. Da habe ich derzeit etwas Zweifel an meiner Kondition..

In diesem Sinne bis nächsten Freitag. 

@Jens: die Sattelstütze für 27,1 mm ist die von Kimir 70 mm Versenkbarkeit

Ride on

Felix
P.S. die neue Kindshock remote 123 mm Versenkbarkeit ist eine Wucht


----------



## IckeBrennbart (10. Mai 2009)

@Battlingzeus
Dank dir nochmal für die nette Tourführung. War echt klasse.
Die Info mit der Sattelstütze war wohl für den Matze. Der wars auch, der übern Lenker abgestiegen ist.
Mich hat es doch am Ende dieser furchtbaren Treppen hingehauen. Nach den Treppen war ich psychisch so fertig und froh über mein überleben, dass ich unten einfach umgefallen bin 

Bis zum nächsten Mal
Jens


----------



## Offroadie (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,
wo seid Ihr denn gewesen?  Ihr seid doch nicht etwa diese ehlends lange Holztreppe im Wald runter?? HILFE!

Wir haben gestern, nach einer schönen Anfahrt nach Leingarten, auch ein paar tolle Trails unter die Stollen genommen, wenngleich der Trailanteil auf unserer Marathon-Tour doch relativ gering war. 
Insgesamt war es aber eine ganz nette Veranstaltung mit super Verpflegung während und nach der Tour.

Die Heimfahrt von Leingarten hielt dann - dank Armin - auch noch etliche Höhenmeter parat ;-)  

Ein leckeres Eis, das wir uns nach der Tour echt verdient hatten, sorgte am Ende für ein angenehmes cool down.

Schee war's !

CUsoon
Martina


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. Mai 2009)

Hey,
jo war echt ne gute Tour gestern. Die Verpflegung war Super, die Trails waren auch echt gut und mal was neues

@ Andy jo die eine Tüte isch meine ( die mit dem blauen " Dingsbums " )

Bis Freitag!

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (11. Mai 2009)

Team - freut mich für euch, daß Leingarten gut gelaufen ist. Das Wetter war ja ideal !

Ich hätte mich liebend gerne dazu gesellt, doch leider stecke ich hier in einem ordentlichen (Leistungs-)Tief - es geht gerade gar nichts außer Schmerzen, wenn ich mich bewege. Mein Bike hat mich daher schon über eine Woche nicht mehr gesehen 
Anyway - es geht voran, wenngleich viel zu langsam ...

@bikeritzel - die Teile aus Asien sind eingetroffen und bis auf den kleinen Reflektor komplett. Die Jungs haben mal wieder falsch geliefert, unglaublich !
Wie kommen die Teile zu Dir ? Ich bin nicht sicher, ob es mir am kommenden WE nach Besigheim reicht.


Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (15. Mai 2009)

Wenn wir Glück haben und es heute Abend nicht schüttet, dann treffen wir uns wie gehabt um 18 Uhr zum biken. Ansonsten wie gemailt um 20:30 Uhr zum probieren der Shirts.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. Mai 2009)

Hi Kai

habe meine Nachbarin gefragt. Die Kosten fÃ¼r die Ãrmel liegen bei â¬ 2-2,50 je Shirt. Hemd leg ich wie besprochen ab.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Fully125 (17. Mai 2009)

Sers, Oli, 
hier ist der Link des Veranstalters mit dem ich letztes Jahr in den Dolomiten gefahren bin:

http://www.eurotrek.ch/de/et/reisen/kategorie.asp?ReiseKat=etBike&TopKat=aktivET



 *Südtirol - Bike Dolomiti Superbike

war total geil,für weitere Details einfach fragen,
Gruß Matze
*


----------



## Uli A (17. Mai 2009)

Hallo Matze,

danke für die schnelle Info. Schaut echt super aus. Bin noch am Anfang der Planungen, aber freue mich schon jetzt auf die Dolomiten-Runde.

War wieder ne wunderschöne Stromberg-Tour heute morgen. Danke an die guides.

Grüße

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (20. Mai 2009)

Morgen (21. Mai) findet in unserem Verein der NEB-Familienradwandertag statt. Der eine oder andere wird sicherlich wieder mit den Kindern teilnehmen.

Wer Lust hat, kommt auch gerne nur zur Hocketse vorbei. Mit Fleischbrot, Roter Wurst, Pommes, Nudeln, usw.. Kaffee und Kuchen natürlich nicht zu vergessen.  Ich werde vermutlich den ganzen Tag anwesend sein. 

Unsere nächsten Touren finden am Freitag um 18 Uhr und am Samstag um 14 Uhr statt.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Nico M. (23. Mai 2009)

Servus Biker,

na war doch gestern ne schöne und schnelle Tour?
Und wir haben sie durchgezogen - trotz der vielen Angebote von Biergärten.

Bin heut nich mit am Start, da ich bei dem schönen Wetter lieber an meinem Diplom weiterschreibe 

LG, Nico.


----------



## alias2 (28. Mai 2009)

Hallo ,

habe einen Startplatz für den *Strombikemarathon* am 13.06.09 , hat jemand Intresse daran ?
Momentan Short Track , ca.50 km / 950 hm.

Gruß Horst


----------



## Nico M. (29. Mai 2009)

Servus,

bin erst am Sonntag wieder mit am Start, da ich heute Nachmittag ein Radtour mit dem Geschäft unternehme. Komme aber vermutlich noch auf ein Bierle vorbei.

@ Horst: Gehts Dir immer noch nicht besser?

LG, Nico.


----------



## alias2 (29. Mai 2009)

Startplatz ist weg für den Strombikemarathon nach 6 min., Jens  hat in !

@ Nico : nein mir gehts noch nicht besser ! Danke für die Nachfrage .

Mit sportlichen Grüße  Horst


----------



## ArKl (31. Mai 2009)

Mahlzeit Leuts,

bin mit Interesse auf euer Forum gestoßen und besonders fiel mein Auge auf die angekündigten Freitagabend-Touren.

Allerdings bin ich mir noch nicht so ganz sicher ob ich mit den dort Teilnehmenden mithalten kann. Darum bitte ich euch (entsprechende TN) um eine kurze Selbsteinschätzung. Wie Sehen eure Freitags-Touren denn in der Regel aus? Viel steil durch den Wald? Strecken die man ohne Protektoren net fahren sollte? ...?

Kurz zu mir:
Ich hab zwar Kraft und auch Ausdauer durch langjähriges Handballtraining, aber verletzungsbedingt is wohl nix mehr mit Handball. Darum ein Umsteigen aufs MTB. Die Ausaduer und Kraft auf eben jenem MTB hat sicherlich noch ausbaufähiges Potential, aber zu Anfang fehlt mir noch die realistische Selbsteinschätzung meines Potenials. Darum suche ich bei euch eine Einstiegsmöglichkeit bei der mir net alle Pro's  gleich davonfahren.

Was meint Ihr?

Besten Dank vorab.
Armin


----------



## Battlingzeus (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Armin

ich kann nur sagen, einfach vorbeischauen. Manchmal teilen wir dir Gruppen. Eine Cool eine Extremo. Der Unterschied liegt jedoch nicht im Trail oder Abfahrten, sondern in der Kondition und Höhenmeter.

Protektoren sind nicht notwendig. Die Touren am Freiteg gehen in der Regel so 2-3 h, Je nach Wetter und Dunkelheit. Wir versuchen einen hohen Trail zu fahren, was aber etwas schwierig ist.

Also bis Freitag

Ride on Felix


----------



## MTBFan82 (31. Mai 2009)

Hi, 
jo kann mich dem Felix nur anschließen. Einfach vorbeikommen und mitfahrn 

War heut wieder saugeil alle Wünsche (ASM-weg) wurden erfüllt

Gruß Simon


----------



## Kailinger (4. Juni 2009)

Huch wir waren schon auf der zweiten Seite...

Kleines Update zu den Trikots:

So wie es bis jetzt aussieht werden wir wohl vorerst drei Modelle anbieten (Vorraussetzung: 10 Stück pro Modell):

Lässiges MTB Trikot, kurzarm: das Trikots wird gegenüber denen die wir anprobiert haben am Bund um 5-6cm länger (es war ja eigentlich allen zu kurz).

Enges Renntrikot, kurzarm: Klassisches Radtrikot.

Freerideshirt, langarm: lässiges Shirt im MX-Style.

Als nächstes steht an: das Design mit dem Hersteller entgültig festlegen um dann verbindliche Angebote zu erhalten. Dann erst näheres zu den Preisen. Zieht sich also noch etwas - aber: es tut sich was!

Freitach alle am Start?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (4. Juni 2009)

Das mit den Trikots hört sich prima an. Ich freue mich auf die Bestellung.

Fr. klappt bei mir nicht, da bin ich noch in FFM und Sa/So am Tegernsee - Marathon halt 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## TimoSon (4. Juni 2009)

Hallo ,

Leider bin ich am Strombikemarathon, 13.06,  im Urlaub.
Falls jemand den Startplatz haben möchte

50km / ca.1000 Höhenmeter

bitte hier im Forum melden. 


Grüße
Timo


----------



## MTBFan82 (4. Juni 2009)

Ich bin morgen dabei

Gruß Simon


----------



## Laggiman (4. Juni 2009)

Hi

Werde morgen leider nicht mit dabei sein ,aber Samstag bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (5. Juni 2009)

Servus,

bin heute Abend mit am Start, kann morgen aber nicht.

Bis heut Abend, Nico.


----------



## miller_0275 (5. Juni 2009)

Robert und ich sind heut au am Start

Gruss Camillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (6. Juni 2009)

Hi

Fährt heut bei dem Wetter jemand?

Gruß Toni


----------



## Kailinger (6. Juni 2009)

I glaub ned! Ich bin eh noch fertig. Der Felix der Sack hat mir ganz schön zugesetzt... 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Juni 2009)

Hi, hier ist der Sack

ich werde um 14.00 Uhr am RSV-Heim sein. Der Wettergott ist uns bestimmt gnädig, laut Niederschlagsradar.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Staff34 (6. Juni 2009)

Servusle, also hier in Sachsenheim regnet es nicht, wenns so bleibt bis um halb eins, bin ich heute auch mit von der Partie....
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## cubescott (6. Juni 2009)

Salut,

Merci Felix dass ich nach einer Woche G A auch mal wieder Speed, Trails ... fahren durfte.
Gib heut nochmal alles, damit Du mich nächste Woche schieben kannst

Au Revoir
Rainer


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Juni 2009)

I´ll try my very best Miss Sophie


----------



## Staff34 (6. Juni 2009)

War heute mal wieder ne klasse Runde, mein Computer hat 50Km, 840Hm und Speed max 62,8Km/h auf dem Display gehabt...
Grüßle und noch ein schönes WE an alle.

Achim


----------



## Staff34 (8. Juni 2009)

Hallo an alle,
ich will am Donnerstag noch mal ne kleine Ausdauerrunde zur Vorbereitung für den Strombike machen, Den Enztalradweg entlang, bis nach Pforzheim, dort ne kurze Pause im Biergarten und danach wieder zurück. Abfahrt wäre um 13:30 Uhr an der Rommelmühle in Bietigheim, vorrausgesetzt es regnet nicht.
Wer mit möchte, einfach melden...
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Nico M. (9. Juni 2009)

@Achim: Bin nicht mit am Start, werde mich mal entspannen...

@alle: Am Freitag und Sonntag finden keine Ausfahrten statt, da wir BOAs am Samstag am Strombike Marathon teilnehmen. 
Freitag um 18:50 Uhr treffen sich die BOAs zur Nudelparty!  Bei Rückfragen einfach mailen!

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (9. Juni 2009)

@Staff34 - das klingt nicht schlecht, wobei mich das Stichwort "Enztalradweg" noch ein wenig stört - wieviele hm habt ihr geplant ?
Ansonsten kann ich eine alternativ schöne Tour mit ca 1400 hm über die Ettlinger Linie vorschlagen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (9. Juni 2009)

@Jo, ich wollte eigentlich keine Hm mehr reisen, deswegen auch der Enztalradweg. 
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## avant (9. Juni 2009)

Schadöö - dann muß wohl alleine losziehen. Nur flach ist mit ein bissle zu wenig. Oder hat jemand noch nicht sein "Soll" für letzten Monat erfüllt  ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## -JR- (9. Juni 2009)

@ Achim

Ich denke ich bin am Donnerstag mit dabei, natürlich auch nur bei ausbleibendem Regen! Was denkst du denn was du für einen Schnitt fahren willst? 

Gruß, Michael


----------



## FrankB (9. Juni 2009)

@Jo:
Nichts geht über Höhenmeter! Abfahrt Richtung Ettlinger Linie um wieviel Uhr?
(Nach meiner Krankenzeit brauch ich jetzt dringend last-minute-training!)

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## avant (10. Juni 2009)

Frank - Ich würde vorschlagen Abfahrt 9:00 Uhr - können wir als Treffpunkt die zentrale Kreuzung in Löchgau vereinbaren (beim Manager Toys Modellbauladen), denn ein Biker aus Illingen ist bereits mit von der Partie und bis Besigheim ist für ihn die Anfahrt etwas weit um diese Uhrzeit.
Sollten sich noch ein paar Besigheimer dazugesellen wollen, so kannst Du sie ja am Enzplatz aufgabeln 
Ein paar Tourendaten - es werden dann um die 65km bei ca 1300hm 

Grüssle,

Jo - der Berg ruft !


----------



## Staff34 (10. Juni 2009)

Servusle
@ Michael, ne gemütliche Runde 20-25er Schnitt.
Man will sich ja vor dem Strombike, nicht noch kaputt machen.

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## FrankB (10. Juni 2009)

So sei es - 9:00 Uhr @ Managertoys Löchgau
falls noch was ist: 0172/4812486


----------



## boernie (10. Juni 2009)

@ michael ab wann wollt ihr euch treffen?
@ TimoSon würde gern den Startplatz haben wollen


----------



## -JR- (10. Juni 2009)

Mist, da gabs noch nen Startplatz... hatte ich ganz übersehn. Den hätte ich sonst auch genommen. 

Achim hatte 13:30 an der Rommelmühle vorgeschlagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (10. Juni 2009)

wenn ich mitfahren darf wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## -JR- (10. Juni 2009)

Wüsste nicht was dagegenspricht.


----------



## boernie (10. Juni 2009)

ja ok werde versuchen da zu sein


----------



## FrankB (11. Juni 2009)

alles ein bissle arg nass grad - ab in die Muckibude


----------



## Staff34 (11. Juni 2009)

Servusle,
@ boernie und JR, na wie siehts aus, regnen tut es ja nicht mehr aber winig ists wie Harry. also ich werd um halb eins nochmals posten ob die Tour statt findet.
Grüßle Achim...


----------



## -JR- (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, warten wir noch ne Stunde mit der Entscheidung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staff34 (11. Juni 2009)

Also hier sieht das Wetter nicht gut aus, ziemlich bewölkt, und stürmischer Wind.
Ich glaube fast, ne Tour ist heute unmöglich.
Grüßle, Achim


----------



## -JR- (11. Juni 2009)

Ja, so hätte ich das auch gesagt. Hier kam außerdem grad noch ein richtig kräftiger Regenguss runter.
Wird heute wohl nix...


----------



## Staff34 (11. Juni 2009)

Naja das nächste mal eben. Dann wird halt heute nochmal ausgeruht.


----------



## avant (12. Juni 2009)

Mönsch - ein echter Biker trotzt so einem "Unwetterle"  Die Tour hat noch geklappt, zeitweise wurde es etwas naß und windig, aber das hielt sich hier in Grenzen. Am Ende waren es dann 72 km bei 1400hm.

Freue mich auf unsere Pasta-Party heute Abend.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (12. Juni 2009)

@boernie & -JR-: Den Startplatz von TimoSon vergebe ich, da er seit gestern im Urlaub ist. Meldet Euch einfach bei mir per Handy (0177/4235637). Wer zuerst kommt, bekommt das Ticket 

@All: Bis zur Nudelparty heute Abend...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Fully125 (12. Juni 2009)

sers, ich bins matze, 
leonie und ich kommen auch zur nudelparty,
also wenn ihr irgendwo was reserviert habt mich bitte auch no mit einplanen,(leo hat sich schon angemeldet)
bis denne


----------



## Offroadie (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Biker,
wollte mich mal kurz zurückmelden. OP ist gut verlaufen, jetzt muss ich mich halt in Geduld üben (nicht gerade meine Stärke...) Wenn alles weiter gut verläuft, kann ich mit etwas Glück morgen nachmittag schon wieder heim.

Ein ganz großes Dankeschön an alle hilfreichen Hände und Trostspender, die mich und mein Bike nach meinem Looping "aufgefangen" haben!  Ohne Euch wäre ich ganz schön aufgeschmissen gewesen! 
Mit Biken ist erstmal nix in der nächsten Zeit, aber ich komm' demnächst mal auf ein Freitagsbierle vorbei. Ihr habt ja was gut bei mir ;-).

Hoffe Ihr hattet trotz der unfreiwilligen Unterbrechung einen schönen Bike-Marathon und eine tolle Fete anschließend.

CU soon  ;-)
Martina


----------



## MTBFan82 (14. Juni 2009)

Hey, 
gut das es dir schon wieder bissle besser geht. Auch von mir dann mal Gute Besserung!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Staff34 (14. Juni 2009)

Servusle an alle,
ich wünsch Dir auch mal ne gute Besserung, 
die Tour gestern war echt super, aber auch ziemlich anstrengend.
Ich hab heute noch die Lichtensterntour mitgemacht und danach noch ne kleine Biergartenrunde, zum Schluß hab ich auch 65Km und geringe 650HM auf dem Tacho gehabt.
Grüßle an alle, Achim


----------



## cubescott (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Martina,

ich wünsche Dir auch gute Genesung. Jetzt ist erst mal wichtig daß Du dich in Ruhe auskurierst.
Durch Deinen Unfall (I was a little shocked) hatten wir zu fünft + Guide Frank eine XXL-Siesta beim Kuchenbuffet am See.
Bei der Tour waren wieder ein paar Schmankerl dabei, vielleicht können wir da mal was nachholen.

Bis bald

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Akasha (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo ihr BOAs,

ich habe mal ein nicht-fahrradtechnisches Anliegen:

Ich bin erst vor ein paar Monaten nach Sachsenheim gezogen und suche momentan eine Location für meinen 30sten. Die Burgruine wollte man mir nicht überlassen (komisch..) und die Grillplätze in der Region werden anscheinend nicht vermietet. Vor allem darf man dort auch nicht zelten. Ich habe natürlich weder Lust, nach meiner eigenen Feier besoffen heimzufahren noch am selben Abend noch aufzuräumen. Daher bin ich auf der Suche nach einem abgelegenen Grundstück, eine Streuobstwiese oder etwas anderes, auf dem ich am 18./19.07. meinen 30sten feiern darf und grillen und zelten kann. Ich bin gern bereit, eine kleine Miete zu zahlen und eine Chemietoilette zu bestellen. Natürlich wird alles am Sonntag wieder aufgeräumt.

Wenn jemand von euch ein Grundstück besitzt oder jemanden kennt, wäre es toll, wenn ihr euch bei mir meldet. Vielleicht lade ich denjenigen dann sogar ein 

Grüßle, Elli
07147.601474


----------



## FrankB (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Martina,
schön dass Du die Sache überleben wirst , da macht man sich ja schon Sorgen.
Falls es Dich amüsiert: die Doc Blue Kur hat mir rein gar nichts genutzt, bei Ochsenbach haben mir ein paar spitze Steine den Hinterreifen richtig aufgerissen. Die Strombiker haben mir zum Glück einen Fahrradkrankentransport zum Armbruster organisiert. Danach gings weiter. Blöd nur, dass ich jetzt schon wieder mit 39° Fieber auf dem Sofa lieg (Ursache wahrscheinlich eine Pilzinfektion, die ich mir durch die Antibiotika aufgeschnappt hab)
.

So ischs Läba.
Wie lang dauerts denn, bis Du wieder biken kannst?

an die anderen GPSler: könnt Ihr mir die GPS-Dateien schicken (frankbgn at web.de). Hab in meiner so nen blöden Schlenker nach Bönnigheim drin .


----------



## Laggiman (14. Juni 2009)

Hi Martina

Wünsche dir auch eine gute besserung.
Es ist schön zu hören/lesen das es dir den Umständen nach schon wieder besser geht.
Kopf hoch, s`wird scho wieder 

Gruß Toni


----------



## miller_0275 (14. Juni 2009)

@Martina

Und auch von mir,wünsch ich dir ne recht gute Genesung und dass de bald wieder auf da Drahtesel hocka koasch.


Grüssle Camillo


----------



## ibiza (14. Juni 2009)

Martina? Wie, was isch passierd


----------



## Nico M. (15. Juni 2009)

@Martina: Schön das Du eventuell heute wieder heim kommst. Du sahst am Samstag Abend auch schon wieder richtig fit aus 
Bitte rufe mich doch nach der Entlassung mal an, da ich mit Dir nochmals kurz über die Sommertour schwätzen will.

@Frank: Auch Dir eine gute Besserung!!!

LG an alle und bis Freitag, Nico M.


----------



## avant (15. Juni 2009)

Offroadie,

die Nachricht von Deinem Looping hat schnell die Runde gemacht und auch mir einen ordentlichen Schrecken eingejagt. Daher ist es schön zu sehen, daß Du bereits wieder fleißig tippen kannst.
Ich hoffe, daß es nicht allzulange dauert, bis Du wieder aufs geliebte Bike darfst, daher auch von der Sektion Horrheim die besten Genesungswünsche !!

Grüssle,

Jo

PS: @Kailinger - die Zwischenfälle der letzten Wochen/Monate schreien doch glatt nach einem weiteren Techniktraining. Haste schon etwas in der Planung ?


----------



## alias2 (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Martina ,
von mir auch eine gute Besserung . Habs in der Bietigheimer Zeitung heute auch gelesen.
Pleidelsheimerin nach schwerem Sturz ins Krankenhaus eingeliefert , ist es ein Schlüsselbeinbruch ?  
Wieder nur RR vom RSV auf dem Bild

Mit sportlichen Grüßen  Horst


----------



## ibiza (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo Martina,

habs gelesen. Meinen Titel kann ich jetzt echt bald abgeben. 

Gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (15. Juni 2009)

Hey,
besten Dank für die vielen Genesungswünsche von Euch allen. Bin heute schon wieder aus dem KH entlassen worden, mit der Auflage die Schulter die nächsten 2 Wochen "saumäßig zu schonen".
Übrigens war nicht ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein, sondern eine Schultereckgelenksprengung namens Rockwood IV der Grund meines Kurzaufenthaltes im KH. Jetzt ist der "Clavicula" aber wieder sauber verdrahtet, die Bänder geflickt und jedes Teil wieder da wo's hingehört...

@Oli, Deinen Titel kannste gerne behalten - da bin ich nicht so scharf drauf 

@Frank, ebenfalls gute Besserung!

Also dann bis bald
und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken

Liebe Grüsse
Martina


----------



## Staff34 (15. Juni 2009)

Das ist aber klasse, das Du wieder Heim durftest, wenigstens ne gewohnte Umgebung.
Musst aber wirklich schaun, das Du Dich schonst, sonst wirds nichts, mit der schnellen Genesung.
Weiterhin alles Gute, 
Nen Grüßle an alle, Achim


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. Juni 2009)

Hi Martina

Dank der Fallpauschalen habe ich eine Visite im KKH BiBi nicht mehr hinbekommen. Wünsch dir alles gute und ein baldiges Wiedersehen auf dem bike

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (15. Juni 2009)

@Offroadie - 2 Wochen, das geht aber fix. Dann biste ja doch bald wieder auf dem Bike. So muß das !

@Battlingszeus - Fallpauschale ? Das hat jetzt aber nix mit dem "Fall" von Martina zu tun, hoffe ich 

@FrankB - Auch Dir gute Besserung. Sind wir jetzt eigentlich auf der Krankenstation "BOA"  ?

@All - Nachdem mein Marathon- und der berufliche Streß etwas nachgelassen haben freue ich mich auf unsere gemütlichen Ausfahrten dieses WE !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. Juni 2009)

Nee Nee

hat nichts mit "hinfallen" zu tun, sondern eher mit "Hinauswerfen" aus dem KKH. Wobei bei Martina auch eine Flucht in Betracht kommt,

Ride on

Felix


----------



## boernie (15. Juni 2009)

@ alle erkranken auch von mir gute genessungswünsche

wollte mal wieder sagen bin jetzt wieder regelmßig online hatte letzte Zeit viel zu tun konnte daher nicht immer on sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (16. Juni 2009)

@Felix: nix Flucht .... wurde "wegen guter Führung" vorzeitig entlassen!   wollte dort ja auch keine Wurzeln schlagen 

@Jo: na ja, nach den 2 Wochen "saumäßiger Schonfrist" geht's dann erstmal ganz langsam wieder los mit Mobilation usw. Nach 8 Wochen kommen dann die Drähte wieder raus. Bis dahin geht biketechnisch definitiv nix. Danach sieht man weiter...

Wird schon wieder ... irgendwann ;-)

CU
Martina


----------



## avant (16. Juni 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> @Jo: na ja, nach den 2 Wochen "saumäßiger Schonfrist" geht's dann erstmal ganz langsam wieder los mit Mobilation usw. Nach 8 Wochen kommen dann die Drähte wieder raus. Bis dahin geht biketechnisch definitiv nix. Danach sieht man weiter...


Na wenigstens haste jetzt genug Zeit, Dich mit der Biketechnik auseinanderzusetzen 
Darüberhinaus fängt ja jetzt langsam die "langweilige" Bikezeit auf den harten Böden an - total öde. Mit Deinem "Neueinstieg" darfst Du wenigstens gleich wieder auf anspruchsvollerem Gelände ran 

@All - kann mir bitte einer seine GPS-Aufzeichnung der 100-km Strombiketour zuschicken. Ich bin seeeehr interessiert, da mir die olle 2.7'er Firmware meines Garmins die Aufzeichnung total zerstört hat  - Merci !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (17. Juni 2009)

Zuerstmal gute Genesung an die Fraktion der Kranken!

@Jo, ich hab den GPS-Track von der 100er Runde vom Strombike. Schick sie Dir per Mail.

@ALL, hat jemand die GPS-Tracks von der 75 und 50er Runde vom Strombike und könnte ihr mir diese per Mail zuschicken?

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Michele (17. Juni 2009)

Hab Ihn aufgezeichnet. Kannst Du mir Deine mailadresse senden, schick Ihn Dir.
Grüße Michael


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Juni 2009)

Servus Michael,
danke für das Angebot, hab sie schon bekommen.
Falls Du die 100er Tour haben möchtest, dann schick mir ne PN hier im Forum.

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## avant (19. Juni 2009)

Das Wetterle sieht hier ja bescheiden aus - egal, die BOAs haben Sonne im Herzen 

Ich freue mich auf die Tour heute Abend !

Bis später,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (19. Juni 2009)

So sehe ich es auch - sehen uns heut Abend um 18 Uhr...

LG, Nico.


----------



## berglady81 (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo Boa`s zuammen,

ich kann leider heute nicht mit zum Biken, da meine Freundin ihren Geburtstagfeiert. Am weekend bin ich leider auch schon verplant.

Grüßle bis nächsten Freitag

Leonie von Freiberg


----------



## Nico M. (19. Juni 2009)

Wer ist heut bei dem Scheiß Wetter mit dabei - weis auch noch nett?


----------



## Staff34 (19. Juni 2009)

Servusle, 
wir waren dann doch zu elft, aber bis zum Vereinsheim hat es sich langsam, bis auf sechs ausgedünnt.
Es war trotz alledem eine sehr Traillastige Tour 

Bis morgen dann,

Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (19. Juni 2009)

Hey,
jo war echt geil aber leider war ist mein Material alles andere zuverlässig, oder ich bin einfach zu grob...

Gruß Simon  

Wenns mir einer repariert bis morgen Nachmittag ansonsten schönes WE und dann halt bis nächste Woche Freitag!


----------



## Staff34 (20. Juni 2009)

Servusle, 
mir reicht es heute doch leider nicht,
Hab Hausdienst......
Bis denne, wünsch euch ne Klasse Tour heute,

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## ibiza (20. Juni 2009)

Sauber und mir reicht es - leider sehr kurzfristig - nicht für eine lange Tour.
Werde eben hier im Eck 'ne kurze Tour machen.

Euch viel Spaß, bis dann.


----------



## cubescott (20. Juni 2009)

hOI,

each year the same procedure:

Habe 20 Euro, am 19.07. ist der Aspen-MTB-Marathon, und am 20.07. kommen Adolescents nach Stuttgart Is leider ein Montag, aber NO WAY, geht da trotzdem was?

See you

Rainer


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. Juni 2009)

Moin...
Nach 4 Hefe gehts mir jetzt zwar besser aber der Frust sitzt dennoch tief, so ein Mischt .Bin echt mal gespannt ob ich mein Bike bis zu unserer Ausfahrt im Schwarzwald überhaupt wieder habe..   

Werd am Freitag dennoch mal reinschauen, halt ohne Bike aber dafür auf n Hefe

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2009)

Sodele,

nach dem Defekt beim Ausritt am Fr. ist mein Bike jetzt wieder einsatzbereit. 's isch jo net so daß m'r koi Ersatzbrems' d'rhoim hot 

@Simon ich drück' Dir die Daumen, daß Du Dein Bike rechtzeitig zurückbekommst. Wenn Du ein Reserve-Hinterrad brauchst kannste eins von mir haben 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. Juni 2009)

Servus,
am Hinterrad liegts nimmer dafür am Hinterbau und den wirst du wohl kaum passend daheim liegen haben...

Gruß Simon und danke fürs Angebot..


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2009)

... einen Hinterbau habe ich Dir zwar nicht, aber ein kulanter Bikehändler stellt Dir bei einem kapitalen Rahmenschaden üblicherweise ein Leihbike zur Verfügung.

Grüssle,

Jo - der Dir die Daumen drückt


----------



## Nico M. (22. Juni 2009)

Da bin ich wohl am Freitag zu zeitig abgehauen...

@Simon: Dein Ausfall habe ich noch mitbekommen, aber dann gleich ein Bruch des Hinterbaus, so ein Mist

@Jo: Bremse ausgefallen?

Oh je, bis zum kommenden Freitag...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (22. Juni 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @Jo: Bremse ausgefallen?


Nicht *aus*gefallen - eher *ab*gefallen  Die Aufnahme des Bremshebelbolzens ist nach einem Umfaller abgebrochen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## berglady81 (24. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Anmeldungen für den 4. Lautertaler Bikemarathon können jetzt
online angenommen werden.
Hab mich gerade eben angemeldet.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Staff34 (25. Juni 2009)

Servusle @ alle

@Leonie: Welche Strecke haste denn genommen?

Grüßle, Achim


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich am Sonntag beim 3 Ländergiro auf dem Timmelsjoch fast erforen wäre, war wirklich saukalt, hab ich mich als weitere Trainingsmotivation auch beim Lautertaler angemeldet. Um die Motivation auch hoch zu halten hab ich mir die Langstrecke vorgenommen.


----------



## MTBFan82 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
hab mich auch gerade für die Mittelstrecke angemeldet

Gruß Simon


----------



## miller_0275 (25. Juni 2009)

Hi,
ich mach dieses Jahr au mal bei der Mitteldistanz mit...
scheinen ja einige Boa's teil zu nehmen,hoffentlich hamma bis da hin au unsere Trikots

Grüssle von Camillo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (25. Juni 2009)

habe mich auch mal angemeldet mitteldistanz


----------



## boernie (25. Juni 2009)

habe mich gerade für Aspen angemeldet


----------



## berglady81 (25. Juni 2009)

Staff34 schrieb:


> Servusle @ alle
> 
> @Leonie: Welche Strecke haste denn genommen?
> 
> Grüßle, Achim



Hallo Achim

hab mich für 2 Runden angemdeldet

Gruß

Leonie


----------



## Staff34 (25. Juni 2009)

Servusle an alle,
hab mich jetzt auch bei der Mitteldistanz angemeldet.
Camillo und Leonie stehen schon auf der Starterliste.
Was habt ihr denn als Teamname eingegeben?
Grüßle Achim
PS: Jo willste Dich nicht auch anmelden?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Juni 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nachdem ich am Sonntag beim 3 Ländergiro auf dem Timmelsjoch fast erforen wäre, war wirklich saukalt, hab ich mich als weitere Trainingsmotivation auch beim Lautertaler angemeldet. Um die Motivation auch hoch zu halten hab ich mir die Langstrecke vorgenommen.




Die Kälte hat mir doch zugesetzt, war natürlich das Stilfser Joch, sehen ja auch fast gleich aus


----------



## berglady81 (26. Juni 2009)

Staff34 schrieb:


> Servusle an alle,
> hab mich jetzt auch bei der Mitteldistanz angemeldet.
> Camillo und Leonie stehen schon auf der Starterliste.
> Was habt ihr denn als Teamname eingegeben?
> ...



Hallo Achim,

ich hab mich ohne Teamname angemeldet,
das hat geklappt.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## MTBFan82 (27. Juni 2009)

Hi, 
hab mich heut auch noch für den Bikemax Marathon vom RC Pfeil angemeldet. Ebenfalls die etwas längere Strecke " Marathon "

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. Juni 2009)

da muß ich mich kurzfristg entscheiden, am 12.9. ist der Bodenseemarathon


----------



## Nico M. (28. Juni 2009)

Hallo BOAs,

das war mal ein schönes Bike-Weekend.

Die Hocketse vor dem Vereinsheim am Freitag nach dem biken (ca. 75% Trailanteil), wo niemand mehr heimgehen wollte. Und die schöne Tour am Sonntag, an der 15 Teilnehmer (davon 5 Frauen) eine geniale Ausfahrt genossen.

Immer weiter so...

LG, Nico.


----------



## boernie (28. Juni 2009)

werde an diesem Samstag wieder teilnehmen wenn ich darf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (28. Juni 2009)

Hab mich jetzt auch für die Mitteldistanz beim Lautertal angemeldet 

Gruß Toni


----------



## berglady81 (28. Juni 2009)

die Tour Freitagabend und heute war echt super, obwohl meine Beine nicht mehr Rock tauglich aussehen :-(, egal werde weiter mit euch biken.

Wünsch alle zusammen viel Spaß beim Bikeweekend in Wildbad

Leonie


----------



## avant (29. Juni 2009)

Sodele - die Anmeldung für den Pfälzerwald Marathon und Lautertal ist raus. Ich freue mich schon auf die Events.

Die Planung der MTB-Tour um Enzklösterle ist in vollem Gange - sieht schon recht nett aus und der Trailanteil wird jetzt auch höher 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (29. Juni 2009)

Hallo Jo,

Trail rules, freu mich schon.

Aber bitte bau bei diesen Temperaturen auch 2 Oasen zum Wasserfassen ein (Tankstelle, Supermarkt, Biergarten...), weißt ja, ich hab Durst wie ein Kamel, nur mein Speicher reicht nicht so lang

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. Juni 2009)

Der Pfälzerwald (http://www.bikemarathon-pfaelzerwald.de) klingt nicht schlecht, werde evtl. kurzfristig mitfahren


----------



## alias2 (1. Juli 2009)

Hallo eine kleine Info ,
zwischen Löchgau und Freudental ist ein Mäusebussard wieder oder noch angriffslustig, 
ich sah wie ER am Sonntag einen Rennradler angegriffen hat ! 
Jo C. Du weißt wie es ist . 

Mit sportlichen Grüßen  Horst


----------



## Kailinger (1. Juli 2009)

Der geht dann also nur auf Rennradler, oder?


----------



## ARB (1. Juli 2009)

klar geht der nur auf rennradler! isch halt gut erzogen!
ist jemand die letzten jahre beim aspen marathon mitgefahrn? wie wars? trails oder doch waldautobahn?
an alle revoluzzer: am samstag ist in neckarwestheim demo glaub so gegen eins! 
rot schwarze grüße
dani


----------



## cubescott (2. Juli 2009)

Hi Dani,

der Aspen soll gut und knackig sein. Zitat Martin (der Schnelle aus Löchgau) "die haben Ihre Hausaufgaben gemacht".
Am besten Felix fragen, der war letztes Jahr dabei.

But what about Adolescents 1 Tag später in Stuttgart? Oder wäre das zu krass 1 Woche nach unserer Schwarzwaldidylle

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Juli 2009)

wird das was heute????????????


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi, also ich weiß auch ned so recht... regnen tuts hier zwar ned aber die Wolken hängen bedenklich tief


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Juli 2009)

ah ok es regnet, damit ists für heut abend erledigt


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Juli 2009)

hat ufghert, also los


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Juli 2009)

so schnell geht, s`regert wieder,

bleibt nur die Vorfreude auf morgen


----------



## cubescott (3. Juli 2009)

will dr Nico oimol in Biergarten ...

Aber des holn wr nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (3. Juli 2009)

werde wahrscheinlich morgen net mitfahren habe ne kleine Entzündung in der kniekehle zugezogenmuß mich genesen bis mosbach


----------



## Nico M. (4. Juli 2009)

Keine Angst Rainer, das holen wir nach.
Fahren gleich in Kurzurlaub, bin daher dieses Weekend nicht mit am Start.

Viel Spaß Euch.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (4. Juli 2009)

... war eine schöne Tour heute - bin morgen wieder am Start - wer hat Lust ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (4. Juli 2009)

Hi

Also ich hatte auch vor morgen ein tour zu unternehmen.
Will aber schon recht Früh los (so 8 Uhr/8:30 Uhr) ,da ich 11:30Uhr wieder zuhause sein müßte.
Wenn wir da was organisieren könnten wär`s nicht schlecht.

Gruß Toni


----------



## avant (5. Juli 2009)

Servus Toni,

8:00 klappt bei mir leider nicht - ich werde erst so gegen 10:00 starten können. 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Jo

Macht nicht`s, dann zieh ich alleine los.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Uli A (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hab ne Frage zur Größe der Trikots, da ich beim Anprobieren noch nicht in eurer Runde war.

Möchte mir das MTB-Kurzarm-Trikot bestellen.

Vom diesjährigen strombike habe ich das XL-Trikot. Das Ding passt gerade so, könnte aber noch ein klein wenig weiter sein.

Konnte übrigens bei den letzen Ausfahrten wg. anderer Verpflichtungen (es war wie verhext) nicht mitfahren. Nächste Woche bin ich dann in den Dolomiten  und anschließend passt es dann hoffentlich wieder.

Also, wenn mir jemand mit der Trikotgröße weiterhelfen könnte.

Grüße

Uli


----------



## Kailinger (6. Juli 2009)

Servus Uli, 

frag doch einfach mal den Nico per Mail was die anderen großen Kerle bestellt haben! Der kann Dir bestimmt helfen.

Kai


----------



## ibiza (7. Juli 2009)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Servus Uli,
> 
> frag doch einfach mal den Nico per Mail was die anderen großen Kerle bestellt haben! Der kann Dir bestimmt helfen.
> 
> Kai



Ja, da gibt es so "Prachtkerle" wie uns - gelle Toni. Wir brauchen schon etwas größeres an Material. Ich wollte mir das Trikot ja beim Zelt-Herzog machen lassen, hat er aber abgelehnt. 

Meine ursprünglich angedachte Körpergröße ging leider in den Umfang und musste gerade mal bei 1,75 m stehen bleiben. 

Da die Trikots sehr verschieden ausfallen und das erste in unserem Angebot (MTB-Trikot) etwas lockerer sein soll, habe ich mich gleich für das 3XL-Teil entschlossen. Sollte ich in meinem Leben doch noch einmal Gewicht verlieren, dann habe ich gleich ein Zelt - praktisch.


----------



## ibiza (7. Juli 2009)

Die Wettervorhersage für euren Enzklösterle-Trip sieht auch nicht besser aus als für mich das Wetter in Oberstaufen (09.-12.07.).

Hoffentlich wird es für uns alle nicht zu nass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (7. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
naja mal nicht schwarz malen. Die richtige Reifen drauf und dann passt des mit dem Wetter . Hab heut endlich mein Bike wieder bekommen , sieht schon bissle anders aus jetzt mit dem weißen Hinterbau. Aber wenigstens hab ichs jetzt  endlich wieder und kann von meinem Classic Hardcore Starrgabelbike wieder auf Federung umsteigen 
Bis Freitag oder Samstag !

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (8. Juli 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Die Wettervorhersage für euren Enzklösterle-Trip sieht auch nicht besser aus als für mich das Wetter in Oberstaufen (09.-12.07.).
> 
> Hoffentlich wird es für uns alle nicht zu nass.



Ich habe die Wettervorhersage die letzten Tage verfolgt: die Tendenz für Enzklösterle ist mittlerweile sehr gut und wird jeden Tag besser. Aktuell ist der Sa wolkig, vereinzelt mit Sonne, bis 21°C und 20% Regenrisiko. 






Am Fr. soll es ebenfalls nur einen kurzen leichten Schauer geben, also wird der Untergrund für uns Biker top 
Am So. soll es bis zu 23°C geben und Nachmittags ein Regenrisiko von 60% - pffft, egal.

Sollte einer der Teilnehmer an der MTB-Tour meine gestrige eMail mit der Agenda und den Strecken nicht bekommen haben -> eMail oder PN an mich, dann reiche ich die Infos nach.

Wir brauchen noch Bussle und PKW, damit die 17 Teilnehmer & Bikes transportiert werden können - bitte um Feedback, wer mit einem entsprechenden Auto reisen kann/wird.

Ich freue mich riesig auf unsere Tour - die Strecken sehen sehr vielversprechend aus.

Grüssle,

Jo - der seine Leichtpellen austauschen wird


----------



## Nico M. (10. Juli 2009)

Bin heute Abend nicht mit dabei, da ich ein Termin warnehmen muss.
Freue mich schon auf unsere Sommertour, hoffentlich muss ich die nicht auch noch absagen...

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (10. Juli 2009)

... aber Nico, daß Du auf der Tour nicht mit dabei bist gilt es in *jedem* Falle zu vermeiden - Steffen hat mir in einer eMail nochmals bestätigt, daß wir mit der Singletrailtour die schönsten Trails der Gegend ausgesucht haben 

Sogar der Wettergott ist uns gnädig - auch für den So wird nun kein Regen mehr vorhergesagt - Sa/So nur noch max 20% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit (d.h. kein Regen) und für den Sa sogar nur noch leichte Bewölkung (und viel Sonne) - so ein Glück!
Die Temp sollen bis max 21° am Sa und 24° am So liegen - ein top Wetter für uns Biker also.

.. momentan sind wir etwas knapp an Transportmittel - mit den aktuell gemeldeten 4 PKW können wir gerade mal 10 von 16 gemeldeten Bikes transportieren. Wir brauchen also noch mehr Fahrer/PKW.

Ich freue mich riesig !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## FrankB (10. Juli 2009)

@Jo: die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ich wg. Unpässlichkeit kurzfristig noch absage, ist ungefähr so hoch wie die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit am WE. Ein weiteres Bike mit ausgebautem Hinterrad mitzunehmen, wär im Kangoo kein Problem, das kannst Du also einplanen. 

Frank


----------



## Nico M. (10. Juli 2009)

Hey Jo, ich will schon mitkommen und werde es auch. Freue mich schon so lange drauf.

Habe mir letzte Woche (nach 2 Wochen leichter Erkältung) Antibiotika verschreiben lassen. Habe es erst nach weiteren zwei Tagen widerwillig aber notwendig eingenommen. Nun ist die Zeit rum und es wird einfach nicht besser. So ein Scheiß...

Aber ich lass mich nicht unterkriegen.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (10. Juli 2009)

@FrankB: Merci ! Damit ist das Transportproblem wie folgt gelöst:

--------------TN---Bikes
Achim:------ 3 ---- 3
Frank:------ 1 ---- 2
Joachim:--- 2 ---- 5
Jo:---------- 4 ---- x
Kai:--------- 3 ---- 4
Simon:----- 3 ---- 2

-> --------- 16 -- 16

@Nico: ich hatte am Wochenanfang dasselbe Problem - eine ordentliche Magenverstimmung, die allerdings mittlerweile auskuriert wurde. 
Ansonsten gilt: wir fahren unsere Tour ja nur locker auf ankommen und ohne Speed, dann ist es ja nicht so schlimm, wenn du noch nicht so ganz auf dem Damm bist.

Kann übrigens bitte noch einer mit Navi die Touren die ich verschickt hatte auf sein GPS-Gerät laden - ich möchte nicht der "Single Point of Failure" sein 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. Juli 2009)

Hi Jo, 
ich seh grad das du bei mir 2 Bikes eingetragen hast, könnte eng werden derjenige sollte dann echt noch nen teppich ( um den zwischen die Bikes zu legen ) mitbringen. Eigentlich bin ich nur von nem Personentransport  ausgegangen. Hab ja kein Dach oder Biketräger, aber könnte auch mit 3 Leuten klappen und 2 Bikes da die Rücksitzbank ja 60/40 teilbar ist.
Wegem GPS, ich versuch mal die Tour bei mir reinzuladen.

Gruß Simon und bis morgen


----------



## FrankB (10. Juli 2009)

Ich hab die Touren auf dem e-trex (mit mapsource auf 500 Punkte runtergerechnet), ich blicks bloß immer nicht so, wie ich die richtige Richtung einstell, aber das hat mich noch nie groß gestört .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (10. Juli 2009)

ich wünsach ieuch extrem viel fun und das ihr alle heile heim kommt bin am Sonntag in Mosbach beim Rennen mal schauen wie´s wird


----------



## avant (10. Juli 2009)

Servus Boernie - Merci für die guten Wünsche. Auch Dir viel Spaß bei Deinem Rennen !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (12. Juli 2009)

An alle die nicht an der Sommertour teilnehmen konnten:

Wir haben mit 16 BOAs eine super schöne Sommertour im Schwarzwald absolviert und dabei die einen oder anderen Höhenmeter in die Waden pumpen müssen. Das Wetter war am Samstag super gut, sodass wir sogar an der "Badener Höhe" bis nach Frankreich schauen konnten. Heute wurden wir beim Frühstück vom schlechten Wetter eingeholt. Naja man kann halt nicht alles haben...

Vielen Dank nochmals an die Organisatoren Martina und Jo!

LG, Nico


----------



## ibiza (12. Juli 2009)

Hallo liebe Leut,

s' Allgäu isch mi a widdr los. 

Unser Wetter war recht durchwachsen, aber in Summe gesehen erträglich.
Sind an 3 Tagen gefahren (heute war Heimfahrt). Haben es nicht übertrieben. In den Tagen haben wir es gerade mal auf 160 Km und 1900 Höhenmeter gebracht.

Am angenehmsten war jedoch die Tour Oberstaufen - Oberstdorf - Oberstaufen mit ca. 90 Km, jedoch mit nur - aber ausreichenden - 572 Höhenmetern.

2010 schreit nach mehr.


----------



## MTBFan82 (12. Juli 2009)

Servus,
naja Nico so ganz stimmt des ja mit dem Wetter ned. Wir hatten noch relativ gutes Wetter nach dem Regen, sogar die Sonne kam raus. Pünktlich zur heutigen Heimfahrt kam dann der Regen wieder, aber unser Timing war mehr als perfekt so das keiner nass wurde. Schade das die meisten die coolen Trails von heut nicht mit erleben konnten/ wollten

PS: Die Bilder werd ich demnächst mal verschicken, sind über 100 Stück

Gruß von Don Kaputo


----------



## avant (12. Juli 2009)

@Don Defekto: röööchtög, die Tour heute war genial, nachdem wir auf die Singletrail-Empfehlungen der Lokals aus den einschlägigen GPS-Foren verzichtet hatten und auf die gute alte Manier mit Karte und der Erfahrung von Daniel als ehemaligem Local dann eine ganz andere Tour geplant wurde (Shutteln zum Hochmoor und Trailsurfen bis fast nach Gernsbach - Tragepassagen incl ...)

Summasummarum ein - wie ich finde - tolles WE mit allem, was ein Bikerherz begehrt. Ich glaube, wir waren nicht das letzte Mal in der Gegend um Enzklösterle 

Schade nur, daß ich erst so spät auf die Idee gekommen bin, meine Sattelstütze abzusenken ...

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: unser(e) Zeckensammler hatte(n) heute wieder richtig zu tun ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (13. Juli 2009)

Jau Jo, daheim hab ich noch so'n Biest entdeckt. Aber 2 Zecken zeigen, daß wir Daniels Jugendrevier ordentlich durchkämmt haben. Ich bin so froh, daß unser BOA-Wochenende nicht schon morgens zu Ende war.

Dickes Lob an Martina und Jo für die Organisation, unsere Streckenscouts und daß sich alle am Samstag bis zum Hotel durchgebissen haben

Ich hab schon Bock auf Freitag.

Rainer


----------



## Kailinger (13. Juli 2009)

Na dann hasch ja endlich Dein Bock!
Freut mich! 

Hab grad mal wieder in Gabelöl geduscht und die dämlich Sattelstütze wieder geflickt. Scheissteil.

Aber schee wars trotzdem. Endlich gings mal wieder richtig zur Sache. Stromberg ist ne Autobahn. 

Ebenfalls Lob an Jo und Martina voln meiner Seite! Tiptop 

Kai


----------



## kathrin82 (14. Juli 2009)

Zumal die kleinen Biester auch Holzbock genannt werden...

Vielen lieben Dank an Martina und Jo fürs Organisieren!
War so ein schönes Wochenende!

Viele Grüße

Kathrin


----------



## Offroadie (14. Juli 2009)

Hey alle,
muss mich doch auch mal wieder melden.  Es freut mich, dass Eure Sommertour so schön war und trotz der durchwachsenen Wetteraussichten auch am Sonntag noch zustande kam.
Ich denke ich komm am Freitag mal vorbei, dann müsst Ihr mir alles erzählen...
Liebe Grüße
Martina


----------



## Offroadie (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,  nochmal ich... 

Kurze Info:   vom 25. - 26.07.09 findet in München die Bike Expo statt

Geht jemand von Euch hin?

Online gibt es Gratis Tickets unter 

http://www.bike-expo.com/prj_45/view/index.cfm?lng=1&nv=4

Kosten vor Ort: 10 Euro

 Am Samstag stehen beim "Park and Ride" die Themen BMX, Mountainbike und Dirt im Vordergrund.

VG
Martina


----------



## MTBFan82 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,
würd zwar mit aber hab echt keine Zeit grade. Das mit den Bildern haut leider nicht hin per Email, kann sie nicht mal hochladen weils zuviele sind. Ich hoffe am Freitag da zu sein. Wer interesse hat soll mir nen USB Stick mitbringen, das wäre das einfachste ( Brenner ist grad defekt ).

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. Juli 2009)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> würd zwar mit aber hab echt keine Zeit grade. Das mit den Bildern haut leider nicht hin per Email, kann sie nicht mal hochladen weils zuviele sind. Ich hoffe am Freitag da zu sein. Wer interesse hat soll mir nen USB Stick mitbringen, das wäre das einfachste ( Brenner ist grad defekt ).
> 
> Gruß Simon



Hallo Simon,

du scheinst ja nicht nur beim Bike Pech zu haben


----------



## Nico M. (16. Juli 2009)

Wünsche Euch Morgen und am Weekend viel Spaß beim biken. Felix, Rolf und ich sind am Weekend in den Alpen, bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter.

@Simon: Lade einfach das Programm "Tinypic" aus dem Netz herunter und verkleinere sie. Anschlißend bestenfalls in einem Zip-Ordner versenden.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juli 2009)

18:00 Uhr, es schüttet!

Toll!


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juli 2009)

Morgen 14.00 Uhr fahren wir regulär.

Da ich morgen ned kann (und es wohl eh pissen wird):

Würd wer am Sonntag um 9.30 Uhr mit fahren?
Bis jetzt der Daniel und ich!

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (17. Juli 2009)

Kailinger schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr, es schüttet!


... wieso - haste kein 3 Wetter Taft ? 

Grüssle,

Jo - der heute auch nicht fährt


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juli 2009)

Nö, aber Bock! Rainer?


----------



## MTBFan82 (17. Juli 2009)

Hi, 
so ein Mistwetter... Ich wär am Sonntag dabei, falls es morgen auch so schüttet

Gruß Simon


----------



## FrankB (17. Juli 2009)

Sonntag 9.30 wär ich dabei, wenns nicht schifft.
Aber: lt. Wetterbericht wirds im Lauf des Sonntags trockener. Wenns also schifft, logg ich mich hier mal ein, vielleicht läßt sich noch was für den Nachmittag ausmachen!


----------



## boernie (17. Juli 2009)

bin am sonntag in aspen dabei hoffe das es nicht zur reinen schlammschlacht wird


----------



## berglady81 (18. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollt kurz Fragen, fährt heute jemand Bike um 14.00 Uhr

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## avant (18. Juli 2009)

... bei mir klappt's heute ab Besigheim leider nicht - wer mal auf etwas andere Trails Lust hat - ab 17:30 fahre ich heute für 2-3h in Richtung Maulbronn/Mühlacker.
Treffpunkt: Marktplatz Horrheim
Morgen bin ich ab 9:30 dabei.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Tuxer (18. Juli 2009)

Servus,

würd heut ne lockere Runde mitfahren, solange es von oben trocken bleibt ...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTBFan82 (18. Juli 2009)

Hey,
das war heut echt mal ne gute Runde. Das Wetter hat einigermaßen mitgespielt und Temperaturen waren ok.

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (19. Juli 2009)

jawohl da stimm Ihr dir zu, meine Beine waren ein wenig müde zum Schluß.

Schönen Sonntag

Leonie


----------



## avant (19. Juli 2009)

... bei ons kommt's grad donkel ond d'r Jo isch soichnaß ...

Musste umdrehen, nachdem ich im Wald von einem Regenguß komplett durchnässt wurde. Habe mich gerade trockengelegt und starte dann nochmal alleine durch.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (19. Juli 2009)

Luke, Heiko und ich haben gestern abend spontan ne ausgedehnte Runde mitm Jacky gedreht. Dabei haben wir großartig übers radeln philosophiert.
Von dem her könnt ich grad eh ned gradausfahren.

Subber Aktion, gell! Großartig ne Runde anleiern um dann selber zu voll zu sein...sorry. 

Gruß Kai


----------



## ibiza (19. Juli 2009)




----------



## avant (19. Juli 2009)

... bin auch wieder zurück. Das Wetter war heute genial und mit jeder Stunde trockenen Wetters wurde der Gripp besser. Die Tour ging über den Eselsberg, den Burgweg nach Schmie und dann die Eppinger Linie zurück - top Trails 

Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf die nächste gemeinsame Ausfahrt !

@Kailinger: Frank musste sich auch erst einmal auskurieren 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (20. Juli 2009)

Servus @ all,

am kommenden WE (25./26.7.09) eröffnet in Leingaten der Bikepark.
http://www.ruffrider.de/ruff_home.html

Wir könnten ja bei der Ausfahrt am WE dort mal kurz vorbeischaun, oder?!
Zudem gibt es auf dem Weg dort hin noch ein oder zwei Trails die man fahren könnte.
Ich sag nur Aspen MTB-Marathon in erweiterer Singeltrailvariante.

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (20. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an. Eventuell am Sonntag?

Ride On 

Felix


----------



## MTBRider (21. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leute

Am Sonntag ist in Bad Wildbad DM Lauf Downhill hat jemand Lust diesen vor ort anzuschauen näheres weis ich am Freitag Abend ob und wie ich dort hinfahre.

Gruß Markus


----------



## ARB (21. Juli 2009)

hallöchen,

am sa ist übrigens in bietigheim jugendhaus farbstrasse rock gegen rechts . 14 uhr demo und ab 16 uhr 6 bands.unter anderem nu sports,across the border, take shit, chimi churri desweiteren essen bier. eintritt ist frei! nury und ich gehn auf jeden fall. alla hopp ääh sorry bunny hopp.....

ciao hebel


----------



## wikingersaga (23. Juli 2009)

wo ist der Radsportheim in Besigheim (Enzplatz) zu finden.
Komme aus dem Raum HN


----------



## ibiza (23. Juli 2009)

wikingersaga schrieb:


> wo ist der Radsportheim in Besigheim (Enzplatz) zu finden.
> Komme aus dem Raum HN



Hallo Wikingersaga,

Schau mal hier


----------



## cubescott (23. Juli 2009)

Kailinger schrieb:


> 18:00 Uhr, es schüttet!
> 
> Toll!



Wenns morgen wieder schüttet, krieg ich die Krise

Wenns nur dröppelt will ich trotzdem fahrn, sonst leid ich langsam am Red Bull - Entzug.

Ansonsten wär jemand zur Frustbewältigung im Belinda zu haben? (Keine Antwort nötig da dies ja ohnehin nicht relevant wird!)

See you tomorrow
Rainer


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. Juli 2009)

Hi,
ich werd dieses Wochenende komplett aussetzen und dann nächstes Wochenende wieder einsteigen. Die Zeit ist knapp die Prüfung steht am Dienstag schon an...
Dafür bin ich dann am nächsten Freitag wieder dabei!
Achja will noch jemand die Bilder von unsrer Ausfahrt, bzw. hab ich jemanden vergessen ? Dann bitte Email an mich oder PN

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (24. Juli 2009)

Naja - lt Wettervorhersage soll es durchwachsen sein mit leichten Schauern. Also für mich hört sich das nach einem prima Bikewetter an - bin dabei. Der Boden ist gerade schön griffig - top !

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: 
@ Simon - ich drücke Dir mal ganz fest die Daumen
@Achim - kannst Du mir bitte 5l Öl mitbringen - merci !


----------



## Nico M. (24. Juli 2009)

Jetzt drücken wir alle mal die Daumen für heute Abend 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (24. Juli 2009)

Geh heut Abend auf nen Geburtstag. 

Bin aber am Sonntag am Start!

Fahrn wir dann über Strom- und Heuchelberg nach Leingarten den neuen Bikepark besichtigen?

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (25. Juli 2009)

Servus Kai,

Da die Anfahrt sich bis zum Bikepark etwasziehen könnte, werden wir den Stromberg etwas links liegen lassen und am Heuchelberg Singeltrails runterkacheln. 


So long...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## FrankB (25. Juli 2009)

Au Ja! Nehmen wir den Wildwechsel am Blankenhorn runter und irgendwie bei Pfaffenhofen/Güglingen rüber, dann ist der Tag gerettet.


----------



## Offroadie (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo BOAs
ich hoffe Ihr hattet eine super schöne Tour heute. Wetter war ja top!  
Wie ist der Bikepark in Leingarten? 
Ich will auch endlich wieder mit.... !
Viele Grüße
Martina, die heute ersatzweise die Steuererklärung gemacht hat :-(


----------



## FrankB (26. Juli 2009)

Ist ganz nett, aber das muss alles noch betoniert werden. So wies jetzt ist, macht man sich da bloßn dreckig.


----------



## ARB (28. Juli 2009)

hey simon,

kann man denn schon gratulieren?
alles überstanden?


----------



## MTBFan82 (28. Juli 2009)

Auweia, 
ne leider ganz und gar ned. War zu aufgeregt, falsch vorbereitet, in Prinzip war ein halbes Jahr Abendschule fürn Arsch weil fast nix auf was die uns vorbereitet haben dran kam... Mal kurz 1000 euro verblasen für nix und wieder nix... 
Mit viel Dusel könnten es 51 Punkte werden oder auch nicht und damit ist der Fisch auch geputzt. Zu ner Wiederholungsprüfung werd ich garantiert ned antreten, hab immer alle Prüfungen beim ersten mal geschafft und sollte es diesmal ned so sein ist halt Feierabend. Hab schon viel zuviel Zeit für den Mist verblasen

In 2 Wochen weiß ich ob ich bestanden hab oder eben nicht bzw. ob ich noch ins mündliche muß, das ja mittlerweile sowieso keiner mehr besteht wie es heißt...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Juli 2009)

@Jo
bei mir wird`s doch nichts mit "Pfälzerwald-Marathon", da Frank mit den Punkt 8ern an den Bodensee fährt, hab ich Dienst im Laden.

@all
mein Knie hat sich erholt, kann also am Freitag wieder Gas geben


----------



## IDWORXER (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Leutle,

will auch mal wieder dazu gehören...

Hab aber total den Plan verloren, fahret Ihr am Samstag? Oder ist diese Woche der Sonntag dran?

Grüßle -Sven-


----------



## cubescott (30. Juli 2009)

Hallo Sven,

Lt. Plan ist die offizielle Tour am Samstag. Da ich aber samstags nicht kann, hatt ich ohnehin vor am Sonntag zu fahrn.
Hätt am Sonntag noch wer Bock?

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Juli 2009)

@all

und falls wider Erwarten am Sonntag schlechtes Wetter sein sollte, kommt einfach in den Fitnessclub Impact (E-Center)
von 11 bis 12 Uhr wird dort Indoor gecyclet (schwäbischenglisch)

bis morgen Abend


----------



## FrankB (30. Juli 2009)

Das heißt geindoorcyclet .


----------



## cubescott (30. Juli 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @all
> 
> und falls wider Erwarten am Sonntag schlechtes Wetter sein sollte, kommt einfach in den Fitnessclub Impact (E-Center)
> von 11 bis 12 Uhr wird dort Indoor gecyclet (schwäbischenglisch)
> ...



So schlecht kanns Wetter gar ned sei, dass mr im Sommer indoorcy...


----------



## avant (31. Juli 2009)

Das Wetterle soll ja heute und am Sa noch halten und des "bissle Räga" wird mich auch am So nicht abhalten aufs Bike zu steigen. Bin heute und morgen mit dabei - So werde ich eher wieder in Richtung Maulbronn/Pforzheim unterwegs sein.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (31. Juli 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hallo Sven,
> 
> Lt. Plan ist die offizielle Tour am Samstag. Da ich aber samstags nicht kann, hatt ich ohnehin vor am Sonntag zu fahrn.
> Hätt am Sonntag noch wer Bock?
> ...



Da morgen Abend gesnuxt wird (Open Air MC Snux auf der Neckarwiese) wirds mit Sonntag nix werden.
Ich sags lieber gleich, bevors die nächste Subber-Aktion à la Kai gibt.

So long

Rainer


----------



## FrankB (31. Juli 2009)

Abschlussbericht: Bin mit Ersatzschlauch noch gut heimgekommen, war ne tolle Tour heute. Wies zu dem Platten kam, konnte ich nicht erkennen, jedenfalls hatte der Schlauch einen 2-3 mm langen Riss (kein snakebite, ich fahr ja mit ziemlich viel Druck).
Gute Nacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (1. August 2009)

Moin in die Runde, 

auf MTB-News gibt es jetzt die Möglichkeit ein eigenes kleines Forum für Interessengemeinschaften einzurichten. 
Ich hab das mal für die BOAs gemacht.

Hier können wir separat eigene Themen veröffentlichen, die dann (wenn Sie veralten) von alleine nach unten wandern.
Das 45-seitige Dauerthema unter Stuttgart und Umgebung ist ja nicht unbedingt gut zu handlen.
Interne Sachen werden so auch nicht gleich von jedem gefunden.

Versucht doch mal ob wir so nach und nach nach mit dem "Tagesgeschäft" nach hierher umziehen können:

MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum > Interessengemeinschaften --> Biketreffs, Vereine und Veranstaltungen --> Interessengemeinschaft suchen --> Suche nach "Boas"

Oder direkt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=262

Dann kurz anmelden.

Ich finds ne gute Sache!

Gruß Kai


----------



## riderhardy (1. August 2009)

Moin,
da ich lange nicht dabei war, fahrt ihr immer noch Freitag Abends ab 18.00 Uhr?
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. August 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> So schlecht kanns Wetter gar ned sei, dass mr im Sommer indoorcy...




tja, da kann ich nur anmerken:
nur der, der trainingsmäßig nicht immer dasselbe macht, kommt voran


----------



## avant (2. August 2009)

Nachdem mich der schwäbische Wolpertinger am Fr aus der Bahn geworfen hat war ich froh, daß es bei ein paar leichten Blessuren geblieben ist. Auch am Sa hat uns eine kleine Glasscherbe in meinem Reifen ein Päusle verschafft.
Dieses Jahr läuft's so richtig zäh ...

Dennoch - die Touren haben wieder mal Spaß gemacht - freue mich auf kommenden Fr.

Grüssle,

Jo

@Rolf: sach ich auch immer- schöne Sprinttrainings im Schlamm - lääääcker


----------



## cubescott (2. August 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> tja, da kann ich nur anmerken:
> nur der, der trainingsmäßig nicht immer dasselbe macht, kommt voran



Vielleicht haste ja recht und ich sollte meine Hauptdefizite Fahrtechnik / Downhill etc. wirklich mal mit indoorcy... zu beheben versuchen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. August 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> Vielleicht haste ja recht und ich sollte meine Hauptdefizite Fahrtechnik / Downhill etc. wirklich mal mit indoorcy... zu beheben versuchen




@Rainer,
dazu ist`s nix, da treffen wir uns dann beim Techniktraining mit Kai


----------



## cubescott (6. August 2009)

hOI!

da fliegt mir doch das Blech weg,
Claudi geht morgen zu Backblech

Werd ich mir morgen eben das VfB-Spiel reinziehn
Wünsch Euch heiße Trails!

See you
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (7. August 2009)

@cubescott: Da müssen wir heute Abend halt ohne Dich biken. Nur wer sammelt die Zecken ein ???


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. August 2009)

Hallo Präsi,

mußt mal deinen Auftritt hier überprüfen,
das mit dem Cannondale hat sich doch erledigt, oder


----------



## avant (7. August 2009)

... hihi - vielleicht ist er reumütig zur Lefty zurückgekehrt 

Freue mich übrigens auf unsere heutige Tour - diesmal nehme ich mein Lämple mit, dann kann es auch etwas später werden ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (8. August 2009)

Hallo,

ich wollte morgen auch bei euch vorbeischauen. Wo ist denn der Treffpunkt?

Was genau ist denn geplant, lohnt es sich morgen Protektoren mitzubringen?


----------



## Kailinger (8. August 2009)

Servus, 

Treffpunkt am Radsportheim, Anfahrt hier:

http://www.rsv-besigheim.de/wegbeschreibung_rsvbesigheim_vereinsheim.htm

Unkostenbeitrag für Nichtmitglieder 1,- (Versichergungsgebühr).

Geplant ist wie immer eine nette Runde ca. 40 km (warscheinlich in den Strombergen). Es gibt zwei Gruppen. Beide fahren Trails der selben Schwierigkeit. Keiner fährt mit Protektoren, das Geläuf hier in der Gegend ist nicht so wild.  

Kai


----------



## Battlingzeus (10. August 2009)

Hi Jo

wir haben auf dich am Fuße des Trails am Freitag gewartet. Bist du direkt nach Hause?

Gruß Felix

Hier die Links für die Reflektoren

http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...tor-fuer-Cree-MC-E-13,5°-LT-1492_106_110.html

und 

http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...ektor-fuer-Cree-MC-E-32°-LT-1493_106_110.html

einmal 13,5° und 1 x 32°


----------



## avant (10. August 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> wir haben auf dich am Fuße des Trails am Freitag gewartet. Bist du direkt nach Hause?


Autsch - das klingt nach einem Kommunikationsproblem. Offenbar hat mich Simon nicht verstanden als ich ihm zugerufen hatte, daß ich direkt nach Hause fahre. Sorry !
Habe mich schon etwas oberhalb abgeseilt, da bei mir nach der Abfahrt Schmerzen in der Lendengegend auftraten, so daß nicht nicht mehr richtig aufsteigen konnte. Ich kam allerdings noch prima daheim an.
Jaja - das liebe Alter ....

... das hört sich nach einer weiteren Runde auf meine Kosten an 



Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hier die Links für die Reflektoren
> 
> http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...tor-fuer-Cree-MC-E-13,5°-LT-1492_106_110.html
> 
> ...



Die sehen nicht schlecht aus - sind die aus Alu ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (10. August 2009)

Hi Jo

ja ja die Kommunikation, aber wir haben nicht lange verweilt, weil wir uns das schon dachten und es nur logisch war. 

Bei LED-Tech habe ich nachgefragt. Es ist aus Kunststoff, es kommen aber auch noch die Reflektoren von Kaidomain und Dealextreme aus ALU

Mal schauen welchen wir nehmen. 

Gruß des Strohwitwers

Felix
(eigentlich muss ich ja froh sein, dass nur 3 Mädels zu Hause sind; aber auch das strengt an)


----------



## dreamdeep (10. August 2009)

Nochmal Danke für die schöne Tour am Sonntag, hat wirklich Spaß gemacht 

Ich fahre morgen Nachmittag mit einem Bekannten eine schöne Trail-Tour bei Leonberg, vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust/Zeit mitzukommen:
http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.13487.html


----------



## bikeritzel (10. August 2009)

An die beiden Lampengötter Felix & Jo!

hab den 32° Reflektor von LED-Tech mit einer MC-E verbaut.
Macht gut Licht (einen relativ gleichmäßigen Lichtkegel), aber meine Osram OSTAR mit Reflektor ist sichtlich heller.

Wenn ich daran denke, bring ich am Freitag das Lämpchen mit.

Falls einer von Euch eine Bestellung bei LED-Tech demnächst tätigt, dann würde ich auch gern mitbestellen. Kurz PN oder Email an mich. Merci.

Jo, was hast Du wieder angestellt, dass Du Schmerzen hast?!

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## avant (10. August 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Mal schauen welchen wir nehmen.


Hihi - schön viel Spielzeug zum testen - so muß das.



> Gruß des Strohwitwers ...
> (eigentlich muss ich ja froh sein, dass nur 3 Mädels zu Hause sind; aber auch das strengt an)


Du machst da was falsch - kannst Du Deine Mädels nicht für Lötarbeiten trainieren/motivieren 



bikeritzel schrieb:


> ... aber meine Osram OSTAR mit Reflektor ist sichtlich heller.


gilt das auch bei derselben Akkugröße  ?


> Wenn ich daran denke, bring ich am Freitag das Lämpchen mit.


Prima Idee ! 


> Jo, was hast Du wieder angestellt, dass Du Schmerzen hast?!


Ach hör mir auf - dieses Jahr ist der Wurm drin - bei der letzten Tour habe ich mir eine Sehne in der Leistengegend gezerrt. Ich wage es ja kaum zu erzählen, aber mir sind bei meinem Conti MountainKing Reifentest in einer langsamen Kurve die Stollen weggeknickt - total doof ebent 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (11. August 2009)

Hi Jo,

jup, für die Osram hab ich einen Akku größer nehmen müssen.

Ja wie, hat an Deinem Pneu das Material nachgegeben?!

Bis Freitag
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (11. August 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Ja wie, hat an Deinem Pneu das Material nachgegeben?!


... korrekt - es war ein Conti MK 2.2 SS. Mir hat's ein wenig das VR "verrissen" und mir bei der Ausgleichsbewegung wohl etwas gezerrt. Sah doof aus und war schmerzhaft - gottseidank ist es mittlerweile wieder im Lot.

Wg. Freitag - bin diesmal leider nicht mit dabei, denn am Sa ist der Pfälzerwald-Marathon ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (14. August 2009)

@Avant: Viel Erfolg beim Marathon.

Wir werden uns heute Abend wieder eine nette Tour bei genialen Wetter genehmigen...

LG, Nico


----------



## Markus1577 (14. August 2009)

Habt Ihr schon n Plan wo's heut hingeht?
Wenn Ich's zeitlich schaff (hab n Termin beim Zahndoc),würd Ich heut mal mitfahren.Wenn Ich's nicht auf 18Uhr nach Besigheim schaff,kan Ich ja vielleicht unterwegs dazukommen?


----------



## Nico M. (14. August 2009)

Wir fahren in den Stromberg. Bestenfalls rufst einfach kurz an.


----------



## Markus1577 (14. August 2009)

Wieviele seit Ihr den so bei den Freitags ausfahrten?


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. August 2009)

Hi Markus

so zwischen 8 bis 14. Daher werden zumeist 2 Gruppen gebildet cool/Extremo, was sich jedoch auf das Tempo nicht aber auf die Schwierigkeit bezieht. 

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (14. August 2009)

In welchem Alter seid Ihr so (komm ich da noch mit mit meinen fast 40)? Sollt ich mich vorher anmelden oder komm ich einfach um 18h vorbei, wenn ich es schaffe? (Fährt noch einer von Tamm aus los? Ich überlege noch ob mit Auto nach Besigheim oder runterrollen (und vor allem danach wieder zurück)).

da:
http://datenschleuder.kicks-ass.org/kml/rsv.kml

muss ich hin; right?


----------



## ibiza (14. August 2009)

Na was soll ich mit meinen 41 dazu sagen und ich bin damit nicht der älteste im Haufen. 
Anmelden ist nicht schlecht, aber wenn da, dann da. 

Zum RSV - schau mal hier


----------



## Markus1577 (14. August 2009)

Da muß Ich doch glatt mal fragen,ob Ich da mit meinen 31 J. mitfahren darf?


----------



## ibiza (14. August 2009)

Markus1577 schrieb:


> Da muß Ich doch glatt mal fragen,ob Ich da mit meinen 31 J. mitfahren darf?



Könnte problematisch werden!


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. August 2009)

Weg stimmt, Anmeldung braucht es keine, mit 41 liegst du voll im Trend. Ein Euro für Nichtmitglieder gilt es als Startgebührzu entrichten. Ansonsten einfach herkommen und Spaß am Mountainbiken haben.

Bis heute Abend

Ride on

Felix


----------



## ibiza (14. August 2009)

Mensch Felix, 41 bin doch ich! Njoedor sagt, dass er fast 40 ist.


----------



## Markus1577 (14. August 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Könnte problematisch werden!


 Im Sinne,daß Ich mit meinen zarten 31 noch nicht mithalten kan!?
Ich hoff echt das des beim Zahndoc net so wild wird,Ich möcht Eure Truppe unbedingt kennenlernen!Also vielleicht bis heut Abend.


----------



## ibiza (14. August 2009)

Markus1577 schrieb:


> Im Sinne,daß Ich mit meinen zarten 31 noch nicht mithalten kan!?



Ne, dachte dabei eher an ein Jugendteam.


----------



## Offroadie (14. August 2009)

Hi Markus,
kannst ganz locker mitradeln... Wir freuen uns immer über junges Blut ;-)

Hihi
Martina


----------



## avant (14. August 2009)

@Nico - merci für die lieben Wünsche - ich versuche das Beste auf den Wurzeltrails zu reißen. Im Zweifelsfalle wird es ein gutes Techniktraining ...

Euch auch ein tolles Bikewochenende - freue mich auf die nächste gem. Ausfahrt.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (14. August 2009)

Hi,
war mal wieder ne echt coole Tour heut 
Man sieht sich morgen Mittag, bei dem Wetter ein muß

Gruß Simon und Mahlzeit


----------



## ibiza (15. August 2009)

Sauber, durch das gestrige Heckenliegen ist mein Ellenbogen fein mit winzigen Stacheln übersät, bis ich die alle wieder raus habe. 

Dafür dürfte der Busch keinen einzigen Stachel mehr haben - sozusagen entstachelt.


----------



## cubescott (15. August 2009)

Hi Oli,

haste Deinen Titel eisern verteidigt

See you
Rainer


----------



## ibiza (15. August 2009)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hi Oli,
> 
> haste Deinen Titel eisern verteidigt
> 
> ...



Hi Rainer,

es war kein wirklicher Sturz.

Wir waren da in Nirgendwo in der Schlammhölle und meine Vorderfrau (Jasmin?) hatte an einer Stelle mit dem Brei ordentlich zu kämpfen und blieb mal eben kurz stecken. 

Um nicht ABSTEIGEN zu müssen, wollte ich mich dezent an einem schmalen Baum festhalten und warten bis sie wieder in den Tritt kam. Dabei kam ich mit dem Vorderrad auf einen Ast. Also erst einmal auf dem Ast abgerutscht, griff nach dem Bäumchen, Bäumchen morsch. Somit ergab sich ein köstliches Umkippen in Zeitlupenform. 

Andy war zum Glück - wie fast immer beim Kameraeinsatz - vor mir. Also nix für die Nachwelt.


----------



## avant (16. August 2009)

Autsch - mein Beileid Oli. Ich hoffe, Du hast am 22. August Zeit für unser Training. Für *mich* ist der Termin ein Muß 

Gestern auf dem Marathon im Pfälzerwald war ich überrascht, wie gut ich "Minimaltechniker" auf den Singletrails zurecht kam - der Lerneffekt war entsprechend hoch...
Die Trails waren genial und bei gefühlten 55% Singletrail-Anteil habe ich mich im ständigen Endorphin-Rausch befunden 
Ansonsten hat auch alles gepasst - kein Ausfall aufgrund versagendem "Leichtbaumaterial", die Leute waren sehr gut drauf, die Orga prima und die 90km waren gut machtbar.
Für mich ist der Pfälzerwald-Marathon ganz klar wieder auf meinem Marathon-Kalender für 2010 ...

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich heute ein Päusle gönnt


----------



## Njoedor (16. August 2009)

War eine tolle Tour am Freitag ) Freu mich schon auf das nächste mal. Wenn es jemand interessiert, die gps Koordinaten für Google Earth: http://curth.cc/kmz/090814-BOA.kmz
(die Strecke von und nach Tamm müsst Ihr halt gedanklich abziehen). Waren übrigens 860 Höhenmeter, lt. meinem Tool.

und nächstes Mal nehm ich auch Bananen mit )

p.s. gibt es eigentlich irgendwo Ausschnitte von der Helm Cam zu sehen? Best of auf Youtube oder so?


----------



## bikeritzel (16. August 2009)

Moin, Moin in die Runde

@Njoedor - das Video gibts nedda auf Youtube etc. sondern nur bei mir direkt. Falls Interesse besteht einfach eine kurze PN an mich.

Wer fährt heut 14h eine lockere Runde mit Richtung Leutelsbachtal, mit Pitstop im Biergarten?
Treffpunkt ist 14h Radsportheim Enzplatz-Besigheim


Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen

kann heute nicht, kein Babysitter (zum GlÃ¼ck). Bin noch total im Ar..., so oft wie gestern bin ich als Guide selten der Truppe hintrhergeradelt. Immerhin hat mein Hinterrad gehalten.
@ Nico: dein Hinterrad lÃ¤uft wieder super; Falls du noch den Kettenstrebenschutz willst, ich erweitere meine Bestellung noch. Kostet etwa â¬ 8,-

Gestrige Tour in Daten 3h31min 55km; Schnitt 16 km/h , Schnitt 26Â°C max 33Â°C, 1025 hm (2x Baiselberg rauf, davor noch Weinberg Freudental und Bikepark 2x)

Ride on


----------



## bikeritzel (16. August 2009)

Ja, hab mir schon leichte Sorgen gemacht, was mit dem Felix los ist!
Aber das wird schon wieder.

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (16. August 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Autsch - mein Beileid Oli. Ich hoffe, Du hast am 22. August Zeit für unser Training. Für *mich* ist der Termin ein Muß



Hi Jo,

wenn es für dich "nur" ein MUSS ist, dann ist es für mich so etwas wie eine Lebensaufgabe. 

Will ebenfalls teilnehmen, aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich mich da im nördlichen Teil der Republik befinde (hängt von meiner Regierung ab).


----------



## Markus1577 (17. August 2009)

Moin!
War am Fr nemme in der Lage auf's Radel zu steigen.Hab schon gelesen daß es ne tolle Tour war.Bin gestern bissle im Stromberg gefahren,mir hat einmal zum Baiselsberg hoch aber gereicht(schwitz!),nach der Abfahrt bin Ich erstmal in Horrheimer See gehüpft
Da Ihr ja jeden Fr unterwegs seit,sehmer uns bestimmt bald.
Gruß Markus


----------



## avant (17. August 2009)

@Felix: ... dranbleiben uuuuund Kette rechts 

Eure Tour hört sich klasse an - HM schuften ist immer gut 

Gestern war ich doch noch ein wenig unterwegs - ein bisschen "lockerfahren" und Reifen testen. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, daß manche Schlüsselstellen für mich nun besser fahrbar sind - freue mich auf das Training.

@Oli - einfach mal den Hintern locker machen, das hat mir am WE sehr geholfen 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (17. August 2009)

An die Garmin&Co.-Fraktion

Auf der Suche nach langen Auffahrten (für hiesige Verhältnisse) fällt mir nur der Baiselsberg (Hohenhaslach / Krummes Steigle) und der Lichtenberg (Weinberg / Asphalt) ein.
Hätte da jemand die Eckdaten, Länge, Höhenmeter, durchschn. Steigung, max. Steigung?

Weiß jemand noch was Anderes das zum Wadenglühn taugt? 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## avant (17. August 2009)

Rainer,

ein paar andere schöne Saubuggl hätte ich da noch in petto, aber die liegen alle Richtung Sternenfels oder hinter Mühlacker...
Ich wollte euch schon ein paarmal abschleppen in Richtung Eppinger Linie, aber das sind halt 4+ h.
Gerade die Anstiege von der Enz oder in Sternenfels/Diefenbach sind recht knackig - leider alle nicht superlang. 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (17. August 2009)

Jo,

die Betonung war schon auf lang, kurz und knackig hab ich direkt vor der Haustür auch

Ne Tour nach Eppingen wär doch was für den Saisonabschluss mit Trailbesichtigung der Hornbuckelbiker (ist bestimmt was für Kai), Brauereibesichtigung Palmbräu (die ham auch Bock), Rückfahrt mit dem Zug (bis Kirchheim zum Spartarif HNN).

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (18. August 2009)

Hallöchen,

will mal kurz reinhorchen, ob evtl. jemand (ortskundiges) am Samstag um 13.00h Zeit, Laune etc. hat eine Runde zu drehen. Gerne in "extremo". 

Würde gerne ein paar km und hm im Stromberg sammeln...

Grße -Sven-


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2009)

eure gegend würde mich auch mal interessieren..aber nix extremo
grüße
tom


----------



## Nico M. (19. August 2009)

Servus Ihr beiden,

wir fahren diesen Freitag um 18 Uhr und diesen Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr, bestenfalls in zwei Gruppen.
Einfach vorbeikommen. (RSV Besigheim, Enzplatz)

Lg, Nico.


----------



## Njoedor (19. August 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Grße -Sven-



-- aha, noch einer aus Tamm  Fährste am Freitag mit?


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. August 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Servus Ihr beiden,
> 
> wir fahren diesen Freitag um 18 Uhr und diesen Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr, bestenfalls in zwei Gruppen.
> Einfach vorbeikommen. (RSV Besigheim, Enzplatz)
> ...


 
hi nico,
also sonntag könnte klappen,aber fr. geht nicht,da bin ich in freiburg.
lg
tom


----------



## Offroadie (19. August 2009)

Hi,

dafür will ich am Freitag wieder mal mitfahren. Aber gaaaaaaanz cooool, gell?

Bis denne
Martina


----------



## IDWORXER (19. August 2009)

Hi Nico,

Freitag, oder Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht. Deswegen die Frage, ob jemand evtl. auch am Samstag auf ein Ründchen Lust hätte... 

Vielleicht findet sich noch jemand????

Hi Njoedor,

leider bin ich am Freitag nicht dabei. Kommst wohl auch aus Tamm? Vielleicht fährt man sich mal über den Weg?! Fahre ein blaues IDWORX Hardtail.

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## avant (19. August 2009)

@Sven - ich bin Sa in jedem Falle unterwegs - wie wäre es mit einer schönen Halbtagestour ab Sa morgen in Ri Maulbronn ? Es wären zw. 50-70 km und ordentlich Hm ?

Abfahrt ab Horrheim ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (20. August 2009)

@ Tom: Also dann, komm einfach mal am Sonntag bei uns vorbei. Es wird Dir sicherlich bei uns gefallen.

Ich kann leider nur Fr und nicht am So, aber es sind bestimmt genügend Biker(innen) am Start...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @ Tom: Also dann, komm einfach mal am Sonntag bei uns vorbei. Es wird Dir sicherlich bei uns gefallen.
> 
> Ich kann leider nur Fr und nicht am So, aber es sind bestimmt genügend Biker(innen) am Start...
> 
> LG, Nico.


 
ist der treffpunkt in der enzstraße?google findet nur RSV Bietigheim nähe enzstraße

hoffe ich bin fit genug für euch u. ihr seit nicht zu wild im gelände unterwegs....

grüße
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (20. August 2009)

Hallo Tom

den wilden Haufen kannst du nicht verfehlen. Und bis jetzt hat sich auch jeder wohlgefühlt. Daher auch zwei Gruppen. Bis Fr. o. So.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Hi Nico,
> 
> Freitag, oder Sonntag geht bei mir leider nicht. Deswegen die Frage, ob jemand evtl. auch am Samstag auf ein Ründchen Lust hätte...
> 
> ...



hi,
am samstag wär ich vielleicht auch dabei (hoffentlich regnet es am fr. nicht..). aber nur wenn ihr nicht einen auf extermo macht 

ich bin der mit dem weissen cube...


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. August 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> 
> den wilden Haufen kannst du nicht verfehlen. Und bis jetzt hat sich auch jeder wohlgefühlt. Daher auch zwei Gruppen. Bis Fr. o. So.
> 
> ...


 
hi felix,
also ist der treffpunkt in der enzstraße?
hoffe es wird etwas kühler als heute...sonst wird das nix...
und wie geschreiben..nix wildes...

cu
tom


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. August 2009)

Hi Tom

Treffpunkt Enzstraße am RSV Heim. Findest du schon. Bis dann


Ride on

Felix


----------



## alias2 (20. August 2009)

Hallo MTB Tom ,

*ibiza* hat einen Link auf den Stadtplan von Besigheim ( Beitrag 1144 ) oder
*Kailinger* ( Beitrag 1129 ) 

Enz*platz* 4

LG Horst


----------



## IDWORXER (20. August 2009)

Hi Jo,

das hört sich ja an und für sich gut an, nur...

Leider kann ich erst ab 13.00h. Morgens darf ich mich ums Töchterchen kümmern.

Wäre die Tour zwischen 13.00h und 18.00h machbar? 

Grüße -Sven-


----------



## Stefan72 (20. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin 37 und komme aus LB. Würde mich freuen mal bei Euch mitzufahren, am besten schon Morgen,  Freitag 18:00 Uhr am Enzplatz.
Braucht man ein Fully oder geht auch ein Hardtail? Sind wir vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück? Licht habe ich an keinem Rad.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich bin 37 und komme aus LB.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72



^^Sag jetzt aber nicht Stefan M. ... 

(Licht braucht man nicht unbedingt. Eher für die Heimfahrt ein Rücklicht )


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. August 2009)

Hallo Stefan

Fully macht mehr Spaß, Hardtail geht aber auch. Tendenziell versuchen wir jedoch einen hohen Trailanteil zu fahren.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (20. August 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^Sag jetzt aber nicht Stefan M. ...
> 
> (Licht braucht man nicht unbedingt. Eher für die Heimfahrt ein Rücklicht )



Nö bin ich nicht.

Ich komme morgen mit dem Auto, brauche für die Rückfahrt also kein Licht ! 

Na dann -  bis morgen


----------



## avant (21. August 2009)

Sodele,

habe gerade mit Sven telefoniert - morgen gibt's eine schöne lange Trailtour mit ordentlich hm (um 1500+ hm) ab 9:00. 
Start: Marktplatz Horrheim
Dauer: 4-5h je nach Lust und Laune.

Wer Lust hat - wir fahren dann spätestens 9:05 los.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (21. August 2009)

Hi Jo

der erste Teil des Spielzeugs ist da, LED, KSQ und Reflektoren vn LED-Tech. Es fehlen noch die Reflektoren von Dealextreme und Kaidomain. Beide sind jedoch auf den Weg. Wir sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und das weitere Vorgehen besprechen. Sehen wir uns heute?
Ich dachte eventuell an einen Stiftkühlkörper siehe: http://www.led-tech.de/de/High-Powe...kuehlkoerper-rund-28.5mm-LT-1384_106_114.html

Was meinst du, reicht das oder muss ich noch einen Lüfter in das Gehäuse von Lupine einbauen?

Hier ein Kleinstlüfter: http://www.sepa-europe.com/pdfs/sheets/de/mf10a03a.pdf

Ride on Felix

@ Rolf: Habe das Schreiben erhalten von der Haftpflicht. Es geht alles seinen Weg, danke.


----------



## avant (21. August 2009)

@Felix - heute wird's leider nix werden  

Wg. dem Kühlkörper - willste damit die KSQ kühlen ? 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (22. August 2009)

Hi Jo

die Kühlkörper und Mikrolüfter sollten die LED kühlen, für den KSQ bin ich noch nicht so weit.

Ride on Felix


----------



## Stefan72 (22. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

die kleine Schlammschlacht gestern, hat mir sehr gut gefallen â MTB vom Feinsten.

Ich bin nÃ¤chste Woche auch wieder dabei.

GrÃ¼Ãe Wolfi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. August 2009)

Hallo all,
bin leider morgen nicht dabei, fahre mit den Rennradlern
da ich um 12Uhr zuhause sein muß, 
dann bis Freitag

@Simon,
dein Ersatzteil ist noch nicht da, fahr doch mal bei Frank vorbei

Viel Spaß morgen


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. August 2009)

alias2 schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Tom ,
> 
> *ibiza* hat einen Link auf den Stadtplan von Besigheim ( Beitrag 1144 ) oder
> *Kailinger* ( Beitrag 1129 )
> ...


 
hallo horst,
danke für die info.
wenn ich nicht zu platt bin(langes we hinter mir...)
dann sollte ich morgen dabei sein..
wenns mir zu wild wird u. zu lange,dann steige ich aber aus.
grüße
tom


----------



## Njoedor (23. August 2009)

Darf man eigentlich auch Fr. UND So. mitfahren oder nur einmal? *g*


----------



## Battlingzeus (23. August 2009)

Natürlich, einfach vorbeischauen, kein Zwang

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. August 2009)

Hi,
war heut wieder ne saugeile Tour 

@ Rolf jo danke für die Info. Ich werd am Montag wenns mir reicht beim Frank vorbeischauen. Aber bisher hat dein Provisorium bestens gehalten

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. August 2009)

Kann mich nur anschließen...sau geil
wege die ich nicht kannte...
aber glaub das nächste mal mit federung...muss noch bissle üben damit.

grüße
tom


----------



## berglady81 (23. August 2009)

.......die Tour heute war echt super, viele Singeltrails genau mein Geschmack.

Gruß

Leonie


----------



## bikeritzel (23. August 2009)

Sodele,
bin jetzt auch daheim!
Nach 112km/2000hm und ein paar Stopps in Biergärten etc.

Dem Tourenfeedback kann ich mich nur anschließen!

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## ibiza (23. August 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Sodele,
> bin jetzt auch daheim!
> Nach 112km/2000hm und ein paar Stopps in Biergärten etc.
> 
> ...




Andy, alles O.K. ???


----------



## Laggiman (23. August 2009)

Ich fand`s heut auch wieder ne richtig Geile Tour.  

Bei mir waren`s nur 55 Km und 690 Hm  

Cu Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (24. August 2009)

Ich glaub der Andy hat nach den Biergärten alles doppelt gesehen, daher die unterschiedlichen km...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Offroadie (24. August 2009)

Hi,
bin auch immer noch ganz im Glück, dass ich endlich wieder so  'ne richtig super Tour mitfahren konnte. Es war echt klasse! Das baut mich richtig auf!
... und die Beine sind heute gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet...
Jupiiiieee ;-)
Bis bald
Martina


----------



## Njoedor (24. August 2009)

yop, hat richtig spass gemacht. bei mir waren's allerdings 74km/950hm. wir haben wohl alle unterschiedliche gpse oder andere satelliten *fg*


----------



## Offroadie (24. August 2009)

ich glaub, das passt schon alles ...

Toni ist mit Gruppe 1 vom Katzenbachsee schnell aber eher flach heim -  55 km / 690 hm
Gruppe 2 ist mit Kai noch weiter ... vor allem bergauf ... das waren am Ende ca.  51 km / 936 hm
und Andy ist ja anschließend nochmal mit seinen Kumpels losgezogen und hat noch ein paar km und hm drauf gepackt...   Chapeau!


----------



## ibiza (24. August 2009)

Lauter Tiere!


----------



## MTB_Tom (24. August 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hi,
> ... und die Beine sind heute gar nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet...
> Jupiiiieee ;-)
> Bis bald
> Martina


 
stimmt,aber arg viel länger hätte ich jetzt auch keine lust mehr gehabt
mit dem auto zu kommen war die richtige entscheidung
heute gleich wieder weiter ne schöne kleine feierabendrunde mit dem gefederten MTB>das nehem ich das nächste mal auch mit>schont die unterarme,die gelenke u. den nacken

heute das 1x mit klicker am berg umgefallen>mistdinger!
aber jetzt weis ich wie das klappt>lerneffekt

grüße
und bis bald
Tom
ps:mir hat am ende der besuch im biergarten gefehlt....kenne euch ja alle noch nicht richtig u. durscht hab ich auch gehabt!


----------



## avant (25. August 2009)

... ich war noch eine Antwort schuldig:


Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Was meinst du, reicht das oder muss ich noch einen Lüfter in das Gehäuse von Lupine einbauen?


Hm - ich denke mehr Alu und eine intelligente Luftzirkulation wären fast sinnvoller.


> Hier ein Kleinstlüfter: http://www.sepa-europe.com/pdfs/sheets/de/mf10a03a.pdf


Der Kleinstlüfter transportiert ja recht wenig Luft - ich würde einen anderen Lüfter suchen. Vor allem: wie willst Du das Ding ansteuern bei der Betriebsspannung ? Da wirst ordentlich Leistung verlieren und das geht dann auf die Leuchtdauer.

@All: das waren ja ordentlich km, die ihr da am WE runtergespult hattet ...
Ich hoffe, daß ich 

Für Sven und mich waren am Sa gerade mal 60 km / 1100hm bei einem Trailanteil von ca 65% drin. Ansonsten war die Tour wieder klasse. Sven hat sich dabei wieder als prima Sparringpartner herausgestellt 

@Offroadie: freut mich zu hören !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. August 2009)

@all

wo haben sich denn die Termine versteckt, 
dort wo sie immer gestanden haben sind sie nicht, jedenfalls bei mir nicht

habe für Freitag ab- und für Samstag zusagen wollen


----------



## ibiza (25. August 2009)

Hi Rolf,

die Termin häd jemand klaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mop rocka (25. August 2009)

Hallo BOAs,

da ihr ja aus Besigheim und Umgebung kommt wollt ich euch mal fragen ob der Fahrradladen am Besigheimer Bahnhof gut ist und ob ich dort auch ohne Probleme ein dort nicht gekauftes Bike reparieren lassen kann.

Mein SLX Schalter hat bei einem Sturz vor 3 Wochen was abgekriegt und schaltet nicht mehr wirklich. Hab ihn mal aufgemacht aber ich kenn mich was das Innenleben dieser Dinger angeht nicht wirklich aus...

Danke schonmal.

Gruß


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. August 2009)

Ist hier auch jemand aus Bietigheim?
Bin morgen ca. 1730 Nähe Möbel Hofmeister u. würde gern ne Runde fahren.
Geht im Bietigheimer Forst was?
Grüße
Tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. August 2009)

mop rocka schrieb:


> Hallo BOAs,
> 
> da ihr ja aus Besigheim und Umgebung kommt wollt ich euch mal fragen ob der Fahrradladen am Besigheimer Bahnhof gut ist und ob ich dort auch ohne Probleme ein dort nicht gekauftes Bike reparieren lassen kann.
> 
> ...



Ist der Beste
am Donnerstag nachmittag und am Samstag bin ich dort
einfach vorbeischauen


----------



## Battlingzeus (25. August 2009)

Hallo MTB Tom

im Forst gibt es ein paar schöne Strecken. Am Waldrand nach Ingersheim gibt es einen Trail mit ein paar kleinen Sprungschanzen, auf dem Weg entlang der Bahnlinie eine coole Abfahrt. Aber pass auf, sehr viele Läufer besonders in dieser Zeit. 

Ride on 

Felix
(letzter Tag Strohwitwer)


----------



## mop rocka (25. August 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Ist der Beste
> am Donnerstag nachmittag und am Samstag bin ich dort



Alles klar Dankeschön 

Dann werd ich dort morgen vormittag mal vorbei schaun und hoffen das er es schnell wieder hin bekommt.

Sobald ich ein wenig mehr Kondition aufgebaut hab werd ich euch mal Freitags besuchen und hoffen das ich mitthalten kann...


Grüße


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. August 2009)

@mop rocka
warum warten, wir fahren in 2 Gruppen, also keine Scheu

Ps.:  schönes Rad, das Du da hast


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (25. August 2009)

Stimmt, sieht cool aus.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## mop rocka (25. August 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @mop rocka
> warum warten, wir fahren in 2 Gruppen, also keine Scheu
> 
> Ps.:  schönes Rad, das Du da hast



Dankeschön!

Alles klar, sobald es repariert ist und ich Freitag abends mal nicht arbeiten muss bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB_Tom (25. August 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hallo MTB Tom
> 
> im Forst gibt es ein paar schöne Strecken. Am Waldrand nach Ingersheim gibt es einen Trail mit ein paar kleinen Sprungschanzen, auf dem Weg entlang der Bahnlinie eine coole Abfahrt. Aber pass auf, sehr viele Läufer besonders in dieser Zeit.
> 
> ...


 
hi felix,
danke für die info.
bin zwar schon mal durch den wald gefahren,habe aber nur schotterwege benützt.
und ja,es gibt viel laufzeugs(bin ja selber auch einer).
muss mir noch ne klingel ans neue MTB machen...
aber keiner lust/zeit für ne kleine runde?

grüße
tom


----------



## Battlingzeus (25. August 2009)

Hi Tom

eventuell klappt es bei mir. Lass mir mal per PN deine Handynr zukommen, ich würde mich dann noch melden.

Ride on Felix


----------



## Njoedor (27. August 2009)

^^ich hab euch ja gar nicht im Wald gesehen... (so ca. 19h war ich da)

Morgen ist doch eine Runde angesagt? Weil im Last Minute Biking ist noch gar nichts eingetragen?

lg,
chris


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. August 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> eventuell klappt es bei mir. Lass mir mal per PN deine Handynr zukommen, ich würde mich dann noch melden.
> 
> Ride on Felix


 
hi felix,
zu spät gelesen.hab aber den trail neben den gleisen gefunden>dann im uhrzeigersinn weiter u. über 2-3 schanzen den hang runter bis schotterweg u. dann raus richtung ingersheim
hast pm wegen tel.>fürs nächste mal!

@chris:um 19 uhr war ich schon bei freiberg>bis 1930 im bootshaus u. 2000 dann zuhause.

komisch,viele wegen waren total naß u. teilweise mit wasser überflutet,hab aber gesten keinen tropfen abbekommen!

cu
tom
ps:was geht heute?


----------



## Stefan72 (27. August 2009)

Ich hoffe es geht morgen wieder auf die Trails.  Ich bin ab 18:00 Uhr am Enzplatz


----------



## Kailinger (27. August 2009)

Die "Last-Minute-Biking-Funktion" ist leider nicht mehr oben rechts direkt verlinkt.

Ganz oben in der Linkleiste unter "Fahrgemeinschaften" findet Ihr die Termine!

Mal guggen ob das wieder geändert wird. So find ichs irgenwdie blöd... 

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (28. August 2009)

Servus BOAs,

ich habe gehofft, dass ich die neuen Trikots heute Abend vorbeibringen kann.
Sie werden aber nun erst am Montag angeliefert, sodass ich sie erst nächsten Freitag um 21 Uhr verteilen kann.

Wünsche Euch ein schönes Bike-Weekend.
Ich stosse erst nächste Woche wieder dazu.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (30. August 2009)

Das war mal superschade, daß die Trikots nicht für unser gestriges Technik-Training zur Verfügung gestanden haben - auf den Bilder hätte sich das sicherlich toll gemacht.

BTW: ein dickes "Dankeschön" an Kai - wir hatten gestern ordentlich Spannung, Spaß und viel Spiel  
Das Training hat's echt gebracht, war klasse moderiert und es hat uns mal wieder vor Augen geführt, daß man wie immer an den Grundlagen arbeiten muß ...
Auf dem Rückweg nach Horrheim habe ich gleich mal versucht meine Kurventechnik zu verbessern - und tatsächlich, manche Kurven schafft man auch fast ungebremst 

Hat jemand heute Lust auf eine Tour - würde so gegen 10:00 ab Horrheim starten (würde bei Bedarf noch auch etwas warten)

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (30. August 2009)

Guten morgen!

Erstmal ein dickes Lob an Kai. Das Techniktraining hat sehr viel Spass, Laune und aber vorallem sehr gute Technikgrundlagen gebracht. 

@Jo - schade 10h oder etwas später ist mir heut zu früh. , aber vielleicht sieht man sich heut im Stromberg

@all - ich werd heut 13.30h ab dem RSV-Heim eine Easy Rider Tour durch den Stromberg biken, mit Biergarten stop, also wer Lust hat 13.30h RSV-Heim.

So long...
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Das war mal superschade, daß die Trikots nicht für unser gestriges Technik-Training zur Verfügung gestanden hat - auf den Bilder hätte sich das sicherlich toll gemacht.
> 
> BTW: ein dickes "Dankeschön" an Kai - wir hatten gestern ordentlich Spannung, Spaß und viel Spiel
> Das Training hat's echt gebracht, war klasse moderiert und es hat uns mal wieder vor Augen geführt, daß man wie immer an den Grundlagen arbeiten muß ...
> ...


 
hi jo,
lust hätte ich schon was neues zu "erfahren",aber bis 10uhr schaff ich das nicht mehr.hatte leider probs mit dem pc u. erst jetzt wieder online.
gruß
tom


----------



## Offroadie (30. August 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ja Kai's Fahrtechniktraining war - wie immer - super! Eigentlich könnte man ein paar Übungen und Spielchen immer mal wieder zum "Aufwärmen" einbauen. 

@Andy:  Easy Rider Tour klingt gut - da bin ich dabei! Bis später dann!

CU
Martina


----------



## ibiza (30. August 2009)

@ Jo: Danke für die Blumen an anderer Stelle in diesem Forum ... vom Absteiger dann zum Abstauber...... 

An besagter anderer Stelle teilte ich bereits mit, dass ich den gestrigen Tag klasse fand! 

Was hat mir der Tag - außer meinen üblichen Blessuren - noch gebracht? Muskelkater! Das Tier habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. 

Das zeigt mir, dass die Übungen korrekt waren!


----------



## Nico M. (30. August 2009)

Hey BOAs da habe ich aber gestern richtig was verpassst 
Aber es folgt ja im neuem Jahr ein weiteres...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB_Tom (30. August 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Hat jemand heute Lust auf eine Tour - würde so gegen 10:00 ab Horrheim starten (würde bei Bedarf noch auch etwas warten)
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
war echt super klasse die tour

neue gegend...neue trails..u. wieder gesehen,dass ich an der kondi noch etwas tun muss
hoffe ich habe nicht zu sehr gebremst?
eis zum schluß war ne super gute idee...genau richtig
gerne bald wieder.

viele grüße
Tom


----------



## Offroadie (30. August 2009)

Hui,
das war eine super schöne "Best of Stromberg" Tour heute. Ein Singletrail nach dem anderen.
Vielen Dank an Andy und "Keule" für's Mitnehmen. Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht und 
60 km und 1020 hm waren auch nicht ganz ohne.
Selbst unser kleiner Zwischenstopp im Biergarten war ganz außergewöhnlich ;-)

So macht Biken Spaß!

Viele Grüße
Martina, die so langsam wieder in Tritt kommt...


----------



## IDWORXER (30. August 2009)

Hi Jo,

auf diesem Wege noch tausend Dank für die klasse Tour. Aber ich denke, durch das fette Grinsen in meinem Gesicht während der Tour, konntest Du schon erkennen, dass es mir jede Menge Spaß bereitet hat.

Danke auch noch für den Espresso!!! Und ich habe mir den Kopf zerbrochen, ob Deine Frau irgendwo her kenne. Mir ist echt nichts eingefallen. Wahrscheinlich sind wir uns mal auf der Arbeit Deiner Frau begegnet?! Richte ihr jedenfalls liebe Grüße aus! Dem knuffigen Hundi gerne auch.

Noch kurz was anderes. Konntest Du mittlerweile den Mountain King in der 2,4er Version testen? Haste evtl. ein Vergleich zu Schwalbe Nobby Nic, oder Rocket Ron? Der Reifen sah mir Optisch ganz nett aus. Hätte mal gerne eine Alternative zu Schwalbe.

Grüazi -Sven-


----------



## bikeritzel (30. August 2009)

Juhu,

die Ausfahrt heut war scheee! 
Martina, Deine Konti verzeichnet eine deutliche Steigerung! Weiter so!
Ja, dass mit dem Biergarten war so ne "Sache" (Besenwirtschaft), musste aber mal meine "Dancingqueen" besuchen. Hoffentlich gibts einen Ableger von dem riesigen Kiwi Strauch, wenn es schon kein Bier gab!

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. August 2009)

Hallo Sven,

ich fahr den 2,4er Mountain King schon ca 2 Jahre, bin voll zufrieden,
bis Juni bin ich den Protection gefahren, damit im letztem Jahr auch den Alpen-X, seit Juni fahr ich den Supersonic. Grip voll i.O. und der Verschleiß hält sich in Grenzen, Gewicht des Supersonic ist unschlagbar

Gruß Rolf


----------



## avant (31. August 2009)

@MTB_Tom Hihi - das mit Deiner Kondi passt schon - musst halt Deinen Oldtimer etwas abspecken  Die Tour hat auch mir viel Spaß gemacht - es ist nicht nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit 
@Sven - stimmt, die Tour war mit den ganzen Wurzeltrails eher ein Geschicklichkeitstraining und schreit nach Wiederholung ! 
Die Grüssle kamen an - und von dem Wauzl ein Schlotzer über die Wange zurück 
Die 2.4'er MountainKing SuperSonic hatte ich die Wochen mal aufgezogen und sie sind ähnlich unspektakulär wie die 2.2'er - sehr viel Grip und Seitenhalt bei einem insgesamt sehr sicheren und excellenten "Fahrgefühl". Nur der Rollwiderstand scheint mir ein Quäntchen höher zu sein. Der Bremsgrip ist genial, nur leider konnte ich sie nicht lange genug testen, um etwas zur Pannensicherheit zu sagen und ein finales Fazit zu geben. In jedem Falle kommen die 2.4'er während der Übergangszeit ans VR wobei ich jetzt echt ins Grübeln komme, ob ich besser einen HighRoller 2.35 oder einen 2.4'er MountainKing als Standard montieren soll.
Rolf hat längere Erfahrungen mit den MKs und dessen Zusammenfassung liest sich ja auch sehr gut 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. August 2009)

avant schrieb:


> @MTB_Tom Hihi - das mit Deiner Kondi passt schon - musst halt Deinen Oldtimer etwas abspecken  Die Tour hat auch mir viel Spaß gemacht - es ist nicht nur eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
hi jo,bekommst die tage einen anruf bzw. eine pm wegen "teile update" für meinen oldi.bestelle diese woche.
@all
hat jemand einen schönen alten lenkervorbau+lenker für mich,den ich an mein GT schrauben kann?
lenker sollte mehr zu mir sein>also vorbau kürzer.

grüße
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. September 2009)

Hallo Tom
kenn das Rad nur von den Fotos, aber ich würde Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Riserbar in schwarz montieren, 
"einen schönen alten lenkervorbau+lenker" würde ich nicht machen, da diese Teile Verschleißteile sind und je nach Gebrauch des Vorgängers evtl. schon diese Grenze erreicht haben, 
geh zum Fahrradhändler deines Vertrauens und kauf dir was "Schönes", man muß sich doch ab und zu was gönnen, oder?


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. September 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Tom
> kenn das Rad nur von den Fotos, aber ich würde Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Riserbar in schwarz montieren,
> "einen schönen alten lenkervorbau+lenker" würde ich nicht machen, da diese Teile Verschleißteile sind und je nach Gebrauch des Vorgängers evtl. schon diese Grenze erreicht haben,
> geh zum Fahrradhändler deines Vertrauens und kauf dir was "Schönes", man muß sich doch ab und zu was gönnen, oder?


 
neu geht schon,keine frage,aber passt das dann zum rad?
viell.gibts ja was classiches in neu?
sattelstütze ist 26,8mm
vorbau ??
lenker?
war gestern am zaberfelder see...aber mit dem motorrad...zum schwimmen.wäre auch mal ne schöne MTB tour.
viell. von horrheim aus?

grüße
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. September 2009)

@ alle Wegerechtler
Look: http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm

@tom
werd mich schlau machen und per PN das Ergebnis mitteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (2. September 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @ alle Wegerechtler
> Look: http://www.s162552179.online.de/DIMB-BETR.htm



Wenn immer mehr Gesetze dem gesunden Menschenverstand wiedersprechen führt das leider dazu, dass irgendwann gar keine Gesetze mehr befolgt werden.


----------



## Nico M. (4. September 2009)

Da es heut nur noch pissen wird, treffen wir uns heut Abend um 19 Uhr zur Tirkotausgabe und zu einem leckeren Bierle.

LG, Nico.


----------



## berglady81 (4. September 2009)

Super endlich können wir die Trikos tragen 
Bis heute Abend

Grüße

Berglady


----------



## Stefan72 (4. September 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Da es heut nur noch pissen wird, treffen wir uns heut Abend um 19 Uhr zur Tirkotausgabe und zu einem leckeren Bierle.
> 
> LG, Nico.



Schade dass es regnet.
Seit Ihr morgen oder Sonntag wieder unterwegs?

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## ARB (4. September 2009)

eigentlich müßt man die trikots ja scho mit ner kleinen runde einweihen?
übrigens is hier grad herrlichster sonnenschein


----------



## Nico M. (4. September 2009)

@ ARB: Du kannst ja nach 19 Uhr mit Deinem Trikot noch ne Runde drehen. Es wird aber noch was runterkommen und Wasserdicht sind die Trikots nicht...


----------



## avant (6. September 2009)

Sodele,
wir sind heute wieder mal ein schön gemütliches Toürle als Team BOA gefahren (OK, Steffen und Wolfram waren eine kleine Ausnahme). Mir ist dabei aufgefallen, daß die Gruppe insgesamt zügiger über schwierige Passagen gekommen ist - das Training scheint sich also positiv bemerkbar gemacht zu haben.
Ich selbst habe wieder mehr Sicherheit bekommen - top !

Freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt - leider wird sich das eine ganze Weile hinziehen, denn ab kommenden Fr bin ich für zwei Wochen im Urlaub ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (6. September 2009)

Hi alle,

ich fand die Tour heute auch wieder echt klasse! Neue super schöne Trails und mit dem Zwischenstopp bei Jo bei feinem Cappuchino - extra klasse. Danke schön nochmal und Grüße an Gitta und Mister 100.000 Volt Aubry.

Danke auch an Andy für's gemütlich heim rollen - war bergauf dann doch bissle platt ;-)

CUnext time
Martina


----------



## Nico M. (7. September 2009)

Ja es war eine schöne Tour gestern. Ich hatte auch an den letzten Steigungen zu kämpfen, war immerhin eine ordentliche Tour.

LG, Nico.


----------



## fayofeo (8. September 2009)

Hallo,

hab gesehen das Ihr am Samstag ne Tour fahrt. Wollte mal fragen wie es da aussieht mit mitfahren  - ich bin allerdings Anfänger. Habe eine Woche Mountainbike Urlaub hinter mir und suche jetzt eine Gruppen bei der ich mitfahren kann.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (8. September 2009)

Servus, 
einfach kommen und mitfahren. Nach einer Woche Bikeurlaub sollte es schon passen. Zur Not einfach die "coole" Gruppe wählen...
Kai


----------



## Kailinger (12. September 2009)

Wer kann denn heut guiden? 

Felix, Nico on ich haben leider keine Zeit! 

Jo?
Rainer?
Daniel?
Martina?
...

Wird scho klappen!
Kai


----------



## Njoedor (12. September 2009)

Wenn nicht fahrn ma halt ohne Guide kreuz & quer


----------



## Nico M. (15. September 2009)

Servus BOAs,

aufgrund des Winzerfestes werden wir kommenden Freitag nicht starten.

Eventuell werden wir am Samstag um 14 Uhr eine Tour anbieten. Hierzu wird sich Kai kurzfristig an dieser Stelle melden.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB_Tom (15. September 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Servus BOAs,
> 
> aufgrund des Winzerfestes werden wir kommenden Freitag nicht starten.
> 
> ...


 
d.h. ihr seit alle aif dem winzerfest am start?
..wäre auch mal nett um euch besser kennen zu lernen,weil lange pausen ist ja bei euch nicht
grüße
tom


----------



## Nico M. (15. September 2009)

Ein Großteil der BOAs schafft am Sonntag Nachmittag bis ca. 22 Uhr. Im Anschluss gehen wir aufs Feslte


----------



## avant (15. September 2009)

@Nico - sorry für die verspätete Meldung, aber mein Internet-Anschluß hier an der französischen Atlantikküste ist recht lahm 
Guide für So wäre prima gewesen, aber ihr könnt ja gerne die läppischen 1300 km in Angriff nehmen, dann führe ich euch ein wenig in der Bretagne. Hier gibt's erstaunlicherweise einige interessante Trails, wenngleich zu wenig Höhenmeter 

Ein fröhliches Grüssle aus dem Urlaub,

Jo

PS: viel Spaß auf dem Winzerfest !


----------



## Kailinger (18. September 2009)

Hallöle, 

am Samstag um 14.00 Uhr werde ich ne kleine, sehr coole Runde drehen, um mir die Birne wieder frei zu fahren (sodd ja abends au wieder was nei in dr Kerle).

Treffpunkt Sa. 14.00 Uhr am Radsportheim.
Danach gibt a Rote Wurscht am Radsporheim.

Einen "offiziellen" Termin gibt es nicht! ;-)

Gruß, Kai


----------



## cubescott (18. September 2009)

Hi Kai,

für morgen hätt ich nen Tip, einmal Walheim und zurück. Der neue Radweg ist zum , sieht aus wie ein Käfig, ist nur ein paar Micrometer breiter (gefühlt sogar schmäler) und die provisorischen Absperrungen zu Neckar + Enz stehen vermutlich nach dem Winzerfest leider nicht mehr.
Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass da nichts passiert, aber so ist's halt mal bei der Deutschen Bürokratie, Planung top, Ausführung Flopp!

Viel Spass bei der cooooolen Runde, ich wär eher für ne Rondo Extremo zu begeistern, wie wär's Sonntag Punkt Acht

See you

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (19. September 2009)

Hi

Also ich werd Sonntag um 8 uhr zu einer Runde starten ,muß bis spätestens um 12 wieder zurück sein.
Wenn jemand lust hat dann melden.
Aber Extremo wird`s bei mir nicht 

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. September 2009)

@kai:schön wars gesterngerne bald wieder...viell. an einem so.?!

besigheimer feschtle war auch sehr schön..haben ja einiges in der altstadt gemacht.

@toni:um 8 uhr hab ich gerade nen kaffee getrunken

später gehts ne runde radeln...mal wieder alleine wie es scheint...dann eher in richtung rems-murr kreis.

gruß
tom


----------



## Offroadie (21. September 2009)

Hi zusammen,

ich will morgen (Di) am Nachmittag eine schöne Runde bergradeln. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? So gegen 14:00 Uhr?

CU
Martina


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. September 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich will morgen (Di) am Nachmittag eine schöne Runde bergradeln. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzukommen? So gegen 14:00 Uhr?
> 
> ...


 
hi martina,
was für arbeitszeiten hast du den?
bin da noch am arbeiten,aber kannst mich ab 17uhr in hessigheim am fels besuchen
viel spaß beim radeln.
grüße
tom


----------



## ibiza (25. September 2009)

Hab mich so auf heute gefreut und jetzt habe ich voll den Rotz auf den  Bronchien! 

Euch viel Spaß ... uuuuaaaahhhhhh


----------



## Njoedor (25. September 2009)

^^geht mir auch so seit gestern. Aber heute isses schon wieder besser so das ich's versuch nacher mitzuradeln..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (25. September 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^geht mir auch so seit gestern. Aber heute isses schon wieder besser so das ich's versuch nacher mitzuradeln..


 
wann war der start?und wo?
na ja,zu spät hier reingeschaut...hätte ab 1200 zeit gehabt...

wann gehst wieder ab?sa.?


----------



## Stefan72 (25. September 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> wann war der start?und wo?
> na ja,zu spät hier reingeschaut...hätte ab 1200 zeit gehabt...
> 
> wann gehst wieder ab?sa.?



Morgen, Samstag um 14:00 Uhr 
RSV Vereinsheim Enzplatz


----------



## cubescott (26. September 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hab mich so auf heute gefreut und jetzt habe ich voll den Rotz auf den  Bronchien!
> 
> Euch viel Spaß ... uuuuaaaahhhhhh



Hi Oli,

hat da etwa die grüne Medizin von Friesland versagt
Gute Besserung!

Bis bald
Rainer


----------



## ibiza (26. September 2009)

Hallo Rainer,

hätte wohl auf die Dosierung achten sollen und 'nen größeren Rucksack mitgenommen - sprich mehr grüne Medizin. 

Vermute mal, dass es der Heimweg in sich hatte. Verschwitzt aus dem Keller und dann noch 15 Minuten Fussmarsch in Richtung Heimat.

Übrigens, mein  Designerspezialsuperaffengeilesextremtollesundundetc.-Vereinspolo sah aus wie Sau. Überall Rotweinflecke, hinten wie vorn! Ist aber wieder sauber geworden. Was für ein Glück für mich. Aber zur Not kann ich mir ja noch einmal eins machen


----------



## Nico M. (2. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

vor unserem Winterfahrplan starten wir noch an folgenden Terminen:

- Freitag 02.10. um 18 Uhr
- Sonntag 04.10. um 09:30 Uhr

- Samstag 10.10. um 13 Uhr

Die Woche drauf gelten neue Termine, welche ich noch poste. Am Freitag den 09.10. findet das BOA-Spinning Probetraining statt, daher keine Ausfahrt.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Nico M. (2. Oktober 2009)

PS: Kränkle ein wenig und bin daher heut und vermutlich am Sonntag nicht mit am Start. 

LG, Nico.


----------



## bikeritzel (3. Oktober 2009)

@All,
wenn jemand heute Lust auf Biken hat, ich werde heute ab 14h eine lockere Runde drehn. Treffpunkt ist 14h Radsportheim Besigheim.

Bis denne...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy

P.S.: Gute Besserung an den Präsi!


----------



## ibiza (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Andy,

hat dich die Heimat wieder?

WIE WAR'S ??????????????????????????????????????????????????

Nein, bin nicht neugierig, nein.


----------



## MTB_Tom (3. Oktober 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> @All,
> wenn jemand heute Lust auf Biken hat, ich werde heute ab 14h eine lockere Runde drehn. Treffpunkt ist 14h Radsportheim Besigheim.
> 
> Bis denne...
> ...


 
hi andy,
leider erst jetzt gelsen...fahre dann wohl alleine ne kleine runde
gruß
tom


----------



## bikeritzel (3. Oktober 2009)

Oli,
zu Spanien sag ich nur folgendes:




das muss vorerst reichen.

VG
Enjoy the Ride
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Toni

hier die Daten von gestern: 2 h; 35 km; 18,1 Schnitt; 12°C mittelwert; 545 hm

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Laggiman (3. Oktober 2009)

Hi Felix

Danke für die Info. 
Mein Tacho hat nähmlich nach 26 km augehört zu zählen,vermutlich hat das Licht wiedermal die Funkübertragung gestört.

Bis morgen 
Cu Toni


----------



## Njoedor (5. Oktober 2009)

Hat auch jemand die Daten vom Sonntag? Falls auch die Geodaten, mir bitte per PN oder mail.

lg,
chris


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Ja, schon wieder der "Spinner" 

Drandenken: Freitag 19 Uhr Spinning / Indoorcycling im Radsportheim


----------



## Offroadie (6. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Rolf,

hältst Du mir bitte ein Spinning-Rad frei? Ich hab' vorher Physio und komme evtl. bissi später...
Merci schon mal!
Gruß
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2009)

na klar, Martina

notfalls bekommst Du meins


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jungs und Mädels

wie siehts aus mit dem Winterpokal. Anmeldung funktioniert schon. Als Name hätte ich vorgeschlagen RSV BOAs Team 1 usw. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Njoedor (7. Oktober 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi Jungs und Mädels
> 
> wie siehts aus mit dem Winterpokal. Anmeldung funktioniert schon. Als Name hätte ich vorgeschlagen RSV BOAs Team 1 usw.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn ein Winterpokal?


----------



## Offroadie (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Felix,

gute Idee, ich wär' wieder dabei... War ja lustig letztes Mal und ein Ansporn im Winter was zu tun ist das allemal ;-)

@Njoedor:  schau mal oben unter dem Link "Winterpokal" da steht alles Wissenswerte drin. Wir hatten letztes Jahr 3 Teams .... vielleicht werden es dieses Jahr ja noch mehr??

CU
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

Wenn jemand 'nen alten Sack aufnimmt, dann wäre ich auch dabei.


----------



## berglady81 (7. Oktober 2009)

Ach Oli man isch immer so Alt wie man sich fühlt......

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Also ich bin auch dabei 

Bei welchem Team darf ich mich den anmelden 

Cu Toni


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi Leoni,

dann bin ich erst zwanzig. 

Habe heute einem Nachbarn geholfen - 2 neue Dreisitzersofas in den 2 Stock. Musste gegen später feststellen, dass das mit den 20 nicht hinhaut. Bleischwer die Arme sie sind. 

Aber, passt scho


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich bin auch dabei
> 
> Cu Toni



ja wer bisch denn du Frogezeicha


----------



## cubescott (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi All,

Felix, Du Drängler.
Achtung Martina, Kai, Heiko und "Badi". Wir sind dies Jahr Team 2! Aber Team 2 hatte ja letztes Jahr eh den RSV-Team-Pokal nach Hause getragen

Bis Freitag
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> ja wer bisch denn du Frogezeicha



kensch me den nemme?


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> kensch me den nemme?



mensch bua, lang isch's her. sicher bisch in dr zeit au widdr ebbes gwachsa. 

Sollen wir das Team BOA 3 1/3 erstellen?


----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

wachsa dur i nemme,ausser nach vorne naus 

uf a Team 3 wird`s eh nauslaufa, i ben dabei


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

soll mo ois uffmacha?


----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

dann macha mo ois uff

wer macht ?du odr i?


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

häts grad uff gmacht => RSV BOA's Team 3


----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

ok, no drag i mi glei nei


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

sauber! 

Übrigens wie passt dir dein Trikot? Meins hat die Größe, als hätte ich es in Kirchheim beim Zelt-Herzog machen lassen.


----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

hab mich jetzt angemeldet, du mußt mich nur noch bestätigen.

also mein enges Trikot passt perfekt, das Mtb Trikot passt auch gut, könnte nur etwas länger sein.

Welches Trikot und Größe hast du denn?


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

bisch dabei 

Größe von meinem MTB-Shirt: 3XL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (7. Oktober 2009)

ich hab xxl und das passt schon ,bis auf die länge halt


----------



## ibiza (7. Oktober 2009)

XXL, komisch, warum habe ich die 3 XL in Erinnerung? Egal, muss halt jetzt einen dickeren Hals bekommen, damit der Kragen passt.


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli
Hallo Toni,

ich könnte für das Team 3 auch den ein oder anderen Punkt beisteuern. 
Kann man bei Euch einsteigen?

Grüße Wolfi


----------



## Nico M. (8. Oktober 2009)

wow was hier so ab geht, da kommt man mit dem lesen gar nicht nach...

Bitte denkt an das morgige BOA-Spinning Probetraining!

LG, Nico.


----------



## ibiza (8. Oktober 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli
> Hallo Toni,
> 
> ich könnte für das Team 3 auch den ein oder anderen Punkt beisteuern.
> ...



NÖ!

War ein Scherz, klar doch, musst dich nur anmelden und mir dann Bescheid geben - zwecks Bestätigung.


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> NÖ!
> 
> War ein Scherz, klar doch, musst dich nur anmelden und mir dann Bescheid geben - zwecks Bestätigung.



Sehr gut

habe mich schon angemeldet.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli, Toni und Stefan,

könnt ihr mich auch gebrauchen?
melde mich an, bitte bestätigen


----------



## ibiza (8. Oktober 2009)

So Stefan und Rolf,

Ihr seit nun für das Team 3 verhaftet. 

Da wir jetzt  schon 4 Personen sind, können wir nur noch ein "Opfer" aufnehmen.


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hoi,
ich schließ mich mal der Vorjahressiegerin bzw. dem Kappo " Cubescott " an. Nach dem ich letztes Jahr bereits die Teamwertung gewonnen hab ( mit dem Rest  ) hoffe ich das dieses Jahr zu wiederholen und notfalls auch mit meinem Stahlross

Gruß Don Kaputto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (8. Oktober 2009)

Hi Stefan und Rolf

Wilkommen im Team 3 

Da bekommen wir ja ne gute Truppe zusammen 

Cu Toni


----------



## ibiza (8. Oktober 2009)

Das gibt was hinne! :kotz:


----------



## Battlingzeus (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi zome

RSV BOAs Team 1 steht: Jo, Andy, Nico und ich

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Laggiman (9. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Eine Frage an die die beim Lautertal Marathon mitfahren,fährt jeder alleine nach Spiegelberg,oder sollen wir uns vorher in Besigheim treffen und dann zusammen im "Convoy" dort einfallen? 
Könnt euch ja kurz melden , da ich am Samstag leider nicht bei der BOA-Runde mitfahren kann.

Gruß Toni


----------



## ibiza (10. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> So Stefan und Rolf,
> 
> Ihr seit nun für das Team 3 verhaftet.
> 
> Da wir jetzt  schon 4 Personen sind, können wir nur noch ein "Opfer" aufnehmen.




So, dank Leoni isch der 5er-Haufa voll und kann gega die 4er-Gruppa oschdinga! Let's have some fun .......oder so ähnlich.


----------



## cubescott (10. Oktober 2009)

Convoy zum Lautertal

Wir fahren im Convoy nach Spiegelberg. Treffpunkt 7.50h, Abfahrt 8.00h.
Scheinbar gibt's dies Jahr auch n Fanbus! Näheres bei Kai, der seit 93 keine Rennen mehr fährt

Winterpokal
Simon, welch Ehre dass Du dies Jahr die Seiten gewechselt hast.
Felix, wer von Euch zählt doppelt?

See you
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (10. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar.

Gehe mal davon aus das wir uns am Radsportheim Treffen 
Werde da sein.

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. Oktober 2009)

Schlamm unser...


oohh man, also ich mir Schlamm gewünscht hab für morgen hab ich das nicht sooo gemeint wie jetzt... 
Wies aussieht brauchmer morga schwimmringe  oder black shark mud extended edition für hardcore mudbiker mit 5 cm profil tiefe 

Bis morgen und möge der Schlamm mit euch sein


----------



## berglady81 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Simon,

Vielen Dank für deine Aussage......... sowas sagt am doch net im Oktober und vorm Bikemarathon schon glei garnet.
Aber egal da müssen wir jetzt durch.

Schönenn Samstag

Leonie


----------



## Njoedor (10. Oktober 2009)

Wo wart Ihr denn heut alle??? Der sm Weg war interessant heut...

Woll mer noch n Winterpokal Gruppe aufmachen?


----------



## bikeritzel (10. Oktober 2009)

Ja Simon,

hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass Du morgen den Marathon nicht mitfährst.
Währe Dein Startplatz dann noch frei?
Würde dann den Startplatz nehmen.

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## cubescott (10. Oktober 2009)

Ui Andy,

ich glaub das war von Simon nur ein taktisches Zermürben der Truppe, damit er morgen locker vorne weg fährt. Simon hat doch extra aufn Wasen verzichtet


----------



## avant (10. Oktober 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Währe Dein Startplatz dann noch frei?
> Würde dann den Startplatz nehmen.


Servus Andy - bei mir klappt's morgen nicht. Kannst also meinen Startplatz haben.

Dem Rest der Truppe viel Spaß ! 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
@ Andy ne du ich starte der heilige Schlammgott hat doch tatsächlich mein Bike ausgespuckt zwar nur für morgen aber besser als Starrgabel 
@ Jo was ist mit dir los?, haben dich ja schon ewig nimmer gesehen.. Schade das ned dabei bisch aber gut dann kommt wenigstens der Andy mit 
@ Leonie ohne Schlamm wärs langweilig ( Wir sind ja keine Rennradler  ) jetzt wirds dafür ne recht spassige tortur
Laut Vorhersage solls ja nochmal regnen heut nacht und morgen aber fast nix mehr
@ Rainer aufn Wasen ja aber aufm Geburtstag gabs dann auch noch genug Bölkstoff der mal locker gereicht hat um mich bis heut mittag ausser gefecht zu setzen 
Gruß Simon


----------



## bikeritzel (10. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jo,
ja vielen Dank schon mal!
Kannst Du noch ne Mail an den Veranstalter schreiben, dass ich an Deiner Stelle teilnehmen werde.
Dann werd ich morgen mal Langstrecke fahren dürfen.

Wann bist Du mal wieder bei unseren Aussfahren mit von der Party?!

Bis die Tage...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Tuxer (10. Oktober 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi zome
> 
> RSV BOAs Team 1 steht: Jo, Andy, Nico und ich
> 
> ...



nu ises voll, war so frei ..

Gruß

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi Steffen

du bist  jetzt offiziel eingetragen. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (11. Oktober 2009)

@MTB-Fan82 - keine Bange - der übliche September-Dreiklang Quartalsende/Urlaub/Formtief schlagen bei mir mächtig zu. Ich war am Fr wieder mal in Besigheim,  hab' allerdings den Termin fürs Spinning verpennt ...
Werde jetzt wieder regelmäßig mit von der Partie sein.

@bikeritzel - Mail ging raus - Antwort kam prompt - einfach am Ummeldeschalter ummelden lassen

@Tuxer - subber, ist ja jetzt ein starkes Team geworden 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Oktober 2009)

hi jo,
hoffe man sieht sich mal wieder auf ne runde?
grüße
tom


----------



## avant (11. Oktober 2009)

Servus Tom - klare Sache. Dann kann ich mit Dir endlich mal über Deine Bikefunzel quatschen. Sonst bleibt das ja ewig eine Taschenlampe 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Servus Tom - klare Sache. Dann kann ich mit Dir endlich mal über Deine Bikefunzel quatschen. Sonst bleibt das ja ewig eine Taschenlampe
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
jeppod. wir fahren mal im dunkeln durch den wald zusammen
bis jetzt noch als taschenlampe,aber extrenen akku u. stecker liegen bereit,aber ist wohl nicht nötig,den soooo lange fahre ich bei dem wetter eh nicht mehr
2 lampe ist bestellt>sieht dann aus,als ob der förster mit dem auto durch den wald fährt

grüßle
tom


----------



## avant (11. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> jeppod. wir fahren mal im dunkeln durch den wald zusammen


Gerne - ich denke kommende Woche sollte klar gehen!


> bis jetzt noch als taschenlampe,aber extrenen akku u. stecker liegen bereit


... gut das ist.


> aber ist wohl nicht nötig,den soooo lange fahre ich bei dem wetter eh nicht mehr


Naja - ich habe da gerne Reserven - und vor allem mehr Licht, denn mit den 7.4V und den KSQ der Taschenlampen kommt man leider nicht weit, wenn zudem die Reflektorgröße und das Gewicht limitiert ist.


> 2 lampe ist bestellt>sieht dann aus,als ob der förster mit dem auto durch den wald fährt


Fährt der Förster bei euch "hochkant" ?  Es macht auf den Trails mehr Sinn, wenn sich eine Lampe am Helm befindet ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (11. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Fährt der Förster bei euch "hochkant" ?  Es macht auf den Trails mehr Sinn, wenn sich eine Lampe am Helm befindet ...
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
wie??ich meinte rechts u. links am lenker ne lampe  > es werde licht
obwohl ,es reicht auch eine mittige die richtig ausleuchtet>selbst die randausleuchtung ist heller als manche andere radlampe u. der spot zieht sich schon in die länge.denke das genügt.
überlege,ob ich zusätzlich ne billige straßenbeleuchtung verbauen soll>wegen blenden des gegenverkehrs auf der straße
aber das können wir ja mal quatschen ,sonst bekomme ich hier noch einen rüffel,weil ich euer topic zumülle.
grüßle
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. Oktober 2009)

Der Marathon war für mich heute zu hart, die Streche spuckte mich nach der 2. Runde mit Krampf im Oberschenkel aus,

hab das Training wohl auch ein bischen schleifen lassen und zuviel Vino genossen. 
Werde jetzt umsteigen auf "Hefe hell", eine Damensiegerin kam aus eben diesem Team, vielleicht bringt`s ja was 

Und mehr trainieren, z.B. am Freitag beim Nightride

Ps.: mehr Smileys gingen nicht


----------



## cubescott (13. Oktober 2009)

Jau, hart wars, wie immer halt, aber scheee.
Was gibt's schöneres für nen Hobbybiker unterster Kajüte, als mit Kuhglocken und Geklatsche den letzten Hügel hochgepusht und oben von nem Madel mit dem Schlachtruf "Auf, drücks durch!" über die letzte Kuppe gehievt zu werden, um dann oben vorbei an der johlenden BOA-Bande ins Ziel zu rollen.

Rolf, Du weißt ja, ich bin strikt gegen Doping, aber wenn Hefe Hell was bringt, sagst einfach mal dezent Bescheid.

An Krampf aufm Bock isch ja scho ätzend, aber mein Krampf danach im Kinderchorkonzert, welch eine Qualman kann ja nicht mitten drin durch den Saal hüpfen.

Ciao
Rainer

(der hofft, dass die Nightrides wieder auf 19.00h angesetzt werden)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @
wer gibt den Termin für Night-ride vor? Nico - Kai ??

19 Uhr wäre noch ok.

Batterie schon ans Ladegerät angeschlossen
von mir aus kanns los gehen


----------



## ARB (14. Oktober 2009)

hey ho, lets go!
womit wir schon beim thema wärn. am freitag gibts mucke im JH hallschlag!
mit: los fastidios aus I. suuuuper
loikaemie
währters schlechte  mal wieder 18 sein
und produzenten der froide
Nuri und ich gehn auf jeden fall falls wer bock hatt.

unglaublich ist des daniels kraft,
wenn er mit dem hebel schaft,
doch diesen spruch muß ich verneinen
die kraft steckt in meinen beinen,
so ist das alles reine theorie
eins sag ich euch ich glaub des nie


----------



## Kailinger (14. Oktober 2009)

vorzügliche Comedy  !

Irgendwann rechen ich Dir das trotzdem mal vor!

Termine macht der Nico. Wir ham uns bzgl. Nightride aber auf 18:30 Uhr geeinigt. So starten wir jetzt halt mal. Bei Bedarf kann aber schon noch angepasst werden.

Kai


----------



## Nico M. (14. Oktober 2009)

Servus,

ab sofort gilt unser Winter-Fahrplan, welcher sich in der Signatur befindet.

Die nächsten Termine sind:

- NightRide am kommenden Freitag um 18:30 Uhr
- Ausfahrt am kommenden Sonntag um 09:30 Uhr
- usw....

LG und viel Spaß in der Wintersaison, Nico.


----------



## avant (16. Oktober 2009)

... einwandfrei - i ben d'rbei 

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (16. Oktober 2009)

mist..heute geht nicht u. So. erst am nachmittag.schade
wünsch euch viel spaß
gruß
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (16. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal gespannt in welchem Outfit die Kollegen erscheinen, welche schon vor zwei Wochen bei 15°C Winterklamotten anhatten... 

(ich weis aber irgendwie auch noch net recht, wieviele Schichten notwendig sind)


----------



## Nico M. (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub unserer 1. NightRide in dieser Saison fällt ins Wasser 

Aber warten wir mal noch, vielleicht kommt ja noch die Sonne raus 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Njoedor (16. Oktober 2009)

Aha, bei Regen wollen se alle net. Hab ich letzten Fr. auch bemerkt... (erwähnte ich das schon?)

ist aber auch wirklich ekliges Wetter.


----------



## Nico M. (16. Oktober 2009)

Wir sind halt Warmduscher ...


----------



## avant (16. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin heute unterwegs ...

@Nico - vom Präsi erwarte ich schon, daß er heute auch fährt - zumal einer der BOAs einen Abend diese Woche geopfert hat, um die Elektronik der Bikelapme des Präsis fertig zu bekommen 
Jetzt wird nemme diskutiert - jetzt wird g'fahra 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (16. Oktober 2009)

.o(nass UND kalt ist abber schon eklig)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. Oktober 2009)

@Njoedor
letzte Woche am Freitag war Probespinning, war aber bekannt
gell, Jo 

Bin heute abend dabei, will schließlich vor Beginn des richtigen Sauwetters die Klamotten testen, ob da Nachrüstungsbedarf ist

Bin gespannt, wer von den 14 Eingetragenen auch da ist, der 1. Nightride der Wintersaison 2009/2010 ist Pflicht!!!!!


----------



## Njoedor (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab ja auch äääh Samstag oder so gemeint.


----------



## avant (16. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @Njoedor
> letzte Woche am Freitag war Probespinning, war aber bekannt
> gell, Jo


Jaja - immerhin war ich letzten Freitag biken 


> Bin heute abend dabei, will schließlich vor Beginn des richtigen Sauwetters die Klamotten testen, ob da Nachrüstungsbedarf ist


Eine neue Lampe z.B. 


> Bin gespannt, wer von den 14 Eingetragenen auch da ist, der 1. Nightride der Wintersaison 2009/2010 ist Pflicht!!!!!


me2

Jo

PS: s'wird scho wieder a bissle heller


----------



## MTBFan82 (16. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
so und seit ihr gefahrn heut ?
Ich meld mich mal ab fürs WE hab den Husten, Rotz und Kopfweh das knallt 

Gruß Don Kaputo ( diesmal isch beides "he" )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi Simon,

gute Besserung.


----------



## berglady81 (16. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Simon

von mir auch gute Besserung.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## avant (16. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin stolz auf die BOAs - sind halt doch keine Warmduscher 

Auch der Präsi hat trotz Schnupfen den Unbillen der Natur getrotzt !!

Wir haben eine lässige Runde mit viel Licht über Bietigheim gedreht, es war wieder klasse.

Manche müssen die Reifenwahl wohl nochmals überdenken, aber ansonsten lief's prima.

Freue mich auf den nächsten Nightride.

@Tom - bin morgen auch unterwegs. Lust auf eine schöne Runde ?

@Simon - gute Besserung !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (16. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jo,

was meinst du mit Reifenwahl?

Wäre doch jetzt sicher wieder die Zeit für die Black Shark Mud - oder? 

Wäre gerne mitgefahren, habe aber eine meiner Funzeln über ebay vercheckt. Nur ein Lämpli isch sichr auch nicht so superrr.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. Oktober 2009)

genau Oli
Black Shark Mud wäre die richtige Wahl gewesen, nur hat die bei mir noch keiner montiert

wie Jo schon bemerkte, wars klasse, das bischen Regen hat man ja nachts fast nicht gesehen

bis Sonntag, dann mit BSM


----------



## avant (17. Oktober 2009)

Servus Oli,

ich habe mir die Kombi Medusa/Highroller von Maxxis aufgezogen - seeehr schön und die rollt auch erstklassig für eine Regenkombi.
Wir hatten gestern allerdings auch ein paar abgefahrene Racing Ralphs unter uns - das sah sehr rutschig aus - Respekt vor den Bikern !

Ab kommender Woche ist das Thema Lampe für Dich dann passé 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (17. Oktober 2009)

In diesem Zusammenhang (abgefahrene Racing Ralphs ;o) ). Weis jemand den unterschied zwischen den farbigen (roter Rand, weisser Rand, kein Rand)?

Was haltet Ihr denn für besser. Die Neuen Alberts oder nen neuen RR für den Winter?


----------



## avant (17. Oktober 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang (abgefahrene Racing Ralphs ;o) ). Weis jemand den unterschied zwischen den farbigen (roter Rand, weisser Rand, kein Rand)?


klaro - die Farbe 


> Was haltet Ihr denn für besser. Die Neuen Alberts oder nen neuen RR für den Winter?


Maxxis Swampthing in 60aMP Mischung oder den Maxxis Medusa in 62a ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (17. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
in die Reifendebatte will ich mich auch kurz einklinken, brauche nämlich auch noch ein paar griffige Winter-Schlappen für's Bike. Am liebsten schön leicht, mit wenig Rollwiderstand und als tubeless-Version. 
Dachte eigentlich an Nobby nic vorn u. hinten... wär's das?

@Jo, warum fährst Du die Maxxis. Sind die leichter als die Nobby Nics? Gleich gut im Grip? Geht das auch tubeless? 

Merci schon mal für ein paar gute Tipps ;-)

Bis bald
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> @Tom - bin morgen auch unterwegs. Lust auf eine schöne Runde ?
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
wäre schön gewesen..aber bin nicht 100% fit,aber für ne kleine runde hätte es gereicht..aber zu spät gelesen.

wegen reifen:hab jetzt den hinteren rocket in den winterschlaf geschickt u. den vorderen nic nach hinten u. vorne nen neuen dicken albert aufgezogen.hoffe das wird dann im winter funzen...
hat jemand nen luftdrucktipp für mich was man im winter fährt?od. wie sommer?

grüße u. bis bald!
tom
ps:habt ihr auch hinten am rad ein licht im gelände?


----------



## MTBFan82 (18. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
der Albert ist ne gute Wahl, viel besserer Grip wie ich finde als beim Nobby Nic allerdings auch noch viel schneller runtergefahrn. Werde aber sobald mein NN vorn runter ist auch nochmal nen Albert draufziehn. 
Rücklicht!? klar.... solltmer han
und das mitm Druck hängt ja auch davon ab wie schwer,etc... man ist, also denke eher stark an individuell angepasst als ne konkrete Regel was " besser " für den einzelnen ist von daher selber raus finden. 
I fahr immer so mit 2,2 bis 2,6 Bar..

Gruß Simon


----------



## avant (18. Oktober 2009)

Martina,

meine Empfehlung für den *Winter* sieht wie folgt aus:

die Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 (AM/DH) in der 60aMP Gummimischung wenn es breit, komfortabel und *sehr* sicher sein soll (einfach lässig) oder 
die Medusa 2.1 (XC) in der 62a Mischung am Vorderrad und der 70a Mischung am Hinterrad wenn es sicher sein soll.

Allerdings kostet der Swampthing Körner. Soll es zudem noch richtig leicht rollen, dann wäre ein Maxxis *Highroller 2.1* in der *70a* Mischung am Hinterrad eine top Empfehlung in *Verbindung mit der Medusa* am VR. Bei Schnee würde ich allerdings wieder zu der Medusa in 70a am HR raten.
Der Bremsgripp ist bei allen Kombis kein Problem und die Selbstreinigung klasse - allen voran der Swampthing oder die Medusa.

Wg. dem Rollwiderstand - Rolf hat heute erfahren wie leicht die Kombi (hier mit dem Conti Mountain King 2.4 SS) rollt  Kannst ihn ja mal fragen. Rolf hatte die Schwalbe Black Shark Mud montiert und einen großen Unterschied gripseitig im Schlamm, über Wurzelteppiche und kurzen Steilanstiegen haben wir jetzt nicht bemerkt. Nur ist der Highroller am HR top gerollt.

Zum Thema Tubeless: Die Maxxis Reifen empfehlen sich geradezu für Tubeless Fans - gemäß den Äusserungen in den Tubeless Threads sind es wohl die Reifen, die man am leichtesten dicht bekommt.

Die Reifen werden bei mir mit 1.6(VR)-1.9(HR) bar gefahren - ich möchte schließlich gut Grip haben und gut rollen soll's ja auch noch im Gelände.

Meine Präferenz für die Maxxis kommt nicht von ungefähr:

Man hat eine superbreite Auswahl an diversen Reifenprofilen
Zu jedem Refentyp hast Du meistens mindestens 2-3 verschiedene Gummimischungen zur Auswahl ! Das heist, Du kannst Dir ganz easy Dein Lieblingsprofil mit Deiner Lieblingsgummimischung konfigurieren.
Nach meiner Empfindung sind die Qualitätsschwankungen nicht so stark wie bei anderen Reifenherstellern (Conti ist auch eine solche Ausnahme)
Ich hatte ein paar inakzeptable Probleme mit den Schwalbe Reifen, so daß ich Schwalbe einfach nicht mehr einsetzen möchte.
... unser örtlicher Händler wechselt übrigens gerade auch sein Standardprogramm von Schwalbe zu Maxxis - er hat die Reklas satt 

Sodele, nun hast Du die Qual der Wahl 

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: 
PS - die Tour heute mit Rolf war endg... - wir haben uns heute so richtig kaputtgefahren 
PPS - die Reifen wiegen wie folgt:
Highroller 2.1 490-550g
Medusa 2.1 ~530g
Swampthing 2.35 ~760g


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Oktober 2009)

@all

heute super Runde mit Jo (wir sind die einzigen Nichtwarmduscher der BOAs) gedreht, endg... ist der richtige Ausdruck 

@Martina
Oben an einer Schotterabfahrt hatten wir gleiches Tempo, während der Absahrt ist Jo aber deutlich schneller gewesen, d.h. seine Reifencombi aus VR 2,4 Conti Mountain King und HR 2,1 Maxxis Highroller ist vom Rollwiderstand besser gewesen als meine Combi aus Vh + HR Schwalbe 2,1 Black Shark Mud. Bei steileren Singletrail Abfahrten, besonders wenn Laub liegt, gibt es bei der Griffigkeit meiner Meinung nach geringe Unterschiede zwischen Reifen. 
Beispiel: am Freitag beim Nightride hatte ich 2,1er Schwalbe Smart Sam (in der Mitte fast durchgehendes Profil) aufgezogen, bin bei der Abfahrten gerutscht, bei manchen Auffahrten auch. Am Samstag hab ich aufs gleiche Rad BSM aufgezogen, bei der Abfahrten immer noch gerutscht, wegen Laub unter den Reifen, bei den Auffahrten aber nicht, vermutlich auch wegen der geringeren Geschwindigkeit.
Zum Umrüsten auf Tubeless: geht mit jedem Reifen, sollte jedoch neu sein.
Ich bin dir gerne behilflich bei der Umrüstung, habe schon 3 Sätze umgerüstet, am schnellsten dicht war der Conti-Satz, mit Maxxis hab ich keine Erfahrung da die der Frank nicht hat. Wenn du im Winter tubeless fahren willst, entscheide dich für den Reifen, der die "schlimmsten" Bedingungen mitmacht, denn du kannst nicht einfach wechseln. Der Rollwiderstand spielt bei mir eigentlich keine Rolle, ich muß mich sicher fühlen.


----------



## avant (18. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Wenn du im Winter tubeless fahren willst, entscheide dich für den Reifen, der die "schlimmsten" Bedingungen mitmacht, denn du kannst nicht einfach wechseln.


... besser könnte man es nicht sagen - allerdings muß mal leider vorher a bissle testen 


> Der Rollwiderstand spielt bei mir eigentlich keine Rolle, ich muß mich sicher fühlen.


Hehe - das nennt man dann auch Trainingseffekt. Nein im Ernst, es macht ja auch keinen Spaß, wenn man mit der 42'er SuperTacky Mischung förmlich am Boden klebt ...
Die oben genannten Reifen eignen sich IMO schon sehr gut für den Wintereinsatz, ohne übermässig zu bremsen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jo & Rolf,

vielen Dank an Euch beide schon mal für die ausführlichen Infos.

Ich denke, ich werde die Maxxis Medusas (62a/70a) ausprobieren. Die sind sogar leichter als der Nobby Nic und zudem noch günstiger. Zwar würde ich vom Bauchgefühl her eher zu der von Jo genannten "Sehr sicher"-Version mit dem Swampthing tendieren, aber ist der für Schlamm und Matsch nicht zu breit? 
Da ich keine ausgewiesene tubeless-Version gefunden habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich die Reifen auch ohne Schlauch fahren kann. Ging ja bisher beim Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph auch mit den normalen Schlappen. Oder hab' ich da etwas übersehen?

@Rolf  vielen Dank für Dein Hilfsangebot, da würde ich ggf. gerne drauf zurückkommen. Mit meinem abgefahrenen RR hinten komme ich gerade nicht mehr weit, war deshalb heute auf Schuster's Rappen unterwegs ;-).   

Wäre schön wenn ich mein Bike diese Woche noch winterfest machen könnte, dann wäre ich quasi ab Samstag licht- und reifentechnisch up to date ;-) 

Also merci nochmal, wir sehen uns spätestens Freitag beim Laternen-Workshop ;-)

LG
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (18. Oktober 2009)

Servus Martina,


Offroadie schrieb:


> Ich denke, ich werde die Maxxis Medusas (62a/70a) ausprobieren. Die sind sogar leichter als der Nobby Nic und zudem noch günstiger.


Eine gute Wahl 


> Zwar würde ich vom Bauchgefühl her eher zu der von Jo genannten "Sehr sicher"-Version mit dem Swampthing tendieren, aber ist der für Schlamm und Matsch nicht zu breit?


Wenn das Bauchgefühl dahin tendiert, warum nicht ? Der Swampthing ist ein Gripmonster - man fühlt sich fast wie daheim auf dem Sofa ...


> Da ich keine ausgewiesene tubeless-Version gefunden habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ich die Reifen auch ohne Schlauch fahren kann.


korrekt 


> Ging ja bisher beim Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph auch mit den normalen Schlappen. Oder hab' ich da etwas übersehen?


Nope


> @Rolf  vielen Dank für Dein Hilfsangebot, da würde ich ggf. gerne drauf zurückkommen. Mit meinem abgefahrenen RR hinten komme ich gerade nicht mehr weit, war deshalb heute auf Schuster's Rappen unterwegs ;-).


... das war eine gute Entscheidung - die Wurzelteppiche waren recht knifflig - und das ohne Profil - No way !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Martina,

ich würde sowieso nicht die Tubeless- Variante nehmen, die wiegen fast das doppelte, und ohne Milch gefahren gibt es nur den Vorteil, daß du mit weniger Druck fahren kannst, das Platten- Risiko bleibt und dann hast du unterwegs wirklich Probleme
deshalb "normale" Reifen mit Tubeless-Kit und Milch, 
fährst du ja jetzt auch 

hast du die Reifen schon?

Frank hat doch Maxxis im Angebot, ruf einfach mal an, 
Ich verwende die Milch von NoTubes, gibts als Litergebinde, ist dann wesentlich günstiger als Schwalbe
gibts auch bei Frank, wie alles was für Umrüstung auf Tubeless benötigt wird


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2009)

sorry wenn ich mich einklinke,aber ich lese hier immer was von schlauchlos??
worin liegt der vorteil zur schlauchbereifung?
gruß
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

@all
Event-Tip, bin schon ein paar mal mitgefahren, lockere Runde in 2 Gruppen, danach Rote, Glühwein und Zäpfla 

Vorschlag: Abfahrt 13 Uhr Vereinsheim Besigheim, Licht für Rückfahrt nicht Vergessen 

_INFO von Carsten und Mirjam Schnürle, Bikeranch in Hochdorf 
Hallo Radlfans,

jetzt schon anmelden, am 14. November 2009 findet unsere 
Ice Bear-Bike-Tourstatt. Da musst Ihr dabei sein, mehr Info´s unter www.bike-ranch.com und dann unter Bike Touren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Carsten + Mirjam Schnürle
Bike Ranch 
Tel: +49(0)7042/792200_


----------



## avant (19. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> ich würde sowieso nicht die Tubeless- Variante nehmen, die wiegen fast das doppelte, und ohne Milch gefahren gibt es nur den Vorteil, daß du mit weniger Druck fahren kannst, das Platten- Risiko bleibt und dann hast du unterwegs wirklich Probleme
> deshalb "normale" Reifen mit Tubeless-Kit und Milch,
> fährst du ja jetzt auch


... das wird auch meine Lösung zukünftig nach meinen letzten Erfahrungen. Zudem kommt noch das geschmeidigere Abrollverhalten.



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> sorry wenn ich mich einklinke,aber ich lese hier immer was von schlauchlos??
> worin liegt der vorteil zur schlauchbereifung?


easy:

geringere Pannenanfälligkeit
geschmeidigeres Abrollverhalten

Nachteile:

schlechter zu 'flicken'
Reifentausch aufwändiger
öfteres Nachpumpen mit manchen Reifentypen erforderlich

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jo,

vielleicht hab ich mich ein wenig unglücklich ausgedrückt,
der Rollwiderstand kommt bei mir nicht an erster Stelle, sondern die Fahrsicherheit, so wars gemeint

Zum Umrüsten auf Tubeless wäre noch anzufügen, daß das Laufradgesamtgewicht in der Regel bei Tubeless leichter ist, "normale" Reifen vorausgesetzt. 
Außerdem kann man, wie schon beschrieben, mit ganz wenig Druck fahren, ich fahre bei ca 105 kg Systemgewicht (Rolf, Lexx, Rucksack) bei Reifenbreite 2,4 mit 1,8 bar, gibt ein super sicheres Fahrgefühl und rollt nicht schlechter als mit höherem Druck.
Flicken war bei mir bisher nicht nötig, prüfen des Luftdruckes ist bei so geringem Druck sowieso vor jeder Ausfahrt ratsam, ob mit oder ohne Schlauch


----------



## Stefan72 (19. Oktober 2009)

Zum Thema Reifen:
Ich habe einiges getestet und auch meine Erfahrungen sammeln mÃ¼ssen. 
Dabei habe ich mich auf das Schwalbe Sortiment konzentriert, Schwalbe als MarktfÃ¼hrer zumindest in Mitteleuropa, kann ja nicht alles falsch machen.

Hier meine Erfahrungen:

Touren-Fully
FÃ¼r den Einsatz im Mittelgebirge fÃ¼r ânormaleâ Trails und fÃ¼r Touren finde ich den Nobby Nic 2,25 sehr gut. Dazu StandardschlÃ¤uche von Schwalbe z.B. SV 13. 
Mit dieser Kombi habe ich guten Pannenschutz und der Grip ist auch o.k.

Als leichtlaufenden Sommertourenreifen ist der Racing Ralph 2,25 hinten auch nicht schlecht.

Hardtail 
Standard: Racing Ralph 2,25 vorne und hinten

Winter: Nobby Nic 2,25 vorne + Smart Sam 2,25 hinten (der Smart Sam hat fÃ¼r das Training auf der Strasse ein gutes schnelles und haltbares Profil, mit dem man auch mal ins GelÃ¤nde kann)

Testen werde ich im FrÃ¼hjahr den Rocket Ron 2,25 (Als Wettkampfreifen sind die Rocket Ron schÃ¶n leicht und laufen gut. Leider ist der Pannenschutz nicht ganz so gut.)


Nicht empfehlen kann ich:
-	LatexschlÃ¤uche (lassen sich nicht flicken)
-	Leichte SchlÃ¤uche wie z.B. SV 14 Extra light â Pannensicherheit ist schlecht
-	Milch ist bei einer Panne einfach nur eine riesen Sauerrei und flicken geht auch nicht mehr
-	Enduroreifen wie z.B. den Albert halte ich (fÃ¼r mich), fÃ¼rs Mittelgebirge fÃ¼r Ã¼bertrieben
-	Furious Fred: der Panneschutz ist einfach nur ein Witz

Jeder sollte aber fÃ¼r sich testen und entscheiden welchen Reifen und fÃ¼r welchen Einsatz er benÃ¶tigt.
Insgesamt sollte man, finde ich, die Reifendiskussion nicht Ã¼bertreiben. Zu Zeiten des guten alten Ritchey Z-MAX 2,1 ist man alles gefahren: Trails, Marathon, StraÃe â Sommer wie Winter und es ging auch ganz gut.


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2009)

@Jo+Rolf:
danke für die ausführliche info!
ich finde es ist eh der hammer wie viele reifentypen es gibt,dann noch mischungen u. dann noch den druck richtig anpassen.
glaub so lange lebe ich gar nicht,bis ich das check

aber noch mal kurz fragen zum druck:
ich weis ja,dass der jo mit relativ wenig druck fährt,dann der rolf auch.das scheint ja prima zu funzen.
kann man grundsätzlich sagen,man sollte fürs gelände mit weniger druck fahren als auf dem reifen für min. angabe ist?
ich habe z.b. hinten den nic evo verbaut u. fahre mit 2,4bar>weiter runter gehen?
vorne habe ich ja seit kurzem den front albert evo DD montiert mit 2,2bar.
was mir aufgefallen ist,dass der nic mit ganz wenig luft (0,5bar) extrem am walken ist u. quasi lauffläche reifen auf felge auffliegt (wenn rad ausgebaut).beim albert aber der reifen auf der felge sitzt,wie wenn er 1,5bar hat,also nicht platt aussieht.karkasse scheint da steifer zu sein>hat das mit dem DD zusatz zu tun u. kann man mit dem reifen locker unter 2,0bar gehen?

sorry wegen der fragen u. ich hoffe das es niemanden stört,wenn ich euer topic "zumülle".

gruß
tom


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Jo+Rolf:
> danke für die ausführliche info!
> ich finde es ist eh der hammer wie viele reifentypen es gibt,dann noch mischungen u. dann noch den druck richtig anpassen.
> glaub so lange lebe ich gar nicht,bis ich das check
> ...


PS.gerade noch gelsen:
@stefan:den rocket bin ich in 2,25 hinten gefahren u. war den sommer über (500KM) ganz gut bedient.rollt sehr leicht>ähnlich SS>leichter als nic.wenns trocken ist super>wenns dreckig ist>nicht so dolle.dornen mag er auch nicht u. ist eben nach der kurzen zeit schon ganz schön abgefahren.und auf der straße nicht das rad blockieren lassen,sonst kannst die stollen wegfliegen sehen


----------



## avant (19. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> aber noch mal kurz fragen zum druck:
> ich weis ja,dass der jo mit relativ wenig druck fährt,dann der rolf auch.das scheint ja prima zu funzen.


Das funzt auch klasse - wir sind nicht die einzigen, die mit einem Luftdruck um/unter 2 bar fahren ...


> kann man grundsätzlich sagen,man sollte fürs gelände mit weniger druck fahren als auf dem reifen für min. angabe ist?


Jupp - es gibt auch eine klasse Abhandlung zu dem Thema, es wurde hier im Forum auch schon bis zum Erbrechen diskutiert - hier mal ein interessanter Link:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6397831&postcount=33
Mehr muß man dazu nicht schreiben - sogar die Bikebravos haben das bestätigt 


> ich habe z.b. hinten den nic evo verbaut u. fahre mit 2,4bar>weiter runter gehen?


Jupp - einfach mal testweise in 0.1-0.2 bar Schritten reduzieren - der Effekt ist verblüffend !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

Heut gehts aber ab, reifenmäßig!

Nur noch zur Info:
am Hardtail fahre ich vorne den 2,25er Rocket Ron und hinten 2,1er Furious Fred, natürlich Tubeless, deshalb bisher pannenfrei, ist eine gnadenlose "Heiz"-kombi, natürlich nur wenns trocken ist 

Auch ich bin die Ritchey gefahren, damals mit 45mm Federweg vorne, 
zu Abfahrten, die wir heute bewältigen, hätte die "Bike" damals einen Stuntman engagiert
deshalb ist es schon gut, bei verschiedenen Bedingungen verschiedene Reifen zu fahren
zu Milch in den Schläuchen weiß ich natürlich auch was
im Laufradsatz fürs "Geschäftrad" (die Nightrider kennen es) fahre ich mit Milch prärarierte Schläuche, bisher kein Platten, Luftdruck muß aber höher als bei Schlauchlos sein, um Snakebite zu verhindern, Vorteil ist hier nur die geringere Defektanfälligkeit und der schnellere Reifenwechsel, Nachteil: mehr Gewicht,


----------



## avant (19. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Heut gehts aber ab, reifenmäßig!


Hehe - dann gleich nochmal rein, wenn schon jeder ungefragt seinen Senf dazu schreibt  :
- meine Race-Kombi ist der *Conti Race King 2.2 SS* am *VR* (1.6bar) mit dem *Maxxis Aspen 2.1* am *HR* (1.8bar)
-> wenn es sehr schnell werden soll kommt ein *Maxxis Monorail* ans Hinterrad und der Aspen ans Vorderrad
-> wenn ich den Bremsgrip auf kritischen Abschnitten oder den Grip für Regenschlachten brauche, dann kommt ein *Maxxis Advantage 2.1 EXC* oder ein *Conti MountainKing 2.2 SS* ans Vorderrad.

Eine Sache noch - wer noch nicht den Flyweight Schlauch von Maxxis getestet hat sollte das nachholen - der Reifen wird geschmeidiger mit diesem Schlauch und auch die Pannenanfälligkeit wird etwas reduziert - Der Tip kam von bikeritzel - Danke Andy !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (19. Oktober 2009)

So, jetzd hätt mei Fahrrädle au d'Winterschuh a. 

So beim druffbästlä isch mir ebbes uffgfalla. Hans (nein, nicht der Name Hans! ;-) Rädle uff'm Rügga ghät. Als i s'Hinderrad widdr mondiert hätt, han i mol die Drebbel gschnabbt un wie bled kurblt. Jetzed d'Quizfrog: Isch des normal wenn's Hinderrad dreht wie narret und die Kassed im Freilauf zwar steha bleibt, aber leichd eirige Bewegung macht?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

So,
nachdem reifentechnisch alles geklärt sein dürfte, können wir uns doch mal über verstellbare Sattelstützen auslassen

bin jetzt 3 Jahre mit einer Maverick rumgefahren, nu is se hin
deshalb bestell ich mir ne KS i950R, weiteres siehe Link 

@Oli
ist normal


----------



## ibiza (19. Oktober 2009)

@ Danke Rolf 

Sattelstütze - würde mir auch gefallen und meiner Absteigermentalität sehr entgegenkommen, aber in meiner derzeitigen Situation nicht realisierbar.

Muss trotzdem mal Frank nach meinen Lager von der Schwinge schauen lassen, klappert irgendwie.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

Mal  was ganz anders:

Link und das

oder das


----------



## Njoedor (19. Oktober 2009)

"Jetzt steh ich nun ich armer Tor, und bin so klug als je zuvor". Ich weis immer noch nich, welchen Reifen ich nehmen soll. Ich glaub ich mach einfach den vorhanden in neu druf...

^^Yop, dass favela rennen is goil. Ich kenne da noch ein Städchen am stielen Berg, wo man so ein Rennen... aber wenn ich jetzt favela dazu sagt, gibts wohl ärger...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Oktober 2009)

@Njoedor
deine Kombi NN vorne und RR hinten ist eine super "schönwetter" Allround-Kombi,
aber in den nächsten Monaten wirds eher feucht-schlammig, nicht umsonst hat der Felix im letzten Jahr eine Sammelbestellung Black Shark Mud geordert. Die, die Sie hatten, und der Jo mit seinen Maxxis, hatten damit jede Menge Spaß, meine kann ich in diesem Winter nochmal fahren, so groß ist die Abnutzung ja nicht im Schlamm
Dies nur als Entscheidungshilfe, die neuen NN+RR gibts dann im Frühjahr


----------



## MTB_Tom (19. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @Jo+Rolf:
> ....vorne habe ich ja seit kurzem den front albert evo DD montiert mit 2,2bar.
> was mir aufgefallen ist,dass der nic mit ganz wenig luft (0,5bar) extrem am walken ist u. quasi lauffläche reifen auf felge auffliegt (wenn rad ausgebaut).beim albert aber der reifen auf der felge sitzt,wie wenn er 1,5bar hat,also nicht platt aussieht.karkasse scheint da steifer zu sein>hat das mit dem DD zusatz zu tun ?
> 
> ...


 
also druck ist jetzt klar,aber wie ist das mit der karkasse?mein nic u. rocket lassen sich an der karkasse sehr leicht eindrücken/falten.der alber DD nicht.
walken mit weniger luft soll ja besseren grip im gelände geben,dann ist der DD nicht so gut? oder eben mit ganz wenig druck fahren?

büro-stuhl-sattelstütze:hätte ich auch gerne eine,aber bitte in 26,8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (20. Oktober 2009)

@Tor ähm Njoedor: es ist eigentlich total easy - formuliere *Deine* Anforderungen und wähle Deine Reifen entsprechend aus. Du hast oben in den Postings und auch sonst hier im Forum eine gute Entscheidungshilfe, wenn Du mal nach Schwalbe Black Shark Mud oder den Maxxis Medusa bzw Maxxis Swampthing suchst 

@MTB_Tom ... der Grip sollte mit der flexibleren Karkasse höher sein, allerdings spielen hier noch eine Menge anderer Faktoren eine Rolle wie das Profil, die Gummimischung selbst und der Untergrund 
Du wirst um einen ausgiebigen Test nicht herumkommen.

@all - ich rate daher zu etwas mehr Experimentierfreudigkeit, es erhöht den Spaß am Biken ungemein - OK, man kann sich auch den Keller voller Reifen hängen 
However - wer gerne mal Reifen von Maxxis testen möchte sollte sich melden - hier hängen so einige Reifen, die ich für einen Test verleihen würde ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (20. Oktober 2009)

Wahnsinn, was hier in zwei Tagen im Forum so abgeht. Schafft Ihr auch noch nebenbei??? Finde ich toll, dass man sich bei Euch informieren kann 

@ Rolf: Sattelstütze habe ich schon gestern beim Frank vorbestellt. Endlich kommt die "neue" nach Deutschland.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was hier in zwei Tagen im Forum so abgeht. Schafft Ihr auch noch nebenbei??? Finde ich toll, dass man sich bei Euch informieren kann
> 
> @ Rolf: Sattelstütze habe ich schon gestern beim Frank vorbestellt. Endlich kommt die "neue" nach Deutschland.
> 
> LG, Nico.


 
hi nico,schade...dann war wohl nix mit 26,8mm?
gibts glaub eh nicht...u. zudem sind die ja mal richtig schwer..über ein halbes kilo so ein teil
aber funktion ist geil

@jo:wegen reifentest:gerne nächstes frühjahr!
werde heute mal mit dem druck spielen...wetter wird super!

gruß
tom


----------



## avant (20. Oktober 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Wahnsinn, was hier in zwei Tagen im Forum so abgeht. Schafft Ihr auch noch nebenbei??? Finde ich toll, dass man sich bei Euch informieren kann


... wir machen einfach keine Zigarettenpause 



MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @jo:wegen reifentest:gerne nächstes frühjahr!


Gerne !


> werde heute mal mit dem druck spielen...wetter wird super!


Super Idee - Du Glücklicher darfst heute Biken gehen 
Der geringere Druck wird Dir im Gelände sicherlich schnell auffallen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> ...
> Super Idee - Du Glücklicher darfst heute Biken gehen
> Der geringere Druck wird Dir im Gelände sicherlich schnell auffallen ...
> 
> ...


 
dann am besten erst im gelände ablassen.pumpe nehme ich eh mit.
die druckanzeige ist aber eher fürn a....
hab da aber einen schönen mechanischen von manometer
aber noch mal kurz fürs gedächniss:

gelände>wenig druck(+-2bar)>gute haftung>wenig rollwiederstand,denke das habe ich jetzt kapiert u. konnte ich auch so nachlesen.werde ich selbst probieren.

aber:
straße>hoher druck?>haftung?>rollwiederstand?
oder einfach den niedrigen druck lassen?
oder gar auf 4bar erhöhen?

man,dass ist ja wie im autorennsport

grüße aus dem sonnigen LB
tom
ps:werde heute nur ne kleine runde drehen...morgen wird mehr gefahren.lust mit zu fahren?treffen uns 16uhr/ossweil.


----------



## Njoedor (20. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> aber:
> straße>hoher druck?>haftung?>rollwiederstand?
> oder einfach den niedrigen druck lassen?
> oder gar auf 4bar erhöhen?
> ...



Hier: 

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/expertentipps/alles-ueber-rollwiderstand.35972.2.htm

gibt es einen ausführlichen Artikel. Soweit ich mich erinnern kann (ist schon eine Weile her) gilt für Mountainbike Reifen mit Stollen *immer* niedriger Druck ist besser. Strasse oder Gelände egal.

lg,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (20. Oktober 2009)

@Njoedor +1 

Jo


----------



## ibiza (20. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jo,

kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Maße
des Akkus - für unsere Beamer - mitteilen?


----------



## MTB_Tom (20. Oktober 2009)

@Njoedor:danke für den link.sehr interssant!
bin jetzt auf 2 bar runter u. hab noch keine nachteile feststellen können.
morgen gehst weiter im test...ich werde mich unter 2 bar wagen

gruß
tom


----------



## ibiza (20. Oktober 2009)

Finde solche Ausprobieraktionen echt gut! Lasse mich noch immer von den Bar-Werten der Hersteller beeinflussen (Min.-Max-Wert).

Mut zum Risiko


----------



## Njoedor (21. Oktober 2009)

Bei der letzten Fahrt war mein Hinterreifen weit unter 2 Bar (versehentlich ;o) ). Bis auf das  etwas komische Kurvenverhalten ging das sehr gut *fg*


----------



## avant (21. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> kannst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal die Maße
> des Akkus - für unsere Beamer - mitteilen?



Also ich messe hier 7.05x5.92x3.83mm

@MTB_Tom - Prima und ich sage Dir es wird noch besser unter 2 bar  Was spricht Dein "Popometer" ? Fahrverhalten/Rollwiderstand ?

@all - so als Grenzwert - mit Schlauch liegt mein Minimum bei 1.5bar (VR) und 1.6bar (HR) wobei ich am HR eher 1.8bar empfehlen würde. 1.5bar bei 83 kg hat mir schon mal ein Snakebite mit einem XC-Schluffen eingebracht.
ABER: es ist nicht jedes Manometer geeicht - meins schon gleich gar nicht, daher am sinnvollsten selbst testen und den Druck laaaangsam reduzieren.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Also ich messe hier 7.05x5.92x3.83mm
> 
> @MTB_Tom - Prima und ich sage Dir es wird noch besser unter 2 bar  Was spricht Dein "Popometer" ? Fahrverhalten/Rollwiderstand ?
> 
> ...


 
hi jo,
also schwerer lies es sich mit weniger druck nicht drebbeln.in der kurve meine ich etwas besser zu sein,kann aber auch täuschen,da ich ja vorne von nic auf albert gewechselt habe.
heute gehts erst mal auf fester straße mit 2bar zum gelände,dann gehe ich hinten mal auf 1,8 und vorne auf 1,7 runter.

die testaussagen aus der bike sind schon interessant.
beim MB4 habe ich ja die smart sam verbaut u. da ich über 70% auf der straße damit fahre,habe ich den druck auf 2,5/2,6bar erhöht u. liege da wohl ganz gut u. für einen abstecher ins gelände reicht es auch noch.
aber so ganz ohne federung lässt es sich mit weniger druck schon gemütlicher im gelände fahren.

wegen beamer:gibts schon bilder?
hab mir ne lampenhalter von busch+müller (5) in kunststoff zugelegt.mal sehen wie lange die hält...
aber so langsam hab ich kein platz mehr auf dem lenker...tacho..klingel..straßenlampe u. jetzt noch die taschenlampe

gruß
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Oktober 2009)

@all, weiter mit Reifengedöns 

ich denke, daß zum Luftdruck immer auch die Reifenbreite und das Systemgewicht (Fahrer, Rad, Ausrüstung) angegeben werden sollte.
Etwas so: 
*bei ca 105kg Systemgewicht fahre ich am VR 2,4er Reifen mit 1,8 bar, am HR 2,2er mit 2,0 bar*
wenn ein Leichtgewicht mit meinem Rad fahren würde, könnte sie/er den Druck weiter senken
Den Druck zu start zu senken bringt keine Vorteile und das Fahrverhalten wird schwammig, deshalb wie schon mehrfach bemerkt: ausprobieren.


----------



## avant (21. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> also schwerer lies es sich mit weniger druck nicht drebbeln.in der kurve meine ich etwas besser zu sein,kann aber auch täuschen,da ich ja vorne von nic auf albert gewechselt habe.
> heute gehts erst mal auf fester straße mit 2bar zum gelände,dann gehe ich hinten mal auf 1,8 und vorne auf 1,7 runter.


Jut - schön langsam reduzieren, dann passt das


> wegen beamer:gibts schon bilder?


Welcher Beamer ? Wenn Du die Lampe(n) vom Workshop meinst, dann solltest Du in den Workshop-Thread in der Interessensgemeinschaft der BOAs guggen - das habe ich Bilder vor einigen Tagen gepostet.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (21. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Also ich messe hier 7.05x5.92x3.83mm
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo




Hi Jo,

danke, aber hätte schon noch ein paar Werte - so 5 bis 6 - hinterm Komma erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (21. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> danke, aber hätte schon noch ein paar Werte - so 5 bis 6 - hinterm Komma erwartet.


... des isch a Fehler in d'r Forenweichware - ondr 10 Schtella nachm Komma goht sonscht gar nix 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Jut - schön langsam reduzieren, dann passt das
> 
> Welcher Beamer ? Wenn Du die Lampe(n) vom Workshop meinst, dann solltest Du in den Workshop-Thread in der Interessensgemeinschaft der BOAs guggen - das habe ich Bilder vor einigen Tagen gepostet.
> 
> ...


 
jepp..mach ich,aber dachte erst mal krass weniger u. dann wieder nach oben.dann sollte ich besser den unterschied merken,oder?

workshop? wo steht da was...man man hier gibts soooo viel topic...
na ich gehe mal auf die suche...


----------



## avant (21. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> jepp..mach ich,aber dachte erst mal krass weniger u. dann wieder nach oben.dann sollte ich besser den unterschied merken,oder?


??? was willst Du uns damit sagen ? 



> workshop? wo steht da was...man man hier gibts soooo viel topic...
> na ich gehe mal auf die suche...


Here you go:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1310

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi @ all,

man das ist ja die volle Reifendebatte hier ;-)  
Hab' jetzt bei Frank den Medusa 62a bestellt (70a kriegt er wohl nicht), aber den kann ich ja auch hinten aufziehen, oder?

Vor lauter Reifen, ist der Super-Vorschlag von Rolf wohl etwas unter gegangen? Habt Ihr mal geschaut, wegen der Tour am 14. November?  Das klingt doch echt super! Also ich wär gern dabei.
Wer noch?   Hier nochmal der Link: http://www.bike-ranch.com/Homepage.htm 

Viele Grüße
Martina


----------



## Njoedor (21. Oktober 2009)

Nachtrag: hatte noch genau 1 Bar lt. meinem Mannometer drin. War sehr grenzwertig, aber ging grad so noch. Man hat den Reifen schon rutschen gemerkt). Cooles Fahrgefühl isses abber. Jetzt sind wieder 2 Bar drin, geht ja automatisch wieder raus *fg*.

@Flugente: Also ich wär am 14. November dabei.


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. Oktober 2009)

Servus,
ich wär au am 14.11. dabei. Sofern der große Bikegott mein Bike " ganz " ausspuckt...

Gruß Simon


----------



## cubescott (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi,

14.11.09 klingt freilich gut, un zählt ja au scho fürn Winterpokal.
Rolf, haste n paar Eckdaten wegen ungefährer Streckenlänge / Dauer. Bis in Südschwarzwald gehts ja hoffentlich ned
Anfahrt / Rückfahrt mit Bike?

Ciao
Rainer

(bei dem sich das Lazarett dahoim langsam lichtet)


----------



## ibiza (21. Oktober 2009)

Hann do ebbes gschrieba zum Thema (Sch)Lampen-Workshop. Oh Gott, man verzeihe mir den Ausrutscher, der musste aber sein! 

Bis Freitag


----------



## MTB_Tom (21. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> ??? was willst Du uns damit sagen ?
> 
> 
> Here you go:
> ...


 
also wollte eben nicht von 2,3/2,4 auf 2,2/2,3 bar gehen,sonndern gleich auf 1,7/1,8 bar um zu sehen ob sich was "bewegt"
heute auf net tour mit 2,3/2,4bar gestartet u. vorsichtshalber nur auf knapp 2,0/2,1 abgelassen u. das war im gelände schon zu bemerken.vorderrad rutschte nicht mehr so schnell weg!
das ganze habe ich auf den heimweg mit schotter,wiese u. straße so gelassen u. es lies sich nicht schwerer treten als auf der hinfahrt.
nächster test starte ich vor der haustüre
danke für den link.
sieht ja richtig gut aus eure lampe!ist ja auch ne taschenlampe
nehme an P7 mit 42er reflektor u. normalbetrieb mit 1x 18650,oder?
hab ihr da was gedreht um die lampe dann verkürzt auf den lenker zu bauen u. den akkupack anzuschließen?
müssen mal wieder tel...hab da noch ein paar fragen..sonst wirds hier zu viel u. ich bekomme doch noch ärger...

grüßle
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (21. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Also ich wär am 14.11. auch mit dabei.Hört sich ja schon gut an. 
Hat sich schon jemand angemeldet?

Gruß Toni


----------



## Njoedor (21. Oktober 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Also ich wär am 14.11. auch mit dabei.Hört sich ja schon gut an.
> Hat sich schon jemand angemeldet?
> ...



Muss man sich anmelden?


----------



## Laggiman (22. Oktober 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Muss man sich anmelden?



Laut Bike-Ranch Anmeldung bis 7.11.


----------



## avant (22. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> also wollte eben nicht von 2,3/2,4 auf 2,2/2,3 bar gehen,sonndern gleich auf 1,7/1,8 bar um zu sehen ob sich was "bewegt"
> heute auf net tour mit 2,3/2,4bar gestartet u. vorsichtshalber nur auf knapp 2,0/2,1 abgelassen u. das war im gelände schon zu bemerken.vorderrad rutschte nicht mehr so schnell weg!


Prima - das ist einer der positiven Effekte, man fährt einfach sicherer. Ich würde erst ein paar Tage mit einem Luftdruck fahren um ein sicheres Gefühl für die Änderung zu entwickeln bevor ich auf einen anderen Luftdruck wechsle. Ob viel oder wenig Änderung des Luftdrucks, das ist hier Geschmacksache.


> sieht ja richtig gut aus eure lampe!ist ja auch ne taschenlampe
> nehme an P7 mit 42er reflektor u. normalbetrieb mit 1x 18650,oder?


Nope - es ist (teilweise) eine Taschenlampe mit 55'er Refli und für 2x18650 (7.2V Camcorder Akku). Die letzten zwei Bilder sind mit MC-E- und einer Maxflex- bzw. 2xmodifizerte LedSlave-basierten Lampen aufgenommen worden.


> hab ihr da was gedreht um die lampe dann verkürzt auf den lenker zu bauen u. den akkupack anzuschließen?


Nein, nix gedreht. Nur geföhnt, geschraubt, gebohrt, gesägt und geklebt.


> müssen mal wieder tel...hab da noch ein paar fragen..sonst wirds hier zu viel u. ich bekomme doch noch ärger...


Okidoki - Zeit ist allerdings gerade Mangelware. Schwägerin liegt im Krankenhaus und im Geschäft geht's hoch her 


			
				Offroadie schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' jetzt bei Frank den Medusa 62a bestellt (70a kriegt er wohl nicht), aber den kann ich ja auch hinten aufziehen, oder?


Jupp, die Mischung ist weicher und hochwertiger als die 70a - der Reifen wird sich einfach nur etwas schneller runterrubbeln, aber zugleich haste mehr Haftung aus der Reifenmischung heraus. Ferner ist die Reifenkarkasse etwas geschmeidiger, was dem Grip förderlich ist.


> Vor lauter Reifen, ist der Super-Vorschlag von Rolf wohl etwas unter gegangen? Habt Ihr mal geschaut, wegen der Tour am 14. November? Das klingt doch echt super! Also ich wär gern dabei.
> Wer noch? Hier nochmal der Link: http://www.bike-ranch.com/Homepage.htm


... ich werde heute mal anrufen und mich anmelden. Ev. geht's ja auch per email - kläre ich ab.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Nope - es ist (teilweise) eine Taschenlampe mit 55'er Refli und für 2x18650 (7.2V Camcorder Akku). Die letzten zwei Bilder sind mit MC-E- und einer Maxflex- bzw. 2xmodifizerte LedSlave-basierten Lampen aufgenommen worden.
> 
> Nein, nix gedreht. Nur geföhnt, geschraubt, gebohrt, gesägt und geklebt.
> 
> ...


#

super,dann ist es ein ähnliches modell wie meine trustfire P7.
hat einen schönen großen reflektor u. streut breit.
betreibe die lampe ja mit den orig.trustfire akkus mit elektronik (nicht die blauen!).
hatte ne ixon iq speed zum vergleich hier...die macht im spot so hell wie meine taschenlampe im randbereich (auf 9m gemessen).
brennen deine taschenlampen alle gleich hell ?es gibt ja fertigungsschwankungen der P7...
deine letzten 2 bilder :echt sehr hell..musst mir mal die lampen zeigen
bin am überlegen ob man in den reflektor nicht noch ein paar mehr von den P7 unterbringen kann...reflektor habe ich einen in reserve.

gruß
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Oktober 2009)

@all
habe die Ausfahrt am 14.11 bei Terminen eingetragen

siehe Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (22. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> super,dann ist es ein ähnliches modell wie meine trustfire P7.
> hat einen schönen großen reflektor u. streut breit.
> betreibe die lampe ja mit den orig.trustfire akkus mit elektronik (nicht die blauen!).


Kannst ja mal die Lampe zum Vergleich mitbringen - Welche Stromstärke liefert Deine KSQ bei maximaler Helligkeit ?


> brennen deine taschenlampen alle gleich hell ?es gibt ja fertigungsschwankungen der P7...


Jupp, da gibt es Unterschiede, die allerdings meist durch Nacharbeiten zu beheben sind.


> deine letzten 2 bilder :echt sehr hell..musst mir mal die lampen zeigen


Kein Problem - kannst ja morgen beim Workshop mal vorbeischauen, dann hätten wir auch etwas Zeit zum Quatschen.


> bin am überlegen ob man in den reflektor nicht noch ein paar mehr von den P7 unterbringen kann...reflektor habe ich einen in reserve.


Ähm - an dem Refli würde ich nix herumbasteln, das geht in die Hose. Da hilft nur ein MulitLED-Refli oder mehrere Linsen/Reflis, die auf ein Platine/Aluplatte aufgeklebt werden.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## avant (22. Oktober 2009)

... ein Update zu der Tour von der Bike-Ranch am 14.11.:

Für die Anmeldung zur Ice Bear-Bike-Tour einfach eine eMail an folgende Mailadresse senden: [email protected] 

Telefonisch geht's aber auch unter: 07042 / 792200

Hier nochmals der genaue Link mit den Infos: http://www.bike-ranch.com/bike_touren.htm

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: habe mich auch schon angemeldet


----------



## Njoedor (22. Oktober 2009)

In zwei Stunden in die Höhenlagen des Schwarzwalds ;o) Die sollten Ihren Text mal überarbeiten. 

Hab mich jetzt auch mal angemeldet (wie genau steht da auch nirgends).

Bekommen se halt viele mails..

Ist der Bietigheimer Imle Radsport eignetlich mit dem besigheimer imle verwandt?)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Oktober 2009)

@all
wenn sich jemand direkt bei der Bikeranch anmeldet, bitte *nicht* auch noch bei Termine eintragen 

außer sie/er säuft und ißt für 2 

Übrigens: BOA- Tricot ist dabei Pflicht


----------



## Njoedor (22. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @all
> wenn sich jemand direkt bei der Bikeranch anmeldet, bitte *nicht* auch noch bei Termine eintragen



jaja


----------



## MTBFan82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hoi,
also ich werd mich wohl kurz vor knapp anmelden. Mit Starrgabel ists bestimmt ned so der Burner..
@ Rolf: Reichts denn aus sich bei den Terminen einzutragen ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Simon,
genau so wars gemeint 
ich werde dann am 6.11. alle, die sich bei dem Termin eingetragen haben als BOAs bei Carsten und Mirjam anmelden

Zur Strecke, im letztem Jahr wars nicht so wild, ist auch mit Starrgabel zu bewältigen, nix V-max, eher gemütlich
Ps: Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter!!! (nur als Hinweis für Warmduscher)


----------



## MTBFan82 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ok!

Auch bei Hagel  ?
Ja gut noch ist ja Zeit, aber danke ich halts mal als Event fest.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Offroadie (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Rolf, 
hab mich bei Termine eingetragen. 
Außer Glühwein + Wurst braucht man wohl nix zu bezahlen, oder?

Ich freu' mich schon ;-)

VG
Martina


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal die Lampe zum Vergleich mitbringen - Welche Stromstärke liefert Deine KSQ bei maximaler Helligkeit ?


keine ahnung..elektr. hab ich nicht den plan u. hab das meinem bruder überlassen...aber er hat mir was von 12/4/1W erzählt aber das ist ja nicht die Antwort auf deine Frage.


> Jupp, da gibt es Unterschiede, die allerdings meist durch Nacharbeiten zu beheben sind.


nacharbeiten??..siehe oben>kein plan,aber viell. kannst mir das erklären wie das gehen soll?erst dachten wir es hängt von brenndauer ab,da oft gemunkelt wird,dass die LED erst ne weile brennen muss um richtig zu "strahlen".ist wohl aber eher quatsch,den das brachte mal gran nix!egal,meine funzt richtig hell.hast mal deine lampen gemessen was die machen?meist wird ja auf 10m die luxzahl gemessen...


> Kein Problem - kannst ja morgen beim Workshop mal vorbeischauen, dann hätten wir auch etwas Zeit zum Quatschen.


wo findet der stadt?im vereinsheim?ab wann?wenns passt,würde ich gerne vorbeischaun 


> Ähm - an dem Refli würde ich nix herumbasteln, das geht in die Hose. Da hilft nur ein MulitLED-Refli oder mehrere Linsen/Reflis, die auf ein Platine/Aluplatte aufgeklebt werden.


meinst?aber der refi macht doch die streuung u. nicht die LED,oder?dachte wenn 3 LED`s im kreis angeordnet sind (würde ja platzmäßig passen) sollte der refi das schon streuen....ok,heiß wird das sicherlich... 


> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
grüßle u. event. bis morgen.
Tom
ps:die tour am 14.11. ist sicherlich nett..hätte sogar urlaub,aber habe bissle angst,dass ich da nicht mitkomme bei den profis...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (22. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Zur Strecke, im letztem Jahr wars nicht so wild, ist auch mit Starrgabel zu bewältigen, nix V-max, eher gemütlich
> Ps: Ich fahre bei jedem Wetter!!! (nur als Hinweis für Warmduscher)



...Starrgabel nix V-max das schreit doch nach ner schönen Singelspeed Tour mit V-Brakes ... 

bin dabei
Steffen


----------



## Battlingzeus (22. Oktober 2009)

Hi Tom

Workshop im Vereinsheim ab 19.00 Uhr

Ride on Felix


----------



## MTB_Tom (22. Oktober 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Workshop im Vereinsheim ab 19.00 Uhr
> 
> Ride on Felix


 
danke felix,dass sollte ich doch schaffen...

@steffen:bin erst kürzlich von den alten felgenbremsen auf V-breaks "aufgestiegen"...kenne also nix besseres!
und mit neuen kool stop belägen beisst die ganz ordentlich wie ich finde...


----------



## avant (23. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> nacharbeiten??..siehe oben>kein plan,aber viell. kannst mir das erklären wie das gehen soll?erst dachten wir es hängt von brenndauer ab,da oft gemunkelt wird,dass die LED erst ne weile brennen muss um richtig zu "strahlen".ist wohl aber eher quatsch,den das brachte mal gran nix!egal,meine funzt richtig hell.hast mal deine lampen gemessen was die machen?meist wird ja auf 10m die luxzahl gemessen...


manchmal genügt es, die Lampe komplett zu zerlegen und wieder ordentlich aufzubauen - ggf. etwas nachzulöten und schon strahlt die Lampe etwas heller 


> meinst?aber der refi macht doch die streuung u. nicht die LED,oder?dachte wenn 3 LED`s im kreis angeordnet sind (würde ja platzmäßig passen) sollte der refi das schon streuen....ok,heiß wird das sicherlich...


... wie schon gesagt, der Refli muß auf die Anzahl der LED abgestimmt sein. Es macht keinen Sinn die LEDs ausserhalb des Fokus des Reflektors anzuordnen. Bei DX gibt's auch MultiLED Reflis. Einfach a bissle suchen 


> ps:die tour am 14.11. ist sicherlich nett..hätte sogar urlaub,aber habe bissle angst,dass ich da nicht mitkomme bei den profis...


... das ist eine Tour und kein Rennen - also hoch den Hintern !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (23. Oktober 2009)

@jo:
das mit dem zerlegen hab ich auch schon gedacht.müssen eh mal nachsehen was da in der E-zentrale steckt.
hab auch den liferant angeschrieben ob er was weis,da ja alle 3 lampen etwas dunkler sind als meine.
ich bringe den reflektor heute mit,dann zeige ich dir das mal was ich meine mit den 3 LED`s reinsetzen.in der mitte ist ja die bohrung u. dann kommt erst mal ne gerade fläche die platz hätte für mehr LED`s,dann gehts über in die schräge des refi`s.
wegen 14.11.:
kann sein,dass da schon "bin dann mal weg" ist.
hab von 5.11.-15.12. urlaub
bis heute abend.
grüßle
tom


----------



## avant (23. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ich bringe den reflektor heute mit,dann zeige ich dir das mal was ich meine mit den 3 LED`s reinsetzen.in der mitte ist ja die bohrung u. dann kommt erst mal ne gerade fläche die platz hätte für mehr LED`s,dann gehts über in die schräge des refi`s.


Tom  - der Reflektor ist hinreichend bekannt. 
1. Auf der Fläche bekommst Du keine 3 MultiLEDs unter - maximal 3 Einzel-LEDs.
2. der Reflektor wird mit großer Sicherheit blind bei der Bearbeitung - schade um das Geld.


> wegen 14.11.:
> kann sein,dass da schon "bin dann mal weg" ist.
> hab von 5.11.-15.12. urlaub
> bis heute abend.


Bis denne,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. Oktober 2009)

> ... das ist eine Tour und kein Rennen - also hoch den Hintern !


 
genau so ist das


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Oktober 2009)

@All
Falls jemand noch Bilder von sämtlichen Events hat oder gern haben möchte, dann bitte heute Abend CD/DVD Rohlinge oder einen USB Stick mit vielen leeren GB´s mitbringen.
Bring für ne Std. meinen Schlepptop mit, zum die Daten hin und her zu schieben.

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Steffen,



> ...Starrgabel nix V-max das schreit doch nach ner schönen Singelspeed Tour mit V-Brakes ...


 
bau meins gerade wieder zusammen, gib mir mal einen Vorschlag zur Übersetzung, was fährst du, wenn du mit uns unterwegs bist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (24. Oktober 2009)

gestern war großes kino!bei euch geht echt was,hat mir gut gefallen
@Jo:du bist echt die oberleuchte....das soll jetzt ein kompliment sein

bis demnächst...
grüße
tom


----------



## Njoedor (24. Oktober 2009)

Bin mal gespannt beim nächsten Nightride, was Ihr so gebastelt habt. @bikeritzel: Hoffentlich bringst Du das nb mal auch noch an einem andren Abend mit.

Zum motivieren auf die nachher (schaut euch das Video an!):

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/fernweh/0,1518,656438,00.html


----------



## Laggiman (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi @All

Kann heute leider nicht mitfahren  
daher wollte ich fragen ob vieleicht morgen(Sonntag) jemand lust hat ne Runde zu drehen?
Würde so um 9Uhr-9.30 Uhr Starten (wenn`s nicht gerade aus Eimern schüttet) bis 12.30 Uhr.
Also wer lust hat , melden.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Offroadie (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi alle,
ich würde morgen auch gerne fahren, allerdings geht's bei mir erst ab ca. 14:00 Uhr. 
Da ist das Wetter auch schöner....  ;-)

So, und nun nochmal ein großes Dankeschön an Jo für den exzellenten Lampenworkshop und an alle für Eure Unterstützung mir bei meinem Laserschwert mit Rat und Tat beizustehen!!! Echt super!!!
Jetzt freu' ich mich auf unseren ersten Nightride. Hoffentlich bleibt's trocken...

Also, bis morgen vielleicht?
Gruß
Martina


----------



## avant (24. Oktober 2009)

Team,

danke für die Blumen und den leckeren Honig - meine Frau hat sich sehr gefreut !

Mir hat der Event gestern und heute richtig Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich durch die Beanspruchung unter der Woche schon ganz ordentlich an der Kante war. Das nächste Mal machen wir das an einem Samstag, dann haben wir mehr Zeit für "Unvorhergesehenes"   und Theorie.

Die Vorbereitungen waren mir ein Vergnügen und ich finde es hat sich gelohnt - ihr wart klasse und habt euch bis zum bitteren Ende durchgekämpft. Schade, daß wir am Ende kein Gruppenfoto in der Nacht mehr machen konnten, aber das holen wir dafür bei einem der Nightrides nach.

Der Dank geht auch an die vielen Helfer wie Andy, der in aller Ruhe beim Löten, Kleben und Messen, etc assistiert hat, an Felix, Daniel und auch an Simon.

Kleine Nachlese für diejenigen, die nicht bis zum Schluß bleiben konnten: ich besorge noch Schrumpfschlauch zum Einschrumpfen der Stecker - bitte an einem der nächsten Ausfahrten ab kommenden Fr. bei mir abholen (wenn Conrad zeitnah liefert...)

@Tom - ich kann nicht anders - ich kann nur hell 

Wg. der morgigen Ausfahrt - bin morgen um 9:30 am Clubhaus !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2009)

Jo: Nochmals von mir vielen Dank für die Organisation und die Abwicklung des Workshops. So etwas brauchen wir. Alle Teilnehmer werden sich bei jedem NightRide an den Workshop denken 

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (24. Oktober 2009)

Also auch von mir besten Dank an dich Jo.

Es hat mir saumäßig Spaß gemacht mit euch unsere Lampen zu basteln. Für jeden - denke ich - wieder eine neue Erfahrung. 

GENIAL - und DANKE


----------



## Laggiman (24. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jo

Bin Morgen 9:30 zur stelle  

( Zeitumstellung beachten  )

Cu Toni


----------



## avant (25. Oktober 2009)

... hätte ich gewußt, daß ihr so richtige Kampf-Bäschlter seid, dann hätten wir das noch etwas aufwendiger gestalten können 

Ich schick' euch noch eine kleine Zusammenfassung, was ihr in Zukunft noch beachten solltet 

@Toni - bin schon fast auf dem Sprung

@Nico - dann können wir ja jetzt mit der Planung der Herbst MTB-Tour in den Pfälzerwald beginnen, oder ? 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (25. Oktober 2009)

@Martina - bin heute um 14h am BOA-Basecamp bei trockenen Bedinungen von oben mit am Start. 

Lamemworkshop - Hab noch nie soviele Leut bis in die tiefste Nacht, so begeistern schrauben und löten sehn und am nächsten Tag gleich wieder.
Bin begeistert!
@Jo - Du hast Deine Rolle seht gut gemacht, kompliment! 

VG
Enjoy The Ride!
Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Mitbiker,
Jo führte uns heute 42,65km mit 750hm durch den Stromberg
Ja, Rolf hat ein neues Spielzeug, Garmin Edge 750, und wenn er "startet" ist am Ende sogar eine Tour aufgezeichnet

Muß aber noch viel damit rumspielen, 

Morgen werde ich meinen Singlespeeder (Steffen, habe 34-16 gewählt) probieren, zunächst mal ins Geschäft und zurück durch den Forst, mal sehen wie`s ist.


----------



## Offroadie (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo @all,
wir haben heute nachmittag auch eine schöne Tour durch'n Stromberg gemacht und erstmals waren die Mädels in der Überzahl !!!!!!  

@Rolf, Glückwunsch zum neuen Spielzeug ;-)   ... und jetzt auch noch ein Singlespeed....  Hut ab!

Mein neuer Reifen ist leider noch nicht so ganz dicht, aber zum Fahren heute ging's. Das Profil ist echt super, hat im Matsch richtig Grip und ist vom Rollwiderstand her immer noch super zu fahren.
Guter Tipp Jo 

CU
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Oktober 2009)

> Mein neuer Reifen ist leider noch nicht so ganz dicht, aber zum Fahren heute ging's


war bei mir auch so, nach der 2.- 3. Ausfahrt war er dicht, Druck prüfenund evtl. nachpumpen vor der Ausfahrt ist bei schlauchlos sowieso Pflicht, mach ich aber auch bei LRS mit Schlauch


----------



## ibiza (25. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat bereits eine Sigma PowerLED getunt? Habe irgendwie Blut geleckt. 

's Oli


----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

@Andy - Merci ! Mit der tollen Unterstützung von Dir und Felix und der Begeisterung des Teams hat sich das dann prima ergeben. 
Dazu muß ich auch all diejenigen lobend erwähnen, die (selbstlos) ihr Werkzeug zur Verfügung gestellt haben - Danke !
Die Vorbereitung hat sich für so ein tolles Team wirklich gelohnt - gerne wieder 
... am Sa haben sich ein paar Enztalradler oder Rennradler ins Clubhaus verirrt - ich glaube, die waren auch ganz angefixt 


@Rolf - Gratulation zum Fixie ! So langsam komm ich nicht mehr umhin ...
Zu unserer kleinen Trailtour am WE: Ich hatte mit dem neuen Cheater Modus dann 72km bzw 855 hm auf dem Edge 
Mein Respekt dieses WE gilt Toni, der sich an den Aufstiegen etwas *leergefahren* hat und trotzdem mit uns weitergefahren ist nachdem wir das Tempo rausgenommen haben - er konnte die restliche Tour gut durchfahren und wir alle hatten auf den Trails noch ordentlich Spaß !


@Martina - mehr Mädels ? Ich glaub ich muß die Gruppe wechseln  
Die Reifen passen ? Prima ! Jetzt muß nur noch ein Reifen mit mehr Grip ans Vorderrad und die Furcht vor rutschigen Stellen sinkt drastisch ...


@Oli - hm- hier im Forum gibt's einen Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=368709
Allerdings würde ich seit ein paar Wochen eher die neue Cree XPG LED (bitte die R5-Version) empfehlen, da sie deutlich effizienter und heller ist. Eine R5 war am Wochenende schon in meinem "Wunderköfferle" 
Wenn Du das Gehäuse mal offen hast (Du bis ja jetzt Experte darin  ) dann können wir kommendes WE mal "reinschauen" ...


@all - wir haben auf der Tour einen Abstecher in den Pfälzerwald am vorletzten November-Wochenende (21/22 November) besprochen (Eintagestour).
Alternativ würde ich noch Dez 12/13 vorschlagen
Hätte jemand Interesse ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,
auch mir hat das langsamere Tempo gutgetan, so war ich schon nach einer Stunde Mittagschlaf wieder fit genug um mit meiner Frau spazieren zu gehen 

@Martina


> Jetzt muß nur noch ein Reifen mit mehr Grip ans Vorderrad und die Furcht vor rutschigen Stellen sinkt drastisch ...


genau, würde noch mal investieren



> Abstecher in den Pfälzerwald am vorletzten November-Wochenende (21/22 November) besprochen (Eintagestour).
> Alternativ würde ich noch Dez 12/13 vorschlagen


da muß doch dabeigewesen sein, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

@Rolf - das war der Fahrtwind 

Anyway - wäre eine MTB-Tour in der vorletzten Nov.-Woche eine Möglichkeit ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Oktober 2009)

@Jo


> Anyway - wäre eine MTB-Tour in der vorletzten Nov.-Woche eine Möglichkeit


leg doch einfach einen Termin fest, z B. 28.11. und gib diesen in Termine ein, dann können sich die eintragen, die mitdabei sein wollen, ich bin auf jedenfall dabei, außer: 
am 21.11. bin ich schon weg


----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

Sodele,

habe mal einen Thread in unserer IG BOA gestartet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1579

Bitte um Feedback bzgl. der Termine.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Oli, ja ich hab meine Sigma Power LED umgebaut, und zwar mit einer Cree MC-E und neuer KSQ und anderem Akku. Die Optik habe ich nicht getauscht.
Falls Du aber den Sigma Akku und die Sigma KSQ weiter verwenden möchtest, dann ist, wie Jo geschrieben hat, die R5 eine Option.
Bei gelegenheit kannst Du das umgebaute Lämpchen mal in Augenschein nehmen.
Der Umbau ist nicht ganz so trivial!

Oh ja, gestern mittag waren die Mädels bei der Tour zahlenmäßig überlegen, oh, oh!!!
Weiter so, Mädels!

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## ibiza (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Andy

Jo erwähnte ja die Cree XPG LED R5. Habe eine mit dieser Bezeichnung in der Bucht gefunden. Die hat allerdings 3 LED!? Gibt es die auch einfach oder ist die so?


----------



## bikeritzel (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi Oli,
ich hab mich mit der R5 noch nicht wirklich beschäftigt. Am besten mal den Jo fragen.
Ich weis nur von der R4 die gibt es einzeln mit ca. 325lm.
Die R5 einzeln hat aber nicht so viel Dampf haben wie die MC-E (752lm).

So long...

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

@Oli, Andy - der Ausführung von Andy ist nichts mehr hinzuzufügen - eine MCE mit dem Austausch der Elektronik wäre die Goldrandlösung, aber teuer. Wenn man "minimalinvasiv" mit dem geringsten Aufwand arbeiten will, dann lohnt sich eine 1-fach XPG auf einer Star-Platine, da diese in der R5-Version 367 Lumen haben soll. Die LED der PowerLED - eine P4 - ist ja mit 240 Lumen spezifiziert.

Das ist zwar nicht die Welt - könnte sich jedoch bemerkbar machen. Ein Umbau auf eine XR-E soll sich lt. Forumswissen schon gelohnt haben und die weist weniger Lumen als die XPG auf.

@Andy - was hat Dein Umbau am Ende gekostet ? Um die 50 Eur ?

Grüssle,

Jo

@Andy - ein 4'er XPG-Modul soll ja beim spezifizierten Nennbetrieb auf 1468 Lumen kommen - das Modul und die Linsen liegen schon bereit, warte nur noch auf mein Gehäuse


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Oktober 2009)

Vorschlag:
wir diskutieren wieder über Reifen oder so, da kann ich auch was dazusteuern,
aber zu KSQ, Lumen, Lux und Konsorten weiß ich nichts

hätte vielleicht schon deshalb am Workshop teilnehmen sollen um wenigstens die Basic zu blicken


----------



## ibiza (26. Oktober 2009)

Rolf, no koi Sorg. 

Ich habe - trotz Teilnahme - auch keine Ahnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ich bin gestern Abend mit der neuen Lampe noch eine Stunde ins Feuerbacher WÃ¤ldle, um Sie mal richtig zu testen. Die Lampe ist unglaublich â ich hatte das GefÃ¼hl ich wÃ¼rde den Wald niederbrennen. 

Auf der RÃ¼ckfahrt ist mir ein  MTB Fahrer entgegen gekommen und hat mir ein âextrem dein Lichtâ zugerufen.
Ich habe dann auf meine Trelock Funzel umgestellt. FÃ¼r den Radweg ist die neue Lampe einfach zu hell.


----------



## bikeritzel (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Jo, der komplette Umbau hat ca. 70(Teuro) verschlungen. Aber der Vorher-Nachher-Vergleich ist unglaublich!
Bekomme diese Woche noch meine Gehäuse für zukünftige Lämpchen.
Bin mal gespannt wie weit wir es noch pimpen können.

Bis zum nächsten NR.

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## cubescott (26. Oktober 2009)

Hi all,

ich hätt da mal ne ganz schäbige Frage an die Laserschwertfraktion.
Hat noch jemand nen Sigma Evo X (10 W) Strahler übrig, da nach dem Evo jetzt auch der Evo X kein Mucks mehr macht
Ist als Zusatzleuchte für meine 08-15 Power LED gedacht.

Wie, Mädels Überzahl? Das gabs doch dies Jahr scho mal, gell Joe?
Martina halt se bei Laune

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Offroadie (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, Rainer, da staunst Du, gell? 
4:3 waren wir gestern, und dabei waren Leoni, Nuri und Jasmin noch nicht mal mit von der Partie!   
Erstaunlich war u.a. die breite Themenpalette der Unterhaltungen ;-) 
Ich hoffe sehr, dass die Mädels demnächst wieder mit am Start sind!

Grüßle
Martina


----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

Servus Rainer,

ich hätte noch ein Evo X Set mit Akku zu verticken. Allerdings bevorzugt im Set, klaro.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (26. Oktober 2009)

@ Andy - O.K. 70 Europäer sind mir zuviel.

Aber an der Stelle möchte ich *Simon* noch danken.

Simon hat nicht mit einer Laserkanone, sondern mit meinem Foto rumgeballert. Klasse, sind echt brauchbare Bilder geworden. 

In Summe sind es gerade mal 97 Stück. 
Guggst du hier.  So kann jeder die Bilder ziehen, die er will.

Das beste Bild finde ich jedoch das hier!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (26. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli

ich komm mit dem Passwort nicht rein.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## avant (26. Oktober 2009)

berglady81 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli
> 
> ich komm mit dem Passwort nicht rein.


... und ich nicht ohne - jetzt rück' das PW endlich raus !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (26. Oktober 2009)

Passwort? Habe ich eigentlich deaktiviert. 
Mach mal Lampen-Workshop rein


----------



## ibiza (26. Oktober 2009)

Geht jetzt was?

Wenn ich mich aus meinem Webhost auslogge und diesen Link nehme, komme ich problemlos auf das Fotoalbum!


----------



## ibiza (27. Oktober 2009)

Bei meinen Lampen-Überbleibsel habe ich das Teil vorgefunden.
Wo hatte es seinen Platz bzw. wo gehört es hin?

Sagt jetzt aber nicht in den Schalter unserer Lampe.


----------



## avant (27. Oktober 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Geht jetzt was?
> 
> Wenn ich mich aus meinem Webhost auslogge und diesen Link nehme, komme ich problemlos auf das Fotoalbum!


Jupp - passt, die Bilder sind klasse ! Macht Lust auf den nächsten Workshop 



ibiza schrieb:


> Bei meinen Lampen-Überbleibsel habe ich das Teil vorgefunden.
> Wo hatte es seinen Platz bzw. wo gehört es hin?
> 
> Sagt jetzt aber nicht in den Schalter unserer Lampe.


 das wär's jetzt . Nein, das Teil ist übrig und war ein Batteriekontakt. Bäschlter hebed jo älles uff 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Jo

Danke, du hast mir 2 Steine vom Herzen genommen. 

Zum Glück ist es nur ein Teil eines Sammlers. Weil das Erwärmen des Harzes hätte den da zur Folge gehabt. 

Bin auf die Idee gekomen, weil mein Schalter - obwohl im Inneren bis zum Anschlag festgedreht - irgendwie tiefer liegt als bei  euren Lampen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. Oktober 2009)

Stand Ausfahrt 14.11.
bei mir persönlich und bei den MTB-News Terminen haben sich bis jetzt 12 Leutz angemeldet, nicht schlecht!!

wer hat sich direkt angemeldet??

@Nico - beim nächsten Update der BOA-Mitgliederliste wär`s nicht schlecht den Aliasnamen mitaufzunehmen.


----------



## Njoedor (27. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> wer hat sich direkt angemeldet??



/me


----------



## bikeritzel (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Oli, super Sache mit der Bildergalerie, der Download hat problemlos gefunkt.

@ Rolf, siehst Du noch was? 
Oder hab ich Dir heut auf dem Damm in Bäsga die Netzhaut von der Iris gebrannt, mit meinen zwei kleinen Lämpchen?!

Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (27. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> wer hat sich direkt angemeldet??


ich gestehe 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (27. Oktober 2009)

@ Andy

Freut mich, dann hat sich der Upload von über 300 MB wenigstens gelohnt. 

Termin Pfälzerwald? 

Ischmirwurscht, melde mich einfach mal so an ...... Zeit habe ich ja.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. Oktober 2009)

> @ Rolf, siehst Du noch was?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
@Andi -mit deinem Lichtgeweih hab ich dich erst erkannt, als du vorbei warst, werde in Zukunft mit Sonnenbrille fahren, die Gefahr daß mir einer der "Bäschtlor" entgegenkommt ist mir zu groß

und zack schon sind wir zu 15.


----------



## Kailinger (28. Oktober 2009)

Ganz kurzfristig: 
Martina und ich treffen uns heut um zwei am BOA Basecamp.
Noch jemand Herbstferien?
Kai


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

mache heute um 1200 schluß.muss das aber mit dem kollegen abklären ob er auch früher kann,sonst klappts nicht u. wir fahren richtung oberstenfeld..beilstein..löwenstein.
gruß
tom


----------



## Offroadie (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
hoffentlich kriege ich meinen Reifen bis heute nachmittag dicht. Im Moment hält er nicht mal 3 km bis er schlapp macht...
Muss glaub' nochmal Milch nachfüllen - aber Milch im Auto und Auto in der Werkstatt ....  HILFE!

Gruß 
Martina, die angesichts überhand nehmender technischer Probleme gerade im Kreis springt...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Oktober 2009)

> hoffentlich kriege ich meinen Reifen bis heute nachmittag dicht. Im Moment hält er nicht mal 3 km bis er schlapp macht...


 
wenn du die Flüssigkeit im Reifen hörst, ist genug drin, 
bläst die Luft wieder irgendwo hörbar, oder gar sichtbar raus?
wenn ja, mußt du das Rad ausbauen und jeweils 2-3 Std auf die Seite legen, vermutlich ist noch zu wenig Milch an den Seitenwänden und dort tritt die Luft aus


----------



## Offroadie (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi Rolf,
ich glaube es ist zu wenig Milch drin... ich hör' nämlich nix...   und die Luft tritt deutlich hörbar an den Seiten des Mantels und auch an der Felge aus, obwohl ich die jeweilige Stelle schon nach unten halte, damit die Milch dorthin laufen kann, dauert es ewig bis das pfffffft mal leiser wird.

Hab das Rad schon ausgebaut und wie Du gesagt hast flach auf'n Eimer gelegt...   werde es jetzt nochmal wenden ....  und heute mittag wenn ich das Auto wieder habe noch'n Schluck Milch nachfüllen.  Irgendwie, irgendwann muss das doch mal dicht werden.

Grüßle
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Oktober 2009)

> Irgendwie, irgendwann muss das doch mal dicht werden.


 
das sehe ich auch so, ich denke nicht, daß es an den Reifen liegt
bei meinen Laufradsätzen wars mal mehr oder mal weniger auch so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

Bin raus..fahre mit nem Kollege in die andere Richtung.
Viel Spaß u. viel Erfolg beim abdichten.
Grüßle
Tom


----------



## Laggiman (28. Oktober 2009)

Hi

Jetzt hab ich meine Mühle auch auf gröberes Profil gestellt. 
Und wie das so ist ,natürlich auf Italienische "Gummistiefel".  
Geax Gato 2.1 ( 60A / 530 gr.)

Mal sehen ob die was taugen.
Bin schon auf die nächste Ausfahrt gespannt. 


Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Bin raus..fahre mit nem Kollege in die andere Richtung.
> Viel Spaß u. viel Erfolg beim abdichten.
> Grüßle
> Tom


 
schee wars heute...hoffe bei euch auch?
reifen dicht bekommen?






@Jo:Reifendruck vo/hi:
1,8/1,9bar genial im gelände u. auf der straße gerade noch so>sagen wir mal "etwas erhöhtes trainings aufwand" nötig
der nic hinten macht gut grip beim bremsen auf laub u. ausreichend vortrieb im matsch.kein vergleich zum rocket!der dicke albert vorne ist besser als der nic vorher,muss aber dazusagen,dass ich den nic mit mehr luft gefahren habe.
der neue lufidämpfer ist genial...endlich weis ich was DÄMPFUNG bedeutet





gruß an alle

cu
tom


----------



## IDWORXER (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallöle in die Runde,

will mich mal wieder zurückmelden.

Habe auch gleich ein Frage. Wer hat Lust am kommenden Samstag eine kleine Runde zu drehen? Jo wie wärs mal wieder? Fortsetzung zum letzten mal?

Zwischen 10.00h und 15.00h wäre ich verfügbar. Gibt's jemand der genau in diesem Zeitraum auch ein bissle Zeit hat? 

Grüße -Sven-

P.S.: Nico, vielen Dank für den Lieferservice. Hatte ich ganz vergessen. Trikot wurde natürlich gleich probiert und für genial befunden!!!


----------



## MTBFan82 (28. Oktober 2009)

Wohooooooo 
Ich hab mein Bike wieder pünktlich zur WP eröffnung

@ Sven mal schaun vielleicht bin ich am Samstag dabei, je nachdem was sich ergibt in punkto WE planung

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Oktober 2009)

@MTB_TOM
man erkennt das Rad kaum wieder, gute Wahl, die Teile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (28. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @MTB_TOM
> man erkennt das Rad kaum wieder, gute Wahl, die Teile


 
Fährt sich auch so...denke die Reifen+Luftdruck+Dämpfer (den muss ich aber noch mehr ausprobieren..weniger Druck scheint echt mehr zu sein) machen Welten aus!

Jetzt fehlt mir noch ein Lenker u. Vorbau.
Hat wer nen Vorschlag?
Hab jetzt nen Vorbau mit 130mmx17,5° mit 25er Klemmung verbaut.
Meine Arme sind zu weit nach vorne gestreckt....
Wie lange sollte der Vorbau max. sein? 75...90..110mm ?Winkel?
Und der Lenker? Möchte weg von der geraden Stange(werde alt...will etwas bequemes)
Jetzt habe ich ne Breite von 580mm inkl. den Hörnern verbaut.Ohne 560mm u. das darf ruhig etwas breiter sein.
Wie breit ist ok? 600...650...680mm?
Mir würde eine Art wie der EASTON Monkey lite mit 20mm Rise gefallen.....  
Keine Ahnung wie das dann auf dem Bike aussieht u. warscheinlich macht man das nicht bei einem LTS,aber es sollte einfach für mich noch mehr Spaß bei Fahren machen wie es jetzt schon macht.
Bin für jede Info dankbar

Grüße
Tom


----------



## cubescott (29. Oktober 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> schee wars heute...hoffe bei euch auch?
> reifen dicht bekommen?
> 
> 
> ...




"erhöhter Trainingsaufwand" = Trainingseffekt = PRIMA!
Hab jetzt au meine Original Fat Albert (1. Generation) druff.

Da ich Deine Statur und Dein Bike nicht kenne gibt's zwecks Vorbau / Lenker kene Pauschalempfehlung. Bin an meinem Hardtail mit dem Race Face Low Riser in 660 mm Breite voll zufrieden, nur von de Hörnle musst' de dann trenna

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## avant (29. Oktober 2009)

@Martina - hält der Reifen mit mehr Milch nun dicht ?

@Toni - der Gato hat ja ein verwegenes Profil - bin mal auf Deinen Bericht gespannt. Das Gewicht ist top - hast Du das selbst gewogen oder sind das Herstellerangaben ? Nicht, daß ich den Italienern nicht trauen würde, aber da mogelt ja fast jeder bzw hat jeder Hersteller mit Serienstreuungen zu kämpfen.
60a ist eine top Grundlage für einen guten Winterreifen 

@Sven - Sa Vormittag hab' ich Familienprogramm - es wäre erst wieder am Nachmittag möglich. 10-13:00 ab Horrheim ? Ich lasse mir wieder was einfallen 

@Tom - 1,8/1.9bar klingt doch ganz vernünftig - prima ! 
Wg. dem Vorbau: generell würde ich das bei einem Fachgeschäft machen, wenn Du keine Erfahrung und Teile zum Tauschen hast - das spart Fehlkäufe. 
Als generellen Richtwert: ich würde den sehr kurz wählen (80-90mm), da der Rahmen recht lang für Dich ist.  
Bzgl. dem Winkel : 
Steiler - mehr Komfort, aber schlechere Kontrolle
Flacher - weniger Komfort, mehr Kontrolle
... ich würde den Vorbau flacher mit 6° wählen - mehr ist doch Opa-Style 
Zur Lenkerbreite: ich würde eher einen breiten Lenker wählen, also 650 oder 680. Lowriser passt geradeso zum Style.
Apropos Style - die rote Klemme würde ich gegen Silber oder schwarz austauschen - oder mehr rote Teile montieren 
Ansonsten wird das Teilchen doch immer leckerer - top !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## IDWORXER (29. Oktober 2009)

Also habe soeben mit Jo gequatscht. Termin am Samstag 10.00h aufm Marktplatz in Horrheim geht's los. Wer Bock hat kann gerne mit.
Grüße Sven


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> @Tom
> Als generellen Richtwert: ich würde den sehr kurz wählen (80-90mm), da der Rahmen recht lang für Dich ist.
> Bzgl. dem Winkel :
> Steiler - mehr Komfort, aber schlechere Kontrolle
> ...


 
was hälst du von diesem vorbau:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16076/wcs-4axis-vorbau-6%B0-318mm-wet-red.html
oder:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k445/a7147/ea-70-tl-4-aluminium-os-318mm-2008.html

und dem lenker:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a10258/wcs-rizer-lenker-318-mm-wet-black.html
oder:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k443/a7145/monkeylite-xc-lo-rise-cnt-os-318-mm.html

und wegen griffe..sowas dann?oder was taucht?
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a15261/peaty-lock-on-griff-anthrazit.html

grundsätzlich eher auf 31,8mm klemmung gehen od. wie bei mir verbaut auf 25,4mm?
wegen roter teile:es kommen schon noch mehr dazu...suche kettenblattschrauben in alu-rot eloxiert...

ja ja..der winter ist lange...

grüße
tom


----------



## avant (29. Oktober 2009)

@Tom - karo - die Teilchen sind nicht schlecht, doch finde ich, daß sich glänzende Teile an Deinem GT nicht unbedingt gut machen - den roten Vorbau könnte ich mir noch vorstellen - glänzend schwarz geht mal gar net.

Bei den Griffen hat jeder seine eigene Vorstellung, da kann ich dir nicht helfen, denn er eine möchte Schraubgriffe, der andere Gummi, der nächste harten Schaumstoff und der letzte weichen und plüschigen Schaumstoff - probieren ist angesagt.

Ob 25,4 oder 31,8 - ist eine Stylefrage. Bei Carbon-Lenker sind mir 31,8mm sympathischer, da die Kräfte im Lenker geringer sind. Auf der anderen Seite ist es eine Style-Frage. 31,8 an Deinem GT-Oldie. Brrr - da schüttelt es mich 

@Sven freue mich wieder auf eine gepflegte Trailtour !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (29. Oktober 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Also habe soeben mit Jo gequatscht. Termin am Samstag 10.00h aufm Marktplatz in Horrheim geht's los. Wer Bock hat kann gerne mit.
> Grüße Sven



Fährst Du mit dem Auto oder dem Rad nach Horrheim?


----------



## Offroadie (29. Oktober 2009)

So, liebe Leut, kann Entwarnung geben .... der Reifen ist endlich dich! 

Hab den gestern noch mit einem ordentlichen Schluck Milch abgefüllt und gut durchgeschüttelt und damit war's dann endlich gut.  Puh, jetzt macht's nimmer Pffffffffffffff....

Ich glaube das Teil war innen so porös, dass er die erste Füllung direkt absorbiert hat. 

Na gut, wieder ein Problem weniger ;-)

Bis Freitag dann (hoffentlich...)
Gruß
Martina


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> @Tom - karo - die Teilchen sind nicht schlecht, doch finde ich, daß sich glänzende Teile an Deinem GT nicht unbedingt gut machen - den roten Vorbau könnte ich mir noch vorstellen - glänzend schwarz geht mal gar net.
> 
> Bei den Griffen hat jeder seine eigene Vorstellung, da kann ich dir nicht helfen, denn er eine möchte Schraubgriffe, der andere Gummi, der nächste harten Schaumstoff und der letzte weichen und plüschigen Schaumstoff - probieren ist angesagt.
> 
> ...


 
hi jo,
von HOPE gibts ja nen schicken vorbau in rot wie die klemme....
dann hab ich echt die qual der wahl...
suche dann mal weiter nach nem 25er lenker+vorbau....
in rot od. schwarzmatt.
griffe hab ich kein plan.hab jetzt so schaumstoffteile dran u. die sind ganz nett...hab noch nie welche fürs bike gekauft
@rainer:
hat der jo auch schon gesagt..muss mich dann mit so einem "hochlenker" von meinen hörnchen trennen...macht man wohl nicht.
aber viell. sieht es ja doch nett aus

so,ich pflüge jetzt mal richtung löwenstein...
bis bald
cu
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. Oktober 2009)

> So, liebe Leut, kann Entwarnung geben .... der Reifen ist endlich dich!


 
Hallo Martina, deshalb nun mein "Schlaumeierrat" (Siehe Signatur): beim nächsten Mal einfach mehr Zeit einplanen, jeweils eine Nacht sollte die Milch an den Seitenwänden einwirken

Hallo MTB_Tom, wie schon geschrieben wurde, kurzer Vorbau (max 90), breiter Riserbar, so fährt`s sich bequem und sicher,
Hirschgeweih ähnliche Anbauten sind aber strikt zu unterlassen!!!
Das wird von der Stylepolizei strengstens überwacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. Oktober 2009)

@Tom


> und wegen griffe..sowas dann?oder was taucht?
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k44...anthrazit.html


dieselben Griffe con XLC kosten 8.90, stelt halt nicht Steve Peat drauf  dies nur zur Info

Zur weiteren Bestückung:
Ich versuche bei meinen Aufbauten Sattelstütze, Lenker, Vorbau von einem Hersteller zu nehmen, außer optischen gibt`s aber dafür keine Gründe, 
z.B.:da beim Lexx die Tele-Stütze montiert ist, habe ich dort außer Lenker/Vorbau noch Kurbeln vom selben Hersteller, in dem Fall Race Face


----------



## Laggiman (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Jo

Ja,das Profil gefiel mir auch auf anhieb.
Nachgewogen habe ich selber nicht,da ich keine gescheite Waage zur hand hatte und die dinger unbedingt gleich montieren wollte. 
Hab dann mal die Herstellerangaben genommen.
Mit erfahrungen machen muß ich aber jetzt erstmal warten,mir hat mein Doc heut erzählt das mein Bauchweh ne Nierenbeckenentzündung ist.
So muß ich dann wohl oder übel dieses We aussetzen.(bin voll gefrustet) 

Bis denne
Cu Toni


----------



## avant (29. Oktober 2009)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Ja,das Profil gefiel mir auch auf anhieb.
> Nachgewogen habe ich selber nicht,da ich keine gescheite Waage zur hand hatte und die dinger unbedingt gleich montieren wollte.


... Du brauchst ja auch keine *eigene* Waage - so als Tip: nimm' doch die Küchenwaage *Deiner Frau* 


> Mit erfahrungen machen muß ich aber jetzt erstmal warten,mir hat mein Doc heut erzählt das mein Bauchweh ne Nierenbeckenentzündung ist.
> So muß ich dann wohl oder übel dieses We aussetzen.(bin voll gefrustet)


Schade - gute Besserung !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (29. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> ... Du brauchst ja auch keine *eigene* Waage - so als Tip: nimm' doch die Küchenwaage *Deiner Frau*



als mir das eingefallen ist, war`s zuspät 



> Schade - gute Besserung !



Danke, kann ich brauchen

Cu Toni


----------



## IDWORXER (29. Oktober 2009)

Hi Njoedor,

Würde mit dem Auto fahren. 

Kommste mit?

Gruß Sven


----------



## Njoedor (29. Oktober 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Hi Njoedor,
> 
> Würde mit dem Auto fahren.
> 
> ...



you have mail


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. Oktober 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @Tom
> 
> dieselben Griffe con XLC kosten 8.90, stelt halt nicht Steve Peat drauf  dies nur zur Info
> 
> ...


 
Hi ,
danke für die Infos.
Es gibt ja sooooo viele Griffarten..muss mich da durchsehen.
Wenns nen Ritchey Lenker werden sollte,dann:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k440/a11334/wcs-true-locking-grip.html
Momentan sind wohl ne Art Foam Grip verbaut u. sind i.O.
Alos ich tendiere auch dazu,dass ich die Anbauteile von einem Hersteller verwenden möchte.Nicht ganz billig die EASTON Teile,aber die würden Ami-GT passen 

Wo war die Sonne heute
Graf Dracu war heute leider nicht Zuhause...





..und ein Radler gabs auch nicht!






Hoffe Ihr hattet Heute mehr Glück...

@Toni:Gute Besserung

Gruß
Tom


----------



## ibiza (29. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Toni,

was   machst du denn für Sachen? 

Gute Besserung, men Jong


----------



## Offroadie (30. Oktober 2009)

Ciao Toni,
was ist Dir denn an die Nieren gegangen, dass die so'n Rabatz machen?
Gute Besserung!!!
LG
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Oktober 2009)

@Toni
auch von mir gute Besserung 
Hauptsache du bist am Montag zum Start des Winterpokals wieder fit, nicht daß uns gleich am Anfang ein Mann fehlt


----------



## Laggiman (30. Oktober 2009)

@ All

Danke für die genesung`s Wünsche.
Keine Ahnung was den Nierchen im moment nicht passt.Wenn die nicht spuren dann fliegen die dinger raus. 

Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder dabei bin,bei dem schönen Wetter heut kotzt mich das schon an das ich nicht mitkann.Vieleicht kann ich ja am Sonntag wieder mitdriven. 
Weis vieleicht jemand ob es zu empfehlen ist zu Biken wenn man Antibiotika zusich nimmt?  

Also dann wünsch ich euch heut abend ne schöne runde bei bestem Bikewetter,und Sonnenbrillen nicht vergessen.  

Gruß Toni


----------



## Offroadie (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Toni,

falsche Frage!!!!   Mit Antibiotika biken is nix!!! Definitiv!

Nur zu empfehlen, wenn man ohnehin mit dem Leben abgeschlossen hat ... oder so ...

Gruß
Martina


----------



## Njoedor (30. Oktober 2009)

Muss ich noch eine dranbasteln oder leuchtet Ihr genug? 






@Toni: Weder mit Antibiotika (2 Wochen lang net) noch mit Erkältung fahren. Das durfte ich auch erst erfahren. Get Well soon!


----------



## Laggiman (30. Oktober 2009)

Hi Martina

Das hab ich mir schon gedacht.
Muß ich halt doch warten bis ich dinger nicht mehr nehmen muß. 

Danke für die promte antwort

Cu Toni


----------



## avant (30. Oktober 2009)

... @Toni - damit ist nicht zu spaßen - lieber länger in der Horizontalen bleiben. Selbst wenn's frustet und Punkte im WP kostet 

Wie gehabt - gute Besserung und schone Dich brav und artig.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (31. Oktober 2009)

Hiho,

nach der "Einbrenntour" für die Lampen muß ich sagen, daß wir schon eine tolle Lightshow abliefern ...

Klasse war gestern auch, daß wir mit Holger und Micha wieder ein paar Neuzugänge hatten und mal wieder eine neue Zusammenstellung der Tour gehabt haben.

Superschade fand ich, daß Martina schnell beigedreht hat - wir sollten nicht gleich am ersten Buggel so aufdrehen 

Ansonsten freue mich mich gleich auf die Tour mit Chris, Steffen und Sven

Einen Punkt noch - wir hatten uns gestern für den 28.11. für die Tour in den Pfälzerwald geeinigt. Nico wird dazu noch eine Rundmail schreiben. Bitte um (verbindliche) Anmeldung, damit wir auch die PKW besser und rechtzeitig einplanen können.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (31. Oktober 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Hiho,
> 
> nach der "Einbrenntour" für die Lampen muß ich sagen, daß wir schon eine tolle Lightshow abliefern ...
> 
> ...



Jo; denkt da an das mit dem Buggel mal nacher auch dran 

Ansonsten ist ein Photo Blitz dann aber doch noch heller  und das war ja nur die superbillig Kamera. Hab leider kein Bild wo alle druf sind.


----------



## ibiza (31. Oktober 2009)

Seit Ihr gestern zufällig in Richtung Hörnle unterwegs gewesen?
Wenn nicht, dann gibt es noch mehr solche Licht-Junkies. 

Es ist beruhigend zu wissen, dass wenigstens ich noch "NORMAL" bin.


----------



## cubescott (31. Oktober 2009)

Hi Oli,

i glaub des muss an Einheimischer beantworten.
Jau, des warad mir.

Warsch Du etwa der doppelde Leuchtkäfer beim TrimmDichPfad?
Schbione gibds hald überall

Ciao 
Rainer

P.S. Wer NORMAL ohne H schreibt der isch sowieso ned normal.


----------



## ibiza (31. Oktober 2009)

Noi Rainer,

i hann grad s' Floisch gschnidda, als mei Frau grufa häd ..... Oli, komm amol vor Tür, da sin so a bar Verrückte underwegs, kensch du dia? 

Da ich unterhalb vom Hörnle - also am Feldrand wohne, habe das gesehen. So viel also zum Thema Spion.  Hätte ich meine Lampe nicht im Keller gehabt, dann hätte ich euch was geleuchtet.  Leider habe ich euch zu spät gesehen

Habe zwei Radler - unabhängig von einander - vom Hörnle kommen sehen. Beim einen habe ich 'ne ordentliche Funzel am Lenker und a Lichtle am Helm erkannt.


----------



## Kailinger (31. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss für morgen früh leider absagen!

Wer kommt denn?

Gruß Kai


----------



## avant (31. Oktober 2009)

/me


----------



## Battlingzeus (31. Oktober 2009)

mitu


----------



## Stefan72 (31. Oktober 2009)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. Oktober 2009)

muß auch absagen
werde bei den Punkt 8lern mitfahren, da ich pünktlich um 12 zuhause sein muß

heute Baiselberg, Eselsburg, nochmal Baiselberg subbbber !!
ca.60 km 1150hm, mit Dieter
war mit "Sommerbereifung" unterwegs, z.Z. noch alles trocken,
aber "Schlamm-bereifung" steht parat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (1. November 2009)

Sodele - nach einem guten Einstieg in die Tour heute haben wir uns dann am Wolfensteinstrail verfehlt 
Ich hatte auf dem Trail, dessen Fortsetzung, auf dem Weg Richtung Spielberg und in Ochsenbach nach dem Rest des Team gesucht - vergebens.
Danach bin ich dann ein eigenes Toürle gefahren.

Meine Daten waren heute 60km und 950 hm.

Zur gestrigen Tour mit Chris Steffen und Sven muß ich sagen, daß es mit euch auch wieder richtig Spaß gemacht hat ! Das Wetter und die Aussicht waren ja genial.
Sven war noch gut bei Kondition und ich fand es klasse, daß Chris sich bis zum Ende der nicht ganz einfachen Tour durchgebissen hat - Chapeau !

Gerade waren noch Matthias und Armin da und haben sich ihre Lampen abgeholt - jetzt sollten wir bald komplett auf den Trails mit gutem Licht unterwegs sein.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. November 2009)

Hi Jo

irgendwie haben wir uns im Eingang zum Wolfssteintrail verpasst. Du standst kurz und wir dachten es geht noch ein Stück vorwärts. Wir sind vielleicht noch ca. 300-400 m gefahren und dann stehen geblieben. Eine Suche vom Hebel und Simon verlief leider negativ. Dann haben wir noch versucht Gitta zu erreichen und diese dann dich, was aber auch nicht geklappt hat.

Irgendwie müssen wir vorab mal das "fahrprozedere" klären, sonst kommt es immer wieder zu Mißverständnissen. Mus einfach nicht sein.

Ansonsten sind wir noch Richtung Spielberg und grob Blankenhorn um anschließend über den Steinbruch nach Hause zu fahren. Ein Schmackerl zum Schluß: Stufenweg am Panoramaweg runter zur Bahnlinie.

Unsere zwei Neuzugänge haben sich wohl ganz wohlgefühlt. Ich hoffe sie wieder begrüßen zu dürfen. In diesem Sinne

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (1. November 2009)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> irgendwie haben wir uns im Eingang zum Wolfssteintrail verpasst. Du standst kurz und wir dachten es geht noch ein Stück vorwärts. Wir sind vielleicht noch ca. 300-400 m gefahren und dann stehen geblieben. Eine Suche vom Hebel und Simon verlief leider negativ. Dann haben wir noch versucht Gitta zu erreichen und diese dann dich, was aber auch nicht geklappt hat.


Ich bin euch auf unserer geplanten Tour hinterher gehetzt und habe mich schon gewundert, daß ihr so schnell seid.
Da ich frische Reifenspuren im Dreck gesehen habe ging ich immer davon aus, ihr seid noch vor mir. In Ochsenbach habe ich dann aufgegeben, da der Weg Uphill >15min gedauert hätte 


> Irgendwie müssen wir vorab mal das "fahrprozedere" klären, sonst kommt es immer wieder zu Mißverständnissen. Mus einfach nicht sein.


Right - das Warten und Suchen nervt. Zumindest die Mobile-Nr. der Guides sollten wir gespeichert haben.


> Ansonsten sind wir noch Richtung Spielberg und grob Blankenhorn um anschließend über den Steinbruch nach Hause zu fahren. Ein Schmackerl zum Schluß: Stufenweg am Panoramaweg runter zur Bahnlinie.


Schöne Tour 


> Unsere zwei Neuzugänge haben sich wohl ganz wohlgefühlt. Ich hoffe sie wieder begrüßen zu dürfen.


dito - fand ich auch prima.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## swabian (1. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin einer von den zwei Neuen vom Freitag Abend.
Ich möchte mich nochmal recht herzlich bedanken für die Klasse Tour, hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Danke auch an Jo für die Einladung, wir werden uns wieder beim nächsten Nightride dranhängen


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. November 2009)

Hi Jo

Bestellung ist raus; Maxflex4, MR11 Kit, und XPGMR11T mit XPG R5 Bin

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (2. November 2009)

swabian schrieb:


> ich bin einer von den zwei Neuen vom Freitag Abend.
> Ich möchte mich nochmal recht herzlich bedanken für die Klasse Tour, hat riesen Spaß gemacht.


Sehr schön - so muß das. Das nächste Mal gibt's dann einen höheren Anteil an Trails 


> Danke auch an Jo für die Einladung, wir werden uns wieder beim nächsten Nightride dranhängen


Klasse freut mich - es ist auch an der Zeit mal ein paar Bergnafahrer mehr dabei zu haben. 


Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Bestellung ist raus; Maxflex4, MR11 Kit, und XPGMR11T mit XPG R5 Bin


Aaaah sehr schön - dann bin ich schon mal auf Dein neues Gehäuse dazu gespannt. Die letzte Micky Maus hat mir schon sehr gefallen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (2. November 2009)

@ the Lampebäschtler

Woher bezieht Ihr noch einmal eure Teile (dealextreme)?
Will ja die Cree XPG LED R5 haben.


----------



## Kailinger (2. November 2009)

Ich hab dacht jetzt isch erstmal genug mit Lampen bauen...

Wo ich grad bei Spinnern bin... ich probier das jetzt heut mal auch! Gibt Punkte fürn Winterpott (Lampen bauen übrigens ned!). 

Kai


----------



## avant (2. November 2009)

Team - ich denke wir sollten das Thema "Lampen der BOAs" in dem neuen Thread in der IG BOA hier verlegen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=1621

@Oli - die XPG bestellen wir bei Cutter Electronics - ich hatte Dir ja schon mal einen Link zugeschickt 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ASpa (2. November 2009)

So, nachdem ich mich 2 Stunden im Keller eingeschlossen habe, kam die große Erleuchtung!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nachdem Jo getern so nett war, und mir die Arbeitsschritte beim Lampenbau erklärt hat, konnte ich es kaum mehr erwarten. Wow Wow Wow, so habe ich mein Keller noch nie gesehen. Jetzt muß nur noch der Kleber trocknen und dann nix wie raus und die Nacht zum Tage machen.
Tip für Samstag: In der Liederhalle ist am Samstag die Outdoor-Filmvorführung.
Vorstellung beginnt um 17:00 bzw. 20:30 Schaut euch mal den Trailer unter www.eoft.eu an, macht Lust auf mehr. Ich werde mit meiner Tochter in die 17:00 Uhr Vorstellung gehen. Vielleicht hat jeman Lust mit zu gehen. Karten sollte man sich reservieren lassen.
@ Jo: Nochmals vielen Dank und ich hoffe ihr konntet noch einen schönen Spaziergang unternehmen.

Grüße von
Armin


----------



## avant (2. November 2009)

@Armin - Wow, schon fast fertig, dann warst Du ja richtig schnell 
... dann hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt. Freut mich sehr, daß ihr alle soviel Spaß an den Lampen und dem Basteln habt.

Der Spaziergang hat noch hingehauen - leider war die Sonne schon weg. Aber egal, schön war's allemal !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Kailinger (3. November 2009)

Servus Armin, 
wir ham Karten für die 20.30 Uhr Vorstellung. Schad, wenn mer des gwusst hätten! Naja, evtl. laufen wir uns ja übern Weg.
Gruß Kai




ASpa schrieb:


> Tip für Samstag: In der Liederhalle ist am Samstag die Outdoor-Filmvorführung.
> Vorstellung beginnt um 17:00 bzw. 20:30 Schaut euch mal den Trailer unter www.eoft.eu an, macht Lust auf mehr. Ich werde mit meiner Tochter in die 17:00 Uhr Vorstellung gehen. Vielleicht hat jeman Lust mit zu gehen. Karten sollte man sich reservieren lassen.
> @ Jo: Nochmals vielen Dank und ich hoffe ihr konntet noch einen schönen Spaziergang unternehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carmen (4. November 2009)

Hallo, 

ich bin jetzt auch da!

Gruß Carmen


----------



## Offroadie (4. November 2009)

Hi Carmen,
supi , jetzdet kasch au mitschwätza ;-)

Habt Ihr Euch auch schon beim Winterpokal als Gruppe angemeldet?

LG
Martina


----------



## berglady81 (4. November 2009)

Hallo Carmen,

willkommen im Biker geplaudere.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uli A (4. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben im Winterpokal zufällig das BoaMixed! Team mit noch freien Plätzen entdeckt und mich dort spontan angemeldet. Geht das in Ordnung? wer bestätigt ggf. meine Anmeldung?

Grüße

Uli


----------



## kathrin82 (5. November 2009)

Hallo Uli!

ich habs schon bestätigt. Das war allerdings der letzte freie Platz, weil Heiko noch bei uns mitmacht. Er hat sich nur noch nicht angemeldet!

Viele liebe Grüße

Kathrin


----------



## bikeritzel (5. November 2009)

Hi Carmen,

prima, dass Du nun auch im Forum vertreten bist, willkommen.

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## ARB (5. November 2009)

hallöle,
mal ne frage in die runde hatt jemand ne alte marzocci (oder wie ma des au immer schreibt) gabel? bräucht ein luftventil für meine, cosmic sports benötigt länger container is irgendwo aufm großen wasser.
muchissimas gracias hebel


----------



## Carmen (5. November 2009)

Hei Martina, 

ja klar! Kathrin hat die Gruppe BoaMixed eröffnet!! 

Viele liebe Grüße und bis hoffentlich bald beim nächsten ride!

Carmen*


----------



## Offroadie (5. November 2009)

Hi Carmen,

prima, hab's schon gesehen, dann frohes Punktesammeln ;-)

Kann am Samstag leider nicht dabei sein ;-(  dafür werde ich morgen mit den KurzarbeiterInnen (siehe Forum) eine schöne Runde drehen. 

Bis demnächst dann
LG
Martina


----------



## ibiza (5. November 2009)

Hab i ebbes verpasst, isch morga gar koi night-ride? 
Sehe in den Terminen nichts.

Han mi jetz scho so druff eigstellt.


----------



## Njoedor (5. November 2009)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hab i ebbes verpasst, isch morga gar koi night-ride?
> Sehe in den Terminen nichts.
> 
> Han mi jetz scho so druff eigstellt.



Nightride is doch imho nur alle zwei Wochen..


----------



## ibiza (5. November 2009)

Du hast recht - ich werde eben alt.

Das kommt davon, wenn man nicht beim ersten Night-Ride dabei war - Erinnerung.


----------



## Offroadie (6. November 2009)

Hey Oli,

Nightride ist heute nicht, dafür gibt's ab 11 Uhr eine KurzarbeiterInnen ;-) Ausfahrt.
(siehe Thread in unserem Forum)

Magst mit?

Gruß
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (6. November 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> Nightride ist heute nicht, dafür gibt's ab 11 Uhr eine KurzarbeiterInnen ;-) Ausfahrt.
> (siehe Thread in unserem Forum)
> ...


 
hi martina,
würde auch gern mitfahren...bin aber um 12 in BiBi um 1200 bei der KG.schade
danach bin ich auf dem weg nach öschi...
aber nächste woche mal?hab jetzt urlaub
gruß
tom


----------



## ibiza (6. November 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hey Oli,
> 
> Nightride ist heute nicht, dafür gibt's ab 11 Uhr eine KurzarbeiterInnen ;-) Ausfahrt.
> (siehe Thread in unserem Forum)
> ...



Hi Martina,

danke, habe aber kurzfristig umdisponiert.


----------



## MTBFan82 (6. November 2009)

Servus miteinander,
hat jemand heut Abend so um 18:00 (start am Vereinsheim) bock aufn Nightride ? so 2- 2,5 ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Njoedor (7. November 2009)

das wetter heut ist echt depri...


----------



## berglady81 (7. November 2009)

also ich fahr heute bei dem Wetter nicht mit. 
Hatte erst ne fette Erkältung und möchte nicht schon wieder krank werden.

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Njoedor (7. November 2009)

^^ich hab immer noch eine (ich glaub der sven hat mit angesteckt letzte woche beim hinfahrn). überleg mit ernsthaft n heimtrainer..


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. November 2009)

Weicheier 
ne Spass beiseite, fahrt heut überhaupt jemand ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Battlingzeus (7. November 2009)

wenns nicht durchgehend regnet beim start ja

ride on

Felix


----------



## Luke76 (7. November 2009)

schließe mich Felix an

Luke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (7. November 2009)

bin ebenfalls dabei ..

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Njoedor (7. November 2009)

also ich bin da


----------



## avant (7. November 2009)

... bei mir hat die BOA-Tour heute leider nicht in die Agenda der Family gepasst, daher musste ich auf eigene Faust los 

Wäre morgen wieder auf dem Bike - hätte jemand Lust mitzukommen ?

Ich würde sagen so ab 9:30 in Horrheim (Marktplatz).

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (7. November 2009)

Hallo Jo,


klar ich bin dabei 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. November 2009)

Hallo,

ich nehme dieses WE meine "Grippe", 
kann daher auch nichts eintragen, beim Winterpokal

vielleicht gehts ja am Montag, spätestens zum "Spinnen" muß ich ja wieder fit sein

Wünsche allen, die fahren können viel Spaß

Gruß Rolf,

der gerade wieder Aspirin +C statt Weizen trinkt


----------



## Laggiman (7. November 2009)

Hi Jo

Würde morgen auch gern mitfahren,aber da mir noch die nötige Fitness fehlt und ich um 12:30 Uhr wieder zuhause sein muß ist es wahrscheinlich besser wenn ich morgenfrüh alleine ne runde drehe.


@Rolf,hat`s dich jetzt auch erwischt?Hoffe das du bald wieder auf`m damm bist.Gute Besserung. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (8. November 2009)

@Rolf - Gute Besserung !

@Wolfram - es erwartet Dich wieder eine schöne Tour 

@Toni - das macht heute wohl mehr Sinn. Ich freue mich, daß Du schon wieder auf dem Bike sitzt !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (8. November 2009)

@ Gute Besserung Rolf! Hauptsache Du bist fÃ¼r die Bikerangetour wieder fit.

@Toni, schÃ¶n dass Du wieder gesund bist. Du bist sich auch schon ganz heiÃ auf den WP. 

@Jo, Wetterbericht ist nicht so toll â mal sehen vielleicht haben wir GlÃ¼ck. Ich bin 9:30 Uhr da.

GrÃ¼Ãe Wolfram


----------



## avant (8. November 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @Jo, Wetterbericht ist nicht so toll  mal sehen vielleicht haben wir Glück. Ich bin 9:30 Uhr da.


... egal - wir haben doch Sonne im Herzen, oder ? 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## IDWORXER (8. November 2009)

Äh Chris,

wieso lagen heute früh keine Brötchen vor der Haustüre...? 

Daran müssen wir noch ein bisschen arbeiten! 

Hattet Ihr gestern ein schöne Fahrt? Ich habe Euch echt beneidet!!!

Grüazi -Sven-


----------



## Njoedor (8. November 2009)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Äh Chris,
> 
> wieso lagen heute früh keine Brötchen vor der Haustüre...?
> 
> ...



^^ich hab abgeloost. Hab nur noch meine eigene kleine Rückrunde gefahren. Doch noch ein bischen zu viel erkältet.

Heute gibt's zur Strafe keinen Brötchen.


----------



## bikeritzel (8. November 2009)

Würde heute ne kleine Ausfahrt am Fluss (Enz oder Neckar) entlang machen.
Start wäre um 13:30h am BOA Basecamp, wenn es von oben trocken ist.

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Offroadie (8. November 2009)

Hallo Andy,

also wenn es flach u. locker und nicht so lange geht - das hatte ich nämlich heute nachmittag auch noch vor - würde ich mitfahren. (Bin heute morgen schon 'ne Stunde gelaufen...) Ginge ggf. an der Enz entlang so dass wir uns so gg. 14 h in Bi-Bi (z. B. beim Viadukt) treffen könnten?
Wenn nicht - auch kein Problem ;-)

Grüßle
Martina


----------



## Njoedor (8. November 2009)

^^würde mich anschliessen. Startpunkt Viadukt? Da es flach sein soll würde ich dann mit dem lieger kommen.

chris


----------



## bikeritzel (8. November 2009)

Also, habe vor Richtung LB zu fahren flach am Neckar, Treffpunkt 13:30h BOA Basecamp.

@Martina, wir könnten Dich um 14h in Pleidelsheim abholen - auf der Neckarbrücke Richtung Ingersheim.

VG
Andy


----------



## Offroadie (8. November 2009)

Hi Andy, 
das wäre ja perfekt ;-)
Hoffentlich regnet's nicht.
Bis später
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (8. November 2009)

@Jo, da hast Du nicht zuviel versprochen, die Tour war ein echtes High Light   

Grüße Wolfram


----------



## avant (8. November 2009)

@Wolfram - War mir ein Vergnügen, Dir eine Entschuldigung für die Hochzeitsmesse zu liefern   Und es hat mir viel Vergnügen bereitet, Dir mal ein paar schöne neue Trails in der Gegend zu zeigen - selbst wenn wir uns dabei ordentlich "alle" gefahren haben ...
Aber egal, dem WP Punktestand hat's gut getan 

Apropos WP - Gratulation an Wolfram zum Gewinn des Wochensiegs !

Mein Cube war gnädig - es hat sich wenig ruppig gezeigt und durchgehalten  - dafür war die Bereifung mit dem Highroller am HR klar überfordert - ich muß mir dringend noch ein paar 70a Medusa bestellen.

Freue mich schon auf den nächsten Nightride.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (8. November 2009)

Wow, Ihr wart ja mal wieder richtig aktiv am Weekend. Ich komme vermutlich bis zur Abschlussfahrt nur zu kleinen und eigenen Touren. Bin irgendwie gerad jedes Weekend wo anders :-(

Viel Spaß beim biken, Nico.


----------



## avant (9. November 2009)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Ich komme vermutlich bis zur Abschlussfahrt nur zu kleinen und eigenen Touren. Bin irgendwie gerad jedes Weekend wo anders :-(


Och - jeden Wochentag zu trainieren reicht doch auch schon, oder  ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (9. November 2009)

@ Jo: Ja, versuche das eine oder andere Mal ins Geschäftle zu fahren. Wird aber meistens nur ein bis zwei mal die Woche.
         Das Spinning am Montag beim Rolf rettet mich, sodass ich die Fitness nicht ganz verlier...

LG, Nico


----------



## cubescott (9. November 2009)

kathrin82 schrieb:


> Hallo Uli!
> 
> ich habs schon bestätigt. Das war allerdings der letzte freie Platz, weil Heiko noch bei uns mitmacht. Er hat sich nur noch nicht angemeldet!
> 
> ...



Hi Kathrin,

jetzt lass doch Dein Heiko ned so lang warten un au endlich beim Winterpokal mitmacha.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## kathrin82 (10. November 2009)

Hast recht...  Schon erledigt!  Viele Grüße  Kathrin


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. November 2009)

Mahlzeit,
hat jemand Lust morgen Mittag um 13 uhr ne Runde zu drehen (so 3-4h) ?
Treffpunkt wäre Vereinsheim

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. November 2009)

Hallo Bike Ranch Tour Mitfahrer,

alle die mit dem Rad von Besigheim aus hinfahren nochmal der Hinweis:
Start am RSV-Heim 13 Uhr
Licht für Rückfahrt nicht vergessen
Geld für Glühwein und Wurst mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (12. November 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Bike Ranch Tour Mitfahrer,
> 
> alle die mit dem Rad von Besigheim aus hinfahren nochmal der Hinweis:
> Start am RSV-Heim 13 Uhr
> ...



und warme Klamotten 

am Samstag

http://www.bike-ranch.com/bike_touren.htm

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9352


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. November 2009)

So Freunde der Nacht

Solar 2 ist nun fast fertig, soeben habe ich das Hochhaus (ca. 80 m weit weg) mal ausgeleuchtet. Die Lampe hat meine Erwartungen erfüllt, nun ist noch etwas Feintuning gefragt (Jo, ich hoffe auf deine Hilfe bei der Programmierung konnte nur ein paar Eckdaten einsetzen) 

Leider kann ich morgen und am Sonntag  nicht dabei sein, da beides in meinen Schichtumlauf fällt.

Hoffe euch alle am 21. wieder zu sehen. In diesem Sinne

Ride on

Felix


----------



## avant (12. November 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> und warme Klamotten



... das würde ich jetzt nicht empfehlen - lt. Vorhersage sollen wir bis zu 16° bekommen 



Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Solar 2 ist nun fast fertig, soeben habe ich das Hochhaus (ca. 80 m weit weg) mal ausgeleuchtet.


Holla die Waldfee - wir wollen Bilder sehen !!!


> Die Lampe hat meine Erwartungen erfüllt, nun ist noch etwas Feintuning gefragt (Jo, ich hoffe auf deine Hilfe bei der Programmierung konnte nur ein paar Eckdaten einsetzen)


Kein Problem - das könnten wir auch telefonisch machen, oder ?


> Leider kann ich morgen und am Sonntag  nicht dabei sein, da beides in meinen Schichtumlauf fällt.


Schadööö

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. November 2009)

> Zitat von *Battlingzeus*
> Leider kann ich morgen und am Sonntag nicht dabei sein, da beides in meinen Schichtumlauf fällt


dann bist du am Samstag ja wohl auch nicht dabei

auch Schadööö


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. November 2009)

Wer fährt heute alles?
Ab wann?
Ab Vereinsheim?

Möchte demnächset los..Wetter ist gut u. ich hab Urlaub.

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Njoedor (13. November 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> Wer fährt heute alles?
> Ab wann?
> Ab Vereinsheim?
> 
> ...



ja, 18:30h. Aber ich fahr glaub au lieber jetzt, wegen Wetter... 

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (13. November 2009)

Servus miteinander,

der Nightride startet heute um 18:30 Uhr, die Glühweintour startet morgen um 13 Uhr mit Unterstützung vom Rolf und die Sonntagsausfahrt startet um 09:30 Uhr.

Bin heute Abend nicht mit dabei, da ich auf einem Festle bin (Anwesenheitspflicht laut Kinderaugen). Morgen bin ich um 13 Uhr mit dabei.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Offroadie (13. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich fiel heute morgen hin und damit für's WE aus :-(

Bin mit dem Fuß voll umgeknickt und genauso ist meine Stimmung gerade...

Hey, ich wünsch Euch ein tolles MTB Wochenende!  

Viel Spaß & Grüße
Martina, die jetzt wieder ihren Heparinvorrat plündert...


----------



## MTB_Tom (13. November 2009)

@martina:
hoffentlich kein bänderriss wie es bei mir anfang des jahres bei so einer aktion war?!
wünsch dir gute besserung u. kopf hoch...wird schon wieder
grüßle
tom


----------



## Offroadie (13. November 2009)

Merci, Tom, für die guten Wünsche,
ich hoffe in ein paar Tagen is das wieder ok...


Gruß
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. November 2009)

Hallo Martina,

bist Du mit beiden Beinen umgeknickt, wenn nicht, kannst Du doch mit einem Bein strampeln 

Laß halt das mit dem Laufen, fahr Rad 

Scherz bei Seite, 
Gute und schnelle Besserung, s`wird schon wieder 

Muß nun nur noch geklärt werden, wer deinen Glühwein und deine Rote Wurst bekommt


----------



## Offroadie (13. November 2009)

Danke, Rolf!

Ich würde ich sagen, der der zuletzt ankommt, bekommt Wein und Wurst, oder? 
Er/sie hat schließlich am längsten gestrampelt!

Das wird bestimmt toll morgen, bei so frühlingshaften Temperaturen...

Ich wünsch' Euch was!

M.


----------



## avant (13. November 2009)

Hey M. - was muß ich da lesen. Du bist nicht mit dabei - so eine Enttäuschung 

So etwas passiert natürlich an einem Freitag dem 13 ...

However - gute Besserung und viel Spaß beim Pauken 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (13. November 2009)

Hi Martina

Auch ich wünsch dir gute besserung.

Schade das du morgen nicht mit dabei bist.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (14. November 2009)

Servus Martina,

auch von mir gute Besserung !!!

LG, Nico


----------



## Offroadie (14. November 2009)

Danke schön!
Ein paar Tage Ruhe geben und dann geht das wieder.
Irgendwie scheint bei mir dieses Jahr permanent Freitag der 13. zu sein... 
Bin ein Pechpilz!    Da hilft nur ein Perspektivenwechsel... 

OK, im Sessel sitzen Beine hoch mit 'nem Buch und einer Tasse Tee ist ja auch ganz nett, oder?

Bis bald
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (14. November 2009)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Irgendwie scheint bei mir dieses Jahr permanent Freitag der 13. zu sein...
> Bin ein Pechpilz!


...neinnein - eher ein Glücksvogel 

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich jetzt langsam für die Eisbärentour bei 16° vorbereitet


----------



## MTBFan82 (14. November 2009)

Hey,
also Samstag der 14. isch ned viel besser als Freitag der 13. und Martina arg viel verpasst hasch ned. Ausser vielleicht das ned Saich nass worda bisch

Gruß Don Defek äh Kaputto oder ach scheissdreck do


----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. November 2009)

Also mir hot`s gfalla, wenn au d`Fahrtechnik net arg gfordort wora isch, 
aber s`Zäppfle ond d`Wurscht hend gschmeckt, do war mr`s au egal daß e nass wora ben


----------



## Rietenau (15. November 2009)

Guten Morgen,

wo ist in Besigheim der Treffpunkt Radsportheim Enzplatz? Komme von auswärts.
Danke
Wolfgang


----------



## Stefan72 (15. November 2009)

Rietenau schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wo ist in Besigheim der Treffpunkt Radsportheim Enzplatz? Komme von auswärts.
> Danke
> Wolfgang



Ja um 9:30 Uhr


----------



## Rietenau (15. November 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ja um 9:30 Uhr



Hallo,
Uhrzeit ist klar!!
Aber wo ist der Enzplatz. Brauche schnell Straßenbezeichnung.
Danke


----------



## Njoedor (15. November 2009)

Enzweg 12, 74354 Besigheim


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=48.999...48.999134,9.139134&spn=0.002939,0.004474&z=18


----------



## Tuxer (15. November 2009)

Auf dem Enzweg kurz vor BASF, bis gleich

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Njoedor (15. November 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Also mir hot`s gfalla, wenn au d`Fahrtechnik net arg gfordort wora isch,



-- noch nett formuliert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. November 2009)

Bin von Mimi, Bike Ranch, nach den Mailadressen der Mitfahrer gefragt worden.
Da ich selbst nicht möchte, daß irgendwer meine Mailadresse herumverteilt, schlage ich vor, wer zukünftig Infos der Bike Ranch haben möchte, soll sich dort melden (07042-792200)

Oder auf deren *Home Page* die Newsletter anfordern


----------



## avant (16. November 2009)

... sodele - der kleine große Bruder meiner Spicy ist letzt fertig. Hier in unserem BOA Lampenthread gibt's wieder ein paar Bilder - extra für Luke 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. November 2009)

Termin für Basic- Workshop steht


----------



## Nico M. (18. November 2009)

@ Rolf: Warum nicht der 18.12. wo wir uns eh treffen????

           Bitte maile mir doch bitte Deine Antwort vorerst zu.
           Danke, Nico.


----------



## alias2 (18. November 2009)

Rolf am 12.12 kann ich auch kommen , 14 Uhr ist sogar besser als 13 Uhr (Schönheitsschlaf) .
18.12 kann ich nicht, Anfang erst ca.20:30Uhr , 3Stunden .
1Uhr nächster Workshop

Gruß Horst


----------



## avant (18. November 2009)

... es ist mittlerweile die Anmeldung für den Tegernsee Marathon am 5/6 Juni 2010 möglich. Ich habe mich bereits für die Strecke C angemeldet und würde mich über Mitstreiter freuen 

Mehr dazu unter folgendem Link:  http://www.mtb-festival.de/mtb-marathon/ausschreibung/

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert.Fetzer (22. November 2009)

Hallo BOA's!

Noch mal vielen Dank für die Möglichkeit gestern mit Euch zu fahren! Ich freue mich, daß ich neue Wege kennelgelernt.

Obwohl habe ich auch mit Kai darüber besprochen, aber wahrscheinlich kann ich doch nicht an Pfälzerwalder Tour teilnehem, ich habe es vergessen, daß unser Firmenausflug auch nächste Samstag stattfindet. :-( Wenn es trotzdem anders verlaufen wird, ich werde mich melden!

Bis bald,

Róbert


----------



## avant (26. November 2009)

... und mal wieder hat der Cube Defekt-Teufel zugeschlagen - einfach unglaublich, aber seht selbst:












Das ist der zweite Defekt in dieser Art - irgendwie stinkt mir das gewaltig 

Grüssle,

Don Cube Defekto


----------



## Battlingzeus (26. November 2009)

Hi Jo

bist du ab 18.00 Uhr zu Hause, wenn ja würde ich die Klebepistole abholen?

Gruß Felix


----------



## avant (26. November 2009)

Servus Felix,

ich melde mich bei Dir !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (26. November 2009)

^^Ihr beide wisst schon was ne pn ist?


----------



## avant (26. November 2009)

@Njodor - jepp , aber egal 

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (26. November 2009)

^^yop, machen wir nen chat draus (sollten wir vielleicht mal wirklich, irc oder alle in facebook oder so).


----------



## Kailinger (26. November 2009)

Hmmm, und das bei Deiner doch eher umsichtigen Fahrweise Jo.

Wann immer Du nen neuen Rahmen von der Sorte brauchst, gib ihn mir für zwei Abfahrten und er ist durch.  
Ich möchte behaupten einmal gscheit die Anlieger in Hasslich pfetzen würde sogar reichen...
 
Kai


----------



## avant (26. November 2009)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^yop, machen wir nen chat draus (sollten wir vielleicht mal wirklich, irc oder alle in facebook oder so).



Da habe ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht - Ich votiere ganz eindeutig für IRC ...



Kailinger schrieb:


> Hmmm, und das bei Deiner doch eher umsichtigen Fahrweise Jo.


Ebent - die Probs hat ja auch nur mein Cube (Kunststück, es ist ja *noch* das einzige Fully...)



> Wann immer Du nen neuen Rahmen von der Sorte brauchst, gib ihn mir für zwei Abfahrten und er ist durch.
> Ich möchte behaupten einmal gscheit die Anlieger in Hasslich pfetzen würde sogar reichen...


... merci für das Angebot - ich werde zu gegebener Zeit auf Dich zurückkommen. 

Immerhin - der Händler hat bereits die Ersatzteile bei Cube bestellt - es geht weiter 

Grüssle,

Jo -


----------



## Njoedor (26. November 2009)

@kai Du willst jetzt abba nich sagen, ein Cube is nich fuer downhill geeignet?
@ava Dann schlag mal server & chan vor (und find auch gleich ein client fuer android2 fuer mich )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. November 2009)

> @ava Dann schlag mal server & chan vor (und find auch gleich ein client fuer android2 fuer mich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
seit wann wird im Forum chinesisch geschrieben

@Jo
will einfach mal behaupten, dass das mit deinem "neuen Fully (Stomp)"
nicht passiert, der Hinterbau ist ja fast derselbe wie beim Lexx, das ich nun schon 4 Jahre "quäle"


----------



## Nico M. (26. November 2009)

@Avant: Du armer Pechvogel - möchtest Du DonCaputto Konkurrenz machen?

@all: Werd morgen nicht zum NR kommen. Aber freu mich schon riesig auf Samstag ab um 7 Uhr.

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (27. November 2009)

@Njoedor - hm wenn's mit dem IRC so ein Prob ist, warum dann nicht ICQ ?
Bzgl. meinem Defekt meinte Kai sicherlich, daß die Cubes nicht für den Uphill geeignet sind 

@Rolf - mal sehen, was so passieren wird ...

@Nico - nein, Don Cube Defekto ist wirklich kein erstrebenswertes Ziel - erstaunlicherweise betreffen die Defekte im ausschließlich mein Cube (mal von dem Defekt des Bremsgriffs abgesehen). Meinen Reifenpannen am HR bin ich jetzt jetzt auch auf die Schliche gekommen - an dem Felgenhorn meines DT Swiss Systemlaufradsatzes war ein sehr scharfer Grat - der hat sich in die Schläuche "gescheuert". Sachen gibt's ...

Na wie auch immer - die Hälfte meiner Felgensätze sind jetzt auf Tubeless umgestellt 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Uli A (27. November 2009)

@Rolf - mal sehen, was so passieren wird ...

@Nico - nein, Don Cube Defekto ist wirklich kein erstrebenswertes Ziel - erstaunlicherweise betreffen die Defekte im ausschließlich mein Cube (mal von dem Defekt des Bremsgriffs abgesehen). Meinen Reifenpannen am HR bin ich jetzt jetzt auch auf die Schliche gekommen - an dem Felgenhorn meines DT Swiss Systemlaufradsatzes war ein sehr scharfer Grat - der hat sich in die Schläuche "gescheuert". Sachen gibt's ...

Na wie auch immer - die Hälfte meiner Felgensätze sind jetzt auf Tubeless umgestellt 

Grüssle,

Jo[/quote]


Hi Jo,

musste heute an dein Cube denken, als ich dieses Zitat in meiner Tageszeitung las:

"Wenn das Pferd tot ist, wird es Zeit für den Indianer abzusteigen"

Also! rechtzeitig s'pferdle wechseln.
war a Spässle, gell! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Uli


----------



## avant (27. November 2009)

Uli A schrieb:


> Hi Jo,
> 
> musste heute an dein Cube denken, als ich dieses Zitat in meiner Tageszeitung las:
> 
> ...


Des Pferdle isch scho g'wechselt - hier stehen vier Bikes zur Auswahl 
Ich stehe ungern auf led. einem Bein ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (27. November 2009)

Ich hoffe der Ein oder Andere ist heute zum Night Ride am Start!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. November 2009)

bin gerade vom Radeln zurück, hab nochmal meinen Crosser getestet, der Börzel ist nun ab

werde deshalb nachher beim Nightride nicht dabei sein, 
komme sonst so spät ins Bett, in meinem Alter braucht man halt ein bischen mehr Schlaf


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. November 2009)

Hallo Pfälzerwäldler,

sowas wie heute ist mir noch nie passiert, gestern den Wecker gestellt, heute morgen bei Sonnenschein aufgewacht, Wecker zeigt 7:30, ich hoch, warum hat Der nicht geklingelt
bei näherem hinsehen steht ganz klein nach der Weckzeit "PM"-Schei....!!!!
Hab`s als Wink von ganz Oben verstanden und hab das Rad heute stehen lassen


----------



## mr.it (28. November 2009)

wird denn diesen sonntag (also morgen) gefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (29. November 2009)

@mr.it  da viele gestern bereits auf der Pfälzerwald Tour mit dabei waren kann es gut sein, daß keine Tour stattfindet. Im Zweifelsfall einfach um 9:30 am Treffpunkt vorbeikommen, da sich auch gerne ein paar BOAs treffen, die ohne große Verabredungen Lust auf eine schöne Runde haben.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (29. November 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> seit wann wird im Forum chinesisch geschrieben


 


Surfnestie schrieb:


> bei näherem hinsehen steht ganz klein nach der Weckzeit "PM"-Schei....!!!!




Aber was PM heist, weiste jetzt scho?

OWNED 

(Sorry, aber das musste jetzt einfach sein)

lg
chris


----------



## bikeritzel (29. November 2009)

@mr.it werde heute 9:39h am BOA Basecamp stramm stehn!
Ausfahrt wird ca. 2h andauern.
Was ist mit den restlichen BOA´s?!
War die Tour gestern so anstrengend?

VG
Enjoy the Ride!
Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. November 2009)

Hallo Chris


> Aber was PM heist, weiste jetzt scho?
> 
> OWNED
> 
> ...


 
wer den Schaden spottet jeder Beschreibung, oder so
kann heute schon wieder fröhlich sein


----------



## mr.it (29. November 2009)

hi, bei mir wird es leider nichts, gerade erst aufgewacht und ich habe ja auch noch mindestens 30min Anreise :-( naja dann nächsten sonntag, werde so in ner stunde mal meine stocksberg/prevorst/neulautern runde drehen


----------



## Njoedor (29. November 2009)

Ich sehe gerade die Alpen im Sonnenlicht  Die Entscheidung AlpenX ja oder nein ist wohl gerade gefallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (29. November 2009)

Moin,
was will ich in den Alpen, wenn ich auch in der Pfalz oder im Schwarzwald echt richtig geile Trails hab. Zumal ich hier jederzeit sagen nö kein Bock mehr zum weiterfahrn wenn scheiss Wetter isch

Gruß


----------



## Nico M. (29. November 2009)

@bikerritzel: Ja es war eine anstrengende Tour, aber auch schöne Tour im Pfälzerwald. Dank der super Organisation konnten wir ein schönen Tag mit abschließenden gemeinsamen Essen erleben. Besonders toll war unsere Carmen, die super gut mitkam und die Tour auch mit einem Strahlen beendete. Dies war bestimmt nicht unser letzter Besuch in der schönen Gegend.

LG an alle.


----------



## cubescott (29. November 2009)

Jau Andy, 
es war so anstrengend, daß Felix sein Radfahren vom 16. + 17.11. nochmal in dr' Winterpokal reingetippelt hat und ich mich nicht mehr ins Partymekka Ottmarsheim aufraffen konnte. (Vielleicht hat mich au dr' Bischoff aus da Pfalz bekehrt)
Aber für Dich wärs wohl eher mittlere Betriebstemperatur gewesen

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. November 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich immer noch Urlaub habe u. im Ländle bin,würde ich mich freuen,wenn jemand unter der Woche bissle Zeit zum Biken hat.
PN od. hier
CU
Gruß
Tom


----------



## Battlingzeus (30. November 2009)

Test


----------



## avant (1. Dezember 2009)

@Felix - was testest Du ?

@all - Habe gerade meinen zweiten LRS auf tubeless umgestellt. Diesmal waren es die RaceKing Leichtschluffen von Conti und die waren nicht so einfach dicht zu bekommen wie meine bisherige Maxxis-Bereifung.

Nichts desto trotz, der Popometer zeigt eindeutig positive Signale - die Performance der Reifen steigert sich signifikant.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Dezember 2009)

@jo:
am letzten so. meine winterreifen gut im einsatz gehabt.durch den schlamm war kein problem.super traktion.im wald auf nassen blättern u. wurzeln ganz ordentlich.wo der kollege vor mir gerutscht ist,war bei mir fast nichts!
zuhause mal den druck kontrolliert:
vorne: 1,6bar
hinte: 1,7bar

hatte vor der tour versäumt den druck zu kontrollieren...
auf der straße ging es aber noch erstaunlicherweise ganz gut..der hintere nic hat "etwas gewalgt",aber der vordere albert in dd war wie sonst.

gruß
tom


----------



## avant (2. Dezember 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> @jo:
> am letzten so. meine winterreifen gut im einsatz gehabt.durch den schlamm war kein problem.super traktion.im wald auf nassen blättern u. wurzeln ganz ordentlich.wo der kollege vor mir gerutscht ist,war bei mir fast nichts!
> zuhause mal den druck kontrolliert:
> vorne: 1,6bar
> hinte: 1,7bar


Na prima - freut mich, wenn Du auf dem richtigen Weg bist. Allerdings gehört ja auch immer ein wenig Fahrtechnik mit dazu 



> hatte vor der tour versäumt den druck zu kontrollieren...
> auf der straße ging es aber noch erstaunlicherweise ganz gut..der hintere nic hat "etwas gewalgt",aber der vordere albert in dd war wie sonst.


Ein leidiges Thema zwar, aber ich kontrolliere inzwischen vor *jeder* Fahrt meinen Reifendruck.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. Dezember 2009)

avant schrieb:


> Ein leidiges Thema zwar, aber ich kontrolliere inzwischen vor *jeder* Fahrt meinen Reifendruck.
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
Hab mir jetzt wieder meinen Pressluftschlauch mit Luftpistole griffbereit gelegt.Jetzt ist das kein Thema mehr...mit ner Minipumpe macht das keinen Spaß

Grüßle
Tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaube das Forum hält Winterschlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Dezember 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Ich glaube das Forum hält Winterschlaf


 
...
da war doch was mit winterpokal??

ich hab noch urlaub..heute scheint die sonne...
auf gehts!

grüße u. bis bald
tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Tom,

du hast`s gut,
wir (Geschäft) hatten das ganze Jahr Kurzarbeit und nun pressiert`s kurz vor Jahresende 

mir bleibt nix andres übrig als zu "Spinnen" und nachts zu radeln


----------



## MTB_Tom (8. Dezember 2009)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> 
> du hast`s gut,
> wir (Geschäft) hatten das ganze Jahr Kurzarbeit und nun pressiert`s kurz vor Jahresende
> ...


 
..nächste woche muss ich noch mal ran..4 tage u. dann habe ich es geschafft für 2009!
..vor allem nachts wird es gut kalt...
und irgend wie geht das hand in hand..dunkel=regen
wünsch dir trotzdem schöne nacht-touren
grüßle
tom


----------



## ARB (10. Dezember 2009)

ciao BBG crew,

wie schaut´s am sa. wie wärs mit action?

a doppo
dani


----------



## Kailinger (10. Dezember 2009)

I han scho wieder a neue Idee - andere Stelle aber ned zu verachten. 
Samstag kann ich glaub eher ned, mal guggen.

Vielleicht Sonndag Mittdag?

Gruß Kai


----------



## Stefan72 (11. Dezember 2009)

Es war heute leider keiner zum Night Ride da. Meine neue DX Helmlampe und ich hatten aber viel SpaÃ .

Ist morgen jemand am Start? 10:00 Uhr am Vereinsheim?
Wenn jemand mal Trails in Stuttgart fahren mÃ¶chte, dann kÃ¶nnen wir uns auch in LB treffen. RÃ¶merhÃ¼gelweg â Wasserturm.

GrÃ¼Ãe Wolfram


----------



## Nico M. (17. Dezember 2009)

Am kommenden Samstag den 17.12.2009 findet ab 17 Uhr unser Feuerzangenbowlen Event statt. 

Da viele bei dem Event mithelfen, werden nur ein paar wenige um 13 Uhr zum biken aufbrechen.

Während des Events gibt es Feuerzangenbowle (nach alten Rezept), Kinderpunsch (selbstgemacht) und die üblichen Getränke. Zum Essen gibt es Rote Wurst und ungar. Gulasch. Ab 18 Uhr beginnt die Filmvorführung der gleichnamigen Films. Der Eintritt für die Open-Air Veranstaltung ist frei.

Freu mich schon drauf 

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Dezember 2009)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Es war heute leider keiner zum Night Ride da. Meine neue DX Helmlampe und ich hatten aber viel Spaß .
> 
> Ist morgen jemand am Start? 10:00 Uhr am Vereinsheim?
> Wenn jemand mal Trails in Stuttgart fahren möchte, dann können wir uns auch in LB treffen. Römerhügelweg  Wasserturm.
> ...


 
ich wäre beim LB treff dabei...hoffe es passt mal>schnee geht ja wieder wech..
grüße
tom


----------



## riderhardy (24. Dezember 2009)

Moin zusammen,

lange nicht gesehen und trotzdem wiedergefunden.

Ich wünsche Euch allen frohe und sturzfreie Weihnachten.

Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (24. Dezember 2009)

@ All,

Wünsch Euch Frohe Weihnachten und erholsame Feiertag 
und einen guten Rutschs ins Neue Jahr 2010

Grüße

Leonie


----------



## Kailinger (25. Dezember 2009)

Hohoho in die Runde!

Hier ne Aufmunterung für die trüben Tage:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=437193

Merry Christmas,
Kai


----------



## bikeritzel (26. Dezember 2009)

@ Jo, Simon & Steffen,

bin soeben auf das Video gestoßen, dass ich bei der etwas frischen (-11°C) Ausfahrt gedreht habe.
Möchte jemand von Euch das Video haben?!
Es zeigt auch, wie man bei -11°C einen Schlauch wechselt (Simon)

VG
Andy, der z.Z. das Bett hüten muss - krank.


----------



## MTBFan82 (26. Dezember 2009)

Mahlzeit

Ja Don Defekto nimmt das Video 
Na dann mal Gute Besserung und möge der Schlamm mit dir Sein 

Gruß


----------



## ibiza (27. Dezember 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> VG
> Andy, der z.Z. das Bett hüten muss - krank.



Na dann mal gute Besserung.


----------



## avant (27. Dezember 2009)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> @ Jo, Simon & Steffen,
> 
> bin soeben auf das Video gestoßen, dass ich bei der etwas frischen (-11°C) Ausfahrt gedreht habe.
> Möchte jemand von Euch das Video haben?!


Jupp klaro - immer her damit


> Es zeigt auch, wie man bei -11°C einen Schlauch wechselt (Simon)


... nach meinem Wechsel auf schlauchlos bleibt ja nur noch einer übrig 
Apropos - mir fällt da auf, daß ich seit bereits 500 km keine Platten mehr hatte - so habe ich mir das Thema Tubeless auch vorgestellt 


> VG
> Andy, der z.Z. das Bett hüten muss - krank.


Gute Besserung - ist ja ein Jammer bei dem prima  Bikewetter die letzten Tage.

Grüssle von der Couch,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Dezember 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> ich wäre beim LB treff dabei...hoffe es passt mal>schnee geht ja wieder wech..
> grüße
> tom


 
immer noch aktuell!


----------



## Stefan72 (27. Dezember 2009)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> immer noch aktuell!


 
Ich bin noch bis Dienstag im Urlaub. Ab Donnerstag koennen wir gerne eine Runde drehen.


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Dezember 2009)

Danke für die Genesungswünsche - habe schon kein Fieber mehr.

Für das Video bitte bei der nächsten gemeinsamen Tour (siehe Fahrgemeinschaft) ein DVD R+/- oder einen USB Stick mit min. 4GB freiem Speicher mitbringen.

VG
Andy


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Januar 2010)

Wer hat Lust auf eine Schneetour morgen ab 10:00 Uhr?
Treffpunkt  am Vereinsheim, alternativ kÃ¶nnen wir auch eine Runde sÃ¼dlich von Stuttgart drehen â 50km 750hm ca. 3 Std. plus Pausen (Treffpunkt RÃ¶merhÃ¼gelweg â Wasserturm 10:00 Uhr).

Ich war heute schon mit Spikes unterwegs â das ging sehr gut und hat viel SpaÃ gemacht.


----------



## Njoedor (2. Januar 2010)

^^so viel schnee liegt doch schon gar net mer (wobei um meine schaltung einzufrieren hats dann doch gereicht) 

lg
chris


----------



## Nico M. (8. Januar 2010)

Hey Ho,

heut gehts ab beim "Snow Nigt Ride" !!!

LG, Nico.


----------



## Njoedor (8. Januar 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hey Ho,
> 
> heut gehts ab beim "Snow Night Ride" !!!
> 
> LG, Nico.



Akkus laden, Beik ölen, Klamotten impägnieren  Jägertee in Camelback?


----------



## ibiza (8. Januar 2010)

Habe mich voll auf das Wetter gefreut und jetzt kann ich nicht mitfahren. 

Hatte eine Auseinandersetzung mit unserem Brotmesser und was soll ich sagen .............. es hat gewonnen. Hat sich sauber in Zeige- und Mittelfinger verewigt. 

Euch einen genialen Trip! Wird ja dann durch den Schnee sauhell.


----------



## avant (8. Januar 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Habe mich voll auf das Wetter gefreut und jetzt kann ich nicht mitfahren.


Da biste nicht zu beneiden, das Wetter ist wirklich top für Biker 


> Hatte eine Auseinandersetzung mit unserem Brotmesser und was soll ich sagen .............. es hat gewonnen. Hat sich sauber in Zeige- und Mittelfinger verewigt.


... ein typischer Freitag-Unfall. Solche Dinge passieren mir auch nur am Freitag - vermutlich sind wir da schon so entkräftet 


> Euch einen genialen Trip! Wird ja dann durch den Schnee sauhell.


Merci - das haben wir. Mol säe, wia lang' I überhaupt nach Bäsga brauch' 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (8. Januar 2010)

Hi Jo,

ich habe mir das bereits am Mittwoch angetan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (8. Januar 2010)

Das war mal ein super genialer "Snow Night Ride" und sogar mein bisher heftigster (extrem viel Schnee und Glätte). Naja und wir hatten mal wieder jemand mit einem eingefrorenen Freilauf, welchen wir heimbegleiten mussten.

Freu mich auf den nächsten "Snow Ride" ...


----------



## bikeritzel (9. Januar 2010)

Waren die BOA´s beim Snow NR so um 19:30, 19:45h in der Kammgarnspinnerei unterwegs?!
Da sind zumindest ein paar MTBler mit vielen Lichter gesehen worden!

Zu viel Schnee und Glätte sag ich nur - Spikes!!! -> feel the Grip!

Bis Sonntag zum Tiefschnee fahren!

VG
Andy


----------



## Tuxer (9. Januar 2010)

Yup das waren wir ...  habe da grad den Kollegen heimbegleitet..

Sonntag wird nach aktuellem Weterbericht wieder ne schöne Schneetour 

bis Sonntag

Steffen


----------



## Stango (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo 
Ich bin gestern das erste mal mitgefahren und es hat echt viel spaß gemacht.
Ich werde Morgen auch wieder mitfahren mein Kumpel eventuel auch (aber mit einem anderen Fahrrad wenn der Freilauf nicht mehr auftaut oder funktioniert )

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Kailinger (9. Januar 2010)

Holy Shit, ich hatte grad Premiere auf dem 1x1. Die 15cm Neuschnee waren der Aktion nicht unbedingt zuträglich! So alle 100m musste ich kurz Pause machen...

Einfach erhebend wenn Du bei jedem Tritt denkst Du stirbst. Gedanklich hab ich das Ding ca. 15x ins Eck geschmissen. Nach dem Duschen ist aber nur geil!  

Mal guggen ob ich morgen schon wach bin!

Gruß Kai


----------



## avant (9. Januar 2010)

Sodele - bin gestern leider in ein paar Schneeverwehungen hängen geblieben und hab' dann 'ne eigene kleine Tour gemacht. 

Mal sehen, ob's morgen klappt.

Grüssle,

Jo

@Andy: für nen ordentlichen Grip brauchste keine Spikes. Eine gute Gummimischung und ne Menge Profil, dann passt das auch -> Maxxis Swampthing


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. Januar 2010)

Hallo, bin wieder im Lande, Urlaub ist leider schon wieder rum 
werde aber morgen noch nicht mitfahren, da ich das Weihnachtsbaumverbrennen vorbereiten muß (darf,soll,...)

Zu Spikes kann ich sagen, daß ich seit ca 5 Jahren damit rumfahre, bei Glatteis hilft`s (mag sein auch nur im Kopf), im Schnee sind BSM und Medusa die gute Wahl.
Ins Geschäft fahr ich eine variante, die nur seitlich Spikes hat, auf der "Rollfläche" keine, d.h. sie greifen nur in der Kurve,


----------



## bikeritzel (10. Januar 2010)

Ja die Reifenwahl, klar, für Grip im Schnee braucht man keine Spikes, aber auf Eis hilft Gummimischung und viel Profi nichts.
Siehe gestrige Ausfahrt, wo sich zwei zweimal auf einer Eisschicht unter dem Schnee niedergestregt haben.
Auch die Spikereifen haben ordentlich Profil, somit ein große Oberfläche und Grip.
Gummimischung bei den Temp. ist nur eine sekundäre Komponente, da ist der Luftdruck entscheidender.

Bis nachher...
VG
Andy


----------



## Kailinger (10. Januar 2010)

Chrischtbaumverbrennen, wer kommt?
Ich schmück jetzt ab und dann gehts los!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (12. Januar 2010)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Ja die Reifenwahl, klar, für Grip im Schnee braucht man keine Spikes, aber auf Eis hilft Gummimischung und viel Profi nichts.


korrekt, auf Eis helfen nur noch Spikes - keine Frage.


> Siehe gestrige Ausfahrt, wo sich zwei zweimal auf einer Eisschicht unter dem Schnee niedergestregt haben.


Dagegen ist man aber ggf auch mit den Spikes nicht gefeit. Man sollte die Wirkung der Metallstifte nicht überschätzen 


> Auch die Spikereifen haben ordentlich Profil, somit ein große Oberfläche und Grip.
> Gummimischung bei den Temp. ist nur eine sekundäre Komponente, da ist der Luftdruck entscheidender.


Sorry - mein Fehler. Ich hatte mich hier falsch ausgedrückt - eigentlich habe ich mich eher auf die Kombi Gummimischung/Karkasse bezogen.

Generell mag ich die Spikes ohnehin recht wenig, da mir der Grip auf Asphalt/Steinen nicht sonderlich gefällt - hier sind die reinen Gummischluffen klar im Vorteil. Zudem drücken sich die Spikes sukzessiv in die Gummimischung ein und nach ein paar hundert km ist die Wirkung der Spikereifen deutlich geringer (war zumindest mein Erfahrung).

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: kennt ihr schon die klasse Reifenbreiten-Datenbank von Silberfische ? http://reifenbreite.silberfische.net


----------



## Njoedor (12. Januar 2010)

Wieso haben DIE http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de/ eigentlich ein so cooles Blog und wir nicht?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. Januar 2010)

wie wärs am Samstag mit Skilanglauf statt radeln

siehe: http://www.bietigheimerzeitung.de/bz1/news/stadt_kreis.php?ort=Sersheim&ds=10&neu_laden=LADEN

bin ab 14 Uhr dort


----------



## bikeritzel (14. Januar 2010)

@Avant-Reifenwechsler

Was kannst Du für eine Empfehlung für folgende Gegebenheiten anbieten?
-Gelände: 700m unter der Erdoberfläche (Untertage-Stollen)
-Untergrung: salzig - eisähnlich
-Steigungen & Gefälle bis zu 20%
-scharfe & enge Kurven
-Vmax bis zu 60km/h
-Tempertaturen 20-30°C
-trocken Luft < 20%

Bin momentan noch nicht schlüssig, welche Pneus ich für diese Applikation aufziehn soll.

VG
Andy


----------



## avant (14. Januar 2010)

Hmm - das ist jetzt eine recht knifflige Frage, denn ich kenne die Oberfläche dieses Salzstollens nicht. Eigentlich hätte ich mir die Oberfläche jetzt weniger rutschig wie Eis sondern eher wie stark verharschter Schnee vorgestellt (so kenne ich das von Bad Friedrichshall)
Wenn es jetzt rutschig wie Eis wird, so kommste natürlich im die Spikes nicht herum. Sollte es jedoch ein grobkörner Belag sein, so würde ich jetzt auf normale Reifen mit einer stabileren Karkasse setzen.
Auch das Design des Kurses selbst könnte die Entscheidung für den einen oder anderen Reifen bringen. Für mich klingt das nach folgendem Anforderungsprofil:
- stabile Karkasse
- guter Grip aus dem Profil *und* der Gummimischung heraus
- sehr guter Bremsgrip

Ich könnte mir daher vorne einen Maxxis Advantage 2.25 60aMP und hinten einen Ardent 2.25 60aMP gut vorstellen. Es sind zwar keine Leichtgewichte, laufen jedoch auf unebenem Terrain recht gut.
Sollen es schnellere Reifen sein, dann könnte man sich hinten noch einen 2,25er CrossMark in 60aMP gut vorstellen oder gar ganz auf 2.1'er wechseln. Der Advantage 2.1 in 62aEXC ist recht robust für die Front und am Heck dann der 2.1'er CrossMark in ev. sogar 70a.
Als letzte Alternative könnte ich mir sogar den Medusa noch vorstellen, da er sich für technisch anspruchsvolle Kurse sehr eignet. Hier wieder 62aMP an die Front und 70a ans Heck.

Aber: wie schon gesagt kommt es auf die Location an. Wie wäre es mit ein paar Alternativ-Reifen oder gar LRS im Gepäck  zum Testen ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## avant (16. Januar 2010)

Schee war's heut - endlich wieder gemeinsam unterwegs im Schnee. Eine klasse Tour, so muß das 

Grüssle,

Jo

PS: bin morgen auch unterwegs - wer Lust hat bitte Meldung machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (16. Januar 2010)

da kann ich dem Jo nur zustimmen. War heute zum 2. mal bei Schnee unterwegs, es ist anstrengend aber es macht echt viel Spaß. 

Schönes Wochenende
Leonie


----------



## ibiza (17. Januar 2010)

Ich fand es gestern auch schön, aber am Abend. 

Besten Dank an den Herrn, der neuerdings zur Singlespeed-Fraktion gehört.


UND .................fleißig üben.

*Gruß 
David Hasselhoff 
*


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Januar 2010)

An alle diejenigen welche,



die sich an meinem Geburtstagsgeschenk, nein - besser ausgedrückt, Geburtstagsüberraschung beteiligt, mitgewirkt, mitgeschraubt etc. haben.

Jeder hat glaube ich bemerkt, dass ich ziemlich überrascht, sprachlos usw. war. 





*Heute kann ich nur eins sagen GG (Giga Galaktisch)!*



DANKE! 





Vielen DANK!





Ihr seid einfach der HAMMER!





VG

Andy

Enjoy the Ride!

Ein Biker, ein Bike, ein Gang  Singlespeed!


----------



## avant (18. Januar 2010)

@Andy - hehe - besser hätte die Überraschung wohl nicht ausfallen können. So muß das. 

Merci auch für den schönen Abend !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo Andy,

freut uns, dass Dir die Überraschung gefallen hat. Ein guter BOA bekommt auch ein gutes Geschenk 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Januar 2010)

Fundsache über Foren und deren Bestücker:

_Wie viele Forumsmitglieder braucht man............ um eine Glühbirne auszuwechseln? _

_Einen, der die Glühbirne auswechselt und im Off-Topic postet, dass sie ausgewechselt wurde. _

_14 die ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht haben und vorschlagen, wie man die Birne anders hätte wechseln können. _

_7 die auf Gefahren beim Wechseln hinweisen. _

_3 die fragen, wozu der Threadstarter überhaupt eine Glühbirne braucht. _

_1 Irrer, der behauptet den Typ gekannt zu haben der die Glühbirne erfunden hat. _

_6 die darüber diskutieren, ob es Glühbirne oder Leuchtkörper heißt. _

_6 weitere die die vorherigen 6 als anal-fixiert beschimpfen. _

_3 Alt-Forumsmitglieder die wissen, dass die Glühbirnendiskussion vor zwei Jahren schon mal stattgefunden hat, Leute zitieren, die keiner mehr kennt, und dem Urheber der Beitragsfolge vorwerfen, _
_das Ganze geklaut zu haben um zu ähnlichem Ruhm zu gelangen wie der Typ damals. _

_32 die strengstens darauf hinweisen, _
_dass die Glühbirnendiskussion nicht ins Off-Topic gehört und woanders hätte gepostet werden müssen. _

_36 die sich über die beste Glühbirnenwechselmethode streiten, wo man die besten Glühbirnen kaufen kann, welche Glühbirnenmarke am besten mit der Methode funktioniert und welche Glühbirnen überhaupt nichts taugen. _

_12 die mit den angeblich untauglichen Glühbirnen prima zurechtkommen und den Vorpostern vorwerfen, _
_sie seien Händler oder Hersteller, die im Forum Schleichwerbung betreiben. _

_5 die den Fans der geschmähten Glühbirnenmarke vorwerfen, _
_sie säßen eh den ganzen Tag im Dunkeln und hätten daher keine Ahnung von Glühbirnen. _

_3 die darauf hinweisen, dass sie Beleuchter sind und daher genau wüssten, wovon sie reden. _

_4 die betonen, wer lesen könne sei klar im Vorteil. _

_2 die wie immer auf die Suchfunktion verweisen. _

_6 die sich über den schlechten Kundenservice in Baumärkten beschweren. _

_2 die behaupten, ihr Baumarktpersonal sei nett und in Amerika sei es auch nicht besser. _

_11 die darauf hinweisen, dass es ja auch Fachgeschäfte gibt und man nur das bekäme,wofür man auch bezahlt. _

_4 die sich in einer Diskussion über die Hitzefestigkeit von Lampenschirmen verzetteln. _

_13 die darauf hinweisen, das sei nun wirklich Off Topic und man möge doch bitte einen neuen Thread _
_dafür aufmachen. _

_3 die diese Aufforderung völlig ignorieren. _

_19 die verschiedene Internetadressen posten, wo man geeignete Glühbirnen anschauen kann. _

_7 die darauf hinweisen, dass die URLs teilweise inkorrekt sind und die korrigierten Adressen posten. _

_3 die das gleiche schreiben wie ihre Vorposter, mit dem dazueditierten Satz "Oh, du warst schneller". _

_2 die in wüste Beschimpfungen ausbrechen, weil sie das vorherige Posting als Angriff missverstanden haben. _

_22 die die längsten Postings komplett zitieren, mit dem Zusatz "Volle Zustimmung!" _

_7 deren Postings nur aus obszönen Smileys bestehen. _

_8 die innerhalb von 1 Stunde 50 Beiträge posten. Alle vertreten zwar die gleichen Meinungen, reden aber die ganze Zeit aneinander vorbei und antworten sehr klug, obwohl sie sich die ganze Zeit zu fragen scheinen, wie das Gesagte jetzt eigentlich gemeint ist. _

_7 die nur durch die große Zahl der Postings auf die Diskussion aufmerksam geworden sind und von der _
_Beitragsfolge gerade mal die letzten zwei Kommentare gelesen haben, um sich jetzt richtig ins Zeug zu legen, weil sie sich unbedingt an einer hitzigen Debatte beteiligen wollen. _

_9 die den 7 Vorherigen erklären,dass das alles entweder schon gesagt oder hinreichend widerlegt wurde. _

_1 der ein überbreites Bild seiner Glühbirne einstellt, so dass man von nun an horizontal scrollen muss, um die Texte zu lesen. _

_3 die fragen, wie man denn Bilder einstellen kann. _

_5 die auf die FAQ hinweisen und darum bitten, beim Thema zu bleiben. _

_2 Newbies, die die Löschung Ihres Accounts verlangen, weil dies ein blödes Forum sei. _

_8 die die frustrierten Newbies umstimmen wollen. _

_2 die das Gebaren hier eines Kindergartens als würdig befinden, weil hier überhaupt niemand Plan davon zu haben scheint, worum es denn eigentlich geht. _

_7 die beschließen, aus der Diskussion auszusteigen, da das "Niveau jetzt zu niedrig" sei. _

_3 die hämisch darauf hinweisen, dass den 7 das Niveau immer dann zu niedrig wird, _
_wenn ihnen die Argumente ausgehen. _

_und 1 User, der den Thread nach 6 Monaten wieder ausgräbt, damit alles von vorne losgeht!!_


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Januar 2010)

wie löscht man so was???


----------



## Njoedor (20. Januar 2010)

^^einer der den Absende Button zweimal drückt 

löschen ist der pro account, normaluser können nur ändern


----------



## MTBFan82 (20. Januar 2010)

Hoi, 
ich bin am Sonntag nicht am Start, dafür aber am Samstag so ab 10 wer hat noch Zeit ? 

Der Andy ist ja fleißig mitm BOA Singlespeed unterwegs, heut wurde er in Gemmrigheim Höhe Aldi gesichtet  also wenigstens einer der die BOA Fahne hochhält 

Gruß Simon


----------



## ibiza (21. Januar 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Der Andy ist ja fleißig mitm BOA Singlespeed unterwegs, heut wurde er in Gemmrigheim Höhe Aldi gesichtet  also wenigstens einer der die BOA Fahne hochhält
> 
> Gruß Simon



Andy, Andy, Andyyyyy, Andyyyyieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 
Hola hombre, que pasa? Un dia con singlespeed? Muy bien! RESPETO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Januar 2010)

> löschen ist der pro account, normaluser können nur ändern


 
und ich hab schon gedacht, wieder was was der Rolf nicht blickt


Gruß Rolf
der immer wieder im Clinsch mit der Computertechnik liegt


----------



## avant (21. Januar 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> und ich hab schon gedacht, wieder was was der Rolf nicht blickt
> 
> 
> Gruß Rolf
> der immer wieder im Clinsch mit der Computertechnik liegt


... das liegt nur am falschen OS ... 

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Januar 2010)

> ... das liegt nur am falschen OS ...


 
ich glaub ich mach noch einen neuen Thread auf:

Workshop für Computer -Laien
wer stellt sich als "Lehrer" zur Verfügung

was ist denn nun schon wieder ein "OS"
ich glaub mein Läppi hat das nicht

ich bleib beim Radelschrauben


----------



## avant (21. Januar 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach noch einen neuen Thread auf:
> 
> Workshop für Computer -Laien
> wer stellt sich als "Lehrer" zur Verfügung


gerne - wann machen wir einen Workshop im BOA Basecamp ? 



> was ist denn nun schon wieder ein "OS"
> ich glaub mein Läppi hat das nicht


Glaube mir, das hat er, sonst funzt er nicht OS == Operating System == Betriebssystem 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (21. Januar 2010)

^^Du musst alt + f4 drücken, wenn Du den Beitrag speichern willst.

Alles was ich schreibe, ist übrigens grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen. Es gibt auch keine pro accounts.. 

Wenn Jo dann fertig mit Grundlagen der IT (Informationstechnologie) ist, kann ich dann mit Programmier Grundkurs weiter machen 

Nein. Im Ernst, wenn jemand ein Computer Technik Workshop will, kein Problem. Wir haben da genug Leute.

lg
chris


----------



## bikeritzel (21. Januar 2010)

Hoi, wer hat mich da wohl strappeln sehn?!
Aber ja, ich wars.

@Oli
Hola companjero, si, un dia con singlespeed.

VG
Andy
Ein Biker,
ein Bike,
ein Gang -
Singlespeed!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Januar 2010)

> Alles was ich schreibe, ist übrigens grundsätzlich nicht ernst zu nehmen


 
dito


----------



## Kailinger (22. Januar 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> dito




...dem schließ ich mich uneingeschränkt an!


----------



## avant (22. Januar 2010)

Ja Schnabelsblechle - sen mir do im Kaschperltheater ? 

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (22. Januar 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Ja Schnabelsblechle - sen mir do im Kaschperltheater ?
> 
> Jo



Horig, horig, horig isch die Katz,
  und wenn die Katz nit horig isch, 
no fängt sie keine Mäuse! 
Horig, horig, horig isch die Katz!


----------



## ibiza (22. Januar 2010)

Hättet Ihr mir auch etwas von Euren Tabletten? 

Da kann man danach sicher auch fliegen.


----------



## Njoedor (22. Januar 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr mir auch etwas von Euren Tabletten?
> 
> Da kann man danach sicher auch fliegen.


5. te Jahreszeit..

http://www.villingen-schwenningen.de/Villinger-Fasnet.628.0.html


----------



## Njoedor (22. Januar 2010)

Wie schnell fahrn mer denn nacher? Winterjacke oder Trikot?


----------



## avant (22. Januar 2010)

Kalt is -> besser warm einpacken

@Nico - ich bring' den Sattel mit ...

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Januar 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr mir auch etwas von Euren Tabletten?
> 
> Da kann man danach sicher auch fliegen.


 
sind wir nicht alle ein bischen Bluna


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (24. Januar 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Hättet Ihr mir auch etwas von Euren Tabletten?
> 
> Da kann man danach sicher auch fliegen.


Mönsch Oli, das haste doch gar nicht nötig - so als gefühlter Weltmeister im hin*fliegen* :LOL:

Die Tour heute wäre so richig nach Deinem Geschmack geworden - viel Eis - viel Rutsch 

Zumindest hatten wir 5 Eisheilige, denen nichts zu frostig war. Ich fand' die Tour top - so muß das.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## ibiza (24. Januar 2010)

Hi Jo,

schön, wenn's schön war. 

Bei mir ist das gerade wie mit der Pest.
Erst Finger verschnitten und jetzt macht mir mein rechter Oberschenkel übelst Probleme. Schmerzen in der Nacht, die mich zum Schreien veranlassen.  

Morgen ist Doc angesagt. 

Dabei will ich doch nur endlich mal wieder richtig uff'm Rad sitzen dürfen. So, genug


----------



## Luke76 (24. Januar 2010)

Hallo Jo,

Was ist eigentlich aus der deiner "Feind des Guten""Über" Lampe geworden, hast gar nix mehr dazu gepostet, ist die fertig oder wie ist da der Stand??

Grüßle Luke


----------



## avant (24. Januar 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das gerade wie mit der Pest.
> Erst Finger verschnitten und jetzt macht mir mein rechter Oberschenkel übelst Probleme. Schmerzen in der Nacht, die mich zum Schreien veranlassen.
> 
> Morgen ist Doc angesagt.
> ...


Autsch -  das hört sich superübel an. Gute Besserung !



Luke76 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich aus der deiner "Feind des Guten""Über" Lampe geworden, hast gar nix mehr dazu gepostet, ist die fertig oder wie ist da der Stand??


Momentan mache ich nur kleine Fortschritte, denn die "BOA-Lampe V2" wird ein größeres Projekt . Wir produzieren mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein eigenes Gehäuse - schön eloxiert !
Das bedarf guter Vorbereitung, daher wird es erst zum Sept/Okt 10 realisiert, da wir zudem ein gutes Akku-Konzept benötigen. Die drei MC-E saugen den Akku recht schnell leer, das muß auch noch optimiert werden.

Grüssle,

Jo
	
	



```

```


----------



## Luke76 (24. Januar 2010)

ah ok, hab gedacht du hattest schon was neues kreiert


----------



## Nico M. (24. Januar 2010)

Das war mal am Freitag und heute eine Eistour. So heftig wie heut war die Auffahrt auf den Baiselsberg noch nie. Sogar der Hebel brauchte das große hintere Ritzel


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Januar 2010)

Sodele,
war am Samstag Indoorcyclemäßig unterwegs, bin 3 x 75min auf dem 1. Teamride (Zusammenschluß ICE-Trainer) in Hilgert gefahren, hart wars, sauhart, aber auch supergut

Mal sehen ob ich mal auch so Elemente wie "10x 40sec Belastung mit 90% max Hfq dann 80sec Entlastung" einbauen kann, bin danach fast vom Rad gefallen

Gestern Ausrollen mit dem Crossrad, kalt,kalt 
und heute ins Geschäft wieder Schnee, 
hoffentlich wird`s bald wärmer

freu mich aber schon auf Samstag um mal wieder mit den Boas ne Runde zu drehen, wenns klappt, ist bis dahin auch mein Fully-Hinterbau erneuert

Ein paar von Euch seh ich ja schon heut Abend (Quäl)


----------



## avant (25. Januar 2010)

... so wie's aussieht klappt's heute Abend auch bei mir - bringe noch Micha mit, den ihr bereits von den Nightrides kennt.

@Rolf - habe jetzt mal bei Dir nachgesehen. Du hast ja ordentlich Gas gegeben - Punkteseitig biste ja unser Superstar, da werden wir uns bergauf über den Rückenwind freuen, wenn Du uns überholst 

@Boa Team 1 - wenn wir uns noch a bissle anstrengen schaffen wir es in die Top50. Also Druck aufs Pedal, Männer !

Freue mich !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Januar 2010)

Tja, Jo

so ischs halt,
jeden Tag ins Geschäft und dann an 3 Abenden ICE-Kurse, dazu am Wochenende nicht auf der Couch, wenns da nichts wird, wann denn

Zum Rückenwind geben sollte ich nur noch das gelernte beim Ernährungsberaterlehrgang bei mir selbst umsetzen, aber die Kekse und die Schokolade sind halt so lecker, aber was solls

fahr ja beim SiS mit und da werden Fit****er ausgebuht, bin also doch auf dem richtigen Weg- Kekse und die Schokolade


----------



## avant (25. Januar 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Tja, Jo
> 
> so ischs halt,
> jeden Tag ins Geschäft und dann an 3 Abenden ICE-Kurse, dazu am Wochenende nicht auf der Couch, wenns da nichts wird, wann denn
> ...


Nix do, sich jetzt net rausreda wella - d'r Rolf isch grad onser Favorit. Damit muasch jetzt läba 



> fahr ja beim SiS mit und da werden Fit****er ausgebuht, bin also doch auf dem richtigen Weg- Kekse und die Schokolade


Do ben I mol g'schpannt

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. Januar 2010)

> Do ben I mol g'schpannt


 
I au


----------



## Nico M. (26. Januar 2010)

Servus BOAs,

ich habe Euch das Datum für die notwendige Anmeldung der Strombike 2010, gestern nochmals per Rundmail versandt. 

Bitte schreibt im Netz vor dem Anmeldebeginn nichts von dem Termin - die Plätze sind rar!!!

Im Anschluss können wir den Erfolg in unser Forum schreiben...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Stango (29. Januar 2010)

Sers
Fährt eigentlich noch jemand mit heute abend weil bis jetzt ist da außer mir nur noch einer eingetragen !!!!!!
Wenn sich nicht noch ein paar finden die bock haben heut noch zu radeln dann bleib ich auch zu hause im warmen 
Gruß Lukas


----------



## Njoedor (29. Januar 2010)

^^sind doch schon drei..


----------



## bikeritzel (29. Januar 2010)

Wenns so bleibt und Chris auch mit am Start ist, dann sind vier schon mal vier.
Der Vierte bin ich, jener welcher, der den Termin eingetragen hat.

VG
Andy


----------



## Njoedor (29. Januar 2010)

Ich mag heut nicht (Weichei Modus). War nur ein Hinweis, dass es bereits drei sind..


----------



## Stango (29. Januar 2010)

Ok ich fahr dann doch nicht mit aber am Samstag bin ich dabei


----------



## bikeritzel (29. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin vor Ort, am BOA Basecamp!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Januar 2010)

Ich komm heut nicht, hab gestern eine LL-Spur gezogen, die ich heut nochmal laufen will, gibt ja gleich viele Punkte im WP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (31. Januar 2010)

Könnt Ihr Euch anmelden - Finde nichts???


----------



## Battlingzeus (31. Januar 2010)

suche auch noch


----------



## Nico M. (31. Januar 2010)

letztes Jahr war auch schon so...


----------



## berglady81 (31. Januar 2010)

ich find auch nichts ich hoffe das klappt noch


----------



## Battlingzeus (31. Januar 2010)

es klappt, unter 2010 ist die Anmeldung möglich

Ride on

Felix


----------



## berglady81 (31. Januar 2010)

Anmedlung hat geklappt und nacher wird überwiesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (31. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hats auch geklappt 

Bin dabei 75 km 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (31. Januar 2010)

Hat bei mir jetzt auch geklappt! (vorher war nichts unter 2010)


----------



## Uli A (31. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auch dabei.

und denkt immer dran: Morgen ist heute gestern. also...macht was draus!

nächtlich vollmondige Grüße

Uli


----------



## Njoedor (31. Januar 2010)

und heute morgen hat's auch noch funktioniert


----------



## avant (31. Januar 2010)

... bei mir klappt's leider gar net - AC/DC bekommt klar den Vorzug ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (31. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hats geklappt. Ich bin angemeldet.


----------



## Offroadie (31. Januar 2010)

Moin moin zusammen,
ich bin auch mit 75 km dabei!
Freu' mich schon auf eine schöne Tour - diesmal ohne Crash 

Ciao
Martina


----------



## boernie (31. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei 75km


----------



## Njoedor (31. Januar 2010)

^^ihr sans echt Spätaufsteher


----------



## bikeritzel (31. Januar 2010)

*Nicht vergessen!*

RSV Hauptversammlung am 03.02.2010 um 20h im BOA-Basecamp.
Ich bin der Ansicht, das die BOA´s zahlreich erscheinen sollten, natürlich im BOA-Outfit, damit der Vorstand und auch die anderen Sparten des RSV mächtig beeindruckt werden.
Das ganz soll aber auch den Effekt haben, zu zeigen, dass die BOAs ein starkes Team sind und hinter Ihrem Präsi (Nico) stehen.
Somit kann Nico auch gestärkt BOA Interessen/Aktivitäten gegenüber dem Vorstand anbringen und argumentieren.

VG
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. Januar 2010)

> Ich komm heut nicht, hab gestern eine LL-Spur gezogen, die ich heut nochmal laufen will, gibt ja gleich viele Punkte im WP


 
nix wars und heute auch nicht, geh noch in die Sauna, keine WP-Punkte dieses WE,- regenerieren muß ja auch mal sein 

dafür hat auch bei mir die Anmeldung geklappt (100 gehn immer)


----------



## avant (31. Januar 2010)

@Rolf - ist doch wurscht, Hauptsache die Laune passt  
Zur Zeit bin ich auch so gut wie nicht auf dem Bike unterwegs, eher auf Schuster's Rappen - egal ! Wichtiger ist doch, daß es auch mit der Family und dem Business klappt 

Freue mich auf die nächste gem. Ausfahrt.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. Januar 2010)

@Jo und @alle

Da hast Du recht 

Sport ist nicht alles, aber daran muß ich noch arbeiten

Dann ist die Freude wieder zusammen zu Fahren umso größer


Ps: Smilies sind geil


----------



## Nico M. (1. Februar 2010)

@Andy: Danke Dir für das Rundmail und das Posting!  Ich sehe es auch so -> kommt zahlreich zur Hauptversammlung!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Februar 2010)

@Boas
kann leider bei der HV nicht dabei sein.

Da ich vorhabe ab diesem Jahr Freitags bei den Enztalradlern mitzufahren (man wird halt älter), über kurz oder lang als Guide, war ich auf der Internetseite des WRSV (http://www.wrsv.de) und bin dabei uber http://www.wrsv.de/filerepository/fMKphrGeghudzJ63kgHf.pdf gestolpert, vielleicht ist das ja für den Einen oder Anderen interessant.


----------



## Njoedor (1. Februar 2010)

^^wieviel radvereine braucht's eigentlich noch  (ich sach nur adfc und dann gibt es ja wohl die lokalen Vereine, das reicht doch wohl).


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Februar 2010)

> ^^wieviel radvereine braucht's eigentlich noch  (ich sach nur adfc und dann gibt es ja wohl die lokalen Vereine, das reicht doch wohl).


 
nur zur Erklärung:
der BDR (Bund deutscher Radfahrer) setzt sich aus div. Landesverbänden zusammen.
Für Würrtemberg ist das der WRSV. Alle Radsportvereine, die z.B. Wettkämpfe bestreiten oder Fördermittel bekommen wollen, sind Mitglied im WRSV. Der ADFC ist in diesem Sinn kein Radsportverein, sonder ein Zusammenschluß von Radfahrern um ein politisches Ziel zu verfolgen.


----------



## Njoedor (1. Februar 2010)

oje, wie kompliziert; dann Danke für die Erklärung  

Eigentlich könntest Du doch auch im Wechsel bei mtb und enztalradlern mitfahren und am wochenende dann bei uns (von alt will ich nix hören)..


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Februar 2010)

> [Da ich vorhabe ab diesem Jahr Freitags bei den Enztalradlern mitzufahren (man wird halt älter), über kurz oder lang als Guide, war ich auf der Internetseite des WRSV (http://www.wrsv.de) und bin dabei uber http://www.wrsv.de/filerepository/fM...udzJ63kgHf.pdf gestolpert, vielleicht ist das ja für den Einen oder Anderen interessant. /QUOTE]
> 
> Wenn der Link zur PDF- Seite nicht funzt, dann :http://www.wrsv.de und dort klicken:*
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (4. Februar 2010)

Geht jetzt noch jemand zur http://www.fahrrad-markt-zukunft.de/karlsruhe.allgemein.html 

Ich hab vor am Sonntag zu gehen (wegen Technik Workshop am Sa.). Die Online Tickets kosten übrigens nur 5,- Teuro statt 9,- am Eingang...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. Februar 2010)

Intersant wär`s schon, bin aber leider schon ausgebucht.


----------



## Offroadie (6. Februar 2010)

Hi @ll,

ha, das war mal ein gelungener erster Technik-Workshop!!! Großes Lob an Rolf, Andy und Jo, die Licht ins Dunkel und mich mit ihrem Know-how Transfer in puncto Dämpfer, Schaltung, Bremsen, Reifen & Co. ein gutes Stück weiter gebracht haben! Das war echt Spitze! Ich hoffe ich kann mir die vielen guten Tipps, Handgriffe und deren Reihenfolge merken, werde mir aber gleich noch ein paar Notizen machen... Wirklich: Ihr habt das alles super erklärt - für einen Anfänger wie mich - ohne große Vorkenntnisse - ideal! Besser geht's nicht. 
Ganz großes DANKESCHÖN - an die Organisatoren, die wieder mal vollen Einsatz gezeigt haben.  

Cheers
Martina


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. Februar 2010)

@ alle Technikworkshopteilnehmer, 

auch mir hat die Sache Spaß gemacht, zumal ich mit Jo und Andy prima Mitstreiter hatte und alle Teilnehmer sehr wißbegierig waren, so verging die Zeit wie im Flug


----------



## bikeritzel (7. Februar 2010)

Sehr gutes, lohnenswertes und informatives Event.
Schreit nach einer Wiederholung! 
Viele wißbegierige Teilnehmer - hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht, dass Wissen an die Frauen bzw. an die Männer zu vermitteln.
Ein Lob an die Mitorganisatoren und Helfer!

VG
Andy


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. Februar 2010)

Hi, 
ja auch von mir nochmal ein großes Lob. Hat viel neues für mich gegeben, jetzt muß ich das auch mal umsetzen.

Achja und heut wars auch mal wieder ne echt geile BOA Tour 

Gruß Simon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (7. Februar 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> ...
> Achja und heut wars auch mal wieder ne echt geile BOA Tour
> 
> Gruß Simon




Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. 
Eine nette Runde in sehr netter Gesellschaft. 

Bis zum nächsten mal... 
VG Oli


----------



## avant (7. Februar 2010)

Sodele - dann will ich auch mal:

den gestrigen Technik-Workshop fand ich top und ich habe das Gefühl, daß so einige das Setup an ihrem Bike nochmals überdenken werden 
Wenn auch nur einer mehr Spaß am Biken bekommt, sein Bike besser selbst warten kann bzw an mehr Sicherheit auf dem Trail gewinnt, dann hat sich die Vorbereitung und der Workshop schon gelohnt.

@Rolf - klasse Vorbereitung - Merci vielmals für den klasse Workshop !

Ansonsten hatte ich auch so richtig Spaß auf der heutigen Ausfahrt, selbst wenn wir einen Saubuggl aufgrund des verharrschten Schnees hochschieben mussten.

Freue mich auf kommenden Samstag !

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: @Oli - freut mich, ganz meinerseits !


----------



## Nico M. (7. Februar 2010)

Freut mich, dass Euch der erste Technik-Workshop gefallen hat. Vielen vielen Dank an Rolf, Jo & Andy für die tollen Tips und die Vorbereitung.

LG, Nico - der der heute Familientag hat ...


----------



## Uli A (7. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir nochmal dickes Lob an das workshop-Team. Super event!

Nachdem ich gestern Abend nochmals "Liveberichte" vom Zustand der Wege auf dem Stromberg bekommen hatte, habe ich mich heute mittag zu einer (anstrengenden) Straßenrunde entschieden. War ne gute Trainingseinheit, auch wenn man manchmal dabei fast einschläft.

Grüß, Uli


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Februar 2010)

> @Rolf - klasse Vorbereitung - Merci vielmals für den klasse Workshop


 
Nicht nur ich war, denke ich, gut vorbereitet, was da an den einzelnen Stationen für Material zur Veranschaulichung des Themas vohanden war, respekt.
Bei der Abfahrt von Jo hab ich in dessen Auto geschaut, warlich nicht mehr viel Platz drin vor lauter Reifen....

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen, so macht das Spaß wenn alle an einem Strang ziehen und ich freu mich schon auf die nächsten "Lernstunden", dann hoffentlich draußen auf dem Trail


----------



## ibiza (9. Februar 2010)

Hier mal etwas für die Eis-Junkies.


----------



## Njoedor (11. Februar 2010)

War das grad einer von Euch (Neckar, silbernes Rad, Teletubbi Lampe)? 

http://bit.ly/dBczmX


----------



## avant (15. Februar 2010)

... da manche von euch auch die freie Karte von OpenMTB-Map verwenden (möchten) ein kleiner Hinweis an alle, die sich die Karten nicht selbst bauen können:
es werden komplett fertige Karten incl Höhenlinien auf www.mtbnavi.de angeboten, die man nur noch auf dem Garmin-Gerät in einem Verzeichnis ablegen muß.
Hier findet ihr die Karten - Es ist gerade eine neue Version am 29.01. erschienen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. Februar 2010)

*Achtung Spinner!*


*Marathon Zeitreise* (mit Musik der 70-80-90-heute)
*am 7.3. ab 9 Uhr für Jeder(frau)mann*


3x 1 Std, nicht nur V-Max, wirklich von jedem zu bewältigen, UKB 10 
noch sind Plätze frei 
Anmeldung: [email protected]


*am 15. 3.*
zum letzten Mal, dann aber richtig   

1. Std.: 18:00 bis 19:30

2. Std.: 19:45 bis 21:15
Achtung: Nur für Kursteilnehmer!!


----------



## ARB (16. Februar 2010)

hola juntos,
ja nuri und mich gibts noch! wir latschen hier den ganzen tag kurzaermlig durch die gegend. also so ca 30grad unterschied. leider haben wir die raeder net dabei. aber vlt schnappen wir dem andi seine gefaehrlichste strasse weg. mal sehn nuri will net so richtig!
nos vemos
hebel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (17. Februar 2010)

@Hebel:

Genießt die Zeit und das Wetter! Wir haben ein sche... Wetter.

LG, Präsi


----------



## bikeritzel (17. Februar 2010)

Hey Hebel,
ich dachte ihr seid in Ecquador und nicht in Bolivien?!
Lauft ihr auch den Inka-Trail (Peru) ab, oder sind da zu viele Touristen?

Wenn ihr die "el camino de la muerte" runterknattert, dann immer schön den Lenker festhalten und den Fallschirm nicht vergessen.

Ach ja, noch ne gute Adresse wenns ums biken in Bolivien geht:
http://www.gravitybolivia.com/index.php?mod=homeb

Bin ja schon etwas neidisch!

VG
Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Februar 2010)

Hier das aktuelle Ranking des Winterpokals,
Anhang anzeigen Ranking.doc


----------



## Offroadie (18. Februar 2010)

Hi,
das ist cool..., 
hätten sich die ersten fünf unseres Rankings in einem Team zusammengefunden, stünden sie jetzt auf Platz 20 des gesamten Team-Rankings....

Ganz schön aktiv die BOAs!

Chapeau!  

Martina


----------



## rosenland (18. Februar 2010)

Apropos aktiv...

Wer ist morgen Abend beim nightriden dabei?
Findet doch statt, oder?


VG Oli


----------



## avant (18. Februar 2010)

... kurz auf die erste Seite "Last Minute Biking" rechts oben geguckt :

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6335

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (18. Februar 2010)

Ahh... Kannte ich noch nicht.
Super Sache, danke!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Februar 2010)

Bin leider nicht dabei, beim NR
muß koffer packen für Samstag, 
der nächste IC- Lehrgang seht an

vielleicht wirds was am Sonntag


----------



## Njoedor (18. Februar 2010)

bool bNightride = (K > 0) && (Ï < 0.8);

wenn es wÃ¤rmer als 0Â°C und die Luftfeuchtigkeit unter 80% ist. Die Physiker unter uns kÃ¶nnten jetzt das Statement noch so anpassen, dass Temperatur und Regenzeitpunkt in Relation stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Februar 2010)

> bool bNightride = (K > 0) && (Ï < 0.8);




Hallo Chris, 
bitte erklÃ¤ren, das ist sicher Comjutersprache, oder
denkt doch auch an uns arme Laien


----------



## avant (18. Februar 2010)

Offroadie schrieb:


> hätten sich die ersten fünf unseres Rankings in einem Team zusammengefunden, stünden sie jetzt auf Platz 20 des gesamten Team-Rankings....
> 
> Ganz schön aktiv die BOAs!


In der Tat erstaunlich - Die BOAs sind halt ganze Kerle ond Mädle 



Surfnestie schrieb:


> bitte erklären, das ist sicher Comjutersprache, oder
> denkt doch auch an uns arme Laien


Däatsch net so viel radla, no daäätsch au des verschanda 

- a bissle googla ond kombinira, no kommsch au do druff.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## IDWORXER (18. Februar 2010)

Hi Jo,

wieder zu Hause?

Habe mir jetzt mal 3 Exemplare von Maxxis bestellt. Bin ja schon mal gespannt. Hoffe, dass die mich überzeugen können.

An der Liste bin ich aber nach wie vor interessiert. Wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kannste sie mir mal mailen. Vielleicht ist noch was dabei das für mich von Interesse wäre.

Hoffe nun bald wieder auf's Rad zu kommen. Es steht ja nun frisch geputzt und gewartet da und will mal wieder bewegt werden. Hoffe dieses Jahr nochmal mitfahren zu können...

Grüazi -Sven-
(die Teilzeitboa)


----------



## Njoedor (18. Februar 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Däatsch net so viel radla, no daäätsch au des verschanda
> 
> - a bissle googla ond kombinira, no kommsch au do druff.



lol


- Die 5 Grad habn sich grad angfühlt wie Sommer


----------



## Njoedor (18. Februar 2010)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Hoffe nun bald wieder auf's Rad zu kommen. Es steht ja nun frisch geputzt und gewartet da und will mal wieder bewegt werden. Hoffe dieses Jahr nochmal mitfahren zu können...



Soll ich Dich morgen zum Nightride abholen?


----------



## Offroadie (18. Februar 2010)

Ha, ich liebe solche Rätsel...

bin bis hier gekommen, nämlich, 

bool b = wenn Nightride (true) ....( C+ Programiersprache ??)

K > 0  => Temperatur über 0

&& => logisches UND

und phi < 0.8  =  ....  Lichtstrom, (???)

mit dem phi war ich mir nicht ganz sicher weil es hierfür so viele Erklärungen gibt. In der Statistik z. B. steht phi für den Zusammenhang zweier dichotomer Merkmale...

Hihi
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (18. Februar 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Soll ich Dich morgen zum Nightride abholen?



Hi,

danke für das Angebot, aber bin diese Woche noch im Krankenstand 

Und nächste Woche heist es auch noch pausieren. 

-Sven-


----------



## Njoedor (18. Februar 2010)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Ha, ich liebe solche Rätsel...
> 
> bin bis hier gekommen, nämlich,
> 
> ...



seht Ihr; das Mädel macht muss es Euch vor  Bravo Martina 


phi als Sonderzeichen ist natürlich ein Fehler von mir, dass würde dem compiler nicht schmecken (obwohl ich mir beim Microsoft Compiler da nicht so sicher wär, nacher mal ausprobieren). 

Das phi soll für die Luftfeuchtigkeit stehen. In Prozent (also 100% == 1.0). Ich hab keine SI Einheit dafür gefunden, nur in einem Dokument von so einem Wäremisolierungsbauer behauptet der, das wäre das Zeichen für Luftfeuchtigkeit.

Also korrigiere ich zu:


```
// @in dTemp Temperatur in Grad Celsius
// @in dPhi Luftfeuchtigkeit in Prozent
// @return Nightride 
BOOL goNightride( double dTemp, double dPhi )
{
   ASSERT( -273.0 < dTemp );
   ASSERT( 0.0 <= dPhi <= 1.0 );
 
   return dTemp > 0.0 && dPhi < 0.8 ;
}
```
(Gott, ist mir langweilig)

(ich hatte es oben aber auch schon erklärt...)

Martina, mach mal Statistik Funktion draus.

Fängt glaub an mit Wn = .... (Wahrscheinlichkeit Nightride)


----------



## MTBFan82 (18. Februar 2010)

Moin 
wenns dir so langweilig ist.. dann schwing dich doch auf dein Bike 
Morgen früh jemand bock auf "Kurzarbeiterbiking" ? so ab halb 10 Basecamp ?

Gruß Simon


----------



## Njoedor (19. Februar 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Moin
> wenns dir so langweilig ist.. dann schwing dich doch auf dein Bike
> Morgen früh jemand bock auf "Kurzarbeiterbiking" ? so ab halb 10 Basecamp ?
> 
> Gruß Simon



kam doch grad vom biken zurück..


----------



## avant (19. Februar 2010)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> wieder zu Hause?


Jupp nach 11h auf der Straße habe ich von Autbahnen mal wieder die Nase voll ...


> Habe mir jetzt mal 3 Exemplare von Maxxis bestellt. Bin ja schon mal gespannt. Hoffe, dass die mich überzeugen können.


Für welche Reifen haste Dich entschieden ?


> An der Liste bin ich aber nach wie vor interessiert. Wenn Du mal Zeit und Lust hast, kannste sie mir mal mailen. Vielleicht ist noch was dabei das für mich von Interesse wäre.


Also ich werde dann nur die Reifen bis max 2.25 auflisten, oder ?


> Hoffe nun bald wieder auf's Rad zu kommen. Es steht ja nun frisch geputzt und gewartet da und will mal wieder bewegt werden. Hoffe dieses Jahr nochmal mitfahren zu können...


In der Zwischenzeit wurde das Bike sicherlich mit Wattestäbchen poliert, oder ? Also ich wäre da total auf Entzug  

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (19. Februar 2010)

So jetzt sind komplett Continental drauf (Mittagspause  ). Bin mal gespannt wie die sich nacher fahren...


----------



## IDWORXER (19. Februar 2010)

Hi Jo,

11h auf der Autobahn, klasse, da hätte ich auch genug.

Welche Gummis? 1 x Advantage (v), 1 x Aspen (h) und 1 x Maxxis (h), jeweils in 2,1. Nachdem ich Deine SMS erhalten habe, kam mir das große heulen. Die Dinger hast Du ja auch rumliegen! Nun ja... wer nicht warten kann...

Aber an manchen könnte ich auch noch Gefalllen finden. Würde mich dann aber nochmal melden. Vielleicht sieht man sich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder.

Und zu guter letzt, ja das Rädchen, bzw. der komplette Fuhrpark (5 Räder) wurde komplett durchgecheckt, gesäubert, neue Züge verlegt und neu gefettet/geölt. Sogar auch gewachst aber nicht mit dem Wattestäbchen.

Grüazi -Sven-

P.S.: mir schmiert ständig das Internet ab. Kennt sich einer von euch hiermit aus? Habe immer die Meldung: keine Verbindung zum DNS Server?!?!?!?!? Bin damit irgendwie leicht überfordert. Habe die Tage nur einen WLAN-Router unter Win7 installiert. Mal gehts dann wieder nicht...


----------



## Njoedor (19. Februar 2010)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> P.S.: mir schmiert ständig das Internet ab. Kennt sich einer von euch hiermit aus? Habe immer die Meldung: keine Verbindung zum DNS Server?!?!?!?!? Bin damit irgendwie leicht überfordert. Habe die Tage nur einen WLAN-Router unter Win7 installiert. Mal gehts dann wieder nicht...



Drück mal Windows Taste + R, dann tipp ein : cmd , dann enter.
Dann tippe in der console die da kommt: ipconfig /all

Dann steht da irgendwo Deine Internet Verbindung für wlan. Da sollte Default Gateway und dns Server die gleich ip stehen - die von Deinem Router.


SCH**** Regen...


----------



## IDWORXER (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo Nachbar!

Wusste doch, dass sich hiermit einer Auskennt. Verzeiht mir, dass ich das hierüber abwickle.

Njoedor,

irgendwie verstehe ich nur Bahnhof. Hätte ich blos was anständiges gelernt. Ich habs einfach hier reinkopiert. Wo soll da nun die gleichlautende IP-Adresse stehen?

-Sven-


   Medienstatus. . . . . . . . . . . : Medium getrennt
   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft-6zu4-Adapter #2
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja

Tunneladapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Verbindungsspezifisches DNS-Suffix:
   Beschreibung. . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physikalische Adresse . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP aktiviert. . . . . . . . . . : Nein
   Autokonfiguration aktiviert . . . : Ja
   IPv6-Adresse. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:73bc:2412:2e67:b1d4:d95f(Bevo
rzugt)
   Verbindungslokale IPv6-Adresse  . : fe80::2412:2e67:b1d4:d95f%16(Bevorzugt)
   Standardgateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS über TCP/IP . . . . . . . : Deaktiviert


----------



## Njoedor (19. Februar 2010)

Also wenn das alles ist was da steht, dann hast Du einen Teiber, der alles besser machen will als der Standard (also einfach Win7 per wlan adapter verbinden lassen).

Anscheinend bist Du aber nicht der einzigste mit diesem problem:

http://www.drwindows.de/hardware-and-treiber/6779-teredo-tunneling-pseudo-interface-fehler.html

http://forum.chip.de/drahtlos-netzwerke/hilfe-tunneladapter-teredo-tunneling-pseudo-interface-803298.html

Versuche mal einfach mit Win7 eine Neue Internet Verbindung anzulegen (Control Panel, Connect to a Network..). Du müsstes da Dein router sehen (bzw. Deine Netzwerk sid, Kennung). Dann eindach Verbinden und Passwort eingeben.

Kann es sein dass Du Win7 per vista upgegraded hast?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (19. Februar 2010)

Hab jetzt noch was gefunden.

Also der Standard-Gateway hat die gleiche IP wie der DHCP-Sercer und auch der DNS-Server. 

Gegooglet hab ich auch schon, aber da kommen tausende Sachen und nichts passt bzw. funktioniert bei mir. Bin am verzwatzeln...

Upgegraded hab ich net, Win7 war schon auf Laptop drauf.

Werde noch versuchen wie beschrieben die Internetverbindung anzulegen. Wenn das nicht hilft, weiß ich nemme weiter.

Danke vielmals!

Sven


----------



## avant (20. Februar 2010)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> 11h auf der Autobahn, klasse, da hätte ich auch genug.
> Welche Gummis? 1 x Advantage (v), 1 x Aspen (h) und 1 x Maxxis (h), jeweils in 2,1. Nachdem ich Deine SMS erhalten habe, kam mir das große heulen. Die Dinger hast Du ja auch rumliegen! Nun ja... wer nicht warten kann...


... ich sagte doch, dass mein Reifenlager ziemlich komplett ist


> Aber an manchen könnte ich auch noch Gefalllen finden. Würde mich dann aber nochmal melden. Vielleicht sieht man sich dieses Jahr auch mal wieder.


... das hoffe ich doch schwer 


> Und zu guter letzt, ja das Rädchen, bzw. der komplette Fuhrpark (5 Räder) wurde komplett durchgecheckt, gesäubert, neue Züge verlegt und neu gefettet/geölt. Sogar auch gewachst aber nicht mit dem Wattestäbchen.


WOW - so gut geht es meinen Bikes nicht, da wird nur nach Bedarf gewartet und zudem gibt es nur Wasser und Buerste 

Gruessle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (20. Februar 2010)

Moin zusammen, 
also die Liste der "Mitfahrzentrale" beim gestrigen Nightride stimmte ja nicht so ganz.
Bei 8 gemeldeten waren wir letztlich nur zu zweit. 
Die Funktion wird also doch nicht so richtig genutzt, oder?

VG oli


----------



## MTBFan82 (20. Februar 2010)

Moin,
ich würd mich da nicht ganz drauf verlassen, die meisten tragen sich nicht aus wenn sie nicht kommen. Dazu kam das schlechte Wetter gestern und zum fahrn wars ja gestern schon echt übel.. Die Liste ist nur son ungefährer Anhaltspunkt, bei schönem Wetter stimmt die Liste mit der Anzahl der Teilnehmer am ehesten...
Morgen ist bestimmt mehr los 

Gruß Simon


----------



## Njoedor (20. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mich korrekt ausgetragen


----------



## cubescott (20. Februar 2010)

n'Abend zusammen,

vergesst bei Euren Hochrechnungen nicht die Banausen, die sich generell nicht in die Liste eintragen.
Vielleicht knacken wir so zum Ausgleich morgen die 8 aus der Mitfahrzentrale

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## rosenland (20. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin um 0930 da...
Egal ob Regen oder Schnee.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. Februar 2010)

Hinweis zum Spinning-Marathon, auf zum Endspurt im Winterpokal

Laut Wetterbericht soll es um die 0Â° bei leichten Graupelschauern haben

*Marathon Zeitreise* (mit Musik der 70-80-90-heute)
*am 7.3. ab 9 Uhr fÃ¼r Jeder(frau)mann*


3x 1 Std, nicht nur V-Max, wirklich von jedem zu bewÃ¤ltigen, UKB 10â¬ 
noch sind PlÃ¤tze frei 
Anmeldung: [email protected] 

*AnmeldeschluÃ : 26.2.2010*


PS.: denkt mal drÃ¼ber nach, daÃ Ihr das ganze restliche Jahr noch drauÃen fahren kÃ¶nnt, und so ein Marathon der AbschluÃ der Indoor-Saison darstellt  also los !


----------



## Nico M. (23. Februar 2010)

Servus BOAs,

schaut Euch doch mal den Thread "Heilfasten ..." im Forum an. (Habe es dort platziert)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Februar 2010)

Netzfund: Wikipedalia


----------



## Njoedor (24. Februar 2010)

Vor allem das:


http://tinyurl.com/ykdwaqf


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Februar 2010)

oder:derbedienungsanleitungsfilm

weniger als Singlespeed


----------



## Luke76 (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Schnäpchenjäger,
Habe bei Liveshopping dieses tolle Schnäppchen von unserem allseits geliebten O´Neal Element Handschuh gesehen http://www.jehlebikes.de/jehlebikes-liveshoppingaktuell-6775.html
Das Angebot gilt noch bis 24.00 Uhr allerdings sind die Versandkosten mit 5,90 recht hoch, deshalb würd es sich nur lohnen wenn ein paar mitbestellen würden!
Falls Interesse besteht dann postet hier bis 23.00 Uhr dann werd ich bestellen!

Grüße Luke


----------



## Battlingzeus (24. Februar 2010)

Hi Luke 

bin dabei mit einem Paar Größe M

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Februar 2010)

Hallo Luke,

ein Paar in "L" für mich

*Hallo Luke,*

*hats geklappt mit der Bestellung? *
*wenn ja, bist du am Samstag mittag dabei (als Alpen Xler in spee wohl schon)  *
*oder erst am Abend beim Auffüllen der Flüssigkeitsspeicher*

*Wegen Tausch Kohle gegen Ware*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luke76 (25. Februar 2010)

Hallo Rolf, hallo Felix,

Hat leider nicht geklappt mit der Bestellung, um halb elf kam die Meldung "ausverkauft" obwohl paar Minuten vorher noch alle Größen vorrätig waren und jetzt wieder alle für den normalen Preis zu haben sind!
Also sehr dubios, oder ne große Bauernfängerei
Bin am Samstag mittag und abend leider nicht mit dabei, da ich schaffen muß

Viele Grüße und ständig auf der Jagd nach neuen Schnäppchen 

Luke


----------



## ARB (26. Februar 2010)

hola chicos,

sind mittlerweile in lima gestrandet! gehn spaeter auf ein concert. mit bolivien wirds leider nix regenzeit ausserdem hat die regierung alkohol am steuer verboten was bedeutet dass kraeftig gestreikt wird. so bleibt wohl die ruta de los muertos boa jungfreulich! que lastima. auch mit dschungeltour wirds nix.
nunja wir lassens uns gutgehn und feiern ein bischen.
nos vemos
hebel


----------



## bikeritzel (27. Februar 2010)

Hola Hebel, que tal?

Bei uns geht gerade die Sonne auf.
Echt schade, mit der el camino de la muerte!

Aber noch etwas anderes, hab letzte Woche in Stuttgart jemanden "getroffen" der uns sehr gerne die Trails in und um Stuttgart zeigen möchte. Zudem möchte er auch bei uns im Stromberg mal mitbiken. Der Kerle ist ganz gut drauf (ähnlich wie so viele von uns).
Hat unsere Aktivitäten hier im Forum auch verfolgt.
Sein Nickname hier im Forum ist "beat".

Auf jedenfall wären die Trails um Stuttgart mal eine Abwechslung.
Also lasst es Euch mal durch den Kopf gehn.

Bis heut Abend!


----------



## Njoedor (27. Februar 2010)

^^was heist "heute Abend!" -> 13h ?!

Stugi Town? Bin dabei.


----------



## Stefan72 (28. Februar 2010)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> ...
> Aber noch etwas anderes, hab letzte Woche in Stuttgart jemanden "getroffen" der uns sehr gerne die Trails in und um Stuttgart zeigen möchte.
> 
> ....
> ...



Ich fahre gerne mit!

Wenn Ihr wollt,  kann ich euch auch Trails in Stuttgart zeigen. 
Treffpunkt wäre die TV Gaststätte am Gefängnis in Stammheim, Solitudeallee 162.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. März 2010)

Hinweis zu *Indoorcycling Event zugunsten SOS Kinderdorf in Haiti*


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=1527&gmid=102429#gmessage102429


----------



## bikeritzel (1. März 2010)

Für die Trails in Stuttgart müssen wir einen Termin bei konstanteren Bedingungen finden. 
Aber wird scho was.


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hinweis zu *Indoorcycling Event zugunsten SOS Kinderdorf in Haiti*
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group....&discussionid=1527&gmid=102429#gmessage102429


 
klasse sache,aber geht auch was in sachen Chile?

@hebel:was machst in lima?

@all:ist jemand in albstadt im juni dabei?

gruß
tom


----------



## avant (2. März 2010)

@Tom - ich weiß nicht, welchen Marathon Du jetzt meinst, aber bei dem LBS Bike-Marathon im *Juli* nehmen lt. unserer Marathon-Liste Steffen, Wolfram und meine Wenigkeit teil.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. März 2010)

avant schrieb:


> @Tom - ich weiß nicht, welchen Marathon Du jetzt meinst, aber bei dem LBS Bike-Marathon im *Juli* nehmen lt. unserer Marathon-Liste Steffen, Wolfram und meine Wenigkeit teil.
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
Hi Jo,
ich meinte das hier:
http://www.skyder.de/content.php?folder=61&e=2625&r=1003

12 *JUNI*

...mit dem MB4

Grüßle
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (2. März 2010)

Hi Chris,

am 12.Juni ist *Strombike* ...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## avant (2. März 2010)

Steffen - korrekt ! Erstens ist am 12. Juni Strombike und zweitens das AC/DC Konzert in STR 

@Tom - die Chancen sind also seeehr gering, daß einer mitfährt. Bei Bedarf lasse ich Dir mal die Marathonliste per Email zukommen (bitte um Zusendung Deiner Email-Addy)

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (2. März 2010)

a propos Stuttgart (OT):

http://picasaweb.google.de/lh/photo/lOqjfrsvDco4IqAwRq4IFg?feat=directlink


----------



## MTB_Tom (2. März 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Steffen - korrekt ! Erstens ist am 12. Juni Strombike und zweitens das AC/DC Konzert in STR
> 
> @Tom - die Chancen sind also seeehr gering, daß einer mitfährt. Bei Bedarf lasse ich Dir mal die Marathonliste per Email zukommen (bitte um Zusendung Deiner Email-Addy)
> 
> ...


 
jepp..strombike ist auch,aber da solltet ihr doch jeden stein kennen,oder?

für mich ist das eh nix...fahre mit altmetall u. nur zum spaß in der oldiklasse
marathons ist (noch) nichts für mich,aber im juli steht der 10km stadtlauf in LB,im august solles nach HH zum vattenfalll straßenrace u. sept. zum volkstriatlon gehen.
das reicht mir erst mal.
aber zusehen gerne
schick dir ne pn.
grüße
tom


----------



## avant (3. März 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> jepp..strombike ist auch,aber da solltet ihr doch jeden stein kennen,oder?


Naja - sagen wir mal so - es gibt noch immer neue Kombinationen der Trails zu entdecken. Zudem geht es uns eher um eine tolle Ausfahrt mit prima Leuten. Marathon ist jetzt fast übertrieben, da es sich ja um eine geführte Tour handelt.


> für mich ist das eh nix...fahre mit altmetall u. nur zum spaß in der oldiklasse


Es gibt ja keine Zeitnahme - da sind die Regeln für eine Oldieklasse schon schärfer 


> marathons ist (noch) nichts für mich,aber im juli steht der 10km stadtlauf in LB,im august solles nach HH zum vattenfalll straßenrace u. sept. zum volkstriatlon gehen.
> das reicht mir erst mal.


Das ist doch schon prima, wenngleich mit deutlich zuwenig Bike-Anteil 


> aber zusehen gerne


eMail an Dich ist raus

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. März 2010)

*Germany Indoor Cycling Charity Event*

weitere Infos:
*Ort:* Fitnessclub IMPACKT in Besighein, im E-Center
*Wann:* 9.4. von 17 bis 20 Uhr, 3 x 1 Stunde
*Anmeldung:* direkt im IMPACKT eintragen und Spende entrichten
*Spende:* mindestens 12â¬, dann kann das Studio voll genutzt werden, nicht nur der Cyclingbereich, auch Sauna! 

Also zahlreich teilnehmen, auch wenn der Winterpokal schon vorbei ist
weiter Infos auf dem Link, klicke einfach auf die Ãberschrift, dann nach unten scrollen

*Bitte weitersagen!!*


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. März 2010)

Achtung Montags-"Spinner"

wie ich gestern erfahren habe ist am 8.3. die Halle an den Albverein vermietet, das Spinning fällt deshalb aus.


----------



## avant (5. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Achtung Montags-"Spinner"
> 
> wie ich gestern erfahren habe ist am 8.3. die Halle an den Albverein vermietet, das Spinning fällt deshalb aus.


Ooops - wie denn das ? Schlechte Abstimmung ?  Wann machen wir den Alternativtermin ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (5. März 2010)

Guten Morgen zusammen, 

ist die Mitfahrzentrale für heute Abend aktuell?

VG oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (5. März 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ist die Mitfahrzentrale für heute Abend aktuell?
> 
> VG oli



kommt ein bischen auf die Temp. an und ob es schneit


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. März 2010)

> Ooops - wie denn das ? Schlechte Abstimmung ?  Wann machen wir den Alternativtermin ?


 
Jo, genau so ist das 

da ich es erst gestern erfahren habe, seh ich schwarz mit dem Ausweichtermin, 

nach dem 15.3. können wir nicht mehr in die Halle


----------



## Stefan72 (5. März 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> ist die Mitfahrzentrale für heute Abend aktuell?
> 
> VG oli



Ich bin dabei und ich denke es werden noch Einige kommen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. März 2010)

> Ooops - wie denn das ? Schlechte Abstimmung ?  Wann machen wir den Alternativtermin ?


 
*Ersatztermin zum Montag 8.3.*
*Dienstag, der 9.3.* 1. Std: 18:30  oder 2.Std 19:45 

*wer da nicht kann, Donnerstag 11.3.* 19 Uhr

bitte wenn möglich Dienstgs kommen, da Donnerstags nur begrenzte Anzahl Räder frei ist


----------



## Njoedor (5. März 2010)

Sch** ist das kalt. Vier oder Fünf Schichten?


----------



## avant (5. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> *Ersatztermin zum Montag 8.3.*
> *Dienstag, der 9.3.* 1. Std: 18:30  oder 2.Std 19:45
> 
> *wer da nicht kann, Donnerstag 11.3.* 19 Uhr
> ...


Merci - das hört sich doch klasse an !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (6. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> *Ersatztermin zum Montag 8.3.*
> *Dienstag, der 9.3.* 1. Std: 18:30  oder 2.Std 19:45
> 
> *wer da nicht kann, Donnerstag 11.3.* 19 Uhr
> ...




Welche Zeitangabe stimmt denn? Der Thomas schreibt folgendes per Mail:

"der Nachholtermin ist Dienstag 09.03.2010 Kurs 1 um 19.30 Uhr, bzw. Kurs 2 um 20.30 Uhr."



Grüßle Kai


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. März 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Welche Zeitangabe stimmt denn? Der Thomas schreibt folgendes per Mail:
> 
> "der Nachholtermin ist Dienstag 09.03.2010 Kurs 1 um 19.30 Uhr, bzw. Kurs 2 um 20.30 Uhr."
> 
> ...


 
Da die Mail von Thomas auch an alle "Nicht-BOA`s" ging, nehmen wir diese Zeiten, also: Dienstag 09.03.2010 Kurs 1 um 19.30 Uhr, bzw. Kurs 2 um 20.30 Uhr


----------



## rosenland (7. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

war ne krasse Runde heute und ich bin immer noch vollkommen platt.
So fertig war ich schon lange nicht mehr. Ich gehe heute früh ins Bett, mal schauen, ob ich morgen früh aufstehen kann. 

Mein Magen spielt nach den heute dringend benötigten Unmengen an POWERgels und -riegeln auch verrückt.  
Nächstes mal nehme ich für den Hungerast lieber wieder die klassische Banane mit...


bis die Tage, VG oli


----------



## Stefan72 (7. März 2010)

Da hat Jo heute wieder eine sehr schÃ¶ne Tour rausgesucht! Teilweise kam ich mir vor wie auf einer Antarktis-Expedition, bei dem kalten Wind und dem vielen Schnee.

Bin auch total alle â genau so wie es sein soll.


----------



## avant (8. März 2010)

@rosenland - Hey, die Tour war offensichtlich nicht anstrengend genug - Du konntest gestern Abend ja sogar noch im Netz surfen 

@Wolfram - Es war mal eine andere Strecke und kam auch den Witterungsverhältnissen entgegen (bis auf den Buckel bei Vaihingen/Enz und das Hörnle in Besigheim ... ).
Die Temperaturen in Verbindung mit dem Wind waren schon extrem. Jetzt wird's aber Zeit für "Bikerwetter".
Wie auch immer, es war nach meiner Pause wieder schön mit den BOAs zu fahren - freue mich auf die nächsten Touren.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. März 2010)

Bravo BOA`s,

laut Stefan 72 Winterpokaleintrag waren das gestern 5 Std in eisiger Kälte, mir hat schon weniger als die hälfte gereicht 
ich glaub das Indoorcycling hat mich temperaturmäßig nicht gerade abgehärtet

aber bald wirds warm, dann werden auch meine Touren länger


----------



## Stango (8. März 2010)

Die Tour war super aber ich hätte was zu essen mitnehmen sollen 
Am Sonntag hat jemand vorgeschlagen jeden Freitag ein Nightride zu machen also ich wäre natürlich dabei. Wir bräuchten halt noch jemanden der weiß wo's lang geht.

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Kailinger (8. März 2010)

Ahoi Lukas, 
ab nach der Zeitumstellung gehts eh wieder jeden Freitach los... 
Gruß Kai


----------



## Stango (8. März 2010)

Sers Kai 
Wann ist die Zeitumstellung ?


----------



## Njoedor (8. März 2010)

http://www.zeitumstellung.de/termin-zeitumstellung.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (9. März 2010)

Genau ab 02.04. (Karfreitag - wenn Resonaz) bzw. ab dem 09.04. starten wir wieder Freitags ab 18 Uhr. Dann gilt auch unser "Sommerfahrplan", welchen ich rechtzeitig versende.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Laggiman (9. März 2010)

Hi

Anmeldung zum Leingarten Marathon ist freigeschalten.

Habe mich für den Short-Track angemeldet.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (9. März 2010)

@Toni: Ich habe mich auch für diese Distanz angemeldet.

@Singlespeeder: Das wär doch eine Distanz für Euch, also anmelden !!!!!!! ???????????????


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. März 2010)

da sind meine Frau und ich beim *Evolution Ride*  in Fürth

bei schönem Wetter draußen fahren kann ja jeder

aber mit 350 anderen "Spinnern", super Presentern, geiler Musik und einer wahnsinnigen Lightshow bei einem der größten Indoor Cycling Events dabeizusein,........

Eckdaten: Freitagabend 3 Std- Marathon
Samstag 3 x 1 Std, Mittagspause, nochmal 3 x 1 Std.

Einfach Klasse

den Leingärtnern wünsch ich genausoviel Spaß!!!! wie ich haben werde


P.S.: beim *Germany Indoor Cycling Charity Event* sind bis jetzt 32 Sportstudios dabei, also los!!!
*was hindert dich dabeizusein???*


----------



## Njoedor (9. März 2010)

Ich komm mir hier langsam wie bei den Rennradlern vor... (Singlespeed, Marathon, Spinning,...)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. März 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Ich komm mir hier langsam wie bei den Rennradlern vor... (Singlespeed, Marathon, Spinning,...)


 
Hallo Chris,

alles nur zur Vorbereitung zum Alpen-X, denn um den zu genießen, muß man sich davor richtig quälen


----------



## Njoedor (9. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> alles nur zur Vorbereitung zum Alpen-X, denn um den zu genießen, muß man sich davor richtig quälen



Ich fahr ja gar nicht mit (diese Jahr). KAI: ich will ein Downhill Technik Kurs Weekend als Ausgleich. Schön mit Schlepplift.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. März 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> KAI: ich will ein Downhill Technik Kurs Weekend als Ausgleich. Schön mit Schlepplift.


 
Da bin ich auch mit von der Partie, aber Schlepplift, den hass ich schon beim Boarden, geht das überhaupt mit`m Rad

Sessel oder Gondel, wennschon, dennschon


----------



## Njoedor (9. März 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mit von der Partie, aber Schlepplift, den hass ich schon beim Boarden, geht das überhaupt mit`m Rad
> 
> Sessel oder Gondel, wennschon, dennschon



^^mitm auto hochziehen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (9. März 2010)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Anmeldung zum Leingarten Marathon ist freigeschalten.
> 
> ...



hOI!

hab auch den Short-Track gebucht, mit Prolog ab Kirchheim?!

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Uli A (9. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, habe mich auch zum Short-Track in Leingarten angemeldet.

Uli


----------



## Tuxer (9. März 2010)

Servus,

schade für Leingarten bin ich schon verplant .... 

Hab grad ne Mail von den Hardwaldracers erhalten:
_Am 18.07.2009 steigt der 

4. Aspen-MTB-Marathon mit einer Schleife auf den Heuchelberg.

Hier gibts die Infos zum Marathon:
http://www.hardtwaldracers.de/mhaupt.html

Wir zählen auf Euch!


Grüße aus Nordhausen

Hardtwaldracers
www.hardtwaldracers.de_

soll ich anfragen ob es ne eigenen Singelspeedwertung gibt... 

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Laggiman (9. März 2010)

@Rainer

Gehe doch mal davon aus das wir wieder von Kirchheim starten,so wie letztes Jahr oder? 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (10. März 2010)

@Rainer: Dann kannst Du schon mal die Zugfahrt einplanen. (Für mich ab Wahlheim)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (10. März 2010)

> _Am 18.07.2009 steigt der _
> _4. Aspen-MTB-Marathon mit einer Schleife auf den Heuchelberg._


 
da bin ich gerade auf dem Rückweg vom Gardasee (Alpen-X)
daß die die Termine aber auch nicht mit mir absprechen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (10. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Leingarten-Marathonis,

hab mich eben auch angemeldet. Gehe mal davon aus, dass wir uns wie letztes Jahr in Walheim treffen und von dort nach Leingarten radeln, oder sehe ich das falsch?

Viele Grüße
Martina, die biketechnisch hoffentlich bald mal wieder in die Pötte kommt...


----------



## MTBFan82 (10. März 2010)

Hi,
ich hab mich auch mal für Leingarten angemeldet. Würde dann ebenfalls wie letztes Jahr ab Bhf Kirchheim mit euch starten!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Njoedor (10. März 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich hab mich auch mal für Leingarten angemeldet. Würde dann ebenfalls wie letztes Jahr ab Bhf Kirchheim mit euch starten!
> 
> Gruß Simon



dito. "Ich will in eine Frauengruppe" war ja richtig; oder?


----------



## rosenland (10. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

als neues Mitglied der BOAs   habe ich mich auch für die Short Track Distanz angemeldet. 
Muss mir dann nur noch einer erklären, was ich da zu tun habe...  

VG oli


----------



## Njoedor (10. März 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> als neues Mitglied der BOAs   habe ich mich auch für die Short Track Distanz angemeldet.
> Muss mir dann nur noch einer erklären, was ich da zu tun habe...
> ...



wehe einer sagt jetzt "Singlespeeder bauen"


----------



## Tuxer (10. März 2010)

den richtigen Rahmen dafür hät er ja .. aber wir lassen ihm noch etwas eingewöhnungszeit..


----------



## rosenland (10. März 2010)

Ach am besten nehmt ihr das mal alles nicht sooo genau.
Auch optisch ist es ja schon ein singlespeeder, eben nur mit ein paar Gängen mehr


----------



## cubescott (10. März 2010)

Offroadie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Leingarten-Marathonis,
> 
> hab mich eben auch angemeldet. Gehe mal davon aus, dass wir uns wie letztes Jahr in Walheim treffen und von dort nach Leingarten radeln, oder sehe ich das falsch?
> 
> ...



Hi,

Treffpunkt Walheim ist ja noch besser als Kirchheim. Falls ich wieder meine Flaschen vergesse...
Simon und Armin?, Dich/Euch laden wir dann in Kirchheim am Bahnhof ein.

Nico, mit dem Zug hast Du wohl was falsch verstanden, der kommt nur für mieses Wetter in Frage.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Laggiman (10. März 2010)

Hi

Also ich bin auch wieder ab Kirchheim bzw. Walheim mit dabei, hat ja letztes Jahr bestens geklappt mit dem hinradeln.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Nico M. (11. März 2010)

@Rainer: Oh Oh Oh, da habe ich wirklich was falsch verstanden. Wieviel Kilometer sind es von Wahle nach Leingarten mit dem Bike?
So muss ich halt doch ohne Singlespeed mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (11. März 2010)

mein innerer Bordcomputer wirft "Strecke < 30 km, < 150 hm" aus,
na wenn das keine Eckdaten fürs 1-Gang-Fahrrad sind.
Und wenn wir rechtzeitig starten langt's dort noch a Brezel.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Stefan72 (12. März 2010)

Viele Gelegenheiten für einen Night-Ride gibt es ja nicht mehr. 

Wer von Euch hat den heute Lust auf einen kleinen Night-Ride, wie immer ab 18:30 Uhr, am Vereinsheim?


----------



## rosenland (12. März 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Viele Gelegenheiten für einen Night-Ride gibt es ja nicht mehr.
> 
> Wer von Euch hat den heute Lust auf einen kleinen Night-Ride, wie immer ab 18:30 Uhr, am Vereinsheim?





Also ich bin auch zukünftig (also in der Sommerzeit) an *nightrides *interessiert. 
Vielleicht kann man sich ja dann auch mal später treffen??

Heute kann ich leider nicht, bin noch nicht wieder fit. 
War Anfang der Woche krank und wäre nur eine "Bremse"...

VG oli


----------



## Stango (13. März 2010)

Kann leider heute nicht mitfahren (Kette gerissen und muss erst ne neue kaufen) schade !!

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Njoedor (13. März 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Kann leider heute nicht mitfahren (Kette gerissen und muss erst ne neue kaufen) schade !!
> 
> Gruß Lukas



fahr doch vorher beim Frank (Fahrradladen um die Ecke beim Vereinsheim) vorbei ...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. März 2010)

wie war`s am Samstag, 
ich hab auf der Couch gelegen, eingepackt in eine dicke Decke, sch.... nasskaltes Wetter

aber ab Mittwoch wird`s warm, dann kanns losgehen


----------



## rosenland (15. März 2010)

War eigentlich sehr schön.
Wetter war okay, aber grau in grau...

Die Schneereste (Matsch) waren aber übel zu fahren, so sind wir viel über Felder und weniger Wald gefahren.


Ist eigentlich Freitag schon ab 18:00 Uhr oder noch 18:30? 


vg oli


----------



## Njoedor (15. März 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich Freitag schon ab 18:00 Uhr oder noch 18:30?
> 
> 
> vg oli



http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6335


----------



## rosenland (15. März 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6335



SCHÖN, dann gibts ja doch noch einen ordentlichen nightride...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (15. März 2010)

^^mit viel glück bei 15°C..


----------



## Nico M. (19. März 2010)

Heut Abend starten wir um 18:30 Uhr zu unseren letzten Nightride der Saison. Diesmal auch bei angenehmen Temperaturen.

Bis heut Abend, Nico.


----------



## avant (20. März 2010)

... es hat noch niemand etwas zur gestrigen Tour geschrieben - ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen.
Anlässlich des letzten Nightrides wollte ich ja etwas Besonderes bieten 

Was mir aufgefallen ist: unsere Gruppe "Winterhart" fährt mittlerweile auf recht hohem Niveau und Toni war immer vorne mit dabei - Respekt meine Herren !

Freue mich auf morgen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. März 2010)

Ich geh morgen fremd

starte schon um 9 bei den Rennradlern


----------



## Laggiman (20. März 2010)

Hi 

Fand den Nightride am Freitag echt klasse,war ein würdiger abschluß der Nachtfahrten. 

@Jo,danke für die Blumen,mit weniger "Gepäck" läuft`s einfach besser 

Gruß Toni


----------



## Njoedor (21. März 2010)

avant schrieb:


> ... es hat noch niemand etwas zur gestrigen Tour geschrieben - ich hoffe ihr seid gut nach Hause gekommen.
> Anlässlich des letzten Nightrides wollte ich ja etwas Besonderes bieten
> 
> Was mir aufgefallen ist: unsere Gruppe "Winterhart" fährt mittlerweile auf recht hohem Niveau und Toni war immer vorne mit dabei - Respekt meine Herren !
> ...



Yoh Jo, man beachte vor allem die zwei senkrecht nach oben gehende Abschnitte in der Kurve:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (21. März 2010)

Hey Chris - die Senkrechten waren in der Tat heute wieder echt senkrecht 

Ist das eine Grafik der Garmin Tools ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (22. März 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Hey Chris - die Senkrechten waren in der Tat heute wieder echt senkrecht
> 
> Ist das eine Grafik der Garmin Tools ?
> 
> ...




Jop, is n Screenshot vom Training Center.


----------



## ARB (23. März 2010)

hallöle,
nuri und meine wenigkeit sind wieder im ländle und schon wieder voll im stress. noch gar net richtig zum radeln gekommen. das sollte sich eigentlich am we ändern aber *******le am sa koi zeit! drum meine frage hat jemand lust am sonntag morgen ein ründle zu drehn?
ciao hebel
aja bis freitag hoffentlich


----------



## ARB (23. März 2010)

ich fass es nicht hier wird ja zensiert


----------



## Njoedor (23. März 2010)

arb schrieb:


> ich fass es nicht hier wird ja zensiert



**********  ****** ****** *** ******** ** ******* *** *** ***** *** ** !


----------



## avant (23. März 2010)

Ich hab' ja auch gerade Urlaub und bin flexibel - am So sollte in jedem Falle etwas gehen (leider bei schlechtem Wetter  ) Wenn es etwas Längeres werden darf, dann schlage ich mal wieder die Eppinger Linie vor. Die Trails sind ja immer willkommen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## boernie (24. März 2010)

sonntags würde ich gern auch ma wieder trail-übung machen wenn nix dagegen ist


----------



## Nico M. (25. März 2010)

Freitag treffen wir uns erstmal um 19 Uhr zur Kneipentour 

Ja und dann wär das biken eigentlich am Samstag, was wir aufgrund des Wetters und der Kneipentour auch gern mal verschieben können.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. März 2010)

> Freitag treffen wir uns erstmal um 19 Uhr zur Kneipentour


 
Hallo Nico,
in welchem Establisement startet die Tour, steige evtl. später ein


----------



## Nico M. (26. März 2010)

Hallo Rolf,

es handelt sich um eine Tour, daher ist es am besten wenn Du kurz bei mir anrufst. Dann kann ich Dir sagen, wo wir gerad auf den Tischen tanzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (27. März 2010)

Man war das eine klasse Tour heute - für mich waren ein paar ganz neue Trails  bzw Trail-Kombinationen mit dabei. Top Auswahl, Kai (und Steffen) 

Gefreut hat mich auch, daß Martina so gut mithalten konnte - Chapeau ! Deine Form ist deutlich im Aufwind und mit den neuen Teilen geht's gleich ein bissle besser 

Toll war auch, daß wieder ein paar neue/alte Biker mit von der Partie waren.

Für den morgigen Sonntag haben wir eine Tour ab 10:00 vom BOA Basecamp aus geplant.

Freue ich auf morgen und hoffe, daß wir weniger kalten Regen bekommen (oder ich muß doch wieder mit Rucksack fahren  )

Grüssle vom langsam wieder auftauenden Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. März 2010)

hab heut schaffen "dürfen", bin daher erst um 14:30 mit dem Crossrad gestartet, morgen werd ich bei den Punkt 8ern starten, mittags bin ich bei Frank auf der Ostermesse, schaut doch mal rein


----------



## Stefan72 (27. März 2010)

Die Tour heute war vom Feinsten 
Das Wetter soll ja morgen Vormittag ganz gut werden  ich bin morgen dabei, es geht ja auch um die letzten WP Punkte.


----------



## Stefan72 (28. März 2010)

Die heutige BOA Tour zum Sternenfels, vorbei am Scheuchelberghof über Schmie, zurück über Vaihingen, gehört zu meinen Lieblingstouren im Stromberg.

Eine würdige Abschlusstour für den WP .  Jetzt kann der Frühling kommen.


----------



## Njoedor (29. März 2010)

^^ Liefert doch mal hm und kilometer als mit, für die die nicht mitgefahren sind.. 

Wie war denn die Kneipentour (konnte mich als Anti Alk nicht so ganz entschliessen hinzugehen  )?


----------



## berglady81 (29. März 2010)

die Kneipentour war ganz lustig, ich hab auch kein Alk getrunken.

Gruß
Leonie


----------



## Njoedor (29. März 2010)

berglady81 schrieb:


> die Kneipentour war ganz lustig, ich hab auch kein Alk getrunken.
> 
> Gruß
> Leonie



^^das kann ich ja gar nicht glauben 

lg,
chris


----------



## avant (29. März 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^ Liefert doch mal hm und kilometer als mit, für die die nicht mitgefahren sind..


Die Tour am Sa hatte 67km bei 850hm und bei der Tour am So waren es 75km bei 830 hm.

Respekt gilt wiederum Martina - sie hat sich noch zu der sonntäglichen Tour bei Gegenwind durchgerungen. Schade nur, daß sie leider abdrehen musste.

Freue mich auf die nächste Ausfahrt am Fr.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (30. März 2010)

Ja ja, Übermut tut selten gut .... hatte am Sonntag wohl noch bissl an der samstäglichen Tour zu knabbern und habe parallel noch irgendwas in Richtung Erkältung etc. ausgebrütet. Jedenfalls war ich froh, dass ich es grad noch so bis nach Besigheim zurückgeschafft habe...  

Hoffe, dass ich am WE wieder fit genug bin um einen neuen Anlauf zu nehmen.

Trotzdem danke für's Mit- und Rücksichtnehmen 

CUsoon
Martina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (30. März 2010)

servus ne frage ist von eurer Seite aqm Karfreitag ne tour geplant?


----------



## Stefan72 (30. März 2010)

Hallo boernie



boernie schrieb:


> servus ne frage ist von eurer Seite aqm Karfreitag ne tour geplant?



Ja normal schon:



Nico M. schrieb:


> Genau ab 02.04. (Karfreitag - wenn Resonaz) bzw. ab dem 09.04. starten wir wieder Freitags ab 18 Uhr. Dann gilt auch unser "Sommerfahrplan", welchen ich rechtzeitig versende.
> 
> LG, Nico.


----------



## boernie (30. März 2010)

dann werd ich versuchen mitzufahren,  hoffe es klappt diesmal


----------



## Njoedor (2. April 2010)

^^hat nich jemand bock schon früher zu fahrn?


----------



## boernie (2. April 2010)

ich wäre dabei


----------



## Njoedor (3. April 2010)

^^Hi Börni,

wars't Du jetzt eigentlich dabei oder nicht? Die Angabe des Rades ist zur wiedererkennung nicht ganz schlecht. Ein "Easton" Rad hab ich keins gesehen.. 

Gruss,
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (3. April 2010)

leider nein aber werde morgen Früh weenn es nicht regnen swird mit am start zu sein


----------



## Stefan72 (4. April 2010)

Für alle Urlauber, Kurzarbeiter und Alpencrosser planen wir (Uli und ich) eine Tour, am Dienstag den 6 April.

Wir wollen die Wälder rund um Stuttgart unsicher machen. 

Treffpunkt:

9:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart

Die Tourdaten:

80km, 1750hm, ca. 5 Std. Fahrzeit + Pausen.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, kann gerne vorbei kommen.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. April 2010)

Ich muß (darf) schaffen wünsch aber viel Spaß und Sonne in den Speichen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. April 2010)

Nochmal der Hinweis auf das am Freitag, den 9.4. stattfindende Indoorcycling- Charity Event zugunsten des SOS- Kinderdorfs in Haiti.

von 17 bis 20 Uhr kann man eine bis 3 Stunden gegen eine Spende ein Bike belegen. Jeder Teilnehmer erhällt eine Trinkflasche von Powerbar, ebenso freies Getränk während des Events, Sportlernahrung (Bananen....) stiftet Impact 

Anmeldung: Fitnessclub Impact 07143/831575

Ihr startet beim größten Indoorcycling Event , denn außer im Impact in Besigheim sind noch weitere 50 Fitnessclubs in ganz Deutschland dabei.

Macht mit!!!


----------



## boernie (5. April 2010)

ist jemand heute von euch unterwegs würde demnächst nach Besigheim fahren


----------



## Uli A (5. April 2010)

Bin morgen um 09:00 Uhr in der Solitudeallee.

Grüße, Uli


----------



## avant (5. April 2010)

@Wolfram, Uli - leider bin ich morgen Vormittag wieder auf dem Weg Richtung Niederlande, daher wird's leider nix 

@börnie - ich war zwar heute mit dem Bike unterwegs, habe aber eher eine "Entwicklungseinheit" auf die Trails gebrannt, daher hab' ich mich nicht mehr gemeldet. Bist Du jetzt wieder öfters auf dem Bike unterwegs ?

@Rolf - es klingt zwar verlockend, bin jedoch die Woche leider unterwegs 

... offenbar muß ich in den kommenden Tagen eher meine Laufschuhe quälen 

Grüssle,

Jo


EDIT: @Bienen-Uli - toller Smilie  Möchtest Du die Honig-Gläser eigentlich wieder zurück haben ?


----------



## Njoedor (6. April 2010)

Sollen wir da:

http://www.bikearena-murgenz.de/index.html

mal eine Tour fahrn?

lg,
chris


----------



## Nico M. (6. April 2010)

@ Njoerdor: In der Gegend haben wir letztes Jahr unsere Sommertour verlebt


----------



## Njoedor (6. April 2010)

Da hat glaub einer zur Dunklen Seite gewechselt..

http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/member.php?u=37876

http://www.vaude.com/epages/Vaude-d...Vaude/Products/20144/SubProducts/201440691300


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. April 2010)

> http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/member.php?u=37876


 
Der MTB-Tom weiß halt noch nicht, daß es auch beim RSV Besigheim, zu dem auch die Boa`s gehören, einen RR-Treff gibt, zu Sommerzeit ist der um 8 Uhr vor Imle`s Radladen in der Bahnhofstraße in Besigheim, gefahren wird in 3 Gruppen. Und um 12 sitzen alle im La Terazza

Gruß Rolf
der auch auf der "dunklen" Seite unterwegs ist und der radelmäßig nix ausläßt


----------



## boernie (6. April 2010)

@jo ja eigentlich scho. Bin am Monntag mal nach besigheim über den Enztalradweg gefahren isch scho nen gutes stückle dort hin


----------



## Tuxer (6. April 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Der MTB-Tom weiß halt noch nicht, daß es auch beim RSV Besigheim, zu dem auch die Boa`s gehören, einen RR-Treff gibt, zu Sommerzeit ist der um 8 Uhr vor Imle`s Radladen in der Bahnhofstraße in Besigheim, gefahren wird in 3 Gruppen. Und um 12 sitzen alle im La Terazza
> 
> Gruß Rolf
> der auch auf der "dunklen" Seite unterwegs ist und der radelmäßig nix ausläßt



ich glaub ich werd am helligen Sonntag auch mal the dark site of RSV ein besuch abstatten vielleicht ja mit Singelspeed ... 

hier auch mein coming-out: http://www.rennrad-news.de/forum/member.php?u=12326 ;-)


Was macht unser MTB-Singel(speed)-Treff jeden Mittwoch?

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Uli A (6. April 2010)

Hallo Leutla,
die Tour "Rund um Stuttgart" von Stefan 72 heute war super. Schöne flowig fluffige trails, in Kombination mit Waldwegen up and down. Und das direkt vor "unserer Haustür". Wir sollten die Tour (HM und km individuell anpassbar) nochmal offiziell mit den BOAS machen.

Und das Weizenbier hinterher hat man sich verdient.

Bis bald

Uli


----------



## Njoedor (7. April 2010)

Uli A schrieb:


> Hallo Leutla,
> die Tour "Rund um Stuttgart" von Stefan 72 heute war super. Schöne flowig fluffige trails, in Kombination mit Waldwegen up and down. Und das direkt vor "unserer Haustür". Wir sollten die Tour (HM und km individuell anpassbar) nochmal offiziell mit den BOAS machen.
> 
> Und das Weizenbier hinterher hat man sich verdient.
> ...



^^wie wärs mit Sonntag? (mail mir doch mal die gps daten..)


----------



## boernie (7. April 2010)

ja da wäre ich evtl auch mit am start


----------



## Stefan72 (7. April 2010)

Nächsten Sonntag können wir gerne in Stuttgart biken gehen. Die BOA Termine sind ja Freitag und Samstag. 

Treffpunkt:

9:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart


Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne vorbei kommen. Die Tourlänge können wir Sonntag festlegen.


----------



## Njoedor (9. April 2010)

gleich geht's los


----------



## boernie (10. April 2010)

kann man für morgen die abfahrt um ne halbe stunde verschieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (11. April 2010)

Hi,
die Tour gestern war allererste Sahne, dank Guide Steffen  !!  Leider war ich zeitlich doch etwas eingeschränkt so das ich etwas früher abhaun musste  ( Um 18:03 war ich daheim, vom Baiselsberg bis zu mir auch ne zufriedenstellende Zeit mit den "Schlappen"  )

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. April 2010)

*Für alle, die mal so richtig lang fahren wollen, für diese Jahreszeit*

am *Sonntag den 25.April* starten wir zu unserer ersten RTF in 2010.
blühende Obstbaumwiesen 
heimische Wälder 
leckere Verpflegung 
Hügel, Ecken und Kurven
sind nur einige Punkte, die die Tour treffend beschreiben, dieses Jahr wartet die Hügeltour mit einer komplett neuen Streckenführung auf. 
Mehr Info`s erhaltet Ihr unter: http://www.huegeltour.de/
Wir werden in 2-3 Gruppen mit folgendem Schnitt fahren:
*Gruppe 1 >30 km/h* 
*Gruppe 2 25-27 km/h* 
*Gruppe 3 21-23 km/h*
geplant ist die 120 km Strecke (Tour B), mit Anfahrt und Rückfahrt kommen wir auf ca. 160 km
Abfahrt ist um 7:30 am RSV-Radsportheim 
Startgeld beträgt 8 und 1 für Punkt 8


*also Rennrad oder mit Slicks und los, die "dunkle Seite" ruft*


----------



## Njoedor (13. April 2010)

^^Muss man sich dafür auch die Beine rasieren?

*Duck*


----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. April 2010)

> ^^Muss man sich dafür auch die Beine rasieren?


 
kann man mit unrasierten Beinen überhaupt radfahren


----------



## Njoedor (13. April 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> kann man mit unrasierten Beinen überhaupt radfahren



Wax oder Messer?


----------



## rosenland (13. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Wax oder Messer?




Also ich fände kollektives von-Hand-zupfen am schönsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (13. April 2010)

am besten mit Messerspeichen .. 

Falls mein Singelspeeder bis dahin wieder einsatzbereit ist könnt ich mir den Spaß überlegen .. hätte dann noch ein Rennrad über falls jemand mit will...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## cubescott (13. April 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> *Für alle, die mal so richtig lang fahren wollen, für diese Jahreszeit*
> 
> am *Sonntag den 25.April* starten wir zu unserer ersten RTF in 2010.
> blühende Obstbaumwiesen
> ...



Da wir an diesem Tag Kommunion haben, komme ich nicht in Versuchung, auf die dunkle Seite zu wechseln. Leider bin ich deshalb auch nicht auf der Alb dabei.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (15. April 2010)

Freitag 18h hat noch gar keiner den Termin eingetragen? Wir fahrn doch?


----------



## rosenland (15. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Freitag 18h hat noch gar keiner den Termin eingetragen? Wir fahrn doch?



ich wäre auch dabei...


----------



## Njoedor (15. April 2010)

Hab grad 5 (!!) Dornen aus den Reifen gepopelt und beide Schläuche getauscht. Da wo mer letzten Freitag gefahrn sind, dürfen mer nemmer fahren.

Gibts eigentlich nen Tipp zum rauspoplen? Dornen anzünden oder so. Ich hab die kaum rausbekommen..


----------



## Offroadie (15. April 2010)

Tubeless fahren - Dornen drin lassen - fertig


----------



## Uli A (15. April 2010)

Kein Problem
Ich mach die Dornen mit ner "Stopfnadel" (dickere Nadel mit abgerundeter Spitze) raus. Einfach durch den Mantel durchdrücken.

Uli


----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. April 2010)

> Tubeless fahren - Dornen drin lassen - fertig



Genau so ist das!!


----------



## Njoedor (16. April 2010)

Ich fahr net Tubeless.. 

München überrascht:
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/muenchen/604/508746/text/

Das sollte doch Stuttgart auch können (und Ludwigsburg sowieso). Wir haben doch einen Straßenplaner unter uns *g*.


----------



## Battlingzeus (17. April 2010)

Ds Wetter sagt Radfahren. Heute Samstag 14.00 Uhr. Treffpunkt Vereinsheim. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (17. April 2010)

Für 'ne Runde, so um 2 Stunden, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Njoedor (17. April 2010)

^^wär das jetzt nicht früher gegangen. Nu war ich schon radeln..


----------



## ibiza (17. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^wär das jetzt nicht früher gegangen. Nu war ich schon radeln..



Hi Chris,

Felix und ich waren heute - wie ein paar andere auch - auf der Vereinsbaustelle und haben uns im Anschluss kurz dazu entschlossen.

War eine angenehme 2er-Runde, danke Felix. 

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Offroadie (18. April 2010)

Hi zusammen,

kann mir jemand  das Bike-Magazin vom März diesen Jahres ausleihen?

Gruß
Martina


----------



## avant (18. April 2010)

Hi Martina,

meinst Du die 03' oder 04'er Ausgabe - es sollten beide bei mir vorhanden sein.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Offroadie (18. April 2010)

Hi Jo,
ich meine die 3er Ausgabe - da müsste ein Artikel über das Bike Revier "Saarland" drin sein. Den hätte ich gerne gelesen...

Wäre klasse, wenn Du mir das Heft mal leihen könntest.

Merci beaucoup!

Martina


----------



## Njoedor (18. April 2010)

^^ich hätt gerne Seite 72

*duck*


----------



## avant (18. April 2010)

@Martina - erledigt !
@Chris - Du Chelm Du 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (19. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wie am Freitag schon angespreochen, würde ich am kommenden Mittwoch (21.04.) gerne mal wieder *etwas im Dunkeln fahren*. 

- 21.04. Start gegen 20:00
- Strecke mind. 2 Std.
- Treffpunkt (je nach Mitfahrer) Bi. oder Bes. 

Habe mir in Bi. eine kleine Runde ausgedacht, die ersten 10 km wären eher "klein klein hoch runter" 

Danach könnten wir über die Felder oder den Wald wechseln...
Wer Lust hat, bitte hier melden.

Genauer Treffpunkt können wir dann noch definieren.


VG Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (19. April 2010)

Hallo Oli,

Bin leider nicht dabei. 

Am Mittwoch ist Champions League Halbfinale, Bayern München  Lyon.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## rosenland (19. April 2010)

Mmhh, ist ja dann wohl ein blöder Termin.
Aber kenne mich im Eishockey auch nicht so aus... 

Dienstag sind die SSer unterwegs.

Eventuell Donnerstag eine Option?


----------



## cubescott (19. April 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Oli,
> 
> Bin leider nicht dabei.
> 
> ...



Allez Lyonnais, vive la France


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. April 2010)

> Am Mittwoch ist Champions League Halbfinale, Bayern München  Lyon.



Ist München - Lyon so was ähnliches wie Paris - Rubaix?


----------



## avant (19. April 2010)

... sodele - unsere Frühjahrstour kann kommen, das Spicy ist endlich fertiggestellt. Dann hoffe ich mal, daß ich es bergab jetzt auch endlich mal krachen lassen kann 

Eine erste Probefahrt mit dem "Trecker" war ja schon recht vielversprechend.  Das Teilchen geht komplett anders als meine bisherigen Bikes - da muß Jo ordentlich umdenken ...
Final muß jetzt eigentlich nur noch die Federung optimiert werden.

Freue mich auf Sa !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Tuxer (20. April 2010)

Servus,

ich wär am Mittwoch dabei mit Singelspeed und Licht ... und heut nur mit Singelspeed ;-)
Doonnerstag geht bei mir net bin da im Schwarzwald ...

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (20. April 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wär am Mittwoch dabei mit Singelspeed und Licht ... und heut nur mit Singelspeed ;-)
> Doonnerstag geht bei mir net bin da im Schwarzwald ...
> ...



na wenn du meinst...
Aber nicht, dass es am Mittwoch mit Singlespeed zu hart für dich wird.


----------



## rosenland (20. April 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wär am Mittwoch dabei mit Singelspeed und Licht ... und heut nur mit Singelspeed ;-)
> Doonnerstag geht bei mir net bin da im Schwarzwald ...
> ...



Hallo Steffen, 
sollen wir uns dann Mittwoch um *20:30* treffen?
Um 20:00 ist es ja noch hell...
Treffpunkt am Schotterparkplatz Löchgauer Straße. 
Dann können wir die Bergstraße hoch. 

okay?

Gruss Oli


----------



## kreisimeck (20. April 2010)

freitag oder samstag abend wenn da was geht währe ich gerne dabei komm aus freiberg der treffpunkt is mir also bumms beides ca gleich
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Njoedor (20. April 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> na wenn du meinst...
> Aber nicht, dass es am Mittwoch mit Singlespeed zu hart für dich wird.




Steffen, zweig Ihm wo der Punk abgeht 

(das hätt ich jetzt echt nicht zu ihm gesagt )


----------



## rosenland (20. April 2010)

kreisimeck schrieb:


> freitag oder samstag abend wenn da was geht währe ich gerne dabei komm aus freiberg der treffpunkt is mir also bumms beides ca gleich
> Gruß Steffen



Sorry, am WE kann ich nicht, deshalb will ich morgen ne runde drehen.
Aber grundsätzlich fahr ich gerne abends...
Gruss Oli


----------



## rosenland (20. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Steffen, zweig Ihm wo der Punk abgeht
> 
> (das hätt ich jetzt echt nicht zu ihm gesagt )


 wir werden berichten.


----------



## kreisimeck (20. April 2010)

ja unter der woche is doch bei mir sonst schlaf ich morgen anstatt zu arbeiten  ich wäre halt eher für mittags aber da meine freundin in besigheim wohnt is des nich so des problem ich würde hat mal gerne mit so ner gruppe von euch los ziehn


----------



## Tuxer (20. April 2010)

20:30 Uhr passt am Schotterparkplatz, falls noch jemand dazu stoßen will können wir ja spontan morgen umdisponieren und nach Besigheim radeln.... 
@Chris  keine Angst ich lass mir was einfallen, immerhin bewegen wir uns ja auf meinem "heiligen Race-Revier" ... ;-)

gruß
Steffen


----------



## rosenland (20. April 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> 20:30 Uhr passt am Schotterparkplatz, falls noch jemand dazu stoßen will können wir ja spontan morgen umdisponieren und nach Besigheim radeln....
> @Chris  keine Angst ich lass mir was einfallen, immerhin bewegen wir uns ja auf meinem "heiligen Race-Revier" ... ;-)
> 
> gruß
> Steffen



okay 20:30 schotterparkplatz passt

wenn's für dich zu steil wird, kann ich dir ja ein paar Gänge abgeben.
Ich denke meine Gänge 5-14 brauchen wir sowieso nicht


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. April 2010)

> immerhin bewegen wir uns ja auf meinem "heiligen Race-Revier"


 
das hat mir Steffen gestern gezeigt 
was es doch für geile Trails im Forst gibt, mit SSp ganz schön anspruchsvoll, meine Oberschenkel haben danach ganz ordentlich gebrannt, Handgelenke und Pupillen waren auch stark gefordert,
SSp ist halt nur was für ganz Harte (Selbstbeweihräucherung, macht ja sonst keiner!)
obs an der Übersetzung (34:15) lag oder weils noch bald ist im Jahr

ist egal, Spaß hat`s gemacht uns das schreit nach mehr

deshalb haben Steffen und ich ausgemacht, ab sofort ist

*Dienstag 18 Uhr bei Boa Basecamp Singlespeedertreff!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (21. April 2010)

Gibt's evtl. am Samstag noch einen ortskundigen Guide für eine Stromberg-Tour? Oder sind alle auf der Alb?

Sonst muss ich notgedrungen aufs RR umsteigen...

Grüße Sven


----------



## Njoedor (21. April 2010)

IDWORXER schrieb:


> Gibt's evtl. am Samstag noch einen ortskundigen Guide für eine Stromberg-Tour? Oder sind alle auf der Alb?
> 
> Sonst muss ich notgedrungen aufs RR umsteigen...
> 
> Grüße Sven



kommst halt mit..


----------



## Nico M. (22. April 2010)

@IDWORXER: Schön mal wieder etwas von Dir zu hören.
                   Am Samstag wird eher niemand fahren, da alle die Zeit haben und biken wollen, auf der Alb sind.    Am Freitag werden bestimmt ein paar Biker fahren (außer meine Wenigkeit, da ich mich schonen muss und mal wieder meine Wohnung abstaube)


----------



## MTBle (22. April 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Am Freitag werden bestimmt ein paar Biker fahren



Hallo, 

bin in letzter Zeit ein bisschen gefahren und würde mich Morgen mal zu Euch trauen. 
Mal sehen ob ich konditionell mit halten kann. 
Zur Not klinke ich mich einfach aus, der Stromberg ist mir nicht fremd finde also auch allein zurück.

Mein Fully wird wohl nicht fertig, erscheine also mit dem ollen Hardtail.

Treffpunkt ist Enzweg 4 in Besigheim?


----------



## Stefan72 (22. April 2010)

MTBle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> bin in letzter Zeit ein bisschen gefahren und würde mich Morgen mal zu Euch trauen.
> Mal sehen ob ich konditionell mit halten kann.
> ...



Ja genau, um 18:00 Uhr am Radsportheim


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. April 2010)

Ihr armen Mountainbiker mußt euch wieder mit schmalen Wegen, Wurzeln, Schotter und was weiß ich für Unwegsamkeiten rumplagen, während ich ganz realaxed auf breiten, meißt geteerten Radwegen dahingleiten darf 

seufzzzzz

Viel Spaß


----------



## avant (23. April 2010)

@Rolf - jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied 

Have fun !

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. April 2010)

> @Rolf - jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied


Stimmt 

Übrigens: Kind Shock i 950 R (2x  Ø 31,6 100 mm Verstellweg, 2x Ø 31,6 125 mm Verstellweg) ab sofort bei Frank ( alle 4 St. auf Lager)


----------



## avant (25. April 2010)

... dafür hat mich das Glück bei der Tour verlassen und ich wurde durch einen Bruch des Schaltauges nach 15min rausgekegelt - da sag' noch einer En*duro* zu der Bike-Kategorie 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (25. April 2010)

avant schrieb:


> ... dafür hat mich das Glück bei der Tour verlassen und ich wurde durch einen Bruch des Schaltauges nach 15min rausgekegelt - da sag' noch einer En*duro* zu der Bike-Kategorie
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo




Hattest du keinen Ersatz dabei?
Ist doch eigentlich klein, leicht und günstig.
Blöd, wenn wegen so einer Kleinigkeit der Tag futsch ist...

Ich hätte mich tierisch aufgeregt.

VG Oli


----------



## Njoedor (25. April 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hattest du keinen Ersatz dabei?
> Ist doch eigentlich klein, leicht und günstig.
> Blöd, wenn wegen so einer Kleinigkeit der Tag futsch ist...
> 
> ...



Genau DAS wollt er jetzt hören. Bin mir sicher.


----------



## rosenland (25. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Genau DAS wollt er jetzt hören. Bin mir sicher.



solang er was draus lernt, ist das doch okay...


----------



## Njoedor (25. April 2010)

mit ner Rohloff wäre das nicht.. Tjaja.


----------



## rosenland (25. April 2010)

Bei mir geht dafür der Fahrer schneller "kaputt". 
Da kann man dann auch nix tauschen...


----------



## boernie (25. April 2010)

ist heute irgendjemand unterweg auf ne kleine Spritztour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (25. April 2010)

@Chris, Oli - naja, ne Roloff ist bei nem 160mm Fully nicht angebracht

... ansonsten war das mit dem gebrochenen Schaltauge gestern nur der Anfang:

Zuhause angekommen wollte ich mit dem Touren-HT noch eine kleine Tour zum Ausgleich machen - Guess what: gleich 5km nach dem Start hatte ich mir 3(!) Dornen in den Reifen gefahren (am einzigen LRS, der noch mit Schläuchen bestückt ist ...). Das war für mich dann das Zeichen -> laß' das heute besser mit dem Biken 
Nach der Erfahrung wurde der LRS gleich auf tubeless umgestellt. Blöd nur, daß die Milch beim ersten Versuch nicht im Reifen bleiben wollte und beim Aufpumpen an der Tanke daneben rausgesabbert ist 
Zuhause noch den Garmin an den Rechner gesteckt -> jetzt bootet das Teilchen nicht mehr. Nach einigen Fehlversuchen heute Morgen einen harten Reset gemacht -> voilà ! Gottseidank hat das dem Garmin wieder Leben eingehaucht.
Das Ende vom Lied war ein Jo, der gestern dann den Rest des Tages auf dem Liegestuhl im Garten verbracht hat 

Wenigstens lief's heute prima - ordentlich km und hm mit dem HT runtergespult und den tollen Tag genossen.

Grüssle

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (25. April 2010)

@avant: Du bist gestern aber echt ein Unglücksrabe gewesen :-( Echt schade für Dich. 

@boernie: Sag mal, bist Du eigentlich ein Phantom? Niemand von uns kann sich erinnern, dass Du mal dabei warst???


----------



## avant (25. April 2010)

@Nico - danke für den Zuspruch, das tröstet die Bikerseele. Das Spicy wird gerade mit Missachtung gestraft, dafür dürfen die geliebten HTs wieder ausreiten 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. April 2010)

@ Unglücksrsbe Jo

Ein Kommentar muß noch sein 

Bau um auf Singlespeed dann kann wenigstens kein Schaltauge kaputgehn, und warscheinlich bist Du dann der Einzige mit richtig Federweg, hat doch auch was, oder 

So ist`s halt, wer den Schaden hat.....


----------



## boernie (26. April 2010)

QNico   eigentlich bin ich kein Phantom sorry war letztes jahr einmal dabei und seither hat es nie mehr geklappt weeil jedesmal bei mir etwas dazwischen gekommen isch.
Beim erstenmal bin ich mit jo zu euch gefahren, möchte gern öfters mitfahren in nächster Zeit wenn ich nocht darf um mein Phantomstatus zu eleminieren.


----------



## Nico M. (26. April 2010)

Servus Boernie,

freut mich. Ich hoffe Du hast es nicht falsch verstanden 

LG, Nico.


----------



## boernie (26. April 2010)

nicht wirklich du kannst nix dafür du mußt ja auch nach deine Schützlinge schauen.
Und wenn dan nur ein klein wenig


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. April 2010)

Ist gestern abend jemand Single gespeedet?

Ich war bei Frank im Laden am Schrauben, aber nächste Woche


----------



## Tuxer (28. April 2010)

war au net kam erst spät raus und musste dann noch mit zu den Ziegen ... (vierbeinige ...)
Nächsten Dienstag sollt klappen


----------



## cubescott (28. April 2010)

i häd so schee Zeid ghabd, hab mir abber ned traud, euer erlauchde Gsellschaft mid meim normala Rad zu schdöra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (29. April 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> war au net kam erst spät raus und musste dann noch mit zu den Ziegen ... (vierbeinige ...)
> Nächsten Dienstag sollt klappen



Ich war am Sonntag mit den Ziegen  Nico kann's bestätigen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. April 2010)

> häd so schee Zeid ghabd, hab mir abber ned traud, euer erlauchde Gsellschaft mid meim normala Rad zu schdöra


 
derfsch halt net schalda


----------



## Tuxer (29. April 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> derfsch halt net schalda



wenn de von denen Speichenmagneten ein paar mitbringst können wir dir ein Singelspeed auf Zeit im handumdrehen basteln ...  


einfach den Schaltzug damit fixieren.


----------



## Stefan72 (29. April 2010)

Nächsten Samtag können wir gerne in Stuttgart biken gehen. Wer Lust und Zeit hat kann gerne vorbei kommen. 

Treffpunkt:

9:00 Uhr

TV Gaststätte
Solitudeallee 162
70439 Stuttgart


Singeltrailtour: 55km 1100 hm ca. 3,5 Std + Pausen (optionale Zusatzschleife +500hm/25km/1,5Std)


----------



## Nico M. (30. April 2010)

@Rainer: Wie sieht es mit dem Startzeitpunkt zur Hinfahrt zum Leingarten Marathon am 08.05. aus?


----------



## rosenland (30. April 2010)

Leingarten Short Track                                                                                                                              *Short Track*
*Gruppe S-1*

*Startzeit: 10:30 Uhr*


----------



## Njoedor (30. April 2010)

Macher mer eigentlich nix am 1.mai? Camelbaks mit Wodka füllen und dann Technik Training oder so?


----------



## rosenland (30. April 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Macher mer eigentlich nix am 1.mai? Camelbaks mit Wodka füllen und dann Technik Training oder so?



Dann wäre der Camelbak auch gleich mal wieder von innen desinfiziert...


----------



## Njoedor (30. April 2010)

Was ist denn der unterschied zwischen dem crank brothers für 40 euro und dem für 300 euro. Nur das Gewicht oder zahlt man auch für "goldene" Feder?

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a3192/egg-beater-c-pedale-schwarz.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k417/a1290/egg-beater-four-ti-mtb-pedale.html

(ich meine ich hab die pedale bei einigen von euch schon gesehen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (30. April 2010)

... es ist am Ende nur das Gewicht (es wurde Titan verbaut), aber ich würde auf die neuen Eggies warten, die in der nächsten Zeit erscheinen werden.
Das innere Lager wurde geändert (Gleitlager-> geschlossenes Lager) somit werden die Pedale weniger wartungsanfällig.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (30. April 2010)

@Rosenland & Rainer: Ich meinte natürlich den Startzeitpunkt in Walheim?

@all: Die Tour wird vermutlich heut ins Wasser fallen oder mit Regenjacke stattfinden.


----------



## Njoedor (30. April 2010)

Ich glaub man kann den Andi sehn..

http://www.gardaworld.com/Gardasee/DE/Webcam_Riva_del_Garda.aspx


----------



## Kailinger (30. April 2010)

Bin ab morgen für 7 Tage im Korea und somit raus für Fr., So., Di., Fr., Sa. 

Aber dann...

Trainer C ole ole! Wer braucht nen Trainingsplan? Wer kennt Bezugsquellen von "Medikamenten"? 

Kai


----------



## Njoedor (30. April 2010)

baiken oder nicht baiken?


----------



## rosenland (30. April 2010)

Wieviel KM sind es von Walheim noch mal extra bis nach Leingarten?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich das dann so alles in Summe schaffe, oder doch besser mit dem Auto nach Leingarten fahre. Ich meine zurück müssen wir ja auch noch... Das sind ja dann locker um die 100km oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (30. April 2010)

ich bin raus aus dem Leingartener Marathon muß DRK-Dienst *******ndreck <reitturnier und viel zuwenig Mannpower


----------



## MTBFan82 (30. April 2010)

Moin,
Abfahrt würd ich sagen 8:00 Kirchheim BHF nach Leingarten. Jo dürften wohl so knapp 110 Km sein, aber das geht schon kannst als GA verbuchen  
Letztes Jahr wars jetzt auch nicht soo derbe von der Strecke her, ist ja fast flachland... 
Und ausserdem wer sich mit dem Steffen messen will sollte jetzt ned son Theater machen 
Gruß


----------



## rosenland (30. April 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> ...
> Und ausserdem wer sich mit dem Steffen messen will sollte jetzt ned son Theater machen
> Gruß


 mir hat's trotzdem Spass gemacht.


----------



## cubescott (30. April 2010)

Hi all LG-Short Tracker,

hab dacht die Abfahrtzeit besprechen wir bei/nach unserer Freitagstour.
Armin, Chris und ich waren da.
Ursprünglich hab ich auch geplant Kircheim 8.00 h, d. h. aber Walheim 7.45h und jetzt hab ich gesehen dass unser Start dort e r s t um 10.30 h ist.
Vorschlag deshalb ne 1/2 Stunde später:

8.15 h Abfahrt Bahnhof Walheim
8.30 h Abfahrt Bahnhof Kirchheim

Jeder der nicht ganz mit dem Auto nach Leingarten fährt, sollte hier Bescheid geben, wo er "zusteigt". Ich nehm den Umweg in Kauf und komm nach Walheim

@Rosenland: Wenn de platt bist kann man supergünstig mit dem Zug bis Kirchheim zurück (HNV). Vielleicht muss ich das auch machen.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (2. Mai 2010)

Schreib mal noch rein, wie die Route ungefähr geht. Ich würde dann in Lauffen oder Norhdeim zusteigen, falls Ihr da durchkommt. (Tamm - Leingarten sind 30 km, das wären dann zusammen 60 + 30 + 30 = bischen zuviel für Chris)

(das wir einheitlich ankommen, nicht das die Leingartener denken, da wären faule dabei die mit dem Auto kommen  )


----------



## ARB (2. Mai 2010)

hey boernie,
schade schade aber die pflicht ruft! haste deinen startplatz schon verscherbelt? wenn net meld dich einfach. 
@ alle, wohl zuviel gesoffen oder wo wart Ihr heute? selber schuld war schick heut!
ciao dani


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Mai 2010)

Die Tour heute war vom Feinsten, sehr geniale Trails und Abfahrten. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## rosenland (2. Mai 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ...
> 
> (das wir einheitlich ankommen, nicht das die Leingartener denken, da wären faule dabei die mit dem Auto kommen  )




Also ich habe heute nach 45km und über 800HM entschieden.
Fahre mit dem Auto direkt bis Leingarten 

Wird mir sonst zu heftig.


----------



## cubescott (2. Mai 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Schreib mal noch rein, wie die Route ungefähr geht. Ich würde dann in Lauffen oder Norhdeim zusteigen, falls Ihr da durchkommt. (Tamm - Leingarten sind 30 km, das wären dann zusammen 60 + 30 + 30 = bischen zuviel für Chris)
> 
> (das wir einheitlich ankommen, nicht das die Leingartener denken, da wären faule dabei die mit dem Auto kommen  )



Lauffen macht wenig Sinn da die Strecke Kircheim - Lauffen nur 5 km ( - 10 hm) ist.
Aber wir könnten uns bei der Fußgängerbrücke zwischen Horkheim und Klingenberg (über den Neckarnebenarm) treffen.


----------



## Njoedor (2. Mai 2010)

Hmm, das ist ja schon fast da. Wenn der Oliver auch mit dem Auto fährt, fahr ich glaub auch ganz hin.

Wo müssen wir eigentlich hin? An dern Sportplatz da:

http://maps.google.de/maps?t=h&hl=de&ie=UTF8&ll=49.134301,9.117215&spn=0.010263,0.027874&z=16

?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (2. Mai 2010)

@ARB der Startplatz wäre noch zu haben


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Mai 2010)

Moinsen,
@ Chris, Start ist beim Heuchelbergstadion.
@ Oli und Chris warum lasst ihr euer Auto nicht in Kirchheim stehen und fahrt wie der Rainer und Ich mitm Bike hin, ihr wollt doch nicht etwa mitm Auto hin... Oder habt ihr jetzt schon die Hosen gestrichen voll  ?
Und wenn dann sind wir schon alle fertig und zwar richtig 
PS: Zurück könnt mer dann ja im allerschlimmsten Fall mit der Bahn

Gruß Don nix mit viel Training Kaputo


----------



## rosenland (3. Mai 2010)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> @ Chris, Start ist beim Heuchelbergstadion.
> @ Oli und Chris warum lasst ihr euer Auto nicht in Kirchheim stehen und fahrt wie der Rainer und Ich mitm Bike hin, ihr wollt doch nicht etwa mitm Auto hin... Oder habt ihr jetzt schon die Hosen gestrichen voll  ?
> Und wenn dann sind wir schon alle fertig und zwar richtig
> ...



Ja ja Don *nix mit viel Training *Kaputo   

Nach Google maps sind Kirchheim - Leingarten wohl auch so um die 14km, vermutlich ohne viel Höhenmeter, oder?

Ich will letztlich bei den 65km nicht unnötig vorzeitig einbrechen und insgesamt zur "Gruppen-Bremse" werden.
Bin in den letzten 2-3 Wochen auch nicht mehr so viel gefahren und hab's am Sonntag entsprechend gemerkt. Da hatten wir zwar knapp die Höhenmeter von Leingarten, aber ca. 20km weniger.

Und ins Auto muss ich sowieso erst... Ich muss mir das noch überlegen. 
Tendenziell aber eher nicht.


----------



## Njoedor (3. Mai 2010)

^^Achwas, Du bist nicht das Schlusslicht - das übernehme ich. Kirchheim überleg ich mir noch 

Wo ist da der Treffpunkt, wo Parkplatz (bitte genaue gps Koordinaten  )?

(und wie kommt man auf 950hm bei diesem bergle)


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Mai 2010)

also sind glaub so 18 KM, und glaub so knapp 220 HM einfach. Chris gugg mal bei Googlemaps Straße entlang von Nordheim nach Leingarten. Auf der " linken " Seite der Straße, unterhalb des Heuchelbergs ist das " Stadion " und der Parkplatz ist davor. 
Also kneifen werd ich wohl nur wenns durchgängig pisst, soll heissen dann komm ich mitm Auto. Letztes Jahr war ich erst so nach Km 90 platt, das meiste war ja letztes Jahr Asphalt und Schotterpiste. Da wird eher das relativ hohe Tempo der Guides anstrengen 

Das " Bergle " liegt auf der andren Seite östlich von HN jedenfalls gings da letztes Jahr hin und das nennt sich auch Schweins"berg"


----------



## Njoedor (3. Mai 2010)

wie? hohes tempo?








http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweinsberg_%28Berg%29

oje, ich hab nur links von leingarten geschaut.


----------



## rosenland (3. Mai 2010)

Wie relativ hohes Tempo der Guides? Ich denke dass ist kein Rennen?

Ist das Tempo schneller als bei den BOA Runden der letzten Wochen, also wenn's nur eine Gruppe gab?


----------



## cubescott (3. Mai 2010)

Rockin Walheim

Warum bis zum Vatertag warten, und nicht schon am Mittwoch starten?

Näheres unter svwalheim.de

See you

Rainer


----------



## Laggiman (3. Mai 2010)

Hi 

Also ich werd am Samstag um 8.30 in Kirchheim am Bahnhof sein .

Hat doch schon letztes Jahr gut geklappt,ist echt locker bis Leingarten.
Wenn ich das schaff dan schafft ihr das auch.Also keine ausrede 

Dann bis Samstag (Hoffentlich ohne Regen)

CU Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (4. Mai 2010)

@cubescott: Ich bin am Samstag um 08:15 Uhr in Walheim an Bahnhof! (welche Seite - am Getränkemarkt)


----------



## rosenland (4. Mai 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @cubescott: Ich bin am Samstag um 08:15 Uhr in Walheim an Bahnhof! (welche Seite - am Getränkemarkt)




@nico, seid ihr dann um 08:30 am Bahnhof in Kirchheim und nehmt dort den laggiman auf?

Findet man sich da ohne Probleme? Überlege, ob ich dann doch auch in Kirchheim einsteige. 
War aber eben noch nie dort, keine Anhung wie es da so aussieht 

Kann man da mit dem Auto parken ohne was zu zahlen?


----------



## Nico M. (4. Mai 2010)

@Rosenland: Besser wäre, wenn Du in Walheim parkst und zusteigst oder bei mir in Besigheim?!


----------



## Njoedor (6. Mai 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460417

Das war es dann mit Schwalbe Produkten.. Wird bereits auf allen möglichen Kanälen gepostet - so in 2-3 Tagen dürften die es dann auch in die Nachrichten geschafft haben.


----------



## Njoedor (6. Mai 2010)

Für alle Stuntzi Fans:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366


----------



## MTBFan82 (6. Mai 2010)

Hi, 
was denkt ihr wies im Wald aussieht, zwecks Reifenwahl ? Hab mir heut nen neuen SCHWALBE  Albert draufgemacht, ich denk mal das ganze wird sehr schlammig. 
Dagegen spricht ja eigentlich nur die letztjährige Streckenführung, bei der man grösstenteils auch mit Racing Ralphs fahren hätte können. Diesmal sinds aber satte 300 HM mehr als letztes Jahr und das dürfte darauf hindeuten das sich die Strecke geändert hat, was man ja auch hofft 

@ Chris gut OK is nicht so toll fürs Image was Schwalbe da abzieht aber die haben ja a) erstens nicht nur MTB Kunden b) sinds ja wirklich nur paar Verkäufer die sich offensichtlich nicht mit den " Gesetzen" auskennen...  c) Wer als Biker auf Schwalbe schwört wird sich weiterhin Schwalbereifen kaufen von daher...

Gruß Don "sich durch den Schlamm quälen will Kaputo" 

Bis Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo an alle "Leingartener"

viel Spaß und bestes Wetter wünsche ich euch

mir ist das Wetter wurscht, ich bin ja unter Dach
siehe: http://www.team-rider.com/events/e_programm_evolution_ride.asp


----------



## cubescott (7. Mai 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @cubescott: Ich bin am Samstag um 08:15 Uhr in Walheim an Bahnhof! (welche Seite - am Getränkemarkt)



Treffpunkt Getränkemarkt ist perfekt.
Unser PC verweigert sämtliche Funktion, falls was wäre heute abend oder morgen früh einfach kurz anrufen.

Bis morgen
Rainer


----------



## rosenland (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
also das Wetter für Leingarten sieht ja sensationell aus
Staubig wird es schon mal nicht! Na ja, ich mags sowieso am liebsten dreckig..  

Ich fahre übrigens morgen mit dem Auto nach Leingarten.
Alles andere ist mit zu zeit-, konditions- und organisationsintensiv.

Ich denke wir finden uns auch so vor Ort...

Bis dann
VG O.


----------



## Njoedor (7. Mai 2010)

/me too...

(Egarten 2 / 74211 Leingarten müsste stimmen, fürs Navi?)

so 10h ?

(Schwalbe ist für mich final gestorben. Wer so ein Schei** mit Abmahnungen veranstaltet und sich 0,- nix mit Marketing und social communities auskennt, den soll Darwin holen)

cu,
chris


----------



## rosenland (7. Mai 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> /me too...
> 
> (Egarten 2 / 74211 Leingarten müsste stimmen, fürs Navi?)
> 
> ...




jepp... egarten 1 oder 2 müsste man finden. 
werde so gegen 0945 in der dortigen gegend auftauchen.
bis morgen...


----------



## ARB (7. Mai 2010)

hey ho, 

viel spaß morgen! muß leider family mäßig schaffe! bin mal gespannt ob das jemals ein ende nimmt?

@boernie; kann somit deinen startplatz net nehmen sorry hab da wohl zu früh rumgetönt.

ciao dani


----------



## Uli A (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leingartener,

bin um 8:15 Uhr in Walheim.

Grüße

Uli


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Mai 2010)

Boah,
was ne geile Tour. War echt MEGA GEIL !  Dickes Lob an die Leingartener, ein ganz tiefer Griff in die Trailschatzkiste  
Tolle Stimmung, super Wetter und fette Trails, kaum zu toppen 

Gruß Don diesmal nicht Defekto


----------



## Offroadie (8. Mai 2010)

Hoi alle,

das war wirklich klasse heute!!! Soooo tolle Trails! und endlich mal wieder den ganzen Tag biken - echt super! Auch wenn das Tempo für meinen Geschmack ziemlich kernig war, es hat sich voll gelohnt!  

Schönes Restwochenende noch!
Martina


----------



## Nico M. (9. Mai 2010)

Dem stimme ich zu - war necht echt geile Tour!
Bin gestern Abend ziemlich platt (129km) heimgekommen.

Bin nächstes Jahr wieder mit am Start 

LG, Nico.

PS: War ne nette Hin- und Rückfahrt (mit guten Witzen)!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (12. Mai 2010)

Erinnerung: Morgen findet der "NEB-Familien-Radwandertag 2010" mit Hocketese statt. Wer mitbiken möchte, sollte halt auf die Regenkleidung nicht verzichten. Die Hocketse ist im trockenen


----------



## cubescott (12. Mai 2010)

Jau, platt war I au, aber mein Reifen war noch platter
Besonderen Dank, dass er erst in Sichtweite vom Paradies die Luft abgelassen hat.

Vielen Dank auch an Rolf, dessen Kulturbeitrag "Vatertag" mir die Augen geöffnet hat. Jetzt gibts halt nen straffen Zeitplan:

heute 20.15 - 1.00 h mit Claudi Rockin' Walheim

morgen ab 10.00 h mit Family NEB-Radwantertag 
gegen 13.30 h RSV-Hocketse

See you
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (14. Mai 2010)

Das war ja gestern mal ein neuer Rekord: 7 BOAs bei der NEB-Radtour! (Lag bestimmt an den extremen 50hm).

LG, Nico.


----------



## Offroadie (14. Mai 2010)

Hi,

so ist's recht  Ich hoffe die fleißigen NEB BOAs hatten genauso viel Spaß wie Jo und ich auf unser gestrigen fast 3-stündigen Stromberg-Rain-Trail Tour.  Einfach genial!   
(Es waren halt so etwa 650 hm mehr... )

CUsoon
Martina


----------



## avant (16. Mai 2010)

Sodele - nach so einem tollen Tag muß ich mich für das erstklassige Fahrtechnik Training bei den Guides bedanken ! Top Job 

Ich hätte kaum gedacht, was man aus einem steifen Bock wie mir und meinem HT so alles herausholen kann. Das war eine tolle Erfahrung (selbst wenn nicht alles so ganz geklappt hat ... )

Merci vielmals !!

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich auf die nächsten "Unwegbarkeiten" auf den Trails freut


----------



## rosenland (17. Mai 2010)

Fands auch klasse und habe heute zur Abwechslung mal Muskelkater in den Oberarmen und Rücken...


----------



## ibiza (17. Mai 2010)

Muskelkater - ach ja, den hab ich auch. Das so eine Rumhüpferei so anstrengen kann. 

Aber echt Respekt an die "Vorturner", meine Hemmungen - in bestimmten Dingen - haben nachgelassen.  Vielen Dank!!!


----------



## berglady81 (17. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank fürs Techniktrainig, habe viel dazu gelernt.
Naja meine Knie sind geschwollen und der Rücken schmerzt a bissel.

Grüße
Leonie


----------



## Njoedor (18. Mai 2010)

Leingarten Bilder..

http://www.ipernity.com/doc/radsport-leingarten/8018598/in/album/188023?from=8018593&at=1273522692

wo bleiben unsere? Alp? Techniktraining? Hopphopp!

lg,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (18. Mai 2010)

@Njoedor: Alb-Bilder sind schon längst im Netz und die vom Techniktraining kommen noch. (werden mir noch zugetragen und hat auch keine Prio 1)


----------



## Laggiman (23. Mai 2010)

Hi

Würde morgen (Pfingstmontag) gerne ne Runde drehen,aber alleine ist es so langweilig. 
Hat vieleicht jemand lust mit zufahren? Bin um 9.00 Uhr am Radsportheim,hab vor so 3-4Std zu fahren.Wer also lust hat, soll ja Super Wetter werden. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## rosenland (23. Mai 2010)

Ich habe für Montag was mit *Stefan72* ausgemacht. 

W. macht eine Stuttgarter Runde, ca. 50km, ca. 3-4 Std.
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr,  TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162 in 70439 Stuttgart

Das müsste Stammheim sein. 
Er verspricht eine "Hammer Trailtour!"

VG oli


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. Mai 2010)

Hi,
ich muss passen. Sind  immernoch fix und fertig von gestern, damit mein ich mein Drahtesel und mich .
@ Jo sehr sehr geile Tour  aber die 83 KM und wenns stimmt 1050 HM haben mich echt gefordert 

PS: Wer noch echten Badenzerischen " Humus " will kann sich bei mir melden 

Gruß Don...


----------



## Njoedor (23. Mai 2010)

Also ich hätt morgen auch Bock - aber nich so ne Hammertour - 50km hört sich gut an. 

Bin grad eben den Wunnenstein Trail hochgefahrn - die Platten vom Freitag wundern mich nett; lauter Dornen liegen da rum.


----------



## avant (23. Mai 2010)

HiHo,


MTBFan82 schrieb:


> ich muss passen. Sind  immernoch fix und fertig von gestern, damit mein ich mein Drahtesel und mich .
> @ Jo sehr sehr geile Tour  aber die 83 KM und wenns stimmt 1050 HM haben mich echt gefordert


Hehe - schön wenn's gefallen hat. Ich fand's auch klasse, wenn auch nur mit der VR Bremse 

Heute war ich wieder mit dem Spicy unterwegs. Kaum zu glauben, aber es hat 50km ohne Probleme durchgehalten 



Njoedor schrieb:


> Also ich hätt morgen auch Bock - aber nich so ne Hammertour - 50km hört sich gut an.
> 
> Bin grad eben den Wunnenstein Trail hochgefahrn - die Platten vom Freitag wundern mich nett; lauter Dornen liegen da rum.


Tubeless ?

Wer morgen Lust auf eine Tour hat - bin wieder auf dem Bike (Enduro). Es wird also definitiv keine Hammertour 

Ich würde morgen Vormittag ab 10:30 vom Basecamp aus starten. Wer kommen möchte bitte hier in den Thread posten, sonst spare ich mir den Weg nach Besigheim.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jo,

die Tour am Samstag war echt super bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen
und nach einer Dusche war ich wieder sauber.
Gestern hab ich mir keinen Ruhetag gegönnt war nochmal biken wenig Höhenmeter
dafür 70 Kilometer.

Grüße
Berglady


----------



## avant (24. Mai 2010)

berglady81 schrieb:


> die Tour am Samstag war echt super


Prima - freut mich. Aber es gibt noch eine Steigerung: wenn es ganz trocken ist haben wir auch einen besseren Flow und die Strecke bekommt einen noch feineren Charakter.


> bin noch gut nach Hause gekommen
> und nach einer Dusche war ich wieder sauber.


Hihi - immerhin *haben* wir uns wieder sauber bekommen 



> Gestern hab ich mir keinen Ruhetag gegönnt war nochmal biken wenig Höhenmeter
> dafür 70 Kilometer.


Holla die Waldfee - da warste ja wirklich superfleißig. Du denkst noch an die wichtige Regeneration ? 

So wie's aussieht kommt heute wohl keiner zum Basecamp ? Dann werde ich meine Tour wieder von Horrheim aus starten.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jo,

komm doch mit uns mit, die Tour wird genau das Richtige für Dein Spicy.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## avant (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Stefan - das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, nur werde ich heute die Verwandschaft im Hause haben und bin daher zeitmäßig nicht ganz so flexibel. Deine Tour interessiert mich sehr, um das Spicy mal artgerecht auszuführen, nur muß ich das leider nochmals verschieben 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Laggiman (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Jo

Ich werde am Basecamp sein, allerdings schon um 9.00Uhr da ich zeitmäßig heut auch eingeschränkt bin.

Cu Toni


----------



## Offroadie (24. Mai 2010)

Hi Jo,
würde ja eigentlich schon gerne mitfahren, aber - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder - mein Sohnemann hat gestern überraschenderweise angekündigt, dass er heute mit mir
Biken will!!!  
 Tja, das muss ich natürlich unterstützen.... und so werde ich später eine ganz lockere Runde fahren...   (schadet mir auch nix, bei mir waren es gestern auch 60 km und 920 hm) 
Aber glaub' er braucht doch bald mal ein besseres Bike - dann wird das vielleicht noch was... 

Also, ich wünsch Euch heute allen frohes Radeln 

Gruß
Martina


----------



## avant (24. Mai 2010)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Ich werde am Basecamp sein, allerdings schon um 9.00Uhr da ich zeitmäßig heut auch eingeschränkt bin.


Hi Toni - melde mich gleich telefonisch, da geht etwas !



Offroadie schrieb:


> würde ja eigentlich schon gerne mitfahren, aber - es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder - mein Sohnemann hat gestern überraschenderweise angekündigt, dass er heute mit mir
> Biken will!!!
> 
> Tja, das muss ich natürlich unterstützen.... und so werde ich später eine ganz lockere Runde fahren...   (schadet mir auch nix, bei mir waren es gestern auch 60 km und 920 hm)
> Aber glaub' er braucht doch bald mal ein besseres Bike - dann wird das vielleicht noch was...



... das hört sich doch super an - hat natürlich Prio 1 !



> Also, ich wünsch Euch heute allen frohes Radeln



Merci - dito !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## avant (25. Mai 2010)

Sodele - bei so einem tollen Bike-Wetterle mal ein kurzes Fazit des gestrigen Ausritts von Toni und mir:

Wir sind über die klassische Stromberg Trailtour nach Sternenfels und zurück über den Rennweg vorbei am Baiselsberg. 55km und 950hm standen bei mir auf dem Tacho. Mittlerweile einigermaßen abgetrocknet waren die Trails auch wieder gut befahrbar, ohne daß man sich die Karre mit dem guten schwäbischen Lehmboden vollschaufelt. Wir hatten nach den Trails wieder breitestes Grinsen im Gesicht - schee war's 
Toni hat konditionsmäßig sehr gut zugelegt und ich hatte mit meinem Trecker Spicy gut zu tun, um Schritt zu halten. Die Enduros sind halt doch eine andere Welt 
Glücklicherweise hab' ich kurz vor der Tour von dem 2,4'er Ardent auf den 2,35'er Highroller am HR umgerüstet. Der 2,4'er Ardent ist zwar bergab eine Wucht, auf Touren hab' ich mich jedoch wie mit angezogener Handbremse gefühlt. Das zweite Mal mit dem Spicy auf Touren unterwegs und ich muß sagen, daß sich mir der Charme der Enduros so langsam erschließt, selbst wenn ich mir von den Gummigriffen erstmals seit Jahren wieder Blasen an den Händen geholt habe 
Jedenfalls hat das Spicy trotz seines Ausfalls bei der Alb-Tour die Verlängerung der Probezeit bekommen ... 

Grüssle,

Jo

EDIT: @Toni - hier ist der Link zu der Reifenbreitendatenbank


----------



## Laggiman (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jo

Danke für die Blumen(zwecks Kondition) 
War wieder mal ne echt saugeile Tour gestern bei allerbestem Bikewetter.
Ich glaub ich hab das grinsen immernoch im Gesicht. 

Gruß Toni

P.S. Danke für den Link,werd mich da mal durcharbeiten


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

Mal ne kurze Frage an die Biker/innen die nicht am 12.06. beim Stromberg mitfahren:Seit Ihr dann beim Gonso Albstadt Klassik dabei?
Würde mich da mal versuchen wollen...quasi als Erstversuch.
Hoffe es klappt auch wieder mit Euch zu fahren....
Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (27. Mai 2010)

Tom - die meisten fahren bei dem Strombike Marathon mit, ich selbst bevorzuge an dem WE AC/DC ....

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB_Tom (27. Mai 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Tom - die meisten fahren bei dem Strombike Marathon mit, ich selbst bevorzuge an dem WE AC/DC ....
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo


 
hi jo,
das dachte ich mir schon...
aber ac/dc ist auch as feines
möchte mit dem bridgestone mitfahren...fun klasse,aber wird wohl mangels beteiligung ausfallen.dann eben normal fahren,bzw. die 46km/1100HM>sollte ich packen,oder?

grüße
tom


----------



## avant (30. Mai 2010)

MTB_Tom schrieb:


> aber ac/dc ist auch as feines


... das Schlimmste ist ja, daß der Veranstalter das 2-Tages Konzert zu einem  1-Tages Konzert zusammengestrichen hat und AC/DC jetzt *nur* am So auftreten wird - somit wäre eine Teilnahme an der Strombike möglich gewesen 


> möchte mit dem bridgestone mitfahren...fun klasse,aber wird wohl mangels beteiligung ausfallen.dann eben normal fahren,bzw. die 46km/1100HM>sollte ich packen,oder?


Ganz ehrlich: die Marathons sind gar nicht so wild. Man darf sich zu Beginn halt nicht kaputtfahren und muß sich an *seinem persönlichen* Puls orientieren. Dann leicht über die Distanz steigern, dann passt das auch. Vorher noch das Höhenprofil studieren und die Krafteinteilung planen. Beim Marathon sich regelmäßig an dieser Einteilung orientieren und Du kommst auch als Finisher ins Ziel. Wichtig wenn Du mit einem Oldie fährst - keine Bastelsetups: nur bewährtes Material verwenden und mit einem gut gewarteten Bike an den Start gehen.

Zu unserer heutigen Tour: hat wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht ! Irgendwie hätte ich noch ein wenig länger fahren können 

Mein Spicy musste ich dreimal putzen, bis es wirklich sauber war.

@Felix - hier noch der Link zu der vereinfachten Tubeless-Montage ohne Kompressor/CO2-Patrone. Tubeless ist ja mittlerweile sooo easy ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WyF29qi82Ws"]YouTube- How to install a tube tire on a tubeless wheel with sealant and a floor pump[/nomedia]


Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Tuxer (30. Mai 2010)

avant schrieb:


> ... das Schlimmste ist ja, daß der Veranstalter das 2-Tages Konzert zu einem  1-Tages Konzert zusammengestrichen hat und AC/DC jetzt *nur* am So auftreten wird - somit wäre eine Teilnahme an der Strombike möglich gewesen



Hät dir da evtl. noch ein Startplatz für die 100er Runde wenn de magst ... meld dich einfach per Mail.



avant schrieb:


> ...Zu unserer heutigen Tour: hat wieder mächtig Spaß gemacht ! Irgendwie hätte ich noch ein wenig länger fahren können



Hät's dich halt uns angeschlossen, hab die 100er noch vollgemacht  



avant schrieb:


> ...Mein Spicy musste ich dreimal putzen, bis es wirklich sauber war.



Wir haben unterwegs den Clean-Park der Weinbauern benutzt ... 


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB_Tom (31. Mai 2010)

avant schrieb:


> schwanke noch..23km/550HM sind etwas wenig>besser wohl die 46km/1100HM.muss ich eben wirklich langsam angehen,sonst bin ich platt.aber mit dem oldi gehts eh nicht so schnell über die wurzeln
> allerdings möchte ich die smart-sam nicht wechseln,sollte aber auch damit zu schaffen sein,oder?
> hätte da noch 1.9er ritchey speedmax od. so ähnlich.sind billig pellen mit draht.meinst die sind besser für sowas?
> bike ist ja sonst bewärt u. hab seit 20 jahren nix gewechselt...neue bremsklötze sollten drauf,hab aber keine zur hand.
> ...


----------



## Njoedor (4. Juni 2010)

wie bekommt man blaue flecken (von der jeans) wieder von nem weissen sattel runter.. tips are welcome


----------



## Offroadie (4. Juni 2010)

Hi Chris,

oh je, wie ärgerlich - das schöne neue Rädle... 

Das einzige was mir spontan dazu einfällt  wäre Sattelseife - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Ledersattel ist - gibt's im Reitsportbedarf. Aber weiß ist halt schon kritisch....

Evtl. kann Dir der Sattlermeister Eisele in Hessigheim  (0 71 43) 5 00 06 auch einen guten Tipp geben... Der kennt sich jedenfalls mit Leder bestens aus!

Viel Glück!
Martina


----------



## Njoedor (4. Juni 2010)

^^die Nachricht hab ich just gelesen, als ich im Lösdau war. Ich hab jetzt farblose Sattelseife en masse. Falls noch jemand braucht - melden.

Ich hab die dann allerdings gar nicht gebraucht - hab mit dem Microfasertuch vom Aldi die Vorreinigung angefangen und schwupps war das blaue weg.


----------



## Stango (4. Juni 2010)

Brauch ich für heute Abend eine Lampe oder geht die Tour eh nicht so lang ?
Gruß Lukas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (4. Juni 2010)

Ohne geht heute auch. Nehme auch keine mit.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## rosenland (4. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^die Nachricht hab ich just gelesen, als ich im Lösdau war. Ich hab jetzt farblose Sattelseife en masse. Falls noch jemand braucht - melden.
> 
> Ich hab die dann allerdings gar nicht gebraucht - hab mit dem Microfasertuch vom Aldi die Vorreinigung angefangen und schwupps war das blaue weg.



ja wie... neues Rad?

bin im Urlaub und schon kauft der sich was neues.
TzzTzzTzz


----------



## Njoedor (5. Juni 2010)

^^Du tust mir richtig leid, dass Du im Urlaub bist 

Musst mal in der ig schauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=262


----------



## rosenland (5. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^Du tust mir richtig leid, dass Du im Urlaub bist
> 
> Musst mal in der ig schauen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=262



JA Danke!
Urlaub ist voll übel...
Immer dieser Strand, die Sonne, das Meer. 
Na ja, was willste machen, Hauptsache den Kindern gefällts.



Lapierre ist schick. Erkenne nur nicht welches es ist.


----------



## Njoedor (5. Juni 2010)

Spicy 316


----------



## boernie (6. Juni 2010)

so werde jetzt aufbrachen nach wildbad wird bestimmt lustitsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (6. Juni 2010)

Die Tour gestern war ganz nach meinem Geschmack (Anzahl Trails und super Streckenführung). Vielen Dank Kai, well done


----------



## Tuxer (6. Juni 2010)

Boerni,

wie war Bad Wildbad? 
Hatte selber gleich zwei Platten auf der Einführungsrunde .. ;-( hab mich dann zwangsweise auf die Kurzdistanz umgemeldet ... nur eine Runde dafür ständig an der K...grenze und im Downhill schön Airtime gehabt .. ;-) (nur Platz vier ... so ein shit ...)


----------



## bikeritzel (6. Juni 2010)

Hey Tuxer,
aber hallo, sehr gutes Ergebniss!!!

Hab noch etwas entdeckt, falls Ssp fahren langweilig wird.
http://www.doppelkrapf.de/Homepage.htm
...und das ganze noch in Komi mit Ssp.


----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

@Tuxer: ich habe nach der ersten runde aufgeben müssen weil ich durch Krämpfe in beiden Unterärmen nicht mehr bremsen konnte.
Aber geile strecke war´s trotzdem


----------



## Tuxer (7. Juni 2010)

die Strecke war schon cool aber erst als das Schild kamm "Achtung gefährliche Abfahrt" ... aber der kleine Teilabschnitt hat schon ausgereicht um genügend Zeit gutzumachen ...  ;-)

Wieso Bremsen ... machte ohne viel mehr spass ..., aber spür meine Ärm heut auch noch ..


----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

vieleicht hast du durch die BOA`s mehr technikkurse gehabt und fährst auch nicht mit so einem ollen Bike wie ich


----------



## Njoedor (7. Juni 2010)

Technikkurs.. Da haben wir drops geübt:

http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/3a5444d0ee/bike-landing-fail?rel=player


----------



## boernie (7. Juni 2010)

#


----------



## MTBFan82 (7. Juni 2010)

Mahlzeit,

@ Kai und für die, die es interessiert ich hab 750 Hm bei der Samstagstour gehabt

Gruß Don ihr wisst schon


----------



## Robert.Fetzer (7. Juni 2010)

Hallo BOA's!

Endlich hab' ich Zeit gehabt, und konnte ich meine Fotos von unser Ausfahrt am 30.05.2010 aufladen:
http://kep.tar.hu/fetzer-robert/50674794#2

Gruß,

Róbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (7. Juni 2010)

Hi Robert,

coole Bilder, irgendwie sehen wir da alle etwas zerstört aus .. ;-)

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Juni 2010)

> Wieso Bremsen ... machte ohne viel mehr spass ..., aber spür meine Ärm heut auch noch


 
so sind sie, die Singlespeeder, keine Schaltung, wozu Bremsen


----------



## rosenland (8. Juni 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Hi Robert,
> 
> coole Bilder, irgendwie sehen wir da alle etwas zerstört aus .. ;-)
> 
> ...




Also ich finde auf Bild 13 siehst du irgendwie glücklich aus.
Wusste gar nicht das du einen Rucksack hast 

Was war das für eine Tour?

Am kommenden WE bin ich auch wieder dabei. 
Urlaub ist zu ende


----------



## Tuxer (8. Juni 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht das du einen Rucksack hast



im Rucksack ist mein Zusatzgewicht ...


----------



## rosenland (8. Juni 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> im Rucksack ist mein Zusatzgewicht ...




Ist das nicht unpraktisch?
Kann man ja mal vergessen oder verlieren.

Ich trage meins immer direkt im Körper...


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. Juni 2010)

Hi,
ich hab wiedermal n "kleines" Problem mit meinem Bike. Mein Steuersatz ist im Eimer.. oder vielleicht besser gesagt ich hab sehr grosses Spiel am "Steuerrohr?" kennt einer jemand oder kann, bzw. hat jemand kurzfristig Zeit das noch zu beheben ? Weiß jemand ob der Frank das noch kurzfristig beheben kann  ? ( Samstag ist ja Strombike ) 
Habe schon versucht mit anziehen der Schrauben das Lagerspiel zu verringern, was allerdings nicht wirklich was gebracht hat sondern es scheinbar eher verschlimmert hat.

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Juni 2010)

Geh doch gleich morgen vorbei, bei Frank, und schildere deine Situation,
wenn der Steuersatz nicht ein super Exot ist, hat Frank einen da,
Und lass dir gleich Zeigen wie man das Spiel einstellt, zu fest ist nix und Locker auch nicht


----------



## MTBFan82 (9. Juni 2010)

Hi Rolf,
jo war beim Frank der hat mirs dann heut glücklicherweise noch repariern können. Lag nicht am Steuersatz sondern an dem Pressring bzw. am Lager.
(War ein " kleiner " Exot )
Dank Frank ist jetzt der Marathon gesichert

Hey Rolf nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Gruß Simon


----------



## Njoedor (9. Juni 2010)

^^"Muss für Don Caputo was machen" als ich mein würfel grad abgeholt hab 

Das Ding geht wieder ab wie ne Rennmaschine      Irgenwas mit der Achse war hinüber(und Speiche und Bremse und Kassette und und ..) . Da hat der Frank bzw. wohl vor allem der 
 Rolf  
super Arbeit geleistet   

Jetzt weis ich warum ich in letzter Zeit so langsam war und mich schon gewundert hab, dass ein 15 kilo enduro genauso leicht wie ein ams fährt 

Von mir auch noch nachträglich Allet Jute zum Geburtseltag    

Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (9. Juni 2010)

Gibts am Wochenende eigentlich eine BOA Runde oder fahren alle den Strombike?


Und wer geht denn bisher mit auf die BOA-Sommertour nach Bregenz?


Also ich bin einer von den 9...


----------



## Njoedor (9. Juni 2010)

Ich fahr morgen noch ne Runde dann die Strombike.

8


----------



## rosenland (9. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Ich fahr morgen noch ne Runde dann die Strombike.
> 
> 8




Sommer Tour auf Französisch?
Dann will ich aber auch mal fahren...


----------



## Stefan72 (9. Juni 2010)

@Oli. Ich fahr am Freitag die BOA Tour, Samstag ist Strombike und am Sonntag gehen die AlpXler ab 13:00 in Stammheim auf die Stuttgarter Trailtour. Die kennst Du ja schon , kannst aber gerne mitfahren.

Bregenz geht auch klar 

Edit: die Tour am Sonntag ist mit Bachlauf Trail geplant


----------



## Stefan72 (9. Juni 2010)

Damit wir die Mindestbestellmenge schaffen, nehme ich auch zwei Kurzarm (Renn) Trikots. 
Fehlen nur noch 4. Wer braucht noch eins?


----------



## rosenland (9. Juni 2010)

Muss mal mit der Cheffin sprechen, aber die Sonntagsrunde würde mir schon gefallen. 

Mittlerweile habe ich hinten auch Pannenmilch drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibiza (9. Juni 2010)

Wer war heute Abend - gegen 19:00 Uhr - auf dem Radweg zwischen Lauffen und Kirchheim unterwegs? Da kamen uns 2 entgegen und einer davon trug so'n BOA-Trikot. Aber mit Helm und so wie immer das gleiche Problem .................... nix erkennen.


----------



## Nico M. (10. Juni 2010)

@ Rosenland: Der eine oder andere (der fit ist) wird bestimmt am Freitag fahren. Ansonsten wird vermutlich keiner am Sonntag von den BOAs fahren.
Ausgenommen natürlich unsere AlpenXler -> Respekt !!!


----------



## Njoedor (10. Juni 2010)

@roseland: Kann es sein, dass Du in der Rennradler Gruppe bist


----------



## rosenland (10. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> @roseland: Kann es sein, dass Du in der Rennradler Gruppe bist



nur falls es zu missverständissen kommt. 
ich will an der sommertour in bregenz mal mit deinem spicy den berg runter fahren. hoch geht ja nicht 



und nein, rennrad fahren mag ich nicht.


----------



## Njoedor (10. Juni 2010)

soviel federweg is nix für Dich *g*

^^Welches ich nach Bregenz mitnehm, muss ich noch stark überlegen.. (das cube läuft wieder richtig cool, nach der wartung).


----------



## Stefan72 (10. Juni 2010)

Wer nach dem Strombike immer noch nicht genug hat, vom Singeltrail fahren, kann am Sonntag nach Stammheim kommen. 
Die Strecke ist auch für Enduros sehr spaßig.

Tourendaten: ca. 1100-1200hm und 50-60km 
Datum: So. 13.06.2010, 13h 
TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## rosenland (10. Juni 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Die Strecke ist auch für Enduros sehr spaßig.




Das kann ich bestätigen, haben nen richtigen FunPark im Wald!!
Hier hätte ich gerne mal das Spicy.


----------



## boernie (10. Juni 2010)

kann man diese Tour am Sonntag auch mit HT fahren?


----------



## rosenland (10. Juni 2010)

boernie schrieb:


> kann man diese Tour am Sonntag auch mit HT fahren?




Na klar. 
Stefan72 vielleicht und ich auf jeden Fall nur HT.
Hab nix anderes...


----------



## boernie (11. Juni 2010)

und wann isch treffen und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. Juni 2010)

Hallo Bernie

scroll mal 4-5 Felder runter, da steht alles


----------



## ARB (13. Juni 2010)

hey ho,

hab was für die BBG Crew und die Sympathisantenszene! 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9kIiqRstoQM"]YouTube- Antitainment - Autonom[/nomedia]

es fehlen halt motorsägen, hacken und diverse geräte mehr!

ciao dani (codename hebel)


----------



## Njoedor (18. Juni 2010)

^^

wehe jemand zündet mein auto an (ohne vorher das bike runterzunehmen)


----------



## rosenland (20. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

wo bringe ich meine RockShox am besten zum *Gabelservice* hin?

War am Samstag auf der Ethylen Pipeline unterwegs. War keine gute Idee.
Nachdem sich vorne nichts mehr gedreht hat und ich mein Rad aus der Schlammzone getragen habe, hat es Dreck zwischen die Abstreifgummis gedrückt. 

Nun spricht sie schlecht an und ist bockig. Bevor ich mir die Beschichtung ruiniere, will ich sie machen lassen. 
Hat sowieso schon über tausend km drauf... 

Ich denke man müsste sie zerlegen, reinigen und neues Öl rein machen. 
Ausserdem will ich ich sie umtraveln lassen, also Spacer tauschen. 


Was meint ihr?
Wer ist zu empfehlen?

Danke + Gruß 
Oli


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> wo bringe ich meine RockShox am besten zum *Gabelservice* hin?


Hm - eigentlich sollte jeder Bikehändler den Rock Shox Service durchführen können. Keine Ahnung, ob Ede in Bietigheim auch Rock Shox anfasst.
Ansonsten könnte ich Dir den Bike-Service Brandt in Vaihingen/Enz empfehlen.

Die Zerlegung und Wartung einer Reba ist easy und perfekt auf Youtube dokumentiert:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl0GdF0w5hI"]YouTube- RockShox Lower Leg Removal[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2kjQXOgoGI"]YouTube- RockShox Lower Leg Install[/nomedia]



> War am Samstag auf der Ethylen Pipeline unterwegs. War keine gute Idee.
> Nachdem sich vorne nichts mehr gedreht hat und ich mein Rad aus der Schlammzone getragen habe, hat es Dreck zwischen die Abstreifgummis gedrückt.


Eigentlich sollte eine gründliche Reinigung mit Kabelbindern unter den Abstreifgummis und ein gutes Ausspülen ausreichen.



> Nun spricht sie schlecht an und ist bockig. Bevor ich mir die Beschichtung ruiniere, will ich sie machen lassen.
> Hat sowieso schon über tausend km drauf...


Naja 1000 km ist ja keine Laufleistung für eine Gabel. Wenn Du jedoch unsicher bist - laß' einen Service machen.



> Ich denke man müsste sie zerlegen, reinigen und neues Öl rein machen.
> Ausserdem will ich ich sie umtraveln lassen, also Spacer tauschen.


s.o.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Hi Jo, 
danke für deine Antwort. Die Filmchen sehen eigentlich ganz gut aus. 

Aber ich will sie ja den Federweg ändern lassen, dafür muss innen noch irgendwas weiter zerlegt werden. Und da traue ich mich heute noch nicht ran. Ausserdem hab ich auch kein Öl da...

Werde heute mal beim Bikemax fragen.
Die sind laut sram Hompeage Rockshox Center.

DANKE 
vg Oli


----------



## Battlingzeus (21. Juni 2010)

Meinst du du bist bei Bikemax gut aufgehoben? Ein Riesenladen bei dem keiner wirklich zusändig ist.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

^^ich bring mein gt3 auch immer zum atu zur inspektion..


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Ja dann macht einen besseren Vorschlag!

Bespaluk kenne ich, scheint eher ein "schwier mensch" zu sein, der Fremdkunden eigentlich gar nicht betreuuen will. 

Imle Bietigheim kenne ich auch, kann ich aber fachlich nix zu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^ich bring mein gt3 auch immer zum atu zur inspektion..




wusste gar nicht dass du einen gt3 hast 
****finger*****


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

^^Der Jo hat doch einen genannt. Dem Jo würde ich auch glauben  Ansonsten kannste noch warten bis kai wieder ausm Urlaub zurück ist. Wobei der sich wohl eher mit der Fox auskennt (der hat da nen Guten Service in GB gefunden..).

gt3 war nur hypotetischer wunschtraum. obwohl, braucht man eigentlich nicht:

http://www.witze-fun.de/witze/witz/1030


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Habe gerade beim Imle in Bietigheim angerufen. 

Wollen 65,- bei 95,- Euro plus Material. 
HAAAALLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ???

Dauer über eine Woche.


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=23

les mal "Nie wieder Fox" und freu Dich über "eine Woche"..


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Oli


> Habe gerade beim Imle in Bietigheim angerufen.
> Wollen 65,- bei 95,- Euro plus Material.
> HAAAALLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ??? Dauer über eine Woche.


 
Die Gabel wird von den meißten Händlern zum Service geschickt, da die Gabeln immer wieder ihr Innenleben ändern und meißt Sonderwerkzeug notwendig ist, ist das die gängige Methode. deshalb eine Woche. 
Zu den Finanzen:
Wieviel verdienst Du in der Stunde? 
Wieviel verlangen z.B. Autowerkstätten oder Handwerker?
Was denkst Du, wie lange man für eine Reparatur benötigt?

Freilich sind 90 nicht wenig, aber dann ist die Gabel wieder i.O.
Kommt auch darauf an, welche Gabel von RS Du hast, ist es eine Tora, dann ist das relativ teuer, ist es eine Reba, relativiert sich der Preis der Überholung zum Neupreis.

Trost kann Dir in Deiner Situation nur ein Besitzer einer Fox spenden, der wäre froh über den Schnäppchenpreis.

Also selber machen oder bezahlen und Ärger runterschlucken

Gruß Rolf


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Was ich im Netz gelesen habe dauert einmal komplett zerlegen, reinigen und wieder zusammenbauen keine 45 minuten.

Die Höhe der Kosten pro Arbeitsstunden richtet sich auch nach der jeweiligen Qualifikation bzw. Ausbildung des jenigen. 


Ich versuche es selber, mal schauen wie weit ich komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Juni 2010)

Alles klar, dann berichte mal bitte wie weit Du gekommen bist und wie lang das dann gedauert hat.

Zum Stundenpreis: ich denke, daß Du Deine Gabel nur von gut ausgebildetem Personal gewartet haben willst. Dieses Personal muß sich jährlich weiterbilden um auf den neusten Stand zu sein, diese Ausbildungen kosten. Deshalb sind die Preise bei Reparaturen jeder Art am Fahrrad gerechtfertigt. 
Gabel zerlegen, reinigen und zusammenbauen geht in der Zeit. Jedoch Buchsen wechseln, Simmerringe tauschen, Öl erneuern ,im offenen Ölbad ist das einfach aber in Kartusche, usw. benötigen halt ihre Zeit und geht oft nur mit Spezialwerkzeug.

Wie vielleicht bekannt ist, arbeite ich nebenher bei einem Radhändler und gehöre zu der Sorte ausgebildeter Schrauber, deshalb hier mein Statement
PS.: Federgabeln reparier ich nicht selbst


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

Ich muss ja nur an die linke Federeinheit zum Spacer wechseln. 
Rechts an der Dämpereinheit passiert ja nichts...

Wird schon schief gehen. 
Am Mopped mache ich das auch immer selber.



Ansonsten gebe ich dir Recht, gute Arbeit muss bezahlt werden. 
Jedoch kann und will ich nicht 6-8 Arbeitstage auf die Gabel warten, für eine Tätigkeit die in einer Stunde erledigt ist. 
Dann soll der Imle in Bietigheim doch sagen... wir machen es nicht selber sonder schicken sie weg. 
Allein der Postweg erklärt dann die Zeit. 

Wenn ich dass aber nicht weiß, habe ich als Kunde da wenig Verständnis für.


----------



## Stefan72 (21. Juni 2010)

Ich habe meine Gabel letzte Woche getravelt, geht bei den Rock Shox Gabeln sehr einfach. Wenn man alles richt gemacht hat bleibt das hier übrig 





Edit: Habe statt 15er Gabelöl nun 15w Motoröl eingefüllt.


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

vergess aber blos das wichtigste net:

http://www.bj250.de/html/gabelholmhamster.html


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. Juni 2010)

> Wenn ich dass aber nicht weiß, habe ich  als Kunde da wenig Verständnis für.


Da stimme ich Dir zu, hätte er sagen müssen.
Bei uns, Imle Besigheim, gibts eine Ersatzgabel, außer man hat ein so langes Steuerrohr, daß keine von unseren passt, gell Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

^^Der Trend geht eindeutig zum Zweitbike für längere Wartungen ;o>

@roseland: lebt die gabel inzwischen noch?

@wolfgang/stefan: wozu weniger federweg???


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2010)

So Freunde....

Kann nur sagen, nicht auf der EthylenPipeline im Lehm fahren.
Hier die Ausbeute aus *einer* Seite!







Ansonsten kein Hexenwerk. Alles gesäubert, geölt und gefettet, außerdem Spacer raus...

Werde ich nun öfters machen. Es sammelt sich doch einiges unter den Abstreifringen. Dauer für alles, ca. 1,5 Stunden (oder 3 Bier). 
Doku lesen, alles säubern und komplett wieder einbauen hat dabei am längsten gedauert. 

Bin zufrieden, Gabel flutscht wieder wie am ersten Tag.


----------



## Stefan72 (21. Juni 2010)

Hallo Chris,

der Spacer verhindert das ausfedern, d.h. je weniger Spacer desto größer der Federweg. Bei meiner Reba heißt dass 80mm 100mm oder wie bei mir jetzt 120mm.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

... na also - selbst sind die Biker(innen). Dann haste ja auch gleich was gelernt für's Leben.

Freue mich auf's WE - endlich mal wieder "Marathon-frei" und entspannt mit den BOAs biken !

In dem Zusammenhang: Gratulation an Steffen und Wolfram - wir haben die Ehre der BOAs in Kirchzarten sehr gut verteidigt 

Nach dem weiteren Wechsel eines Spicy (Sollbruch-) Schaltauges ist mein Enduro wieder einsatzbereit - sogar mit verkürztem Vorbau. Fährt sich jetzt super-agil.
Die Planung unseres Kurztrips in die Alpen läuft auf Hochtouren - freue mich auf die Tage in  Bregenz.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Stefan72 (21. Juni 2010)

Das kannst du aber laut sagen. Deine Leistung war ja wieder vom feinsten.
Das Steffen auf der Ultra Streck unterwegs war habe ich erst mit der Ergebnisliste mit bekommen  der Wahnsinn.

Insgesamt haben wir für das nächste Jahr einige Startblöcke gutgemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (21. Juni 2010)

@Jo und Wolfram: eure Zeiten können sich wirklich sehen lassen, nur gut das ich auf die längere Distanz geflüchtet bin ... sonst kämmen wir uns noch in die quere ... ;-)
Unterm Strich war die Ultra-Distanz zumindest gefühlt wesentlich lockerer, lag vielleicht auch an der Team-Wertung ... 

Schade das wir uns kompl. verpaßt haben...

Steffen


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

Hey cool. 169.  Wenn man sieht was sonst da noch alles mitfährt. Der Steffen ist schon heftig unterwegs  

@Wolfram: Wo bist Du zu finden?  und den Jo find ich grad auch net..

@Jo: Passt ein Spicy 2009 Schaltauge eigentlich auch beim Spicy 2010? (nur mal so ganz unaufällig gefragt)


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber laut sagen. Deine Leistung war ja wieder vom feinsten.


Merci - hat ja auch richtig Laune gemacht. Deinen Zeiten nach biste ja auch wieder sehr schnell über die Piste gebügelt - top !
Generell hatten wir ja auch eine schön schnelle Strecke mit tollen Anstiegen und wenn man mal einen Blick nach Rechts oder Links geworfen hat, so konnte man ein perfektes Panorama genießen. Außer an Trail-km hat es mir an nix gemangelt. Ich bin mal auf die Bilder gespannt, denn die BestOf-Bilder sehen schon mal viel versprechend aus.



> Das Steffen auf der Ultra Streck unterwegs war habe ich erst mit der Ergebnisliste mit bekommen  der Wahnsinn.


Das kann man sagen - der Wahnsinn. Und das bei einem 20'er Schnitt ...



> Insgesamt haben wir für das nächste Jahr einige Startblöcke gutgemacht.


Hihi - stimmt schon, aber irgendwie schade, daß man das Feld dann nicht mehr so von hinten aufrollen kann - das hat sich gestern angefühlt, als ob man die Turbo-Taste drückt 

Freue mich jedenfalls auf kommendes Jahr ! Nur sollten wir uns bei der Registrierung alle als BOAs "outen" 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

Senioren2 ??? Das ist jetzt aber nicht wahr??


----------



## Tuxer (21. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Hey cool. 169.  Wenn man sieht was sonst da noch alles mitfährt. Der Steffen ist schon heftig unterwegs



169 hab ich gar net gesehen.. wir waren mit unserem (Protz..) zweitem Platz in der Team-Wertung zu sehr beschäftigt ...

Wolfram auf 120 und Jo kam sogar auf 42 jeweils nach Jahrgang


----------



## avant (21. Juni 2010)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Unterm Strich war die Ultra-Distanz zumindest gefühlt wesentlich lockerer, lag vielleicht auch an der Team-Wertung ...


Hihi - gute Strategie. Das klingt ja fast, als ob ihr ein Bierfässle mit dabei hattet 
Aber im Ernst - Team BOA , das hätte schon etwas ...



> Schade das wir uns kompl. verpaßt haben...


Richtig - ich hatte allerdings noch einen K-Fall, daher hab' ich mich dann wieder schnellstmöglich ins Basecamp zurückgezogen - nicht mal eine Bikewäsche war mehr drin, das Auto wurde ordentlich versaut 



Njoedor schrieb:


> @Wolfram: Wo bist Du zu finden?  und den Jo find ich grad auch net..


Wolfram und ich sind nur den 77km Marathon gefahren 
Die Ergebnisse der Ergebnisse der Männer sind hier:
http://services.datasport.com/2010/mtb/black/Rang101.pdf



> @Jo: Passt ein Spicy 2009 Schaltauge eigentlich auch beim Spicy 2010? (nur mal so ganz unaufällig gefragt)


Leider nicht - ich wurde beim Kauf des Schaltauges gefragt, welches Baujahr. Offenbar gab es eine Änderung beim Bj 2009. Hier mal eine gute Übersicht:
http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...t&productID=e715a2a6ef37228ee4280df6ef250f0e#

@Chris - Senioren2 passt schon. Alter Sack, aber egal - Kette rechts 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Njoedor (21. Juni 2010)

Die Auswertungs Software ist ein bischen - gewöhnungsbedürftig (mir juckts grad in den Finger sowas besser zu machen..  mal forschen wo die genau herkommt) . Nach Teams kann die wohl nicht sortieren oder ich habs noch nicht gefunden ;o>

Wie auch immer - Super Leistung von euch allen dreien 


sch*** da ist mein spicy noch nicht dabei - aber egal, ich hab ja den schaltaugen schutz *g*


----------



## Stefan72 (22. Juni 2010)

avant schrieb:


> .....Freue mich jedenfalls auf kommendes Jahr ! Nur sollten wir uns bei der Registrierung alle als BOAs "outen"



Ich würde mich gerne des öfteren als BOA outen, leider ist es unmöglich ein  BOA Team Trikot zu bekommen.


----------



## Njoedor (22. Juni 2010)

^^bestell doch 10 Stück und verkauf die dann immer mit 20 Euro Zuschlag bei Neuzugängen...

Scherzle.

Fehlen noch 4 Stück, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe. Find noch 3 weitere dann bestell ich auch noch eins. Frag mal Nico ob 10 wirklich Minimum sind.

lg,
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (22. Juni 2010)

Moin, 
na hoffentlich hat unsre Bregenztour dann noch Ausfahrtcharakter und ist kein Rennen so wie ihr jetzt trainiert seid... ich komm zu nix mehr bleibt keine Zeit mehr zum großartig biken vor lauter schaffa schaffa schaffa und halt andrer Beschäftigungen
WE fällt bei mir auch flach, man wird sich also erst bei der Abfahrt, vor unserer Ausfahrt in Besga treffa

Gruß Simon


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. Juni 2010)

> Fehlen noch 4 Stück, wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe. Find noch 3 weitere dann bestell ich auch noch eins. Frag mal Nico ob 10 wirklich Minimum sind


 
Hab auch eines bestellt, denn mit dem Freeride-Sack geh ich nicht außer Haus

wenns ab der Menge liegt, nehm ich auch 2 Tricots

Ps.: wieviel Boa`s gibts eigentlich?
da kann doch nicht schon jeder eines haben, und der der eins hat fährt der immer im gleichen (müffel)


----------



## rosenland (23. Juni 2010)

Ich weiss auch gar nicth, warum Nico weite Freeride Shirt bestellen will. 
Auf der Liste wollten doch nur 2 eines. 

Ich will lieber ein engeres RENN-Shirt.
Nach Liste ist dort der Bedarf doch schon 6.


----------



## Njoedor (23. Juni 2010)

^^Nico soll doch nochmal an alle rummailen und nur nach Tricots fragen. Er sollte das hier eigentlich lesen 



> da kann doch nicht schon jeder eines haben, und der der eins hat fährt  der immer im gleichen (müffel)


^^^doch


p.s. hab ich eigentlich schon erwähnt, wie toll mein rad beim frank repariert wurde?


----------



## rosenland (23. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^^doch




jetzt weiss ich wer das immer ist....


----------



## avant (23. Juni 2010)

Vielleicht sollten wir nochmals die Ermittlung der Anzahl BOA Renntrikots durchführen. Wenn ich das so aufsummiere, dann würden für Oliver, Rolf, Wolfram und meiner Wenigkeit ja 7 Trikots zusammenkommen. Sollte sich also noch der Eine oder Andere für Renntrikots interessieren, dann wäre jetzt der richtige Zeitpunkt ...

Unten noch ein Finisherbild von Kirchzarten als "Teaser" wie kleidsam unsere Trikots sind 







@Chris - Du hattest mal den top Job von Frank's Crew auf einer Tour erwähnt. Es geht halt nix über ein gut gewartetes Bike ...

@Simon - mach' Dir mal keine Gedanken. Du ahnst nicht, wie langsam wir fahren können  GA1 Touren bei 65% Puls sind superwichtig ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (23. Juni 2010)

^^Das Bild ist der Hammer!


----------



## avant (23. Juni 2010)

... zumindest optisch sind wir BOAs ganz vorne mit dabei 

Leider ohne das Spicy, aber das könnten wir bei dem Marathon in Neustadt nachholen. Da gibt es dieses Jahr erstmals eine Enduro/Allmountain Wertung:

http://www.radsportakademie.de/GBM/neustadt/index.htm

Das wäre doch auch etwas für Kai oder Dich - right ?

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (23. Juni 2010)

@Nico, nur zur Sicherheit...

Wenn ich von einem enger anliegenden *RENN*-Shirt spreche, dann so eines wie *Jo *auf dem Bild trägt. Etwas weiteres möchte ich eigentlich nicht...


----------



## Stefan72 (23. Juni 2010)

Das mit den Kurzarm-Trikots sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus!

Jetzt sind es schon 9, fehlt nur noch eins: 

Jo 2, Chris 2, Rolf 2, Wolfram 2, Oli 1,

Wer will noch eins?

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (23. Juni 2010)

^^ne ich nur 1 (insgesamt 1 Polo und 1 Tricot)


----------



## cubescott (23. Juni 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Ich weiss auch gar nicth, warum Nico weite Freeride Shirt bestellen will.
> Auf der Liste wollten doch nur 2 eines.
> 
> Ich will lieber ein engeres RENN-Shirt.
> Nach Liste ist dort der Bedarf doch schon 6.



Hallo geht's noch? Wir haben diesen Shirthersteller ausgesucht, da er auch Alternativen zum Rennradschnitt, dens überall gibt, liefern kann.
Schaut mal bei MTB Szenemarken à la Platzangst, O'Neal, Oakley ... ob es da Rennradstyle incl. 3 Rückentaschen gibt. Nicht jeder steht auf diese Bündchen an Arm und Rumpf.

Gruß 
Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo Tricotbesteller und auch Nichttricotbesteller,

ich lass mal meinen Gedanken freien Lauf:

Die "Szenetypischen Teile" will aber auch fast keiner (2), aber scheinbar ist das kein Problem, wobei 6 Renntricots ein Problem sein sollen, das versteh ich nicht

und meine Szenemarken sind eher Sugoi und Konsorten

Im Schlabberlook läßt sich vermutlich Stylisch radeln, aber wenns um Marathon o.ä. geht sind die eng anliegenden Teile m.M. besser.
Aber darüber läßt sich trefflich streiten, wie auch bei weiten Bikerhosen, die ich zum einkaufen praktisch finde, weil der Geldbeutel rein passt. Auf dem Trail benötige ich aber kein Geld, daher fahr ich da eng anliegende Hosen. Oder rasierte Beine....., Helm mit oder ohne Schild....und was es da noch so alles gibt. Gott sei Dank gibt es die Style-Polizei nicht wirklich und jeder kann das tragen was er für gut findet oder für gut aussehend hält.

Wie schon geschrieben, meine Meinung die für mich gilt und nicht auf andere übertragar ist und ich auch nicht missionieren will!!!!

Ps: (jetzt werd ich gekillt) fragt doch mal die restlichen Vereinsmitglieder, vielleicht möchte ja der eine oder andere auch ein Boa-Tricot


----------



## rosenland (23. Juni 2010)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hallo geht's noch? Wir haben diesen Shirthersteller ausgesucht, da er auch Alternativen zum Rennradschnitt, dens überall gibt, liefern kann.
> Schaut mal bei MTB Szenemarken à la Platzangst, O'Neal, Oakley ... ob es da Rennradstyle incl. 3 Rückentaschen gibt. Nicht jeder steht auf diese Bündchen an Arm und Rumpf.
> 
> Gruß
> Rainer




Also ich steh auf oben eng, brauch's aber dafür unten weiter. 


Und O'Neal und Oakley wäre ich mit 16 gefahren. 
Heute bin ich alt und wähle "dezente Qualität" ala Gore oder Sugoi.


Aber macht doch was ihr wollt...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. Juni 2010)

@Jo


> Es geht halt nix über ein gut gewartetes Bike ...


nur so aus Interesse

bist Du den Marathon mit 2x9 gefahren? Das ist doch die Aerozine Kurbel, oder?
Deine Reifenwahl?
Ist die Gabel eine R7?
Ist das dein "altes"Carbonrad, oder hast was neues?

Zur Info: mein Ht ist nun bei 9,2 angelangt, für Alu nicht schlecht, oder, zumal Erwachsenengröße (Rh 53)


----------



## avant (23. Juni 2010)

@all generell ist mir egal, ob Schlabberlook oder Racing-Style. Das Enduro fahr' ich mit dem Freeride-Shirt und meine Maras mit den eng anliegenden Trikots. Was mir halt bei dem Trikot auf dem Bild fehlt sind die klassischen drei Taschen auf dem Rücken, damit ich ggf. meine zweite Flasche verstauen kann. Bei den meisten Maras wie in Kirchzarten kein Problem, denn wenn man die richtige Trinkstrategie hat kommt man auch nur mit einer 07'er Flasche aus. Die Taschen bieten nun mal den berühmten "Sicherheitsgurt".

@Rolf - ich bin diesmal noch mit 3x9 gefahren, wobei auch 2x9 eine gute Wahl gewesen wäre, denn die Kette ist zu keinem Zeitpunkt auf die 30'er bzw. 32'er Ritzel geklettert. Einzig aufgrund der Tatsache, daß mein altes leichteres Carbon-HT noch die 3x9 Aerozine montiert hatte wollte ich dann doch nicht mehr das Commencal mit 2x9 bemühen...

Tech Facts:

 die 3x9 Kurbel ist noch die Aerozine SL
 Reifenwahl: vorne 2.1 Medusa (Schlammreifen) hinten der Monorail. Eine perfekte Kombi, wenn es bei mäßigen Temperaturen a bissle regnerischer wird. Der Monorail hat ausreichend Grip an den Rampen bei den Maras und er dämpft etwas besser als der Aspen. Der Onza war out, da momentan die Reifen schwer verfügbar sind.
Am Ende hätte für Kirchzarten jedoch ein RaceKing ausgereicht, da es nicht sooo schlammig war.
 die Gabel ist nach wie vor meine gute alte 80mm Manitou R7 *MRD* - Einfach ein feines Gäbele

Bzgl. einem neuen Rahmen bin ich ja noch in der Evaluierungsphase - das dauert sicherlich noch eine Weile, bis eine Entscheidung fällt. Aktuell sind/kommen schöne Carbonrahmen auf den Markt und auch bei der Entscheidung 26" vs 29" ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ...

9,2kg bei einer 53'er Rahmenhöhe ist schon top - Kompliment ! Laß mal Dein Bike sehen ...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Juni 2010)

> Entscheidung 26" vs 29" ist noch nicht das letzte Wort gesprochen ...


 
@Jo, hast wohl mit beim Strombike mit Steffen Domay gesprochen, der war ja in deiner Gruppe und der ist ja ganz begeistert von den Riesenrädern. 
Für mich hab ich entschieden nicht jeden Hype mitzumachen und den 29"-Trend auszulassen, zumal ich ja schon ein Geländerad mit dieser Radgröße habe, denn mein Crosser hat auch  ETRO-Größe 622


----------



## Nico M. (24. Juni 2010)

Wow was hier wieder abgeht - da ist man aber lange mit dem lesen beschäftigt.

Bezüglich der Trikots wollten wir erneut mehrere Versionen anbieten.
Wie ich sehen kann, kommen wir ja bald auf 10 Stk. Renntrikots (absolutes Bestellminimum). Lasst es mich einfach wissen, wenn Ihr 10 zusammen habt...

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (24. Juni 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @Jo, hast wohl mit beim Strombike mit Steffen Domay gesprochen, der war ja in deiner Gruppe und der ist ja ganz begeistert von den Riesenrädern.


... in der Tat habe ich mit Steffen (recht lange) sprechen können und er ist ja ganz Feuer und Flamme. Kann ich auch verstehen - die 29'er sind ja nicht ohne.
Ich werde in der nächsten Zeit mal Gelegenheit haben, ein 29'er ausgiebig zu testen, denn ich will mir ein realistisches Bild machen. Ist es nur ein Hype oder gehen die Teile wie erwartet.
Was ich nicht akzeptieren kann ist ein zu hohes Gewicht, ein träges Fahrverhalten und eine bescheidene Optik. Hier habe ich Bikes im Fokus, die mir ein Gewicht deutlich unter 10kg bescheren, agil zu fahren sind und sehr gut designed sind.
Es ist wie mit dem Carbon - ich will nicht missionieren, aber die Performance und Handhabung muß passen.


> Für mich hab ich entschieden nicht jeden Hype mitzumachen und den 29"-Trend auszulassen, zumal ich ja schon ein Geländerad mit dieser Radgröße habe, denn mein Crosser hat auch  ETRO-Größe 622


Das was ich bisher an 29'er gefahren bin zeigt mir, daß die Performance stimmt und ich gehe davon aus, daß es nicht bei einem Hype bleiben wird.
Aber am Ende soll ja jeder fahren, was er will - ich habe ja auch nach wie vor keinen Downhiller 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Juni 2010)

> ich habe ja auch nach wie vor keinen Downhiller


 
aber fast


----------



## avant (24. Juni 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> aber fast


Hihi - Du meinst, das ist fast so ähnlich wie ein Crossrad und ein 29'er ? *duckundweg* 

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo Jo


> Hihi - Du meinst, das ist fast so ähnlich wie ein Crossrad und ein 29'er ? *duckundweg*


 
aber beim Gewicht bin ich wenigstens da, wo du gerne hinwillst (8,8 kg) *nochweiterduckundweg*


----------



## avant (24. Juni 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> aber beim Gewicht bin ich wenigstens da, wo du gerne hinwillst (8,8 kg) *nochweiterduckundweg*


Oooch , das sehe ich gelassen. Wenn man bedenkt, daß mein Zielrahmen ca 1,4-1,5 kg wiegt, ein Mehrgewicht meiner geplanten Laufräder bei rund 300g und das Mehrgewicht der Gabel bei 600g liegt, dann kannste von einem Zielgewicht von ca 9 kg (mit Puffern) ausgehen (Ausgangsgewicht: 7.8kg meines 26'ers). Wie schon gesagt - es stellt sich nur noch die Frage der Performance, Optik und der generellen Eignung.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (24. Juni 2010)

Nochmals kurzer Zwischenstand an Kurzarm-RENN-Trikots, wie Jo es auf dem Bild trägt:


- Jo = 2
- Chris = 1   (Plus 1 Polo)
- Rolf = 2
- Wolfram = 2
- Oli = auch 2

*Summe = 9*

Stimmt das so?
Wer nimmt noch eines?
Einer wird sich doch noch finden.....


----------



## ARB (24. Juni 2010)

hallöle,
ich nehm auch eins. fehlt noch in der sammlung.
ciao dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (24. Juni 2010)

Klingt gut !!

dann zu den *Größen*:

- Jo = 2x    L
- Chris = 1x    XL
- Rolf = 2x   L
- Wolfram = 2x    L
- Oli = 2x   XL
- ARB = 1x   XL


Bitte korrigieren!


----------



## Stefan72 (24. Juni 2010)

Juhuuuuu! 

Die Trikots fallen ziemlich groß aus, das auf dem Bild von Jo ist soviel ich weis Größe M. Ich muss das morgen klären. Vermutlich nehme ich auch Größe M.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## rosenland (24. Juni 2010)

bitte weiter korrigieren...

*- Jo = 2x M
- Chris = 1x XL
- Rolf = 2x L
- Wolfram = 2x M
- Oli = 2x XL 
- ARB = 1x XL*



Kann man da mal ein Probetragen, kurz reinschlupfen?
Jo, wie groß bist du?

Vermutlich reicht mir dann auch L


----------



## cubescott (24. Juni 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Nochmals kurzer Zwischenstand an Kurzarm-RENN-Trikots, wie Jo es auf dem Bild trägt:
> 
> 
> - Jo = 2
> ...



Wenn ich Jo's Ausführungen weiter oben mit dem "Sicherheitsgurt" richtig deute, trägt Jo auf dem Foto ein MTB-Kurzarmshirt, und nicht das RENN-Trikot. Dieses MTB-Kurzarmshirt ist aktuell nicht auf der Bestelliste. Will es jemand z. Zt. in Größe L oder XL (an mich) loswerden, damit er auch ein RENN-Trikot bestellen kann?

Bis morgen
Rainer


----------



## Stefan72 (24. Juni 2010)

Danke Reiner für den Hinweis, dass erklärt dann auch warum das Trikot von Jo so groß ist.
Also für mich bitte 2x L (Renntrikot)


----------



## Nico M. (25. Juni 2010)

Ich habe das Renntrikot in M - bringe es heute Abend zum reinschlüpfen mit.
Frage dann die Trkots offiziell an und sende Euch ein Mail mit den Bestelldaten. Die Trikots dürften dann spätestens in 3-4 Wochen dasein.

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (25. Juni 2010)

Tragt euch oben bei Last Minute Biking wieder ein, wenn Ihr mitfährt. Kai hat ein reset gemacht..


----------



## rosenland (25. Juni 2010)

kann heute abend leider nicht. 

aber vielleicht klappt das anprobieren ja noch vor bregenz, ansonsten sicher in bregenz...


oder jemand kann mir was empfehlen.

180 größe bei ca. 85kg; normalerweise habe ich XL


----------



## avant (25. Juni 2010)

Holla - hier tanzt ja echt der Bär !

@Oli - ich bin 181cm groß bei ca. 81kg und ich fahre die M-Größe der MTB-Trikots am liebsten. Die Größe L ist mir bereits ein bissle zu weit. Rainer - soll ich Dir das Trikot mitbringen ?

Meine Präferenz ist in der Tat das Renntrikot und wenn wir uns darauf einigen könnten wäre das genial. Die Bündchen sind mir zwar wurscht, jedoch die Trikot-Taschen wären mir seeehr wichtig.

@Nico - ich würde Dein Renntrikot in M auch gerne mal testen.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (25. Juni 2010)

Na dann halten wir doch den aktuellen Zwischenstand mal fest.

BOA Renntrikot mit Bündchen und Trikot-Taschen: 



Jo = 2x M
Chris = 1x XL
Rolf = 2x L
Wolfram = 2x M
Oli = 2x L 
ARB = 1x XL
__________________
Summe = 10


bitte ggf. die Größen korrigieren...


----------



## cubescott (25. Juni 2010)

avant schrieb:


> Holla - hier tanzt ja echt der Bär !
> 
> @Oli - ich bin 181cm groß bei ca. 81kg und ich fahre die M-Größe der MTB-Trikots am liebsten. Die Größe L ist mir bereits ein bissle zu weit. Rainer - soll ich Dir das Trikot mitbringen ?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jo,

ja, bitte brings heut Abend, falls Du kommst, mit. Lt. Anprobe vor der Bestellung wollte ich eigentlich XL aber ich weiß ja dass XL bei uns kaum im Umlauf ist

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Nico M. (25. Juni 2010)

Bringe das Trikot in M heute mit. Die Rennversion sollte man eher größer kaufen. (bin 1,78m und wiege 74kg)


----------



## Stefan72 (26. Juni 2010)

Danke Nico, dass Du das Trikot mitgebracht hast! 
M ist mir zu klein. Ich nehme *2x L*.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## avant (26. Juni 2010)

Guter Punkt Wolfram.

Für mich das Renntrikot auch bitte 2 x in Größe *L*

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## cubescott (27. Juni 2010)

Die Tour am Freitag war gut, besser, Paulaner

Ich bin nicht ganz im Bilde, war gestern BOA-Biking? Na, halb 10 isch eh scho durch, fahr jetzt mal los und schau ob jemand beim Baiselsberg rumschrubbt.

Ansonsten viel SCHBASS in Bregenz

See you
Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (27. Juni 2010)

^^yo. tour heute war cool. 60(+20)km, 1000hm und genausoviele Neue wie "Alte" dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desert_Hawk (27. Juni 2010)

Ich fand die Tour heute auch super, aber an so lange Touren muss ich mich erstmal gewöhnen.
War gegen Ende recht anstrengend, hat aber trotzdem einen riesen Spaß gemacht.
Werde auf jeden Fall öffters mittfahren.

Gruß Stephan


----------



## avant (28. Juni 2010)

Mit der Tour war's ja gestern nix - dafür war die Einkehr im Bierkarten am Fr eine klasse Sache.
Aber mal Hand auf's Herz: Täuscht es mich, oder war das Tempo davor doch zu hoch, so daß die Kommunikation etwas auf der Strecke geblieben ist ? 

Grüssle,

Jo - der sich auf Bregenz freut !


----------



## Njoedor (28. Juni 2010)

Bregenz: "Am Freitag gibt es einen schönen Tag mit viel Sonnenschein und einem  nahezu wolkenfreien Himmel. Die Tiefstwerte liegen bei 18 Grad, die  Höchsttemperaturen bei 30 Grad, und der Wind weht überwiegend leicht,  teils schwach  aus Nordwest."


" Täuscht es mich, oder war das Tempo davor doch zu hoch, so daß die  Kommunikation etwas auf der Strecke geblieben ist ?"
^^achwas


----------



## IDWORXER (28. Juni 2010)

Hab da mal eine Frage,

ist am Samstag Start in Besge? Oder was hat das mit Bregenz auf sich? Bin nicht mehr ganz im Bilde ,-)

Will doch auch mal wieder mitrollen... Unbedingt, wenn es sogar 2 Gruppen lt. Mail von Nico gibt.

Grüazi Sven


----------



## rosenland (28. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Bregenz: "Am Freitag gibt es einen schönen Tag mit viel Sonnenschein und einem  nahezu wolkenfreien Himmel. Die Tiefstwerte liegen bei 18 Grad, die  Höchsttemperaturen bei 30 Grad, und der Wind weht überwiegend leicht,  teils schwach  aus Nordwest."
> 
> 
> " Täuscht es mich, oder war das Tempo davor doch zu hoch, so daß die  Kommunikation etwas auf der Strecke geblieben ist ?"
> ^^achwas





Ach schee....

Ich freu mich schon. 
Habe gerade neue Pellen aufgezogen, was solides ...


----------



## Njoedor (28. Juni 2010)

an diesem weekend ist unser ausflug nach bregenz. da fahren vielleicht nicht allzuviele die normale tour mit.


----------



## Njoedor (28. Juni 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Ach schee....
> 
> Ich freu mich schon.
> Habe gerade neue Pellen aufgezogen, was solides ...




sehr schön  dann brauchste ja nur noch was solides drumrum


----------



## rosenland (28. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> sehr schön  dann brauchste ja nur noch was solides drumrum



stimmt!
sollte mir noch schnell ein lapierre kaufen.


----------



## benchmark (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo Freunde, hab diesen Thread eben entdeckt und da tun sich mir zwei, drei Fragen auf. 

  Komme aus Bietigheim, bin 25, fahre meist im Forst Richtung Löchgau, die dortigen Trails und Touren um die 25 km mit nem Nerve XC, eher Feierabendbiker ohne Marathonambitionen. Habe gelesen, dass ihr eure Touren in zwei Gruppen aufteilt. Wo sind die Gruppen jeweils konditionell angesiedelt? 


  In Sachen Fahrtechnik würde ich mich mal als Anfänger bezeichnen, bietet ihr hier auch Kurse o.ä.? Bevor ich meinem CC Bike harte Abfahrten oder Sprünge antue, würde ich gern lernen wie es das ohne Beschädigungen übersteht..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (29. Juni 2010)

@Benchmark: Bestenfalls kommst Du mal am Freitag den 09.07. bei uns vorbei. (Vorher ist eher schlecht, da der Großteil auf einer Wochenendtour ist).

Wir fahren in zwei Gruppen:

--> BOAcool: Tempo gemäßigt.
--> BOAextrem: flottere Gangart.

Somit ist für Dich auch etwas dabei.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Stango (29. Juni 2010)

An alle die bei der Wochenendtour dabei sind !
Ich wollte mal fragen ob die Tour Hardtail tauglich ist oder ob ihr alle mit nem Fully fahrt ?
Ich hab zwar keine Wahl aber dann weiß ich wenigstens auf was ich mich einstellen muss 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Nico M. (30. Juni 2010)

Die Tour kann auch mit einem Hardtail gefahren werden. Mit nem Fully macht sie halt mehr Spaß. Wir haben Touren ausgesucht, wo jeder fahren kann


----------



## rosenland (30. Juni 2010)

@Lukas, 
ich fahre auch mit dem Hardtail. 
Wir werden denen schon zeigen, dass wir mindestens genauso viel Spass haben!


Ansonsten wird es wohl sogar in Bergen am Wochnenden recht warm werden.


----------



## Njoedor (30. Juni 2010)

160mm muss schon sein (das musste jetzt einfach kommen)


----------



## rosenland (30. Juni 2010)

Kann mittlerweile 150mm bieten. 

War gestern abend ne kurze Runde auf den Trails rund um Bi unterwegs. 
Scheee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (30. Juni 2010)

^^vorne und hinten natürlich


----------



## rosenland (30. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^vorne und hinten natürlich



ja klar, zusammen halt!


----------



## rosenland (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen!

Kurze Frage wegen der Wochenend Tour. 
Fahrt ihr ab Memmingen LINKS oder RECHTS runter?
KM und Zeit ist nahezu über beide Wege identisch. 

Braucht mal bei links runter (also über die Bodensee-Ecke) ein *Pikerl*?
VG oli


----------



## Njoedor (30. Juni 2010)

wenigstens haben die dann das gleiche Auto. Wir können also Flüchten - fair von denen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Juni 2010)

> 160mm muss schon sein (das musste jetzt einfach kommen)


 

Federweg ist nicht alles 

Lexx (vorne 30-145, hinten 125)


----------



## Stango (30. Juni 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> 160mm muss schon sein (das musste jetzt einfach kommen)


Mit 160mm braucht man aber auch ne gute Kondition den Berg hoch


----------



## Stango (30. Juni 2010)

Da wirds einem schnell ziemlich warm und es ist eh schon verdammt heiß


----------



## Njoedor (30. Juni 2010)

^^^der nico fährt mit nem echten dh bike hoch..

(ausserdem hab ich zeit, ich muss net rechtzeitig zum fussball)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Juli 2010)

> ^^^der nico fährt mit nem echten dh bike hoch..


 
Der Nico hat doch ein Supershuttle, und mit Shuttle gehts doch immer leicht bergauf, hab ich gedacht

Das Ironwood ist das Bergabrad von Bionicon (klugscheiß)

Gruß Rolf, der auch lieber Rad fährt als vor der Glotze zu sitzen


----------



## Nico M. (1. Juli 2010)

@ Rosenland: Laut Daniel brauchen wir kein Pickel. Wegen der Route solltest Du bestenfalls mal beim Daniel anrufen.

@ Stango & Njoedor: Korrekt, viel Federweg ist einfach nur geil  Und mit ein wenig Training kommt man auch hiermit alles hoch. Notfalls etwas langsamer. Njoedor ist jetzt auch auf den Trichter gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (1. Juli 2010)

@ Surfnestie: Gegenüber Deinem Simplon ist mein SS ein Mega-Downhill Bike - hihi


----------



## Njoedor (1. Juli 2010)

> @ Rosenland: Laut Daniel brauchen wir kein Pickel. Wegen der Route  solltest Du bestenfalls mal beim Daniel anrufen.



achso, wir brauchen Pickel?? Sollen wir auch Spikes, Helme und Seile mitnehmen? Wieviel Meter Seil?


----------



## Njoedor (1. Juli 2010)

p.s. nur frauen fragen nach dem weg. wir fahren rechtsrum..


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Juli 2010)

He!!!!!!!!!!!!!


> @ Surfnestie: Gegenüber Deinem Simplon ist mein SS ein Mega-Downhill Bike - hihi


 
Hat da jemand was an meinem Lexx auszusetzen

Da versteh ich aber auch nicht ein bischen Spaß

und dann auch noch -hihi-

Da hört sich doch alles auf


Na gut, ich gebs ja zu, wenn auch nur ungern, bergab bin ich dann doch ein wenig neidisch auf die Federwegsperformance
und bergauf tu ich mich, jedenfalls gewichtsmäßig, auch nicht wesentlich leichter, aber zum Rasen hab ich ja mein Mythos

Allen Bregenzerwaldtourern wünsch ich viel Spaß


----------



## Nico M. (1. Juli 2010)

@Surfnestie: Jetzt mach Dich aber mal nicht schlecht! Dein Bike ist doch auch geil und fit bist Du noch obendrein


----------



## Njoedor (1. Juli 2010)

@Oli: Hab ne Neue Handynummer, falls de morgen anrufen wolltest.. (bist ja eh grad online)


----------



## Stango (1. Juli 2010)

Braucht man ein Fahrradlicht für Bregenz ?


----------



## ARB (1. Juli 2010)

hey chris, oli

wenn wir skifahrn gehn nehmen wir immer die rechte route. also an kempten vorbei waltenhofen immenstadt oberstaufen hittisau. wenn halt kein stau vorhergesagt wird.
buen viaje
hasta manana
dani


----------



## avant (2. Juli 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Braucht man ein Fahrradlicht für Bregenz ?



Nope - zumindest nicht für die geplanten Tagestouren, da wir so gegen 16:00 wieder zurück sein wollen. Sollten sich keine Fußballfans unter uns befinden, die das Spiel ansehen müssen, dann können wir während oder nach der Tour noch etwas Badeaction machen 

Grüssle,

Jo

PS: Dani und ich sind gestern nochmals die Tour auf der Karte durchgegangen - das wird eine suuper Ausfahrt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (2. Juli 2010)

> dann können wir während oder nach der Tour noch etwas Badeaction machen



es wird immer besser  Also Badehose mitnehmen?


----------



## avant (2. Juli 2010)

@Njoedor - kannste machen, wobei ich die Tage eines Besseren belehrt wurde. Auch die Bikehosen mit Sitzpolster sind mittlerweile gut auf Badespaß ausgelegt, daher spare ich mir die Badehose...

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (2. Juli 2010)

Also laut Wetterbericht wird morgen bei uns dahoim, also im Raum LB, Außentemperatur = Körpertemeratur erreicht. 

Da bin ich froh, dass wir in die Berge flüchten, wo es dann nur noch knappe 30 Grad hat. Sonntag soll es dort nass werden.


----------



## Njoedor (2. Juli 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Sonntag soll es dort nass werden.



achwas, erst abends ein kleines Gewitter (und Alu leitet ja nicht )

*würd am liebsten schon sofort losfahren*


----------



## rosenland (2. Juli 2010)

http://www.wetter24.de/de/home/wetter/reisewetter/ortewetter/stadt/43X620/hittisau/3.html


abends?


aber eh wurscht, wird bestimmt megageil...

Apropos nass... habe noch eine Kiste aus [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rothaus [/FONT]gekauft.


----------



## Njoedor (2. Juli 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Apropos nass... habe noch eine Kiste aus [FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Rothaus [/FONT]gekauft.



a prima. Du fährst, ich mach die Kiste leer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (2. Juli 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> a prima. Du fährst, ich mach die Kiste leer.





Ähhh wie?
Du meinst heute schon ab 16:30 

VEEEEEETTTOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nico M. (2. Juli 2010)

Ein Bierkasten braucht Ihr nett, wir haben genug dabei und wollen nicht soviel wieder mit zurücknehmen.

Wenn Ihr allerdings auf der Fahrt ein Bierle zischen wollt, dann müsst Ihr schon was mitnehmen - so könnt Ihr heut Abend schlafen gehen und wir können die Nudeln selber essen


----------



## cubescott (2. Juli 2010)

Oh Ihr Kulturbanausen, im Urlaub probiert man doch gern au mal was anderes, oder ham die Öschis koi Bier


----------



## Njoedor (2. Juli 2010)

Öschi Beer is like sex in a canoe - near the water


----------



## avant (2. Juli 2010)

Tststs. Drink & drive  - no way !

Gleich geht's looooos !!!!

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (5. Juli 2010)

Wow, war das ein geiles Wochenende im Bregenzer Wald bzw. in den Alpen. Das machen wir auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr nochmals.
Weitere Info zu unserem Wochenende folgen ...

LG, Nico.


----------



## avant (5. Juli 2010)

... das kann man sagen !

Die Laune war super, das Wetterle genial, die (modifizierten) Touren konnte auch jeder zu Ende fahren und es ist jeder heil Zuhause angekommen. Ich freue mich auf nächstes Jahr !

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## rosenland (5. Juli 2010)

Schliesse mich an. 
War super organisiert, Lokation war genial (obwohl ich 'ne mords Beule hab), Essen klasse, die Touren....












abwechslungsreich... 

Hin und wieder muss man eben auch mal was anderes mit den Bikes machen...


----------



## Njoedor (5. Juli 2010)

und stilgerechte Pausen einlegen..


----------



## Njoedor (5. Juli 2010)

ach übrigens:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Katrin-Muller-Hohenstein/126747860692593?ref=search


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (5. Juli 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ach übrigens:
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/Katrin-Muller-Hohenstein/126747860692593?ref=search


----------



## avant (7. Juli 2010)

@Chris - der war wirklich gut 

Merci an Chris und Oli für die tollen Bilder von Hittisau. Ich wäre an den Bildern interessiert - könnt ihr mir eine CD brennen (oder ich bringe demnächst mal 'nen Stick mit).

Ich hätte übrigens noch einen Startplatz beim Albstadt Marathon kommendes WE abzugeben - wer Interesse hat bitte melden.

Merci,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (8. Juli 2010)

@ Njoedor: Cooles Video und danke für den Link von KMH - lecker


----------



## Njoedor (8. Juli 2010)

Schlaflos im Sattel bei Spon:

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,704678,00.html


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo Freunde der BOA Renntrikots,

könnt Ihr Nico bitte Eure Größen durchgeben, damit wir bald bestellen können.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Nico M. (9. Juli 2010)

@ Stefan72: Die größen von Euch "Alt-Bestellern" haben ich ja bereits. Bei dem Mail ging es mir um die Leut, die noch ein Trkot bestellen möchten.
Die Bestellung der Trikots wird Anfang der nächsten Woche ausgelöst.


----------



## Nico M. (9. Juli 2010)

Heute Abend biken wir wieder in den zwei Gruppen "BOAcool: Tempo gemäßigt" und "BOAextremo: flottere Gangart".

Somit kommt jeder von uns auf seine Kosten. Dies ist natürlich auch bei dem Wetter sehr wichtig.

Also dann bis heute Abend, Nico.


----------



## rosenland (9. Juli 2010)

Mir scheint als hätte Stefan72 für sein AlpenX nix anzuziehen.


----------



## Stefan72 (9. Juli 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Mir scheint als hätte Stefan72 für sein AlpenX nix anzuziehen.



Du liegst ja so richtig. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass ich mein neues Spanientrikot nicht mehr anziehen möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (9. Juli 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass ich mein neues Spanientrikot nicht mehr anziehen möchte.


aaah - jetzt haben wir's - Du bist schuld 

Jo


----------



## rosenland (9. Juli 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Du liegst ja so richtig. Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass ich mein neues Spanientrikot nicht mehr anziehen möchte.





dabei stand dir orange echt gut. 
machte dich so jung und frisch...


----------



## Kailinger (9. Juli 2010)

Motivations und Lehrfilm:

http://dirt.mpora.com/news/dirt-norco-visit-glencoe-mountain-centre.html


----------



## boernie (10. Juli 2010)

irgendwie hat das Phantom immer am We zu tun das ich wieder ne weile net mitfahren kann zum Eier legen isch das


----------



## Nico M. (12. Juli 2010)

Das war mal ne Freitagstour, bei dem Wetter und dann mit nem Singlespeed :-(  Mein Rad dürfte morgen endlich wieder ganz sein.
Anschließend hatten wir ein lecker Bierle in meiner Tiefgarage.

Wie war die Resonanz am Sonntag?

LG, Nico.


----------



## Tuxer (15. Juli 2010)

Zur Erinnerung:
_Wir Läufer (L.N.S.) nehmen am Freiberger-Bürgerfestlauf am 16. Juli um 19 Uhr teil und würden uns freuen, wenn uns die BOA-Freitagstour hierbei an der Strecke anfeuert.

Das ware echt toll J !!!    (Link: www.freiberger-buergerfestlauf.de)
_

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo BOAs,

Tuxer stimme ich bei! Ich könnte Eure Anfeuerung bei dem Wetter echt gebrauchen. Als Ziel nehme ich mir vor, 5 min hinter Steffen zu laufen - wird aber bestimmt nicht funktionieren, hihi 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Kailinger (16. Juli 2010)

Ich passe heut abend grundsätzlich mal


----------



## Stefan72 (16. Juli 2010)

Trotz verstauchtem Daumen werde ich heute kommen 
Weil ich letztes Wochenende wegen meinem dicken Daumen nur relativ wenig fahren konnte, bin ich schon ganz heiß auf die Ausfahrt. Hoffe es sind trotz der Temperaturen einige BOAs und MTB "Verrückte" am Start  

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (16. Juli 2010)

^^jojo

ich hab jetzt crank brothers an meinem cube. hat mich gleich gemault, weil ich aus dem linken vor der packstation nicht rechtzeitig rausgekommen bin.. sch3122 dinger.. Muss man die ölen?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. Juli 2010)

Forumfund:


> Zitat von *Aussenstelle*
> 
> 
> _Gibt es hier Leute die mit Ständer hart fahren? Kann da nichts passieren, zB das man hinkommt und hängenbleibt usw.._


 
ohne weitere Worte

nachzulesen im Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461744&page=16
echt empfehlenswerte Lektüre


----------



## Stefan72 (16. Juli 2010)

Hallo Chris,

Die crank brother sind ja nicht kompatibel mit den SPD Cleats. Ich gehe schon davon aus das du die CB Cleats montiert hattest. 
Grundsätzlich würde ich alle Pedale mit Federn ölen auch die crank brother egg beater.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (16. Juli 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> 
> Die crank brother sind ja nicht kompatibel mit den SPD Cleats. Ich gehe schon davon aus das du die CB Cleats montiert hattest.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich alle Pedale mit Federn ölen auch die crank brother egg beater.
> ...




yop, das bekomme nicht mal ich hin  obwohl.. ich hab ja auch mal eine kette falschrum... 

jetzt ist mal ein kräftiger sprüher deo auf den pedalen... ich finde auch linke geht schwerer als rechts.. aber vielleicht müssen die sich auch erstnoch einjuckeln.

fahrn mer nacher strombike oder boa trikots?


----------



## Njoedor (16. Juli 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Forumfund:
> 
> 
> ohne weiter Worte
> ...



ktwr ist sowieso Klassiker..

* Helm
* Hunde 
* Fahrradwege
* Fußvolk
* Rasieren
etc..

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=434877&highlight=girls+bikes


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. Juli 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> fahrn mer nacher strombike oder boa trikots?


 
ich fahr mit dem RSV-Tricot, wenn ich dann mitdarf

und mit HT, da ich mit dem Federweg, der durchschnittlich bei den Boas vorhanden ist mit meinem Fully sowieso nicht mithalten kann


----------



## Njoedor (16. Juli 2010)

^^ich fahr heut auch mein "gefühltes" Hardtail mit Spielzeugbremsscheiben..

ich nehm das strombike trikot. passt besser zum bike (schwarz/weiss)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (16. Juli 2010)

Egal was für Trikots Ihr anzieht und mit was für Bikes Ihr kommt. Hauptsache Ihr feuert Leonie, Steffen und mich beim Freiberger Bürgerlauf (19-20 Uhr) an. (wir sind anhand von grünen Polos erkennbar)


----------



## Njoedor (16. Juli 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> grünen Polos



achso? mitm Auto? Ich dachte Ihr lauft?


----------



## Stefan72 (17. Juli 2010)

Wer Lust auf eine Singeltrail Tour hat, kann gerne mitfahren, morgen um 9:00 Uhr in Stammheim gehts los und dann Richtung Schloß Solitude und weiter Richtung Krummbachtal.

Gefahren werden zwischen 20 und 30 Singeltrails in ca. 4,5 Std + Pausen
Start: Sonntag  9:00 Uhr 
TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (18. Juli 2010)

Hmm. Um 9h hatte ich endlich meine Vordere Bremse montiert (@Jo: 203mm, sehr lecker, falls Du das noch nicht hast) und dann den Eintrag gelesen
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Nächstes Mal..

Die Tour gestern war echt nett. Mal wieder ne Herausforderung..


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Juli 2010)

Gestern beim Aspen


----------



## bikeritzel (19. Juli 2010)

Sehr schön Rolf!
aber woher hast Du die Bilder?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Juli 2010)

Hallo Andi,
siehe Gästebuch Eintrag Chris


> Von ChrisEintrag vom 18.07.2010Konnte leider nicht teilnehmen (wegen Hexenschuss). Dafür habe ich ein paar Bilder gemacht.
> Siehe
> Link.
> http://picasaweb.google.de/115366053673950990036/MTBMarathonNordhausen2010?feat=directlink#
> ...


----------



## Njoedor (22. Juli 2010)

Wünsche unsern Alpencrossern das Beste Wetter und das alle gesund ankommen.





(bin scho neidisch )


----------



## cubescott (22. Juli 2010)

Ich versteh nicht, warum alle neidisch sind
Spätestens am 2. Tag schmerzt das Hinterteil, am 4. Tag geht's an die Substanz, und wenn's Wetter nicht optimal ist wird's zur Tortour. 
Andy, kannst Du noch die Teilnehmer aufführen, damit ich alle ins Morgengebet einbaue

Spaß beiseite, wünsch euch im _JULI_ eine _Geile Zeit_ !

See you
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (23. Juli 2010)

Ich wünsche den Alpencrosslern auch viel Spaß und eine geile Zeit


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Juli 2010)

Männer,
egal wie das Wetter wird, egal wann der Ar... weh tut, es wird gaillll!
Merci für die reichlichen Wünsche.

Wir sehn uns...
Happy biking.


----------



## Njoedor (25. Juli 2010)

Super Tour bei Spitzenwetter war das heute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bei 25% Frauenanteil haben wir BOAcool und BOAladies gleichmal zu einer Gruppe zusammengefasst (die Extremos/Stressmacher waren heut ja zum Glück nicht dabei
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

lg
chris


----------



## Nico M. (29. Juli 2010)

Morgen wird das Wetter mal wieder eine Freitagstour zulassen - juhu 
Wir treffen uns hierzu morgren um 18 Uhr am BOA-Basecamp vor dem Vereinsheim.

Hat jemand etwas von den Alpencrosslern gehört???

LG, Nico.


----------



## Tuxer (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,

also am Mittwoch war bein Aplencrosslern noch alles i.O., hlaub aber die sind abends so kaputt das es zum schreiben net mehr reicht .. ;-)
Morgen geht leider net ... ;-(

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Njoedor (30. Juli 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Morgen wird das Wetter mal wieder eine Freitagstour zulassen - juhu



Also letzten Freitag gings auch schon  Heut solls aber echt viel Besser werden. Tragt euch doch mal in die Liste entsprechend ein. Ich hab so das Grefühl die Leute kommen aus den Sommerurlauben langsam wieder zurück..

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (30. Juli 2010)

Hi Chris,

Liste gecheckt und eingetragen, da Steffen alias Tuxer nicht kann und Wolfram alias Stefan 72 wohl nicht extra aus den Alpen rüberjettet bleiben Stand jetzt nicht viel übrig. Aber pfeifn wir auf die Liste wenn heut abend trotzdem 20 Mann/Frau dastehn 

Bis heut abend
Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (30. Juli 2010)

^^denk auch dass es heut ein paar sind. der roseland taucht ja z.b. auch mal langsam wieder aus der versenkung auf..


----------



## Stefan72 (3. August 2010)

Hier kommen die BOA AlpX 2010 Daten 

*Tag 1*
*Oberstdorf / Heilbronner Hütte*

70km
2130 hm
5:44 Std netto / 8 Std brutto
Highlights: Schrofenpass 1750m, Flexenpass 1800m, Arlberg 1800m

*Tag 2*
*Heilbronner Hütte / Bodenalpe*

42km
1170hm
3:23 Std / 6,5 Std
Highlights: Heilbronner Hütte ca. 2300m, Ischgl

*Tag 3*
*Bodenalpe / Sevenerhütte*

43km
2200hm
5:25 Std / 9Std
Highlights: Fimberpass ca. 2600m, Suren, Schliningpass ca. 2350m

*Tag 4*
*Sevenerhütte / Aschbach *

77km
1260hm
4:41 Std / 7,5 Std
Highlights: Vinschgau

*Tag 5 (Königs-Etappe)  *
*Aschbach / Cles*

77km
2300hm
6:35 Std / 10Std
Highlights: Vigijoch ca. 1950m, Sitzenalm 1900m, Gampenalm ca. 1850m, Brenzer Joch ca. 1550m

*Tag 6 *
*Cles / Anderlo*

47km
4:19 Std / 7 Std
1400hm
Highlights: Selvaplano 1100m

*Tag 7 *
*Anderlo / Torbole Gardasee*

65km
5:07 Std / 8 Std
1570hm
Highlights: Govanni 1600m, Gardasee

*TOTAL: 12020 hm und 420km*

Sieben unvergessliche Tage sind zu Ende. 
Die ersten Bilder sind schon im internen Bereich. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## bikeritzel (5. August 2010)

Dringender Aufruf für SIS!

Mein Team hat sich heute Nacht ebenfalls aufgelöst!
Es haben sich zwei aus meinem Team wohl Knochenbrüche zugezogen und
können nicht fahren und der vierte kommt deshalb auch nicht.

Also wer noch kurzfristig Zeit & Lust hat auf SIS, melden!

Oder ich steig bei einer Gruppe ein, die noch nicht komplett ist.

VG
Andy


----------



## Nico M. (5. August 2010)

@Alpencrossler: Coole Tour die Ihr da absolviert habt  Könnt Ihr stolz drauf sein!
Ich kann allerdings auf den Bildern kein Elektromotor entdecken. Wo war der verbaut?

@alle: Martina, Kai und ich haben gestern das erste Sommerferienprogramm abgehalten. Wir waren von den Kids sehr begeistert und gehen davon aus, dass wir eine nette Gruppe nach den Sommerferien zusammenbekommen. Die neue Gruppe "BOA - Jugend" wird dann durch Rolf angetrieben (Info`s auf der Vereinhomepage). Wir freuen uns schon drauf


----------



## boernie (5. August 2010)

wann isch des SIS?


----------



## Njoedor (5. August 2010)

http://www.spiegel.de/auto/aktuell/0,1518,704678,00.html


----------



## Stefan72 (6. August 2010)

Das Wetter soll ja heute eher besser werden, ich bin heute dabei!

Wer Lust auf eine sehr geniale Trailtour in den Stuttgarter-WÃ¤ldern hat,  kann morgen âSamstag, gerne nach Stammheim kommen.

Tourendaten: ca. 1100-1200hm und 50-60km 
Datum: Sa. 07.08.2010, 9:30 h 
TV GaststÃ¤tte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (6. August 2010)

^^isch bin dabei (beides)


----------



## Stefan72 (6. August 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^isch bin dabei (beides)




Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (6. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Sehr gut!



Hab schliesslich genug G1 Training gemacht die Woche:

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/43209795


----------



## Njoedor (7. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Das Wetter soll ja heute eher besser werden, ich bin heute dabei!
> 
> Wer Lust auf eine sehr geniale Trailtour in den Stuttgarter-Wäldern hat,  kann morgen Samstag, gerne nach Stammheim kommen.
> 
> ...



Die Tour war saugeil  Das lohnt sich richtig da mitzufahren.


----------



## Stefan72 (8. August 2010)

Der Regen ist vorbei, es wird wieder heller.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde? So ab 11:30 Uhr 12:00 Uhr am BOA Basecamp?

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (8. August 2010)

um 9:30h wars auch schon schön... an alle Pussis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





: Tour und Wetter war saugeil. Auch wenn wir nur zu zweit waren.


----------



## Nico M. (9. August 2010)

@SIS`ler: Wie war es beim SIS?  Ist jemand auf dem Bike eingeschlafen?


----------



## berglady81 (9. August 2010)

Hallo Nico,

also das war ein super Event, ich bin nächstes Jahr wenn ich nicht im Urlaub bin wieder am Start. Ich hab die Nacht zum Tag gemacht, bei dem Lärm kann man nicht schlafen. Der nicht bei Sis dabei war, der hat wirklich was verpasst. In der Nacht zu fahren ist echt cool.

Grüße
Leonie


----------



## Njoedor (9. August 2010)

boa shirt im video..

http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/2010/08/so-is-sis/


----------



## Nico M. (10. August 2010)

Klingt ja echt super   Versuche nächstes auch mit dabei zu sein!


----------



## rosenland (11. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

Freitag der 13. !

Wäre mal wieder dabei. 
Ist wer da oder sind alle im Urlaub?

VG oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (11. August 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Freitag der 13. !
> 
> ...



Ich bin wieder eine Woche zurück aus dem Urlaub und freue mich jetzt schon auf Freitag!


----------



## Njoedor (11. August 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Freitag der 13. !
> 
> ...



roseland? roseland? wer war das nochmal?


----------



## rosenland (11. August 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> roseland? roseland? wer war das nochmal?



Der, der die letzten Wochen einen 45 Kilo Hänger hinter sich hergezogen hat und sich jetzt wieder auf "Solofahrten" freut...


----------



## Njoedor (16. August 2010)

Lohnt sich die Eurobike eigentlich überhaupt für Privatpersonen? Ist ja nur ein Publikumstag; sieht irgendwie wieder typisch Endkundenunfreundlich aus... (kann man da auch Sachen kaufen etc.?)

chris


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. August 2010)

Hi Chris

es ist halt rappelvoll dort. Ein Schnäppchen geht aber immer, insbesondere am letzten Tag. Habe auch scho überlegt ob ich hingehe. Wer hat noch Lust?

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Nico M. (17. August 2010)

Ich war letztes Jahr auch mal wieder auf der Eurobike, allerdings an den Fachhändlertagen. Da war es schon relativ voll. An Publikumstagen ist da echt die Hölle los :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (17. August 2010)

Wer Zeit hat, kann am Samstag gerne nach Stuttgart kommen.
Ich werde mit Oli eine kleine Runde drehen.

Chris wie siehts aus? 

Das K-Tal haben Sie leider Sonntag vor zwei Wochen platt gemacht. Die Reste werden wir uns ansehen.

Tourendaten: 50-60km, 5Std. 
Gemäßigtes Tempo 
Datum: Sa. 21.08.2010, 9:00 h 
TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (17. August 2010)

Yop. Hab Bock.


----------



## Njoedor (17. August 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Das K-Tal haben Sie leider Sonntag vor zwei Wochen platt gemacht. Die Reste werden wir uns ansehen.



Was hängen die Drecks Balgen auch den ganzen Tag im Wald rum. Die sollen gefälligst Playstation spielen, rtl glotzen und Wodka saufen.


----------



## boernie (18. August 2010)

hi Jungs werde versuchen dabei zu sein


----------



## rosenland (20. August 2010)

moin moin, 

also ich bin am Samtag 09:00 bei der Solituderunde mit Stefan72 		dabei. 
Heute kann ich leider nicht, muss grillen beim Chef ... 

Was macht unsere Französin mit den langen Beinen?
Biste dabei?

Bis dann 
Oli


----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2010)




----------



## rosenland (20. August 2010)

Ohh, du hast dir die Beine rasiert...

Sehr schön, ich fahre dann ganz hinten zum gucken


----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2010)

Also gut, für Dich bring ich dann extra die http://www.awgirls.com/bmx-girls/ mit


----------



## rosenland (20. August 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Also gut, für Dich bring ich dann extra die http://www.awgirls.com/bmx-girls/ mit




scheint was nettes zu sein. Schade...

*Zugriff verweigert durch SmartFilter: http://www.awgirls.com/bmx-girls/ is categorized as Pornography *


----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2010)

^^bringt euch doch auch gar nix. Du weist doch:

Ein Igel läuft im Wald spazieren und fällt in ein Loch. Ein Fuchs kommt  vorbei. Der Igel ruft hinauf: "Kannst du mich rausholen?" Der Fuchs:  "Klar, Igel", hängt seinen Schwanz in das Loch und der Igel kann
 hochklettern. Am nächsten Tag  läuft der Igel wieder durch den Wald und fällt wieder in ein Loch.  Diesmal kommt ein Kaninchen vorbei. Igel: "Kannst du mich rausholen?"  Kaninchen: "Klar, ich laufe schnell nach Hause, hole ein Seil und komme  mit meinem Porsche wieder." Was will uns diese Geschichte sagen? Wer  einen langen Schwanz hat, braucht keinen Porsche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (20. August 2010)




----------



## rosenland (20. August 2010)

Joh, der hängt bei uns in der Bart-Ecke!


----------



## Njoedor (21. August 2010)

Jo: lapierre 2011: "Die Carbonfinnen zum Schutz der Schaltwerke gibt es nun auch für SRAM-Schaltwerke"


----------



## avant (23. August 2010)

@Chris - Merci, ansonsten gibt's hier nur gute Nachrichten:  mittlerweile habe ich schon eine Menge km nur mit dem Spicy runtergespult (ja es war sogar ein Marathon mit dabei) und - seltsamerweise - halten mittlerweile meine Schaltwerke ...

@all - sonderbare Entwicklung hier im Thread - muß ich mir jetzt um die BOAs Gedanken machen ? 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. August 2010)

> @all - sonderbare Entwicklung hier im Thread - muß ich mir jetzt um die BOAs Gedanken machen ?


 
ist doch nett, da muß ich nicht immer zu Fixedgear.at


----------



## Njoedor (23. August 2010)

Ich glaub er meinte was anderes... aber netter link.


----------



## rosenland (25. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

gibt es am kommenden Freitag eine offizielle Tour oder sind alle Guides auf der Party von S. ?


@Nico, wenn es was offizielles gibt, würde ich um 1730 bei dir vorbeikommen wegen den Trikots. 
Stefan72 wäre wohl auch dabei. 


Wenn es am Freitag nichts mit Guide gibt, könnte man einen kurzen Nightride in Stuttgart machen 


VGO


----------



## Njoedor (25. August 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Wenn es am Freitag nichts mit Guide gibt, könnte man einen kurzen Nightride in Stuttgart machen
> 
> VGO



Da wär ich auch dabei (Akkus prüfen, gelle)


----------



## Nico M. (25. August 2010)

@rosenland: Trikot´s sind gerade eingetroffen.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass alle die fahren könnten auf die Hochzeitsparty gehen. Ihr nicht???
Trefft Euch doch am RSV-Heim und startet Eure Tour von dort aus...

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (25. August 2010)

*ICH* habe bzgl. der Hochzeitsparty nichts gehört und es nur deiner Mail entnommen. Weiss also nichts offizielles über Ort und Zeit. 

Wenn Freitag keiner verlässlich da ist, machen wir vielleicht 'ne eigene Runde. 


Vielleicht hole ich die Trikots dann mit dem Auto vorher bei dir ab. 
Würde mich aber nochmals melden....


----------



## Njoedor (25. August 2010)

^^bring meins mit.


----------



## Stefan72 (25. August 2010)

Hallo Oli,

meine zwei Trikots (Größe L) kannst Du mir bitte auch abholen und zur 18:00 Uhr Tour mitbringen.
Ich komme am Freitag wie immer zur Tour. 

Was ist mit Dir Chris, auch am Start?

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Battlingzeus (25. August 2010)

Hallo Leutle

wer möchte alles am Samstag den 04.09 mit zur Eurobike. Bitte über Forum oder direkt bei mir melden. Platz gibt es für bis zu 6 Mitfahrer

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Njoedor (26. August 2010)

@Wolfram: Mach beides mit, Freitags Tour in Besigheim oder Night ride in Stgt.
@Felix: Meine Frau will selbst fahrn ;o( Wir treffen uns dann in Fn..
@Oli: meins ist in XL


----------



## Stefan72 (26. August 2010)

Hallo Oli 
Hallo Chris,

für einen Night Ride ist es mir noch zu früh, es wird ja erst um 21:00Uhr dunkel.
Ich würde die BOA Tour um 18:00 Uhr vorziehen. Außerdem ist ja zur Zeit an den offiziellen Terminen sehr viel los.  Im Moment kommen viele Kurzentschlossene aus dem Forum. Die letzten Wochenenden waren es immer min. 10 Leute. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (26. August 2010)

Alles klar, dann um 1800 am Base bzw. 1730 bei Nico zum Shirts abholen.


----------



## Nico M. (26. August 2010)

@Rosenland: Dass mit 17:30 Uhr bei mir geht klar.
@Stefan72:  Cool das Ihr um 18:00 Uhr startet -> wir gehen auf die Hochzeit. Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht schlechter!

LG, an alle.


----------



## Njoedor (26. August 2010)




----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. August 2010)

Hallo Chris,
ist das der Aufhänger für eine Sammelbestellung  
Also ich würde den kleidsamen blauen Poncho nehmen, oder gibt`s den auch in grün oder braun, dann könnten wir doch das Boa-Logo draufdrucken lassen


----------



## Njoedor (26. August 2010)

"Hoffentlich wird das Wetter nicht schlechter!"

^^deshalb.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. August 2010)

Für alle Sisis und solche, die es werden wollen

schaut mal hier


----------



## Njoedor (26. August 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Für alle Sisis und solche, die es werden wollen
> 
> schaut mal hier


----------



## ARB (26. August 2010)

hola todos,

ob Ihrs glaubt oder nicht; der grüne BOA Materialtransporter bzw Forstbus hat neuen TÜV juhuu. isch halt Qualität. Dann können neue Touren kommen. man muß halt ein bisle mehr bier mítnehmen denn er verliert gern mal was 

ciao hebel


----------



## berglady81 (27. August 2010)

super das freut mich für Euch zwei, dann kann der nächste SiS komen


----------



## Njoedor (28. August 2010)

heut regnets (fast) net. los jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (3. September 2010)

Das Wetter wird ja heute und am WE sehr gut! Da wird ja wieder einiges los sein.

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Njoedor (3. September 2010)

mein lapierre liegt in Einzelteilen im Keller  und ich hab Schnupfen.. Aber ich komm glaub trotzdem. aber heut dann nur Gruppe BOAmorbus


----------



## Stefan72 (3. September 2010)

Da wird sich dein AMS aber freuen, endlich darf es mal wieder raus in den Wald.
Ich fahre heute bei den BAOmagicshine.  
Auf dem Heimweg wirds hoffentlich schon dunkel sein, dann kann ich endlich mal meine neue Lampe testen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. September 2010)

> ich hab Schnupfen.. Aber ich komm glaub trotzdem. aber heut dann nur Gruppe BOAmorbus


Hallo Chris,
wenn ich das vor unserem Ausritt gelesen hätte, hätte ich den ein oder anderen Anstieg ausgelassen


----------



## Njoedor (5. September 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Chris,
> wenn ich das vor unserem Ausritt gelesen hätte, hätte ich den ein oder anderen Anstieg ausgelassen



Beim ersten Anstieg hatte ich den Schnupfen schon wieder vergessen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. September 2010)

schaut mal bei: Indoorcycling (Spinning) beim RSV Besigheim


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. September 2010)

wer ist am Sonntog noch beim Neckarsulmer MTB-Marathon dabei?

Andy und Leonie als Short Track Mixed Team und Steffen hab ich auf der TN-Liste entdeckt


----------



## Njoedor (7. September 2010)

Hat mal jemand Lust, da ne Runde zu fahrn?
-->


----------



## Kailinger (7. September 2010)

Heubach, odder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (7. September 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Heubach, odder?



yop. hat auch so tolle strecken da und is nur 1h wech


----------



## bikeritzel (7. September 2010)

Ich sag nur BIKE THE ROCK!
http://www.biketherock.de/d-home.htm


----------



## Njoedor (10. September 2010)

Hier ist was fürn Wolfram (Garmin Halterungen in allen Varianten):

http://www.bikertech.de/html/garmin.html


----------



## Stefan72 (10. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

leider habe ich heute und morgen keine Zeit. Wer hat Lust am Sonntag eine kleine Runde in Stuttgart zu drehen? Wie immer, ca. 55-65km.

TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

8:00 oder 9:00 Uhr ist mir egal.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTBle (10. September 2010)

Werde heute auch kommen.


----------



## Njoedor (10. September 2010)

^^sehr schön, sogar eingetragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. September 2010)

Nach der Sommeraktion in der Martina und Kai immer Mittwochs mit den Kids unterwegs waren, fand gestern der erste MTB- Jugendtreff statt.
Marie, Marco und Patrick haben beschlossen, daß wir die "Bombenkrater" im Wald zwichen Korea und Husarenhof unsicher machen. Kai, Jo und ich waren die Begleiter.
Prima Gelände um zu üben.
Kai packte seine Hütchen aus und ein kleiner Wettkampf, wer die längste Bremsspur in den Schotter ziehen kann, wurde veranstaltet. Marie lag lange in Führung, aber zum Schluß zogen Patrick und Marco gleich.
Über eine "Hammerabfahrt" ging unser "Höllentrail" zurück zum RSV-Heim.

Mir hats richtig Spaß gemacht, bis zum nächsten Freitag


----------



## Stefan72 (17. September 2010)

Die Trail-Tour heute war wieder absolut genial, ich freue mich schon auf Sonnstag 


@ Lukas,Dein Vater wollte die Adresse vom DX Lampenimporteur in der EU. Hier ist die Webseite:
http://www.magicshine.eu/
Ich habe dort auch schon bestellt. Die Lampe war innerhalb von 4 Tagen da.

Oder direkt aus China:
https://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.44459

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Stango (18. September 2010)

Danke für den Link !!!


----------



## avant (20. September 2010)

... in der Tat - wir hatten wieder ordentlich Spaß auf der Sonntags-Tour. Martina und ich freuen uns bereits auf die nächste Trail-Jagd.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. September 2010)

Geile Sache am Sonntag..... Man weiß gar net, welche beeindruckende Scenery direkt vor der Haustür liegt. Voll der Burner. 










Macht voll Laune mit Euch Cranks! You rock the hill!!


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. September 2010)

Anbei noch geiles Pic mit "Weitsicht"






Geil..geil..geil!


----------



## Njoedor (20. September 2010)

nice pics. Gibt's noch mehr (per Mail oder Picassa vielleicht)?

Stefan27 äh 72:
Hast Du das:




gemeint? Da sollten wir unbedingt hin.. ist ja episch


----------



## Njoedor (20. September 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Anbei noch geiles Pic mit "Weitsicht"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und die Sissi hat Strapse an


----------



## Stefan72 (20. September 2010)

@Chris Ja, zum warm werden genau das Richtige danach auf den Schauinsland und die gelbe/blaue Raute wieder runter.  Ist technisch nicht ganz ohne, sind aber 48km und 1630hm Fahrspaß der Extraklasse.


----------



## rosenland (20. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> und die Sissi hat Strapse an





LOL ...
und die Enduro-Pussi muss sich vor Erschöpfung gerade nach vorne beugen und :kotz:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (20. September 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> LOL ...
> und die Enduro-Pussi muss sich vor Erschöpfung gerade nach vorne beugen und :kotz:



 das gibt den Guten Vinovomitus aus Besigheim


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> nice pics. Gibt's noch mehr (per Mail oder Picassa vielleicht)?
> 
> Stefan27 äh 72:
> Hast Du das:
> ...



Hossa Komapdre.
Lego, hab ich noch ein Paar Pics von der geilen Tour. Gimme your email-adress and You´ll get it.


----------



## Njoedor (20. September 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Hossa Komapdre.
> Lego, hab ich noch ein Paar Pics von der geilen Tour. Gimme your email-adress and You´ll get it.



pn, companero


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. September 2010)

So, Pics sind nun zum DL in meinem Fotoalbum!!


----------



## Nico M. (21. September 2010)

Hey da wird man ja echt neidisch, wenn man die Bilder der Sonntagsausfahrt sieht!  Ich muss mich noch auf vier Beinen fortbewegen :-(

LG, Nico.


----------



## Njoedor (21. September 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hey da wird man ja echt neidisch, wenn man die Bilder der Sonntagsausfahrt sieht!  Ich muss mich noch auf vier Beinen fortbewegen :-(
> 
> LG, Nico.



ojeoje, Gute Besserung!

die sissi hat doch so ein kinderanhänger..  da müsste der nico doch reinpassen, beim nächsten samstagsausflug


----------



## wrathchild053 (22. September 2010)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hey da wird man ja echt neidisch, wenn man die Bilder der Sonntagsausfahrt sieht!  Ich muss mich noch auf vier Beinen fortbewegen :-(
> 
> LG, Nico.



Bin nicht im Bilde! What went wrong??
Ist Dir womöglich ein Baum in die Flugbahn gerannt!? 
Anyway, Gute Besserung und wie Njoedor bereits sagte: Wir nehmen Dich auch so mit... da gibts ein paar Kondi-Bolzen, die am Sonntag nach den 1127Höhenmetern noch aussahen wie aus dem Ei gepellt (Ich gehörte da leider noch net dazu!). Demnach kriegen die bei der nächsten Ausfahrt einfach ne Anhängerkupplung an den Drahtesel rangezimmert und Du schmeisst Dich einfach in Sänfte und lässt Dich ziehen!! Deal or no Deal?


----------



## Stefan72 (22. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

die Stuttgarter fahren am Sonntag südlich von Stuttgart (zwischen Böblingen und Herrenberg) eine Trail tour.

Wer hat Lust?

Grüße Stefan72



radi01 schrieb:


> Am Sonntag machen wir eine Schönbuchtrailtour nach Schloss Hohenentringen.
> Info:
> http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html
> 
> ...


----------



## Njoedor (22. September 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die Stuttgarter fahren am Sonntag südlich von Stuttgart (zwischen Böblingen und Herrenberg) eine Trail tour.
> 
> ...



hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. September 2010)

Zitat GPS-Tour.Info:





> Leider dauert es im Schönbuch immer etwas bis die Trails nach längeren Regenfällen wieder trocken sind, da der Boden teilweise recht lehmig ist. Es lohnt sich also auf eine Trockenphase zu warten.


 
ist laut Wetterbericht dann Sonntag der richtige Zeitpunkt?


----------



## Stefan72 (22. September 2010)

@ Klar  eine Schlammschlacht ist doch was feines


----------



## cubescott (22. September 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> So, Pics sind nun zum DL in meinem Fotoalbum!!



Dolle Bilder Mann
Leider hab ichs ned gschaffd, mich rechtzeitig ins BOA-Outfit zu schäla


----------



## wrathchild053 (23. September 2010)

cubescott schrieb:


> Dolle Bilder Mann
> Leider hab ichs ned gschaffd, mich rechtzeitig ins BOA-Outfit zu schäla


 

Dann mach mal am Samstag 14.00 die olle Rübe startklar , wenn´s wieder heisst: Freie Bahn mit Marzipan


----------



## cubescott (23. September 2010)

Ui, little Mischtverständnis
I war dabei un bin au auf 2 Bilder druff, nur hab i zwecks Frostschutz nochs
blaue RSV-Jäckle an.
Nö, kann ned bis Samstach warten, wo wir doch scho morga abend starten.

See you
Rainer


----------



## Njoedor (24. September 2010)

Jemand hat endlich den Baum durchgesägt am Bikepark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (24. September 2010)

wie schauts heute aus?



Also ich gehe, hoffe ich bin nicht alleine und ein guide kommt....
egal was von oben kommt.


----------



## Njoedor (24. September 2010)




----------



## rosenland (24. September 2010)

und ?
kommste oder pussi?


----------



## Njoedor (24. September 2010)

weis net so recht


----------



## rosenland (24. September 2010)




----------



## Njoedor (24. September 2010)

das schneit ja schon fast..


----------



## IDWORXER (24. September 2010)

Wie sieht es morgen aus. Wird bei jedem Wetter gefahren? 

Will nicht umsonst anreisen. Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei!!!

Grüßle Sven


----------



## rosenland (24. September 2010)

*
Also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber so wie heute war es sch****.*

Als Mitfahrer stehen oben 8 Leute drin, und ich war (mit einem Arbeitskollegen, der heute zum 1.mal mitfahren wollte) alleine da. 

Dann braucht man die Funktion auch gar nicht und sollte die BOA Touren nicht mit diesem offiziellen Touch "jeder kann mitfahren" anpreisen. 


Die Tour heute war dann übrigens trotzdem gut, 40km bei Dreckswetter und 12 Grad.


----------



## Njoedor (25. September 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> *
> Also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber so wie heute war es sch****.*



Du meckerst doch 

Das bei Konstant-regen niemand kommt ist doch eigentlich klar. Heute muss man auch noch sehen, wie das Wetter sich so entwickelt.

Das mit dem Termin und der eingetragenen Leutz seh ich aber auc so... Die Leute die im Forum angemeldet  sind könnten das ruhig up to date halten.

Kai, start doch als mal mit 0 eingetragenen Leuten.


----------



## bikeritzel (25. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Jemand hat endlich den Baum durchgesägt am Bikepark



Das war der Klabautermann auf dem Bike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IDWORXER (25. September 2010)

Nachdem sich nun meine Frau krank ins Bett gelegt hat, hat sich das für mich heute mit dem biken erledigt. Leider... Grüße Sven


----------



## Kailinger (25. September 2010)

Aaalter, es hat geschüttet und die Anmeldefunktion hab ich nicht erfunden.

Klar kann jeder mitfahren. Die Realität findet immer noch im Wald statt und nicht im Web. 

Ich lösche die Teilnehmer sporadisch immer wieder raus wenn mirs danach ist.

Grüßle, Kai 

ACHTUNG: heute regnet es! Der Blick in meine Glaskugel verät mir, dass keine 5 Leute am Headquater stehen werden. ;-)



rosenland schrieb:


> *
> Also ich will ja nicht meckern, aber so wie heute war es sch****.*
> 
> Als Mitfahrer stehen oben 8 Leute drin, und ich war (mit einem Arbeitskollegen, der heute zum 1.mal mitfahren wollte) alleine da.
> ...


----------



## rosenland (25. September 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Die Realität findet immer noch im Wald statt und nicht im Web.



Vollkommen richtig! 

Und da ich mir die BOA-Zeit nicht beliebig aus unserem Familienalltag "rausschneiden" kann, fahre ich bei jedem Wetter. Egal ob Regen, Schnee oder 40 Grad. 

Und dann interessiert es mich eben, ob ich alleine unterwegs bin oder eben nicht...


----------



## Njoedor (25. September 2010)

^^bei Regen, Schnee oder 40 Grad wär ich ja mitgefahrn. Aber bei Sprühregen..


----------



## cubescott (25. September 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Vollkommen richtig!
> 
> Und da ich mir die BOA-Zeit nicht beliebig aus unserem Familienalltag "rausschneiden" kann, fahre ich bei jedem Wetter. Egal ob Regen, Schnee oder 40 Grad.
> 
> Und dann interessiert es mich eben, ob ich alleine unterwegs bin oder eben nicht...



Arme Kuh Elsa, 2 Leutz für Regen isch so schlechd ned. Hab letztes Jahr 1 x bei Sturm un 1 x bei Regen auch allein ne BOA-Runde gedreht, isch doch viel exclusiver als einer von 10 zu sein. No Risk, No Fun


----------



## Njoedor (25. September 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Und da ich mir die BOA-Zeit nicht beliebig aus unserem Familienalltag "rausschneiden" kann,



Mann muss Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## wrathchild053 (25. September 2010)

Eh ich denke, hierfährt der harte Kern?! Steh hier vor der BOA-Hütte und keine Menschenseele in Sicht! Ok,werde noch 10min warten und dann allein lospilgern.... heute ist Biketag.


----------



## Kailinger (25. September 2010)

ACHTUNG: 

ab 1.10. gilt der Winterfahrplan.

Ungerade Woche: alle 14 Tage Nightride Freitags um 18.30 Uhr + Samstags um 13.00 Uhr

Gerade Woche: Sonntags um 9.30 Uhr

Hab bei der Gelegenheit die Mitfahrer aus den Terminen entfernt. ;-)

Kai


----------



## wrathchild053 (25. September 2010)

Allright. Bin jetzt vom Rain-Ride zurück und hab mich nu trocken gelegt. War leicht feucht aber was soll´s ...... Neopren rulez!!
Ich bin nochmals die ersten 4 Single-Trails von vor zwei Wochen abgefahren...... 




tja.. heut braucht es keine Fango-Packung mehr:







Bin dann am good old Wolfstein vorbei und hab nochmal die Auffahrt geübt, wo es mich vor zwei 2 Wochen so dermaßen zerbröselt hat und ich dort Hautfetzen lassen musste....




Na also...geht nicht, gibt´s nicht!

Das war heute schon grenzgängig, denn die nassen Wurzeln sind schweine-glitschig. Aber was soll´s: Pipi machen is nich!!

Summa summarum waren die 3,5h und 60km bei 1100Höhenmeter trotz des Wetters mega-geil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (26. September 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> die Stuttgarter fahren am Sonntag südlich von Stuttgart (zwischen Böblingen und Herrenberg) eine Trail tour.
> 
> ...




Morn. Dafür reichts mir heut leider doch net  und es is ja auch wirklich ziemlich matschig).. und die Stuttgarter sind recht schnell..

Aber wie wärs nacher (so um 10h) mit ner "normalen" Runde? Fährt wer mit? Ab Freiberg vielleicht?


----------



## Stefan72 (26. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Morn. Dafür reichts mir heut leider doch net  und es is ja auch wirklich ziemlich matschig).. und die Stuttgarter sind recht schnell..
> 
> Aber wie wärs nacher (so um 10h) mit ner "normalen" Runde? Fährt wer mit? Ab Freiberg vielleicht?



Ich geh nach Gärtringen. Vielleicht das nächste mal


----------



## Njoedor (26. September 2010)

^^Have fun. Berichte dann wie die Tour war (ich bin grad echt im weicheimodus).


----------



## Njoedor (26. September 2010)

Falls jemand Probleme mit Win7 und Google Earth hat (Bilder laden zu langsam). z.B. beim betrachten der AlpenX Route:

http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=407c7b458a56009c&hl=de&fid=407c7b458a56009c000491242bc26751


----------



## wrathchild053 (26. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Morn. Dafür reichts mir heut leider doch net  und es is ja auch wirklich ziemlich matschig).. und die Stuttgarter sind recht schnell..
> 
> Aber wie wärs nacher (so um 10h) mit ner "normalen" Runde? Fährt wer mit? Ab Freiberg vielleicht?



Sorry, zu spät gelesen. Sonst wär ich dabei gewesen!


----------



## Nico M. (27. September 2010)

Wie schon vom Kai erwähnt, gilt ab kommenden Freitag der Winterfahrplan,
welchen ich heute Abend in die RSV-Page einstelle.

Bezüglich den Terminen im Forum bzw. unseren Terminen, muss ich Kai seine Meinung bekräftigen, dass es immer wieder vorkommt, dass der eine oder andere trotz Anmeldung nicht vorbei kommt.

Ich würde vorschlagen, dass wir die Meinungen zu den Terminen und den Guids mal bei unserer nächsten Hocketse im Oktober / November im RSV-Heim besprechen. Bis dahin sollten wir cool bleiben und den Spaß am biken nicht vergessen!!!

Liebe Grüße Eurer Präsi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (27. September 2010)

Hat jemand bock, heute Abend ab 18.00uhr und / oder am Mittwoch Abend ne runde zu drehen?


----------



## bikeritzel (27. September 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Hat jemand bock, heute Abend ab 18.00uhr und / oder am Mittwoch Abend ne runde zu drehen?



Heut isch a bißle schlecht, aber morgen, also Dienstag ist bekanntlich um 18:30h Singlespeedausfahrt - nach dem Motto "ohne Schaltung oder ohne Pimel".
Treffpunkt am BOA-Basecamp.

Am Mittwoch 18h wäre ich mit von der Party!


----------



## Stefan72 (27. September 2010)

Die Schönbuch Trailtour ist genial. Die müssen wir auch mal fahren, Absolut geile Abfahrten und Trails.

http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.37858.html

Das Tempo der Stuttgarter ist wie bei uns, also eher gemäßigtes Tempo. MTB sind auch ca. 50% HT 50% Fullys wie bei uns.


----------



## MTBFan82 (27. September 2010)

Hoi,
ich hoff ihr seid nicht noch viel schneller geworden seit unsrer Bregenzausfahrt!?  Naja ich muß mich erstmal wieder rankämpfen um wieder mitzufahrn. Spätestens zur Pfälzerwaldausfahrt will ich wieder fit und dabei sein  

Gruß Don ihr wisst schon


----------



## wrathchild053 (27. September 2010)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Heut isch a bißle schlecht, aber morgen, also Dienstag ist bekanntlich um 18:30h Singlespeedausfahrt - nach dem Motto "ohne Schaltung oder ohne Pimel".
> Treffpunkt am BOA-Basecamp.
> 
> Am Mittwoch 18h wäre ich mit von der Party!



ÄH, ja guttt ääähhhhh. Da ich weder "keine Schaltung" habe noch "ohne Riemen" bin, fällt das mit morgen wohl aus für mich. 
Ist aber auch gut so, mal einen Tag auf Recreation zu machen, denn ich war heut mit meinem Nachbar kurz mal eben 2h Volllast auf 40km und 810HM powern. Der Knabe hat echt Luft....liegt vielleicht daran, dass jener schon 20Jahre im Sattel sitzt.  
Wenn ich da an das Lieferdatum meines ersten MTB´s zurückdenke (19.07.10), dann hatte er nochmal Glück , dass ich ihn net abgeledert hab.........kleiner Scherz am Rande: Lieg noch unterm Sauerstoffzelt!!
Aber voll geil- Ein Single-Trail am anderen. Das war saugeil!!
Und dabei hab ich heuer mein Lupinchen eingeweiht: Ich nenne sie mal Wilma und SIE ist echt ne strahlende Erscheinung.
Demanch steht den Nightrides mit Euch nix mehr im Wege.

Also am Mittwoch Abend geht klar, schaff das aber net vor 18.30Uhr nach Besigheim, Du weisst ja... 20min Anfahrt. Oder man trifft sich irgendwo in der Mitte.


----------



## bikeritzel (28. September 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Also am Mittwoch Abend geht klar, schaff das aber net vor 18.30Uhr nach Besigheim, Du weisst ja... 20min Anfahrt. Oder man trifft sich irgendwo in der Mitte.



Also dann Mi. 18:30h am BOA-Basecamp, und Lämpchen nicht vergessen.
Mal schaun wer heller leuchten kann.

Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. September 2010)

> Pfälzerwaldausfahrt


 
ist da was in Planung? auf den Homepage-Terminen steht nix, oder erst nach KW 46?


----------



## rosenland (28. September 2010)

surfnestie schrieb:


> ist da was in planung? Auf den homepage-terminen steht nix, oder erst nach kw 46?




24.10.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. September 2010)

Hallo Oliver,
davon war aber 15:51 Uhr noch nichts zu lesen


----------



## rosenland (28. September 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> davon war aber 15:51 Uhr noch nichts zu lesen




stimmt... stand auch nur im mail vom präsi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (28. September 2010)

Shit, Fehler! Danke Nico

SO IST ES RICHTIG:



Kailinger schrieb:


> ACHTUNG:
> 
> ab 1.10. gilt der Winterfahrplan.
> 
> ...



Wow, das macht das ganze ja noch übersichtlicher... 
Last minute biking stimmt aber!
Homepage stimmt auch!
Dämliches Wetter


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

^^also wenn man zu den singlespeed beinrasierten rennrad schw** ääääääähhhhh ich meine zu dem Singelspeed Event mit Schaltung dran will, darf mann wohl auch wenn man im Kleid kommt (oder Sissi heist)... So sagte man es mir.

Wer macht eigentlich noch alles Streckenposten am So.? und ich hoffe da steht man als wenigsten zu zweit da (falls man mal muss *g*)?

@Stefan72; son mist, da hätt ich doch mitkönnen.. Ich hab allerdings in richtung schönbuch ziemlich schwarze wolken gesehen??? (oder ich weis nicht in welcher richtung schönbuch vom stromberga aus is, kann natürlich auch sein)


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Shit, Fehler! Danke Nico
> 
> SO IST ES RICHTIG:
> 
> ...



da war so eine anregung: wöchentlicher nightride... oder solln mer vielleicht selbst organisieren (startpunkt bietigheim oder so..)


----------



## Stefan72 (28. September 2010)

@ Chris, es hat 3 Std. lang geregnet. Die Richtung war also schon richtig  Ich bin am Posten Nr. 53. Hoffe auch dass man min. zu  zweit ist.

Jede Woche Freitag Night Ride ist ein MUSS! Auch wenn wir den Termin selber organisierten müssen . Ich bin dabei, und Strecken habe ich mittlerweile genügend auf dem GPS.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @ Chris, es hat 3 Std. lang geregnet. Die Richtung war also schon richtig  Ich bin am Posten Nr. 53. Hoffe auch dass man min. zu  zweit ist.
> 
> Jede Woche Freitag Night Ride ist ein MUSS! Auch wenn wir den Termin selber organisierten müssen . Ich bin dabei, und Strecken habe ich mittlerweile genügend auf dem GPS.
> 
> Grüße Stefan72



Ich bin Nr.16 - wo immer das auch ist 

Ah prima. Da brauchen wir in Zukunft ja eigentlich gar keine Guides mehr. Ich finde es immer schön wenn menschen durch Computer ersetzt werden  )


----------



## Stefan72 (28. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> Ich bin Nr.16 - wo immer das auch ist
> 
> Ah prima. Da brauchen wir in Zukunft ja eigentlich gar keine Guides mehr. Ich finde es immer schön wenn menschen durch Computer ersetzt werden  )



So -  ich hab mal ein paar Termine an geraden Wochen eingestellt. Jetzt können wir jede Woche am Freitag biken. Der Guide heißt dann Garmin

Man beachte meine neue emailadresse unter Kontakt


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> So -  ich hab mal ein paar Termine an geraden Wochen eingestellt. Jetzt können wir jede Woche am Freitag biken. Der Guide heißt dann Garmin
> 
> Man beachte meine neue emailadresse unter Kontakt



"Reine Anfänger sind bei uns sicher konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas überfordert, " <-- das is ja mal wieder typisch Du 


--
Grad kam ne mail: "Hier können wir nach der Fahrt die (warmen!) Duschen nutzen,"
^^wer braucht denn sowas 

--

ich nehm trotzdem deine alte mail adresse


----------



## Stefan72 (28. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> "Reine AnfÃ¤nger sind bei uns sicher konditionell und fahrtechnisch etwas Ã¼berfordert, " <-- das is ja mal wieder typisch Du
> 
> 
> --
> ...



Den Text hab ich von einer anderen MTB-Gruppe Ã¼bernommen. GefÃ¤llt mir aber gut â trifft es genau. 
Die Mail fÃ¼r Warmduscher ist sicher von Oli


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

^^hehe. würde passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (28. September 2010)

LOL

***finger****


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

^^geh fliegen fangen


----------



## rosenland (28. September 2010)

@stefan72

sehe gerade, dass man da mit so 'ner China Sch**** mytinyshit und magicshit fahren muss.

Ist dann wohl doch nix für mich.


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

nee. nix für Dich

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MOS6_01fqw"]YouTube        - TV-Werbung - Kampagne zu Dacia Duster SUV GelÃ¤ndewagen[/nomedia]


----------



## Njoedor (28. September 2010)

a propos. ab minute 5 anschauen:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PIOsW1zjpo"]YouTube        - BMW M6 800 PS - GRIP das Motormagazin / RTL2 - WÃ¶lfe im Schafspelz[/nomedia]


----------



## rosenland (28. September 2010)

Können wir ja nächstes Jahr in den Alpen nochmals besprechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (28. September 2010)

Hi

Bin Mittwoch auch mit dabei.
Werde 18:30 Uhr mit meinen zwei Teelichtern am Basecamp sein.

Gruß Toni


----------



## avant (29. September 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> ist da was in Planung? auf den Homepage-Terminen steht nix, oder erst nach KW 46?


... die eMail bzgl. der Pfälzerwaldtour hat Martina gestern an den RSV-Verteiler geschickt. Wir rechnen mit reger Beteiligung 

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## bikeritzel (29. September 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> ^^also wenn man zu den singlespeed beinrasierten rennrad schw** ääääääähhhhh ich meine zu dem Singelspeed Event mit Schaltung dran will, darf mann wohl auch wenn man im Kleid kommt (oder Sissi heist)... So sagte man es mir.



Na, das mit den beinrasierten rennrad .... hab ich mal überlesen.
Klar, kann man zur Singlespeed-Ausfahrt mit Schaltung und Pim.. kommen.
Kleid ist für Pim..fahrer mit Schaltung obligatorisch.
Kleiner Tipp, neuen Schaltzug auch gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Njoedor (29. September 2010)

avant schrieb:


> ... die eMail bzgl. der Pfälzerwaldtour hat Martina gestern an den RSV-Verteiler geschickt. Wir rechnen mit reger Beteiligung
> 
> Grüssle,
> 
> Jo



Welche Reifen soll ich für diese Tour nehmen? 

(ja, mir ist langweilig)


----------



## wrathchild053 (29. September 2010)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Na, das mit den beinrasierten rennrad .... hab ich mal überlesen.
> Klar, kann man zur Singlespeed-Ausfahrt mit Schaltung und Pim.. kommen.
> Kleid ist für Pim..fahrer mit Schaltung obligatorisch.
> Kleiner Tipp, neuen Schaltzug auch gleich mitnehmen.


 
Alles klar!!
Ich seh schon, ich hab hier echt schlechten Umgang!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. September 2010)

> die eMail bzgl. der Pfälzerwaldtour hat Martina gestern an den RSV-Verteiler geschickt. Wir rechnen mit reger Beteiligung


 
Ich bin dabei, Anmeldung geht heute noch raus 



> Welche Reifen soll ich für diese Tour nehmen?


ich lass die "Sommerbereifung" noch drauf 
im Pfälzerwald ist es eher sandig als lehmig, hab ich gehört 

Vielleicht darf auch das "Neue" mit , wenn die Gabel endlich geliefert wird

PS.: Smilies sind einfach g.....


----------



## Nico M. (29. September 2010)

Wow, wenn man ein Tag nicht im Forum nachliest gibt es manchmal sogar zwei neue Seiten. Dank unseren eifrigen 3 Schreiberlingen ... 

@all: unsere bekannten und ursprünglich abgestimmten Termine (siehe Homepage bzw. Flyer) lassen wir vorerst bestehen! Demnach fahren wir wie folgt: 



> Ungerade Woche: alle 14 Tage Nightride Freitags um 18.30 Uhr + SONNTAGS um 9.30 Uhr
> Gerade Woche: SAMSTAGS um 13.00 Uhr



Weiteres besprechen wir im November bei einem MTB-Abend.

@avant: vielen Dank für Eure ORGA und super Ausarbeitung der "Pfälzer Wald Tour" am 24.10.2010.

LG, Nico.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. September 2010)

> @avant: vielen Dank für Eure ORGA und super Ausarbeitung der "Pfälzer Wald Tour" am 24.10.2010


 
"zerscht mol gugga, ond no loba" 

aber so wie ich die Zwei kenne, wirds klasse 

Hauptsache ihn nehmt mich diemal mit und laßt mich nicht wieder verschlafen 

Gutes Wetter hab ich mal schon bestellt: klick hier


----------



## wrathchild053 (29. September 2010)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Bin Mittwoch auch mit dabei.
> Werde 18:30 Uhr mit meinen zwei Teelichtern am Basecamp sein.
> ...


Ssubääär!


----------



## Njoedor (30. September 2010)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-stream-vom-nordfl%C3%BCgel-am-stuttgarter-hauptbahnhof

Wasserwerfer mit cs Gas gegen Schülergruppen.. Dein Freund und Helfer..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (30. September 2010)

Der nightride gestern war echt voll der Burner! Wir Drei haben mit unseren Teelichtern Deluxe so richtig den Wald geflasht. Saubäär


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,
ich starte um 18 Uhr mit den Kids, wer hat noch Lust?

ca 1,5 Std, ab BOA-Basecamp


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Marathonisti,
wie wärs, Freitag abend Abschlußtraining vor Sonntag (Lautertal) 
Laut IBC-Terminen sind Oliver und Andy, als "Leiter" Wolfram mitdabei
werd mich auchgleich eintragen. Hab zwar keine Magicshine, aber mit 2x Sigma(Black & Kharma) bin ich auch nicht blind

Wenns nicht staut, werd ich mitfahren können. Hol mein Womo aus Friedrichshafen, ist dort während der Eurobike liegengeblieben (Getiebeschaden) und nun endlich fertig. Scheiß Ersatzteillage  bei so alten Gefährten.


----------



## Njoedor (5. Oktober 2010)

^^10 - 20°C lt. wetter.net - wie goil ;o>

("Abschluss" - Training ist gut..)


----------



## rosenland (5. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> .... Hab zwar keine Magicshine, aber mit 2x Sigma(Black & Kharma) bin ich auch nicht blind
> 
> .




Kein Problem, ich hab im schlimmsten Fall etwas Licht für dich übrig


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Oktober 2010)

> ("Abschluss" - Training ist gut..)



natürlich nur vor dem Marathon, am Samstag dann kein "Training", nur ne lockere Ausfahrt mit 60 km und 1500hm (Scherz!!!)


----------



## Njoedor (5. Oktober 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich hab im schlimmsten Fall etwas Licht für dich übrig



Nachtsicht Gerät ist jetzt in, ihr Luschen..


----------



## rosenland (5. Oktober 2010)

Dann solltest du aber besser nicht in meine Richtung schauen...


----------



## Njoedor (5. Oktober 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Dann solltest du aber besser nicht in meine Richtung schauen...



Du weist ja auf was die predators reagieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/live-stream-vom-nordfl%C3%BCgel-am-stuttgarter-hauptbahnhof
> 
> Wasserwerfer mit cs Gas gegen Schülergruppen.. Dein Freund und Helfer..



moin,

braucht man nichts zu sagen, war ne echte glanzleistung der freunde und helfer

gruß
hardy

hoffe das ich bald mal wieder mitfahren kann


----------



## Battlingzeus (6. Oktober 2010)

riderhardy schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> braucht man nichts zu sagen, war ne echte glanzleistung der freunde und helfer
> 
> ...



Hallo Hardy

wenn man völlig frei von Schuld sich so äußert, hat man sich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt. Ich werde hier nicht in die Details eingehen, allerdings kannst du von der Rechtmäßigkeit des Einsatzes ausgehen. Wenn du mal wieder dabei bist können wir das mal besprechen.
Außerdem ist das meiner Meinung nach ein MTB-Forum, für solche Überlegungen gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Plattformen.


Ride on 

Felix


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hallo Hardy
> 
> wenn man völlig frei von Schuld sich so äußert, hat man sich mit dem Thema nicht beschäftigt. Ich werde hier nicht in die Details eingehen, allerdings kannst du von der Rechtmäßigkeit des Einsatzes ausgehen. Wenn du mal wieder dabei bist können wir das mal besprechen.
> Außerdem ist das meiner Meinung nach ein MTB-Forum, für solche Überlegungen gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Plattformen.
> ...



moin felix,

ich wollte hier keinen persönlich angreifen.
eigentlich habe ich mich nur einer anderen meinung im forum angeschlossen.

gruß
hardy


----------



## Njoedor (6. Oktober 2010)

^^ich hab nicht gesagt, dass ich's schlecht find. Mit Quarzhandschuhen (würd auch Totschläger nehmen wenns sein muss) und Full Face Downhill Ausrüstung könnt mer doch eigentlich auch mal ein paar Kids bashen gehen; oder lieber Rentner?

Freitag nach Schulschluss?

Schluss jetzt. Ist ja wirklich ein Mtb Forum


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

moin,


genau so ist es, ein mtb-forum, und das soll es auch bleiben

gruss
aus essen

hardy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2010)

> Außerdem ist das meiner Meinung nach ein MTB-Forum, für solche Überlegungen gibt es mit Sicherheit bessere Plattformen


 
Ganz meine Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (6. Oktober 2010)

obwohl..


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2010)

Spinning-Termine sind online


----------



## cubescott (6. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Spinning-Termine sind online



Soviel zum Thema*MTB*-Forum.

Als erfahrener Marathonisti (Achtung Doppelwitz!) werd ich nicht zum Abschlußtraining am Freitag kommen. Ziel ist ja wie letztes Mal, nur nicht schiebend den Schlusshügel hochzuquaddeln, will ja nicht das Mitleid der Zuschauer strapazieren.

See you
Rainer


----------



## wrathchild053 (6. Oktober 2010)

Werde am Freitag zu 80% auch dabei sein. Kommt drauf an wie lange das Manager- Seminar geht. Hab au h bock, die nachtfalter mit meinem laserstrahl zu grillen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Rainer,
wir "spinnen" auf grobstolligen Offroad- Spinningrädern


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

moin rolf,

ich bin beim spinning montags dabei, braucht man da klickies oder normale sportschuhe ?

gruss
hardy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2010)

> klickies oder normal sportschuhe


 
geht beides, aber mit Klickies ist`s besser, die haben normalerweise eine härtere Sohle, aber sauber sollten sie sein, die Treter

Dringend notwendig auch:
-Handtuch zum Schweiß abwischen
-Trinkflasche
-evtl Ohrenstopfen, wegen Lautstärke der Musik oder bei Nichtgefallen derselbigen

So und nun weiter mit *MTB *


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> geht beides, aber mit Klickies ist`s besser, die haben normalerweise eine härtere Sohle, aber sauber sollten sie sein, die Treter
> 
> Dringend notwendig auch:
> -Handtuch zum Schweiß abwischen
> ...



moin,


thanx für die info

und weiter gehts

gruss
hardy


----------



## Njoedor (6. Oktober 2010)

welches system clickies?


----------



## avant (6. Oktober 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> welches system clickies?


... wie meistens das Falsche 

Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (6. Oktober 2010)

Fährt heut abend eigentlich jemand mit zu nem gemütlichen Nightride? Start 18.45Uhr an der Base!?
Wenn kurzfristig ja, dann 0162/2797515!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Oktober 2010)

> welches system clickies?


 
leider SPD


----------



## Stefan72 (6. Oktober 2010)

Für die wenigen die nicht beim Lautertal Marathon sind,

wer hat Lust am Sonntag eine kleine Runde in Stuttgart zu drehen? Wie immer, ca. 55-65km.

TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim)

8:00 oder 9:00 Uhr ist mir egal.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTBFan82 (6. Oktober 2010)

Hi, 
ich würd am Samstag ganz normal am Basecamp starten, wer ist dabei ?

Gruß


----------



## rosenland (7. Oktober 2010)

Nur um sicher zu sein.

Morgen Abend NightReit 1830 steht noch oder?
Nur wegen dem *Länderspiel*...

Also ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Njoedor (7. Oktober 2010)

Ja, ich hab mich doch eingetragen. Was fragsch dann noch???

Will jemand mein lautertal Startplatz? ... Pn


----------



## rosenland (7. Oktober 2010)

der stefan72 ist ja wohl recht fussballverliebt. 
wenn auch nur vor der hdtv-sky-kiste 





> Zitat von *Pussi
> *Will jemand mein lautertal Startplatz? ... Pn


sag ich doch...


----------



## Njoedor (7. Oktober 2010)

^^jaja


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. Oktober 2010)

> Will jemand mein lautertal Startplatz? ... Pn


 
was ist das denn, kneifen gilt nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (7. Oktober 2010)

nö. kein bock auf rennen. mir ist nach gemütlicher ausfahrt.. (oder wie es oli ausdrücken würde: Pussi Winter Modus)


----------



## wrathchild053 (7. Oktober 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Nur um sicher zu sein.
> 
> Morgen Abend NightReit 1830 steht noch oder?
> Nur wegen dem *Länderspiel*...
> ...


 
Wenn´s mir bis 18.30Uhr reicht, wär ich auch am Start!


----------



## IDWORXER (7. Oktober 2010)

Hi MTBFan82,

ich wäre am Samstag dabei. 13.00h (Winterfahrplan...) in Besigheim am Vereinsheim?

Kommt sonst noch wer? 

Grüße Sven


----------



## Njoedor (7. Oktober 2010)

Jop


----------



## cubescott (7. Oktober 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> nö. kein bock auf rennen. mir ist nach gemütlicher ausfahrt.. (oder wie es oli ausdrücken würde: Pussi Winter Modus)



Es ist (für den Großteil) kein Rennen, sondern eine Tour mit Zeitmessung. Selbst im Wintermodus landen garantiert etliche hinter dir, bist ja zumindest bergab schnell!

@ ALL
Treffen wir uns in Besigheim z. B. Sonntag um 8.00h oder fährt jeder direkt?

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. Oktober 2010)

Hallo, 
ich fahr direkt
und gleich nach der Tour mit Zeitmessung in den "Pussi-Wintermodus" 

bis zur Eröffnung des Winterpokals  
es muß doch zu schaffen sein als Team auf die erste Seite zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (7. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich fahr direkt
> und gleich nach der Tour mit Zeitmessung in den "Pussi-Wintermodus"
> 
> ...



Das BOA TEAM  1 war auf der ersten Seite:
Platz 74		RSV BOAs Team 1 	2777	44891 min (748:11 h)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. Oktober 2010)

Mist, mir langt`s heut net, hab mich ausgetragen


----------



## Njoedor (8. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Mist, mir langt`s heut net, hab mich ausgetragen



Tztz wir warten alle...


----------



## Njoedor (9. Oktober 2010)

Coole Tour heut und superwetter. Sind zwar nur zu dritt gestartet, haben uns unterwegs aber vergroessert  die nicht dabei waren haben echt was verpasst..

Lg
Chris


----------



## cubescott (11. Oktober 2010)

Cooler Marathon gestern und super Wetter, die die nicht dabei waren haben echt was verpasst!

Steffen hat im BOA-Trikot seinen nächsten Pott geholt, und zwar über eine Runde als Sieger *aller * Altersklassen

Jetzt müssen wir noch Andy bekehren, oder hast Du nen Sponsorvertrag mit DOWE oder so? Ich kenn die Antwort schon, die Qualität vom BOA-Trikot ist minderwertig

See you
Rainer


----------



## avant (12. Oktober 2010)

cubescott schrieb:


> Steffen hat im BOA-Trikot seinen nächsten Pott geholt, und zwar über eine Runde als Sieger *aller * Altersklassen


Great news ! Congratulations, Steffen.

Grüssle von der BOA Sektion Pleidelsheim


----------



## bikeritzel (12. Oktober 2010)

cubescott schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir noch Andy bekehren, oder hast Du nen Sponsorvertrag mit DOWE oder so?



So, oder so ähnlich läuft das mit DOWE.


----------



## Kailinger (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab mal einen neuen BOA Thread aufgemacht. In dem bitte möglichst nur zu aktuellen Touren und Terminen posten. 

Smalltalk und Off Topic dann weiterhin hier.

Kai


----------



## Stefan72 (13. Oktober 2010)

Also mir reicht ein BOA Thread, ich finde mehrere Threads machen die Sache noch unübersichtlicher.
Zur Sicherheit habe ich den anderen Fred mal abonniert.


----------



## Njoedor (13. Oktober 2010)

^^ah okay, ich auch. Wo bin ich hier nochmal???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (13. Oktober 2010)

Außerdem haben wir doch schon einen "Termine" Thread der wird doch schon lange nicht mehr gepflegt. 

Letzter Eintrag vom 23.04...


----------



## Njoedor (13. Oktober 2010)

yop. Ein Google Kalender is da auch drin. Aber wie wärs noch mit eine Überthread hier? Der die beiden dann zusammenfasst. Soll ich mal einen anlegen?


----------



## Stefan72 (13. Oktober 2010)

Njoedor schrieb:


> yop. Ein Google Kalender is da auch drin. Aber wie wärs noch mit eine Überthread hier? Der die beiden dann zusammenfasst. Soll ich mal einen anlegen?



Das wäre vielleicht ganz gut, dann muss ich nicht solange suchen.


----------



## Njoedor (13. Oktober 2010)

Mann muss aufpassen. Sonst kommt irgendwann der Admin und killt einen..

Aber die Diskussion müssten wir doch jetzt im anderen Fred führen; odrr?


----------



## Nico M. (14. Oktober 2010)

@all:

Wir Guids haben besprochen, dass wir ein neuen Beitrag eröffnen, in dem wir uns nur noch über die Ausfahrten und Termine unterhalten.

Dieser alte Beitrag kann für Smalltalk genutzt werden. Bitte nur dafür, da er bereits von vielen Bikern nicht mehr gelesen wird. Dies liegt an den viel zu vielen (teilweise auch unpassenden) Beiträgen. Welche nicht unbedingt förderlich sind, für neue Bikerinnen und Biker welche sich über uns erkundigen.

Wie von Kai bereits geschrieben, stehen die aktuellen Termine und Ausfahrten ebenfalls auf der Vereinshomepage.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Stefan72 (14. Oktober 2010)

Kai sollte noch den Text im  âLast Minute Bikingâ Ã¤ndern es wird noch auf â RSV Besigheim BOA's starten durch". verwiesen. Sonst landen die Leute wieder hier. 

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute die sich hier rege am Smalltalk beteiligen, diejenigen sind, die man auch regelmÃ¤Ãig an den Terminen antrifft.... 

Aber ich gebe Dir recht, es wird auch viel MÃ¼ll gepostet . Mir ist aber ein lebendiger Fred viel lieber als ein toter, da schaut dann auch keiner mehr rein.

Wir haben ja jetzt wieder einen seriÃ¶sen Touren und Terminen Thread, schÃ¶n wenn er angenommen wird.

GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


----------



## Njoedor (14. Oktober 2010)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Leute die sich hier rege am Smalltalk beteiligen, diejenigen sind, die man auch regelmäßig an den Termin antrifft....


----------



## Kailinger (14. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, 

mir war es halt einfach zu blöd mich alle paar Tage durch seitenweise Schrott zu lesen, um dann rauszufinden das eh nix vernünftiges drin steht. Deswegen der neue Thread. Wollt das ganze einfach etwas kanalisieren.

Ich bin übrigens alles andere als zufrieden mit meiner derzeitigen Präsenz auf dem Rad.

Kai


----------



## rosenland (14. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kai, 
dein Ansatz ist lobenswert. Aber schau mal... im anderen Fred schreibst du zum Beispiel, dass du morgen nicht beim NR dabei sein kannst. 
Das ist ja nun eine Info, die auch ruhig hier stehen könnte. 

Weil.... wenn ich neu bin und mitfahren will... dann sollte ich ja den anderen "seriösen" Fred lesen.... und da interessiert mich (als Neuer) nicht, ob du morgen dabei bist. Sorry. 

Also mir ist der Sinn nicht ganz klar. 
Wenn dann sollte man den Fred hier schliessen lassen und einfach mit einem Teil 2 weiter machen. 


In beiden Freds auf dem laufenden zu bleiben ist zu umständlich. 

Ansonsten hat Stefan72 mit dem einen Satz VOLL INS SCHWARZE getroffen 

Und ich stimme auch zu.... hier wird u.a. auch viel OFF TOPIC geschrieben. 


Ich fände am besten... den hier zu machen und im neuen NEU beginnen. 

Gruss Oli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Njoedor (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich wär dafür die "Seriösen" gehen in den Neuen Thread und Rest bleibt hier. Mal schaun wo dann mehr los ist.

Ich halte ein "Lokales Bikeforum" nicht für den Ort an dem only bierernste Diskussion um den nächsten Termin gehalten wird. Hier muss auch Quatsch rein.  Übrigens hat der Fred hier ein clickrate von fast 100.000. Das wird nur noch von den Böblingern getoppt.

Kalender ist oben oder auf der Vereinshomepage.


----------



## MTBFan82 (14. Oktober 2010)

Hoi, 
jo ich sehs auch so das wir uns wieder mehr auf das wesentliche konzentrieren sollten und nicht nur " BLABLA". Wenn man sagt das ne Tour toll war dann konnte das hier jeder lesen und musste nich ewig scrollen bis man das lesen konnte. Insofern könnten ja die 3 Hauptposter hier mal wieder etwas "sinnvolleres" schreiben 

Andrerseits Spass sollte auch sein, immer noch besser ein normales Tempo mitm Bike fahrn ( als Gruppe " wir sind ja ned auf der Flucht"  ) und nicht Neulinge gleich verheizen wie man so mitbekommt....

Gruß Simon


----------



## rosenland (14. Oktober 2010)

Also ich klinke mich bei dieser Diskussion aus.
Sonst fühle ich mich nur noch angesprochen und bekomme schlechte Laune. 
Und das ist es nicht wert. 
Wie ihr es macht... es ist mir sch**** egal. 

Ich bin übrigens morgen beim NR dabei, aber ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die sich hier durch viel "BLABLA" gestört fühlen. 

Wie musste ich vor einigen Wochen hören:



Kailinger schrieb:


> ...  Die Realität findet immer noch im Wald statt und nicht im Web. ...




Ende und aus.


----------



## Njoedor (14. Oktober 2010)

Schnauze voll. Für die Entspannten gibt's ne Umfrage und ein eigenen Fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489109

Schaun mer mal...


----------



## Nico M. (15. Oktober 2010)

@all: Lasst doch dieses Forum weiterleben oder auch nicht, aber bringt keine unötige Stimmung rein 

@Njoedor: Was soll das, bzw. was willst Du erreichen? Gibt doch nur noch mehr Aufregung!!!


> Schnauze voll. Für die Entspannten gibt's ne Umfrage und ein eigenen Fred:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=489109
> 
> Schaun mer mal...



@all: Ich bin der Meinung dass wir alle jetzt da rein schreiben, wo wir uns wohl fühlen. Nur im neuen Beitrag sollte nur noch über die Ausfahrten und Termine geschwätzt werden. Dies wird mehrheitlich von den Bikern gewünscht.

Lasst uns biken und hieran auch Spaß haben


----------



## Stefan72 (15. Oktober 2010)

Der Winterpokal geht bald wieder los! Die Seite wurde schon aktualisiert. Teams kann man aber noch keine erstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (15. Oktober 2010)

Grundsätzlich bin ich für offene Kritik, also wer labert welchen Müll? alles andere können sich die Kritiker getrost sparen! Ich finde auch, dass hier endlich mal ein bisschen Leben in diesen sonst toten Fred kommt. 
Ich bin jetzt schon rgendwie irritiert, da ich mich schließlich zu den Newbe´s zähle. Wenn sich jemand von meinen Tourberichten gelangweilt fühlen sollte, dann mir einfach heut Abend persönlich sagen, ok. Komisch nur, die Pics dazu wollen Sie dann doch alle per PN haben!? Wenn nicht gewünscht, Frag mich dann bloß, wozu es dann überhaupt nen Thread braucht.... um zu lesen, wer kommt und wer net, reicht auch die Anmeldeliste unter Fahrgemeinschaften!


----------



## wrathchild053 (15. Oktober 2010)

Lasst uns einfach Spass am Biken haben!!!

Wir sehen uns heute Abend zum "forest-burning"!


----------



## Stefan72 (17. Oktober 2010)

Es geht los, der Winterpokal hat begonnen!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams

Die letzten drei Night-Rides waren alle sehr gut besucht, es waren immer ca. 10 Leute am Start. 

Trotzt des miesen Wetters waren wir heute auch wieder fünf... ...wir werden wieder viele Winterpokal Punkte sammeln.


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
lang lang ist es her,aber hab mich jetzt mal für die Pfalz angemeldet um Euch mal wieder zu treffen u. zu gemeinsam zu biken
Wollte nur kurz anfragen was ihr in der Pfalz fahren möchtet>eher was lockeres entspanntes od. was grobes?
Freu mich schon drauf.
CU
Tom


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. Oktober 2010)

Ja, heut wars ganz nett, 
da noch keine Winterpokalpunkte zu vergeben sind, haben wir, Toni und ich, uns zur Mittagszeit ausgeklinkt 

Hab mich beim Boa 3- Team angemeldert


----------



## Kailinger (17. Oktober 2010)

Winterpokal gilt dann ab 1.11., oder? 
Ned das ich da was verpass...
Diesjahr gwinn ich nämlich!

@Tom: immer grob, wir fahren Mountainbike!


----------



## MTB_Tom (17. Oktober 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> @Tom: immer grob, wir fahren Mountainbike!


 
Na dann ist ja gut>also ganz hart..freu mich drauf


----------



## ibiza (17. Oktober 2010)

Wer nimmt mich freiwillig auf - für den Winterpokal? Ich will ja nicht drohen.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Tom,
im Winter hast du Zeit, denke ich
denn aus dem Bidgestone ließe sich ein klasse Singlespeed aufbauen, bzw. abbauen


----------



## riderhardy (18. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> im Winter hast du Zeit, denke ich
> denn aus dem Bidgestone ließe sich ein klasse Singlespeed aufbauen, bzw. abbauen



moin rolf

habe noch nen specialized stumpi von 92, kann man den auch zum singlespeed umbauen, ich habe so was noch nie gemacht

gruss
hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Oktober 2010)

Bei "alten Böcken" muß man nur aufpassen, daß einem nicht solches widerfährt


----------



## MTB_Tom (18. Oktober 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> im Winter hast du Zeit, denke ich
> denn aus dem Bidgestone ließe sich ein klasse Singlespeed aufbauen, bzw. abbauen


 
Hi Rolf,
nee nee,das gute MB4 bleibt so u. darf weiterhin mit mir u. den 21 Gängen so manchen Hügel erklimmen
..und zu dem schrottigen Stahl MTB:
So was neues nimmt man doch nicht>Scheibenbremsen>geht gar nicht
Und dann nur popelig geschweisst>Stahlrösser gehören gemufft u. gelötet wenn sie was halten sollen







 Grüße
Tom


----------



## Stango (18. Oktober 2010)

Hey kann mir mal bitte jemand erklären was der ,,Winterpokal" ist ? 
Danke schonmal !


----------



## cubescott (18. Oktober 2010)

ibiza schrieb:


> Wer nimmt mich freiwillig auf - für den Winterpokal? Ich will ja nicht drohen.



Hi Oli,

wenn Du mit eisernem Willen nahezu täglich bei Wind und Wetter auf Punktejagd gehst, *und dies auch von allen Teamkollegen erwartest*
kannste nicht in unser Team,* sonst natürlich jederzeit!*

@Stango

so gut wie oben nach Anklicken von "Winterpokal" kann man es nicht erklären.
Also Info nur 1 Klick entfernt.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## wrathchild053 (18. Oktober 2010)

Wer hat denn morgen Abend Bock ein paar geile trails zu signen?  Treffpunkt 18.30uhr oder je nach Wunsch auf etwas später an der Base oder ab 18.00uhr in Freiberg, Schlossstr. 
lets go... kalt  war doch gestern!


----------



## cubescott (18. Oktober 2010)

Winterpokal

2 Teams sin voll. Hab da eine Vision. Felix als Capitano in einem Team mit Dani als Underdog, krass


----------



## riderhardy (20. Oktober 2010)

moin,

@all : wünsche allen einen supertolle saison abschlussfahrt und hoffentlich besseres wetter als heute


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Oktober 2010)

> wünsche allen einen supertolle saison abschlussfahrt und hoffentlich besseres wetter als heute



Davon kannste ausgehen, wenn Götter reisen..............

und wenn nicht, dann


----------



## Stango (22. Oktober 2010)

Hallo ist heute Nightride ?
Also ich mein den inoffiziellen ?
Wann ist start ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (22. Oktober 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Hallo ist heute Nightride ?
> Also ich mein den inoffiziellen ?
> Wann ist start ?



Also ich bin heut abend mal prophylaktisch da, denn ich fahr so oder so. Mittwoch Abend war ich auch ande rBase, war aber keine Menschenseele da.

Versteh ich jetzt gar nicht, da hats doch bloß Hunde und Katzen geregnet

Bis nachher!


----------



## Stango (22. Oktober 2010)

Bis gleich


----------



## Kailinger (23. Oktober 2010)

Trifft man jemand auf der Rockparty nächstes Wochenende?

http://nev.de/content/


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Kai,
wenn ich Ausgang bekomme, dann am Samstag


----------



## Sarah35 (27. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Besigheimer,

finden am Wochenende die Touren noch statt? Das Wetter soll ja schön werden.


----------



## Nico M. (27. Oktober 2010)

@Sarah35: Ja, wir fahren die Woche Freitags (Nightride) und Sonntags.    Näheres auf unserer Homepage ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (31. Oktober 2010)

Schee wars, trotz Schädelweh.

Des Wetter hilft dann doch so übrerb einiges hinweg...


----------



## Battlingzeus (31. Oktober 2010)

Jeepp, schließe mich an. 3h, 50 km und 1100 hm. Nur eine gebrochene Schalthebelaufnahme und zwei unfreiwillige Abgänge ohne Nachwirkungen. Wohin hat sich eigentlich der Hebel begeben und warum?

Aber zwei Gruppen mit zusammen 19 Leuten war schon super.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## rosenland (31. Oktober 2010)

dickes lob an felix, 
war heute die beste BOA tour die ich bisher gefahren bin. 
schönes wetter, nette gruppe, tempo war recht zügig (für mich), ich bin >3000 kcal ärmer und "leicht im eimer"...



VG oli


----------



## Stango (31. Oktober 2010)

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen !
Großes Lob an Felix die Tour war der Hammer 
Gruß Lukas


----------



## rammstahl (1. November 2010)

Das war eine schöne Tour an einem schönen Tag.
Nochmals ein Dankeschön an Kai von mir und 
meinen Kollegen. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. November 2010)

@all,
der Winterpokal ist gestartet, und wie immer fahren da welche am 1. Tag gleich mal 12 Std. Rad, gehts noch


----------



## rosenland (2. November 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> @all,
> der Winterpokal ist gestartet, und wie immer fahren da welche am 1. Tag gleich mal 12 Std. Rad, gehts noch




mmmhh... was juckt mich diese triathletin007, vermutlich macht die das als beruf, hat keinen mann (wenns überhaupt ne frau ist) und sitz bestimmt abends alleine am esstisch und zählt ihre sponsorverträge, welche sie noch erfüllen muss.

ich finde mein team baut genug druck bei *mir *auf. fühle mich nach zwei tagen schon als teambremse und werde mich langsam an den letzten platz gewöhnen.

obwohl.... ich hätte noch 4 punkte bobbycar fahren, 3 fürs laufrad und lockere 5 vom spielplatz. vermutlich zählen die aber nicht...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. November 2010)

Nochwas für Winterpokalisten und "Spinner"

Look

Gruß Rolf


----------



## cubescott (2. November 2010)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Schee wars, trotz Schädelweh.
> 
> Des Wetter hilft dann doch so übrerb einiges hinweg...



Da war doch ned etwa an Tannazapfa zuviel im Weg?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. November 2010)

*Erinnerung!*

Hallo, ich bin wieder dabei, Abfahrt 13 Uhr BOA-Basecamp, Anmeldung bei mit bis 3.11: [email protected]

mir Vor- und Nachnamen, wer nicht angemeldet ist kriegt keine Wurst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (4. November 2010)

Wer Lust hat kommt morgen 18:30 Uhr zum Night-Ride! Es gibt auch reichlich WP Punkte!


----------



## Stango (4. November 2010)

Also ich bin da, obwohl ich keine WP sammle  

Gruß Lukas


----------



## cubescott (4. November 2010)

Bin dabei, wenn's scho mal WP-Punkte bei Sommertemperaturen gibt.

See you, Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. November 2010)

> Wer Lust hat kommt morgen 18:30 Uhr zum Night-Ride! Es gibt auch reichlich WP Punkte!


 
und ich mach mein WOMO winterfest, trotz Sommertemperaturen,

bin am Samstag und Sonntag sammeln


----------



## avant (6. November 2010)

Hi @all,

strahlend blauer Himmel, Sonne satt, sommerliche Temperaturen (21°C), super tolle mediterane Landschaft und geile Trails soweit das Auge reicht...
Dazu fantastische kulinarische Genüsse ...  Bikerherz was willst Du mehr?

Viele Grüße aus der Provence!

Martina & Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. November 2010)

Hi,
bei uns wars ja heut fast genauso warm, 
Kai und ich sind ne klasse Tour mit den Kids gefahren

unter "Aufsicht" von Michael und Thomas


----------



## cubescott (7. November 2010)

Liebes BOA-pisting-riding-clubokal-Team!

es ist sehr freundlich daß Ihr mir den ersten Platz überlasst, ist ja n ganz neues Gefühl.

Würde aber den Kuchen (Aufteilung nach Punkten) auch gerne mit Euch teilen.

Liebe Grüße
Rainer


----------



## rosenland (7. November 2010)

Vielleicht will Stefan72 auch bei dir noch mitfahren!
Der hat ja einen an der Klatsche, wie der abgeht...


----------



## Stefan72 (7. November 2010)

Ist ja die erste Woche, da ist die Motivation noch sehr hoch. 
Rolf hat seine Samstag und Sonntag Punkte noch nicht eingegeben, er wird sich sicher auch wieder auf dem ersten Platz festsetzen

Unser Team macht richtig Spaß. Vielleicht halten wir uns eine Weile unter den Top 100.

Leider regnet es heute. So wie es aussieht gibt es heute keine WP Punkte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. November 2010)

> Rolf hat seine Samstag und Sonntag Punkte noch nicht eingegeben, er wird sich sicher auch wieder auf dem ersten Platz festsetzen


 
Da ich am Samstag den Kids unbedingt zeigen mußte, wie man es nicht macht (Bodenprobe) hatte ich danach keine Lust mehr noch WP-Punkte zu sammen. 
Und wenn ich am Sonntag nicht schon fest zum Spinning zugesagt hätte, wär ich liegengeblieben

aber ab heute leg ich los

Stefan72,  Gratulation zum Wochensieg


----------



## rosenland (8. November 2010)

Kurze Frage wegen Spinning...

- Handtücher
- SPD Schuhe
- Wasserfalsche

noch was mitbringen?
Kann man duschen?
Duscht grds. jemand oder daheim?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (8. November 2010)

Hallo Oli,

siehe PN


----------



## Battlingzeus (8. November 2010)

Hi Jo

dafür dass du uns die Provence so schmackhaft machst, kannst du dann den nun in der kälte schmachtenden auch ein paar Winterpunkte zusteuern.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. November 2010)

Hallo Martina, Hallo Jo,

seid Ihr noch im "Ausland" ,
wir haben Euch gestern beim Spinning vermißt


----------



## cubescott (9. November 2010)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Hi Jo
> 
> dafür dass du uns die Provence so schmackhaft machst, kannst du dann den nun in der kälte schmachtenden auch ein paar Winterpunkte zusteuern.
> 
> ...



Da spürt wohl jemand den Hauch der Verfolger im Nacken?
Weiter so, Jungs und Mädel vom Team 1.

Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## avant (9. November 2010)

@Felix - done !

@Rolf - wäre gestern noch vorbeigekommen - leider hat ein Blechschaden am A6 den netten Spinningabend vermasselt 

Viele Grüße,

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. November 2010)

@Jo
 Schei...............


----------



## Stango (11. November 2010)

Geht morgen überhaupt jemand zum Nightride ?
Es soll ja richtig regnen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Stefan72 (11. November 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Geht morgen überhaupt jemand zum Nightride ?
> Es soll ja richtig regnen
> 
> Gruß Lukas




Mal sehen wie es aussieht. Vielleicht haben wir Glück und es ist nur nass. 
Wenn es beim losfahren nicht regnet, bin ich dabei


----------



## Battlingzeus (11. November 2010)

schließe mich an, nur im Regen starten, da habe ich keine Lust.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Stango (11. November 2010)

Jop seh ich auch so !
Aber man kann ja mal hoffen......
Gruß Lukas


----------



## cubescott (11. November 2010)

Falls es beim Losfahren nicht regnet, aber stürmt ohne Ende, plädier ich ausnahmsweise für ne Asphaltrunde
Wobei ein Dachziegel aufm Kopp isch au neds Wahre.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. November 2010)

wenns Wetter nicht passt, passe ich auch

in der Sauna ist`s auch schön, auch wenns keine WP-Punkte gibt 

Samstag - Ausfahrt mir Bike-Ranch, wer angemeldet ist kommt um 13 Uhr zum Base-Camp 

sonst bis Sonntag, mach aber wieder nur ne kurze Runde mit, wir essen zeitig

*Plan wurde vom Familienrat geändert: Besen ist heute abend angesagt (Stand 12.11. 9:55)*


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> *...  Besen ist heute abend angesagt ... *



Kenn ich, immer diese sch*** Kehrwoche.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. November 2010)

@Oli





bist Du damit heut abend am Start?
wenn ja, muß ich die "Kehrwoche" verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

Wenn keine Bäume rumfliegen, ja. 
Regen macht mir eigentlich nix.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. November 2010)

> Wenn keine Bäume rumfliegen, ja.


 
Sch****,hab ich das Maul wieder zu weit aufgerissen

ich kann nicht kommen, sonst werden die Türschlösser ausgetauscht, viel Spaß!!


----------



## Stango (12. November 2010)

Also ich bin da mit dem AM von meinem Vater und mit ohne Klicks  (die sind gebrochen) !
Bitte schreibt noch wer kommt !
Ich hab keine lust alleine dort zu stehen 
Mir ist auch egal wenns ein bissle regnet....
Also dann bis nachher 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Stefan72 (12. November 2010)

Oli kommt, er ist ja wasserfest. Ich werde um 17:30 losfahren mal sehen wie weit ich komme


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

Ich komme, wenn sein muss in gore-tex


----------



## Laggiman (12. November 2010)

Wenn`s so bleibt bin ich auch dabei 

Gruß Toni


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

Also in Bi regnet es gerade (17:04) ordentlich. 
Ich bin dennoch um 1830 an der Base.
Nur so zur info....


----------



## Stango (12. November 2010)

Ok bin auch dabei !
@Oli ist dein LV auch dabei ?

Gruß Lukas


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

ja deswegen geh ich ja in jedem fall...
heute ist absolute Jungfernfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (12. November 2010)

Aber wenn schon verunstalte das schöne Teil nicht auch noch mit Schutzblechen


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2010)

hey es hat aufgehört zu regnen.
fahre gleich los....

mach noch ne einführungs-test-runde.


----------



## Stango (12. November 2010)

Angeber


----------



## Stango (13. November 2010)

Wer ist morgen um 9:30 dabei ?
Soll ja super Wetter geben !!!!

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Kailinger (18. November 2010)

Mal wieder ein "watch & learn" Video:

http://www.bikeradar.com/mtb/news/a...askills-long-awaited-way-back-home-film-28440

Wobei man des glaub nur watchn kann, lernen wird nicht so einfach gehen...

Kai


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. November 2010)

Alles kein Problem,
hab nur kein so Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromberg-biker (19. November 2010)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Alles kein Problem,
> hab nur kein so Rad


 
Sorry, wenn ich mich als Nicht-Boa mal einmische...
ich glaub nicht, dass es am Rad liegt... man brauch nur nen guten Camcorder 

War übrigens bei der Ausfahrt von der Bike-Ranch mit dabei. Wer von euch war den der Boa in Zivil (ohne Boa-Trikot mit Lupine am Helm)
mit dem ich unterwegs kurz 3 Takte gewechselt hab ?
War ne nette Ausfahrt. 

Gruß Andy


----------



## wrathchild053 (19. November 2010)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mich als Nicht-Boa mal einmische...
> ich glaub nicht, dass es am Rad liegt... man brauch nur nen guten Camcorder
> 
> War übrigens bei der Ausfahrt von der Bike-Ranch mit dabei. Wer von euch war den der Boa in Zivil (ohne Boa-Trikot mit Lupine am Helm)
> ...


 
Dat war icke, nich?


----------



## Stefan72 (19. November 2010)

Wer ist heute mit dabei - 18:30 Uhr Night Ride?


----------



## rosenland (19. November 2010)

kann leider nicht, auch nicht zum dia-abend


----------



## Stefan72 (19. November 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> kann leider nicht, auch nicht zum dia-abend



Wie siehts morgen oder Sonntag aus?

Sonntag könnten wir mal wieder nach Stuttgart biken gehen.


----------



## rosenland (19. November 2010)

sorry wenn dann sonntag erst zur NR zeit.
bin wieder mal alleinversorger am wochenende.


----------



## Stefan72 (19. November 2010)

Wir Sonntagabend wird leider nichts, bin am Nachmittag mit meiner besseren Hälfte unterwegs.


----------



## stromberg-biker (20. November 2010)

Stimmt, das warst Du. So trifft man sich heutzutage wieder.


----------



## bikeritzel (21. November 2010)

Es geht wieder los - Alpencross 2011!
Wer will nochmal, wer hat noch nicht.
Weitere Infos in der IG
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?do=discuss&group=&discussionid=3710

So long...


----------



## beat (21. November 2010)

Hallo ihr Besigheimer! 
Auch ihr seid herzlich zur Jubi-Ausfahrt der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer mit anschließendem Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eingeladen. Würde mich freuen, auch eine Abordnung von euch begrüßen zu dürfen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (21. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Besigheimer!
> Auch ihr seid herzlich zur Jubi-Ausfahrt der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer mit anschließendem Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eingeladen. Würde mich freuen, auch eine Abordnung von euch begrüßen zu dürfen!



Hallo Beat,

das hört sich gut an! Wo ist den der Treffpunkt - Degerlocher Albplatz, Endhaltestelle Zacke?

Ich werde auf jeden Fall kommen, ich denke der ein oder andere BOA wird auch mit gehen.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## beat (22. November 2010)

Treffpunkt ist um 13 Uhr an der U15-Haltestelle "Stelle"!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (22. November 2010)

wär ja gerne dabei gewesen, besonders danach auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt 

aber ich löse am WE den Geburtstags- Gutschein der Boas ein

Rasul, Massage, Abendessen im Wintergarten........... im Schloßhotel Friedrichsruhe

Rolf läßt das Rad mal stehen und es sich gut gehen


----------



## Stefan72 (22. November 2010)

@Rolf  Da hast Du es im Winter Pokal, die letzten 2 Wochen, aber krachen lassen. 



Ich habe mal nachgesehen wo genau der Treffpunkt für die Jubi-Ausfahrt ist. 

Die Haltestelle U15 Stelle ist in der Jahnstrasse - Ecke Frauenkopf in der Nähe vom Fernsehturm.

http://www.vvs.de/download/VLP01_Stuttgart.pdf


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. November 2010)

@stefan72


> @Rolf Da hast Du es im Winter Pokal, die letzten 2 Wochen, aber krachen lassen.


 
beim Montagspinning ist noch ein Platz frei, zum Dranbleiben


----------



## wrathchild053 (25. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Besigheimer!
> Auch ihr seid herzlich zur Jubi-Ausfahrt der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer mit anschließendem Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eingeladen. Würde mich freuen, auch eine Abordnung von euch begrüßen zu dürfen!



Hört sich super an, aber leider das ganze WE schon verplant. F...

Aber dennoch viel Spass Euch allen!


----------



## rosenland (26. November 2010)

Heute Abend jemand am Start?


----------



## Laggiman (26. November 2010)

Also ich werd kommen


----------



## Kailinger (26. November 2010)

Mir langts ned!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (26. November 2010)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Also ich werd kommen



supi, lukas kommt auch. 

ich habe ne runde auf dem navi dabei.


----------



## bikeritzel (27. November 2010)

beat schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Besigheimer!
> Auch ihr seid herzlich zur Jubi-Ausfahrt der Stuttgarter Sonntagsfahrer mit anschließendem Ausklang auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt eingeladen. Würde mich freuen, auch eine Abordnung von euch begrüßen zu dürfen!



Moin, Moin 
werde morgen auch mit von der Party sein. 13h an der "Stelle" Nähe Fernsehturm.

So long...


----------



## rosenland (27. November 2010)

Sonntag 09:30, jemand dabei?


----------



## avant (27. November 2010)

... also bei mir könnte es ev. klappen, ist aber noch nicht sicher.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. November 2010)

werde an der Base stehen, wenn ich heute abend nicht versumpfe

Ride on

Felix


----------



## rosenland (27. November 2010)

vielleicht fährste dann mal ein  bisschen langsamer...
würde ich begrüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (27. November 2010)

bin morgen auch mal wieder dabei ... mit Verstärkung aus dem Löwensteiner Bergen ...  


Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. November 2010)

Das war doch locker gestern oder?

Ride on
 Felix

Steffen, bist du auch zuversichtlich, dass du trainingseinheit morgen brauchst?


----------



## rosenland (27. November 2010)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Das war doch locker gestern oder?
> 
> Ride on
> Felix
> ...



Nachdem Lukas und ich abgebogen sind schon.


----------



## Stefan72 (28. November 2010)

JUNGS! Da habt Ihr euch eine feine Tour entgehen lassen, seht selbst 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7790478&posted=1#post7790478


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. November 2010)

So,
melde mich von meinem Relax-Entspannungs-Rasul-Massage-Sauna-gutEssenundTrinken-Wochenende zurück 

nach 4 Tagen Bike-Abstinenz kanns nun wieder losgehen


----------



## Nico M. (30. November 2010)

Nach dem großen Erfolg des vergangenen Jahres, findet am 18.12.2010
unser zweites Feuerzangenbowlen-Event statt.

Für Info`s einfach den Link folgen!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. November 2010)

Und ich steh wieder als Grillmeister bei den Würsten 

Ps.: diesmal trink ich aber nur halb soviel


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Dezember 2010)

Morgen 18:30 Uhr  ist Night Ride! Auch bei  - 8C°


----------



## rosenland (2. Dezember 2010)

bin dabei...
mit COIL Gabel


----------



## cubescott (3. Dezember 2010)

Seid's verruckt, bei so Wetter kann man doch nicht Biken ! ?

Wer mich kennt, weiss dass ich bei Schnee gern dabei wär, aber da hat mich doch glatt ne Bronchitis auf Eis gelegt

See you
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (3. Dezember 2010)

@ Oli neue Gabel ?


----------



## rosenland (3. Dezember 2010)

jepp, robust und schwer...

morgen 13:00?
heute wird es nix.


----------



## Stango (3. Dezember 2010)

Ja vielleicht mal schaun .....
Welche Gabel ist das ?
Für welches bike ?
Warum hast du die gekauft ?
War die alte kaputt ?


----------



## rosenland (3. Dezember 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Ja vielleicht mal schaun .....
> Welche Gabel ist das ?
> Für welches bike ?
> Warum hast du die gekauft ?
> War die alte kaputt ?




RS Sektor Coil U-Turn 110-150mm (mit Stahlfeder).
Für den Winterbock.
Muss man nix einstellen und ist unempfindlich gegen Kälte.
Bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich glaube die Alte ist krumm...


----------



## Stango (3. Dezember 2010)

Was machst du mit der alten ?
Hast du zu viel geld ?


----------



## rosenland (3. Dezember 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Was machst du mit der alten ?
> Hast du zu viel geld ?



keine Ahnung.
Ja.


----------



## Stango (3. Dezember 2010)

Willst du sie mir verkaufen ?
Kann man die auf 120 traveln mit spacern ?


----------



## Kailinger (3. Dezember 2010)

Werde morgen ne kleine Runde mit den Kids fahren. Bin mal gespannt wieviel kommen. Krass kalt momentan!
Kai


----------



## Stango (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich bin morgen wahrscheinlich auch da !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (4. Dezember 2010)

Servus!

Das war heut mal wieder ne Mega-Ausfahrt:

Sonne, klare Weitsicht und jede Menge Schnee zum sich Quälen.







Aber das Gebiet rund um den Stromberg ist halt einfach faszinierend:


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Dezember 2010)

> Werde morgen ne kleine Runde mit den Kids fahren. Bin mal gespannt wieviel kommen. Krass kalt momentan!
> Kai



Und Kai, lass hören, ich mein natürlich lesen

Bei mir wars klasse, ihr hattet vermutlich die bessere Luft
ich war ja mit 100 anderen "Spinnern" eingesperrt


----------



## Nico M. (6. Dezember 2010)

Bin wieder im Lande und habe schon gelesen, dass Ihr Euren Spaß auf den Bikes hattet


----------



## rosenland (11. Dezember 2010)

Wie schauts morgen 09:30 aus?
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Stefan72 (11. Dezember 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Wie schauts morgen 09:30 aus?
> Jemand dabei?




Ja, ich komme!


----------



## rosenland (11. Dezember 2010)

stefan72 schrieb:


> ja, ich komme!


 
301?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (11. Dezember 2010)

Nö.


----------



## Stango (11. Dezember 2010)

Immer die guten Bikes schonen .....


----------



## Kailinger (12. Dezember 2010)

Schön, es hagelt neue Räder. Da freu ich mich immer!

Hmm, meins ist 2011 auch schon 4... Aber es fährt doch so gut! 

Kai


----------



## Stefan72 (12. Dezember 2010)

http://www.doppelkrapf.de/Homepage.htm

FR am Baiselsberg, das Video von 2009 ist der Kracher


----------



## Stefan72 (15. Dezember 2010)

Freitag ist Night Ride! Es gibt wieder reichlich WP Punkte. Oli und ich sind da. 


Am Sonntag sind die Stuttgarter unterwegs. Hat jemand Lust in Suttgart biken zu gehen?
Hier aus dem Stuttgarter Mittwochsfahrer Fred:
....
aber wenn am Sonntag jemand Lust auf snowbiken hat, wir starten um 9.30 Uhr am Vereinsheim RSV Stuttgart-Vaihingen, Obere Waldplätze 12-70569 Stuttgart, auf eine gemütliche Runde, ca. bis 12.00 Uhr.
.....


----------



## Stango (16. Dezember 2010)

Also ich bin auch dabei wenn das Wetter konstant unter Null bleibt !
kein Bock mehr auf gefrohrenen Schlamm an der Schaltung 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## boernie (16. Dezember 2010)

muss mal schauen


----------



## Stefan72 (17. Dezember 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht kommen.


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Dezember 2010)

Moin, Moin!
Wer steht heute alles um 13h am BOA Basecamp zum BOA-SnowRide bereit?!


----------



## rosenland (18. Dezember 2010)

Wir waren gestern Abend unterwegs, ist schon etwas grenzwertig zum fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (19. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ihr glaubt gar net, was mir gestern passiert ist!

Ich hatte um 12.20Uhr grade meine Sachen gepackt, um mit Euch um 13.00UHr auf nen geile Schnee-Ausfahrt zu gehen.
Und jetzt kommts:

Ich hatte in der Tiefgarage grade mein Vorderrad ausgebaut und das gesamte Rad im Kofferraum verstaut, bis ich im Augenwinkel irgendetwas hinter mir spürte. 
Hab gar net richtig geschnallt, was da ablief, hab nur instinktiv nen Sprung zur Seite gemacht. Bis ich mich umsah, war meine Nachbarin in die Tiefgarage geballert und mir stockvoll über das am Boden liegende Vorderrad gefahren. Take this:










Eh, das gibt´s doch wohl net, oder!!

Wenn ich mir das Teil so ansehe, werden wir da mit etwas Ausbeueln wohl kaum hin kommen!? 





Bin mal gespannt, wann die neue Felge kommt. Ob das noch was vor Weihnachten wird? NA super!


----------



## rosenland (19. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, aber ich habe gerade schallend gelacht!


Na Hauptsache die Nachbarin zahlt auch...


----------



## cubescott (19. Dezember 2010)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ihr glaubt gar net, was mir gestern passiert ist!
> 
> ...




SCHÖNE BESCHERUNG,   mein Beileid


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. Dezember 2010)

S I S

ich komme!!! 

siehe Link


----------



## Stango (20. Dezember 2010)

Ist die Nachbarin da mit dem Auto drübergefahren ?
Weil dafür sieht die Felge eigentlich noch ziemlich gut aus bis auf die Bremsscheibe !


----------



## wrathchild053 (21. Dezember 2010)

Stango schrieb:


> Ist die Nachbarin da mit dem Auto drübergefahren ?
> Weil dafür sieht die Felge eigentlich noch ziemlich gut aus bis auf die Bremsscheibe !


Je... voll mit dem Hinterrad einmal komplett drüber. Felge ist nun gerade am Richten, wenn noch korrigierbar.


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Dezember 2010)

Moin Moin

mein Beileid zu deinem Vorderrad. Falls es dich beruhigt, ich kann derzeit auch nicht aus MTB, da meine Gabel einen Schuß hat. Die unteren Gleitbuchsen habe sich in das Tauchrohr gefressen. Jetzt bau ich erstmal alles aus und schicke die Gabel an den Tegernsee zu Bionicon. Mal schauen was draus wird.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (27. Dezember 2010)

Hallo
habe zwar keinen Defekt zu vermelden, aber nach Radfahren ist mir z.Z. auch nicht, Gestern Steinbachtal zu Fuß, das grenzte schon fast an eine Expedition


----------



## EatMyDShorts (27. Dezember 2010)

mich würd mal interessieren wer denn jetzt die felge bezahlen muss..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (27. Dezember 2010)

An Alle die morgen eine leichte Snowride Runde drehen wollen.
Es wird auf fahrbaren Pisten gebiket, keine Expedition in den Stromberg oder im "Tiefschnee".
Treffpunkt 14h am BOA-Basecamp.
Dauer ca. 2-3h, vielleicht ein kleines Licht mitnehmen, als Positionsleuchte.


----------



## rosenland (27. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre dabei, morgen 14:00 BaseCamp.


----------



## EatMyDShorts (27. Dezember 2010)

^^isch auch


----------



## rosenland (28. Dezember 2010)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> An Alle die morgen eine leichte Snowride Runde drehen wollen.
> Es wird auf fahrbaren Pisten gebiket, keine Expedition in den Stromberg oder im "Tiefschnee".
> Treffpunkt 14h am BOA-Basecamp.
> Dauer ca. 2-3h, vielleicht ein kleines Licht mitnehmen, als Positionsleuchte.





Sorry Andy, aber ich muss heute doch passen. 
Habe den Rotz im Gesicht, Schädelweh und vermute, dass da was in Anmarsch ist.

Werde mich heute schonen und wenn dann nur 'ne Stunde auf die Rolle im warmen Keller gehen. Am Silvesterlauf will ich fit sein!


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Dezember 2010)

rosenland schrieb:


> Sorry Andy, aber ich muss heute doch passen.
> Habe den Rotz im Gesicht, Schädelweh und vermute, dass da was in Anmarsch ist.
> 
> Werde mich heute schonen und wenn dann nur 'ne Stunde auf die Rolle im warmen Keller gehen. Am Silvesterlauf will ich fit sein!



A jo, besser schonen, als dass du einen Totalausfall hast.
War trotzdem schee im Schnee, aber auch etwas einsam.
Gute Besserung!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Dezember 2010)

Habs zu spät gelesen,
geh jetzt zum "Spinnen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (28. Dezember 2010)

Mein Weihnachtsgeschenk 
Bekomm das grinsen garnicht mehr ausm Gesicht.
Jetzt muß nur noch besser Wetter werden,das ich auch testen kann.





Gruß Toni


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Toni,
ich freu mich für dich, 
bei mir war ja Weihnachten schon im Spätsommer (Elvox)


----------



## Rietenau (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Boa`s-Biker,
in welchem Zustand befindet sich bei euch der Neckartalradweg? Ist er mit Salz voll, oder hat er eine geschlossene Schneedecke?

Gruß vom Schw. Wald
Wolfgang


----------



## EatMyDShorts (29. Dezember 2010)

^^Trampelpfad (meistens)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo @all

wüsche allen einen Guten Rutsch ins 2011

Vor allem Gesundheit und daß die sportlichen Ziele erreicht werden


----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Januar 2011)

Da die BOA´s ja ziemlich winterfest sind  und gern bei uns im Stromberg unterwegs sind hier ein kleiner Veranstaltungstipp. Vielleicht habt ihr ja Lust auf nen heissen Glühwein oder ein Käffchen 


Gute Fahrt im neuen Jahr !!!


----------



## boernie (5. Januar 2011)

wünsche euch allen winterfesten radler ein gesundes neues jahr


----------



## Nico M. (6. Januar 2011)

Wünsche Euch auch ein schönen Start in neue Bikerjahr!!!

Wollte morgen wieder einsteigen, aber meine Erkältung macht mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung. Bin dann hoffentlich am Sonntag oder spätestens am Sa nächter Woche wieder fit.

Euch viel Spaß beim biken ...

@Steffen: Coole Zeit beim Sylvesterlauf 

LG an alle, Nico M.


----------



## Stefan72 (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn es heute Abend nicht regent bin ich am Start.


----------



## rosenland (7. Januar 2011)

Es wird zu 98% regnen.

Lukas und ich werden dennoch eine Runde machen.
Letztlich kommt es nur auf die richtigen Klamotten an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (7. Januar 2011)

Lukas und Oliver sind unsere harten Jungs - respekt 
Nur die harten kommen in den Garten...


----------



## Stango (7. Januar 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Letztlich kommt es nur auf die richtigen Klamotten an.


Die ich nicht habe


----------



## EatMyDShorts (7. Januar 2011)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Lukas und Oliver sind unsere harten Jungs - respekt
> Nur die harten kommen in den Garten...



kein son gschwätz, sonst beschwert isch der Kai


----------



## rosenland (7. Januar 2011)

@ nico und stefan72, 
war okay, ihr hättet ruhig kommen können. 
hat kaum noch geregnet und stango und ich waren unterwegs. 

Motto: "Nach Schnee kommt MATSCH !!"


----------



## Stango (7. Januar 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> @ nico und stefan72,
> war okay, ihr hättet ruhig kommen können.
> hat kaum noch geregnet und stango und ich waren unterwegs.
> 
> Motto: "Nach Schnee kommt MATSCH !!"



Jop war echt ok aber halt extrem Matschig und neblig !!!

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Stefan72 (14. Januar 2011)

Das Wetter sollte heute ok sein. Wer Lust hat auf einen Night Ride kommt heute wie immer um 18:30 Uhr!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. Januar 2011)

Infos zur ICE-BIKE-Tour gibt`s dort


----------



## wrathchild053 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo Jungs. 
Wollte mal wieder was von mir hören lassen, nachdem ich jetzt schon länger nicht mehr mit euch unterwegs war. 
Meine Knieschmerzen haben nach 3 Monaten nun ihren Höhepunkt erreicht: kann Grad nimmer richtig laufen, an Biken ist Net mal zu denken. Trotz entzündungshemmer und Tuben von Voltaren bei drastischer Reduzierung des Trainingspensums (seit 2 Wochen auf Null) wurde das immer schlimmer. War letzte Woche zur MRT und die 1. Diagnose lautete: Meniskusschaden...na toll ! Morgen ne 2. Diagnose in einer anderen SportKlinik, und wenn sich das bestätigt., dann ist erstmal Knie - OP angesagt.  
Ich denke die Transalp muss noch etwas warten.....****


----------



## stromberg-biker (18. Januar 2011)

Wünsch Dir gute Besserung. Kann das mit den Knieschmerzen leider nachvollziehen, hab seit ca. 1/2 Jahr auch regelmässig schmerzen u. schieb eine Untersuchung vor mir her. Aber laufen u. normales radeln geht noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromberg-biker (18. Januar 2011)

Frage zu eurer ICE-BIKE-Tour:
Kann man da auch als "normalo" mitfahren  oder ist das bei euch dann fahrtechnisch etwas anspruchsvoller ? Streckenlänge ca. ?

Gruß Andy


----------



## Kailinger (18. Januar 2011)

Jeder kann mit! Musst halt nacher die obligatorischen 7 Wulle packen ;-)
Gruß Kai


----------



## stromberg-biker (18. Januar 2011)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Würd mich schon reizen, mal als Gast bei euch reinzuschnuppern. Bis wann müsste ich mich da anmelden ?
Mal sehen, ob ich "Freigang" bekomme...

7 Wulle - Männer allein im Wald 
7 Wulle - der Wald ist nicht genug ;-)   ... oder so ähnlich


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Januar 2011)

Die Anmeldungen sollten bis Mittwoch,9.2. bei mir eintrudeln,
dann kann ich los zum Einkaufen

wenn jeder 7 Wulle pacht, muß ich wohl mit dem Anhänger beim Getränkemarkt vorfahren


----------



## EatMyDShorts (22. Januar 2011)

@Adi: Gute Besserung!

(jetzt sinds scho zwei halbinvaliden ;o( )


----------



## cubescott (22. Januar 2011)

_Giro _ sei Dank ist bei mir alles o.k. Aber ohne gscheide Helmlaterne ist für mich Nightride erst mal tuba.
Rolf, hätteste noch nen Austriafluter (MJ 808 incl. Helmhalterung + Verlängerungskabel) in petto?

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (22. Januar 2011)

Hallo Rainer,

gut das weiter nichts passiert ist!

Hier schau mal. Lieferzeit bei Beiden in der Regel unter einer Woche.

http://www.mytinysun.de

http://www.magicshine.eu

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Januar 2011)

> Rolf, hätteste noch nen Austriafluter (MJ 808 incl. Helmhalterung + Verlängerungskabel) in petto?


 
Hallo Rainer,
bestelle bitte direkt, siehe Links von Stefan 72,
ich kanns auch nicht günstiger und schneller besorgen, der Händlerrabatt geht dort gegen Null


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo Boa´s,
Sonntag sind wir uns begegnet - gegen 11.00 oberhalb von Tripstrill. Ihr seid gerade den Anstieg Richtung Rennweg hochgefahren, ich Bergab.
Auf der Ebene hätt ich mich sicher kurz geoutet, ab so war´s halt ein bissle ungünstig.
Hoffe ich werd bis zum 12. fit genug für eure ICE-BIKE-TOUR

Grüßle Andy


----------



## rosenland (25. Januar 2011)

Stimmt, der mit dem schwarzen Ghost, oder?
Bis zum nächsten mal....


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. Januar 2011)

Korrekt erkannt ;-)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Januar 2011)

> Hoffe ich werd bis zum 12. fit genug für eure ICE-BIKE-TOUR Grüßle Andy


 
Hallo Andy,
ist das eine offizielle Anmeldung??  wenn nicht, dann aber los !!

z.Z. sind 11 wackere Mitradler angemeldet,
der Rest hat noch bis Mittwoch,9.2.11 zeit dies auch zu tun

Anmeldelink oder 0162 9817243

Ps.: gerade haben sich 10 Wurzelhopfer angemeldet


----------



## Nico M. (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

bei der ICE-Bike-Tour am 12.02.2011 kommt eigentlich jeder mit (Konditionell)  Einfach anmelden, mitkommen und Spaß haben!!!

@Rolf: cool der bisherige Anmeldungsstand ...

LG, Nico.


----------



## Stango (26. Januar 2011)

Hallo BOA's,
heute ist endlich mein Canyon Torque 9.0 Vertride gekommen !!!






[/url][/IMG]
Nach der kleinen Tesfahrt war's leider schon dunkel 
In echt und bei Tageslicht siehts besser aus 
ach ja wiegt 13,67 kg in Größe L und 180mm Federweg 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Stefan72 (26. Januar 2011)

@ Lukas. Da hast Du dir ein hammer Teil zugelegt - absolut fettes Gerät!  Wie fährt es sich denn mit so viel Federweg?


----------



## rosenland (26. Januar 2011)

GEILOMAT !!
Gratuliere! Leider kann ich am WE nicht fahren, erst Sonntag.

Pedale musste aber noch was machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (26. Januar 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> @ Lukas. Da hast Du dir ein hammer Teil zugelegt - absolut fettes Gerät!  Wie fährt es sich denn mit so viel Federweg?


 
Wie ein Sofa auf 2 Rädern


----------



## Stango (26. Januar 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> GEILOMAT !!
> Gratuliere! Leider kann ich am WE nicht fahren, erst Sonntag.
> 
> Pedale musste aber noch was machen...


 Am Sonntag könnte ich auch !
Die Pedale sind von meinem Vater (ich habe gerade keine anderen ohne Klicks gefunden). Ich werde das Bike mit meinen Crankbrothers und Syntace Flats fahren (nach lust und laune )


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Januar 2011)

Hammerteil

Sch...., ich hab nur 160mm und meins wiegt 33 g mehr 

na dann bis Samstag


----------



## Stango (27. Januar 2011)

Hier nochmal mein neues Bike im hellen 






[/url][/IMG]
Gruß Lukas


----------



## rosenland (27. Januar 2011)

He Lukas!
Die haben dich um das dritte Kettenblatt besch****!

Außerdem ist das ja ein CARBON Lenker.... tzztzztzz ob der hält?
Ich mein ja nur.... bist ja nicht der Leichteste. 

Und wo kommt der Flaschenhalter hin?


----------



## Stango (27. Januar 2011)

Das dritte Kettenblatt kann man erweitern bis jetzt ist der Bashguard dran.
Das komplette Bike (inc. Carbon Lenker) hat Bikepar freigabe auch für 5meter Drops und sonstiges extra bei Canyon nachgefragt. Jetzt nicht dass ich einen 5 meter Drop machen will aber ich denke das wird halten 

Flaschenhalter ?
Für was denn ich hab doch den Oli als Wasserträger neben mir


----------



## wrathchild053 (27. Januar 2011)

Hey Stango!

Mördergeil, die Schüssel!

Würd gern mal wieder mit euch mitballern, aber für die nächsten Wochen/Monate ist wohl Kinderturnen aufm Bike angesagt. Bin heut "extreme" 4,8km bei 75Hm gefahren und exakt nach 20min wieder in die Tiefgarage eingerollt....da braucht man sich definitiv keine Sorgen um die Akkulaufzeiten der Lupine machen oder etwa sinnloses Übergewicht wie Getränke mitnehmen!


Mann, ich könnt so kotzen!


----------



## Stango (27. Januar 2011)

Hey wrathchild!
Wann kannst du voraussichtlich wieder mitfahren?


----------



## Nico M. (29. Januar 2011)

Bitte schreibt bei der Strombike-Anmeldung den Hinweis "BOAs - RSV Besigheim" mit in die Anmeldung. Somit können wir wieder eine nette 75er Gruppe bilden 

LG, Nico.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (29. Januar 2011)

Morgen Sonntag um 12:15Uhr drehen Oli und ich eine kleine Strombergrunde. 

Wer Lust hat kann gerne kommen.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## wrathchild053 (30. Januar 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Hey wrathchild!
> Wann kannst du voraussichtlich wieder mitfahren?


 
Hey Stango!

Keine Ahnung.......
Bin heute mit meinem Mädel lockere 20km mit 200HM  (nur auf der Ebene) gefahren und das rechte Knie nahm´s mir schon wieder übel. 
War im Moment noch wohl doch etwas zuviel. 
Werd mich wohl fürs erste auf 10km 2x /W einpendeln müssen und immer schön ins Knie reinhören.


----------



## ARB (31. Januar 2011)

wow wow,

was ein teil! mein radl hat ein schwesterchen bekommen 

ciao hebel


----------



## Stango (31. Januar 2011)

ARB schrieb:


> wow wow,
> 
> was ein teil! mein radl hat ein schwesterchen bekommen
> 
> ciao hebel



Hast du die Lager schon eingebaut ?


----------



## Nico M. (1. Februar 2011)

@ Stango: geiles Teil - ebenfalls ein dickes Lob


----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Februar 2011)

Cooler Auftritt bzw. Abgang: http://www.zdf.de/ZDFmediathek/hauptnavigation/sendung-verpasst/#/beitrag/video/639836/Regina-Stiefls-Sturz-ins-sportstudio"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## batman11 (2. Februar 2011)

sollte aufs RR umsteigen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. Februar 2011)

also ich wär froh, wenn ich so abfahren könnte, wie die Regina damals


----------



## Stefan72 (4. Februar 2011)

Mal sehen wie sich das Wetter entwickelt  hätte Lust mal wieder den Baiselsberg unsicher zu machen.


----------



## rosenland (4. Februar 2011)

Also hier scheint die Sonne.
Wird trocken bleiben...

Bin dabei!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. Februar 2011)

Hey, das Wetter macht auch mit beim ICE- BIKE


----------



## stromberg-biker (9. Februar 2011)

Schade, hatte euren ICE-Bike fest eingeplant. Muss aber leider passen - gesundheitliche Probleme. Aber beim nächsten mal klappt´s bestimmt.
Wünsch euch viel Spaß und ne tolle Veranstaltung 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Kailinger (10. Februar 2011)

müssen wir halt ins Eincafe...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. Februar 2011)

> müssen wir halt ins Eincafe...


 
Hallo Kai,
ich glaub ich steh auf`m Schlauch, erklär doch mal


----------



## Kailinger (11. Februar 2011)

Wie geht sonst ice-biken bei +10°C...



Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Kai,
> ich glaub ich steh auf`m Schlauch, erklär doch mal


----------



## stromberg-biker (11. Februar 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (13. Februar 2011)

Der ICE Ride war ja mal eine extrem coole Action. Danke an die Guides und Organisatoren! 
Die Tour war vom Feinsten auch wenn die Spuren der Waldarbeiten und der tiefe Boden ordentlich Körner gekostet haben - 
das Bier und die Würstchen haben wir uns hart erarbeitet. 
Gruß an die Wurzelhopfer!


----------



## kreisimeck (14. Februar 2011)

Sers Besigheimer,
ihr fahrt ja viel touren und ich wollt mal fragen ob einer von euch vielleicht noch n Bike sucht. Dabei handelt es sich um ein Centurion Numinis Hydro mit kompletter XT Ausstattung (Schaltung, Kurbeln und Laufräder), neu hat das bike 2200 gekostet ich würds für 1500 hergeben, weil ich es leider schnell loswerden muss. Der Standort wäre Freiberg also ums eck 
Gruß Steffen


----------



## Stefan72 (23. Februar 2011)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag eine Runde in Stuttgart zu drehen? Wie immer, ca. 55-65km. Auf teilweise neuen Trails!

TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim) 9:00 Uhr. 

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## EatMyDShorts (8. März 2011)

Wie wärs am Samstag mit "Ride the Menschenkette"... (schei88e, das geht fast durch meine wohnung)

http://www.anti-atom-kette.de/start/strecke/


----------



## Battlingzeus (8. März 2011)

wie wärs am Samstag mit arbeiten?


----------



## ARB (8. März 2011)

an der menschenkette können wir noch nach dem schaffe teilnehmen. wenn scho mal was vor der haustür geht. das akw isch ja quasi au vor der haustür.
in diesem sinne  "abschalten"


----------



## EatMyDShorts (8. März 2011)

Arbeitseinsatz ist doch erst übernachsten???


----------



## ARB (8. März 2011)

nee. am 12. also sa.


----------



## Kailinger (9. März 2011)

EatMyDShorts schrieb:


> Arbeitseinsatz ist doch erst übernachsten???



Meister, Meister...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boernie (12. März 2011)

wenn ihr wieder nächsten Sonntag ne ausfahrt zur Solitude bin ich dabei

Liebe Grüße vom Phantom


----------



## ARB (13. März 2011)

aua aua muskelkater!!!!


----------



## Nico M. (16. März 2011)

Euer Präsie lebt noch - wenn auch aktuell nur in der Cyber-Welt...

Bin am 26.03. auch mit am Start, allerdings vermutlich erst am späten Nachmittag.
Ihr stemmt die Aktion super gut


----------



## rosenland (17. März 2011)

Ab heute Anmeldung nicht vergessen....



*14. Leingartener Mountainbike-Marathon am 21. Mai 2011*



Hier...
http://www.mtb-marathon-leingarten.de.vu/


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. März 2011)

bin schon dabei,
jetzt noch schnell überweisen, schon steh ich auf der Starterliste


----------



## Lembergerrolf (17. März 2011)

> Euer Präsie lebt noch - wenn auch aktuell nur in der Cyber-Welt...


 
von wegen, gesehen beim "heimlichtrainieren mit SSp"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (17. März 2011)

done


----------



## Kailinger (17. März 2011)

dito. Carmen auch.


----------



## Laggiman (17. März 2011)

bin auch mit dabei


----------



## Uli A (17. März 2011)

Habe auch einen Startplatz gezogen.


----------



## Stefan72 (18. März 2011)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich heute Abend beim NR dabei, wie sieht es sonst aus? Kommt noch jemand?


----------



## Nico M. (18. März 2011)

Bin in Leingarten auch mit dabei - dieses Jahr aber mit Auto-Anfahrt ...


----------



## Nico M. (18. März 2011)

> Zitat:
> von wegen, gesehen beim "heimlichtrainieren mit SSp"



Ich musste bei den schönen Wette einfach mal wieder in Geschäft biken.
Zu mehr komme ich ja auch gerade nicht... Warst aber auch kräftig unterwegs


----------



## Kailinger (20. März 2011)

Watch and learn:
http://mag41.de/2011/03/new-chris-akrigg-video

Grundsätzlich gut:
http://mag41.de


----------



## boernie (20. März 2011)

mega geil


----------



## wrathchild053 (22. März 2011)

Hallo Leute, wollte mal wieder ein Lebenszeichen absetzen. 
knie-OP war am Mittwoch in Pforzheim in der Arcus-Klinik und ist laut Doc Holiday gut verlaufen.Behandelt wurde der Innen- Meniskus und die Schleimhaut am Patellasehnenansatz!  Aufgrund der Guten Smiley- Pillen kann man die Schmerzen Eingrenzen. 
Jetzt ist erstmal Krankengymnastik angesagt aber laut Doc ist ergometertraining in 1-2 Wochen möglich. 
Also trainiert schon mal feste, denn mein meniskus ist nun 15% kleiner und aufgrund des Gewichtsvorteils hänge ich euch dann alle ab.
Nix für Ungut.... grüßt mir die Stromberg- Wälder 
Bis hoffentlich bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. März 2011)

komm doch am Samstag mal vorbei,

du glaubst kaum, wie eine gegrillte Rote und ein Wulle zur Heilung beitragen

Ansonsten gute Besserung!!


nochwas zu Samstag, wer ist noch mit SSp unterwegs, Training für SIS


----------



## bikeritzel (23. März 2011)

Na ja, vielleicht schaffe ich eine Runde mit dem Singlespeed
Schaumer mal


----------



## wrathchild053 (26. März 2011)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> komm doch am Samstag mal vorbei,
> 
> du glaubst kaum, wie eine gegrillte Rote und ein Wulle zur Heilung beitragen
> 
> ...



Merci Compadre, hab ich mir auch überlegt, aber meine Lady ist unterwegs und ich darf / kann noch Net Autofahren! Und für nen Humpelausflug ist dann doch noch zu weit..... aber klo-sofa, Sofa-Klo klappt schon super ohne Pippi in die Augen.


----------



## Nico M. (27. März 2011)

@wrathchild053: Hast echt was verpasst, war eine Mega gelungene Veranstaltung. Du kommst schon wieder auf die Beine und dann gibt es weitere geile Aktivitäten.

@all: unser Oli hat den Pokal abgeräumt --> dickes Lob !!!


----------



## rosenland (27. März 2011)

Nico M. schrieb:


> ...  den Pokal abgeräumt ...



und gerade zum Abendessen geöffnet.
Sehr lecker, wird heute definitiv leer werden. 




Bis auf den letzten Drecksberg war die Runde auch wirklich klasse! 
Dickes Danke an die Routenplaner und Streckenbauer!


Und zum Glück ist der sch*** WP jetzt rum. 
Endlich mal 1-2 Wochen relaxen...


----------



## Stefan72 (27. März 2011)

Da gratuliere ich auch! 

Hat riesig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## rosenland (27. März 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Da gratuliere ich auch!
> 
> Hat riesig Spaß gemacht!




Wolltest ja unbedingt Fußball schauen...


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. März 2011)

Es ist vollbracht

Der Winterpokal ist zuende

BOA Team 3 hat in den letzten Stunden nochmal alle gegeben und mit Oli auch noch den Sieger beim *1. BOA Extem Bik n`Party *gestellt, Super Jungs !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

und wenn nicht noch welche Schnarchnasenwas eingeben dann ist`s der Platz 46
und der ist ehrlich verdient!!!!


----------



## rosenland (29. März 2011)

Das liegt aber insbesondere an unserem "IC express"!
Platz 68 in der Einzelwertung!!

HAAALLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO ! gehts noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. März 2011)

Na klar gehts noch

Ich mach weiter mit meinem persönlichem "Sommerpokal"


wer einwenig mit dabei sein möchte
Donnerstags 19 - 20 Uhr Rückenfit-Kurs im Boa-Basecamp

Anmeldung: hier


----------



## Stefan72 (1. April 2011)

Wer hat Lust Samstag Richtung Krumbachtal eine kleine Runde zu drehen?
Oli wie siehts aus?

Kreuzung Lindental/ Pforzheimerstraße -Pizzeria Don Giovanni,  in Weilimdorf 9:00 Uhr. Guide ist blauwild aus Weilimdorf.

Ich bin heute am Start - nicht vergessen 18:00Uhr , vielleicht mal wieder Richtung Baiselsberg


----------



## stromberg-biker (13. April 2011)

Kleine "Schleichwerbung" für eine Veranstaltung am Sonntag 08.05.2011
in Ochsenbach. Flyer siehe Anhang, weiter Info´s unter http://kirbachtallauf.de/
Wer von euch evtl. auch Läufer ist hat vielleicht interesse sich für den Lauf anzumelden... 
Die BOA-Radler sind natürlich gerne als Zuschauer bzw. zahlende Gäste  herzlich Willkommen 
Bietet sich doch sicher als Rastpunkt bei einer Sonntags-Runde an ?

Grüße
Andy


----------



## Stefan72 (14. April 2011)

Oli Lukas seit Ihr morgen Abend da?
Wie kommt Ihr nach Münsingen?
Einen Platz habe ich noch frei


----------



## rosenland (14. April 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Oli Lukas seit Ihr morgen Abend da?
> Wie kommt Ihr nach Münsingen?
> Einen Platz habe ich noch frei



Morgen NR ne, Samstag münsingen fahren wir mim Bus. 
Lukas nehme ich mit....

Schraub dir ne Klingel dran, dann hör ich dich und mach Platz.


----------



## Kailinger (14. April 2011)

Bin morgen auch da, mit den Kids fahren.

Wer ist Sonntag da? Kann leider wieder nicht. Mein Saisonstart verbockt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (15. April 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Oli Lukas seit Ihr morgen Abend da?
> Wie kommt Ihr nach Münsingen?
> Einen Platz habe ich noch frei



Nein ich bin heute wahrscheinlich beim NR nicht dabei!

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Stefan72 (18. April 2011)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Bin morgen auch da, mit den Kids fahren.
> 
> Wer ist Sonntag da? Kann leider wieder nicht. Mein Saisonstart verbockt...



Es waren 9 Leute am Start davon zwei Mädels 

Sonntag hatten wir eine nette Runde, mit einer Roten und Hefeweizen auf dem Eselsberg.
War aber auch nötig bei so vielen Trails  50 km und 1500hm sind für April eine Menge. 

Würde gerne schon am Donnerstag 18:00 Uhr, das lange Wocheende mit einer Tour starten.
Wer hat Zeit für eine kleine Strombergrunde? 

Oli? Lukas? Was ist mit den Alpencrossern?


----------



## Tuxer (18. April 2011)

Servus,

am Donnerstag starten wir mit unseren regelmäßigen Touren durch die Löwensteinerberge von Ilsfeld aus. 
Näheres siehe Fahrgemeinschaften:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11631

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## berglady81 (18. April 2011)

Sorry muß leider passen arbeite bis 18.00 Uhr am Donnerstag.

Grüße
Leonie


----------



## rosenland (19. April 2011)

Kann auch nicht. 
Bin am DO beruflich in Hamburg. 
vg oli


----------



## avant (19. April 2011)

@Tuxer - top Idee, bin am Do leider schon mit Beschleuniger-Trainingseinheiten in einem riesigen Freiluft-Sportstudio (Europapark) verplant 

Viele Grüße,

Jo


----------



## Battlingzeus (19. April 2011)

Werde wohl vorbei schauen. Dann bin ich die Lampe auch los.


ride on

Felix


----------



## Stango (19. April 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit für eine kleine Strombergrunde?
> Oli? Lukas? Was ist mit den Alpencrossern?



Ich bin dabei aber leider nur mit HT


----------



## Lembergerrolf (20. April 2011)

Hallo Lukas,
hat`s Fully den Marathoneinsatz nicht überlebt


----------



## Stefan72 (20. April 2011)

Ostermontag Trailtour in Stuttgart. 

8:15 Uhr
TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim Gefängnis)
78km 1550hm

Wer will kann auch in Weilimdorf einsteigen dann sind es: 
58km 1250hm
 9:00 Uhr
Pizzeria Don Giovanni 
Pforzheimer Straße 223, Weilimdorf, 70499 Stuttgart.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne gesehen. 

Es haben schon 3 Leute zugesagt.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (20. April 2011)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Hallo Lukas,
> hat`s Fully den Marathoneinsatz nicht überlebt


Ich bin nicht mit dem Fully gefahren, aber in der Talaseinheit ist eine Dichtung verrutscht...naja habe sie jetzt eingeschickt!
Mal schauen was passiert


----------



## Tuxer (27. April 2011)

Servus,

am Samstag machen wir wieder ne Tour durch die Löwensteiner Berge.

Abfahrt 14 Uhr in Ilsfeld am "Radhaus", Dauer so ca. 3 Stunden +/-
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11631

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. April 2011)

> Abfahrt 14 Uhr in Ilsfeld am "Radhaus", Dauer so ca. 3 Stunden +/-
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11631


 
Hallo Steffen,

war ganz ok beim letzten mal, aber mir langt`s diesmal nicht, bin vermutlich bis 13/14 Uhr bei Frank im Laden

evtl. bis heut abend, ich bin da, fahr mit den Boa-Youngsters


----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. April 2011)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> am Samstag machen wir wieder ne Tour durch die Löwensteiner Berge.
> 
> ...



^^Leistungsniveau?


----------



## Battlingzeus (29. April 2011)

knackig


----------



## Kailinger (29. April 2011)

Das liegt an den Trekkingrädern...

Mir langts morgen leider auch ned, versuch nächste Woche mal mitzufahren. Die Woche war jetzt etwas stressig, sitz grad noch am Flughafen rum. Heut abend fällt somit auch aus.

Sonntag plan ich mal ein!

Kai


----------



## ChrizzMTB (30. April 2011)

^^wir waren diesmal glaub mehr leutz als die neckartalradler (und mehr rtw hammer auch gebraucht)


----------



## Battlingzeus (30. April 2011)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe waren wir 21 BOAs. Aufgeteilt in drei Gruppen. Ich glaube das war das bisher größte Aufkommen. Es reicht locker für eine Gruppe Strombike.

Mit der Freundin vom Michael habe ich gesprochen, es scheint wohl ein Schulterbruch zu sein. Neueres habe ich nicht. Sein Rad hat alles überlebt, der Helm nicht.

Es würde mich freuen, wenn das Aufteilen der Gruppen das nächste Mal etwas besser klappt. Ich fand das schon fast lächerlich. 

Die Runde am Radhaus Ilsfeld war heute super. Nur ein Sturz ohne größere Folgen. 

In diesem Sinne 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## rosenland (30. April 2011)

Ja war korrekt heute! 
Sehr geile steile Abfahrten. 
86km, 1350hm in 4:18 Fahrzeit. 

In einer homogenen Gruppe läufts eben am besten. Für alle... 
Schließlich geht es um maximalen Spaß in begrenzter Zeit, für manche wenigstens.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (30. April 2011)

Des klingt alles nach einem sehr deftigem Tempo ich bin lang nimmer gefahren suche auch leute aus der umgebung aber ich glaub da kann ich nicht mithalten


----------



## ChrizzMTB (30. April 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Des klingt alles nach einem sehr deftigem Tempo ich bin lang nimmer gefahren suche auch leute aus der umgebung aber ich glaub da kann ich nicht mithalten



quatsch. Das war gar net bei uns.. rsv freitag 18h und sa / so ausfahrten kannst kommen.

für manche geht's um spass und nicht ums gehetze auf n berg. meist zwei gruppen, eine langsam, eine schnell.


----------



## avant (30. April 2011)

... leider hat's heute gar nicht sein sollen, aber dafür ging's bei meinem aktuellen Bike-Projekt gut voran 

Bin morgen mit von der Partie.

Grüssle,

Jo


----------



## Nico M. (2. Mai 2011)

Wegen der Gruppeneinteilung vom Freitag muss ich Felix Recht geben.
--> In Zukunft muss dies besser klappen, da wir nur so viel Spaß in der jeweilig homogenen Gruppe erzielen können.

Ich glaube die Enztalradler waren am Freitag über die Anzahl der BOAs ein wenig neidisch 

@Carcass: Einfach mal kommenden Freitag vorbeikommen und mitradeln - kommst ohne Probleme mit 

@Battlingzeus: Wenn Du was nähers über Michael weist, einfach kurz mailen oder posten 

LG, Nico.


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Mai 2011)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Es würde mich freuen, wenn das Aufteilen der Gruppen das nächste Mal etwas besser klappt...
> 
> 
> Felix



Wir haben in der Vergangenheit schön öfters gezeigt wie man das schnell und vernünftig klärt. 
Alle fahren zusammen  den ersten Anstieg.  Danach ist die Selbsteinschätzung und Einteilung relativ einfach gewesen.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (2. Mai 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> Wir haben in der Vergangenheit schön öfters gezeigt wie man das schnell und vernünftig klärt.
> Alle fahren zusammen  den ersten Anstieg.  Danach ist die Selbsteinschätzung und Einteilung relativ einfach gewesen.



genau:

http://www.bikehotel-steineggerhof.com/de/mountainbike/die-wand-35.html


Allerdings ging es ja nicht beim hochfahren schief; sondern beim runterfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (2. Mai 2011)

Hossa Compadres. 
Leider zieht sich meine Knie-Odyssey weiter fort. Mittlerweile ist nun durch ne weitere MRT bestãtigt, dass es zu einer weiteren Blutung (90% durch zu heftige Krankengymnastik) gekommen ist, was dann ne Entzündung hervorgerufen hat -  Ja ganz toll. hatte das letzte Woche wieder Schmerzen wie Elch ... wurde daraufhin mehrfach punktiert ... Cortison-Party eben. 
Doch ne geänderte Physio schlägt bis dato gut an: bin sogar schon einmal 20min auf Rollentrainer gefahren ohne am nächsten Tag zum Beissholz greifen zu müssen. Jubel!!! Jetzt nur net übertreiben. 
Hoffentlich kann ich mich euch bald mal wieder anschließen. no Sports sucks.
Bis dahin: trainiert schon mal heftig, sonst Leder ich euch bald ab, da nun gewichtisoptimiert ( minus 15% meniskusmasse ) .


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Mai 2011)

Hier neues von Michael

Schulterblatttrümmerbruch, linke Hand gestaucht, verschiedene Abschürfungen usw. Ob OP ansteht ist noch nicht klar.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Mai 2011)

Freitag und Samstag gehts wie immer in den Stromberg.

Wer Sonntag noch Lust hat kann auch nach Stuttgart kommen:

Sonntag 08.05

 8:15 Uhr
 TV Gaststätte, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart (Stammheim Gefängnis)
 78km 1800hm

 Wer will kann auch in Weilimdorf einsteigen dann sind es: 
 58km 1500hm
 9:00 Uhr
 Pizzeria Don Giovanni 
 Pforzheimer Straße 223, Weilimdorf, 70499 Stuttgart.

 Wer Lust und Zeit hat ist gerne gesehen. 




 Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Offroadie (2. Mai 2011)

Au weia, im Gegensatz dazu bin ich ja vergleichsweise noch gut bedient mit meinem Kreuzbandriss nebst Innenbandpartialabriss .... hihi 

Ich glaube ich verschieb' die OP und fahr' mit Schatzi erst mal in Urlaub bevor ich mich unter's Messer lege .... 

Allen Leidensgenossen an dieser Stelle "Gute Besserung" !

LG
Martina


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Mai 2011)

zu #2795: knackig


----------



## ibiza (2. Mai 2011)

Na ja, eine lange Zeit nicht mehr mitradeln bedeutet auch gleich den Titel des "Bodenprüfers", "Rahfaller", "Absteiger" etc. zu verlieren. Hat was 

Alle die Blessuren haben, wünsche ich gute Besserung!


----------



## rosenland (2. Mai 2011)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> zu #2795: knackig




Die große Stuttgart-Runde ist für Leute, die den Winter durchgefahren sind eigentlich kein Problem. 
Für die Anderen ist es zu stressig, sie würden vermutlich keinen richtigen Spass haben.

Haste Lust? 
Ich bin dabei, die Trails sind porno...


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Mai 2011)

Lust schon, nur kann ich leider nicht auf jeder Hochzeit tanzen. Werde dafür am Samstag wohl da sein.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Lembergerrolf (3. Mai 2011)

Sonntag ist bei mir diese Woche Ruhetag 

aber irgendwann muß ich auch mal nach Stuttgart


----------



## Stango (3. Mai 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Die große Stuttgart-Runde ist für Leute, die den Winter durchgefahren sind eigentlich kein Problem.
> Für die Anderen ist es zu stressig, sie würden vermutlich keinen richtigen Spass haben.
> 
> Haste Lust?
> Ich bin dabei, die Trails sind porno...



Ich bin höchst wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei!
Heute ist meine FOX Talas 180 endlich von Toxoholics zurück gekommen...
Habe sie gleich montiert und einen Probe-Drop gemacht läuft echt sahnig
Kann ich bei dir mitfahren? 
Oder wie kommst du hin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillout_Felix (3. Mai 2011)

mit der sbahn von bietigheim nach feuerbach --- kann gerne jmd am feuerbach bahnhof abholen und dann nach weilimdorf fahren.

gruß

felix


----------



## rosenland (3. Mai 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Ich bin höchst wahrscheinlich auch mit dabei!
> Heute ist meine FOX Talas 180 endlich von Toxoholics zurück gekommen...
> Habe sie gleich montiert und einen Probe-Drop gemacht läuft echt sahnig
> Kann ich bei dir mitfahren?
> Oder wie kommst du hin?



Ja kannst mit...
Uhrzeit usw. per Mail.


----------



## Tuxer (4. Mai 2011)

net vergessen morgen (Donnerstag ..) steht wieder ne lockere Runde von Ilsfeld aus an, Abfahrt 18 Uhr.


----------



## avant (4. Mai 2011)

Tuxer schrieb:


> net vergessen morgen (Donnerstag ..) steht wieder ne lockere Runde von Ilsfeld aus an, Abfahrt 18 Uhr.


Wird bei mir leider nix - bin bis Fr in MUC

VG

Jo


----------



## Lembergerrolf (4. Mai 2011)

ich hab noch kein Rad, daß ich da mitfahren darf

Scherz beiseite, Donnerstags ist von 19-20 Uhr "Rückenfit-Kurs" im Boa-Basecamp

Interesse?
dann [email protected]


----------



## bikeritzel (6. Mai 2011)

Gott zum Gruße in die Runde,

kleine Info am Rande, es tut sich was für Mountainbiker im Stromberg-Heuchelberg....
http://www.muehlacker.de/mt/artikel.php?p=2011/4/28/1/
http://www.vkz.de/de/heute/redaktio...turpark-entsteht-wegenetz-fuer-mountainbiker/

Mal abwarten, ob da auch die schmalen Wege dabei sind. 

VG
Andy


----------



## boernie (6. Mai 2011)

das hört sich doch gut an


----------



## Stefan72 (7. Mai 2011)

Der unfreiwillige Singelspeeder ist auch gut nach Hause gekommen. 
Ersatzschaltauge sind total überbewertet


----------



## ASpa (9. Mai 2011)

Muss leider wegen Knieprobleme meinen Start in Leingarten absagen.
Möchte jemand meinen Startplatz haben?
Bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Offroadie (10. Mai 2011)

.... gleiches gilt für mich 

hätte auch noch einen Startplatz abzugeben. Der Marathon in Leingarten ist echt eine schöne Veranstaltung und es lohnt sich dort mitzufahren! 

LG
Martina


----------



## ChrizzMTB (10. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8292601#post8292601

Fahrradaktionstage / mit den Downhillern am WE. Würd wer mitkommen?

p.s. und die bikes schön dreckig lassen, anscheinend wollen die grünen bikes putzen...


----------



## shredhead (10. Mai 2011)

zu bikeritzel vom 06.05.2011 17:29

...Was den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Mountainbike-Strecken angeht, ist Gretter überzeugt, den Geschmack der meisten Besucher aus der Region, aber auch der Gäste aus größerer Entfernung zu treffen: 90 bis 95 Prozent werden damit zufrieden sein. Wir nutzen hier Wege nach den *forstrechtlichen Bestimmungen*, auf denen Radfahrer und Wanderer gut miteinander auskommen können.Es gibt durchaus steile Streckenabschnitte. Aber wer es extremer sucht, beispielsweise Downhillstrecken oder Singletrails, der kommt bei uns nicht auf seine Kosten.

Eigentlich SCHADE


----------



## Carcass (10. Mai 2011)

Des klingt echt mehr nach strecken um mit der Familie nen ausflug zu machen  hatte gehofft das es abgeht aber klingen tut das ganz anders.

Aber ende der Woche kommt mein Bike wenns glatt läuft  komme nächste woche mal bei euch ne runde vorbei um reinzu schnuppern


----------



## Kailinger (12. Mai 2011)

Fazit: 90 bis 95 Prozent werden damit NICHT zufrieden sein!


----------



## Carcass (12. Mai 2011)

Ich hoffe das zitat gilt nicht dafür weil ich vorbei schaun will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (12. Mai 2011)

Nee, nee, bei uns sind alle MTB-Rider willkommen.
Kona 03 Rahmengröße XL?

Kann morgen ned, Claudi hat 2 Karten für Comedy in der Arena LB gewonnen.

Armin und Martina, mit Leingarten wirds bei mir dies Jahr wohl zeittechnisch nix, ansonsten komm ich spontan drauf zurück.
Euch beiden GUTE GENESUNG!

See you
Rainer


----------



## Carcass (12. Mai 2011)

cubescott schrieb:


> Nee, nee, bei uns sind alle MTB-Rider willkommen.
> Kona 03 Rahmengröße XL?


Nee isn 15er Rahmen fürs Freeriden wars ok ich bin 187 hätte etwas größer sein können aber ging. 

Morgen kommt mit glück mein Coilair kanns kaum erwarten loszufahrn


----------



## Carcass (14. Mai 2011)

So kleines Update Bike ist da hat die erste Probe bestanden Fotos folgen


----------



## Carcass (19. Mai 2011)

Sooo ich wollte mal fragen wies aussieht wegen Morgen?
Falls gewitter auftacuht wird trotzdem gestartet?


----------



## Battlingzeus (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen

heute Abend ist RSV Hauptversammlung. Wie schon Kai in seinem Mail geschrieben hat, wünschen wir uns dass viele teilnehmen. Daher nochmal der Appell, bitte kommen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Was die Ausfahrt angeht, so werden bestimmt einige da sein. 

@carcass wenns nicht grad stürmt oder Dauerregen vorliegt, wird im Normalfall gefahren.

Ach ja, mein 29er ist da und das Bionicon wird gerade noch umgebaut für die Anker (Gustav M)

In diesem Sinne 

Ride on


Felix


----------



## Carcass (20. Mai 2011)

Ja ich werde kommen. Bin zwar kein Mitglied aber ich schaus mir mal an und vllt steig ich ja dann auch mit ein


----------



## Kailinger (20. Mai 2011)

Ich werd um 18.00 Uhr ne kurze Runde rund um Besigheim drehen!

Wir müssen da so ne Kurve fahren... 

Kai


----------



## Carcass (20. Mai 2011)

Ich bring zur sicherheit mal Zelt usw. mit könnte sicherlich ne weile dauern


----------



## Carcass (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Jungs,

leider bin ich in einen Zug gestiegen der an Besigheim vorbei gefahren ist und musste dann umsteigen und war um 18.10 Uhr am treffpunkt. Leider wahrt ihr schon alle weg 

Ich hoffe beim nächsten mal klappts besser und ich kann mitfahren.

gruß   Andy


----------



## berglady81 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Carcass,

also wenn man von Bietigheim kommt dann kann man das kurze Stück auch mit dem Bike  fahren, da passiert sowas nicht.

Schönes Wochenende
Berglady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (20. Mai 2011)

Ja hast du schon recht ich war nur etwas knapp dran weil ich bei nem Umzug geholfen hatte. Ich wollt euch auch nicht hängen lassen da ich mich ja angemeldet hatte. Aber ich schau das es das nächste mal auf jeden fall klappt dir auch ein schönes Wochenende.

Andy 

Noch als anhang: Das sollte keine kritik sein, lediglich eine entschuldigung für mein nicht erscheinen.


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2011)

Ich spamm hier mal weiter da keiner was schreibt 

Vielen dank an alle die am Samstag dabei waren. War echt nett das ich mit konnte. Werde noch was für die Fitness tun und gedenke dann das öfteren bei euch mit zu fahren 

Als anhang sollte es Leute geben die wie ich Bergauf auch nicht die schnellsten sind dürfen die sich gern melden zum Biken.

Wünsch euch ne gute Woche     

cheerz   Andy


----------



## rosenland (23. Mai 2011)

Was unlustiges aus dem LV Subforum.

Da haben wir es mit z.T. querliegenden Ästen und Stämmchen ja bisher noch gut gehabt. 

Ergebnis war hier, dass die ganze Gruppe wohl "nur" einen Platten hatte...


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2011)

Was für assis bringen den sowas? Muss man bald schon bewaffnet Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## stromberg-biker (23. Mai 2011)

Nicht zu fassen, hochkriminell. Rache für den tod von Osama ? Al Kaida  oder was ? Aber was können denn hier bitte schon wieder die
Mountainbiker dafür ?!
Oder steckt der Oberförster vielleicht dahinter ?
Aber mal ernsthaft, weisst Du wo das makabere Stück gefunden wurde ?
Hoffentlich wohl nicht im Stromberg-Gebiet !
Sehr gesundheitsgefährdend übrigens auch der Glimmstengel in der rechten Hand 
Solche Typen gehören an den Baum gebunden, bis die Ameisen auf die Knochen vorgedrungen sind.

So... jetzt geht´s mir wieder besser


----------



## rosenland (23. Mai 2011)

ne nicht bei uns...
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8339209&postcount=2498


----------



## Daywalker1977 (23. Mai 2011)

Boah krass sowas das ist ja echt übel ! sowas habe ich bei uns hier noch nie entdeckt ! und die Gemeinde wo ich nächstes jahr hinziehe da ist der Bürgermeister selbst MTB verrückt......

BTW da ich ja in Besigheim arbeite finde ich toll was ihr macht, leider bin ich noch Anfänger und naja *husthust* konditionell nicht so das ich mithalten könnte   (NOCH nicht  )


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2011)

Also ich hab schon von so was gehört bei Markgröningen im Wald. 
Ist aber meines Wissens nichtmehr aktuell (hoffe es zumindest). Idioten gibts leider überall aber sowas geht garnicht. Wenn ich wüsste wer sowas macht würde sowas unter seinem Schuhputzer finden


----------



## alias2 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo ,
Leingarten hat schon Bilder vom Marathon im Internet .

LG Horst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (29. Mai 2011)

Die Tour heute war ja mal wieder vom Feinsten. Mörderabfahrt vom Baiselsberg und rüber zum Rittersprung...

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## Carcass (29. Mai 2011)

War gestern allein am baiselsberg sehr lustig da. Welche abfahrt habt ihr genommen? Die in richtung Hohenhaslach oder Ochsenbach?


----------



## Battlingzeus (29. Mai 2011)

Abfahrt Ochsenbach, die Schulterblatttrümmerbruchabfahrt.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Carcass (29. Mai 2011)

Ja die bin ich gestern seit 8 Jahren zum ersten mal wieder gefahren. Hat mein Schlüsselbein auf dem gewissen


----------



## MTBle (30. Mai 2011)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Abfahrt Ochsenbach, die Schulterblatttrümmerbruchabfahrt.



oder die Schaltwerk to Korkenzieher Abfahrt
Aber war ne geile Tour, danke!


----------



## Carcass (30. Mai 2011)

Ja ich muss sagen die letzte hälfte schüttelts einen gut durch des geht übel in die Arme 
Aber zugegeben ich hab den Baiselsberg mein bock zur hälfte hoch geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan72 (12. Juni 2011)

War ja ein schweres Stück Arbeit heute, mir brennen immer noch die Beine . 
Hat sich aber mehr als gelohnt.  Die Trails heute waren einfach nur unglaublich!
Nur schade, dass der Schwäbisch-Fränkischer Wald soweit weg ist.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. Juni 2011)

Stefan72 schrieb:


> War ja ein schweres Stück Arbeit heute, mir brennen immer noch die Beine .
> Hat sich aber mehr als gelohnt.  Die Trails heute waren einfach nur unglaublich!
> Nur schade, dass der Schwäbisch-Fränkischer Wald soweit weg ist.



ach. Dir Brennen die Beine??? Ich hatte eher das Gefühl die vorderen 80% haben sich gelangweilt, zwecks warten müssen..


----------



## Carcass (13. Juni 2011)

Und auf der RSV hp steht ein wenig Kondition sollte man mitbringen 
Aber das hört sich eher nach Marathon an loel
Wann macht ihr denn mal ne Runde mit coolen trails aber bergauf im Rentner Tempo? 
Bergab bin ich schnell genug


----------



## berglady81 (13. Juni 2011)

Hi Carcass,

einfach mal blicken lassen, mitbiken und Spaß haben.

`` Bis jetzt ist niemand gestorben``

Gruß
Leonie


----------



## Carcass (14. Juni 2011)

Ich denk ich werd beim nächsten mal vorbeischaun hoffe das Wetter ist nich zu blöd mag kein regennbiken


----------



## Terrier70 (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo Boa´s und Boa-Freunde

Ich wollte fragen ob mir jemand einen Heckträger für einen VW-Polo Bj. 2009,
vom 24.06. bis zum 30.06. leihen könnte.
Vielleicht habt ihr in auch für günstig zu Verkaufen ;-)))
Wir wollen für ein paar Tage ins Allgäu um etwas zu Trainieren um in zukunft besser bei euch mithalten zu können.

Gruß  Markus


----------



## Battlingzeus (16. Juni 2011)

Hi Markus

ich habe so einen universalträger, kannst ihn dir mal anschauen. PN an mich bei Interesse

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Terrier70 (18. Juni 2011)

Der Träger von Felix paßt ans Auto 

Aber Räder nicht auf den Träger  

Nice weekend


----------



## Carcass (19. Juni 2011)

Ich hab mal ne generelle frage: Was für Montageständer benutzt ihr wenn ihr einen habt? 
Bin auf der suche nach nem guten Montageständer kosten sollten allerdings überschaubar sein.

gruß  Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (19. Juni 2011)

Komm mal zu Frank Imle in den Laden, Samstag morgen bin ich da, dann suchen wir was passendes aus

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (19. Juni 2011)

Ja wollt mich mal umsehn und informieren 
In welcher preisklasse rechnen wir den da?


----------



## Kailinger (20. Juni 2011)

Mein Kettler taugt mir seit Jahren!
Kost wohl so 80 bis 90 Euro.
Gruß Kai


----------



## Carcass (21. Juni 2011)

Ja hab mir gerade den Kettler angeschaut sieht verdammt stabil und gut aus ich denke der wirds werden


----------



## MiBinger (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin vor ein paar Wochen nach Ludwigsburg gezogen und bin auf der Suche nach ein paar schönen MTB Strecken. Komme ursprünglich aus Waiblingen und war mit Schurwald/Boucher Höhe ziemlich Trail verwöhnt.

Doch seit Anfang Mai diesen Jahres gehts in Pfulgfelden eher flach auf dem Rennrad vorwärts 

Ist die Freitags / Samstags runde vom Enzplatz in Besigheim noch aktiv?

Gibt es direkt ab Ludwigsburg auch Ausfahrten? bzw. jemenden der von LB nach Besigheim zu den Ausfahrten rüber fährt?

Danke & Grüsse
Micha


----------



## rosenland (21. Juni 2011)

klar sind wir aktiv. 

Stefan72 wohnt in LB und kommt meisst mit dem Rad zu den Terminen...


----------



## Stefan72 (21. Juni 2011)

Hallo Micha,

die BOA Touren kann ich sehr empfehlen. Auch hügelig kann Spaß machen  Der Stromberg ist ein geniales MTB Revier. 
Zur Zeit sind Freitags immer ca.10-15 Leute am Start. Schau einfach mal vorbei.

Ich gehe auch regelmäßig Richtung Stuttgart biken. Die Anfahrt geht eigentlich, ab Stammheim ist man schon im Wald. 
Ich bin das Lange WE in Latsch. Danach können wir gerne zu den BOAs oder nach Stuttgart zum biken gehen.

Weil im Dorf liegt auf dem Weg zu meinen Stuttgarttouren, da gibt es auch ein paar Biker.

Grüße Stefan72


----------



## MiBinger (21. Juni 2011)

Hey Stefan,

das klingt sehr gut!
Melde Dich einfach, dann starten wir von LB o.Ä.
Bis dahin trainiere ich dann mal besser...  

Gruss
Micha78


----------



## wrathchild053 (27. Juni 2011)

Servus!

Ganz kurzer Stand zu meiner Präsenz nach meiner OP!

Bin seit 3 Monaten wieder fleissig am Trainieren und nach diversen Rückschlägen bin nun wieder bei knapp 100km/W (3Einheiten)
Allerdings stellen sich ab ca. 30-40Km am Stück und/oder 2h wieder leichte Anzeichen von Schmerzen im Knie ein!! 
Daher mach ich im Moment noch verstärkt Basistraining ohne starke Höhenmeter mit anschließenden Beinpressen und viel Stretching.
Ziel ist ab August wieder regelmässig mit Euch die Rehe im Stromberg zu Jagen.

Bis hoffentlich bald ...


LG Adi


----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Juni 2011)

Hi Adi

bestimmt ist es im Winter wieder gut ;-) 

@ all

Anmeldung Lautertal ist wieder offen; anbei der link

http://www.lautertal-bikemarathon.de/anmeldung.html

Ride on

Felix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
wer noch dabei sein will bei SIS (von Donnerstag, 4.8. bis Sonntag, 7.8.), und noch kein Team hat, der soll sich bis spätestens Freitag 12 Uhr bei mir melden, 40  Startgeld / Fahrer, 
Team "Fitness & more" noch ausbaufähig
Boa-Tricot ist Pflicht!!







Mail: [email protected] oder Tel: 0162/9817243

ich werde am Freitag nachmittag hinfahren, um rechtzeitig zum Musik lauschen dort zu sein


----------



## cubescott (28. Juni 2011)

n' BOA-Trikot hätt ich scho aber kein SSP !


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Juni 2011)

> n' BOA-Trikot hätt ich scho aber kein SSP !


in Rh 56 hätt ich noch eins, mein Stadt-SSp , 
Starr hinten und vorne, Schuzbleche und Gepäckträger wären gleich demontiert,
aber Übersetzung 39:15 ist schon happich

alternativ, wie bei Boa-SSp-Treff mußt halt mit Rock und Langhaarperücke fahren (Mädels dürfen mit Schaltung)


----------



## Carcass (28. Juni 2011)

Geh ich mit meiner echten langen mähne auhc als frau durch?


----------



## Tuxer (29. Juni 2011)

Servus,

morgen findet wieder ne Ausfahrt in die Löwensteinerberge von Ilsfeld aus statt, mehr unter "Fahrgemeinschaften".

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Juni 2011)

Stand (1.7.)  *4.7.*
mit im SIS-Team "Fitness & more" sind:
Kathrin, Kai, Dany (Hebel) und Rolf

Last Chance: für eine/n wär noch Platz im Team  Team voll besetzt 

morgen mittag werd ich die Überweisung tätigen, done

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (2. Juli 2011)

Moin!

Sauwetter ist angesagt aber wird trotzalldem gefahren?


----------



## Stefan72 (2. Juli 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sauwetter ist angesagt aber wird trotzalldem gefahren?



Klar! Gibt doch nichts schöneres, wenn die Trails technisch etwas anspruchsvoller werden.


----------



## Carcass (2. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Geile Tour!!  Die Trails waren Killer!!!

Angekommen bei der verwandschaft gabs nen 600g Cordonbleu!

So stell ich mir das vor 


Bis zum nächsten mal    Andy


----------



## Carcass (6. Juli 2011)

Ich weiß des passt hier nich so ganz rein kann aber bisher nichts finden.
Ich hab die Avid Elexir 5 bremsen hab nun bemerkt das sie enorm schleift. Hab sie daraufhin ausgebaut und gesehn das der rechte Kolben nicht in die ausgangsposition zurückgeht nach dem bremsen. Wie kann ich das beheben? Hab nahc dem ausbau den Kolben mit nem schraubenzieher etwas zurückgedrückt. Doch nach der ersten bremsung wieder das selbe. 

Kai würde jetzt sagen kauf die ne HOPE würd ich aber hab kein geld dafür hoffe ihr könnt mir tipps geben.

gruß  Andy


----------



## Robert.Fetzer (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo BOAs!

Längst habe ich bei Euch nicht geschrieben, aber vielleicht erinnert ihr euch an mich noch. Ich hoffe, daß alles für Euch gut geht, und Ihr könnt viel zu biken! 

Weil letztes Jahr habe ich mit Euch sehr gute Fahrten rund um Stromberg und Stuttgart gemacht, ich möchte für Euch eine richtige Herausforderung, das Trans Hungaria Marathon, das ersten mehrtägigen MTB-Rennen in Ungarn empfehlen!

Manche (immer mehr) Informationen findet ihr in englisch hier und hier auch.

Video just for fun: http://transhungaria.com/en/2011/07/thm-promo-video-2-4/

Wenn Ihr Fragen haben, bitte meldet Euch bei mir!

Gruß,

Robert


----------



## Lembergerrolf (6. Juli 2011)

Hallo Andy,
Schraubenzieger geht gar nicht!!!!

komm am Samstag bei Frank Imle`s Fahrradshop in Besigheim vorbei,
dann zeig ich die was zu tun ist, Info und Luft kosten bei Frank "noch" nix

Gruß Rolf
Ps. bin von ca 8 - 12 da


----------



## Carcass (7. Juli 2011)

Ich werd sehn ob ich es hinbekomm das ich bissl Fahren kann. Eventuell komm ich Samstag vorbei.


----------



## Laggiman (8. Juli 2011)

Hi Leute

Habe heut die neue Mountain Bike bekommen,da ist ein bericht vom SiS drin,und was soll ich euch sagen ?
Es sind 3 Boa`s ,Leonie,Andi (mit beleuchtetem BOA-SSP ) und der Hebel  groß und deutlich zusehen.
Ich muß sagen, das hat was die Trikot`s in ner Zeitschrift zu sehen.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Terrier70 (8. Juli 2011)

Servus,

Wird heute Abend gefahren oder gehen die angemeldeten alle nach Bregenz?

gruß Markus


----------



## Stefan72 (8. Juli 2011)

Es wird gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaGaKOT (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo BOA's!

Würde gerne am So. mitfahren, allerdings bin ich kein Raser. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Tour in etwa aussieht? in km, km/h, hm, technik, kondition?

Würde jemand seine Handynummer kommunizieren, falls ich mich verlaufe? (Komme aus KA und war noch nicht in Eurer Ecke...)

Schöne Grüße
Alex


----------



## Ridge.Racer (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo Alex,

Freitags fahren wir ca. 20-40km in zwei Leistungsklassen. 
Sonntags i.d.R 35-60km je nach Lust und Laune. HÃ¶henmeter ca. 1000hm bis 1400hm. Raser sind wir keine, eher Singeltrail- Tourenbiker.
 An den Anstiegen fÃ¤hrt jeder sein Tempo, Oben oder an Abzweigungen wird gewartet.

Bis morgen! 


GrÃ¼Ãe Stefan72


Edit: Technik? Wir sind hier im Stromberg d.h. mehr als S1 gibtâs hier selten.   Klar versuchen wir so viel wie mÃ¶glich auf Trails zu fahren.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (10. Juli 2011)

GaGaKOT schrieb:


> Hallo BOA's!
> 
> Würde gerne am So. mitfahren, allerdings bin ich kein Raser. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Tour in etwa aussieht? in km, km/h, hm, technik, kondition?
> 
> ...



und da musste hin:

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=48.999152,9.138898&aq=&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=17


----------



## GaGaKOT (10. Juli 2011)

Hi,

klappt es heute bei mir leider doch nicht. Euch dann viel Spass und bis zum nächsten Mal.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## Ridge.Racer (10. Juli 2011)

Das war ja heute mal wieder vom Feinsten, inklusiver neuer Trailabfahrt vom Hamberg 

Habe den âneuenâ Trail geloggt und in meiner Trailschatztruhe gesichert.


----------



## MTBle (10. Juli 2011)

Hi all,

zurück von der Sommertour, gibt es nur eine schlechte Nachricht und die ist: Das WE ist zu Ende. 

Ansonsten prima Guide, Körner zehrende Anstiege, knackige Trails, Top Wetter, leckeres Essen und ne super Stimmung. Einfach genial!#
Vielen Dank fürs organisieren.

Alle die nicht dabei waren, Ihr habt definit was falsch gemacht!

Guats Nächtle


----------



## wrathchild053 (12. Juli 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Das war ja heute mal wieder vom Feinsten, inklusiver neuer Trailabfahrt vom Hamberg
> 
> Habe den neuen Trail geloggt und in meiner Trailschatztruhe gesichert. [/QU
> 
> ...


----------



## cubescott (12. Juli 2011)

Hi Adi,

doll dass Du wieder durchstarten kannst.

Dann machts ja nix, dass ich jetzt dafür ne Auszeit nehm. Was am Sonntag voller Euphorie als Last Minute Training für'n Fußballspiel nächstes Wochenende gegen Bürgermeister+Gemeindeauswahl begann hat der Doc heute als kleinen Muskelfaserriss diagnostiziert. 3 Wochen Zwangspause und dann Reha by my own, ProstMahlzeit, oops storno, wegen Arznei ohne Prost.

Statt SIS gibts halt nur SIB(ett)

Euch allen viel Schbaß in den Wonnemonaten des BIKENS.

See you 
Rainer


----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2011)

Fußball ist gefährlicher als das RedBull-Rampage 

gute besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (12. Juli 2011)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi Leute
> 
> Habe heut die neue Mountain Bike bekommen,da ist ein bericht vom SiS drin,und was soll ich euch sagen ?
> Es sind 3 Boa`s ,Leonie,Andi (mit beleuchtetem BOA-SSP ) und der Hebel  groß und deutlich zusehen.
> ...



Hey Toni,
der Hammer!!!
@ all: in der aktuellen (8/11) MB sind ein paar schöne Bilder von den BOAs abgebildet.
Sehr schön, sehr schön.
Da müssen/werden wir dieses Jahr nachlegen.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (13. Juli 2011)

Wer hat Lust am Sonntag die Wälder in Stuttgart unsicher zu machen?

Start wie immer, Stammheim 9:00 Uhr 
Parkplatz: TV Gastätte Stammheim, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart

Grüße Ridge.Racer


----------



## Ridge.Racer (16. Juli 2011)

Hier nochmal zu unserer Lagerdiskussion von gestern:

Im Vergleich die schrottigen XT Lager gegen die kaum teureren XTR Lager und Race Face Lager: 


http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a8...t-sm-bb70.html?uin=lj04bbrst86u81b4h8099anbf5

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a14065/hollowtech-ii-innenlager-xtr-fc-m970.html

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k409/a20934/x-type-team-xc-deus-atlas-innenlager.html


----------



## Stango (16. Juli 2011)

Und warum ist das Race Face so teuer?


----------



## rosenland (16. Juli 2011)

Stango schrieb:


> Und warum ist das Race Face so teuer?



da sind die Konkursverwalter Gebühren mit drin.


----------



## Kailinger (18. Juli 2011)

Bleibt in der Umgebung und vergesst die Sorgen:

http://www.acros.de/PRODUKTE/INNENLAGER:::3_94.html

oder halt Hope ;-)

Und: Rahmen planfräsen!

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (19. Juli 2011)

Hossa. Wer Fahrt heut Abend den mit?


----------



## wrathchild053 (19. Juli 2011)

Hossa comrades.
Fährt heut Abend jemand mit ?


----------



## Carcass (19. Juli 2011)

Is doch Singlespeed heute und mein rosanes ist in der Wäsche als Transe darf man mit schaltung mitfahren sagte man mir


----------



## Carcass (19. Juli 2011)

Hab gerade zufällig nen altes Zitat gelsen sehr geil!! 

 Joah ich fahr ungern treppen. Nicht das mein Bike das kann und ich auch  aber die Absätze sind so exakt das man total ******** durchgerüttelt  wird. Zudem find ich, muss man die Federelemente nicht unnütz belasten


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Juli 2011)

*Für alle "Nicht-fahrer" bei S.I.S. am 5.-7.8*

auch als *ZuschauerIn / FlaschenreicherIn/ TrostzusprecherIn / MotiviererIn /* *MasseurIn* */ *

ist *SIS* klasse, also am Freitag Nachmittag los gen Weidenthal, abends Bier beim Schlammbeinkonzert, da muß man dabei gewesen sein


----------



## Carcass (26. Juli 2011)

Da ja einige beim SiS dabei sind wollt ich mal fragen ob trotzalldem "normal" gefahren wird an dem Wochenende? 

Gruß   Andy


----------



## MTBle (29. Juli 2011)

Hi, hat noch jemand Lust am Sonntag zu fahen?
Samstag ist für mich total doof, kann ich leider nicht.

Falls ja, meldet Euch. 

Die schön Wetterwolken heute haben gehalten was sie versprochen haben.
Geile Tour.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (30. Juli 2011)

Heute war wieder kein BOA da, ist ja nichts neues, sondern fast schon die Regel am Samstag.
Die 14 Tage Regelung hat nichts mehr mit den AKTIVEN Fahrern zu tun.
Aus meiner Erfahrung ist der Samstag schon lange tot.

Freitagabend / Sonntagmorgen sind die besuchten Termine.


----------



## Kailinger (31. Juli 2011)

Hmm, Sommerloch?!

Wir warn in Bregenz, es ist Alpencross, einige warn im Urlaub, nächste Woche ist SIS, es gibt Gartenarbeit, es stehen Rennen an usw.

War die letzten 5 Jahre immer so, dass sich der Samstag im Sommer als eher nicht so attraktiv erweist. Im Herbst wirds dann i.d.R. wieder besser.

Ich werde im "LMB" mal die Teilnehmer aus der Samstagstour löschen und sehen wie es sich entwickelt...
--> Meldet Euch dann bitte mal zur Samstagstour am 13.8. an!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. August 2011)

@Ridge Racer


> Heute war wieder kein BOA da


 
Du warst doch da  und Andy auch 

nein, hast schon recht, zu zweit machts nicht den Spaß, 
gib aber dem Samstagnachmittag noch eine Chance, denn wenns abends wieder dunkler wird, *muß* ja am Samstag gefahren werden.

@Kai


> es gibt Gartenarbeit


aber doch nicht Samstagmittags 

Ps. bei den Boa-Youngsters waren 5 Biker und der Trainer (auch Biker) da 

Gruß Rolf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (1. August 2011)

Also bevor man Gartenarbeit macht sollte man doch mal den Pumptrackgarten machen 

Gibts da schon hoffnungsvolle news? Die erdhaufen werden schon von grünzeugs in beschlag genommen

Aber irgendwo stimmts schon Samstag ist eben der beste Tag zuhaus was zu machen.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (1. August 2011)

am So. (24.7) warn mer auch nur zur dritt..


----------



## stromberg-biker (12. August 2011)

Hab ich doch tatsächlich 6 von euch heut mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen. Wie klein doch die (Stromberg-)Welt ist. Ihr seid kurz vor Hohenhaslach an mir vorbei "geflogen", konnte grad noch ein kurzes "hallo" hecheln. Ich war der Radler rechts von Euch ;-)


----------



## MTBle (12. August 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Aber irgendwo stimmts schon Samstag ist eben der beste Tag zuhaus was zu machen.



Deswegen werde ich auch morgen nicht kommen. Sondern am Sonntag um 9:30 am Vereinsheim sein. Wer Lust hat gesellt sich einfach dazu.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. August 2011)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Hab ich doch tatsächlich 6 von euch heut mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen. Wie klein doch die (Stromberg-)Welt ist. Ihr seid kurz vor Hohenhaslach an mir vorbei "geflogen", konnte grad noch ein kurzes "hallo" hecheln. Ich war der Radler rechts von Euch ;-)



das waren die extremos. die grüssen nicht. die sind dazu zu schnell.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (13. August 2011)

Wir grüßen immer! Auch gestern 

Ich bin morgen So 9:30Uhr  auch am Start , so wie es aussieht sind wir mindestens zu dritt.


----------



## Kailinger (13. August 2011)

Damit wir eine etwas bessere Übersicht haben, werde ich versuchen bei den Terminen im "LMB" die Teilnehmer jede Woche zu löschen (ich hoff ich vergess es nicht wieder - hab ich mir schön öfter vorgenommen...).

Für Euch würde das bedeuten: eintragen! 

Gruß, 
Kai


----------



## MTBle (13. August 2011)

Was heißt hier eintragen, gibt doch keinen Termin für Sonntag.
Bin aber trotzdem um 9:30 da.


----------



## Laggiman (14. August 2011)

Werde so wie es aussieht Sonntag auch mit am Start sein .

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. August 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Was heißt hier eintragen, gibt doch keinen Termin für Sonntag.
> Bin aber trotzdem um 9:30 da.



Das ist ja dann auch kein offizieller rsv Termin. Du kannst aber selbst einen Termin eintragen. Also schnell, trag ein, bevor es 9:30h ist 

edit: Ich hab mal eingetragen. Wie schnell wird's denn?


----------



## MTBle (14. August 2011)

Guten Morgen, 

Tempo wird cool schlieslich bin ich dabei.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (14. August 2011)

Die Runde war ja mal wieder sehr fein, mit extrem langem Trail hinter dem Eselsberg. 
Es waren 8 Leute am Start, für einen inoffiziellen Termin nicht schlecht.


----------



## Carcass (14. August 2011)

War das von Stuttgart aus oder vom Vereinsheim? Würde gern ma wissen wieviel ihr gefahren seid.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (14. August 2011)

@Carcass
Wir haben die Gruppe am Eselsberg geteilt. Gruppe eins ist ca.55-60km gefahren (die Anderen weiss ich nicht genau - ca. 40km). Start Ziel war am Vereinsheim. 
Von Ludwigsburg aus waren es 85km.


----------



## Carcass (14. August 2011)

Hab mal ne frage ich will die Bremse wechseln auch mit PM schraubung scheibendurchmesser wäre vorn auch 203mm hinten allerdings 183mm im moment hinten 185.
Frage nun kann ich den vorhanden adapter nehmen also hinten oder brauch ich da nen neuen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. August 2011)

Ich nehme an, daß es eine Hope ist, da wende dich am besten an Kai 

sind bei einer kompletten Anlage nicht alle Adapter, die man benötigt dabei? 
Bei mir war`s bisher immer so, daß ich beim Kauf angegeben habe welchen Adapter ich benötige, oder ich habe angegeben welche Anschraubmöglichkeiten der Rahmem und die Gabel hat, dann noch die Scheibengröße dazu, und beim Abholen war dann alles vorhanden 

Bei Internetkäufen ist es manchmal nicht ganz so einfach


----------



## Carcass (15. August 2011)

Hmm ja an der gabel hab ich keinen adapter im moment sieht so aus als benötige ich keinen dafür. Und für hinten werd ich mal sehn notfalls kauf ich einen nach 
Aber ich brauch befestigungsschellen für meine schaltung da ich im moment Matchmaker dranhab die aber mit der Hope 1. ******** aussehn würden und 2. vermutlich nictmal passen.
Da ich das Bike komplett gekauft hab waren solche "normale" schellen nicht dabei.
Gibts sowas beim Imle? Bin auch bereit falls jemand die Matchmaker will sie zu tauschen


----------



## Carcass (15. August 2011)

Hier als anhang meine neue Bremse 







Ist sie nicht schick 

Kleiner scherz am rande wobei die Farbe und die Blumenscheibe echt was hermacht


----------



## ChrizzMTB (17. August 2011)

Die Kettenlehre fällt gradaus durch 

und die flat pedals sind auch wieder druf.


----------



## Carcass (17. August 2011)

Ja du schrubst auch Km wien LKW und Hm wien Jumbo 

30 euro für Schalthebelklemmen  und dann is es gerade mal 1er.

Des doch ein dummer scherz kauf ich mir gleich neue Trigger grmls


Bremse ist montiert und tut soweit  sieht nur leider mit den matchmaker etwas doof aus


----------



## Lembergerrolf (18. August 2011)

> Die Kettenlehre fällt gradaus durch


 
Sch.... Material, meine Kette hat gerade mal drei Marathons gehalten  
gut einer davon in der Pfalz, Sand und Regen, keine gerade materialschonende Kombi. Und im Spessart wars auch nicht gerade trocken.


----------



## Carcass (18. August 2011)

Morgen Früh und Mittag ist regen angesagt! Wird also morgen abend ne runde nach meinem geschmack 

Freu mich drauf! Und wehe ihr kneift!! Ich kann mich doch net alleine quälen


----------



## ARB (18. August 2011)

hallöle,
will jmd noch ein SIS Poster? könnt morgen mal 2-3 mitbringen! 
hasta manana
dani


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. August 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Morgen Früh und Mittag ist regen angesagt! Wird also morgen abend ne runde nach meinem geschmack
> 
> Freu mich drauf! Und wehe ihr kneift!! Ich kann mich doch net alleine quälen



sm trail bei matsch. goil.


----------



## MTBle (20. August 2011)

*Achtung an alle! 
Burggraben 2 meiden, da ist ein fettes Hornissennest.*(wissen wir seit gestern)

Heute Morgen habe ich mich dann aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen. Kreislauf ist wieder stabil, und auch keinen Schüttelfrost mehr.

Danke an alle die mich heim geleitet haben und ins Krankenhaus gebracht haben. 
Kathrin wie geht es Dir? Hoffe die Schmerzen haben nachgelassen.

Gerade habe ich die Balken vom Sägwerk geholt und baue die nun ein.
Das ist dann sozusagen der Härtetest, wenn das gut geht dann kann ich morgen auch biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (20. August 2011)

^^ah prima. er hat überlebt.


Burggraben nicht meiden, sondern nicht stehenbleiben. Finde das gibt jetzt den Extra Kick.


----------



## MTBle (20. August 2011)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> ^^ah prima. er hat überlebt.
> 
> 
> Burggraben nicht meiden, sondern nicht stehenbleiben. Finde das gibt jetzt den Extra Kick.



Vergiss es! Meine ich wirklich ernst, ich bin erst stehen geblieben als ich die Stiche der Hornissen nicht mehr ausgehalten habe.

Die ganzen Stiche habe ich im Fahren bekommen!


----------



## kathrin82 (21. August 2011)

Hallo Tilo!

Wenn Du schreibts geht es Dir wieder besser. Da bin ich echt froh!

Meine Stiche sind jetzt ganz schön angeschwollen. Das hab ich von Anfang an befürchtet. Die Beweglichkeit des Arms ist jetzt ein bisschen eingeschränkt.
Ich werd da auch so schnell nicht mehr laufen oder fahren oder was auch immer. So schön der Trail auch ist. Man hat zu lange was vom Kick. 

Zumindest ich mit meinen 6 Stichen...

Viele Grüße

Kathrin


----------



## Carcass (21. August 2011)

Ich denke es gibt genug andere schöne Trails wo wir uns austoben können


----------



## Schlammpaddler (22. August 2011)

Erst mal gute Besserung an die Hornissengeplagten. Das klingt nicht lustig. 
Darf man fragen wo sich die zu meidende Stelle ("Burggraben 2") befindet? Ich komme zwar selten mit dem MTB in Richtung Besigheim. Aber sicher ist sicher. 

Grüße aus Illingen,
Martin


----------



## Carcass (22. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen ich hab ne Technische frage. Ich hab nen fieses knarxen in der kurbel ich merk des richtig im Pedal also des is schon heftiger. 
Von der Kette kommt es nicht. Die Pedale sind mit Fett an den Gewinden versorgt.
Sind das die Innenlager? bzw. Wie kann man sowas überprüfen hab leider kein Lagerschlüssel.


----------



## Kailinger (22. August 2011)

Die Kettenblattschrauben knarzen auch mal gern. 

@Schlammpaddler: der Hügel hat nen Namen, fällt mir aber grad ned ein. Mann kommt unten so grob am Wanderparkplatz an der Kreuzung zwischen Tripstrill und Freudental raus.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. August 2011)

> Hallo zusammen ich hab ne Technische frage. Ich hab nen fieses knarxen in der kurbel ich merk des richtig im Pedal also des is schon heftiger.
> Von der Kette kommt es nicht. Die Pedale sind mit Fett an den Gewinden versorgt.
> Sind das die Innenlager? bzw. Wie kann man sowas überprüfen hab leider kein Lagerschlüssel


 
Pedale (Lager) könnten es trotzdem sein, Innenlager könnten es sein, wenn diese "trocken" verbaut wurden, ist es nur beim Pedalieren, oder auch beim Stehen in den Pedalen, ist es pulsierend oder dauernd, evtl. kommt es ja auch wo ganz anderst her, z.B. Sattelstütze, oder....

Knarzen zu lokalisieren ist gar nicht so einfach, ich zerlege in so einem Fall Teil für Teil, bis es weg ist


----------



## Schlammpaddler (23. August 2011)

Kailinger schrieb:


> @Schlammpaddler: der Hügel hat nen Namen, fällt mir aber grad ned ein. Mann kommt unten so grob am Wanderparkplatz an der Kreuzung zwischen Tripstrill und Freudental raus.


Danke! Zumindest in der Ecke war ich noch vor zwei Wochen. Also doch nicht ganz so weit entfernt von meinen "Hausrunden".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Pedale (Lager) könnten es trotzdem sein, Innenlager könnten es sein, wenn diese "trocken" verbaut wurden, ist es nur beim Pedalieren, oder auch beim Stehen in den Pedalen, ist es pulsierend oder dauernd, evtl. kommt es ja auch wo ganz anderst her, z.B. Sattelstütze, oder....
> 
> Knarzen zu lokalisieren ist gar nicht so einfach, ich zerlege in so einem Fall Teil für Teil, bis es weg ist



Es ist nur beim Pedalieren und es Pulsiert Richtig also ich spür des richtig.
Und die Zahnräder hab ich mal nachgezogen glaub weniger das es daher kommt. Hab leider kein Werkzeug für das Lager.
Rolf bist du am Samstag beim Imle? Wenn ja hättest du eventuell Zeit? 

Ich bezahl dich auch gut


----------



## Lembergerrolf (23. August 2011)

Mist, die gute Bezahlung geht mir ja wohl flöten 

Ich bin die nächsten Wochen nicht bei Frank, muß im Geschäft schaffen

kannst aber trotzdem vorbeigehen, wenn du nicht gerade um 11 Uhr kommst, hat er evtl Zeit


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Ich komm Freitag auch mit Bike wenn du da bist kannst ja mal kurz draufsitzen und nen km fahrn vllt könnte man es dann eingrenzen


----------



## Kailinger (23. August 2011)

Ich schiff auch gern mal drüber, dann wirds schon besser werden...


----------



## rosenland (23. August 2011)

carcass...

hast du mal die Kettenlänge gemessen?
Wenn die verschliessen ist, sich also gelängt hat, passt die nicht mehr sauber auf die vorderen Kettenblätter. Fühlt sich dann an, als hätte man Sand dazwischen. 

Hatte ich gerade beim Trekkingrad...


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Um ehrlich zu sein. Nee hab ich nicht hab keine Kettenlehre 
Meistens knarrt es extrem wenn der rechte Fuß vorn ist. Ach ich weiss au net ich fahr des ding doch bloß. Ich brauch nen mechaniker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (23. August 2011)

Vielleicht ist es dein Knie!


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Hmm den gedanke hatte ich au aber ich denke nein


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2011)

Kai angepisst wir mein Bike nicht dein Urin würde vermutlich die Lager zerbröseln 

Aber du darfst gern mal damit Fahren


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. August 2011)

Off Topic aber super Sache!!!

Phaty`s Spendenaktion

anklicken und mitmachen!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (25. August 2011)

Man braucht das TL-FC16 gar nicht. Reifenheber geht auch.


----------



## Kailinger (26. August 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt nicht gleich gewusst hätte was Du meinst, würde ich dazu tendieren zu behaupten, dass Du in rätseln zu uns sprichst.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. August 2011)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt nicht gleich gewusst hätte was Du meinst, würde ich dazu tendieren zu behaupten, dass Du in rätseln zu uns sprichst.



Wer das gleiche wie ich vorhat, kennt die Artikel No. ;o>

Soll übersetzt heissen: Hab nen komplett Neuen Drive Train drauf (hoffentlich hält alles)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. August 2011)

@Chriss und Kai

hab auch zerscht mol guglt 

Ps.: bei mir wird`s nix mit Bilder gucken heut Abend, schad drom 

aber am Samstag mit den Youngsters am Start


----------



## Carcass (26. August 2011)

WIrd übel kalt morgen aber dann schwitz i net so


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. August 2011)

ich dacht wir fahren nur noch fr. und so. und gehen am sa. alle einkaufen und rasenmähen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (26. August 2011)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> ich dacht wir fahren nur noch fr. und so. und gehen am sa. alle einkaufen und rasenmähen..



Heute spar ich mir, gehe gleich Bilder kucken. 
Samstag habe ich ganz traditionell keine Zeit.
Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall, sonst noch jemand?
Wenn ja dann komme ich nach Besigheim, sonst ab Sersheim.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (26. August 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Heute spar ich mir, gehe gleich Bilder kucken.
> Samstag habe ich ganz traditionell keine Zeit.
> Sonntag fahre ich auf jeden Fall, sonst noch jemand?
> Wenn ja dann komme ich nach Besigheim, sonst ab Sersheim.


Am Sonntag 9:30Uhr bin ich dabei


----------



## Carcass (27. August 2011)

Wetter ist echt assig kommt heut trotzdem jemand?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (27. August 2011)

^^um die Zeit schon was entscheiden müssen..


----------



## Carcass (27. August 2011)

Da das wetter heut nich so dolle war bin ich nicht gefahren. Wäre morgen mit dabei sofern es keine 
Asphaltfress ausfahrt wird


----------



## ChrizzMTB (27. August 2011)

^^ich hätt schon bock. gemütlich matsch und schlamm fressen.


----------



## Carcass (27. August 2011)

Das ist ja kein ding aber ich will mich halt nicht abhetzen ihr dürft dann gern bei ner steigung oben auf mich warten


----------



## Carcass (27. August 2011)

Noch nen anhang: Hab mir nun Tubeless felgen und Reifen bestellt  nun die frage ist es schwer Tubeless kit zusammen zubauen? 
bzw: Was muss den so beachten. Für tipps wär ich sehr dankbar


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. August 2011)

Carcass schrieb:


> Noch nen anhang: Hab mir nun Tubeless felgen und Reifen bestellt  nun die frage ist es schwer Tubeless kit zusammen zubauen?
> bzw: Was muss den so beachten. Für tipps wär ich sehr dankbar



Also das wichtigste ist immer zwei Ersatzschlüche dabei zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (28. August 2011)

schau dir die Tipps auf notubes an, dann klappt es.

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Carcass (28. August 2011)

Sorry hab heut morgen wieder bemerkt das es in meinen kurbeln nur so knackt und es nervt ohne ende.
Werd erstmal ursachen Forschung  betreiben.

@Felix ich hab mir ma das Video dazu angesehn aber ich raff nich was der da fürn schwarzes band bzw. Schlauch aufzieht? In den Tubeless set des ich bestellt hab is nur nen Gelbes "Felgenband" zum abdichten dabei. Oder brauhc ich ich jetzt noch was extra?

@Chrizz laut hersteller stopft die milch löcher von 0,6 cm da nehm ich doch keine schläuche mit


----------



## Battlingzeus (28. August 2011)

Das schwarze Band (rim strip) kann man einlegen, wenn die Felge tubeless ist. Sprich wenn du eine tubeless-Felge hast, brauchst du nur noch das Ventil. Ansonsten kann man die normale felge auch mit dem gelben Band abdichten und das Ventil einsetzen. Bei Mavic-Felgen gibt es gesonderte Ventile. Das mit dem Spüli ist wichtig, damit der Reifen beim Aufpumpen besser in das Felgenhorn springt. Hier empfielt es sich ein CO2-Kartusche zu verwenden oder Druckluft. 

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Carcass (28. August 2011)

Hab beides nicht zur verfügung gehts auch ohne? Oder wirds dann problematisch? Hab ja keine ahnung von sowas hab sowas noch nie gemacht.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. August 2011)

Jaja, die Internetkäufer 


wär wohl schon ein Thema für unseren "Winter-Technik-Workshop" gefunden


----------



## Carcass (28. August 2011)

Ich bruahc auf jedenfall so ein Workshop bin lernwillig und bereit. Brauch auch noch etwas Werkzeug. Hab mir vorhin die kurbelschraube zerwixt -.- kotzen sowas. 
Aber gut das es die für 3 Euro zum kaufen gibt grmls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (29. August 2011)

Fangen wir mal von vorne an:

1. genaue Bezeichnung der Felge
2. Hast du ein Ventil?


----------



## Carcass (29. August 2011)

Felge ist Ztr. Flow Ventil hab ich bestellt mit Milch und felgenband


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. August 2011)

Hi Andy,
ich laß einfach mal meine Gedanken sprudeln:
Das Zeug von NoTubes, wirlich gutes Material, hat Frank Imle auch, wenn nicht vorrätig, dann bestellt er es, Frank ist Revolution Sports- Händler. Einfach nach dem Preis gefragt und dann mit Internet verglichen, vermutlich festgestellt, daß der Preisunterschied den Ärger nicht Wert ist.
Und er hätte dir auch die Reifen draufgezogen, 

Welche Reifen hast Du gewählt? Version "Normal" oder Tubeless?
Warum hast Du dich für diese Version entschieden? 
Warum NoTubes-Felgen, die noch abgedichtet werden müssen und keine "fertigen" Schlauchlosfelgen, z.B. Mavic?
Hast Du nur Felgen oder komplette LRS? Wer speicht Dir die Felgen ein?

Fragen über Fragen........

nichts für Ungut  
Rolf


----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. August 2011)

^^Lass Dich blos nicht entmutigen und halt Dich an Felix, der kann alles was mit Felgen zu tun hat. Lehrgeld zahlen ist normal. Wenn man das hinter sich hat, gilt der Spruch "Wenn Du willst, dass es gut wird, mach es selbst".

Schau auch mal nach den Kompressor bastel Anleitungen hier im Forum (Man kann nehmen: Feuerlöscher, Pet Flasche.. oder halt nen echten Kompressor gibts für 90 Euro, hab ich im Keller (vom Aldi den), ist gut sowas >)

(Aber wie gesagt, nimm immer Ersatzschlauch mit, wirst schon noch merken warum. Was natürlich den Gewchtsvorteil eliminiert  )


----------



## Carcass (29. August 2011)

@Rolf ist kompletter laufradsatz schön mit Hopenaben. Hab mir UST Reifen mitbestellt. Ich dachte der Imle isn kleiner laden von nebenan  wusste ja nicht das er so REVOLUTIONÄR ist  
Rolf ich könnte dir das zeug einfach bringen und du siehst es als Bastel arbeit 
Allerdings hab ich Nachricht bekommen das die Reifen erst in 8 Tagen lieferbar sind. 
Warum ich mich für die Felgen entschieden hab ist wegen stabilität und gewicht. 

LRS ist ZTR Flow Hope Pro 2 Naben und Sapim Race speichen


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. August 2011)

> (Aber wie gesagt, nimm immer Ersatzschlauch mit, wirst schon noch merken warum. Was natürlich den Gewchtsvorteil eliminiert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Handy reicht  und vernünftige Reifen (keine Furious Fred )
und eine Frau, die weiß wo Vorderbüchelberg ist 

@Andy - gute Wahl , fahr auch die ZTR Flow, allerdings keine Hope-Naben (kleines bischen Neid), war aber klar, Bremse und Nabe müssen zusammenpassen 
der Gewichtsvorteil ist bei UST-Reifen zwar dahin, spielt aber in der Radkategorie eher eine geringe Rolle

@Chris, den Kompressor hab ich auch, tuts voll und ganz für Heimwerkerzwecke, 
hier würd ich das Basteln auf jeden Fall lassen, kann wehtun 

So jetzt gehen die Smilies aus


----------



## Carcass (30. August 2011)

Also ich habs ausgerechnet hab nen Gewichts ersparniss von 400 g pro Laufrad also wenig ist es nicht dazu noch eine leichtere Kassette macht fast 1 kg weniger 

@Rolf fährst du die Flow felge auf tubeless? Muss ich die nun noch abdichten oder nicht? Leider kommen die Laufräder erst nächste woche *heul*


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. August 2011)

Mit Gewichtsersparnis meinte ich, und Chris vermutlich auch,  gegenüber Schlauch

Ja, NoTubes Felgen müssen abgedichtet werden, hast Du das selbstklebende gelbe Felgenband in 25mm Breite bestellt?


----------



## Carcass (30. August 2011)

Ja hab das Hope set bestellt mit Band Ventile und milch


----------



## cubescott (30. August 2011)

Könnt ihr diese Diskussion bitte im BOA-Forum unter "Probleme und Lösungen" created by Carcass weiterführen?
VIELEN DANK!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. August 2011)

Ist o.k.
evtl. kann Kai als Admin die Beiträge dorthin verschieben

Ps.: was darf man denn hier posten?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (31. August 2011)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> Ist o.k.
> evtl. kann Kai als Admin die Beiträge dorthin verschieben
> 
> Ps.: was darf man denn hier posten?



Kai ist hier bestimmt kein Admin und kann auch nix verschieben. Das ibc erlaubt uns nur hier zu existieren. Hat hier gar nix mit boa oder rsv zu tun. Hier kann jeder posten was die IBC Admins erlauben.

Man kann sich aber gemeinschaftlich auf etwas einigen.

Legt doch einfach einen Technik Thread irgendwo an und mach einen Link(!) drauf.

(und diese sch** diskussion hatten wir schonmal)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. August 2011)

OK, 
ich dachte, daß der Thread-"anleger" (Autor) auch Admin-Rechte hat,
folgende "Technik"-Tread gibts schon: 
- Probleme und Lösungen - Carcass  look 
- Beleuchtung -avant  look


----------



## Lembergerrolf (31. August 2011)

*Ab Anfang November geht`s wieder los mit den Indoorcycling Kursen, wer`s vorher mal *
*probieren mÃ¶chte, kommt zum Schnupper-Cycling*

*




*

Jeder kann und darf mitmachen, Beitrag 5â¬

*Anmeldung bei Rolf*


----------



## Carcass (31. August 2011)

@Rolf hab mal das Thema verfrachtet  
Hoffe auf baldige antwort Firma dankt


----------



## Carcass (2. September 2011)

Heut Abend jemand am start?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (2. September 2011)

carcass schrieb:


> heut abend jemand am start?


+1


----------



## Carcass (4. September 2011)

Hallo miteinander
hat von euch jemand schonmal ne Nabe eventuell ne Hope auf 12mm Achse umgebaut?
Ich benötige nen werkzeug um die Kugellager wieder einzupressen hab aber keine ahnung wie das heißt bzw wo ich das kaufen kann.


----------



## Kailinger (5. September 2011)

Das Werkzeug heisst Hammer und Rundstahl (Obi und Schrottkiste). 

Gibts auch bei mir im Keller.
Bin aber zeitlich grad ziemlich eingebunden.

Ein Video dazu gibts auf der Hope-HP.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (5. September 2011)

Hab ne andere lösung Colaflasche  hab den schraub verschluss abgesägt dann hatte ich das perfekte werkzeug hehe 

Ja hab mir das Video genau angesehn will ja nix kaput machen. Ich hab als Fettung nun Titanfett genommen was anderes hab ich nich da 
und es ist ja im prinzip für lager gemacht. Hoffe das es bald zum Pumtrack-bau geht bin richtig scharf aufs buddeln


----------



## Ridge.Racer (10. September 2011)

Ich bin morgen Sonntag um 9:30 am Start. Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust?


----------



## rosenland (10. September 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen Sonntag um 9:30 am Start. Wie siehts aus, hat jemand Lust?



bin leider noch krank...


----------



## ChrizzMTB (10. September 2011)

morgen 9.30h ziemlich sicher.

wer fährt heute? edit: niemand (ausser jugendgruppe) .. sa. scheint wohl final gestorben zu sein, wenn nichtmal bei dem wetter jemand kommt.


----------



## Uli A (10. September 2011)

Bin dabei So um 09:30 Uhr


----------



## Carcass (11. September 2011)

Wäre gestern mitgefahrn aber war in Nürnberg und es hat sich gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. September 2011)




----------



## ARB (15. September 2011)

hola juntos,

fährt morgen jmd? bei dem wetter wärs ne schande wenn net.
würd ne runde drehen.

@ andi was hast denn in nürnberg getrieben´? YT oder was?

ciao dani


----------



## Carcass (15. September 2011)

Ich fahr morgen sofern mein Tubeless dicht ist haha


----------



## Ridge.Racer (16. September 2011)

Ich bin heute 18:00 auch am Start


----------



## rosenland (16. September 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin heute 18:00 auch am Start



Bin auch dabei. 
Muss aber cool fahren


----------



## ARB (16. September 2011)

********, jetzt schreib ich einmal und muß gleich zurückrudern. sorry mir ist was dazwischengekommen.wenigstens ists au draussen.
ciao dani


----------



## Carcass (16. September 2011)

So dann hoffe ich mein Tubeless ist dicht geiles Wetter heut


----------



## Ridge.Racer (16. September 2011)

Ich bin leider auch raus, komme hier nicht weg


----------



## Kailinger (16. September 2011)

Ich hab heute und am Sonntag Winzerfestfrei...
Hab dafür heut mittag ne Runde gedreht, da hat die Sonne auch noch gescheint...
Kai


----------



## ARB (22. September 2011)

hallöle zusammen,

am samstag findet in ludwigsburg das rock gegen rechts statt. 
um 14.00uhr demo am bhf danach ab 16.00 konzert im scala biergarten. eintritt frei.
bands 
violett leaves           pop punk
die vier lustigen drei  jazz
the phantomics        rockabilly
panajah                  ska
black molly              experimental punk

würd sich vlt nach dem radeln anbieten. alles easy familientauglich 

so denn bis morgen.
ciao dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (22. September 2011)

hab was vergessen

www.rgrludwigsburg.de.vu


----------



## ChrizzMTB (22. September 2011)

ARB schrieb:


> hallöle zusammen,
> 
> am samstag findet in ludwigsburg das rock gegen rechts statt.
> um 14.00uhr demo am bhf danach ab 16.00 konzert im scala biergarten. eintritt frei.
> ...



kommt die gegnerische Mannschaft auch?


----------



## Carcass (22. September 2011)

Frag doch den Felix


----------



## ARB (22. September 2011)

wird alles ganz friedlich. party halt. gegner sind net angemeldet solln au bleiben wo der pfeffer wächst! felix kannsch also zum feiern kommen musch net schaffe.


----------



## Carcass (23. September 2011)

Dann zieh ich meine Springer an und infiltriere des fest


----------



## Ridge.Racer (24. September 2011)

Ich werde morgen Sonntag mit Oli eine Runde drehen. 9:30 Uhr wie immer am Enzweg.

Wer Lust hat kann gerne mit fahren.


----------



## rosenland (24. September 2011)

jawoll, bin dabei...


----------



## Uli A (24. September 2011)

Ich komme auch.

Uli


----------



## Carcass (24. September 2011)

Würde eventuell auch kommen. Hab allerdings heut mein Hinterrad mal auf Tubeless gemacht
hoffe es ist alles dicht bis morgen dann bin ich eventuell am start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stango (25. September 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen Sonntag mit Oli eine Runde drehen. 9:30 Uhr wie immer am Enzweg.
> 
> Wer Lust hat kann gerne mit fahren.



Verdammt zu spät gelesen....
Wäre gerne dabei gewesen 

Gruß Lukas


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2011)

Das Wetter soll die kommende woche ja nochmal gut werden! Wer also lust hat abends ne kleine runde zudrehn. 
Darf sich gern bei mir melden bin auf abruf


----------



## Nico M. (29. September 2011)

Morgen (30.09.) um 18 Uhr findet unsere letzte Freitagstour für diesen Sommer statt. Ab nächster Woche gilt dann der "Winterfahrplan". Bitte denkt dran!

Nächste Freitagsausfahrt wird wieder als NightRide am 14.10.2011 stattfinden.

Gruß, Nico.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. September 2011)

Viel Spaß morgen, ich fahr auf`s Oktoberfest 

und am Samstag dann weiter an den Gardasee


----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. September 2011)

^^jaja.. wissen wir doch schon.

heut abend machst aber noch einmal rückentraining; oder?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (29. September 2011)

na klar, Chris, und danach Pizza

nein, Pizza hat keine Kohlenhydrate, nur Vitamine, Eiweiß und all son Zeug

und Chris, nicht alle sind im Gesichtsbuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (1. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Uli, 

hier noch die Nightride Lampenlinks:

www.magicshinelights.de
www.mytinysun.de
www.lupine.de

Die MJ 808E ist gut und günstig. 
Die MJ 872 ist genauso wie die Lupine Wilma (4 x CREE XP-G) bestückt. Das Gehäuse ist noch kleiner als bei der MJ 808.

Freitag zum 18:29Uhr Nightride werde die MJ 872 vermutlich schon am Lenker haben 

Wer eine gerauchte Lampe sucht, ich habe eine MJ 808 (Helm oder Lenkerlampe) und eine MJ 816 (Lenkerlampe) inkl. Akku und Ladegerät über.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, wir drehen am Montag in Stuttgart einen Runde.
Start wie immer, Stammheim 8:30 Uhr 
Parkplatz: TV Gastätte Stammheim, Solitudeallee 162, 70439 Stuttgart


Morgen Sonntag bin ich auch am Start


----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2011)

Zur Tour heut wollt ich einfach mal noch was sagen die Trails waren gut.
Aber: Es wurde grundsätzlich voraus gefahren 2 Leute haben sich irgendwann entschlossen mal auf mich zu warten.
Gewartet wurde zwar aber meist 3 Kreuzungen weiter. Nur dumm wenn der letzte manchmal nicht weiss wo lang jetzt?
Und Bergab hab ich versucht genug abstand zulassen da ja jeder immer der erste sein will um den Berg runter zu Bremsen. Schlichtweg wenn ihr nicht warten könnt macht eure eigene Touren wo man sich nicht um den andern schert.

Für mich wars jedenfalls vorerst das letzte mal.

Vielen Dank


Andy


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Andy

wir waren heut zügig unterwegs und ich habe mich bemüht für alle ein angemessenes Tempo zu finden. Du bist ja auch sauber mitgekommen. Allerdings kann ich auch erwarten, dass du dich auch früher äußerst und nicht nachträglich über das Forum. Wir standen oft und haben gewartet bis jeder da war und auch wieder zu Atem kam. Daher finde ich die Kritik im Nachgang kein schönen Stil.

Ansonsten für alle anderen die Eckdaten: ca. 1000 hm, 50 km und 3 h Fahrzeit.


Ride on 


Felix


----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2011)

Die sache kahm schon des öfteren zu gespräch so wie ich das mitbekommen habe. Unter einem offizielen Termin versteh ich eben irgendwo ein miteinander. 
Es sollte einfach gesagt werden wenn Sonntags absofort Extrem gefahren wird.


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. Oktober 2011)

Definiere schnell, definiere langsam, was ist extremo, was ist cool?

 Alles eine Frage des Standpunktes. 

Dieses Thema war, ist und wird immer aktuell sein. Darum geht es aber nicht. Die Frage ist, wieso sagt du nichts? Ich habe ein paar mal gefragt ob alles ok ist. Wenn kein Widerspruch kommt, behalte ich das Tempo natürlich bei. 


Ride on


Felix


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Oktober 2011)

^^ich finde Andy hat schon recht. Mir geht das ganz genauso. Manche neu hinzugekommenen werden durch solche Aktionen dann übrigens für immer vertrieben..

Kann man durchaus auch mal im Forum diskutieren.

Muss aber auch sagen, dass man es meist schon an den anwesenden /angemldeten Personen sieht in welche Richtung es gehen wird. Dann (und am So. habe ich es schon geahnt, was das wird, daher bin ich gleich alleine gefahren), braucht man gar nicht erst mit.

Man kann aber Felix und Co. auch keinen Vorwurf machen. Die sind eben jeden Tag am fahren und auf einem anderen Level. Da kann ich durchaus verstehen, wenn die Volldampf fahren wollen und nicht warten.

Irgendwie fehlen halt auch ein bischen die Guides (diesen und letzen Sommer recht selten dagewesen..). Das allerbesten natürlich die Termine, wo man von vorneherien alleine dasteht ;o( (mit bereits zweimal passiert).

Anyway. Man muss eben in dem Fall mal über seinen Schatten springen und die Jungs allein weiter fahren lassen und seine Tour eben alleine weiterfahren. Macht dann mehr Spass. Mal kurz den Berg hochrufen "Fahrt alleine weiter! Wartet nicht." soll auch schon Wunder gewirkt haben *g*.

(und wenn Du ne gemütliche Tour willst, kannst mir vorher ne pn senden, ob ich mitfahr. Ich lass mich aber definitv von niemand hetzen. Das wird dann auf jeden fall supercool ;o>)

Gruss,
Chris


----------



## Kailinger (3. Oktober 2011)

Freunde, ich fahr jetzt 1x10. Langsam bergauf ist jetzt auch bei mir vorbei ;-)
Mein Motor muss nur noch größer werden...
Ich hör dann aber auch endlich damit auf Euch bergab auszubremsen. 

Sich hin und wieder mal auf ein anderes Tempo einzuschießen ist übrigens nicht das schlechteste - auch wenns etwas wehtut. 

Grüßle, Kai


----------



## Carcass (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich würds auch gut finden wenn man bei nem Termin vorher im Forum abklärt in welche richtung die Tour gehen soll.


----------



## Kailinger (4. Oktober 2011)

Stromberg halt, oder? 

Ne, Spass beiseite, kein Mensch weiss genau wer zu den Terminen kommt.
Bis jetzt haben wir auch noch keinen im Wald verloren, das mit der Warterei klappt in der Regel sehr gut.

Wenn was nicht passt, hilft es schon den Guide auch während der Tour mal ordentlich anzumaulen. Wir können das ab... 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Carcass (4. Oktober 2011)

Tut mir leid wenn ich etwas aus der Haut gefahren bin. Was eben Kack ist wenn 8 Leute schnell fahren weil sie einfahc bessere Kondition haben und 1er hinterher hechelt ist es ********. 
Soll ja für jeden irgendwo spaß machen. Ansonsten nehm ich mir nen Abschleppseil mit und häng mich an die andern ran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluehei (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
war am So das erste Mal dabei und absolut positiv überrascht - danke für's Mitnehmen!
Tolle Mischung zwischen Uphill und Trails - genau das, was ich gesucht habe. Wenn mir die Zeit reicht, komme ich bestimmt öfters! Jetzt noch eine absenkbare Sattelstütze...
Das mit dem Warten und Rücksicht ist wahrscheinlich ein altbekanntes Thema/Problem. Wäre Klasse, wenn sich da ein Kompromiss für ambitioniertes Biken finden läßt (für beide Richtungen - up&down!).
Gruß aus Ludwigsburg


----------



## Nico M. (5. Oktober 2011)

Wir Guide`s werden vesuchen, das Tempo erneut an "alle" anzupassen und notfalls die Gruppe aufzuteilen..

Ziel ist ganz klar die "gemeinsame Tour" und keinem im Wald zurückzulassen.

Die Guids`s planen gerade viel im Hintergrund, fahrten auch mit den Youngsters = Zukunft und haben auch immer noch ein Privatleben, so kommt es gerade immer wieder vor, dass nicht immer alle oder gar ein Guide da ist.

Daher haben wir uns auch erneut entschlossen im Winter nur ein 14-tägigen Nightride anzubieten. Alternative "eigenständige" Ausfahrten, können erneut selbstständig eingetragen werden. Dies hat auch im letzten Jahr gut funktioniert.

Also packen wir es an = gemeinsam.  WIR BOAs sind trotzdem ein geile Truppe !!!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (6. Oktober 2011)

Morgen Freitag ist der erste Nightride. Wer Lust hat, es geht um 18:30Uhr!  (Achtung neue Uhrzeit) wie immer am Enzweg los.


----------



## bluehei (7. Oktober 2011)

da ist nun schon Handball, 2te Bundesliga in der Arena...

Wie sieht es denn morgen, am Samstag 13:00 aus?
Findet wieder eine Tour statt - die Trail sind gerade nicht mehr so staubig...

Gruß,
Heiko


----------



## Carcass (7. Oktober 2011)

Findet statt


----------



## wrathchild053 (7. Oktober 2011)

Bin natürlich am Start.   come on, All You Good weather Pussies!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei dem  wetter bin ich heute raus


----------



## wrathchild053 (10. Oktober 2011)

Also ich war am Freitag mit nem Kollegen da und hab ihm im Vorfeld von den harten BOA-Jungs erzählt, die weder Sturm noch Schnee scheuen...... und wer war da: ich allein... 

....das muss bei Bier und Chips nochmals ausdiskutiert werden

Also hab ich den ersten offiziellen Nightride eben selbst eröffnet!!

War ne fette Runde über 39km und 660HM in 140min reiner Fahrzeit:
Vom BOA Basecamp gleich die Löchgauer Steige hoch, dann über den langgezogenen Wald-Trail zum Holzkrokodil und von dort erstmal ab in den Stromberg. Dort den SM-Pfad gestreift und die Pfeifferhütte angereist. Weiter zum Wolfstein-Trail (2x ) und von dort den megalangen Downhill-Trail (nähe Eselsweg) bis zum Fuße des Strombergs runter. Dann wieder zur Pfeifferhütte rauf und den geilen Holztreppen-Trail (Nähe Steinbruchweg) runter. Zum Abschluss dann nochmal die "lange Steige" hochgequält und den Bikepark angebremst... Fett!!!!!

Ich hoffe am kommenden Freitag werden´s mehr!?


----------



## bluehei (10. Oktober 2011)

na zum Thema hart und wetterfest hätte ich noch was vom Sa-Ausflug zu melden....
War - neben 3 Jugendlichen (!) - alleine da.

Schade - da ich VORHER extra nochmal nachgefragt hatte, ob der Ausflug stattfindet und jemand kommt.

Bin dann alleine am Baiselsberg und gegenüber (kenne den Namen vom Hügel nicht, oben ist die Pfeiferhütte drauf) auf Trailjagd gegangen. War kurz aber recht knackig (27km, 750Hm) und keinen Tropfen Regen! Die Trails haben trotzdem nicht gestaubt...

Vielleicht klappt's ja diese Woche beim Nightride am Freitag!

Gruß + gute Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (10. Oktober 2011)

Gestern war Lautertal-Marathon. 
Da waren mind. 6 BOA's am Start. 

Vermutlich waren es deshalb am Freitag und Samstag weniger bis keine...

@wrathchild053
Freitag war aber nicht BOA offiziell oder?
Ich meine es wäre eine Wolfi-Runde geworden. 


bis die tage...


----------



## schnelltreter (10. Oktober 2011)

Hi Boas,

dieses Jahr hattet ihr ja so einen 12 Stunden Event im Mai (?). Leider konnte ich da nicht. Ist der fürs nächste Jahr wieder geplant? Gibt es irgendwo einen Bericht zum nachlesen? Wie viele Teilnehmer waren dabei, wer hat am meisten KM, etc...

Und noch was: Gibt es die Strecke als GPS-Track irgendwo? 

Gruß Tilo

PS: Fahre sonst eher bei der Schmalreifenfraktion um Punkt8 und habe mein MTB noch nicht so lange


----------



## rosenland (10. Oktober 2011)

Das war Ende März, das letzte Wochenende vom Winterpokal.
Es ging nochmals um Punkte sammeln. 

Die Strecke war ein Rundkurs, ca. 14,5 km mit 330 hm. 
Sehr hoher Trailanteil, coole Strecke...

Es wurden maximal 8 Runden gefahren, also ca. 115 km und ca. 2600 hm.


Wird es sicherlich wieder zum Ende des WP geben...


----------



## schnelltreter (10. Oktober 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Die Strecke war ein Rundkurs, ca. 14,5 km mit 330 hm. Sehr hoher Trailanteil, coole Strecke...



Wäre echt total super, wenn mir jemand die Strecke z.B. auf GPSies oder so mal aufmalen könnte 

(Bin technisch noch recht schlecht und wollte sie mir mal alleine anschauen... )


----------



## rosenland (10. Oktober 2011)

schnelltreter schrieb:


> Wäre echt total super, wenn mir jemand die Strecke z.B. auf GPSies oder so mal aufmalen könnte
> 
> (Bin technisch noch recht schlecht und wollte sie mir mal alleine anschauen... )




Einfach bei den BOAs mitfahren. Bis Ende März ist noch Zeit zum üben. 
Die Streckenteile sind immer wieder mal Bestandteil der Regelausfahrten...


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

bluehei schrieb:


> na zum Thema hart und wetterfest hätte ich noch was vom Sa-Ausflug zu melden....
> War - neben 3 Jugendlichen (!) - alleine da.
> 
> Schade - da ich VORHER extra nochmal nachgefragt hatte, ob der Ausflug stattfindet und jemand kommt.
> ...




Laut eintrag sollte das auch stattfinden. Ich hatte nur keine Zeit aber laut Kallender war es ein Offizieller Termin. 

Was die Jugendlichen Betrifft es ist auch Samstags Kids Training. Die meisten von denen fahren auch sehr gut! 

Fragt sich nur wo den unsere Guides dann waren? Bei nem feststehenden Termin sollte wenigstens einer kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (10. Oktober 2011)

Hier die offiziellen Termine (siehe auch RSV-Seite)

08.10.2011	Sa	13:00 Uhr	Wochenendausfahrt
14.10.2011	Fr 	18:30 Uhr	NightRide 
16.10.2011 	So	09:30 Uhr	Wochenendausfahrt

22.10.2011	Sa	13:00 Uhr	Wochenendausfahrt
28.10.2011	Fr	18:30 Uhr	NightRide
30.10.2011	So	09:30 Uhr	Wochenendausfahrt

Ride on


Felix


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

Das Wetter war am Wochenende sehr durchwachsen was die Leute vermutlich auch etwas abgeschreckt hat ;-)


----------



## bluehei (10. Oktober 2011)

kann ich ja alles verstehen; vor einem Marathon würde ich auch nicht noch größere Touren radeln und ich habe auch Verständnis für Solarbiker - nur doof ist, wenn man Zusagen nicht wieder absagt...

Mittlerweile ist doch fast jeder ständig online und/oder schleppt ein Smartphone mit sich rum - da kann man auch noch fast last minute absagen.

...und wie schon berichtet - am Baiselsberg hat es den ganzen Nachmittag nicht geregnet...


----------



## MTBle (10. Oktober 2011)

bluehei schrieb:


> da kann man auch noch fast last minute absagen.
> /quote]
> 
> Nee kann man nicht, steh nächsten Freitag auch drin obwohl ich das nie eingetragen habe und vermutlich auch die nächsten Wochen nicht fahren kann.
> ...


----------



## Carcass (10. Oktober 2011)

Das weil du vermutlich auf dauerlogin gestellt hast  Deshalb wirst du Automatisch immer eingetragen bei mir das selbe.


----------



## Nico M. (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

der Felix ("Battlingzeus") hat Euch die offiziellen Termine nochmals gepostet. Diese stehen im übrigen - wie bekannt - auf unserer Homepage.

Bitte beachtet hierbei, dass der erste offizielle NightRide erst am kommenden Freitag stattfindet. Der vom letzten Freitag war ein "privater" 

Wenn es allerdings regnet, kann ich verstehen, dass hier keiner dasteht.
Dies wollen wir Guide`s auch nochmals beim nächsten Treffen mit Euch bequatschen. Planungen laufen, Termin folgt...

LG, Nico,


----------



## Carcass (11. Oktober 2011)

Wie schauts wegen der Abschlusstour will ja kein Stress machen aber Oktober ist Au bald wieder rumm


----------



## Nico M. (11. Oktober 2011)

Die Abschlusstour werden wir Ende November starten und das vorher erwähnte 12h-Rennen im März 2012. Einfach mein Mail nach der Abstimmung mit den Guid`s abwarten.

--> Bitte das 12h-Rennen nicht weiter im Forum erwähnen... 

Mit den Terminen wollen wir bewusst, den Winterpokal etwas aufhübschen


----------



## ChrizzMTB (11. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## wrathchild053 (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen. Kein Thema. Auch wenn die offiziellen Termine gepostet sind und der letzte Freitag ein infoffizielles Date war, sind Schlammbegierige und Wetterverächter dennoch herzlich eingeladen, mit mir nen Rainride zu fahren. 
Ride in


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke in den nächsten Wochen werden wir kaum davon kommen ohne Nass zu werden 

Mal als anhang: Im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch usw. Fahrt ihr da irgendwie andere Reifen als sonst im Jahr?


----------



## Lembergerrolf (11. Oktober 2011)

> Im Winter bei Schnee und Matsch usw. Fahrt ihr da irgendwie andere Reifen als sonst im Jahr?


na klar, im Herbst/Winter oder besser nass/kalt fährt man dünne Schlappen mit ordentlich Profil 

Ich fahr Schwalbe Black Shark Mud in 2,1" breite, die neuen heißen Dirty Dan, aber auch Maxis Medusa sind ok

übrigens zur Boa-Youngsters FB-Seite hier klicken: *X*


----------



## cubescott (12. Oktober 2011)

hOI,

ich habe eine Vision: mehr als 10 BOAs machen bei bestem Herbstwetter am Freitag zum ersten *offiziellen* Nightride der neuen Saison mit ihren Funzeln die Umgebung unsicher.
Nee, es war keine Vision sondern in memory an vor 2 Jahren.

Es kommen (mit oder ohne Lamentieren) auch wieder bessere Tage

Cheers
Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. Oktober 2011)

auch hoi!! 

ich werd am Freitag abend kein Licht benötigen, ich fahre unter Dach im Amberger ACC beim Evolution Ride, und weils dann vermutlich noch nicht reicht, gleich am Samstag nochmal 

Den Nightridern wünsch ich viel Spaß !


----------



## wrathchild053 (13. Oktober 2011)

Obwohl extremst fahrgeil, muss ich kommenden Freitag passen! Hab gestern erfahren, dass am Freitag Abend im Zapata in Stuttgart keine geringeren als Jimi Jameson (Sänger von SURVIVOR)  und John Parr ( St. Elmo's Fire) live spielen. Nix für ungut, aber man muss Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. Oktober 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8827856#post8827856

das ist noch besser als 30 Zoll Räder..


----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. Oktober 2011)

Hat jemand Lust mogen Sonntag Biken zu gehen, das Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden. 9:30 Uhr am Enzweg!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. Oktober 2011)

Es geht wieder los!  Teams für den Winterpokal  können nach einigen Aussagen hier im Forum ab Montag gebildet werden.


----------



## cubescott (22. Oktober 2011)

Leider ham se den Zeitraum verkürzt, d. h. umso mehr Gas geben um sein Vorjahrergebnis zu toppen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. Oktober 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust mogen Sonntag Biken zu gehen, das Wetter soll ja sehr gut werden. 9:30 Uhr am Enzweg!



Wird ja morgen nichts mit den BOAs, deshalb *8:30Uhr Stammheim*. Verspreche eine Tour der Extraklasse


----------



## Carcass (23. Oktober 2011)

Morgen 9.50 kommt Rugby WM Finale und Neuseeland im Finale da muss ich vor der Glotze sitzen


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe das erste Winterpokal Team unter "BOA - Team 1" angemeldet. Wenn dieses voll ist, bitte weitere im gleichen Stil anlegen. So finden wir uns besser wieder...


----------



## Battlingzeus (24. Oktober 2011)

ok

habe ein BOA - Team 2 angemeldet. 

Einfach um dem freestylezapping vorzubeugen

Ride on

Felix


----------



## Ridge.Racer (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich habe mich im Team BOAs One RSV Besigheim angemeldet und warte auf Bestätigung. 

Edit: 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams

WP 2010

http://winterpokal-2010.mtb-news.de/team_ranking


----------



## Battlingzeus (24. Oktober 2011)

konnte den Namen ändern auf BOA - Team 2, nur die Anmeldung klappt noch nicht. Probiere es später.

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Oktober 2011)

gerade angemeldet beim "Team Felix" 

*BOA - Team 2*

dann laßt uns mal Stunden sammeln

am 7.11. gehts los!!!!


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt kann sich aber auch mal jemand beim Team 1 anmelden.

Team 1 wird ein cooles Team. Das Team 2 wird sowieso nicht eingeholt werden können


----------



## Carcass (24. Oktober 2011)

Ich als Neuling hab ja nicht die ahnung um was es da genau geht gibts dazu eine Erleuterung?

mfg  Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (24. Oktober 2011)

@Andy- klick einfach mal obin in der Leiste "Winterpokal" dort wird alles erklärt


----------



## Uli A (24. Oktober 2011)

Habe mich soeben beim Team 2 angemeldet. Wenn der Platz noch frei ist, bitte bestätigen. Ansonsten kurze PN.

Grüße, Uli


----------



## Battlingzeus (25. Oktober 2011)

Team 2 ist voll

Ride on


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. Oktober 2011)

.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin bereit für den Winterpokal  es kann losgehen.

Hier noch vom Winterpokal 2010:


----------



## rosenland (26. Oktober 2011)

Der hintere fährt wie ne Oma...


----------



## Carcass (26. Oktober 2011)

Brrrr ich glaub des war schei$$ kalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (27. Oktober 2011)

freut mich auch, dass man sich im Forum wieder mit Fahrradthemen beschäftigt

Ride on


----------



## Nico M. (28. Oktober 2011)

Das "coole" Winterpokalteam BOA 1 ist nun auch voll 

Freu mich auch schon auf heute Abend !!!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. Oktober 2011)

Bald gehts los


----------



## Carcass (28. Oktober 2011)

Wird leider nix draus mein Tubeless meinte es müsste mir den abend versaun


----------



## Ridge.Racer (29. Oktober 2011)

Am Dienstag gibts wieder ein Touren-Highlight.

Treffpunkt ist: Stammheim Pumptrack am Gefängnis.

8:30 Uhr. Oli hat schon zugesagt. 65km 1400hm


----------



## Steffen2103 (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo!

Habe mich jetzt auch mal im "BOA Old School" Team angemeldet 

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## stromberg-biker (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Steffen,
na das ging jetzt aber fix !
Bin noch am überlegen...

Gruss
Andy


----------



## ChrizzMTB (1. November 2011)

^^was heisst "Old School"?


----------



## cubescott (1. November 2011)

Old = alt School = Schule = 26 " ohne 29 " ohne E-Bikes.

P.S.: Wieviel % werden bei E-Bike-Fahrten abgezogen, 20 %, 40 %, 60 % oder 100 %


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (1. November 2011)

Natürlich nichts, ich fahr ja auch viel kürzer. Ansonsten wären es ja noch mehr Punkte

Ride on


----------



## ChrizzMTB (1. November 2011)

cubescott schrieb:


> Old = alt School = Schule = 26 " ohne 29 " ohne E-Bikes.
> 
> P.S.: Wieviel % werden bei E-Bike-Fahrten abgezogen, 20 %, 40 %, 60 % oder 100 %



/me alt genug für eure gruppe?

(spinning und spinning bike zuhaus zählen ja auch mit?)


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. November 2011)

klar zählt Indoorcycling als Radfahren!!!


----------



## cubescott (2. November 2011)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> /me alt genug für eure gruppe?
> 
> (spinning und spinning bike zuhaus zählen ja auch mit?)



Yes

(Yes, sogar Rücken/Bauchkiller gibt Points wenns *ohne Pause* mehr als 30 Min. sind)

@Felix: bis zu wieviel PS ist _Deine Logik_ tragbar?


----------



## Battlingzeus (2. November 2011)

ganz einfach, immer soviel ich gerade habe ;-)

Ride on


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. November 2011)

> (Yes, sogar Rücken/Bauchkiller gibt Points wenns *ohne Pause* mehr als 30 Min. sind)


 
Bei mir gibt es keine Pause!!!

Gruß vom Drillmaster


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (2. November 2011)

Freitag 18:30 Uhr gibt es einen Night-Ride. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12303

Baiselsberg Tour


----------



## wrathchild053 (3. November 2011)

Melde mich nach ner mehrwöchigen Zwangspause (Virusinfekt) zurück zum Extrem-Amok-Biken. Ich fahr auch dieses Jahr wieder beim winterpokal mit, und würde gern mit den "Schlechtwetter-JUNKIES" ein Boa-Team gründen. Wer also Lust hat, einfach kurz melden. 
na Ulli, wie siehts aus.... der Schnee wartet schon auf uns.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (4. November 2011)

Wer Lust hat, heute ist Night Ride.

Sonntag wollte ich die  Rittersprungtour fahren - 65km 1200hm. Wenn jemand Lust hat können wir gerne um 9:30Uhr am BOA Pumptrack starten.

Falls sich keiner meldet, gehe ich Richtung Stuttgart biken.


----------



## schnelltreter (4. November 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Falls sich keiner meldet, gehe ich Richtung Stuttgart biken.



Also ich schaue eventuell heute abend zum Nightride mit meinem "New School Trekkingrad" vorbei - falls ich damit mitgenommen werde


----------



## Ridge.Racer (4. November 2011)

@Schnelltreter 
Sehr gut dann bis später! 

Außer E-Biker sind alle gern gesehen


----------



## Steffen2103 (4. November 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Wer Lust hat, heute ist Night Ride.
> 
> Sonntag wollte ich die Rittersprungtour fahren - 65km 1200hm. Wenn jemand Lust hat können wir gerne um 9:30Uhr am BOA Pumptrack starten.
> 
> Falls sich keiner meldet, gehe ich Richtung Stuttgart biken.


 

Hört sich super an, doch leider habe ich Sa/So. keine Zeit. Evtl aber nächstes Wochenende ?!

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## cubescott (5. November 2011)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Melde mich nach ner mehrwöchigen Zwangspause (Virusinfekt) zurück zum Extrem-Amok-Biken. Ich fahr auch dieses Jahr wieder beim winterpokal mit, und würde gern mit den "Schlechtwetter-JUNKIES" ein Boa-Team gründen. Wer also Lust hat, einfach kurz melden.
> na Ulli, wie siehts aus.... der Schnee wartet schon auf uns.



Hi Adi,

na wo warste gestern beim Nightride, war dir womöglich das Wetter zu schön?
Wir ham beim Winterpokalteam "BOA Old School" auch noch nen Platz für nen "Schlechtwetter-JUNKIE". Wie Du von letztem Jahr weißt kann man als 5er-Team den andern BOAs besser Feuer unterm Ar... machen

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ridge.Racer (5. November 2011)

Wir fahren morgen am Sonntag um *9:00 Uhr!* Oli ist auch dabei, Uli wie siehts aus?

@Steffen

Klar können wir nächste Woche ein längere Tour machen evtl. Rittersprung, der Winterpokal geht ja nächste Woche los.


----------



## schnelltreter (5. November 2011)

War wieder ein sehr feiner Nightride gestern! Viele neue Trails kennengelernt 

Zu Hause hab ich bemerkt, dass die Glascheibe meiner China-Lampe durch meinen Crash zerbröselt ist.

Hat jemand zufällig eine defekte China Lampe die er nicht mehr braucht? Oder hat jemand eine Idee wo man so eine Glasscheibe herbekommt?

Sonst ist es erstmal Pause mit den Nightrides


----------



## Ridge.Racer (5. November 2011)

Ja hier:

http://www.mytinysun.de/shop/articl...glas.html?shop_param=cid=36&aid=SL900EPRO006&


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alias2 (5. November 2011)

@ Surfnestie habe mich zum Polar-Event angemeldet , die Bestätigung kam auch schon .


----------



## wrathchild053 (5. November 2011)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hi Adi,
> 
> na wo warste gestern beim Nightride, war dir womöglich das Wetter zu schön?
> Wir ham beim Winterpokalteam "BOA Old School" auch noch nen Platz für nen "Schlechtwetter-JUNKIE". Wie Du von letztem Jahr weißt kann man als 5er-Team den andern BOAs besser Feuer unterm Ar... machen
> ...



Wie gesagt, im Moment schlepp ich beim Biken noch nen Elefanten mit, der mir auf dem Brustkasten sitzt (hust, japs!).  Aber ich bin aufm Weg der Besserung. Nächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich wieder am Start.

Danke für Dein Angebot über die Teilnahme im BOA Old School-Team. Hab mich grad angemeldet!


----------



## rosenland (7. November 2011)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Moment schlepp ich beim Biken noch nen Elefanten mit, der mir auf dem Brustkasten sitzt (hust, japs!).  Aber ich bin aufm Weg der Besserung. Nächste Woche bin ich hoffentlich wieder am Start.
> 
> Danke für Dein Angebot über die Teilnahme im BOA Old School-Team. Hab mich grad angemeldet!




Hey Adi, 

gehts dir besser? 
Bist ja heute seit Mitternacht schon 1:55 im Winterpokal gefahren. 

COOLE Sache !!


----------



## Lembergerrolf (7. November 2011)

Heut gehts los !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTBle (8. November 2011)

Habe mich auf das BOA Old School Team angemeldet und gleich mal meinen Arbeitsweg von heute eingetragen.

Kampf dem Schweinehund, der mich morgens ins warme Auto ziehen will.

Denke das ab nächster Woche auch wieder Gelände geht. Dann bin ich beim Nightride dabei.


----------



## Laggiman (8. November 2011)

Fährt eigentlich am Samstag einer bei der Ice-Biker Tour mit?
Nicht das ich mich da anmelde und dann als einziger BOA dastehe 

 Gruß Toni


----------



## wrathchild053 (8. November 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Hey Adi,
> 
> gehts dir besser?
> Bist ja heute seit Mitternacht schon 1:55 im Winterpokal gefahren.
> ...



Grüss Dich. Bin am Freitag und Sonntag schon knapp 70km geballert...
Bin immer noch net richtig fit, bin aber dann doch am Montag nach Renningen ins Geschäft gefahren.  
Ich hoffe, dass ich am Freitag wieder voll dabei sein kann 
Lass es krachen.... hast ja ein super Team.


----------



## wrathchild053 (8. November 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Kampf dem Schweinehund, der mich morgens ins warme Auto ziehen will.


Das kenn ich nur zu gut: fahr ich mit dem Auto, dann steh ich erst um 6.15 auf. Wenn ich radel, dann muss ich um 4.30uhr raus. Und das alles freiwillig.


----------



## cubescott (9. November 2011)

Yeah, BOA Old School in den Top 100
Weiter so, Jungs !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (9. November 2011)

Die Bürofahrer haben ja auch echt ein der Klatsche. 


RESPEKT JUNGS!


----------



## wrathchild053 (9. November 2011)

cubescott schrieb:


> Yeah, BOA Old School in den Top 100
> Weiter so, Jungs !



Das war heut aber ne Suppe!!!! Ich kann Dir sagen....

Der Plan war eigentlich, heut mal wenigstens für ein paar Minuten die Sonne zu erblicken (während des Sonnenauf- und -untergangs) und nicht nur in "dark ages" zu strampeln. 

Das war heut mal echt ein Griff ins Klo bis zur 2. Biegung !!! Heut hat die Wilma net viel ausrichten können: Hätte wohl eher nen Nebelscheinwerfer gebraucht

OK, dann Ihr restlichen Old School BOAS: Lasst die Ketten rasseln!


----------



## wrathchild053 (9. November 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Die Bürofahrer haben ja auch echt ein der Klatsche.
> 
> 
> RESPEKT JUNGS!




DEN Spruch hab ich mir am Montag und heut schon mehrfach anhören müssen! Oder eben auch solche:

- "Ist Ihr Auto etwa kaputt?"
- "Auf solche Ideen kommt man, wenn man tagelang nicht an die Alte  ran darf"
- "Ich wusste, dass der Chef kaputt ist... aber das ist ja wohl der Abschuss"
- "Freiwillig?? Nee oder!?"

Da ist mir der Spruch von Dir doch noch am liebsten!!


Aber DU und Deine Team-Jungs wohnt ja wohl auch aufm Fahrrad, oder wie oder was?

Lasst die Ketten rasseln!


----------



## bluehei (10. November 2011)

Hallo Boas,

wie sieht's denn morgen mit dem Nightride aus?
Steht der Termin - wir würden gerne mit zwei "After-Work-Bikern" zu Euch stossen.

Gruß aus Zuffenhausen


----------



## MTBle (10. November 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> Die Bürofahrer haben ja auch echt ein der Klatsche.
> 
> 
> RESPEKT JUNGS!



Hey 6 Wochen Enthaltsamkeit, da ist der Drang groß.

Aber komischerweise ist gerade mehr los in der Umkleide wie sonst, bestimmt alles Pokal Fahrer


----------



## cubescott (10. November 2011)

bluehei schrieb:


> Hallo Boas,
> 
> wie sieht's denn morgen mit dem Nightride aus?
> Steht der Termin - wir würden gerne mit zwei "After-Work-Bikern" zu Euch stossen.
> ...



Ja, der Termin steht, komme was da wolle.
Schön, wenn sich unser Einzugsbereich langsam Richtung Stuggitown ausweitet

See you
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (11. November 2011)

Ja heut Abend um 18:30 Uhr ist BOA-Nightride angesagt  Wird sicherlich einiges bei dem Wetter los sein.

Bin heute nicht dabei, da ich auf ein Kinderfestle muss...

LGm Nico.


----------



## bluehei (11. November 2011)

Irgendwie ist doch Nightride auch so was wie Kinderfest...

"Laterne-Gehen" für Große....

Bis nachher!


----------



## stromberg-biker (11. November 2011)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Fährt eigentlich am Samstag einer bei der Ice-Biker Tour mit?
> Nicht das ich mich da anmelde und dann als einziger BOA dastehe
> 
> Gruß Toni


Hallo Toni,
bin zwar kein BOA (nur "Trittbrettfahrer") aber morgen auch bei der Bike-Ranch Tour dabei. Vielleicht sieht u. spricht man sich ja morgen mal ;-)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Laggiman (12. November 2011)

Hi Andy

Bin bei der Ice-Bike-Tour doch nicht mit dabei.
Vieleicht sehen sprechen wir uns ja mal wann anders.

Gruß Toni


----------



## Steffen2103 (12. November 2011)

Hallo Jungs !

Wie sieht es morgen aus ? "Rittersprungtour - 65km 1200hm" oder gern auch was anderes ?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Battlingzeus (12. November 2011)

warum nicht?

Ride on


----------



## rosenland (12. November 2011)

Ich habe leider keine Zeit. 
Dennoch viel Spass...


----------



## Alublech (12. November 2011)

.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (13. November 2011)

Ich komme heute auch


----------



## Battlingzeus (13. November 2011)

War eine schöne Tour, ca 60 km und 900hm

Ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (14. November 2011)

So, heute Morgen 04.40 wieder in die Firma geballert und wieder jede Minute genossen!! War zwar schweinekalt (-4*C) , aber im Gegensatz zu letzte Woche glasklar. 

Die BOAs schlagen sich im Ranking ja ganz wacker. Weiter so.


----------



## Battlingzeus (14. November 2011)

Schön, ich kann die Laterne abgeben (der den größten Schuss hat)

Ride on


----------



## ARB (14. November 2011)

hey ho,
wir sind wieder back in town. sind in 2 1/2 wochen italien nur 50km gefahrn und dafür haben wir die ganze zeit die räder mit rumgeschippert. dafür warn die vom feinsten.
naja, hat trotzdem jmd ein plätchen in einem wp team für mich?

ciao dani


----------



## bikeritzel (14. November 2011)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> So, heute Morgen 04.40 wieder in die Firma geballert und wieder jede Minute genossen!! War zwar schweinekalt (-4*C) , aber im Gegensatz zu letzte Woche glasklar.
> 
> Die BOAs schlagen sich im Ranking ja ganz wacker. Weiter so.



Moin Frühsichtfahrer,
wenn dir morgen früh zwischen LB und Ditzingen etwas deulich helleres als deine Lupine von hinten den Weg ausleuchtet, dann bin ich das mit meinem 8000 Lumen Lämpchen. Dann sei doch bitte so nett und mach Platz. 
Abends gilt das gleiche. 
Nein - Spass, bin morgen auch wieder auf der Piste, nur etwa eine Stunde später.

VG
Andy


----------



## Ridge.Racer (14. November 2011)

Hallo Dani, 

drei Teams sind voll, solltest vielleicht ein Viertes auf machen.  

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=boa


----------



## wrathchild053 (15. November 2011)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Moin Frühsichtfahrer,
> wenn dir morgen früh zwischen LB und Ditzingen etwas deulich helleres als deine Lupine von hinten den Weg ausleuchtet, dann bin ich das mit meinem 8000 Lumen Lämpchen. Dann sei doch bitte so nett und mach Platz.
> Abends gilt das gleiche.
> Nein - Spass, bin morgen auch wieder auf der Piste, nur etwa eine Stunde später.
> ...



Hi Dani.
Im direkten Vergleich zu meiner Lupine wollen aber deine  notwendigen. 3.8kg Akkupacks auch geschleppt werden!! 
Nee, alles klar. Dann sieht man sich ja wohl freitags wieder.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (15. November 2011)

Winterpokal-Kollegen vom BOA - Team 2

weiter so, satt unter 50


----------



## Kailinger (15. November 2011)

Hi Dani,

ich mach ein BOA-Looser Team auf, okay?
Wir sind in USA vielleicht 100-150km gefahren. Dafür aber 100% Trail!

Grüßle, Kai


----------



## ARB (15. November 2011)

klar bin dabei wobei boa und loose das passt doch eigentlich von haus aus net zusammen
wars schön? seid wann seid ihr zurück? naja wir telefoniern wird wohl ausführlicher.
ciao dani


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (15. November 2011)

Da hasch recht! Deshalb:
4. Team "BOA -WINNER" ist am Start. Bitte einzudappen!

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/search?name=boa

Sehrsehr schön war's! USA mit Bike lohnt sich schonmal!
Ich werd im Dezember in der Runde mal ein update geben un d ggf. auch ein paar Bilder zeigen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTBFan82 (15. November 2011)

Hi,
ich war wohl zu voreilig bzw. zu optimistisch was das biken angeht. @ Rainer ich hab mich wieder ausgetragen, macht einfach kein Sinn grad. Denke bis ende März anfang April wird nix oder fast nix gehen.
Einfach zu viel Lernstress gerade...

Gruß Simon


----------



## cubescott (15. November 2011)

Hi Simon,
no problem, man muß Prioritäten setzen.

@all
Termine - Kids - Termine: kann leider am Freitag doch keine Nightride-Punkte sammeln

L G
Rainer


----------



## Lembergerrolf (16. November 2011)

meine "Freitag-Nightrides" finden in Zukunft im Fitnesscenter Life in Ilsfeld statt.
18:45 - 19:45 Langhanteltraining
20:00 - 21:00 Indoorcycling

wer mal Lust hat, einfach bei Michael (07062- 96292) nachfragen


----------



## ChrizzMTB (17. November 2011)

Wer hat denn so alles vor zur Abschlusstour zu kommen?


----------



## MTBle (17. November 2011)

Hier! Habe ich fest auf dem Schirm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (17. November 2011)

me too!
ciao dani


----------



## MTBle (17. November 2011)

Morgen ist ja kein Nightride geplannt, trotzdem jemand Lust?
Habe gerade meine Lampe repariert und den Akku ans Netz gehängt.

Hat mich letzten Freitag richtig angenervt, die ganze Woche leuchtet
die Lampe ohne Problem, und pünktlich zum Nightride gibt's einen Kabelbruch.


----------



## wrathchild053 (18. November 2011)

Werde heute wahrscheinlich net kommen! 

Nachdem es die letzten beiden Wochen gesundheitlich besser ausgesehen hatte und ich nach 2Wochen Abstinenz endlich wieder fahren konnte, hat´s mich diese Woche wieder voll reingehauen! Mein Lungen-/ Bronchenproblem hat mich wieder und ich musste daher die Trainingsfahrten morgens ins Büro umgehend einstellen....fu... off!!

Ich werde heute versuchen, ne lockere Runde gänzlich im aeroben Bereich zu drehen, ohne dass es mir die Lunge wieder komplett umstülpt.

Was den Ausflug angeht:
Wenn die mich bei der Untersuchung am Do in der Lungenfachklinik Löwenstein nicht gleich da behalten, bin ich 300% bei der BOA-Ausfahrt dabei.
Daumen drücken!!!


----------



## Steffen2103 (18. November 2011)

Hallo BOA´s!

Gibt es morgen wieder eine ähnliche Tour wie letzte Woche ? ( KM/HM )?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Ridge.Racer (18. November 2011)

@Steffen
Können wir gerne machen. Richtung Lembach sind es auch 65km und 1300hm.

Ich bin morgen Samstag am Start.


----------



## Steffen2103 (18. November 2011)

Super. Müsste halt gegen spätestens 17.OO uhr wieder in Besigheim sein.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## cubescott (19. November 2011)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Werde heute wahrscheinlich net kommen!
> 
> Nachdem es die letzten beiden Wochen gesundheitlich besser ausgesehen hatte und ich nach 2Wochen Abstinenz endlich wieder fahren konnte, hat´s mich diese Woche wieder voll reingehauen! Mein Lungen-/ Bronchenproblem hat mich wieder und ich musste daher die Trainingsfahrten morgens ins Büro umgehend einstellen....fu... off!!
> 
> ...



Falls se dich dort behaltat Bike ned vergessa, dort hat's a Revier direkt vor dr Haustür, war heut kurz drüba. Nee, ohne Scheiß, hoffe natürlich daß Du und viele andere beim Ausflug mitkommad. Die Ausführungen von Andy sind jedenfalls verheißungsvoll
Ich komm auch zu 300 % mit, abzügl. 100 % bei Temperaturen unter 0 °C abzügl. 100 % falls ned trocken isch, bleiben immer noch ...


----------



## ARB (20. November 2011)

toni wie gehts dir denn so nachdem der adrenalinpegel sich wieder im normalen eingependelt hat? weihnachtsgeld schon futsch? 

adi gute besserung!

ciao dani


----------



## Laggiman (20. November 2011)

Hi Dani

Soweit ganz gut,Schulter tut noch etwas weh (denke sie ist leicht geprellt),und zur überraschung zwicks a bissle im rechten Daumen,aber sonst ist alles OK.
Das mit dem Weihnachtsgeld ist dann doch nicht so schlimm,hält sich in grenzen.Hab heute mal bestandsaufnahme gemacht,ausser der Felge ist zum Glück nichts weiter passiert,weder macken noch beulen am Rahmen und anbauteilen.
Hatte nochmal Glück im Unglück

Gruß Toni


----------



## Lembergerrolf (21. November 2011)

*Zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr bieten wir ein Spezial an.*

*zuerst eine Stunde Langhanteltraining, bei der fast alle Muskelgruppen intensiv trainiert werden, danach eine Stunde Cycling.*

*Genau das Richtige um "Gänsebraten & Co." wieder wegzubrennen!*



*Termin folgt*http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1017752


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (23. November 2011)

Mein neues Winterprojekt







Wir sehn uns am Samstag...


----------



## MTBle (23. November 2011)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Mein neues Winterprojekt



Schau doch mal raus! Was bitte schön ist den Winter?
Sehen uns am Fr. und Sa?


----------



## bikeritzel (24. November 2011)

Das Projekt wird ja erst noch gestartet, bis es fertig ist, liegt offentlich mal Schnee.
Wir sehn uns am Samstag, Freitag leider nicht.


----------



## wrathchild053 (24. November 2011)

Klinikaufenthalt war heut ohne weitere neue Erkenntnisse. Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, weis ich noch net. Auf jeden Fall hab ich kein sportverbot... d.h. Samstag ist gebongt!!! Yesssssss. Also Morgen mach ich pause.... wir sehen uns am Samstag um 08.00.

lock'n Loll.


----------



## MTBle (24. November 2011)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> d.h. Samstag ist gebongt!!!
> 
> lock'n Loll.



Glückwunsch, dann hat das Daumendrücken ja geholfen.

lass lolla


----------



## MTBle (25. November 2011)

Hat hier schon jemand seinen Rahmen pulverbeschichten lassen?
Wenn ja wo und was habt Ihr bezahlt und wie lange hat das gedauert?

Dachte an Ral 1018.


----------



## bluehei (25. November 2011)

Habe mal vor ein paar Jahren einen selbstgeschweissten Enduro-Gepäcktrager (für Sahara-Einsatz) bei der Fa. Krieg in Stgt. Weilimdorf beschichten lassen. Haben IMHO gute Arbeit zu fairem Preis geliefert.
Gruß,
bluehei


----------



## Kailinger (25. November 2011)

DER Pulverbeschichter für Fahrradrahmen:

http://www.goetz-pulverbeschichtung.de/

Viele Hersteller lassen dort beschichten. 
Einfarbig glaub um die 100 Euro.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Lembergerrolf (25. November 2011)

> Dachte an Ral 1018.


 





wirklich gelb??? Wird`s ein Stadtrad??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (25. November 2011)

^^passt doch zum


----------



## MTBle (25. November 2011)

Jaaaa, Ral1081! Nein, kein Stadtrad aber ich kann ja beim Fahren immer den kleinen Finger abspreizen

Götz kenne ich aber ehrlich gesagt ist dann die Farbe das teuerste am neuen Rad, ich weis nicht ... Aber arbeiten tun die gut.

Fa. Krieg frage ich am Motag noch mal, jetzt ist nur noch die Sekretärin da. 

Danke schon mal für die Tipps, günstige Alternativen im her!

Bis nachher


----------



## MTBle (25. November 2011)

Waren heute aber nicht viele die dem Nebel des Grauens getrotzt haben!
Heiko und ich, und das wars auch schon. 

Gar nicht so einfach nachts den Pfad zu finden.

Bis morgen früh!


----------



## Laggiman (25. November 2011)

Hi
Bin morgen leider nicht mit dabei,da es noch immer ein bisschen zwickt und zwackt 
Wünsche allen die fahren eine Geile Tour,und macht ordentlich Bilder
Bis hoffentlich bald(mit neuem Laufrad)

Gruß Toni


----------



## cubescott (25. November 2011)

Schade, schade Toni, gute Besserung für Dich un dei Radl !


----------



## Steffen2103 (26. November 2011)

Hallo!

Hoffe ich hattet heute viel Spass. Leider hatte ich keine Zeit. Gibt es dennoch morgen eine Tour ?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromberg-biker (26. November 2011)

Gute Frage mit morgen. Nicht, daß ich allein da stehe ??


----------



## stromberg-biker (27. November 2011)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Gute Frage mit morgen. Nicht, daß ich allein da stehe ??



Schade, war doch allein . Das einzige was ich von euch BOA´s gesehen habe waren ein paar schön geputzte Mountainbikes am Cafe gegenüber des Parkplatzes an der Enz u. ein BOA-Trikot im Cafe  (als ich so um 12.15 wieder zurück am Parkplatz war)
Hab dann halt mal ´ne Asphaltrunde gedreht u. bei meinen Eltern in Bi-Bi ein 2. Frühstück  eingelegt. War dann auch nicht schlecht.
Dann halt ein ander mal wieder 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## cubescott (28. November 2011)

Hi Andy,

nur zur Besänftigung des Frustfaktors, das im Cafe waren wohl nicht wir BOA's, sondern ein Teil des Rennrad-Teams Punkt 8, die im Herbst/Winter oft statt RR auch MTB fahren. Beim BOA-Trikot tipp ich stark auf Roland, der  vorzugsweise freitags+samstags kräftig bei uns BOA's mitkurbelt.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## stromberg-biker (28. November 2011)

Hallo Rainer,
danke für die Erste-Hilfe-Maßnahme zur Frust-Besänftigung. Aber 1 Nacht drüber schlafen hat auch schon viel geholfen 
Aber seh ich das richtig, dass eure 9.30 Tour Sonntags den Rest des Jahres auf jeden Fall auf Eis liegt ? Oder wird bei kalter aber trockener Witterung evtl. noch gefahren ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Lembergerrolf (28. November 2011)

am Samstag, 26.11. war eine Tagesausfahrt auf der Alb, vermutlich war deshalb keiner an Start, wurde evtl. im Vorfeld wohl nicht genügend kommuniziert, aber daran arbeiten wir. 

vielleich hilft nochmal drüber schlafen und sich aufs nächste WE freuen


----------



## MTB_Tom (29. November 2011)

@Kai:Guter Bericht in der heutigen LKZ Ludwigsburg über den Strömberg.Wie gehts da weiter?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## Kailinger (29. November 2011)

Es wird sich nix ändern. Der Artikel ist okay, ich hab nochmal nen Leserbrief geschrieben. 

Das Thema bitte hier diskitieren:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=531177&highlight=Stromberg

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTBle (30. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

diese Woche ist ja nur wieder dieser unschwäbische Samstags-Termin.
Als waschechter Schwabe muß i do schafffa schaffa Heusle baua.

Hat jemand am Fr. Bock auf Nightride?

Lust am Sonntag den Sattel zu polieren?

Bei Mindestmenge 2 (mit mir) bin ich dabei!


----------



## Ridge.Racer (1. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin morgen Freitag beim Night Ride!


----------



## MTBle (2. Dezember 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen Freitag beim Night Ride!


Prima, dann sind wir ja schon 2, findet also statt.

Bis heute Abend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (2. Dezember 2011)

Heute beim NR kann ich leider nicht, 
aber für *Sonntag Base 09:30 *sind bisher dabei...

ridge.racer
rosenland
MTBle

ggf. Tuxer


----------



## Ridge.Racer (2. Dezember 2011)

Wetter muss natülich mitspielen, besser immer kurz vorher nochmal ins Forum schauen 

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097370&wahl=vorhersage


----------



## rosenland (2. Dezember 2011)

Stimmt, sieht nach Regen aus. 
Also mal schauen. 

Gehe sonst zum spinnen...


----------



## Nico M. (2. Dezember 2011)

Mein Arzt hat mir gestern ein dicken Schlag ins Gesicht verpasst als er mir sagte, dass meine Beschwerden aufgrund einer ordentlichen Lungenentzündung kommen --> So ein Shei...

Ich werde laut seiner deutlichen Ansage als Guide erst wieder Mitte Januar zur Verfügung stehen.

Bis dahin wünsche ich Euch viel Spaß beim biken. Wir sehen uns ja bei den einen oder anderen Aktivitäten.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## wrathchild053 (2. Dezember 2011)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Mein Arzt hat mir gestern ein dicken Schlag ins Gesicht verpasst als er mir sagte, dass meine Beschwerden aufgrund einer ordentlichen Lungenentzündung kommen --> So ein Shei...
> 
> Ich werde laut seiner deutlichen Ansage als Guide erst wieder Mitte Januar zur Verfügung stehen.
> 
> ...


Hi nico. Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre der einzigste mit der A- Karte. Werde am kommenden Donnerstag in der Lungenfachklinik erneut gecheckt. 
Ich wünsch Dir alles Gute und ne schnelle Genesung.


----------



## wrathchild053 (2. Dezember 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Prima, dann sind wir ja schon 2, findet also statt.
> 
> Bis heute Abend.



Wollte eigentlich heut Abend auch kommen. Morgen wird das Wetter ja net wirklich besser, aber dafür kälter


----------



## Ridge.Racer (2. Dezember 2011)

Bei dem Wetter bin ich raus. Komme also heute nicht.


----------



## MTBle (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja ich bin auch raus, pisst in Strömen. Da macht es keinen Spaß.
Doof ist für Sonntag sieht es nicht viel besser aus.

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

Schau mer mal.


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leute,
na, alle fit zurück aus dem Stromberg ;-)... war mal wieder derjenige, der euch zwischen Pfeifferhütte u. dem "Bike-Park" Freudental begegnet ist.
Ihr habt den Nieselregen vom Enztal eingeschleppt :-(

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (3. Dezember 2011)

Wir wars denn heut? Wir sind mit den Kids um 14.00 Uhr nicht in die Stromberge wegen der Treibjagt!

Burggraben 2 runter, vor bis zum großen Wanderparkplatz, dann rechts auf den Schotterweg. Links geht ein Wanderweg rein (weiss-geld-weiss markiert).

Der Trail ist gut fahrbar, es liegen keine Baumstämme drin. Man kommt dann vorne an der Strasse raus. Der Trail heisst in Zukunft bloß noch "porno", es soll dort entsprechendes Hardcore-Heftle im Wald gefunden worden sein....

Kai


----------



## rosenland (3. Dezember 2011)

ahh... supi. 
hab ich schon gesucht.


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Dezember 2011)

rosenland schrieb:


> ahh... supi.
> hab ich schon gesucht.



Versteh ich nicht... warum suchst Du nach meinem Heftle


----------



## rosenland (4. Dezember 2011)

Bin um 0930 nicht dabei. 
Sorry


----------



## Lembergerrolf (5. Dezember 2011)

Unser Power-Event zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr,

Anmeldung bei: [email protected]







Und:


----------



## cubescott (6. Dezember 2011)

Bonjour Carmen und Kai,

des dürft ihr aber nemme macha, an Blitzer vor euern Garten aufbaua un uns ned warna!
Zum Glück warn die vor mir so langsam, nix bassierd.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Sodele,
nachdem uns Kai heute morgen mit den neuen Trails angefixt hat, haben wir jene welche gleich unter die Stollenreifen genommen, sehr schön!
Zudem haben wir schon längst vergessene Trails wieder befahren.


----------



## rosenland (11. Dezember 2011)

Ich sag nur Tina Torpedo auf'm Bobbycar.


----------



## MTBle (11. Dezember 2011)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Zudem haben wir schon längst vergessene Trails wieder befahren.



Jep, war Klasse. So kleine Experimente sind doch immer wieder schön.
Und ob der Kai da wirklich jeden Kiesel gekannt hätte....?

Wie auch immer, was haltet Ihr davon wenn wir gleiche Zeit, gleicher Treffpunkt statt auf die Bikes zu steigen in den Bus hüpfen 
und dann mal Richtung Murrhart, Schurwald oder Stuttgart fahren.

Zwecks Kennenlernen von neuen Kiesel und Wurzeln
Für Schurwald und Murrhart könnt ich führen.


----------



## Kailinger (11. Dezember 2011)

Sind da grad doch die Richtigen an der Regierung?

http://www.spd.landtag-bw.de/index.php?docid=3041

Grüße, Kai


----------



## bikeritzel (11. Dezember 2011)

Tilo, gute Idee.
So etwas in der Art ist für 2012 angedacht.
Solche Kurztrips sind in der Zeit wo die Tage länger sind am sinnvollsten.
Solche Ideen und noch vieles mehr, werden wir am Freitag 16.12.2011 im BOA Base-Camp besprechen und diskutieren.
Also, bis Freitag, so long.


----------



## MTBle (11. Dezember 2011)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Sind da grad doch die Richtigen an der Regierung?



Natürlich, hat man doch schon auf der Eröffnung des Stromberg MTB Wege Netzes gehört.

Möglich ist das schon immer, allerdings wenn auf der gleichen Erdkugel DNA einer selten Wildkatze gefunden wird 
dann muß das menschliche Dasein leider zwangsweise beendet werden.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (12. Dezember 2011)

> Möglich ist das schon immer, allerdings wenn auf der gleichen Erdkugel DNA einer selten Wildkatze gefunden wird
> dann muß das menschliche Dasein leider zwangsweise beendet werden.


 
Genau, wenn zu Dinos Zeiten schon solche "Naturschützer" gegeben hätte, würden die Viecher heute noch rumrennen - Evolution soll man nicht aufhalten!!

Achtung!- bischen Ironie, aber auch ein Fünkchen Warheit, oder?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. Dezember 2011)

^^dito. und was der politiker da abgesondert hat ist nur "bla bla" alles so lassen wie ist.

da kann man ja gleich die cdu weitermachen lassen. ist zwar eigentlich verboten, aber keinen kümmerts (2 meter, akku-beleuchtung etc.)


----------



## Kailinger (17. Dezember 2011)

ACHTUNG TOPINFORMATION 

ab 2012 fällt der BOA-Samstagstermin flach.

Das bedeutet: ab Sonntag 8.1.2012 fahren wir jeden Sonntag 9.30 Uhr ab dem BOA-Basecamp.

Termine also in Zukunft ganz einfach: 

- ganzjährig jeden Sonntag 9.30 Uhr
- im Sommer: jeden Freitag 18.00 Uhr
- im Winter: jeden zweiten Freitag 18.30 Uhr.

Kidstraining ab 2012 jeden Samstag 14.00 Uhr für Mädchen und Jungen ab 12!

Gruß Kai

Grüßle, Kai


----------



## MartinN (18. Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
ich bin kürzlich nach Bietigheim gezogen und würde mich gerne mal zu ner Tour anschließen. Ich denke in dem langsam ausklingenden Jahr wirds nix mehr werden (falls ihr da überhaupt was auf dem Programm habt), aber ich würd mich freuen wenns im neuen Jahr klappt. Am liebsten bin ich eigentlich auf dem HT unterwegs (mal abgesehen vom RR), Tourenplanen anhand von Karten dagegen ist nicht unbedingt meine liebste Freizeitbeschäftigung, weshalb ich das biken mit einer ortskundigen Gruppe bevorzugen würde. 
Vielleicht bis bald mal!
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (20. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Martin,

da bist Du ja bei uns ganz richtig.
Komm einfach mal im neuen Jahr vorbei und fahr mit.

Unsere zeiten stehen auch im oberen Bereich bei "Last Minute Biking".

LG, Nico.


----------



## MartinN (20. Dezember 2011)

Alles klar, werd ich auf jeden Fall!


----------



## MTBle (23. Dezember 2011)

Klingelingeling da kommt der Kachelmann 
und sagt das gute Wetter an!

http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage

@Martin wenn Du eine zuverlässige Lampe (besser zwei) hast trau Dich.

Ansonsten hoffe ich doch das ich heute Abend (18:30)nicht alleine da stehe.
Für alle die schon alles und jeden kennen, Nachts sieht jeder Kiesel anders aus


----------



## Carcass (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich würd sehr gern mal wieder mitfahrn allerdings sehn meine Gabeldichtungen so aus als wären sie fertig


----------



## Steffen2103 (23. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## MartinN (26. Dezember 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
> 
> @Martin wenn Du eine zuverlässige Lampe (besser zwei) hast trau Dich.



Sorry, ich bin erst am 02.Januar wieder in Bietigheim. Aber ich will mir eh noch ne vernünftige Lame kaufen, dann bin ich bei nem Nightride mal dabei!
Gruß Martin


----------



## Kailinger (29. Dezember 2011)

Schlechtwetter-Regel für Ausfahrten ab 1. Januar 2012:

Die (offizielle/ geführte) Ausfahrt bzw. das Youngsters-Training fällt aus, wenn es eine halbe Stunde vor dem jeweiligen Termin in Besigheim regnet oder schneit und keine Aussicht auf eine kurzfristige Wetterbesserung besteht. 
Oder kurz gesagt: bei zweifelhaftem Wetter kann es passieren das Ihr alleine da steht.
Hier ein Link zu einem Wetter-Radar Besigheim (PLZ 74354):

http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/deutschland.html?tx_mgradarplayer_pi1[focusCity]=74354;9.14209;49.00229

Grüße, Kai


----------



## Ridge.Racer (30. Dezember 2011)

Heute ist Night Ride 18:30 Uhr drehen Oli und ich eine Runde


----------



## Steffen2103 (30. Dezember 2011)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Heute ist Night Ride 18:30 Uhr drehen Oli und ich eine Runde


 
dreht ihr am Sonntag auch eine ? 

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (30. Dezember 2011)

Steffen2103 schrieb:


> dreht ihr am Sonntag auch eine ?
> 
> Gruss
> Steffen



Die Verhandlungen zuhause werden morgen aufgenommen.  Sobald wir mehr wissen melden wir uns. Angedacht ist Sonntag ca. 10:00Uhr.


----------



## Laggiman (31. Dezember 2011)

Hi

Ich bin heute raus.

Wünsche allen ein gutes und gesundes Jahr 2012.

Gruß Toni


----------



## MTBle (31. Dezember 2011)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Ich bin heute raus.
> 
> ...



Meine Lust hat mit einem Blick aufs Wetterradar auch nenn dicken Dämpfer bekommen. Würde vermutlich nur einmal regnen...
Fürchte ich habe auch nenn Wimperbruch


----------



## Ridge.Racer (31. Dezember 2011)

Wer Lust hat, morgen Sonntag 10:30 an der BOA Base 

  Gutes neues Jahr!!


----------



## MartinN (8. Januar 2012)

Schade dass heute niemand da war, war von oben her eigentlich gar nicht so nass! Aber aufgeschoben ist nicht aufgehoben! 
In Hoffnung auf besseres Wetter,
Martin


----------



## Lembergerrolf (9. Januar 2012)

*Tassen mitbringen!!! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo, habt ihr für Freitag oder Sonntag eine Ausfahrt geplant?


----------



## Steffen2103 (12. Januar 2012)

MartinN schrieb:


> Hallo, habt ihr für Freitag oder Sonntag eine Ausfahrt geplant?


 
Sonntag wäre vom Wetter her perfekt und dazu die "Stammheim" Runde von @Ridge.Racer.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Kailinger (13. Januar 2012)

Immer Sonntags um 9.30 Uhr ist regelmäßig Ausfahrt.
Wenn das Wetter ned zu mies ist, wird sogar jemand da sein...

Gruß Kai


----------



## MTBle (13. Januar 2012)

heute 18:00 Base Camp Boa das Wetter hält!

Soll heisen, ich fahre auf jeden Fall. Toll wenn noch jemand dazukommt.
Runde wird ca 2h bis 2,5h so das wir zur Feuerzangenbowle wieder da sind.

Vergesst das Licht nicht.

Tschau
Tilo, heute ohne Wimperbruch!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Januar 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> heute 18:00 Base Camp Boa das Wetter hält!



Ja stimmt. Graupelschauer ist ja weder Regen noch Schnee


----------



## Lembergerrolf (13. Januar 2012)

Ich bin ein "Drinnenfahrer", wenigstens zur Zeit 

deshalb nur! Feuerzangenbowle


----------



## MTBle (13. Januar 2012)

Nix Graupelschauer, sieht doch gut aus. Los gehts!


----------



## MartinN (13. Januar 2012)

Für heut is zu spät, aber So bin ich da!


----------



## Battlingzeus (15. Januar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen

ich verkaufe meine Polar S710i Polaruhr mit Zubehör (2 x Geschwindigkeitsmesser, 2 Trittfrequenzmesser, IR-Adapter zum Auslesen der Daten), Software (für XP) neuer Batterie usw.

Falls jemand Interesse hat bitte melden.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## Ridge.Racer (22. Januar 2012)

War heute mal wieder vom Feinsten. Es gibt Sie noch, die neuen Trails im Stromberg. Roland hat uns welche Richtung Tripsdrill und dahinter gezeigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (22. Januar 2012)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> War heute mal wieder vom Feinsten. Es gibt Sie noch, die neuen Trails im Stromberg. Roland hat uns welche Richtung Tripsdrill und dahinter gezeigt.




Ja aber mit Roland fahren ist immer so anstrengend, bin irgendwie komplett im A***.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (30. Januar 2012)

nach 25 min war die Anmeldung zum Strombike geschlossen 

Pech für die Strombiker daß ich nicht mitfahre


----------



## MTBle (30. Januar 2012)

Surfnestie schrieb:


> nach 25 min war die Anmeldung zum Strombike geschlossen
> 
> Pech für die Strombiker daß ich nicht mitfahre



Abwarten und Tee trinken, meist wird kurz vorher wieder was frei.
Einfach das Forum 2-3 Wochen vorher nach Strombike durchsuchen.

Sommer ist doch für Dich die harte Zeit bis zum Wintertraing


----------



## ARB (30. Januar 2012)

hola muchachos,
man war das am so ne geile tour. bin wieder voll addicted 
apropos süchtig am 20.02. spielen agnostic front!!!
strombike hat bei mir au net geklappt. naja boa xtrem is eh cooler
ciao dani

ah ja ein kollege will sein cube stereo in xl verkaufen. kann absolut bestätigen dass damit sehr pfleglich umgegangen wurde wenn also interesse besteht?


----------



## MTBle (2. Februar 2012)

Grüße hinter den Kachelofen!

Hat morgen wirklich keiner außer mir Bock zum Nightride?

Glaubt Ihr das neue Moto bei SIS ist hell warm weich?
Auf gehts!


----------



## cubescott (3. Februar 2012)

*DANGER !* Es gibt Temperaturen, da switcht ne *BOA* ohne Vorwarnung in Winterstarre. Ob diese Temperaturen heute abend erreicht werden, kann unser Link zum _Niederschlagsradar_ leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## MTBle (3. Februar 2012)

Nein keine Gefahr, die nordische BOA Constructus Trailinus ist winterfest bis -12°C. 

Da Kai das mit der früheren Startzeit nicht mehr geschafft hat fahre ich also um 18:30 los. Zur Not auch alleine.

Wärmende Grüße


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Februar 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Nein keine Gefahr, die nordische BOA Constructus Trailinus ist winterfest bis -12°C.
> 
> Da Kai das mit der früheren Startzeit nicht mehr geschafft hat fahre ich also um 18:30 los. Zur Not auch alleine.
> 
> Wärmende Grüße



Ich tippe mal auf "alleine". Trotzdem Viel Spass.


----------



## MTBle (3. Februar 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf "alleine". Trotzdem Viel Spass.



Du hast richtig getippt! 

Aber Tilo sagt: Ihr habt die geilste Tour im Gäu verpasst, da kommen nur Alpenpässe dran! 

Auf dem Dunlop Trail waren ab der Straßenböschung keine Fußspuren, keine Radspuren nur eine Fuchsfährte.
Das Vieh ist den ganzen Trail exakt bis zum Porno Trail gefolgt, nicht eine Kurve, nicht eine einzig hat der Fuchs abgekürzt! Der hatte richtig Spaß, für mich einer der geilsten Bikemomente!

Danach der Schwenk zurück zum SM Trail über spiegelglatte gefrorene Pfützen und Bäche mit Schwung drüber, nicht bremsen nicht lenken nicht atmen und das Eis hält!

Danach noch ein Bierchen mit den Kunstradlern zischen und damit klingt ein perfekter Nightride aus. Habe immer noch ein Grinsen in der Fresse von Ohr zu Ohr!

Tut mir leid, die Story müsst Ihr Euch die nächsten 10 Jahre anhören

Grüße aus dem Endorphin Rausch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (4. Februar 2012)

Pipeline:
Nich erschrecken, ganz unten ist ne kleine Umleitung drin.
Schön nachfahren und ordentlich Schwung holen zum weeeit rausspringen...
Kai


----------



## MTBle (4. Februar 2012)

Sehe ich das richtig? Hat außer mir keiner Bock morgen zu Radeln?
Mehr als 8,9 Sonnenscheinstunden geht nicht im Februar!


----------



## Uli A (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Freunde,

der Leingarten-Marathon fällt wohl dieses Jahr leider aus. Traurige Entwicklung. Aber lest selbst:
http://www.joe-engineering.ruffrider.de/radsport/welcome.html

Grüße

Uli


----------



## cubescott (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, das mit Leingarten ist echt schade, bei der langen Tradition. Schon etliche Jahre vor Strombike ham se dort einem als geführte MTB-Tour Marathonfeeling ermöglicht, wobei früher die *Kurz*strecke mit 80 km un dat scho im März mich regelmäßig ans Limit brachte. Zum Glück wars Kuchenbuffet reichlich bestückt.

@Tilo: Ui Bock  C U


----------



## MTBle (5. Februar 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> @Tilo: Ui Bock  C U


Super, dann bis gleich. Ich füll mal Tee in die Trinkflasche und pack sie in den Rucksack, vielleicht gefriert die da nicht ein.


----------



## MTBle (5. Februar 2012)

Uli und Roland, seid Ihr noch gut heim gekommen?
Nach dem Berg wart Ihr weg und ich bin dann zwei Reifenspuren gefolgt.
Waren aber wohl nicht Eure.

Trotzdem schöne Ausfahrt.

Bis hoffentlich bald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (5. Februar 2012)

Ja was war denn das, Tilo Du warst ja doch da. Dann seid Ihr aber pünktlich losgebraust, bis ich das ganze Wintergeraffel anhatte wars wohl kurz nach 9.30 h bis ich dort war. Bin dann mit Rüdiger um 9.40 h los und ham ne Panoramatour mit 90 % Sonnenanteil inkl. Kaffee in der Tanke genossen.

Ciao
Rainer

P.S. Für die Zukunft wenn ich mich anmelde komm ich zu 100 %.


----------



## MTBle (5. Februar 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> P.S. Für die Zukunft wenn ich mich anmelde komm ich zu 100 %.



Sorry, ja sind Punkt halb los da arschkalt. Aber hast schon recht, nächstes Mal warten wir bis 5 nach halb.


----------



## nestl 1954 (5. Februar 2012)

Sorry Tilo,
wenn nach dem Trail keiner wartet gehts geradeaus weiter.
Als ich merkte dass du fehlst sind wir sofort zurückgesprintet, aber im Umkreis von 
1.km warst du trotz Rufen nicht aufzufinden.

Auf ein neues
Roland


----------



## ChrizzMTB (5. Februar 2012)

nestl 1954 schrieb:


> Sorry Tilo,
> wenn nach dem Trail keiner wartet gehts geradeaus weiter.
> Als ich merkte dass du fehlst sind wir sofort zurückgesprintet, aber im Umkreis von
> 1.km warst du trotz Rufen nicht aufzufinden.
> ...



Hmm. Soll das heissen es wird jetzt nicht mal mehr nach dem Trail gewartet bis alle unten sind???


----------



## MTBle (5. Februar 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Hmm. Soll das heissen es wird jetzt nicht mal mehr nach dem Trail gewartet bis alle unten sind???



Hier wurde der Trail hoch gesprintet, die waren im Uphill Rausch! Geradeaus ist eben relativ, bin ich auch. Hat ja auch bis auf das eine mal geklappt.

Ich habe auch nicht gewartet, da ich ja 2 Spuren gesehen hab.
Roland die Trails zeigst Du mir einfach beim nächsten Mal.

War trotzdem ne Klasse Tour und ich freue mich auf die nächste.
Aber noch kälter braucht es nicht werden.


----------



## Kailinger (6. Februar 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Hmm. Soll das heissen es wird jetzt nicht mal mehr nach dem Trail gewartet bis alle unten sind???



Maul ned!
Beim Spinning warten ja alle immer brav auf Dich....


----------



## MTBle (8. Februar 2012)

Hallo Leutla,

der Sommer naht mit großen Schritten, es ist ja schon gewaltig wärmer geworden!
Wie sieht es aus, noch jemand Lust und Laune am Freitag 18:30 zum Night Ride? (Kein offizeller BOA Termin)

Klar es hat nicht 33,7mm Schnee, und auch keine -15°C aber auch bei nicht ganz perfekten Trainingsbedingungen kann man viel Spaß haben.

Wer ist dabei?


----------



## MartinN (8. Februar 2012)

Ich wäre dabei, soll ja eh tendenziell wärmer werden. Allein kann ich mich eh immer schwer aufraffen.


----------



## MartinN (9. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts nun aus, morgen 18:30?


----------



## MTBle (9. Februar 2012)

MartinN schrieb:


> Wie siehts nun aus, morgen 18:30?


Bin auf jeden Fall da, vielleicht kann sich ja noch der eine oder andere vom Kachelofen los reißen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinN (9. Februar 2012)

Ich werde zu 99% da sein


----------



## MTBle (13. Februar 2012)

Hehe, war gestern wieder eine schöne Tour. Klasse wie Roland zielsicher die Trails rauspickt und kombiniert die man schon ewig nicht mehr oder noch nie gefahren ist.


----------



## Carcass (13. Februar 2012)

Ich bin ja echt keiner der sich vor schlechtem Wetter drückt, 
aber bei den Temperaturen is es mir ne stufe zu hart 

Hoffe das es bald wieder etwas besser wird


----------



## MTBle (22. Februar 2012)

Hi Boa's

muß mich mal für 6 Wochen abmelden. War zu blöd zum Treppensteigen und nun ist der Haxen gebrochen. 

Das heißt keine Hilfe beim Pumptrack von mir, sorry!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (22. Februar 2012)

Treppen immer mit dem Rad..

Gute Besserung!
Chris


----------



## Carcass (22. Februar 2012)

********ndreck! Erhol dich gut und werd nich zu schlaff an den beinen


----------



## cubescott (24. Februar 2012)

Ui Tilo, what a pity !!!
Auch von mir gute Besserung.
Vielleicht kannst Du *BOA Oldschool* dann am 17.03. wenigstens mental aus der Partyzone unterstützen ?


----------



## rosenland (24. Februar 2012)

Wie siehts heute Abend 18:30 mit NR aus?
Jemand dabei?


----------



## Carcass (24. Februar 2012)

Bin leider raus muss mein Bike wieder fit machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (24. Februar 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> *BOA Oldschool* dann am 17.03. wenigstens mental aus der Partyzone unterstützen ?



Danke für die Genesungswünsche!
Mal sehen, gilt extrem humpeling auch als alternative Sportart?


----------



## Kailinger (26. Februar 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Hi Boa's
> 
> muß mich mal für 6 Wochen abmelden. War zu blöd zum Treppensteigen und nun ist der Haxen gebrochen.
> 
> Das heißt keine Hilfe beim Pumptrack von mir, sorry!



WAS LES ICH DA! Meister, Meister...
Ist er schlimm gebrochen?
Auf jeden Fall viele liebe Grüße und gute Besserung! 

Wer war denn heut fahren? Ich hatt mirs echt vorgenommen, dann war der Polterabend aber doch ned schon um Neune vorbei...

Grüße Kai


----------



## Carcass (26. Februar 2012)

Bin heut morgen um 7 ins Bett bei mir war heut au nix los


----------



## MTBle (26. Februar 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> WAS LES ICH DA! Meister, Meister...
> Ist er schlimm gebrochen?



Naja, beide Knochen und das Band dazwischen. Bin nun eben mit
reichlich Titan verstärkt.

Wird schon wieder.


----------



## rosenland (26. Februar 2012)

Titan ist super, schön leicht und stabil. 
Titanschrauben hab ich auch... am Vorbau. 

 
Gute Besserung auch von mir.


----------



## Nico M. (27. Februar 2012)

@ Tilo: Auch von mir gute Besserung !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Battlingzeus (28. Februar 2012)

Knochen brechen ohne dass das MTB im Spiel war geht ja gar nicht. Ein heldenhafter Tod auf dem Rad gilt es immer anzustreben.

Gute Besserung

Ride on


----------



## MTBle (28. Februar 2012)

Battlingzeus schrieb:


> Knochen brechen ohne dass das MTB im Spiel war geht ja gar nicht.



Aber ich bin immerhin neben dem Rad zum liegen gekommen!
Das stand zum auftauen gerade im Flur.

Das zählt doch? 
Heute sind die Fäden gezogen worden, endlich das Stinkefüsschen wieder waschen. 
In 5 Wochen kommt dann die Stellschraube (komische Bezeichnung ist einfach ne Spax durch beide Knochen) wieder raus, dann geht die Reha los.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Februar 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Aber ich bin immerhin neben dem Rad zum liegen gekommen!
> Das stand zum auftauen gerade im Flur.
> 
> Das zählt doch?
> ...



kann man da nich gleich klickies dranmachen?


----------



## MTBle (28. Februar 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> kann man da nich gleich klickies dranmachen?


Nenee, ich fahr Plattform und das soll auch so bleiben.


----------



## Carcass (29. Februar 2012)

Hehe aber idee war gut


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. März 2012)

Hi Tilo

du kannst damit ein Radbezug herstellen, schon mal gut. Wolltest du vielleicht etwas am Rad machen, reparieren oder ähnliches? Dann kann man es noch einmal durchgehen lassen. Dann wäre ein kausaler Zusammenhang gegeben.

Ride on


----------



## Kailinger (7. März 2012)

Am Samstag den 10.3.2012 laden wir ab 8.00 Uhr zum fröhlichen pumptrackbauen.

Es geht darum das Rohkonstrukt zu shapen und fahrbar zu machen.

Besigheim, Enzweg 4.

Grüße Kai


----------



## Kailinger (9. März 2012)

Termin muss abermals ausfallen. Wir sind zu doof...



Kailinger schrieb:


> Am Samstag den 10.3.2012 laden wir ab 8.00 Uhr zum fröhlichen pumptrackbauen.
> 
> Es geht darum das Rohkonstrukt zu shapen und fahrbar zu machen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Carcass (9. März 2012)

Schad drumm war echt motiviert nachdem der letzte Samstag so gut gelaufen ist


----------



## Lumpi1979 (18. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

wenig los hier.
Ich hab gestern ein paar Jungs von euch zwischen BI-BI und Löchgau im Wald gesehen. Da waren noch zwei Personen in "raduntypischer" Kleidung und mit silber-blauem Fahrzeug dabei.
Was war denn los?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (18. März 2012)

Des waren nur unsere Streckenposten.


----------



## ibiza (18. März 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Des waren nur unsere Streckenposten.



Wie ging es mit denen gestern weiter. Habe es leider, wegen fluchtartigem Verhalten, nicht mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## Carcass (18. März 2012)

Eh den Anweisungen wurde mehr oder weniger folge geleistet. Sprich wir sind da nichtmehr runter.
Aber anscheinend gibts ne Anzeige.


----------



## ibiza (18. März 2012)

Begründung?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. März 2012)

würd jetzt vielleicht nicht hier im forum..


----------



## stromberg-biker (18. März 2012)

Möchte wirklich niemanden beleidigen und bin auch der Meinung, dass wir unsere Polizisten von Zeit zu Zeit auch brauchen ...
dennoch kann ich mir den hier jetzt nicht verkneifen:

"Steht ein kleines Mädchen mit seinem neuen Mountainbike an der Ampel.

Da kommt ein Polizist zu Pferd angeritten und fragt: "Na, mein Mädchen, hast du das Fahrrad vom Christkind bekommen?"

Das Mädchen antwortet: "Ja, habe ich."

Darauf der Polizist: "Entschuldige, aber ich muss dir leider 20 Euro abnehmen.

Sag dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, es soll dir ein Bike mit Reflektoren schenken, okay?"

Da fragt das Mädchen: "Haben Sie das Pferd auch vom Christkind bekommen?"

Der Polizist überlegt kurz und nickt dann.

Darauf das Mädchen: "Na, dann sagen sie dem Christkind nächstes Jahr, das A....loch kommt hinten hin und nicht oben drauf!"


also bitte nicht allzu ernst nehmen, gell ?

...und bei der Anzeige kann es sich ja auch nur um ein großes Missverständnis handeln, da die BOA´s ja immer politisch korrekt unterwegs sind


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2012)

Hallo, fand das eigentlich nur nervend, das einer der grünen Fraktion(Jäger), die ja gestern auch ne Veranstaltung in der Kelter hatten, sich wichtig macht, aber so seins halt


----------



## Carcass (19. März 2012)

Mal was ganz anderes: War heut in Eppingen am Hornbuckel sollte einigen leuten was sagen denk ich.
Wollte einfach mal sehn was der Trail so hergibt. Leider schauts da nich so gut aus lohnt sich also nicht hinzufahren zumindest jetzt nicht. Saison fängt ja erst an ist viel Kaput die Freeride elemente hab ich allerdings nicht gefunden war 2 1/2 Stunden dort. 

Mein nächstes vorhaben ist Berfelden oder eventuell Stromberg Flowtrail.


----------



## riderhardy (19. März 2012)

Hey, wann gehst nach Beerfelden, wir wollen am 31.03 mal
Wieder dahin???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (19. März 2012)

Uh am 31. bin ich leider verplant. Aber ansonsten gern


----------



## riderhardy (20. März 2012)

Schade, aber das bekommen wir hinðð


----------



## Kailinger (25. März 2012)

Pumptrack Bautermine:

Freitag 30.3.2012, 10:00 Uhr           
zu tun: Umbau der Anlieger auf mit der Stadt abgestimmten Grenzabstand. Kehren.

Samstag 31.3.2012, 8:00 Uhr
zu tun: shapen des Tracks, schaffen von Ablaufmöglichkeiten innerhalb der Strecke, abfahren überschüssiger Erde. Kehren.

Samstag 14.4.2012, 8:00 Uhr
zu tun: shapen des Tracks, Hecke und Bodendecker pflanzen, Rindenmulch verteilen. Kehren.

So langsam wird ein Schuh draus...
Grüße Kai


----------



## riderhardy (25. März 2012)

Moin Kai, 

Kann am 14.03 helfen, braucht man noch Werkzeug, gib halt Bescheid
ð
Gruss
Hardy


----------



## Carcass (25. März 2012)

Bin Freitag am Start Samstag etwas später je nachdem wann mein Pegel vom vorabend wieder ok ist 
Freitag muss leider gefeiert werden ist schliesslich das letzte mal in dem Schuppen


----------



## bikeritzel (29. März 2012)

Werde am Samstag den 31.03.2012 mit von der Party sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (29. März 2012)

Samstag Party? schon morgens?
Da will ich ned fehlen !

C U
Rainer


----------



## berglady81 (30. März 2012)

bin morgen früh am Start.
Gruß Leonie


----------



## avant (14. April 2012)

Team - kleine Wasserstandsmeldung von mir: nach der Aufnahme von Bodenproben und einer Neusortierung meines Tragwerks kann ich wieder feste Nahrung zu mir nehmen und bin auch wieder Zuhause. 

VG

Jo 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBle (14. April 2012)

Boa Pumptrack, ist vielleicht der falsche Name. *Boa Youngster Pumptrack *währe wohl der richtige Name. 
Die waren zu 90% heute angetreten. 

Von den Boa's nur eine Handvoll, sehr entteuschend.

War ne Scheiß Arbeit, da Graben budeln um die Hecke zu pflanzen 
bedeutet mit Presslufthammer und Pickel sich Zentimeter für Zentimeter durch Fels zu meisseln.

Hoffe beim nächsten Mal auf mehr Beteiligung.

Schönes Wochenende!


----------



## ARB (14. April 2012)

hey ho,
echt super dass Ihr so zahlreich zum pumptrackbau gekommen seid. ja schon richtig das war ironisch gemeint. da könnt man sich ne große scheibe bei den kids abschneiden. die sind zu acht aufgetaucht und ham richtig rangeklotzt. dickes lob!!!
danke auch an tilo(ich hab alles in der garage), nico,metalandi ,horst,steffen,carmen und nuri !
sieht echt geil aus. schluß jetzt kann meine arme kaum noch halten.
ciao dani

@ jo was haste denn getrieben? hoffe es ist net gar so schlimm?gute besserung jedenfalls.


----------



## rosenland (14. April 2012)

Hey Jo
Gute Besserung!!


----------



## Jo77 (14. April 2012)

Hallo Jo

auch von mir - Gute Besserung ! 
Wie lange ist denn ca. die Pause ?


----------



## avant (14. April 2012)

HiHo 

wie wir ja schon auf dem Trail feststellen mussten ist das Schlüsselbein durch, aber es muß wahrscheinlich nicht operiert werden. Jedenfalls ist die Saison gelaufen - unter 8 Wochen geht nix (

Merci für die lieben Wünsche. 

Jo

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9000 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTBle (14. April 2012)

avant schrieb:


> unter 8 Wochen geht nix (



Oh je kommt mir traurig bekannt vor, gute Besserung!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (15. April 2012)

ops. Das ist ja übel. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (15. April 2012)

Hallo,

ich kann hier an der Stelle auch nur sagen: Schlechte Perfomance der BOAs beim Pumptrack-Bau. Ohne die Youngsters hätten wir es nicht geschafft.

So ein anstrengender Samstagseinsatz und dann war doch nur der harte Kern da .  Hier muss eine Besserung stattfinden ...

@ Jo: Auch von mir gute Besserung !!!

LG, Nico M.


----------



## cubescott (16. April 2012)

Würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn die Unmutsäußerungen zum letzten Samstagseinsatz nicht von 3 Leuts kämen, die wir am 31.03. vermisst hatten.

Gibts noch was zu tun? Vorschlag Freitag statt Biken rackern.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. April 2012)

Sauber. Wochenlang wird hier fast nixgeschrieben. Dann ist ausgerechnet hier wo jeder mitlesen kann grosses Gemecker weil zu wenig am Samstag zum arbeiten da waren. Warum wurde nochmal die Samstagsausfahrt gestrichen??? Ach ja, weil alle Ihre Gartenarbeit und Einkäufe erledigen müssen.

Die Tour mit Guide Kai am Freitag war übrigens allererste Sahne.


----------



## Carcass (16. April 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> Würde es sehr begrüßen, wenn die Unmutsäußerungen zum letzten Samstagseinsatz nicht von 3 Leuts kämen, die wir am 31.03. vermisst hatten.
> 
> Gibts noch was zu tun? Vorschlag Freitag statt Biken rackern.



Diese Leute waren aber zu fast jedem anderen Termin beim Bau dabei. Es wäre auch in ordnung gewesen wenn man 2 oder 3 Stunden zum Arbeiten gekommen wäre.


----------



## Kailinger (23. April 2012)

Was ist denn das für ein Gejammer hier.. ;-)

Keine Müdigkeit vorschützen:
Wer uns am Brücken-Montag 30.4. ab 8.00 Uhr unter die Arme greifen will, ist hiermit herzlich eingeladen.

Wir müssen wie immer hacken, schaufeln, graben und schieben (Schubkarren). Entsprechende Gerätschaften helfen da natürlich ganz gewaltig.

Vorher dürfen wir aber mindestens noch zweimal radfahren (Fr. & So.)...

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTBFan82 (29. April 2012)

Super Tour heut, so kanns weitergehn !

Gruß Simon


----------



## riderhardy (29. April 2012)

Moin,

Kann mich nach ca. 2 Jahren Abwesenheit nur anschließen:
Tolle Tour


----------



## Robby2107 (29. April 2012)

War klasse heute.
Werde mich sicher der Gruppe nochmal anschließen, dann aber mit einem gefederten Untersatz. 

grüße
Robby


----------



## MTBle (29. April 2012)

Wetter für morgen passt, wir können bauen.
Haben sich schon viele Helfer gemeldet?

Gruß vom Hinkebein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (29. April 2012)

Bin morgen da nur etwas später als 8 Uhr. Zwischen 9 und 10 spaetestens


----------



## MTBle (30. April 2012)

Schaffa Schaffa Pumpdreck baua 
und net noach de Weiber schaua!

Auch wenn die Beteiligung besser hätte sein können sind wir heute richtig vorwärts gekommen. 
_Eigentlich_ ist der Pumptrack nun fertig und es bedarf "nur" noch der Verbesserung und Pflege.

So und nun husch alle EPO kaufen, das Mindestlimit auf dem Track steht schon bei 5 Runden.
Grüße vom Hinkebein!


----------



## Kailinger (30. April 2012)

Ich fands auch super heut!
Wir sind ein Mordsstück voran gekommen.
Respekt und Danke an alle Helfer. Den Muskelkater habt Ihr Euch verdient...


----------



## Nico M. (1. Mai 2012)

Schließe mich Kailinger an: Sind super gut weitergekommen - Dank dem harten Kern der Helfer...


----------



## riderhardy (1. Mai 2012)

Moin,

wann ist der nächste Arbeitseinsatz geplant?


----------



## Carcass (1. Mai 2012)

Vorerst hab ich genug von schaufeln ich komm zum gießen der Hecke zum fahren,
Und zum Bier trinken  in diesem Sinne bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (12. Mai 2012)

Mädels, wer ist morgen zum Happy Biking um 9:30h am BOA - Basecamp?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Mai 2012)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Mädels, wer ist morgen zum Happy Biking um 9:30h am BOA - Basecamp?



und? Warn irgendwelche "Mädels" am Muttertag da?


----------



## Kailinger (15. Mai 2012)

Klar, 4 alte Hasen, 55km! Schee wars!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (15. Mai 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Klar, 4 alte Hasen, 55km! Schee wars!



na wenigstens das   am freitag waren s auch nur 4 (also 3 Pussies, die dann auch noch aufgegeben haben, ich weis jetzt wie die guides manchmal leiden muessen  )

und wer kommt diesen freitag? (wegen strombike)


----------



## cubescott (16. Mai 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> na wenigstens das   am freitag waren s auch nur 4



Korrektur auf    4
                  +  2 (schnelle Truppe)
                  +  6 (Hauptversammlung)
                  +  2 (later Pumptrack only)
                  = 14

nicht daß im Forum das Bild entsteht bei 30 °C und Unwetterwarnung bleiben alle dahoim.

Ohne Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Kailinger (17. Mai 2012)

Freitag fahr ich Pumptrack (wg. Strombike)...


----------



## Carcass (17. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## wrathchild053 (18. Mai 2012)

Werde heute Abend mal vorbeischauen. Muss allerdings hm reissen zwecks Vorbereitung Alpencroos. Wer also bock hat .....18.00 gilts


----------



## ChrizzMTB (20. Mai 2012)

keine Tour heut (im Kalender steht nix)?


----------



## bikeritzel (20. Mai 2012)

viele von uns waren gestern beim strombike mit am start.
von daher koennte die heutige ausfahrt etwas schwaecher bestzt sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (20. Mai 2012)

Strombike war ja auch ein ganzes stück Arbeit so wie ich es gehört hab


----------



## mephy (22. Mai 2012)

Am 09. September 2012 ist wieder das Lemberg MTB Race.
http://www.mtb-lembergrace.de/index.html

Hab da letztes Jahr schon im Mixed Team mitgemacht und würde dieses Jahr gerne wieder in nem Team mitfahren. Allerdings fehlt mir dazu das zweite Team Mitglied. Wenn von euch wer Lust hat einfach melden. Habe auch nichts dagegen wieder in der Mixed Wertung zu fahren 

Grüße
Mark


----------



## Kailinger (23. Mai 2012)

Hoi Mark, 

sprich das doch mal am Wochenende an!
Von uns sind da auch schon einige mitgefahren!

Gruß Kai


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2012)

Man man das Wetter is übel nach 30 min Pumptrack hab ich kapituliert 

Kai ich brauch dich aufm Pumptrack da mutierst du zu Rolf und quälst die andern


----------



## mephy (24. Mai 2012)

alles klar Kai mach ich 

Wer is morgen abend alles dabei?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (24. Mai 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> alles klar Kai mach ich
> 
> Wer is morgen abend alles dabei?



komische Frage bei min. 21°C und 3% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit...

HOFFENTLICH ALLE!


----------



## riderhardy (24. Mai 2012)

Moin zusammen

Verabschiede mich mal in den Urlaub,werden die Trails im Vinschgau unsicher machen
Strombike war Super, hoffe das wir in der gegend nochmal mit den Boas fahren


----------



## Laggiman (27. Mai 2012)

Hi

Würde morgen (also Pfingstmontag) gerne eine runde drehen.Wenn jemand lust hat mit zufahren würde ich um 9:00 Uhr an der Base sein,wenn nicht starte ich von Freiberg aus.Dachte so    an 3-3,5 std. Also auf geht`s. 

Gruß Toni


----------



## mephy (27. Mai 2012)

Also meine Freundin und ich würden morgen auch fahren. Allerdings würden wir erst so gegen 10 Uhr los fahren und dann auch nur ne lockere Runde da meine Freundin noch nicht so Fit ist 
So ca. 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (27. Mai 2012)

Laggiman schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Würde morgen (also Pfingstmontag) gerne eine runde drehen.Wenn jemand lust hat mit zufahren würde ich um 9:00 Uhr an der Base sein,wenn nicht starte ich von Freiberg aus.Dachte so    an 3-3,5 std. Also auf geht`s.
> 
> Gruß Toni



Hätte auch Bock. Du könntest mich abholen oder wir treffen uns oben, Mittlerer Weg. Vielleicht sms wenn Du losfährst. Allerdings um 9h in Besigheim sein wollen find ich ein klein bisschen früh...


----------



## Laggiman (27. Mai 2012)

wir können auch 9:30 machen,ich fahre mit`m  Auto nach Besigheim


----------



## Laggiman (27. Mai 2012)

Also,ich werde 9:30 an der Base sein.

Cu Toni


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Mai 2012)

Also gut 9:30h Base. Komm auch


----------



## mephy (1. Juni 2012)

ist heut abend eigentlich jemand am start wenn das Wetter auch nicht so toll sein soll. Ich würde (wenns nich grad schüttet wie aus Eimern) gern fahren


----------



## Carcass (1. Juni 2012)

Ich bin da sofern es nicht pisst  und wenn's bisschen rieselt is au egal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (1. Juni 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich bin da sofern es nicht pisst  und wenn's bisschen rieselt is au egal


Dito, aber Ihr dürft Euch rühig auch eintragen.


----------



## mephy (1. Juni 2012)

wie wo eintragen?


----------



## MTBle (1. Juni 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> wie wo eintragen?


Da: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6335


----------



## Battlingzeus (1. Juni 2012)

Moin Jungs

weiß jemand wo mein(RSV) Garmin Navi ist. Ich meinte es jemand für die Herbsttour ausgeliehen zu haben, samt Halterungen usw. Ich bräuchte es wieder.

Ride on 

Felix


----------



## bikeritzel (1. Juni 2012)

Das BOA-Singlespeed powerded by Andy ist aktuell mal wieder in den Schlagzeilen.
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.com/

@Felix, nach meinem Wissensstand hatten bei der Herbsttour Micha (eigenes Garmin), Roland (eigenes VDO), Thilo (Garmin) und ich (eigenes Garmin) mit dabei.


----------



## MTBle (2. Juni 2012)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> @Felix, Thilo (Garmin)



Richtig, ist aber mein eigenes Dakota.
Falsch, es heißt Tilo!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (2. Juni 2012)

Also ich hab mein edge 800 im Wald verloren


----------



## mephy (2. Juni 2012)

Morgen jemand am start um 9.30 uhr? Laut wetterbericht solls wohl regnen


----------



## Carcass (2. Juni 2012)

Ich mach gerade Feierei also Schlaf ich morgen aus


----------



## MTBle (3. Juni 2012)

Ich klink mich aus, das wird Dauerschiff!
http://www.wetter24.de/wetter-radar/deutschland.html?tx_mgradarplayer_pi1[focusCity]=74354;9.14209;49.00229

Euch noch einen schönen Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (3. Juni 2012)

Dito. Mist Wetter da :-(


----------



## Kailinger (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, bei dem Wetter war die Frage schnell beantwortet....


----------



## Carcass (3. Juni 2012)

Schönwetter Fahrer ihr!!!!  Hät ich nich son kater würd ich fahren


----------



## mephy (3. Juni 2012)

matsch session


----------



## Carcass (3. Juni 2012)

Eine der schönsten Touren hatte ich am 31.12.2011. Nach ca. 20 min komplett durchnässt. Aber schön wars


----------



## Kailinger (4. Juni 2012)

Ein fröhliches hallo in die Runde, 

Felix hatte ein Gespräch mit dem Jagdpächter der das Gebiet rund um unsere Pipeline gepachtet hat:
Eigentlich hat er kein Problem mit dem Trail, wir sollen es nur vermeiden den Pfad nachts, ab einer halben Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang zu befahren. Sein Problem: wir verjagen das Wild auf die Felder, dort fressen die Rehlein Dinge, die nicht für sie gedacht sind. Die Bauern merken das was von der Ernte fehlt und greifen zum Telefon um den Jagdpächter anzurufen.

Also: 
- generell Pipeline fahren: JA!!!
- ab einer halben Stunde vor Sonnenuntergang und nachts fahren: NEIN!
- des Bauers Ernte fressen: NEIN! (keine Bedenken meinerseits...)

Bekommen wir das so hin?
Sehr gut!

Grüße Kai


----------



## Tuxer (4. Juni 2012)

Servus,

super geile Nachricht 

Also Freitags die Pipeline zu beginn der Tour fahren und net mehr zum krönenden Abschluss, so bleibt se uns erhalten ...!

Gruß
Steffen


----------



## MTBle (4. Juni 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> ein Gespräch mit dem Jagdpächter
> 
> Also:
> - generell Pipeline fahren: JA!!!
> ...



Ein dreifaches ! Das bekommen wir hin.
Klasse gemacht Felix.


----------



## Kailinger (4. Juni 2012)

Ja, gut ned? Das müsste gefeiert werden (Carcass?)

Die Strecke mit Ästen markieren sollten wir auch lassen. Der Jäger bleibt da mit seinem Mähwerk hängen...

Apropos mähen - das sollten wir dort nämlich mal machen (vor Sonnenuntergang). Wer hat ne Motorsense? Ne Mistgabel hab ich.

Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (5. Juni 2012)

Hat hier jemand was von feiern gesagt? *plopp* läuft 
Ich will dort aber fette Anlieger haben  Sense hätte mein Opa 
Nur zickt die als rumm


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. Juni 2012)

Also den den ich heute getroffen hab, der grad aus der Pfalz hierher gezogen ist - diese Gruppe hier meine ich 

(jetzt nur mal um den Tread nach oben zu holen *g*)


----------



## mephy (18. Juni 2012)

Fährt am Freitag eigentlich wer oder sind alle EM schauen?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. Juni 2012)

ich fahr bestimmt, wenn wetter okay ist


----------



## cubescott (18. Juni 2012)

Me 2 / Short Track / 1/2 9 TV-Glotzer


----------



## MTBle (18. Juni 2012)

Bin das Wochenende in den Dolomiten. Werde also nicht kommen.
Aber da kann man ja angeblich auch ganz nett Rad fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (19. Juni 2012)

Da kannst dieses WE ja die SellaRonda Hero mitfahren 
Startet in Wolkenstein


----------



## MTBle (19. Juni 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Da kannst dieses WE ja die SellaRonda Hero mitfahren
> Startet in Wolkenstein



Das hört sich gut an, da hab ich doch das passende Bike!

Sella*H*onda 

Mal sehen ob ich am Montag noch ein MTB Tag an das Motorradwochenende dran hänge. Kumpel jammert was von Hexenschuß...


----------



## Carcass (19. Juni 2012)

Na denn viel spaß ich hoffe das bei der Sommertour nich son dämpfiges Wetter ist wie momentan -.-


----------



## MTBle (21. Juni 2012)

Falls jemand am Pumptrack arbeiten will, bitte selber Hacke mitbringen.
Die Boa Hacke ist abgebrochen und in Reparatur. Kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## Carcass (21. Juni 2012)

El Kaputo hat wieder zugeschlagen Wortwörtlich


----------



## Nico M. (22. Juni 2012)

Bin heut nicht mit am Start. Bin am Weekend auf Megahochzeit und heut Abend ist noch Fußball. Vorher gibt es noch viel zu tun.

Euch viel Spaß beim biken !!!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (22. Juni 2012)

Bitte mal alle melden, die fahren wollen. Nicht andersrum.


----------



## mephy (22. Juni 2012)

Ich werd fahren (hoffe nicht allein) 

Fußball ist mir relativ egal, wegen mir kann die Tour auch bis 21 Uhr gehen


----------



## ChrizzMTB (22. Juni 2012)

Nö. Ich komm auch, wenn ich weis das wenigstens noch einer da ist..


----------



## mephy (22. Juni 2012)

gut dann sind wir wenigstens zu zweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. Juni 2012)

Fährt heut jemand (ab Besigheim)?


----------



## MTBle (29. Juni 2012)

ja ab 15:00 zur Sommerausfahrt in den Bregenzer Wald.

Könnte also sein das heute Abend nicht so viele da sind.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. Juni 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> ja ab 15:00 zur Sommerausfahrt in den Bregenzer Wald.
> 
> Könnte also sein das heute Abend nicht so viele da sind.



das war mit schon klar. deshalb hab ich ja ab besigheim geschrieben...


----------



## ARB (3. Juli 2012)

hallöle,
tja sommertour is rum schade. so wie am sonntag hätt ich noch ein paar tage dranhängen können! danke an alle hat wieder gut geklappt(kochen,spülen,putzen) und vor allem party 
special thanks an das improvisationsteam tilo und tobi die nach südamerikanischer manier meinen bus wieder flott bekommen haben
er läuft und läuft und läuft! 
see you friday?
dani


----------



## riderhardy (3. Juli 2012)

Moin miteinander 

Die Sommertour war einfach genial, danke das ich 
daran teilnehmen dürfte

Cu on Friday


----------



## mephy (3. Juli 2012)

Ja war echt ein schönes Wochenende 
Ich hoffe ich kann am Freitag dabei sein. Haben da eine Umstellung auf der arbeit und ich weiß nicht ob ichs rechtzeitig schaff...drückt mir die Daumen!
Grüße
Mark


----------



## Carcass (4. Juli 2012)

Servus zusammen,
bis Freitag ruhe ich nun meine Armstrong Waden aus die ich dank der Sommer Tour habe 
Hoffe es regnet net die ganze Woche und wir saufen Freitag ab


----------



## mephy (6. Juli 2012)

Kann heute leider nicht mitkommen. Hab nen eingeklemmten Nerv im Nacken...Vielleicht klappts am Sonntag. Fährt da evtl. wer?


----------



## mephy (7. Juli 2012)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (7. Juli 2012)

Alle ausser ich 

Mark, danke für die tollen Bilder. Ist halt doch was anderes als "Hügel"bike fahrn.


----------



## mephy (8. Juli 2012)

Um wieviel uhr ist sonntags nochmal start?


----------



## Carcass (8. Juli 2012)

ist heut jemand gefahren?


----------



## mephy (8. Juli 2012)

Also ich nich. Hat ja geregnet wie sau


----------



## MTBle (12. Juli 2012)

Heyda!

Falls die Wettergötter uns günstig gesonnen sind starten Nico und ich morgen bei der Freitagrunde mit dem Singlespeed. Kleines SIS Training .

Noch jemand Lust?

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## mephy (12. Juli 2012)

Also wenns Wetter gut ist fahr ich auch mit. Allerdings ohne Singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (13. Juli 2012)

Nur mein Dirtbike ist singlespeed  und das wäre bissle arg


----------



## MTBle (13. Juli 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Nur mein Dirtbike ist singlespeed  und das wäre bissle arg



Mann oder Memme? 
Gerade Penis of Steel gehört zum anfeuern!

Tilo


----------



## mephy (13. Juli 2012)

was meint ihr zum Wetter...fahren oder nich?


----------



## Carcass (13. Juli 2012)

Mein Magen rebelliert deshalb tue ich erstmal langsam.


----------



## mephy (13. Juli 2012)

Und mit is das wetter zu unbeständig. Naja mach ich doch lieber silikonfugen weg


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. Juli 2012)

ich defragmentier die garage.. war ja eh keiner da.


----------



## MTBle (13. Juli 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> i.. war ja eh keiner da.



Qautsch, war prima und hat erst zu regnen begonnen als wir zurück waren.
5 Männekens haben sich gefunden.


----------



## Kailinger (15. Juli 2012)

Sommer!?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (15. Juli 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Sommer!?



im Juli regnets immer..


----------



## riderhardy (15. Juli 2012)

Moin

Aber nicht so wie dieses Jahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (16. Juli 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> im Juli regnets immer..



Stimmt, Regenzeit...
War das ein 29er unter Deinem Hintern am Donnerstag in Tamm? ;-)


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Juli 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Stimmt, Regenzeit...
> War das ein 29er unter Deinem Hintern am Donnerstag in Tamm? ;-)



Yop


----------



## mephy (17. Juli 2012)

Das scheiß wetter hat mich erstmal ins bett geworfen. Sommergrippe. 
Werd wohl erst wieder nächste woche kommen wenns denn gut läuft


----------



## mmo2 (19. Juli 2012)

Wo fahrt ihr denn da genauer herum? Überleg es mir gerade, ob ich nicht mal mitfahren soll.
Und wieviel Km kommen da zusammen? Bin noch nicht der Fiteste.....
Gibts auch irgendwo Bilder der Singletrails?


grüssle Peter


----------



## Carcass (20. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch ent der Fiteste und ich hab die erlaubnis von unserem Rennradguid *hust*

Es wird auch gewartet auf Leute ist ja nich so das wir davon Fahren.

Zum Thema heute: Wetter ist mies wird aber glaub nich besser und ich hab entzugserscheinungen  Wer also macht mit mir heut abend eine runde der besonders Feuchten Art? 



Noch als anhang sollte es voll pissen fahre ich nicht.


----------



## MTBle (20. Juli 2012)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Wo fahrt ihr denn da genauer herum? Überleg es mir gerade, ob ich nicht mal mitfahren soll.
> Und wieviel Km kommen da zusammen? Bin noch nicht der Fiteste.....
> Gibts auch irgendwo Bilder der Singletrails?



Hi Peter,

unsre Hausstrecken sind eben rund um Besigheim und in den Stromberg rein. Wir fahren so 2 bis 3 Stunden und zw. 25 und 40 km.

Konditionstechnisch solltest Du eben unter den ersten 3 im Weltcup sein
.
.
.
Quatsch, am Berg fährt jeder seine Geschwindigkeit mit der er gefordert aber nicht überfordert ist. Oben/Unten oder an der nächsten Abzweigung wird gewartet. 

Probiers einfach aus, bis jetzt haben wir noch niemand gefressen

Bei unsicherem Wetter (wie heute) unbedingt noch mal ins Forum und den Last Minute Kalender schauen bevor Du losfährst.


----------



## Carcass (20. Juli 2012)

Wird also heut wohl nichts oder? Sitz noch in Stuttgart fest  wie isn das Wetter in Besigheim und umgebung?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (20. Juli 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Probiers einfach aus, bis jetzt haben wir noch niemand gefressen



Doch schon. Für die die zu langsam den Trail runterfahren, haben wir unsere Kampf Wespen..


----------



## MTBle (20. Juli 2012)

Also Ich bin heute nicht dabei, schraub mal lieber am Roller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (21. Juli 2012)

Ich werde noch etwas trainieren müssen, um dann mitzuhalten. Denn, wie man an meinem Profilbild sieht, komm ich dann nicht mit einem Bike!
Berg runter ist kein Thema, Bergauf wird zum Teil geschoben. Und auf der Ebene kann man recht zügig unterwegs sein.
Die Strecke auf dem Bild war meine letzte Rollerrunde...
grüssle Peter


----------



## Carcass (21. Juli 2012)

Bei der Bodenfreiheit wirds aber bei manchen trails knifflig


----------



## mmo2 (21. Juli 2012)

Auf dem Foto ist noch die alte Gabel mit 100mm drin. Jetzt hab ich 85-130mm zu Verfügung. Für große Treppen oder so reicht es natürlich nicht. Man kann ja springen oder eben kurz abbremsen. Da hat das Bike natürlich erheblich Vorteile.
Aber nur durch den Versuch lernt man!

Problem ist eben, könnte auch gut eine 160mm Gabel einbauen, nur je höher das Trittbrett wird, umso anstrengender wird das Rollern auf der Ebene. Da man ja mit dem Standbein dann zuweit einknicken muss. Wenn ich nur auf Waldwegen oder Radwegen unterwegs bin, drehe ich die Gabel auf 85mm runter. Dank U-Turn eine Sache von Sekunden.


grüßle Peter


----------



## MTBFan82 (22. Juli 2012)

Servus,
also mit dem Tretrollerdingsbums da solltesch eher auf der Straße bleiben (MTB Forum!? ).... Mit unserer Ausfahrt hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun.

Die Tour heut war allererste Sahne, der Horst hat ganz tief in die Trailkiste gegriffen und heraus kamen satte 62 Km bei rund 4,5h. War super !  

Achja Leute, wo zum Geier wart Ihr heut alle ? Traumhaftes Wetter, super Aussichten,  Sonne satt, ideale Temperatur zum biken. Einerseits motzen wenn niemand zum Pumptrackbau kommt und andererseits haben wir so viele " Mitglieder " wie nie zuvor und trotzdem schaffens bei dem Wetter nur 2 Leute ausm Verein zur Ausfahrt... 

Gruß


----------



## mmo2 (22. Juli 2012)

MTBfan82, keine Angst, ich will mich nicht aufdrängen. Jetzt schon gar nicht mehr. Und wenn du richtig sehen würdest, würdest du sehen das es ein Offroad Tretroller ist. Aber es macht schon Sinn, sich über was Lustig zu machen, das man nicht kennt. Vielleicht ist auch nur Angst, von so einem Dingsbums den Berg runter vernagt zu werden......?
Und warum ich hier im MTB Forum bin, das lass mal meine Sorge sein. Bin da schon 4 Jahre länger wie du drin.

Den anderen von Besigheim wünsche ich weiterhin viel Spass

grüssle Peter


----------



## ChrizzMTB (22. Juli 2012)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> also mit dem Tretrollerdingsbums da solltesch eher auf der Straße bleiben (MTB Forum!? ).... Mit unserer Ausfahrt hat das jedenfalls nix zu tun.
> 
> Die Tour heut war allererste Sahne, der Horst hat ganz tief in die Trailkiste gegriffen und heraus kamen satte 62 Km bei rund 4,5h. War super !
> ...



Ach herrlich, diese direkte Art  

Wenn jemand mit dem Tretroller darf, komm ich dann aber mitm Pferd..

Ich bin heut n bischen spät aufgestanden. Dann hab ich mir gedacht, kommt ja eh wieder keiner.. Da bin ich halt alleine gefahren.

Wie wär es denn, wenn sich wenigstens ein paar auf Facebook anmelden und wir dann kurzfristig was ausmachen. Das klappt viel besser als hier im Forum. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass Du fährst, wär ich nämlich doch noch mitgekommen..

lg
chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alias2 (22. Juli 2012)

Hallo MTBFan82 ,
Du hast  bessere Ausssichten bzw. Einblicke gehabt !
Aber das Wetter war Super , bei mir warens 77 Km .

LG Horst


----------



## Carcass (22. Juli 2012)

Ich war verplant mit meinem Mädel und da ich gestern Kids Training gemacht hab geht das in Ordnung


----------



## yoschi1 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Leute, ich würde mich vielleicht auch mal bei euch einklinken wenns ok ist?! Ich komme aus Großaspach. Wo trefft Ihr euch denn immer und vor allem wann? Also vor 17Uhr ist bei mir immer schlecht. 
Fahre momentan 100mm Federweg vorne - langt das für eure Ausfahrten denn?
Würde mich echt freuen wenns mal klappen würde.
Gruß Andi


----------



## Kailinger (23. Juli 2012)

Hui, noch ein Andi - langsam wirds komplex!

--> Freitags 18.00 Uhr, Sonntags 9.30 Uhr, 30-50 km. 100mm ist vieel zu wenig... 

--> Tretroller/ Offroadroller kann kommen, hab kein Problem damit (immer noch besser als 29er-Brut ), Distanzen sh. oben.

Sonntag: bin erst um 02:00 aus Peking zurück gekommen. Radfahren wär mir lieber gewesen. Zu zweit ist doch okay!

Ich bin noch länger im Forum und darf deshalb den größten Käse von mir geben?

Ich motz nicht, ich motiviere!

Cheers 
Kai


----------



## yoschi1 (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Kai, na da hab ich ja nochmal glück gehabt zwecks meinem Federweg 

Ist den schon was genaueres für Freitag geplant? Würd evtl mit fahren wenns nicht grad 50Km werden - 30 würden mir auch langen. Grins
Wo startet Ihr denn immer? 
Ich bin vor kurzem in den Felsengärten oben spazieren gelaufen und da sind mir glaub 5-6 Biker entgegen gekommen - seit Ihr da auch unterwegs?
So, dann mal bis morgen.

Gruß Andi


----------



## cubescott (24. Juli 2012)

Wegen Sonntach gibts von mir keine Entschuldigung da ich generell *Freitagsfahrer* bin. Facebook völlig unnötig wenn sich mal wieder alle beim Termin als Mitfahrer anmelden würden. Nur sollten sich diejenigen, die wegen Wetterumschwung oder sonstigen Gründen dann doch nicht kommen, die Strapaze auf sich nehmen und sich auch wieder abmelden!

Ich komm am Freitag auch mit 100 mm vorne und 5 mm (Low Pressure Tire) hinten.

C U 
Rainer

P.S. Nähere Infos und Anfahrt auf Homepage www.rsv-besigheim.de unter BOA's
http://rsv-besigheim.de/Site_2_14_0_0.html


----------



## yoschi1 (24. Juli 2012)

...ist denn nun schon ne streckenlänge für freitag geplant? 

Ach ja, eins noch - ich gehöre momentan noch zu den "nichthelmfahrern"  

Nehmt ihr mich trotzdem mit?

Gruß Andi


----------



## mephy (25. Juli 2012)

Also soweit ich weiß besteht Helmpflicht. Und im Gelände sollte schon aus eigeninteresse ein Helm getragen werden.


----------



## MTBle (25. Juli 2012)

@peter, komm ruhig mit dem Roller. Gib einfach vorher Bescheid dann komm ich mit dem Singlespeed, dann können wir gemeinsam hoch schieben. Und wer google bedienen kann weiß das mit dem Teil bergab einiges geht.

@mtbfan, Bin gerade häufig am Pumptrack. Habe nichts gesehen, was hast Du den am Pumptrack gearbeitet? 

@yoschi, ohne Helm geht gar nicht. Fabrikverkauf KED in Feiberg ist in der Nähe und sehr günstig.


----------



## riderhardy (25. Juli 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntach gibts von mir keine Entschuldigung da ich generell *Freitagsfahrer* bin. Facebook völlig unnötig wenn sich mal wieder alle beim Termin als Mitfahrer anmelden würden. Nur sollten sich diejenigen, die wegen Wetterumschwung oder sonstigen Gründen dann doch nicht kommen, die Strapaze auf sich nehmen und sich auch wieder abmelden!
> 
> Ich komm am Freitag auch mit 100 mm vorne und 5 mm (Low Pressure Tire) hinten.
> 
> ...



Moin)

Rainer dann sehen wir uns mit unseren harten Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (25. Juli 2012)

Na mal sehen, vielleicht nächste Woche. Diese Woche und WE hab ich Rufbereitschaft in der Firma. Da geht leider nichts. Aber ich geb dir Bescheid.
Und soweit googlen brauchst nicht, schau dir nur die Bilder in meinem Profil an.

grüssle Peter


MTBle schrieb:


> @peter, komm ruhig mit dem Roller. Gib einfach vorher Bescheid dann komm ich mit dem Singlespeed, dann können wir gemeinsam hoch schieben. Und wer google bedienen kann weiß das mit dem Teil bergab einiges geht.
> 
> @mtbfan, Bin gerade häufig am Pumptrack. Habe nichts gesehen, was hast Du den am Pumptrack gearbeitet?
> 
> @yoschi, ohne Helm geht gar nicht. Fabrikverkauf KED in Feiberg ist in der Nähe und sehr günstig.


----------



## MTBFan82 (25. Juli 2012)

@ MTBleIch hab nie behauptet das ich da mitgearbeitet hab.. geschweige denn, dass ich dort fahren möchte.

@ mmo2 war vielleicht etwas bissig formuliert, ist jedenfalls auch nicht meine Entscheidung ob du nun bei uns mitfährst oder nicht von daher...
Das du schneller bist, möcht ich hier auch gar nicht bestreiten, mir gings lediglich ums Prinzip, also nichts persönliches...


----------



## mmo2 (26. Juli 2012)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> @ MTBleIch hab nie behauptet das ich da mitgearbeitet hab.. geschweige denn, dass ich dort fahren möchte.
> 
> @ mmo2 war vielleicht etwas bissig formuliert, ist jedenfalls auch nicht meine Entscheidung ob du nun bei uns mitfährst oder nicht von daher...
> Das du schneller bist, möcht ich hier auch gar nicht bestreiten, mir gings lediglich ums Prinzip, also nichts persönliches...



Ist schon Ok....Will auch keine Rennen mit euch fahren, dafür fehlt es mir dann doch noch etwas....Mir gehts es eigentlich nur um Geselligkeit. Denn wem macht das allein fahren auf Dauer Spass?
Das ihr mir auf der Ebene und Berg rauf davonzieht, das denke ich mir schon. Werde mich dann mal der langsamsten Gruppe anschließen.

Und warum das Forum hier? Ich fands schon früher, als ich selbst noch DH fuhr, als das beste Forum für MTB Fahrer.
 Und der Roller ist ja fast zur Hälfte ein MTB

grüssle Peter


----------



## mephy (26. Juli 2012)

Also wenn sich meine Hals- und Kopfschmerzen bis morgen abend bessern bin ich dabei...mich juckts schon in den Beinen...konnte viel zu lange nicht mit


----------



## MTBle (26. Juli 2012)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Na mal sehen, vielleicht nächste Woche.


Nächste Woche bin ich nicht dabei, da fahre ich hier.
http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de

Bis demnächst!


----------



## riderhardy (26. Juli 2012)

Moin

Viel Spaß Thilo


----------



## cubescott (26. Juli 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Nächste Woche bin ich nicht dabei, da fahre ich hier.
> http://www.schlaflosimsattel.de
> 
> Bis demnächst!



Hi Tilo,

hab mir schon gedacht, daß Du dort den KULTurFreitag vorziehst.
Wer ist dies Jahr noch für die BOA's dabei?


----------



## Carcass (26. Juli 2012)

Die Leonie die macht den sexy Bikewash


----------



## mephy (27. Juli 2012)

Also ich bin heut nicht dabei. Sommergrippe hat zurück geschlagen :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (27. Juli 2012)

Bin heute Abend auch nicht mit am Start, muss wieder auf dem Bau schaffen . Nächste Woche bin ich auch bei SIS.

Euch viel Spaß beim biken !!!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Juli 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> Wegen Sonntach gibts von mir keine Entschuldigung da ich generell *Freitagsfahrer* bin. Facebook völlig unnötig wenn sich mal wieder alle beim Termin als Mitfahrer anmelden würden. Nur sollten sich diejenigen, die wegen Wetterumschwung oder sonstigen Gründen dann doch nicht kommen, die Strapaze auf sich nehmen und sich auch wieder abmelden!
> 
> Ich komm am Freitag auch mit 100 mm vorne und 5 mm (Low Pressure Tire) hinten.
> 
> ...




Für morgen sind 0 angemeldet. Klappt ja ganz hervorragend..


----------



## MTBFan82 (29. Juli 2012)

moin ich würd kommen, wer kommt noch ?


----------



## cubescott (29. Juli 2012)

9.00 Uhr gemeldet: Simon und Tilo
9.30 Uhr anwesend: Simon und Tilo
Trefferquote 100 % !!!!!!!


----------



## riderhardy (29. Juli 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr gemeldet: Simon und Tilo
> 9.30 Uhr anwesend: Simon und Tilo
> Trefferquote 100 % !!!!!!!



Moin,

Hab den Zug verpasst, war erst um 9.46 da, bin dann nach Ludwigsburg heimgeradelt


----------



## mephy (29. Juli 2012)

Kämpfe nach wie vor mit ner sommergrippe. Werd wohl auch nächstes we noch aussetzen müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (29. Juli 2012)

Na dich hats ja echt übel erwischt gute besserung!


----------



## mephy (29. Juli 2012)

Ja zum kotzen. Erst passt das wetter nich so und dann kommt die scheis grippe...


----------



## mephy (29. Juli 2012)

Und danke


----------



## ChrizzMTB (29. Juli 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> 9.00 Uhr gemeldet: Simon und Tilo
> 9.30 Uhr anwesend: Simon und Tilo
> Trefferquote 100 % !!!!!!!



Ihr seid echt die Helden. Wenn sich jemand um 9h einträgt, ist das meist erst so nach 10 Minuten sichtbar. Da isses dann wohl für einige zu spät um loszufahren. Ich fahr zumindest nicht einfach auf Verdacht nach Besigheim um dann nachher alleine dazustehen. Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass ihr Beiden da seid, wär ich vorbeigekommen.. Vielleicht sms, Messenger, irgendwas schnelles... So bin ich dann halt allein losgefahren. Vielleicht wolltet Ihr halt aber auch alleine sein 

Seh ich das ausserdem richtig, dass Ihr nur zu zweit ohne Vereins Guide  ohne "offizielle Tour" wart? Da kann man sich dann eigentlich auch gleich irgendwo anders verabreden. Gibt geschicktere Startpunkte..

(Uli, warst Du das der mich bei Bietigheim überholt hat?)

p.s. und Hardy hätte irgendwo anrufen können, dass noch 10 Minuten gewartet wird..

so long 
chris


----------



## MTBFan82 (30. Juli 2012)

Du bist wohl der einzige Held hier... Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Um 7:43 hab ich gefragt wer noch kommt, von wegen um 9 !! Und hey Chris n Handy hab ich auch und die Kontaktliste müsste dir auch vorliegen. Also schick mir ne sms, oder ruf mich an, dann kriegst relativ schnell raus, ob ich komme.
Übrigens am Sonntag, bin ich wieder am Start, soferns Wetter mitspielt.

Gruß


----------



## MTBle (30. Juli 2012)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Gemecker gesnipt,
> 
> Da kann man sich dann eigentlich auch gleich irgendwo anders verabreden. Gibt geschicktere Startpunkte..



Lies das einfach nochmal, schalte Verstand ein und dann erst meckern.
Und überhaupt, bleib wo der Pfeffer wächst solange Du so schlechte Laune hast. Wir hatte Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Klasse Tour bei schönstem Wetter.


----------



## Carcass (31. Juli 2012)

Zum THema muss ich sagen das ich oft auf gut glück nach Besigheim Fahre und das bisher zu 95% gut geklappt hat.

Eine ganz andere frage aber noch: Am kommenden Wochenende ist SIS wenn ich das richtig weiß? Da viele von euch daran Teilnehmen wollte ich nun wissen ob noch leute da sind die ne Tour machen würden sofern das Wetter ok ist. Ich würde jedenfalls gern fahren.


gruß  Andy


----------



## riderhardy (31. Juli 2012)

Moin,

Schon klar, hätte irgendwo anrufen können,
aber ich hab nicht die ganze Kontaktliste im Handy, nebenbei 
bin ich auch nicht angefressen weil es nicht geklappt hat


----------



## ChrizzMTB (31. Juli 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Lies das einfach nochmal, schalte Verstand ein und dann erst meckern.
> Und überhaupt, bleib wo der Pfeffer wächst solange Du so schlechte Laune hast. Wir hatte Sonntag auf jeden Fall ne Klasse Tour bei schönstem Wetter.



Ich wollte nicht meckern, sondern finde es nur Schade, dass die Touren nicht mehr so wie früher mal zustande kommen. Personenanzahl und Tourenlänge. Das war mal wesentlich grösser. Wir haben Sonntags öfters mal Ganztagestouren mit > 10 Leuten gefahren.


----------



## cubescott (31. Juli 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Zum THema muss ich sagen das ich oft auf gut glück nach Besigheim Fahre und das bisher zu 95% gut geklappt hat.
> 
> Eine ganz andere frage aber noch: Am kommenden Wochenende ist SIS wenn ich das richtig weiß? Da viele von euch daran Teilnehmen wollte ich nun wissen ob noch leute da sind die ne Tour machen würden sofern das Wetter ok ist. Ich würde jedenfalls gern fahren.
> 
> ...



Für Freitag droht bei mir n anderer Termin. Falls es doch klappt stoss ich rechtzeitig Bescheid !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (2. August 2012)

> Ich wollte nicht meckern, sondern finde es nur Schade, dass die Touren nicht mehr so wie früher mal zustande kommen. Personenanzahl und Tourenlänge. Das war mal wesentlich grösser. Wir haben Sonntags öfters mal Ganztagestouren mit > 10 Leuten gefahren.



@ ChrizzMTB: Aktuell haben viele unter uns einfach zu viel um die Ohren. Der eine oder andere hat Familie bekommen, hat im Verein noch andere Aktivitäten, hat privat Streß, Marathons, usw. Und dies trifft sowohl auf die Guids, als auch auf die Mitfahrer zu. Aktuell meine ich, dass Freitags das meiste los ist. TIP von mir: einfach kommen und notfalls alleine losfahren. Wird aber bestimmt besser!


----------



## ARB (2. August 2012)

hey ho,

easy easy jungens.
bin am we auch beim sis aber danach steig ich wieder voll ein. lautertal ruft schon!

so long dani


----------



## Carcass (2. August 2012)

Viel glück Dani stell dir vor da fahren überall Neos vor dir dann wirst schneller


----------



## alias2 (3. August 2012)

Hallo ARB 
Lautertal Bikemarathon wieviel Runden ? ( Strecke 1 , 2 oder 3 )
ich bin bei der Strecke 2 dabei 
Teilnehmer schon über 860 / 700, ..... fehlen .

LG Horst


----------



## rosenland (3. August 2012)

Ich auch! 2 Runden. ð


----------



## Kailinger (4. August 2012)

Gestern: 4 Mann, super Wetter, schöne Strombergrunde!
Supi! 
Bin zufrieden....
Cheers Kai


----------



## Carcass (4. August 2012)

Richtig geil war's! Danke an die die dabei waren  und danke an den Mechaniker


----------



## MTBFan82 (5. August 2012)

moin ich komm ned, bin zu platt


----------



## Kailinger (5. August 2012)

So platt wie der Marder heut nacht am Mundi? 
War auch lang fort gestern, deshalb voll verpennt...
Abers Wetter passt, schade eigentlich!
Weiss schon jemand was von unseren SISipussis?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (5. August 2012)

Hähä ja Wetter Rockt echt gut! Ich war gestern mit meiner Freundin radeln und ihr billigbike hat gehalten im gegenzug zu meinem


----------



## cubescott (5. August 2012)

Heute 1 x Lauffen Hin und Zurück.

Trotz SIS und unserer o.g. Party-People-Ausfälle (dafür hab ich jetzt aber gar kein Verständnis) warn wir mehr als die 2 letzten Sonntage, s'wird scho

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (5. August 2012)

Pua, nach einer ersten Mütze Schlaf hier der Bericht aus Weidenthal!

Das Vorauskomando hat bravorös den perfekten Platz belegt und so konnten wir am Freitag uns auf die faule Haut legen Baden Bier und Worscht. Wohl ausgeruht haben wir uns dann bei der Party gut gehalten.

Samstag war genauso sonnig und chillig. Feine Sachen gekauft, noch mal in den Weiher und schon standen wir zum Schwur am Start. Zwei Boa Weibchen und 4 Boa Männchen. Neuer Kurs ohne die Wand machte möglich das wir immer durch fahren konnten.

Die Weibchen holten dann auch promt den Pokal für den Frauen Zweier!


----------



## Nico M. (6. August 2012)

@ MTBle: Hab den ganzen restlichen Sonntag zu tun gehabt, irgendwie wach zu bleiben.

@ all: SIS 2012 war echt cool, gepaart mit geilem Wetter. Ein guten Platz und MEGA-Zelt (dank Tilo) hat noch einen drauf gesetzt. Und dann noch der Pokal der BOA-Weibchen  Leonie wird ihn sicherlich fotografieren und anschließend hier reinstellen.


----------



## Carcass (6. August 2012)

Leonie nackt mit Pokal!!


----------



## cubescott (6. August 2012)

Dickes Lob an unsere Heldinnen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. August 2012)

Moin

Auch von mir höchsten Respekt


----------



## bikeritzel (6. August 2012)

Ahoi in die Runde,
richtig, verdammt dickes Lob an unsere BOA Weibchen Nicole und Leonie. 1. Platz in der 2er Frauen-Wertung in einem internationalen Starterfeld.

Es war wieder ein SIS Wochenende nach Maß!


----------



## MTBFan82 (12. August 2012)

Super geile Tour heut, bin aber echt platt


----------



## rosenland (12. August 2012)

Ja war schön, auch wenn wieder einmal kaum einer da war. 
Und guiden muss man wohl sonntags sowieso eher selbst. 
Am Wetter hat's nicht gelegen. 
Vermutlich war am 14uhr PT Termin die Hütte voll.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (12. August 2012)

rosenland schrieb:


> Ja war schön, auch wenn wieder einmal kaum einer da war.
> Und guiden muss man wohl sonntags sowieso eher selbst.
> Am Wetter hat's nicht gelegen.
> Vermutlich war am 14uhr PT Termin die Hütte voll.




Ich kann die Heulerei nicht nachvollziehen. Es waren vier Leute am Start und wir sind  eine neue und vorbereitete Tour gefahren. Von selber guiden keine Spur.


----------



## Carcass (13. August 2012)

Viele waren gestern schon ab 11 am PT um diverse Arbeiten zu erledigen. Hab demletzt aber auch die erfahrung gemacht das es fuer eine schoene Tour nicht 15 Leute braucht.
Wetter war gut und ich denke doch jeder hatte irgendwie gestern seine spass. 
Ich fands jedenfalls geil


----------



## ChrizzMTB (13. August 2012)

.


----------



## stromberg-biker (22. August 2012)

Kleine Werbung an die BOA´s  für eine CTF-Tour am kommenden Sonntag in Heidelsheim (Bruchsal).
Bin die Tour letztes Jahr zum 1. Mal gefahren und fand es eine sehr  gelungene Veranstaltung. Daher versteht sich von selbst, dass ich am  Sonntag wieder dabei sein werde.

http://www.mtb-heidelsheim.de/html/unsere_ctf.html


Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. August 2012)

Servus, 

ich bin für die saison wohl raus. Don Kaputo ist zurück, Rahmenbruch Nr.3.. 
Mal schaun wie es jetzt generell weitergeht, entweder n ersatzhinterbau holen oder n neues bike kaufen. Vielleicht sollte ich s biken bei meinem Glück gleich bleiben lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Carcass (23. August 2012)

Frage 1: Wie lange hast du dieses Bike jetzt?
Und um ehrlich zu sein würd ich mal nen anderen Rahmenhersteller suchen. Also 3 mal is schon hart.
Kauf dir was neues aber kein Canyon die klappen auch gern mal zusammen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (23. August 2012)

Moin

Da muss ich aber widersprechen , Sven fährt jetzt 
seit 4 Jahren jetzt Canyon ohne Probleme, und wenn 
man das Preis Leistungs Verhältnis nimmt, gibts eigentlich
nix besseres


----------



## Kailinger (23. August 2012)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich bin für die saison wohl raus. Don Kaputo ist zurück, Rahmenbruch Nr.3..
> Mal schaun wie es jetzt generell weitergeht, entweder n ersatzhinterbau holen oder n neues bike kaufen. Vielleicht sollte ich s biken bei meinem Glück gleich bleiben lassen.
> ...



Mann Mann, dabei hatten wirs am Samstag noch davon dass der jetzt hält...
So langsam wirds eng mit der Garantie, oder?

Nach 2x Nachbessern darfst Du den Kaufvertrag wandeln - also Geld zurück! Informier Dich mal unter welchen Bedingungen das geht.

Es gibt auch Meridas die 2x an der selben Stelle brechen...

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. August 2012)

Aufm Neckartalradweg bei Hoheneck ist der Hinterbau gerissen, ausgerechnet auf der asphaltierten ebenen Straße... das sagt schon alles. Das Bike ist jetzt fast 4 jahre alt, 3 mal gerissen und immer an der Schweißnaht rechts zum Tretlager. Mal schaun was die für nen neuen verlangen, über Garantie wird da sicher nix mehr laufen, nach der zeit, zu mal ich mit dem " netten " Händler ned grad auf " gut freund " bin.


----------



## mephy (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen. Ich war jetzt nochmal beim arzt und hab noch ganze 6 wochen sportverbot :-( werde am 08.09. mal vorbei schauen und am 15.09. auf jeden fall da sein nur leider wirds dann nix mit fahren
Grüße mark


----------



## Stango (24. August 2012)

Ist jemand trotz Regen am Start? 
Ich wäre dabei wenn sich noch ein paar melden


----------



## Kailinger (24. August 2012)

Also ich ned...
Bin jetzt grad mal Wetterverwöhnt!
Vielleicht unser Purchaser?


----------



## Stango (24. August 2012)

Ist jetzt eh zu spät in der Zeit schaff ichs nicht mehr nach Besigheim


----------



## Steffen2103 (6. September 2012)

Hallo BOA´s !

Melde mich zurück auf dem MTB. Wer fährt morgen 18.00Uhr ?  

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Stango (7. September 2012)

Heute wird Pumtrack gebaut nicht gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (8. September 2012)

Geile Aktion gestern. Danke Leute Buddeln hat Spaß gemacht und nett war es auch


----------



## MTBle (12. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

      um sicher zu gehen das wir am       Samstag bei der Pumptrack Einweihung fahren können, wollen wir doch noch eine Brechsandauflage
      aufstreuen und einrütteln. Gerade klebt noch der halbe Boden an       den Schuhen.

      Deswegen bitte wer es einrichten kann ab heute ab16:00 an der Base, der Rest dann       hoffentlich ab 18:00.

      Material besorge ich.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. September 2012)

Wer kommt heute? Licht mitnehmen?

lg
chris


----------



## riderhardy (15. September 2012)

Moin

Hoffe es findet heute statt und das Wetter wird besser


----------



## mephy (15. September 2012)

Das wetter wird gut


----------



## riderhardy (16. September 2012)

Moin

War ne nette Eröffnung gestern, hat Spaß gemacht nen paar Runden
zu drehen, dank auch von Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (25. September 2012)

Fährt am Freitag eigentlich noch wer oder eher nicht mehr wegen früher dunkelheit usw...?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (25. September 2012)

Lampe mitbringen und gut. Ab nächsten Monat ist dann zweiwöchig Nightride.

Guides kommen aber wohl eher weniger grad. Macht aber nix, dann können wenigsten alle möglichen kommen und müssen schon keine 1,50 abdrücken..


----------



## mephy (25. September 2012)

ok. Hab ne Vorder und Rücklampe fürs Bike und dann noch ne Stirnlampe...müsste ja reichen oder?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (25. September 2012)

yop. man musses ja nicht übertreiben. ausserdem kan man ja immer vor denen mit der lupine herfahren. dann braucht man eigentlich gar kein eigenes licht ;o> (man hat nur immer das gefühl von hinten kommt ein auto)


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2012)

Du kuckst erstmal nach deiner schulter. Wäre ******** wenn da was passiert


----------



## mephy (25. September 2012)

Der arzt sagt ich darf wieder fahren 
Kann nix mehr passieren (solang ich net drauf flieg)
Ich soll nur noch kein Downhill fahren...aber das machen wir ja nicht.


----------



## MTBle (25. September 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> ok. Hab ne Vorder und Rücklampe fürs Bike und dann noch ne Stirnlampe...müsste ja reichen oder?



Mehr habe ich auch nicht. Wichtig ist eben das man überhaupt ein Licht vorne und hinten hat. Wenn die Wettergötter gnädig sind bin ich am Freitag auf jeden Fall wieder dabei.

So und jetzt ab unter die Dusche, doch recht nass geworden gerade.


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2012)

Moin

Genau Thilo , Hauptsache überhaupt Licht

Bis Freitag, diesmal noch 18Uhr?

Ab Oktober dann nur noch 14tägig??!


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2012)

Naja ich werd 7 taegig Gas geben nächstes Jahr viel vor


----------



## cubescott (25. September 2012)

Ich plan auch 7-tägig, vor allem ab November (WP!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (25. September 2012)

Ich lass mich ja bald zusätzlich Donnerstags vom Rolf quälen beim spinning


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2012)

Moin

Aber die Touren starten dann an Oktober erst um 18.30 oder?


----------



## Kailinger (25. September 2012)

Der Nico schickt demnächst noch was rum.
--> Freitags 14-tägig dann ab 5.10.12.


----------



## mephy (26. September 2012)

Mal ne ganz andere Frage. Hätte evtl. jemand / oder mehrere von euch lust hier mit zu fahren? http://www.sellarondahero.com/de/percorsi_50km.asp
Wenn ja, wann sollte man für 53 km / 2700 hm das Training beginnen und wie oft?
Veranstaltung ist am 22.06.2013


----------



## Carcass (26. September 2012)

Haha 2700 hm wenn's nen Lift gibt bin ich dabei


----------



## mephy (26. September 2012)

Negativ...das Rennen is ohne Lift 
Die gleiche Strecke kannst aber auch als geführte Lifttour fahren


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. September 2012)

p.s. dieses jahr ist natürlich laser hip


[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ix2sNGhXJ2c&feature=player_embedded"]TheXfire.com - Bike Lane Laser Safety Lighting Systems - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## mephy (26. September 2012)

Das bringt dir aber im Wald nix


----------



## riderhardy (27. September 2012)

Moin

Da freust dich auf ne schöne Tour morgen, und, wirst von einem Auto abgeschossen
Fazit: starke Hüftprellung, Knie aufgeschlagen, und noch 
viel schlimmer, mein linker Bremshebel ist abgebrochen 
Alles in allem 2 Wochen Pause
Euch happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (28. September 2012)

Oh man da wünsch ich mal gute Besserung...


----------



## MTBle (28. September 2012)

Auch von mir gute Besserung.


----------



## MTB_Tom (28. September 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Da freust dich auf ne schöne Tour morgen, und, wirst von einem Auto abgeschossen
> Fazit: starke Hüftprellung, Knie aufgeschlagen, und noch
> ...


 
Hast mir gar nichts gesagt?
Mist..gute Besserung!
Man sieht sich hoffentlich in 2 Wochen?!
CU
T.


----------



## mephy (28. September 2012)

So wetter passt für nachher. Bis später


----------



## Carcass (30. September 2012)

Besser spät als nie! Erstmal gute besserung an Hardy!

Wochenende war gut mit schönen Touren.
 @_Arb_ ich hoffe du bekommst dein Bike wieder Fit. (Ist wohl Karma bei dem Bikehersteller)


----------



## MTBle (30. September 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> @_Arb_ ich hoffe du bekommst dein Bike wieder Fit. (Ist wohl Karma bei dem Bikehersteller)



Upps, die können langsam ein Zwischenlager in Besigheim eröffnen.
Hoffe da war noch Garantie drauf (imho 6Jahre)?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (30. September 2012)

Schaltauge hats abgerissen aber das Schaltwerk sollte noch ok sein denk ich.


----------



## riderhardy (30. September 2012)

Moin

Es geht aufwärts , zumindestens lassen die Schmerzen nach 
Danke für die Genesungswunsche


----------



## Red-Black (30. September 2012)

Patient ist wieder aus der Klinik.
Kompletter Bänderriss, OP. erfolgt Mitte Oktober. Es wird dann eine schön polierte Platte eingearbeitet.


----------



## boernie (30. September 2012)

na dann gute Besserung


----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2012)

Freunde des Hochgeschwindigkeitsbergabradfahren  am Wochenende gehts nach Albstadt sofern es nich regnet wie aus Kübeln. Wer sich mir anschließen möchte ist Herzlich willkommen. Allerdings kann ich kein Fahrplatz bereit stellen da die Karre voll ist.
Würde mich dennoch freuen wenn sich ein paar finden würden


----------



## riderhardy (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin 

@ Andi:leider zu spät erfahren, wie fahren nach Hindelang


----------



## mephy (2. Oktober 2012)

An welchem Tag fahrt ihr da hin?
Was gibts da für strecken?


----------



## riderhardy (2. Oktober 2012)

Moin

Wir fahren am Donnerstag , Strecken gibts einige, Schau es dir mal 
auf der Website an


----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich geh Samstag früh


----------



## mephy (2. Oktober 2012)

brb...Samstag kann ich nich, da muss ich nen Baum fällen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2012)

Du sollst dich eh auskurieren wenn du hinfällst verhaut mich bestimmt deine Freundin


----------



## mephy (2. Oktober 2012)

Auskurieren kann ich in 40 Jahren noch.
Aber wünsch dir viel spaß dort 
n ander mal geh ich dann mit !


----------



## Carcass (2. Oktober 2012)

Nächstes Jahr dann. Oktober ist letzte Chance leider.


----------



## mephy (2. Oktober 2012)

jop die Saison in den Bergen is ja nu bald vorbei


----------



## mephy (11. Oktober 2012)

gestern gefunden: http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=7ZmJtYaUTa0


----------



## cubescott (22. Oktober 2012)

Hi all,

Winterpokal-Team *BOA Old School * ist wieder am Start !

Auf geht's, Jungs und Mädels!

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## mephy (22. Oktober 2012)

Was ist denn der Winterpokal?


----------



## cubescott (22. Oktober 2012)

Marc, schau mal ganz oben im Forum unter _Winterpokal_, da steht alles drin.


----------



## Carcass (22. Oktober 2012)

Witzige sache nur war ich letztes Jahr echt schwach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridge.Racer (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe noch ein BOA TEAM 3 geöffnet. Wer will kann sich gerne anmelden.
Werde dieses Jahr aber nicht so viele Punkte beitragen können. 

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/160


----------



## cubescott (23. Oktober 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Witzige sache nur war ich letztes Jahr echt schwach



stimmt, Andy, leider ist das Meldesystem direkt übers Hinterrad noch nicht so weit


----------



## mephy (23. Oktober 2012)

Also damit ich es richtig verstehe...Da trägt man alle Fahrten ein die man über den Winter macht oder wie muss ich mir das vorstellen?


----------



## Ridge.Racer (24. Oktober 2012)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Ich habe noch ein BOA TEAM 3 geöffnet. Wer will kann sich gerne anmelden.
> Werde dieses Jahr aber nicht so viele Punkte beitragen können.
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/160



 Anmelden ist jetzt möglich. Der link geht jetzt.


----------



## Kailinger (25. Oktober 2012)

Na dann, Ich hab mal nen Antrag gestellt...
Aber ned zu viel erwarten! ;-)
Grüßle



cubescott schrieb:


> Hi all,
> 
> Winterpokal-Team *BOA Old School * ist wieder am Start !
> 
> ...


----------



## Carcass (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei  zählt spinning eigentlich auch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. Oktober 2012)

Natürlich zählt Spinning, bei mir sogar doppelt  
Wer sein Frühjahrstraining optimal gestalten will und Interesse an einer Leistungsdiagnostik hat, bitte bei mir melden


----------



## mephy (27. Oktober 2012)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?


----------



## Kailinger (27. Oktober 2012)

Puh, bei dem Wetter tu ich mir echt schwer.
Die Umstellung ist jetzt einfach zu krass...
Außerdem gibts noch keine Punkte im Winterpokal! ;-)
--> also eher ned!


----------



## Carcass (27. Oktober 2012)

Fauler sack PU$$Y


----------



## mephy (27. Oktober 2012)

Gut dann schlaf ich morgen nochmal aus  
Nächste woche solls wetter ja besser werden


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Oktober 2012)

Herz was willst du mehr, Sonne, blauer Himmel angenehme Temperaturen und scheee Schnee.
9:30h am BOA Basecamp.


----------



## mephy (28. Oktober 2012)

Wie viel willstn heut fahren? Also km?


----------



## MTBle (28. Oktober 2012)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, aber ich schaffe es heute leider nicht.
Der Bulli ist noch randvoll mit Flugzeugteilen und Bremsen und Winterreifen muß ich heute auch noch machen.

Viel Spaß und tretet ein Umdrehungen für mich mit!


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Oktober 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Wie viel willstn heut fahren? Also km?



Muss um 12h wieder am Basecamp sein, also mehr als 30-35 km werden es keines Falls.


----------



## mephy (28. Oktober 2012)

Ok bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (28. Oktober 2012)

Sehr geile Tour.


----------



## bikeritzel (28. Oktober 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Sehr geile Tour.



dito.
Schön im Schnee gespielt.


----------



## OriOri (28. Oktober 2012)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> dito.
> Schön im Schnee gespielt.



Hallo Mephi und Bikeritzel,

ich war ja heute das zweite mal dabei, war echt klasse, gut geführte Tour   bei warscheinlich einmaligen Bedingungen: Buntes Laub bedeckt von einer dicken Schicht Schnee. Und normalerweise sind beim Biken die Hindernisse auf dem Trail, dieses mal hingen sie von oben runter. Anstatt durch Bunny Hop waren diese nur durch einen Bunny Duck zu über- bzw. unterwinden.

Bis bald mal wieder.....


----------



## bikeritzel (1. November 2012)

Grandiose Bedingungen!

Wer noch etwas Pussy-Performance für den nächsten Mudride sucht, hier gibt es was... proofed by Andy. 
http://www.fahrrad.de/fahrradzubehoer/schutzbleche/marshguard-schutzblech/329744.html


----------



## MTBle (2. November 2012)

Habe mich gerade wieder ausgetragen, im Schiff los fahren habe ich keinen Bock.
Leider gibt das Wetterradar auch keine Hoffnung auf Besserung in der nächsten Stunde.


----------



## Nico M. (2. November 2012)

Das war eine richtige Entscheidung. Ich hatte auch vor heut Abend zu kommen. Nach einem Blick in den Wetter-Radar hatte ich mich entschieden, um 14 Uhr ein Day-Ride zu machen.


----------



## Carcass (2. November 2012)

Jop ich war kurzfristig heut mittag bisschen biken war edfinetiv die bessere entscheidung.


----------



## OriOri (4. November 2012)

Hallo BOA,

bei dem wechselhaften Wetter heute fällt es mir schwer, die Wetterregel 100%ig sicher zu interpretieren. Fahren wir heute? Ich habe alles gerichtet, aber wenn ich bis 9 Uhr keine Rückmeldung bekomme, gehe ich davon aus, dass es ausfällt.

Grüße aus Asperg..


----------



## MTBle (4. November 2012)

Also in Sersheim schifft es. Mach mir lieber nen Kaffe und schraub am Rad.
Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OriOri (4. November 2012)

OK, in Asperg regnet es zwar im Moment nicht, aber dann komme ich auch nicht und geh' lieber mit den Kids ins Hallenbad.


----------



## Kailinger (4. November 2012)

Jep, heut wohl nur für die ganz Harten...
Ich Denk also nicht das jemand Gefahren ist!

Ich sag doch wir brauchen für Nicht-Besigheimer ne Wettercam am Basecamp. Hat jemand nen Sponsor für sowas im Hut?

Gruesse Kai


----------



## mephy (4. November 2012)

Brauchst nur ne internetflat und ne webcam mit wlan unterm dachbalken... So arg teuer is das nicht mehr ;-)


----------



## Carcass (4. November 2012)

Wir zapfen Tobis internet an er braucht nur nen Router mit stärkerem signal


----------



## mephy (4. November 2012)

Ne pringels rolle reicht als richtfunkantenne


----------



## cubescott (8. November 2012)

Morgen zwar nicht offiziell, ich komm trotzdem, *Nightride* gell !

(sind "wir" schon einer mehr als letzten Freitag bei Regen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (8. November 2012)

Moin, hab leider Spätschicht, kommende Woche dann Rainer, freu mich drauf


----------



## MTBle (8. November 2012)

Bin Freitag auch mit dabei, 18:30!

Vorhersage ist +8°C, und der Mond steht im Zeichen der Jungfrau
(abnehmend im 4. Viertel).

Welche Gummiemischung fahr ich den da...


----------



## Kailinger (8. November 2012)

Bin anderweitig verplant, Mist...
Nächste Woche glaub auch! Mal Guggenheim vielleicht klappt's ja am Sonntag mal wieder.
Cheers Kai


----------



## cubescott (8. November 2012)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin, hab leider Spätschicht, kommende Woche dann Rainer, freu mich drauf



Ui Hardy, nächsten Freitag hab ich wohl _Slime_-Schicht

Tilo, bringst am besten nen Laubsauger mit, dann ist die Gummimischung nimmer so wichtig.

See you
Rainer


----------



## riderhardy (8. November 2012)

Moin, Rainer was ist denn slime Schicht ??


----------



## Carcass (8. November 2012)

WOA RAINER!!! Wie geil hab ich garnich gewusst das es SLIME noch gibt 
Bin grad am überlegen ob ich da au hingehe hehe


----------



## Lembergerrolf (14. November 2012)

wer noch alternatives "Winterüberbrückungs- Training" sucht, schaut mal zu www.fit-and-happy.de

EMS- Elektro Muskel Stimulation -näheres unter http://miha-bodytec.com/miha/index.php/welcome-343.html

Power Plate - Vibrationstraining -näheres unter http://powerplate.de/uber-power-plate/beschleunigte-resultate.html

und weiteres - TRX - Rückenfit - XCO-Flexi-Bar ....


Probetrainingstermin unter 07141 5054627


----------



## MTBle (16. November 2012)

Hallooooo, aufwachen es ist noch nicht Winterpause!
Der Nightride ruft, und niemand antwortet.

Fährt jemand mit heute Abend? 
Falls sich niemand einträgt dann fahre ich nicht extra nach Besigheim.


----------



## mephy (16. November 2012)

Gibts überhaupt ne Winterpause?

Bin Freitags dennoch nicht mehr dabei. Weißt ja. Lichtermangel


----------



## MTBle (16. November 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Gibts überhaupt ne Winterpause?


Klar, am 24.12. Abends ist Winterpause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (16. November 2012)

Achso das ist genehmigt  
Aber am 25.12. dann schön die Überschusskalorien wieder abbauen


----------



## Carcass (16. November 2012)

Hab leider probleme mit meiner Lampe werd am Sonntag fahren wenn das Wetter so bleibt


----------



## mephy (17. November 2012)

Wer ist denn morgen alles am Start?


----------



## MTBle (17. November 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Wer ist denn morgen alles am Start?


Hier, sieht ja nicht nach Regen aus.


----------



## Carcass (17. November 2012)

Kai eventuell auch wenn er keine Rückenschmerzen hat


----------



## mephy (17. November 2012)

Musste er n paar steinchen schleppen? ;-)


----------



## Kailinger (17. November 2012)

Steinchen...FELSEN!
Scheiss drauf, ich komm trotzdem... 
Cheers Kai


----------



## mephy (17. November 2012)

Genial. Dann wird das morgen ja ne richtig belebte ausfahrt ;-)


----------



## OriOri (18. November 2012)

Hi BOA's,

ich würde morgen gerne wieder mitfahren. Kommt sonst noch wer?

Gruß
OriOri


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (18. November 2012)

Hmmm, lesen - ned bloß die Bilder anguggen...


----------



## Carcass (18. November 2012)

Kagge ich ahb die falschen Reifen drauf außer ihr fahrt morgen schön langsam mit mir


----------



## mephy (18. November 2012)

Keine ausrede jetzt. Du kommst!  9.30 an der base


----------



## Carcass (18. November 2012)

Schnupfen ahoi


----------



## Kailinger (18. November 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Schnupfen ahoi



Irgenwas fällt Dir immer ein...Weichei!


----------



## mephy (18. November 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Irgenwas fällt Dir immer ein...Weichei!


 
Hehe 

Aber war ne geniale Tour. Hat spaß gemacht heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (18. November 2012)

Jung ich ahb morgen mein ersten tag kanns mir net leisten Krank zu sein!


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. November 2012)

So Winterschlaf beendet 
s Bike ist wieder ganz. Hoffentlich hält der neue Hinterbau so gut und lang wie er aussieht.
Fang jetzt mal wieder mit GA an und bis in 4-6 Wochen will ich dann wieder mitmischen.

Gruß Simon


----------



## mephy (22. November 2012)

Braucht von euch jemand eine Shimano Bremsscheibe
Modell: SM-RT86
Größe: 160mm
Ice-Tec rotor
6 Loch Befestigung

Neupreis war 35 Euro.
Habs aber nie verbaut ist, also noch original verpackt.

Würde sie für 30 Euro hergeben.


----------



## MTBle (22. November 2012)

Jemand Lust auf Nightride morgen? @mephy könnte Dir auch Lampen leihen ....


----------



## mephy (22. November 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Nightride morgen? @mephy könnte Dir auch Lampen leihen ....



Kommt drauf an ob bis morgen meine neue bremsscheibe da ist. Hab mir doch letzten sonntag meine vordere verbogen :-(


----------



## MTBle (22. November 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob bis morgen meine neue bremsscheibe da ist. Hab mir doch letzten sonntag meine vordere verbogen :-(


Was für eine brauchst Du den? Vielleicht habe ich ja noch was rum liegen.


----------



## mephy (22. November 2012)

Wenn dann ne 180er. Aber kann morgen leider nicht. Backen morgen


----------



## Kailinger (22. November 2012)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> So Winterschlaf beendet
> s Bike ist wieder ganz. Hoffentlich hält der neue Hinterbau so gut und lang wie er aussieht.
> Fang jetzt mal wieder mit GA an und bis in 4-6 Wochen will ich dann wieder mitmischen.
> 
> Gruß Simon



Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt obs hält...
Die Story will ich auf jeden Fall bei Gelegenheit mal ganz hören!

Kai


----------



## Carcass (23. November 2012)

Sehr abgedreht aber gut das du wieder nen Fahrbaren untersatz hast


----------



## cubescott (23. November 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> Jemand Lust auf Nightride morgen? @mephy könnte Dir auch Lampen leihen ....



Bin heut leider nicht am Start, bin auf ner Sitzung bei meinem "Franzosen"-Verein zwecks Weihnachtsmarkt Walheim nächste Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nestl 1954 (23. November 2012)

Ich werde heute Abend 18.30 Uhr zum Nightride an der BOA-Base sein.

Gruß Roland


----------



## MTBle (23. November 2012)

nestl 1954 schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend 18.30 Uhr zum Nightride an der BOA-Base sein.



Prima, dann bis nachher.


----------



## ARB (23. November 2012)

hey ho zusammen,

bin wieder im lande. am montag kommt auf br ein 45 minuten porträt über rob j. 21.45 wenn ich mich nicht täusche. am dienstag nachmittag wirds wiederholt. vlt interessant

grüßle dani


----------



## Nico M. (30. November 2012)

So ein Mist - heute Nacht hat sich etwas bei mir angemeldet.
Daher werde ich vermutlich nicht auf dem Bike sondern in einem Erkältungsbädle sitzen...


----------



## MTBle (30. November 2012)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Erkältungsbädle


Na dann gute Bessung und schön Winterpokal schauen im Tutu


----------



## MTBle (30. November 2012)

Hatt wohl niemand Lust zu Fahren, wenn sich in den nächsten 10 Min niemand einträgt werde ich nicht nach Besigheim fahren.
Sondern gleich hier in Sersheim starten.


----------



## cubescott (1. Dezember 2012)

Moin Tilo,

schade, Roland und ich war'n da. So spät bin ich freitags nicht mehr im Forum unterwegs, bin schon froh wenns mir mit Heimfahrt und Umziehn so pünktlich reicht.

CU
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (1. Dezember 2012)

cubescott schrieb:


> schade, Roland und ich war'n da.



Im Sommer ist ja immer jemand da, aber ich habe keine Lust 20Min mit dem Auto zu fahren um dann allein dazustehen. Eintragen kann man sich auch einen Tag früher, wenn es dann schifft ist eh klar das trotdem keiner kommt.

Ich werde auf jeden Fall jetzt im Winter nicht auf Verdacht kommen.

Bin gestern rund um den Baiselsberg, war aber recht anspruchsvoll zu fahren mit dem ganzen Laub.


----------



## Kailinger (6. Dezember 2012)

Hat geklappt, Termine sind im LMB - schön anmelden...

Howdy Meisters,
ich kann grad im LMB keine Termine anlegen.
Evtl. weil das aus USA nicht geht (bin grad in TX)? Keine Ahnung...?
Also nicht wundern, am WE sind keine Termine veröffentlicht.
Stattfinden wird die Sonntagstour aber schon (bei entsprechend Wetter).
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (7. Dezember 2012)

Hi white powder heros!

Heute ist ja wieder Nightride, auch wenn unser Yankee keinen Termin einstellen kann. 
Fährt noch jemand mit? Wenn ja dann müßt Ihr schnell sein, meldet Euch hier im Forum, schickt mir ne mail oder lasst ein Briefrentier vorbei traben.
Egal wie, alles was nach 17:45 kommt ist zu spät, brauche sicher 45 Minuten bis Besga!


----------



## MTBle (8. Dezember 2012)

Hab mich mal für Morgen eingetragen, komme aber nur falls sich sonst noch wer findet. Wetter soll ja nicht schlecht sein.


----------



## Lembergerrolf (10. Dezember 2012)

*Alternativ- Training bei Sauwetter *

*schnell noch anmelden !*


----------



## MTBle (14. Dezember 2012)

Hat noch jemand Lust heute zu fahren?

Habe mich für den 27.12 beim Spinning mit Rolf eingetragen, falls noch jemand Lust hat. Der Weihnachsspeck muß weg!


----------



## Kailinger (14. Dezember 2012)

Mir langst heut leider schon wieder ned...
Ich werd fett!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Dezember 2012)

Wer kommt heut mit? Wetter ist prima.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (16. Dezember 2012)

Puh, prima ist anders, oder?
Da motiviert mich selbst der Winterpokal nur schwerlich...
Und das obwohl ich mir jetzt so einen Ass-saver gekauft hab! 
Grüßle Kai


----------



## Nico M. (16. Dezember 2012)

Motivation sieht in der Tat anders aus...
Werde schon voll in den blöden Weihnachtsstress einbezogen.

Naja, nach Weihnachten habe ich schon vier Touren (AIDA) in Spanien, Portugal und Marokko gebucht. Bei dem Wetter komme ich hoffentlich wieder in den Schwung. 

 @Kailinger: Du und fett!!?!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Dezember 2012)

War natülich niemand da. Wetter war aber genau richtig. Weis echt nicht was Ihr habt.

Der Jäger (zumindest war ein Jagschild drin) fährt übrigens auch die Trails. Den Jägertrail um genau zu sein. Allerdings mit seinem Japsen Pickup (LB - N irgendwas) vor mir her. Also nicht wundern, wenn der Trail jetzt etwas breiter ist *g*


----------



## MTBle (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin,

hat heute jemand Lust ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## riderhardy (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin

Wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Moin, Moin,

bin erst jetzt online, also nix mit einem Ride heute.
Morgen könnte ich mir eine kleine lockere Runde vorstellen, vorausgesetzt mein Rücken hält.

VG
Andy


----------



## ChrizzMTB (23. Dezember 2012)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> bin erst jetzt online, also nix mit einem Ride heute.
> Morgen könnte ich mir eine kleine lockere Runde vorstellen, vorausgesetzt mein Rücken hält.
> ...



Morgen vormittag wäre ich vlt. auch dabei (je nachdem was die regierung sagt).. da solls 15°C ohne regen haben..


----------



## rosenland (23. Dezember 2012)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Moin, Moin,
> 
> bin erst jetzt online, also nix mit einem Ride heute.
> Morgen könnte ich mir eine kleine lockere Runde vorstellen, vorausgesetzt mein Rücken hält.
> ...




Bei einer lockeren Runde wäre ich auch dabei. 

Grüße oli


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Na da ist ein Einsatz des Eingangrades fast schon vorprogrammiert.
Mal sehn was heute Abend mein Rücken macht.
Morgen wäre dann der Vormittag realistisch.


----------



## rosenland (23. Dezember 2012)

Also ich fahre aber mit Schaltung wegen Knie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (23. Dezember 2012)

Vormittags währe ich auch dabei aber ich fahre mit dem 2x8 Rad.
Start 9:30 ?


----------



## rosenland (23. Dezember 2012)

oder 10 Uhr?
Fände ich etwas entspannter...


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Dezember 2012)

Ja, wie 1000h, 0930h heißt der Code am BOA Base Camp. Bei dem Wetterle muss die Zeit effektiv genutzt werden.
Ich seh schon, dass wird ne abwechslungsreiche Ausfahrt geben, mit den ganzen unterschiedlichen Übersetzungen.
Also 0930!


----------



## rosenland (24. Dezember 2012)

Ich fahr dann später solo. 
Wünsche viel Spaß und allen schöne Feiertage!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (24. Dezember 2012)

^^me too.

Frohes Fest.


----------



## Kailinger (24. Dezember 2012)

...und ich sehs erst jetzt!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (24. Dezember 2012)

Wetter is goil. Geh noch raus, wenn de noch net warst.


----------



## MTBle (24. Dezember 2012)

Kailinger schrieb:


> ...und ich sehs erst jetzt!



Ond I han denkt Du bisch bei de Elch!

Hardtail funktioniert prima, Sitzposition stimmt noch nicht ganz.
Pedale taugen nichts, aber sonst alles in Butter.
Und die Gabel ist ein Traum, nie wieder Luft!


----------



## rosenland (24. Dezember 2012)

MTBle schrieb:


> ...
> Und die Gabel ist ein Traum, nie wieder Luft!




Und im Winter erst recht. Nie wieder Luftdruck anpassen wenn's mal kälter wird. 
War auch gerade mit meiner Sektor coil unterwegs, Sorglos-Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (28. Dezember 2012)

Auch heute ist wieder Nightride Freitag, Wetter sieht ja schon mal gut aus.
Hat außer mir noch jemand Lust und Zeit?


----------



## bikeritzel (29. Dezember 2012)

Morgen 09:30h am BOA Basecamp?!


----------



## mephy (30. Dezember 2012)

Wie sieht das eigentlich morgen aus? 
Wo und wann treffen wir uns zum hochfahren?


----------



## bikeritzel (30. Dezember 2012)

mephy schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich morgen aus?
> Wo und wann treffen wir uns zum hochfahren?



12h Pfeifferhütte zum Glühweintreff. Den Schuß bring ich dann mit.
11:30h Abfahrt mit Bike am BOA Basecamp. 
Oder einfach um 12h an der Pfeifferhütte.
Die Glühweintasse nicht vergessen!


----------



## mephy (30. Dezember 2012)

Dann hoffe ich dass noch jemand um 11.30 am camp los fährt. Ich kenn nämlich den weg zur hütte noch nicht :-(


----------



## stromberg-biker (30. Dezember 2012)

An der Pfeifferhütte ist doch gar nichts mehr, oder hab ich da etwa was verpasst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (30. Dezember 2012)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> An der Pfeifferhütte ist doch gar nichts mehr, oder hab ich da etwa was verpasst ?


Doch!

Aufgewacht Ihr BOA's!

      Der Kocher und Topf stehen bereit und auch das Wetter scheint       keine Ausrede zu bieten. 
Was wir in den Topf schütten sollen bringt ihr mit.
Oder eine Kleinigkeit zum Knabbern. Becher ist auch keine dumme Idee.

      Also wuchtet die Feihertagswampe aufs Oberrohr und macht Euch auf dem Weg       zur Pfeiferhütte.
      Am 31,12.2012 Mittags um 12:00 treffen wir uns dort oben.

      Wie gesagt, das ganze als Sternfahrt. 
      Zwangloses Treffen dort oben und dann weiter zur nächsten Hütte       oder auch ein paar Trails rocken.
      So wie wir Lust haben, alles nach dem Motto nur kein Stress!

      Bringt mit wer immer Spaß daran hat, Freunde, Oma oder Partygirl!

       @_basecamp_er: Seit Ihr Eurer Sache sicher? In 30 Min. auf die Pfeiferhütte?
So ein bisschen pünktlich wäre schon schön, will da nicht ne halbe Stunde allein rum sitzen.

      Tschau bis Morgen!


----------



## Carcass (30. Dezember 2012)

Also ich werd au am basecamp losfahrn. Allerding sbrauch ich warscheinlich bei meinem momentan zustand länger als 30 min dahin  Deshalb würd ich bissle früher lsofahrn. Will mich da nicht abhetzen.


----------



## Carcass (30. Dezember 2012)

45 min brauch ich schon vllt auch länger? Keine ahnung man könnte sich ja mal so kurz anch 11 treffen?


----------



## mephy (30. Dezember 2012)

Dann erschein ich um 11 Uhr am Basecamp. Bring evtl. noch nen Kumpel mit. Je nachdem ob er Lust hat, wenns ok ist.


----------



## bikeritzel (30. Dezember 2012)

Ihr habt mich überzeugt, 11h am BOA Basecamp.
Aber wir bauen dann noch einen Trail ein.


----------



## mephy (30. Dezember 2012)

Trail geht klar 
Hoffentlich bleibt die Tasse im Rucksack ganz Oo
Ist für Glühwein gesorgt oder soll ich auch noch ne Flasche mitbringen?


----------



## Carcass (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich Fahr mit Tobi doch schon um 10.30 los ich bin einfach nicht so fit im moment ich ich wills ruhig angehn lassen.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (31. Dezember 2012)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich Fahr mit Tobi doch schon um 10.30 los ich bin einfach nicht so fit im moment ich ich wills ruhig angehn lassen.



Ok. gemütlich. Komm auch um 10:30h  Wartet auf mich


----------



## MTBFan82 (31. Dezember 2012)

Moin, 
ich wünsch allen BOA´s n guten Rutsch und viel Spaß heut !

Gruß Simon


----------



## rosenland (31. Dezember 2012)

also ich  bin um 11 an der base...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (31. Dezember 2012)

gut ich bin auch um 11 unten


----------



## Lembergerrolf (1. Januar 2013)

gerade 4er-Team für SIS gemeldet 



> Hallo Christian
> 
> hier der formhalber die Anmeldung eines 4er Teams zum SIS 2013
> 
> ...


----------



## Carcass (1. Januar 2013)

Dieses Jahr will ich mit! Gibts den noch plätze?


----------



## MTBle (1. Januar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr will ich mit! Gibts den noch plätze?


vergiss es, da kommst Du nie den Berg hoch.


----------



## riderhardy (1. Januar 2013)

Moin

Allen Boas nen gutes und Trailreiches Jahr


----------



## Kailinger (1. Januar 2013)

​


MTBle schrieb:


> vergiss es, da kommst Du nie den Berg hoch.



Jep, immer dran denken: "unten ohne", gelle!


----------



## Carcass (1. Januar 2013)

Von mir auch frohes neues! Bis zum SIS hätte ich ja noch genügend Zeit zum üben


----------



## Lembergerrolf (2. Januar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Von mir auch frohes neues! Bis zum SIS hätte ich ja noch genügend Zeit zum üben



probiers mal mit Cross-Fit

wer im letzten Jahr die Bike gelesen hat, weiß, daß das funktioniert - siehe Geschichte um Oliver Soulas

hier der Link: CROSS-FIT ARENA


----------



## MTBle (3. Januar 2013)

Hat morgen jemand Bock auf Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (3. Januar 2013)

Moin Thilo

Morgen leider nicht, muss mein Bike zusammen Schrauben, ungefedert mit Nabenschaltung
Ist dann kommenden Freitag auch ein Nightride


----------



## berglady81 (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,

also ich wäre morgen dabei, wenns nicht total regnet.

LG Leonie


----------



## Kailinger (3. Januar 2013)

Samesame, wenns ned vollgas schifft! Muss aber mein Meta noch flicken, dass ist glaub seid Anfang Dezember platt...


----------



## cubescott (4. Januar 2013)

Nightride war eingeplant, muss jetzt aber heut Abend Kehrwoch machen = bin im Besa.
Ab nächsten Freitag werd ich aber auch wieder verschärft in die Nightridesaison einsteigen.


----------



## riderhardy (4. Januar 2013)

Hallo, 

Rainer dann auf kommende Woche


----------



## Tuxer (4. Januar 2013)

Servus,

bin auch mal wieder dabei falls es weiter trocken bleibt .. 18:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (4. Januar 2013)

super! Wetter sieht gut aus, geht alles östlich vorbei!
Kai, das ist das ultimative Ass Saver Wetter

Bis nacher 18:30


----------



## berglady81 (4. Januar 2013)

ich bin bem biken dabei bis später


----------



## Kailinger (4. Januar 2013)

Also, ich bin dabei! 18.30 am HQ.
Aber ned so viel bergauf, ich komm mit 42-17 und Slicks. Hab kein Bock das Fulli nachher wieder putzen zu müssen...
Und ned so lang, der Kerle muss sich erst an seinen frisch erworbenen Ranzen gewöhnen!
Grüßle Kai


----------



## berglady81 (4. Januar 2013)

volle Kanne du bist heute Abend KO


----------



## MTBle (4. Januar 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Also, ich bin dabei! 18.30 am HQ.
> Aber ned so viel bergauf, Und ned so lang,



A ganz sanfta Tour, nonder noch Löchgau, ebba nom zur Pfeiferhitte ond Onderfierong vom Baislberg lang. Koi Broblem


----------



## bikeritzel (5. Januar 2013)

na und wer fährt morgen um 9:30h?


----------



## mephy (5. Januar 2013)

Bin von morgen bis donnerstag boarden


----------



## stromberg-biker (5. Januar 2013)

Solltet ihr morgen nicht wissen wohinstrampeln hier 2 Tipps:

http://aktuell.tv-ochsenbach.de/__oneclick_uploads/2012/12/k-gluhweintreff_2013.JPG

http://www.eselsburg-ensingen.de/

Wobei wenn ihr um 09.30 startet eher die Eselsburg als Zwischenstopp in Frage käme, da es dort bereits um 09.00 Uhr losgeht.

Ich werde morgen bereits gegen 09.00 Uhr in Ochsenbach (auf kleinem Umweg) in Richtung Eselsburg starten. Sofern es morgen früh nicht gleich regnet.


----------



## Kailinger (6. Januar 2013)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> na und wer fährt morgen um 9:30h?



Bin raus, sorry. Drei Tage hintereinander wird grad zu viel.. Wir treffen uns aber um 10 beim Tobi zur Trailpflege.


----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2013)

für MTBle


http://www.easyelox.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (8. Januar 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> für MTBle
> 
> 
> http://www.easyelox.de/



Dankeschön, aber bin jetzt da gelandet http://www.osswald-eloxal.de
Zwar geringfügig teuerer, aber hoffentlich schneller.


----------



## rosenland (8. Januar 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Dankeschön, aber bin jetzt da gelandet http://www.osswald-eloxal.de
> Zwar geringfügig teuerer, aber hoffentlich schneller.


----------



## Kailinger (8. Januar 2013)

Ich lass hier machen: http://www.eloxal-beihingen.de/


----------



## Steffen2103 (10. Januar 2013)

Hallo Jungs !

Morgen Nightride 18.30 Uhr wenn´s nicht regnet. Wer kommt noch ?

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## Kailinger (10. Januar 2013)

Ich bin raus...


----------



## berglady81 (11. Januar 2013)

bin am Start jetzt sind wir schon zwei,
vielleicht kommt noch jemand ohne anmeldung.

Gruss Leonie


----------



## bikeritzel (12. Januar 2013)

Lasst uns morgen ab 09:30h mal wieder mit den Bikes im Schnee spielen.
9:30h wie immer BOA Basecamp.


----------



## MTBle (12. Januar 2013)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Lasst uns morgen ab 09:30h mal wieder mit den Bikes im Schnee spielen.
> 9:30h wie immer BOA Basecamp.



Sanfter Frost, es zieht schon leicht an --> kein Matsch!
Ich bin dabei!


----------



## Kailinger (12. Januar 2013)

Ich hab nen Platten....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (12. Januar 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich hab nen Platten....


Ohje! Da kannste die nächtsten tausend Jahre nicht mehr fahren.
Da bleibt Dir nur noch Bier, Feinripp und Gloze...


----------



## Nico M. (12. Januar 2013)

Wünsche Euch morgen viel Spaß!!!

Bin noch platt vom heutigen biken mit den Youngsters.
Derr Schnee und vor allem Matsch darunter hat uns alle geschafft...

 @marc: Wie geht es Deiner Schaltung?

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Kailinger (13. Januar 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Ohje! Da kannste die nächtsten tausend Jahre nicht mehr fahren.
> Da bleibt Dir nur noch Bier, Feinripp und Gloze...



Und jeden Samstag Auto putzen....


----------



## Carcass (13. Januar 2013)

Hmm Mag zwar nur die Schaltung bei Marc sein aber es Handelt sich mal wieder um ein Canyon


----------



## berglady81 (14. Januar 2013)

mit uns Canyonbiker kann mans ja machen


----------



## mephy (16. Januar 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @_marc_: Wie geht es Deiner Schaltung?
> 
> LG, Nico M.


 
Meine Schaltung gehts bescheiden. Hängen immer noch die Eisklumpen vom Samstag dran und der Seilzug fürs Hinterrad ist wohl gerissen und der andere sieht auch mehr als gut aus. 

Aber nach 5 Jahren darf das Zeug ja auch mal kaputt gehen  Also nix mit Canyon und so!

Mein Prolbem is nur dass ichs net richten kann und der Imle hat zu. War schon mal wer bei dem MTB Laden in Löchgau? Kann man dort sein Bike hinbringen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Januar 2013)

http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/know-how/werkstatt/schaltzuege-am-bike-wechseln.409202.2.htm


----------



## mephy (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für den Link. Aber wenn ich mir das so anschaue bring ichs in Laden. Meine zwei linken Hände reichen gerade mal zum Schlauch wechseln...


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Januar 2013)

Kai. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ein Technik Workshop (Zentrieren, Gabelwartung fänd ich mal ganz spannend. Da trau ich mich nicht so recht ran).


----------



## mephy (16. Januar 2013)

Ich mach einfach bei den youngsters mit


----------



## Tuxer (17. Januar 2013)

gute Idee wir brauchen eh noch ein Bike als Versuchskaninchen ...


----------



## mephy (17. Januar 2013)

Ja ne als Versuchskaninchen geb ich meins nich her. Ist mein einziges Bike. Sorry


----------



## Carcass (17. Januar 2013)

@ Chris Gabel service macht der Kai nicht. Ich bin glaub der einzige der bisher nen service gemacht hat (zumindest ist mir niemand anders hier bekannt) Ich habs nach nem Video im internet gemacht. Ist im prinzip recht simpel solang es ne Fox Talas ist.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. Januar 2013)

Weis scho.. Ich fahrs einfach, bisses nemmer geht. Dann kommts nach Ilsfeld oder es gibt ne Neue ;o>  Laufrad ist inzwischen zentriert, war jetzt au kein Hexenwerk..


----------



## riderhardy (26. Januar 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Meine Schaltung gehts bescheiden. Hängen immer noch die Eisklumpen vom Samstag dran und der Seilzug fürs Hinterrad ist wohl gerissen und der andere sieht auch mehr als gut aus.
> 
> Aber nach 5 Jahren darf das Zeug ja auch mal kaputt gehen  Also nix mit Canyon und so!
> 
> Mein Prolbem is nur dass ichs net richten kann und der Imle hat zu. War schon mal wer bei dem MTB Laden in Löchgau? Kann man dort sein Bike hinbringen?



Moin
Wennst den trinkner meinst, ist nimmer
Gehst einfach nach Bietigheim zum Immle


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. Januar 2013)

Er meint natürlich den in Besigheim.

vom Bietigheimer halte nicht so viel, der hatte mal recht schwache Vorstellung geliefert, als ich ne Panne mit dem Rad hatte.. ist aber auch schon ne Weile her..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (26. Januar 2013)

imle in besigheim


----------



## riderhardy (26. Januar 2013)

Ne, ich meinte schon den in Bietigheim, fand den Service da recht gut, ansonsten naturzeit im lubu


----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Danke  aber meins ist jetzt doch Vorführobjekt am Samstag für die kleinen...
Teile sind bestellt jetzt muss ichs nur noch putzen diese Woche...


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

Meine Laufräder sind au wieder in Ordnung eventuell fahr ich am Samstag mit wenn ich ncih am ersten Berg Tot umfall


----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Bin durch nen Bekannten auf den "Chinesentrail" bei Markdorf aufmerksam geworden



> also der trail ist inï»¿ markdorf am bodensee.da gibts son aussichtsturm und davor ist ein kleines Ã¶rtchen das allerheiligen heiÃt.dort gibt es auch einen kiesparkplatz an dem ein weg beginnt der in den wald fÃ¼hrt.dieser weg hat paar abzweigungen aber du biegst noch nicht ab sondern fÃ¤hrst immer geradeaus ( NICHT BERGAB ODER BERGAUF) nach ca 1.5 km macht der weg eine kurve die u fÃ¶rmig ist.rechts ist ein ziegelweg mit roten ziegeln.(beginn vom 1. trail) spÃ¤ter kommt eine kreuzung.start vom trail


 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ndVJ6izmQ0"]Gehrenberg Chinesentrail 2012 - YouTube[/nomedia]

Da kÃ¶nnte man doch mal nen Tagesausflug im Sommer hin machen oder? 

http://www.mountainbike-oberschwaben.de/aktuelles/newsletterarchiv/E5ABFE63BF1344358B8D27AE3A0BC8C8.htm


----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Sagt mal welchen Reifen würdet ihr eher nehmen:
https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...nu=1000,2,103,104;mid=6;pgc=82:9436;orderby=3

oder

https://www.bike24.net/1.php?conten...nu=1000,2,103,104;mid=6;pgc=82:9436;orderby=3


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

Mit dem Fat Albert bist glaub besser bedient. Der Tobi fährt den und ist zufrieden damit. Der Nobby Nic ist halt eher son CC Reifen weniger Grip.
Auch gut ist Rubber Queen von Conti. Oder Baron 2.3 beide in BCC Mischung.


----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Auf was muss ich achten beim Kauf? Hab im Moment 26 x 2,25 Reifen drauf. Steht das irgendwo auf der Felge welche Reifengröße die aufnehmen kann oder ist nen 2.3er auf jeden Fall möglich?


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

2.3 Sollte immer gehn. Schwalbe baut allerdings breiter als z.b. Conti Reifen. Der Baron Gript sehr gut und der Rollwiederstand ist echt in ordnung. Er gribt auch richtig gut wenns Nass ist. Die RQ ist eher ein "gut-Wetter" Reifen. Ich hab noch welche daheim ich kann dir die mal am Samstag mitbringen und zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Das hört sich gut an, wenn ich mir die mal anschauen könnte. Hilft dann bei der Entscheidung welche ich bestell


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

Was den Trail angeht scheint ja Nett zu sein aber dafür was er bietet find ich ihn zu weit weg. Die Herbsttour war für mich das Highlight des letzten Jahres sowas lohnt dann acuh wirklich. Ansonsten wenn du mal traisl Jagen willst kommst mal mit nach Beerfelden in den Park. Da gibts 2 Strecken die man mit nem Tourenfully Fahren kann ohne Probleme. 
Sonst würd ich eher zu einem der FLOW Trails gehn von der DIMB. Die sind allerdings auch ein stück zum Fahren aber sehn nach jeder menge spaß aus. 
Das neue Jahr hat erst begonnen und ich denke es wird einiges dieses Jahr geben. Ob das was mit Port du Soleil was wird kann ich noch nicht 100% sagen. Job geht eben vor.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Januar 2013)

^^also ich bin das letzte halbe jahr am weekend eigentlich ständig in pfälzer wald gefahren (mit den hn'ern). ist nur eine stunde zu fahren und beste trails (und auch keine 3meter regel, kein vergleich zu hier in der gegend) und allerbestes essen natürlich ;o) 

werd ich auch diese jahr machen. ein platz hab ich meist noch frei im auto..


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> ^^also ich bin das letzte halbe jahr am weekend eigentlich ständig in pfälzer wald gefahren (mit den hn'ern). ist nur eine stunde zu fahren und beste trails (und auch keine 3meter regel, kein vergleich zu hier in der gegend) und allerbestes essen natürlich ;o)
> 
> werd ich auch diese jahr machen. ein platz hab ich meist noch frei im auto..


 
Es ist 2m Regel  (Klug********rmodusausschalt)


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Januar 2013)

ok. bin aufm pferd gesessen. da sinds dann 3 meter *g*


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

Langsam sollt ich ma wieder Trainieren werd schon von den Kids zersägt FOCK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (28. Januar 2013)

Einarmiges reißen erhöht nunmal nicht die Fitness


----------



## Carcass (28. Januar 2013)

Das ist Schwerstarbeit  bin in den Armen gut Trainiert frag mal den Kai wie ich StrongMan in seinem Garten gespielt hab


----------



## mephy (29. Januar 2013)

Ok ich hab mich glaub entschieden.
Denke ich werde die beiden hier bestellen:
Fat Albert Front
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=6;pgc=82:9436

Fat Albert Rear
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...;page=1;menu=1000,2,103,104;mid=6;pgc=82:9436

Die müssten ja eigentlich gut sein fürs Gelände oder?


----------



## MTBle (29. Januar 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Denke ich werde die beiden hier bestellen:
> Fat Albert Front
> Fat Albert Rear
> 
> Die müssten ja eigentlich gut sein fürs Gelände oder?



Fahren kannst Du mit denen alles, mir währen aber die hier lieber:

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44930193/Maxxis Minion FR Front.html

http://www.hibike.de/artikel/44930194/Maxxis Minion FR Rear.html

Mehr Grip und längere Nutzungsdauer.


----------



## Kailinger (30. Januar 2013)

Oder 2x Minion F, hinten falschrum drauf...

Nee, im Ernst. War neulich mal mit Slicks im Wald und bin auch nur 3x runtergefallen...Profil ist also quasi egal


----------



## riderhardy (30. Januar 2013)

Moin,


Oder vorne Conti Rubber Queen und hinten den Conti Moutain King


----------



## ChrizzMTB (30. Januar 2013)

Ich fahr nur noch Rubber Queen. Den Maxis Käse hab ich noch einen im Keller, kannst gerne haben.


----------



## mephy (1. Februar 2013)

So hab jetzt die FAT Albert daheim. Bin mal gespannt wie die sind. Neue sind ja schnell gekauft


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Februar 2013)

Nabend, jemand von euch beim strombike schon angemeldet ?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Februar 2013)

Ich habs noch nicht geschafft..

und gleich hab ich genug ..

poste mal, falls Du den Link schon hast. Müsste doch eigentlch oben rechts bei "zur Anmeldung" dann als Link kommen?

bei mir wechselt immer typo3 error und seite nicht gefunden mit der alten seite ohne link..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Februar 2013)

bei mir dasselbe...


----------



## riderhardy (3. Februar 2013)

Moin

Anscheinend schon voll, bei mir geht auch nix mehr, schade


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Februar 2013)

Wie letztes Jahr.... keine Chance :-(


----------



## cubescott (3. Februar 2013)

Hi all,

Nico, das ist jetzt Chef-Sache. Bitte melde die BOA's auf anderem Weg im Block an. Nach 1000 Typ03-Errors hab ich jetzt genug!

Good Night
Rainer


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Februar 2013)

kann man wohl abhaken..
@ Rainer, das wär ned schlecht wenn sich da der Nico drum kümmern könnte


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Februar 2013)

Angemeldet !


----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Februar 2013)

wie hast du denn das hin bekommen ?


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Februar 2013)

Bin so gegen 1:55 durchgekommen. Hatte sogar in einem weiteren Browserfenster noch eine 2. Möglichkeit mich anzumelden... 
1x im Leben Glück gehabt


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. Februar 2013)

Jetzt 02:06 hätte es wieder funktioniert ! Anmeldung muss also noch offen sein !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBFan82 (3. Februar 2013)

angemeldet short track !


----------



## cubescott (3. Februar 2013)

Angemeldet Power Track / *Genussfahrer *!


----------



## Laggiman (3. Februar 2013)

Bin auch für den Short-Track gemeldet


----------



## Uli A (3. Februar 2013)

Keine Panik. So ein Server ist auch nur ein Mensch. Geht doch!
Bin dabei. Power Dreck ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (3. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ich hab's um 01.15 Uhr aufgegeben, Glückwunsch an euch die durchgehalten haben, vielleicht kann Nico noch was machen


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Februar 2013)

Um 3h ;O) Glückwunsch ;o) So Viel Geduld muss man haben ) Ich hab um 0:45h schon aufgegeben.

Irgendwie aber frech, dass da jetzt steht um 0:01h wurde die Anmeldung freigeschaltet und innerhalb weniger Minuten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (3. Februar 2013)

hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)

beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.

Gibt es denn z.Z. "regelmäßige" Ausfahrten?

ahja vll. noch zu meinem Rad: selbst aufgebautes HT von Drössiger - die derben Strecken für die 140+ Fullys sind also eher nix für mich


----------



## rosenland (3. Februar 2013)

> "Aktuelle Anmelde-Situation
> 
> Heute Nacht püntklich um 0:01 Uhr wurde die Anmeldung zum 9. Bönnigheimer STROMBIKE-Marathon gestartet.
> 
> ...






Es ist wirklich unfassbar. Man könnte auch sagen lächerlich...
Jedes Jahr die selbe Leier, technisch sehr unprofessionell. 

Aber ich lerne, gehe normal ins Bett und stelle den Wecker auf kurz vor 2 Uhr. 
Aufgewacht, Läppi am Bett aufgeklappt, kurz angemeldet, alles bestens.
Weiter schlafen...

Power Track !


----------



## cubescott (3. Februar 2013)

jensn84 schrieb:


> hallo ich bin der Jens und bin im Oktober '12 nach Bietigheim gezogen - leider noch nicht viel zum fahren gekommen. ich komme ursprünglich aus dem sandigen Brandenburg und bin da die letzten Jahre regelmäßig gefahren (auch mal nen 60km Marathon usw.)
> 
> beim durchstöbern eures threads merkt man das es hier anscheinend eine sehr aktive Szene gibt - ich würde mich da in der kommenden Zeit gern anschließen wenn möglich. Zum fahren komme ich aber imo nur am Wochenende.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jens,

wir fahren "regelmäßig" (bei passablem Wetter) immer sonntags um 9.30h und bis Ende März 14-tägig freitags um 18.30h (Nightide / Helmfunzel ratsam). Nähere Infos sind auf unserer Homepage www.rsv-besigheim.de unter der Rubrik BOA's MTB.
Ich hab auch nur n Hardtail, andere fahrn vermehrt im Winter / Nightride auch HT.
Komm einfach mal vorbei.

CU
Rainer


----------



## bikeritzel (4. Februar 2013)

Also bei mir hat die Anmeldung zum Strombike um 5h morgen noch gefunkt.
Ich weiss nur nicht mehr für welche Strecke ich gemeldet habe, war im Halbschlaf und alles etwas klein auf dem Smartphone...


----------



## Nico M. (6. Februar 2013)

Servus,

schön das es bei den meisten mit der Strombike-Anmeldung doch noch geklappt hat.

Ich war in Amsterdam und musste mich dieses Jahr nicht anmelden.

 @Hardy: Wir haben zwar ein Draht zu den Strombikern, können aber keinerlei Anmeldungen durchführen. Dies wäre auch nicht fair.
Wenn Du keine Anmeldung hast, dann klappt es nur noch am Tag der Tour.


----------



## Carcass (6. Februar 2013)

Strombike is eh 29er Terain an dem Wochenende würd ich lieber RICHTIG Biken gehn.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (6. Februar 2013)

^^seh ich auch so. Strombike wird völlig überbewertet. Lass uns richtig biken gehn.

(liegt jetzt überhaupt nicht daran, dass ich keine Anmeldung hab)


----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Strombike is eh 29er Terain an dem Wochenende würd ich lieber RICHTIG Biken gehn.



Moin Andi, 

Ok, gehen wir richtig biken, du sagst wohin, ich hab das Auto


----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schön das es bei den meisten mit der Strombike-Anmeldung doch noch geklappt hat.
> 
> ...



Moin Nico, 

War nur so eine Idee,schon klar das das nicht funktioniert
Sehen uns am 23.02, freu mich


----------



## cubescott (7. Februar 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> schön das es bei den meisten mit der Strombike-Anmeldung doch noch geklappt hat.
> 
> ...



Oha, Präsi warst in Amsterdam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (9. Februar 2013)

Morgen gilt es wieder!
Bei herrlichen winterlichen Bedingungen das Bike zu bewegen.
09:30h am BOA Basecamp.


----------



## Nico M. (9. Februar 2013)

@ Rainer: Ja Amsterdam ist cool - auch ohne ...
@ Andy:   Wir werden heute mit den BOAs die winterliche Umgebung unsicher machen.

@ all:       Viel Spaß morgen!!! (Präsi braucht nach dem heutigen biken und anschließenden Fasching  viel Ruhe)

LG, Nico M.


----------



## MTBle (9. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei!

Präsi, wer saufen kann kann auch radeln!


----------



## Kailinger (9. Februar 2013)

Ich hab SCHSCH ( scheiss Schnupfen). Wer ist grad eigenltlich nicht erkältet., irgendwie ham doch alle die Krätze grad...


----------



## riderhardy (9. Februar 2013)

Nö


----------



## ChrizzMTB (10. Februar 2013)

jaja. Schupfen. Zu kalt. zu nass. zu warm. etc.. die ausreden kennt man alle *g*


----------



## MTBle (10. Februar 2013)

Muß mich abmelden, wird leider nichts bei mir.
War die ganze Nacht am :kotz:

Shit!


----------



## mephy (10. Februar 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich hab SCHSCH ( scheiss Schnupfen). Wer ist grad eigenltlich nicht erkältet., irgendwie ham doch alle die Krätze grad...



Seit Oktober 2012 erfolgreich allen Erkältungen davon gelaufen


----------



## mephy (10. Februar 2013)

Oh man warum hab ich gestern gesoffen? Das Wetter wäre zu geil jetzt  Aber mit dem Schädel brauch ich nich mal dran denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (10. Februar 2013)

SAME! Verdammte Axt und dabei hab ich das Training nötig  
@ Kai mein Dämpfer tut wieder soweit neue Lager sind drin und ich hab bissle was verstellt. Jezt scheints wieder zu laufen. Mal abwarten wie lange


----------



## cubescott (10. Februar 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich hab SCHSCH ( scheiss Schnupfen). Wer ist grad eigenltlich nicht erkältet., irgendwie ham doch alle die Krätze grad...



Bronchitis überlebt, komme bald wieder !


----------



## Nico M. (10. Februar 2013)

Lauter kranke und Feierwütige und kranke unter uns.  (mich inbegriffen)

Torzt des geilen Wetters kann ich Euch trösten. Die Untergründe sind einfach nur SCH.....
Es war gestern eine heftige Schlammschlacht...
@ Marc: Wie zuviel getrunken, dachte Du hast Dich um Griff und gehst biken?


----------



## mephy (10. Februar 2013)

Ich mich im Griff? Das wäre was ganz neues


----------



## rosenland (24. Februar 2013)

@ARB

bin gerade den neuen Trail runter, über den wir gestern gesprochen haben. 

Wieder gute Arbeit!




vg o.


----------



## Kailinger (25. Februar 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (25. Februar 2013)

Jippi...am Wochenende zwei Lampen fürs bike geschenkt bekommen jetzt kann der nightride kommen !


----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

Er bekommt Lampen und wir Planen den Sommer


----------



## mephy (25. Februar 2013)

Auch im Sommer kann es dunkel werden


----------



## rosenland (25. Februar 2013)

weise Worte an einem grauen Montagmorgen...


----------



## mephy (25. Februar 2013)

Ok Ausnahme is am Polarkreis...da brauchste im Sommer auch Nachts kein Licht...


----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

Nachträglich noch alles gute "Alter Sack"


----------



## mephy (25. Februar 2013)

grrr...Danke 
Aber der alte Sack fährt dir bergauf immer noch davon...hihihi


----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

Richtig NOCH.. am Samstag musste ich mir das auch anhörn aber ihr werdet schon sehn *elektromotoranschraub*


----------



## rosenland (25. Februar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Richtig NOCH.. am Samstag musste ich mir das auch anhörn aber ihr werdet schon sehn *elektromotoranschraub*


----------



## riderhardy (25. Februar 2013)

Moin

Ich ne, vegan attack, bringt in meinem Alter auchnix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

Vegan ist garnich so schlecht. Mach das nun ne knappe Woche und ich vermisse nichts. Mal sehn wie lange ich es durchhalte


----------



## ChrizzMTB (25. Februar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Richtig NOCH.. am Samstag musste ich mir das auch anhörn aber ihr werdet schon sehn *elektromotoranschraub*



dachte das hat Kai verboten. Sind eBikes jetzt doch erlaubt?


----------



## rosenland (25. Februar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Vegan ist garnich so schlecht. Mach das nun ne knappe Woche und ich vermisse nichts. Mal sehn wie lange ich es durchhalte





Gott sei Dank !!


----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

Red Bull wäre die ausnahme des würd ich immer Trinken


----------



## Carcass (25. Februar 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> dachte das hat Kai verboten. Sind eBikes jetzt doch erlaubt?


 
Nein Chris das war nur eine Redewendung. Wär mir viel zu doof son Elektroding


----------



## berglady81 (25. Februar 2013)

sonst wärst ja doch schneller wie ich und das geht garnicht Andy


----------



## riderhardy (25. Februar 2013)

Da fehlt aber einiges, und dann noch jetzt mit dem neuen, unschlagbar Leonie


----------



## Carcass (26. Februar 2013)

Pff Leonie is gestorben für mich 29ER!!!! PFUI!!!


----------



## berglady81 (26. Februar 2013)

sei nicht so hart zu mir hab js noch mein Fully 
und das geb ich nicht weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. Februar 2013)

berglady81 schrieb:


> sei nicht so hart zu mir hab js noch mein Fully
> und das geb ich nicht weg



Man braucht einfach zwei.

Die schlanke Elegante (29) zum Vorzeigen bei den Freunden und die Dicke (DH, Enduro) zum Spasshaben.


----------



## Carcass (26. Februar 2013)

Mein 601 ist Schlank da ich Plane noch was gröberes anzuschaffen


----------



## rosenland (26. Februar 2013)

Leonie 29er ?

top 


wird sich durchsetzen, wenigsten bei allen Leuten die noch selber die Berge hoch fahren wollen und das nicht nur einen Tag lang... 


***duckundweg***


----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2013)

Leonie, Top Bike, Glückwunsch, meines ist bestellt


----------



## Carcass (26. Februar 2013)

29er is eh out. Weiss garnich warum ihr son alten Krams fahrt und nicht 27.5


----------



## riderhardy (26. Februar 2013)

Kann ich für sagen Andi, gibt's kaum Ersatzteile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (26. Februar 2013)

27.5 is im kommen des Norco enduro is richtig scharf


----------



## Carcass (28. Februar 2013)

Ach Leonie ich würd auch nie Freiwillig vor dir fahren sonst entgeht mir doch die Aussicht


----------



## rosenland (28. Februar 2013)

der war gut !


----------



## riderhardy (28. Februar 2013)

Andi, ich denke das Leonie auch nicht lang hinter dir fahren würde, bei mir gilt das gleiche :-(


----------



## Carcass (28. Februar 2013)

Ich trainier gerade drinnen für unser Event. Mal sehn wie weit ich komme


----------



## riderhardy (28. Februar 2013)

Wir trainieren draußen, biken ist kein Indoor Sport


----------



## cubescott (28. Februar 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich trainier gerade drinnen für unser Event. Mal sehn wie weit ich komme



Ja Andy, hau rein 
Ab der 4. Runde kriegst n' RedBull oder n' Arschkalt (Astra-Winterbier) für jede absolvierte Runde (Fahren, Schieben, alles erlaubt ausser abkürzen)

Don Capitano von BOA OldSchool,
bin über die 4 WiPo-Punkte scho a bisserl enttäuscht


----------



## berglady81 (28. Februar 2013)

Andy wenn du trainerst dann trag doch deine punkte nach


----------



## Kailinger (2. März 2013)

Wie, null Mitfahrer bei dem Wetter?
Mir langts leider ned, war heut mit den Kids im Wald. War echt genial mal wieder etwas Sonne zu tanken...
Der Forstweg von der Berghütte zum Trail vor is total mit Holz zu. Der zugehörige Kettensägenmann ist ein Riesennettermann... Bin selten dermaßen unfreundlich und unsachlich angeschnauzt bzw. des Waldes verwiesen worden. Naja, wir waren nett wie immer!
Grüße Kai


----------



## MTBle (2. März 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Wie, null Mitfahrer bei dem Wetter?


Jamai die BOA's habens nicht so mit radeln, fahre ich eben allein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. März 2013)

Kommt auch jemand mit nem Enduro (also Boa Cool)? Wenn, dann will ich's n bischen langsamer angehen..


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2013)

Bin um 4 Heimgekommen vom geburtstag meiner Schwester also nix mit fahren bei mir.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. März 2013)

War super. Gleich mal ein bisschen hm zur Saisoneröffnung und nicht so weicheiig anfangen.  Wobei sich der Oli ja noch merklich zurückgehalten hat 

Thxs an den Guide (Tilo)


----------



## rosenland (3. März 2013)

ja war gut, obwohl es mir gegen Ende dann zu matschig wurde, als alles angefangen hat zu tauen. 
Bei der Masse an Mitfahrern müssen wir echt zukünftig 2 Gruppen machen. Tja die Sonne lockt alle wieder raus...


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2013)

Wieviel waren den da?


----------



## MTBle (3. März 2013)

Wir sind dann noch auf den Baiselsberg gesprintet um dann an der Rampe in Hohenhaslach unseren Meister zu finden. Staubig wars halt...


----------



## Kailinger (3. März 2013)

I steig nägsch Woch wieder ein.
Gestern hab ich dacht mich holt der Teufel als wir zur Berghütte hochgfahrn sind...


----------



## rosenland (3. März 2013)

Nächste Woche regnets wieder, dann kommen noch mehr.


----------



## rosenland (3. März 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wieviel waren den da?




Mit oder ohne Guides?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. März 2013)

^^rotflol


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. März 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> I steig nägsch Woch wieder ein.
> Gestern hab ich dacht mich holt der Teufel als wir zur Berghütte hochgfahrn sind...



Das Phantom. Teil II.  (obwohl, den Bernie hab ich schon gesehen)


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2013)

Ich hoffe ja das das Wetter so bleibt und am 23. genau so ist! Wäre echt goil


----------



## riderhardy (3. März 2013)

Moin

Am 23 ist das Wetter bestimmt gut, glaub einfach dran Andi


----------



## Carcass (3. März 2013)

Ja das hoffe ich einfach letztes Jahr wars einfach perfekt.


----------



## mephy (4. März 2013)

Fährt diesen Freitag eigentlich jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (4. März 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Das Phantom. Teil II.  (obwohl, den Bernie hab ich schon gesehen)



Beim Pumptrackbau oder bei diversen Waldaktion hättest Du mich gerne "entphantomisieren" können...


----------



## stromberg-biker (5. März 2013)

Falls es hier jemanden betreffen sollte:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/03...agura-tauscht-bremsgriffe-an-mt6-und-mt8-aus/


----------



## Carcass (5. März 2013)

Deshalb fährt man HOPE!


----------



## mephy (6. März 2013)

Oder shimano xt


----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

Auch gut aber Hope ist einfach die Königsklasse


----------



## riderhardy (6. März 2013)

Moin,

Andi, jetzt übertreibst ein wenig


----------



## mephy (6. März 2013)

Nochmal die Frage. Fährt am Freitag abend jemand wenn das Wetter mitspielt?
Will endlich meine Lampen testen


----------



## Carcass (6. März 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Andi, jetzt übertreibst ein wenig



Ich übertreibe nie  zumindest nicht wenns um Hope geht! Hope ist DIE MACHT! Du bekommst einfach jedes ersatzteil jede Unterlegscheibe oder Dichtung. Das nenne ich Service.


----------



## Kailinger (6. März 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Nochmal die Frage. Fährt am Freitag abend jemand wenn das Wetter mitspielt?
> Will endlich meine Lampen testen



Trag Dich einfach als Mitfahrer ein, dann gesellt sich schon der ein oder andere dazu...Ich spekuliere auf Sonntag.


----------



## mephy (6. März 2013)

Sonntag würde ich gern..bin aber leider auf nem Geburtstagsbrunch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (6. März 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich übertreibe nie  zumindest nicht wenns um Hope geht! Hope ist DIE MACHT! Du bekommst einfach jedes ersatzteil jede Unterlegscheibe oder Dichtung. Das nenne ich Service.



Moin,

Das bekomme ich für meine XT auch, also


----------



## Carcass (7. März 2013)

Achja @berglady81 ich verbiete es dir am 23. mit deinem 29er zukommen ich hoffe das war deutlich


----------



## riderhardy (7. März 2013)

Warum das Andi ??


----------



## berglady81 (7. März 2013)

kann euch alle beruhigen komm nicht bin im Trainingslager


----------



## Carcass (7. März 2013)

Sonst fährt sie mir davon und das obwohl ich Trainiere 

Ja des ja doof du sollst ja kommen nur mit 26er halt 

Viel spaß im Trainingslager dann schade wäre bestimmt lustig geworden


----------



## mephy (8. März 2013)

Wenns Wetter passt sind wir schon drei Fahrer heut  wer kommt noch?


----------



## Carcass (8. März 2013)

Ich wollte kommen aber ich werd heut mein Trailbuilder gerät basteln. Hab auch immernoch Probleme mit der Lampe. Einziges Teil von Hope des nich so ganz ist wie es soll


----------



## riderhardy (8. März 2013)

Wie Andi, das gibt's auch


----------



## mephy (8. März 2013)

1:0 für Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (8. März 2013)

Naja was heißt 1 : 0 Akku kommt auch aus Taiwan und an dem liegts. Der rest tut gut. Außerdem war die rede von Bremsen  und an die Optik von einer Hope da kommt nix ran 1 : 0 für mich


----------



## ChrizzMTB (8. März 2013)

Carcass schrieb:
			
		

> Hab auch immernoch Probleme mit der Lampe. Einziges Teil von Hope des nich so ganz ist wie es soll





			
				Carcass schrieb:
			
		

> Hope ist DIE MACHT!



owned by himself


----------



## ChrizzMTB (8. März 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Beim Pumptrackbau oder bei diversen Waldaktion hättest Du mich gerne "entphantomisieren" können...



dachte mehr ans radfahrn..


----------



## berglady81 (8. März 2013)

kommt ihr heute Abend zum biken
LG Leonie


----------



## mephy (8. März 2013)

Wenns nich regnet bin ich da


----------



## mephy (8. März 2013)

Shit. Beide rückleuchten die ich hab sind kaputt...hat evtl jemand eine über inkl batterien die er nachher mitbringen und mir ausleihen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (9. März 2013)

Hi,

gestern beim NR mit einer Dame und 4 Buben ein paar Asse aus dem Ärmel schütteln (Trails waren großteils überraschend fahrbar) hat echt Laune gemacht
Sorry dass es am Schluß so unorganisiert war, weil ich "heimpressiert" hab.

CU
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (9. März 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Sorry dass es am Schluß so unorganisiert war, weil ich "heimpressiert" hab.



Nene, war prima! Bin froh das jemand heim gefunden hat.
Außerdem war das am Schluß doch einiges an Laub was vom Himmel fiel


----------



## Kailinger (10. März 2013)

Kachelmann sagt: trocken bis 13 Uhr. Glauben wir ihm mal - bin da!


----------



## rosenland (10. März 2013)

Ich auch.


----------



## rosenland (10. März 2013)

schön war's heute!


----------



## cubescott (14. März 2013)

Der Blick auf den Kalender zeigt:
In 2 Wochen ist schon Karfreitag, d.h. morgen letzte Chance für nen *Inofficial Nightride* !
Hat jemand Bock?


----------



## riderhardy (14. März 2013)

Moin,

Hab leider Spätschicht


----------



## mephy (15. März 2013)

bekommen heute abend Besuch. Daher leider nein


----------



## Carcass (15. März 2013)

Ich mach "pause" und geh ins Fitness Studio


----------



## Kailinger (17. März 2013)

Nächsten Freitag schon um 17.30 Uhr!
Wir checken den Track nochmal, dazu sollts einigermaßen hell sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (17. März 2013)

Klingt gut. Aber wenn die Wetterlage so bleibt müssen wir das eine stück umfahren. Schade..


----------



## mephy (17. März 2013)

17.30 uhr geht bei mir auch. Hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2013)

Moin,

Hoffe es klappt bei mir auch, sonst bis Samstag um 10ne


----------



## rosenland (18. März 2013)

Autsch... 

http://youtu.be/053OeHzH8qw


----------



## cubescott (18. März 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag schon um 17.30 Uhr!
> Wir checken den Track nochmal, dazu sollts einigermaßen hell sein...



Auf 17.30 h schaff ichs ned, dann back ich halt scho mal mein Kuchen.


----------



## mephy (18. März 2013)

Erinnert mich an unser Erlebnis beim Nightride am 08.03.


----------



## Carcass (18. März 2013)

Das kommt davon wenn man 29er Fährt


----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2013)

Moin,

Andi,du magst 29er gelle


----------



## Carcass (18. März 2013)

Bestrafung muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (18. März 2013)

Wie hoch ist die Strafe


----------



## Carcass (19. März 2013)

Siehe Video  Bei Leonie wir ne ausnahme gemacht


----------



## Kailinger (20. März 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag schon um 17.30 Uhr!
> Wir checken den Track nochmal, dazu sollts einigermaßen hell sein...



ACHTUNG: Wir fahren am Freitag um 18.00 Uhr wie von Nico angekündigt. Vorher langts mir ned!


----------



## mephy (21. März 2013)

geht klar


----------



## Carcass (21. März 2013)

Ich werd wohl erst am Samstag kommen muss doch meine kräfte sparen


----------



## cubescott (21. März 2013)

18.00 h
Jubel in 5 Etagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (23. März 2013)

Moin,

Danke für den tollen Tag, klasse Strecke, tolle Organisation, wie immer halt, ein dank auch von meinen Bike Freunden aus Ludwigsburg , die sich sehr über die Einladung
gefreut haben


----------



## stromberg-biker (23. März 2013)

bin leider total erkältet, hatte den heutigen Termin eigentlich auf dem Plan... naja, vielleicht nächstes Jahr.


----------



## mephy (23. März 2013)

Der Tag war echt genial. Die Strecke war super und selbst das Wetter hat einigermaßen mitgespielt. Ich denke das wird jetzt meine Trainingsstrecke.


----------



## riderhardy (23. März 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Der Tag war echt genial. Die Strecke war super und selbst das Wetter hat einigermaßen mitgespielt. Ich denke das wird jetzt meine Trainingsstrecke.



Moin,

Super Idee, werde das auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## riderhardy (23. März 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Der Tag war echt genial. Die Strecke war super und selbst das Wetter hat einigermaßen mitgespielt. Ich denke das wird jetzt meine Trainingsstrecke.



Moin,

Super Idee, werde das auch mal wieder fahren


----------



## Carcass (24. März 2013)

Schee wars hätte nur ein paar grad wärmer sein können. Aber Strecken technisch waren schon sehr schöne sachen dabei.


----------



## cubescott (27. März 2013)

Träum ich oder ham die den Winterpokal einfach verlängert?
Ich wollt eigentlich ab Ostern erstmal die Füße hochlegen.:


----------



## Carcass (28. März 2013)

Rainer du hast genug getan und das hast du MIR am Samstag bewiesen. Ich zeihe den Hut vor dir du bist halt schon ne Maschine wenns drum geht


----------



## mephy (28. März 2013)

Fährt am Ostersonntag eigentlich jemand morgens wenns Wetter passt? Hätte da Zeit bis ca. 14 Uhr


----------



## Carcass (28. März 2013)

Ich fahr am Samstag in Bikepark egal was für Wetter. Die Saison wird eröffnet ihr dürft gern beiwohnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (28. März 2013)

@_Winterpokal_er: An Ostermontag könnt Ihr gerne die Füße hochlegen
 @_bike_ Parker : Bikepark is ****** da kommen mir immer so Verrückte entgegen beim hochradeln.
 @_Sonntag_s Radler: Ich bin da bei Mutti und mache was für die Figur.

ABER: Wo sind die Freitags we ride in the Night Fahrer? Hat Jemand Bock
Morgen Spätnachmittag (sagen wir 16:00) loszufahren und dann gegen ~21:00 zurück zu kommen. Den Teilnehmern winken 20 fette Pokal Punkte!
Immer vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, sonst eben Hallen Halma.


----------



## mephy (28. März 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> ABER: Wo sind die Freitags we ride in the Night Fahrer? Hat Jemand Bock
> Morgen Spätnachmittag (sagen wir 16:00) loszufahren und dann gegen ~21:00 zurück zu kommen. Den Teilnehmern winken 20 fette Pokal Punkte!
> Immer vorausgesetzt es regnet nicht, sonst eben Hallen Halma.



Sorry morgen abend bin ich schon anderweitig verplant...


----------



## Tuxer (28. März 2013)

Wenn's Wetter paßt bin ich am So. dabei (muss Sommerpokalpunkte sammeln ..)


----------



## cubescott (29. März 2013)

Nach "BOA-Extrem" fahre ich heute um 13.00 h "Lauffen Extrem" = 7-Hügel-Panoramarunde. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren? 
Falls sich keiner meldet starte ich ab Walheim !
Bin leider zeitlich auf 16.00h limitiert sonst wär ich gerne heut später mt Tilo + X in die Nacht reingefahren. 

CU 
Rainer


----------



## rosenland (29. März 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Nach "BOA-Extrem" fahre ich heute um 13.00 h "Lauffen Extrem" = 7-Hügel-Panoramarunde. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mitzufahren?
> Falls sich keiner meldet starte ich ab Walheim !
> Bin leider zeitlich auf 16.00h limitiert sonst wär ich gerne heut später mt Tilo + X in die Nacht reingefahren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rainer, 
hätte Lust auf eine entspannte Runde. Steht das Angebot noch?
Gruss Oli


----------



## Tuxer (29. März 2013)

Servus Jungs,

wär heut auch dabei 13 Uhr am Base Camp?
 @oli treffen un 12:45 bei dir vorm Haus?


----------



## rosenland (29. März 2013)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wär heut auch dabei 13 Uhr am Base Camp?
> @oli treffen un 12:45 bei dir vorm Haus?



Okay 1245 
Hol mich ab. 
Aber entspannt. 
Hab Urlaub


----------



## rosenland (29. März 2013)

Ich fahre übrigens mit dem 14,5 Kilo Rad. Nur zur Info.


----------



## cubescott (29. März 2013)

Toll, treffen uns um 13.00h am Basecamp.
Gut Oli, wir lassen die 2 steilsten Hügel weg, tut mir auch gut

Bis gleich
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (30. März 2013)

Wer morgen um 9:30h fährt, bitte bei Last Minute Biking eintragen.
Wird morgen eine Osterrunde nix wildes.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (30. März 2013)

schweres gerät oder eher asphalt?


----------



## rosenland (30. März 2013)

Hallo?
Die enztalradler fahren parallel....


----------



## ChrizzMTB (30. März 2013)

ich wollt sagen ich hätt eher bock auf ne langsame traillastige runde mit >= 160mm federweg.. 

eher nicht auf 29er.. (wobei das sind schneeflocken im wetterbercht  )

ach egal. ich komm mit dem schweren. ich werd auf jeden fall langsam fahrn. vielleicht kommen ja auch ein paar boa "cool"?


----------



## rosenland (30. März 2013)

FÃ¼r 29er wÃ¤re es zu dreckig. ð
Ich fahre 14 GÃ¤nge, 14 Kilo.


----------



## mephy (31. März 2013)

Und schon Fitt? Denkt an die Zeitumstellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (31. März 2013)

klaro 
oli,nix 29er?
bis gleich...


----------



## rosenland (31. März 2013)

bin dabei...

Tuxer holste mich ab?

fahre um 0915 los...


----------



## Tuxer (31. März 2013)

29er schlaffen länger... dreh heut mittag ne Runde.


----------



## mephy (31. März 2013)

War ne schöne Tour heute. Danke an den guide


----------



## bikeritzel (31. März 2013)

jau,war heute ne cremige runde. @Tuxer:echt,schlafen 29er länger?muss ich nächste woche mal testen.
so long....


----------



## riderhardy (31. März 2013)

Frohe Ostern


----------



## rosenland (31. März 2013)

Tuxer schrieb:


> 29er schlaffen länger... dreh heut mittag ne Runde.



Hätte auch fast verschlafen. 
Blöde zeitumstellung. 
Mir reichts für heute, war insgesamt 5 Std unterwegs.


----------



## bikeritzel (6. April 2013)

wer bringt morgen die performance aufs bike?!
0930 boa basecam.
bis denne....


----------



## Tuxer (6. April 2013)

Bin dabei muss mein neues Laufrad testen ..


----------



## rosenland (6. April 2013)

leider keine zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (6. April 2013)

Kann morgen leider auch nicht.


----------



## MTBle (7. April 2013)

Tuxer schrieb:


> Bin dabei muss mein neues Laufrad testen ..


Cool, ein Rad für die BOA Krabbelgruppe!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (8. April 2013)

^^war in der pfalz


----------



## Kailinger (9. April 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> ^^war in der pfalz



biete Daqing/China...


----------



## riderhardy (9. April 2013)

Ha ihr beiden, biete Ruhrpott


----------



## ChrizzMTB (9. April 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> biete Daqing/China...



Dein Job scheint auch nicht gerade uninteressant zu sein..


----------



## mephy (10. April 2013)

Freitag abend soll anscheinend einigermaßen gutes wetter sein. Wer kommt?


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Kommt heut abend wer wenns nich regnet?


----------



## cubescott (12. April 2013)

Durch die Umstellung auf den Sommerfahrplan (18.00h) wirds bei mir immer eng so dass ich nicht fest zusagen kann, ich hab aber vor heut abend zu kommen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (12. April 2013)

wenn alle drei Faktoren (Zeit/Freigabe/Wetter) passen komm ich


----------



## berglady81 (12. April 2013)

ich komme wenns nicht regnet
LG Leonie


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Also in löchgau ist alles dunkel und es sieht stark nach regen aus


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Und der wind ist übel


----------



## MTBle (12. April 2013)

in Sersa donnerts ond regnats
I ben raus


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Löchgau jetzt auch. Besigheim sieht noch schön aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. April 2013)

Bis um 18h sollts aber eigentlich durch sein !? unsicher sei


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Also in löchgau siehts wieder freundlicher aus. Bin mir aber nich sicher obs hält


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. April 2013)

da kommt die nächste front (aus frankreich, wie immer). ich lasses bleiben


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Na jut dann haus putzen anstatt biken :-( nen schönen abend euch allen


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. April 2013)

man hätt halt einfach tagsüber lieber biken statt arbeiten sollen  bis sonntag, schätz ich mal


----------



## mephy (12. April 2013)

Tja hätten wir mal was gescheites gelernt


----------



## mephy (18. April 2013)

Falls es morgen nicht regnen sollte bin ich um 18 Uhr an der Base. Wer kommt noch?


----------



## Carcass (18. April 2013)

Eventuell dabei. Kanns noch nicht sicher sagen!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. April 2013)

wens net regnet klaro ...


----------



## MTBle (18. April 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Falls es morgen nicht regnen sollte bin ich um 18 Uhr an der Base. Wer kommt noch?


Bin auf ner Messe aber Sonntag habe ich vor zu kommen wenn Wetter mit spielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (18. April 2013)

dito - morgen: nope, 
Sonntag je nach Wetter!


----------



## marco63 (19. April 2013)

Hi,wann und wo trefft ihr euch?


----------



## cubescott (19. April 2013)

Hi,

freitag abends um 18.00 h und sonntags um 9.30 h

Start am Radsportheim an der Enz. Nähere Infos und Anfahrt auf der Homepage www.rsv-besigheim.de unter BOAs MTB.

Werde heute, wie letzten Freitag auch, am Start sein.

Viele Grüße
Rainer


----------



## mephy (19. April 2013)

Update: Ich kann heute leider doch nicht. Ist was dazwischen gekommen. Dafür dann Sonntag wenns Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## marco63 (19. April 2013)

Hi Rainer
danke fü die info! Wenn ich das zeitlich packe,bin ich dabei.Wenn nicht,dann eben sonntag.
Gruß Marco


----------



## Nico M. (19. April 2013)

Hab vor heut zu kommen, aber nur wenn es nicht pisst.
Aktuell tröpelt es in BiBi.


----------



## cubescott (20. April 2013)

An alle Wetter-Pessimisten und Daheimgebliebenen, Arschbeißen erlaubt !

Wir hatten eine tolle Freitagstour bei für April genialen MTB-Bedingungen, alle Trails trocken. Wurden auf den Höhen des Strombergs mit nem schönen Sonnenuntergang belohnt. Nachdem alle Zeit, Lust und Licht mitgebracht hatten, waren wir erst nach 1/2 10 zu Hause (ohne -Pause)

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTBFan82 (21. April 2013)

moin,

fahrt heut bei dem wetter jemand? beim blick ausm fenster bin ich alles andere als begeistert

Gruß Simon


----------



## mephy (21. April 2013)

Regenrisiko bei 30%. Regenmenge: kleiner 0.1 mm
Das hört sich doch gut an 
Hoffe es kommt auch jemand der den Guide spielen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (21. April 2013)

ich habs schon vor...

(also zu kommen, nicht das mit dem guide)

ich überleg noch zwischen 29 und panzer..


----------



## mephy (21. April 2013)

Nimm den Panzer


----------



## ChrizzMTB (21. April 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Nimm den Panzer



Du willst doch nur dass ich den Anker spiel..


----------



## Tuxer (21. April 2013)

bin dabei mit 29...


----------



## Carcass (21. April 2013)

Wieso fahrt ihr alle sowas uncooles 29er mässiges? 27,5 ist doch der Trend also kauft euch neue Bikes


----------



## rosenland (21. April 2013)

Hauptsache man fährt überhaupt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (21. April 2013)

Ich bevorzuge Berg ab zufahren und Bergauf zu shutteln


----------



## ChrizzMTB (21. April 2013)

so. schee wars. inklusive hot dog


----------



## Carcass (21. April 2013)

Wo wart ihr den so unterwegs?


----------



## marco63 (21. April 2013)

ja,doch war schee.man kann's nur wiederholen|!!!


----------



## Kailinger (21. April 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wo wart ihr den so unterwegs?



Stromberg.


----------



## rosenland (21. April 2013)

Gibt's da was zum liften?


----------



## mephy (21. April 2013)

Danke kai für die tour heute. War echt genial. Und die wurst am ende. Einfach perfekt


----------



## Kailinger (21. April 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Gibt's da was zum liften?



So viel Falten hast Du doch noch garnicht.


----------



## rosenland (22. April 2013)

Meinte auch eher Treppenlifter, bei dem Rentneraufkommen Sonntag mittags. 
"Des isch aber koin offizieller weg!"

"Stimmt, das ist aber auch kein offizieller Parkplatz hier mitten im Wald."


----------



## Lembergerrolf (26. April 2013)

http://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-besigheim-18224345.html

Also Indoor- Wetter am Samstag!

Zeit also mal was Neues auszuprobieren!

X(Cross)-Training in der CROSS ARENA im Ziegelwerk in Besigheim immer Samstags von 17-18:30 Uhr

schaut mal rein!

hier noch Infos: CROSS ARENA


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (26. April 2013)

Da kommt man aus Frankreich, und niemand hat sich für heute eingetragen! 
Kai ist wie üblich in China und der Präsi hat immer ne Ausrede aber was ist mit dem Rest? 
Nur noch Hochleistungs Sessel pupsen oder kommt Ihr mit der Hitze nicht klar?


----------



## mephy (26. April 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Da kommt man aus Frankreich, und niemand hat sich für heute eingetragen!
> Kai ist wie üblich in China und der Präsi hat immer ne Ausrede aber was ist mit dem Rest?
> Nur noch Hochleistungs Sessel pupsen oder kommt Ihr mit der Hitze nicht klar?


 
Wie wärs mit einfach keine Zeit?


----------



## marco63 (26. April 2013)

Ja genau,es gibt leute die arbeiten efwas lãnger;-(
So ist das leben,muß man durch!
Dann halt bis sonntag........Gruß marco


----------



## ChrizzMTB (26. April 2013)

1. Heut ist Hauptversammlung
2. Nico wollt kommen (viel Spass im Regen ;o>)
3. In dem Ton findet man sowieso keine Mitfahrer


----------



## Nico M. (26. April 2013)

Servus,

wollt heut schon fahren. Bring die kleine um 17 Uhr nach Besge ins Training und schaue dann nach dem Wetter. Wenn es passt gebe ich Gas und bin um 18 Uhr am Start.

Bin aber schon ein Schönwetterfahrer... Wenn es also nach Regen aussieht, fahre ich lieber mit dem Auto zur HV.

Achja und herzlich willkommen zurück - der Ton ist ja Dein Alter .

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Nico M. (26. April 2013)

Es hat gerade angefangen zu Pissen in BiBi. Wird nichts mit biken. Gehe noch joggen und komme dann mit dem Auto zur HV.


----------



## MTBle (26. April 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Achja und herzlich willkommen zurück - der Ton ist ja Dein Alter .


Ja für meinen Charme bin ich berühmt! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Nachdem sich außer mir niemand eingetragen hat, fahre ich ab Sersheim.

Hoffen wir mal auf Sonntag.


----------



## Kailinger (3. Mai 2013)

Heute keine?
Grüßle Kai


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Mai 2013)

blödes wetter irgendwie..

http://www.wetteronline.de/?pcid=pc_city_weather&gid=10738


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo77 (3. Mai 2013)

Bin da und bringe ein Kumpel mit.


----------



## Nico M. (3. Mai 2013)

War so um kurz nach 17 Uhr in Besge und hier habe ich mein Scheibenwischer gebraucht. Bin ein Schönwetterfahrer und gehe daher jetzt joggen.

Bin morgen und am Sonntag (seperat) am Start.

All diejenigen die es auf 18 Uhr wagen, wünsche ich ein trockene und schöne Tour.

Lg, Nico M.


----------



## cubescott (4. Mai 2013)

Hi,

hab mich für die Tour morgen beim Termin oben eingetragen. Aber wie schon per mail gesagt werd ich mit dem Rad zum Treffpunkt (Gronau) kommen.

Bis morgen
Rainer


----------



## ChrizzMTB (4. Mai 2013)

dito. Ich fahr direkt hin.


----------



## MTBFan82 (5. Mai 2013)

ich komm auch direkt hin


----------



## cubescott (5. Mai 2013)

Moin,

wow, die Sonne lacht und die BOA's kriechen aus den Winterlöchern.
7 beim Termin gemeldet, + Roland der mit mir rüberfährt, + Marc & Daniel, + Andy, + Steffen + x die's gleich von Bietigheim laufen lassen, + die 2 Kollegen von Daniel, + ??? 

Das gibt ne tolle Truppe die wohl nach der Tour ne 2. Haut (Schlammschicht) mit nach Hause nehmen.

Bis später
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (5. Mai 2013)

Wetter ist genial! Ich komm auch...


----------



## Jo77 (5. Mai 2013)

Super Ausfahrt. War zwar Dreckig aber geil. Bitte irgend wann nochmal ;-)


----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

Beim nächsten mal würd ich auch mit! Hab leider ein kleines Bremsen problem weshalb es heut leider nicht geklappt hat


----------



## ChrizzMTB (5. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal würd ich auch mit! Hab leider ein kleines Bremsen problem weshalb es heut leider nicht geklappt hat



Hope?


----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

Ja mit Hope aber gestern waren ganze 20 Leute im Park sonst hat sich niemand getraut der Schlamm war stellenweise 20 cm Tief und nach genügend dreckbeschuss ging nix mehr. Die Avid und Shimano fahrer hatten das selbe problem. Matsch und Sand böse kombo.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (5. Mai 2013)

beerfelden?


----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

Jap. War ne erfahrung wert aber 2. mal muss ent unbedingt sein


----------



## riderhardy (5. Mai 2013)

Hope hält


----------



## Carcass (5. Mai 2013)

Wie meinen?


----------



## Nico M. (6. Mai 2013)

Hey wir waren doch gestern echt mal eine coole Truppe von 25 Bikern/innen. Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht und alte BOA´s waren auch mal wieder am Start.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (6. Mai 2013)

keinerlei ausfälle super wetter schöne strecke. warum geh ich eigentlich nich immer radeln anstatt zu malochen.
tja wies der zufall will kann ich die schafferei immerhin ab mitwoch für ne gewisse zeit weit von mir schieben deshalb bin ich auf der suche nach diversen teilen vlt hat ja jmd etwas was er gerne loswerden möchte:
- breiter lenker
- gepäckträger für die sattelstütze
- gps
oder vlt zum ausleihen einen einrädrigen radanhänger.


grüßle dani


----------



## goSCHNITZELgo (6. Mai 2013)

@ Nico M.,
@ ARB,

no Fails, no Truth, no Bike!
*autsch*

.. Alaska, ich komme.. ;O)) *kein Bock auf 4 Wochen Fisch*!
Grüße Keule


----------



## Carcass (7. Mai 2013)

Keule sucht jetzt für die ENBW nach endlagern in Alaska?


----------



## Kailinger (10. Mai 2013)

Bin raus dieses WE.
Heut abend gibts Druck aufs Ohr, Sonntag Konfirmation...
Schad!
Kai


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2013)

Sind die nächsten 2 Wochen draußen , machen die Trails in Bozen unsicher

@ Kai: was gibt's denn auf die Ohren?


----------



## Carcass (10. Mai 2013)

29. Mai MAXIMAL ABFAHRA!! Es geht nach Saalbach! Wer mit will und infos braucht melde sich bis Sonntag! Nächste woche wird gebucht also haltet euch ran!


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2013)

Dann sehen wir und dort Andi, nehmen wir auf der Rückfahrt mit
Ride on


----------



## Nico M. (10. Mai 2013)

Bin dieses WE ebenfalls raus.
Fahre heut Abend eine lockere Neckar Tour, da ich schon wieder Husten habe... F*ck -  drittes Mal dieses Jahr!

Viel Spaß Euch heute Abend...

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Carcass (10. Mai 2013)

Bin 30. Bis zum 3. Dort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (10. Mai 2013)

bin noch nich sicher ob ich komm...fühl mich so schlapp heut...


----------



## mephy (10. Mai 2013)

Ok frau sagt ich soll radfahren gehen. Bis gleich dann


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Bin 30. Bis zum 3. Dort



Na das passt doch, Marcel
Ist wohl mit seinen Kumpels auch dort


----------



## berglady81 (10. Mai 2013)

Vielen dank für die e-mail 
zum biken für den 4.05

lg leonie


----------



## Carcass (10. Mai 2013)

Hardy ich hab den Marcel angestifftet dazu  War meine idee die Aktion


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2013)

Ja klasse, war ne Super Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goSCHNITZELgo (10. Mai 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Ja klasse, war ne Super Idee



Hallo Hardy,

bin dir gestern bei Bietigheim zwisschen Bissingen an der Enz entlang "entgegengekommen". 

"Posa Haus Blitz Kannone!" - wäre fast überfahren worden! Bei einer Kollision hätten wir locker leicht mit 1,7 TWh/eL² Wert aus dem Cern "überschritten".

Kurz gesagt - 90KG auf 105KG X 2 X 32KMh direkt - is immer schlecht! 

Astrologen dürfen nachrechnen ;O)

Grüße Keule der heute "Ruhetag" hat


----------



## riderhardy (10. Mai 2013)

goSCHNITZELgo schrieb:


> Hallo Hardy,
> 
> bin dir gestern bei Bietigheim zwisschen Bissingen an der Enz entlang "entgegengekommen".
> 
> ...



Moin

Gestern in Bissingen, nö, gestern war ich mit Leonie im Bottwartal unterwegs,
kann es sein das wir uns Mittwoch fast gerammt haben im
Rothenacker Wald, waren da unterwegs mit der Gruppe


----------



## marco63 (10. Mai 2013)

Na Hardy.....schon angekommen?


----------



## Uli A (12. Mai 2013)

goSCHNITZELgo schrieb:


> Hallo Hardy,
> 
> bin dir gestern bei Bietigheim zwisschen Bissingen an der Enz entlang "entgegengekommen".
> 
> ...



Hallo Keule,
Das war vermutlich ich. Hatte trotz 83,5 kg und Einsatz meines Bremsfallschirms einen Anhalteweg von geschätzt 420 m. Musste meine neuen Bremsbeläge schonen. Da wars't Du schon nicht mehr zu sehen Soll heißen, ich hatte es eilig.

VG
Uli

Uli


----------



## MTBle (12. Mai 2013)

Melde mich für heute ab, bei mir schiffts


----------



## mephy (12. Mai 2013)

Bin heute auch raus...brauch mal ne Pause


----------



## MTBFan82 (12. Mai 2013)

moin, das wetter ist echt mies, bin also nicht am start


----------



## goSCHNITZELgo (12. Mai 2013)

Uli A schrieb:


> Hallo Keule,
> Das war vermutlich ich. Hatte trotz 83,5 kg und Einsatz meines Bremsfallschirms einen Anhalteweg von geschätzt 420 m. Musste meine neuen Bremsbeläge schonen. Da wars't Du schon nicht mehr zu sehen Soll heißen, ich hatte es eilig.
> 
> VG
> ...



Aha.. alles klar!.. wurde heuer übelst von einem KFZ geschnitten und ausgerechnet am Berg ausgebremst. Kenne den Täter auch noch PERSÖNLICH! .. werde wohl der russischen KFZ-Camera Gepflogenheit folgen und jetzt jeden Meter mitschneiden. Man weis ja nie!

Gepflegte Spülung von oben gab´s heuer natrürlich auch und das sogar Gratis. Wetterbericht hat aber exakt gepasst. Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bis 14:00 Uhr ca. 85% ab 17:00 Uhr nur noch ca. 25%. 

So long! 

P.S: nur mal angemerkt - zwischen Besga, Ingersheim, Pleidelsheim und zurück über die Felsengärten finden sich 1A Wege mit Klasse Ausblick auf das Neckartal. Nicht groß zum KM schruppen aber was fürs Auge. Gibt allerdings in den Weinbergen einige Sackgassen mit Tragepassagen - die Mühe lohnt!


----------



## Kailinger (16. Mai 2013)

Wenns morgen ned voll schifft, würd ich schon fahren...


----------



## riderhardy (17. Mai 2013)

Moin, wir auch heute, allerdings im Vinschgau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (17. Mai 2013)

Bei der Siffe bin ich raus. Hab kein Bock mehr drauf, echt!
Morgen wirds Wetter wohl gut.-->
Wir sind ab 17.00 Uhr Pumptracken am HQ. Früher ist der Kurs wohl nicht trocken...
Kai


----------



## Carcass (18. Mai 2013)

Morgen Pumptrack??? Meinst der ist echt Trocken?? Geil wärs scho ich schau vorbei


----------



## Kailinger (18. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Morgen Pumptrack??? Meinst der ist echt Trocken?? Geil wärs scho ich schau vorbei



Liest Du eMails?


----------



## Carcass (18. Mai 2013)

Postfach war so voll habs gerade gecheckt


----------



## OriOri (18. Mai 2013)

Ich wurde morgen wieder mal zum 9:30- treff kommen. Ist sonst noch jemand am start?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. Mai 2013)

das kommt ganz auf's wetter an. Aber für morgen vormittag sieht es ja gut aus.


----------



## MTBFan82 (19. Mai 2013)

regnets oder regnets ned?, ich glaub ich komm heut ned


----------



## ChrizzMTB (19. Mai 2013)

dooch sieht guat aus. also ich komm. überleg nur noch welches bike ;o>


----------



## mephy (23. Mai 2013)

Hey Andy, bist du seit neuestem unter die Kneipenbesitzer gegangen?

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0Bx2RiCNT-ZGoWEtja0MxTDFWSTA/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2013)

Klar!  Ne den Laden gibts schon lange ich hab auch schonmal gefragt ob es eine Verbindung zu meiner Familie gibt (stammen aus Vaihingen Enz) naheliegend wäre es ja aber dem ist nicht so.
Aber ne Kneipe wäre nix für mich da darf man nur den andern Leuten ausschenken  Und nich sich selber einschenken


----------



## mephy (23. Mai 2013)

klar darfst dier selbst auch einschenken...wenn dann aber zuviel selbst vernichtest machst ja keinen gewinn mehr


----------



## Carcass (23. Mai 2013)

Ich hab keine Zeit zum Trinken ich Bike zuviel


----------



## Kailinger (26. Mai 2013)

Bei 95% Regenchance sag ich mal ab für morgen.
Freitag war dann doch noch ganz witzig, zumindest trocken vom Himmel...


----------



## Carcass (26. Mai 2013)

War heut fahren und es war stellenweise echt Nass. Wenns dann ochmal Regnet wirs echt pervers.


----------



## MTBle (27. Mai 2013)

Das Wetter morgen wird fein, ideal zum schaufeln. 
Ich bin also morgen mit von der Partie wenn wir den Pumptrack auf Hochglanz bringen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (27. Mai 2013)

Ich komm eventuell etwas später Arbeitsbedingt aber ich bin da!


----------



## goSCHNITZELgo (29. Mai 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich komm eventuell etwas später Arbeitsbedingt aber ich bin da!



Zum Thema Kneipe - wenn der Reifen "platt" ist und es von oben schüttet wie Hölle.. immer beim "Cafe Anker" in Besga zwischenparken (obere Fussgängerzone).. sind Bikerfreundlich.. gib´t von Pasta, über Pizza bishin zur Donauwelle (echte Sahne + frische Kirschen) alles.. was das Bikerherz begehrt! Ja, ohne frage - Weizen gibt´s auch!

Greets Fettbömmel aka Rinderniere das Schnitzel!


----------



## Kailinger (1. Juni 2013)

Ich glaub der Wald trocknet niee wieder....
Wenn wir Pech haben überschwemmts auch noch den Pumptrack!
Langweilig wirds also sicher ned...
Kai


----------



## Carcass (1. Juni 2013)

Ich kauf mir glaub mal nen Schlauchboot


----------



## MTBle (1. Juni 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Wald trocknet niee wieder....


Nicolai und Lungi waren wohl doch die falsche Wahl. Wir brauchen das hier http://surlybikes.com/bikes/moonlander
Oder Tretboot


> Wenn wir Pech haben überschwemmts auch noch den Pumptrack!
> Kai


Sind wir da eigentlich versichert, gegen Elementarschäden und so?


----------



## cubescott (1. Juni 2013)

und ich switch auf Plan B beim Strombike:

Fahrn bis zur Verpflegungsstation und dort Kuchen futtern bis zum Umfallen,
Heimfahrt dann im Besenwagen.
Vorher zieh ich natürlich s' BOA-Trikot aus


----------



## riderhardy (1. Juni 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> und ich switch auf Plan B beim Strombike:
> 
> Fahrn bis zur Verpflegungsstation und dort Kuchen futtern bis zum Umfallen,
> Heimfahrt dann im Besenwagen.
> Vorher zieh ich natürlich s' BOA-Trikot aus



Moin

Rainer , des glaub ich jetzet ne


----------



## Kailinger (2. Juni 2013)

Glück gehabt, der Pumptrack hat das Hochwasser unbeschadet überlebt!


----------



## riderhardy (2. Juni 2013)

Bin heute vorbei geradelt, Gott sei Dank


----------



## Carcass (2. Juni 2013)

Ohne die vergrabenen Fässer hätte es anders ausgesehn da kannst dir sicher sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Juni 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Glück gehabt, der Pumptrack hat das Hochwasser unbeschadet überlebt!



Vielleicht kommt ja noch was nach


----------



## Carcass (3. Juni 2013)

Des doch ne Lüge! Sonnenschein is angesagt!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. Juni 2013)

also grad regnets..


----------



## mephy (3. Juni 2013)

Ja das war ganz schön knapp. War gestern auch kurz in der Nähe und da war kein Wasser am RSV....


----------



## Kailinger (9. Juni 2013)

Bin leider raus nachher, flieg wieder mal in der Weltgschicht rum...Schade!
Kai


----------



## MTBFan82 (9. Juni 2013)

regen regen regen regen zum kotzen ist das...


----------



## Carcass (9. Juni 2013)

Hatte auch pläne für heut aber..... es reicht langsame echt..


----------



## ChrizzMTB (9. Juni 2013)

Wetter heut war doch geil. Halt net um 9:30h..


----------



## Carcass (9. Juni 2013)

Ich wollt in Park und des lohnt net erst mittags


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (14. Juni 2013)

bike putzen...

(tragt euch doch mal oben ein leutz..)


----------



## Carcass (14. Juni 2013)

Meins ist zerlegt bin raus..


----------



## Robby2107 (14. Juni 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> bike putzen...
> 
> (tragt euch doch mal oben ein leutz..)




Bin nachher dabei


----------



## Lammbock79 (16. Juni 2013)

Moin,
bin neu hier im Forum. Möchte morgen ein bißchen den Wald rocken.
Hat jemand was geplant und hätte nichts gegen etwas Gesellschaft? 
Komme aus Asperg.
LG


----------



## Kailinger (16. Juni 2013)

Freitags 18.00 Uhr, Sonntags 9.30. Steht auch oben rechts im LMB.

Bin raus nachher, muss jetzt zuerst a bisle schlafen. Hobbybarkeeping und Sonntagsmorgensbolzen lässt sich nicht so recht vereinbaren...

Morgen 19 Uhr bisle Pumptracken!

Kai


----------



## Sarah35 (16. Juni 2013)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lammbock79 (16. Juni 2013)

Danke fürs Bescheid geben. Das LMB hab ich nicht gesehen.
Sonntags 9:30Uhr ist jetzt nicht so ganz meine Zeit. Komme am WE immer erst gegen 11:00Uhr in die Pötte.  
LG


----------



## cubescott (16. Juni 2013)

Sarah35 schrieb:


> .



Meine Beiträge sind meistens kurz und knapp, aber so kurz hab ich's noch nicht geschafft

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## ChrizzMTB (16. Juni 2013)

Lammbock79 schrieb:


> Danke fürs Bescheid geben. Das LMB hab ich nicht gesehen.
> Sonntags 9:30Uhr ist jetzt nicht so ganz meine Zeit. Komme am WE immer erst gegen 11:00Uhr in die Pötte.
> LG



Macht nix. Ich war eh der Einzigste der da war.


----------



## rosenland (16. Juni 2013)

Eben auf den Punkt gebracht.


----------



## Nico M. (17. Juni 2013)

Hey Leute,

Sonntag war ja nur der Chris am Start: Wie sah es am Freitag vor dem Strombike aus?

Und wie war die diesjährige Strombike?

Wir wurden beim Lehrgang in der Pfalz ganz schön gequält und sind nun wieder im Ländle. Nächstes Biking am Freitag + Samstag .

LG, Nico M.


----------



## Carcass (17. Juni 2013)

Was ist am Samstag??


----------



## ChrizzMTB (17. Juni 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Sonntag war ja nur der Chris am Start: Wie sah es am Freitag vor dem Strombike aus?
> 
> ...



am freitag waren auch keine guides da (bestes wetter, wie sonntag auch). von den boas nur zwei, der rest ludwigsburger. tobi hat dann geguided (war schöne tour). allerdings ist das ist imho immer ein bisschen riskant falls mal was passieren sollte. da heist es dann bestimmt gleich "war ne vereinsausfahrt und der die tour angeführt hat ist schuld und hat ja nicht mal ne ausbildung." viel spass dann mit der haftpflicht..

dito ich werd in nächster zeit erstmal nemmer kommen.

lg
chris


----------



## Nico M. (17. Juni 2013)

@ Andy: Termine sind echt nicht Deine Stärke (schau mal in die Rundmails + morgen kommt noch mal ein Mail) --> Samstag ist 10 Jahresfeier der MTB-Gruppe!

  @Chris: Immer locker bleiben - zwei Guids waren auf Lehrgang. Die anderen + die Biker sind Freitags und Sonntags nicht gefahren, da Samstags Strombike war (wie bekannt)! Wärst halt da mit gefahren!


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juni 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> von den boas nur zwei


Ich hab drei gezählt...



ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> allerdings ist das ist imho immer ein bisschen riskant falls mal was passieren sollte. da heist es dann bestimmt gleich "war ne vereinsausfahrt und der die tour angeführt hat ist schuld und hat ja nicht mal ne ausbildung." viel spass dann mit der haftpflicht..


Mach Dir keine Sorgen, mit oder ohne Guide gibt's in Ba-Wü einen Riesenzirkus wenn sich einer auf nem Weg <2m so schwer verletzt, dass er nimmer weglaufen kann. Lässt sich nur umgehen wenn wir auf den Forstwegen bleiben. Dort und auf geteerten Straßen ist eh jeder selber groß.  




ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> dito ich werd in nächster zeit erstmal nemmer kommen.


Okay, wie Du meinst.


----------



## Carcass (17. Juni 2013)

Wann ist den wieder Pumpen angesagt? Gestern war Zeitlich bei mir nicht möglich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (18. Juni 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wann ist den wieder Pumpen angesagt? Gestern war Zeitlich bei mir nicht möglich



HEUTE (also nachher) 20:00 Uhr


----------



## MTBFan82 (23. Juni 2013)

Moin,

ich bin nun leider doch nicht am Start, die momentane Situation lässt dies nicht zu..


----------



## Kailinger (23. Juni 2013)

Jau schade, wir warn zu dritt. Hat auch nur kurz geregnet. Schöne Runde.


----------



## Jo77 (27. Juni 2013)

Hallo BOA's der Wetterbericht für morgen sieht nicht schlecht aus. Ist jemand am Start?


----------



## cubescott (27. Juni 2013)

Ich hab's fest eingeplant.


----------



## Kailinger (27. Juni 2013)

Ich sag mal das hängt von der Luftfeuchte ab...
Wenn niedrig: ja!


----------



## Kailinger (30. Juni 2013)

Heute 9.15 am Basecamp und Fahrgemeinschaft nach Steinhein (vier Räder), oder 10 Uhr am Bahnhöfle in Steinheim! Ich fahr direkt...


----------



## Nico M. (5. Juli 2013)

Juhu - heute gibt es wieder geiles Bike Wetter --> freu mich schon...
 @Keule: Vielleicht gibt es ja heute hinterher wieder Schnitzel 


Am kommenden Sonntag könnt Ihr Euch nach dem biken bei der NEB-Veranstaltung am Vereinsheim stärken. Hardy und ich sind beim Catering mit von der Partie.


----------



## berglady81 (5. Juli 2013)

Super endlich sonne ich komm heute Abend
Gruss Leonie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (6. Juli 2013)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?


----------



## cubescott (6. Juli 2013)

Ja aber nix BOA.

NEB-Radwandertag mit meinen Mädels.


----------



## Carcass (6. Juli 2013)

Gibts da Bier und was zu essen?


----------



## Di_rk (6. Juli 2013)

Hallo Mephy, war im Winter ein paar mal bei Euch dabei und würde morgen gerne mal wieder mitfahren. Wäre auf Fälle mit dabei wenns stattfindet. Gruß Dirk


----------



## bikeritzel (6. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen um 9:30 am BOA Basecamp.
Wird aber keine NEB Runde....


----------



## mephy (6. Juli 2013)

Also ich werd auf jeden Fall da sein. Kann aber nich guiden. Dafür kenn ich mich zu wenig aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Di_rk (6. Juli 2013)

So gehts mir auch, komme trotzdem!


----------



## cubescott (6. Juli 2013)

Andy = Bikeritzel ist ein Guide mit Lizenz 

Andy = Carcass: Bier gibts in Massen, nur die Auswahl an *veganem* Essen ist doch sehr bescheiden


----------



## riderhardy (6. Juli 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Andy = Bikeritzel ist ein Guide mit Lizenz
> 
> Andy = Carcass: Bier gibts in Massen, nur die Auswahl an *veganem* Essen ist doch sehr bescheiden




@ Andi :bisschen Gras und Blätter finden wir schon


----------



## Kailinger (7. Juli 2013)

Mir langts aufhalb zehne ned aufs rädle...schad!


----------



## rosenland (7. Juli 2013)

Mir schon. Bin da. ð


----------



## Nico M. (8. Juli 2013)

Hey ho,

wie war gestern Eure Tour?
Bin um 14 Uhr von der NEB weg und habe Euch nicht gesehen...

LG, Nico M.


----------



## mephy (8. Juli 2013)

die Tour war genial  Danke nochmal Andy. 
Um 14 Uhr waren wir noch gar nicht da. Waren so um 14:15 Uhr erst in Löchgau


----------



## rosenland (8. Juli 2013)

Ja war klasse. Eselsburg Turm und dann auf dem Kamm weiter.
Wobei ich nach dem Turm ausgestiegen bin, hatte mittags noch einen Termin.
Um 14:15 erst in Löchgau, da hätte ich zuhause Ärger bekommen.

War sogar ein (neues) Mädel dabei, habt also was verpasst


----------



## Nico M. (8. Juli 2013)

Da habt es Ihr Euch am Sonntag wieder gegeben.
Wir waren am Freitag auch heftig unterwegs und ich musste um 20:30 Uhr auf dem direkten Wege nach Hause. (gab trotzdem Ärger, da eine halb Stunde zu spät).

Und wie hat es der neuen Bikerin Ulrike gefallen?


----------



## mephy (8. Juli 2013)

Ich denke soweit ganz gut. Sie war zwischendurch dann mal erstaunt dass Sie "Da" jetzt wirklich runtergefahren ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (8. Juli 2013)

Wir haben uns auf jeden fall ordentlich benommen.


----------



## berglady81 (8. Juli 2013)

Das hoffe ich schwer 
LG Leonie


----------



## mephy (12. Juli 2013)

Wer ist denn heute abend so am start?


----------



## rosenland (12. Juli 2013)

Heute reicht mir nicht, 18 Uhr ist immer sehr knapp.

Bin aber am Sonntag dabei !


----------



## cubescott (12. Juli 2013)

Hi BOA's & Friends !

ich = BOA-Freitagsfahrer komm heut auf jeden Fall.
Keine Bange, auch wenn sich bisher nur 2 oben angemeldet haben. Letzten Freitag war die BOA-Formel wie folgt:

Als Mitfahrer angemeldet 1 zählt doppelt = 2 + Nico + Leonie die sich verbal angemeldet haben = 4 x Faktor 3 = *12* Biker/-innen

Any questions?

CU
Rainer


----------



## mephy (12. Juli 2013)

Krasse Formel Rainer


----------



## mephy (12. Juli 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Heute reicht mir nicht, 18 Uhr ist immer sehr knapp.
> 
> Bin aber am Sonntag dabei !


 
Dann sehen wir uns Sonntag früh in alter Frische


----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2013)

Ich komm um vorbei um 1 2 Hefe zu schlotzn


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich komm um vorbei um 1 2 Hefe zu schlotzn



du machst dem ruf aller dhl r wieder alle ehre


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (12. Juli 2013)

Moin

@ Andi: bist nicht in Saalbach ??


----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2013)

Sonntag gehts los


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Sonntag gehts los



 Fuß geht also wohl wieder


----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2013)

Mehr oder weniger! Biken geht ganzgut kann ihn aber nicht Durchstrecken. Aber des klär ich nach Saalbach


----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> du machst dem ruf aller dhl r wieder alle ehre



Auch Bergabradler brauchen Isotonsiche Getränke


----------



## ChrizzMTB (12. Juli 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Auch Bergabradler brauchen Isotonsiche Getränke



aber immer schön mit ibuprofn mischen. dann isses egal wenn der baum kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (12. Juli 2013)

Wenn du auf einen Baum triffst verändert sich nicht der Baum! Der Baum verändert dich


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juli 2013)

Dieses WE finden keine offiziellen Ausfahrten statt.
Wir sind quasi komplett auf Alpencross bzw. in den Alpen zum biken.
Nächste Woche wieder!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (18. Juli 2013)

bzw. bei den Hardtwaldracers Marathon, da: http://www.hardtwaldracers.de/index?l&i=MQ==&a=0


----------



## Carcass (18. Juli 2013)

Schee isch es in Saalbach und bisher keine Stürze  Bisher gabs nur kapute Bremsbeläge und Speichenbruch deshalb war der gestrige Tag keine so große Ausbeute.


----------



## stromberg-biker (19. Juli 2013)

http://aktuell.tv-ochsenbach.de/wp-c...lakatmitBP.jpg

Vielleicht hat ja jemand ein defektes Rad am 08. September und möchte gerne Laufen gehen 
...oder vielleicht auch nur auf ein Bierchen vorbeischauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




                                                                                       __________________


----------



## mephy (25. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen Abend am Start. Wer noch?


----------



## rosenland (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen, 

habe meinen Startplatz für *SIS* zu verschenken.
Team BOA Besigheimer Offroad Alliance Männchen
-          Nico
-          ???
-          Tobi
-          Andy
Termin 3./4. August

Bei Interesse bitte hier, bei Andy oder mir melden.
Bezahlt ist schon, ist somit für den "Einspringer" kostenlos. 

Habe an dem Termin leider Regierungsstress und manche Kriege sind es nicht wert geführt zu werden...


----------



## cubescott (26. Juli 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Bin morgen Abend am Start. Wer noch?



Die Hitze schreit förmlich nach ner *coolen* BOA-Abendrunde! Bin da.
Bitte Geld nicht vergessen, falls wir unterwegs auftanken müssen.


----------



## mephy (26. Juli 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Die Hitze schreit förmlich nach ner *coolen* BOA-Abendrunde! Bin da.
> Bitte Geld nicht vergessen, falls wir unterwegs auftanken müssen.


 
Du meinst wenn das Wasser alle ist, dass wir mit nem "blonden" isotonischen Sportgetränk auffüllen können?


----------



## mephy (26. Juli 2013)

Ohoh. Ob das wetter hält?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (26. Juli 2013)

hat ja nur kurz leicht geregnet bei mir zeiht gutes Wetter auf.


----------



## mephy (26. Juli 2013)

Jo hier wirds U wieder schön. Bin dann um 18 uhr unten


----------



## Hockdrik (26. Juli 2013)

*MIT "OPEN TRAILS" GEGEN DIE 2m-REGEL IN BAWÜ*

Die DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike) hat sich kürzlich in Hessen im Konsens mit Naturschutzverbänden und Sportvereinen erfolgreich gegen ein Waldgesetz zur Wehr gesetzt, das deutliche Einschränkungen für das Biken im Wald bedeutet hätte.

Unter dem Motto "Open Trails" wird die DIMB jetzt den Rückenwind aus Hessen nutzen, um die 2m-Regel in Baden-Württemberg zu kippen.

Es wäre toll, wenn sich auch in Besigheim und Umgebung Biker finden, die sich engagieren! Dafür gibt es diverse Ansatzpunkte, vom "Like" auf Facebook über Briefe und Mails an Politiker und Verbände bis hin zur Mitarbeit in der DIMB.

Mehr Informationen findet Ihr u.a. hier:
Open Trails auf Facebook
DIMB Homepage


----------



## rosenland (27. Juli 2013)

Moin
Wie heißt der See wo der Strombike immer die große Pause macht? 
Danke!


----------



## cubescott (27. Juli 2013)

Der große See heißt Ehmetsklinge, wenn de Nacktbaden willst lieber 2 km vorher zum etwas kleineren Katzenbacher See.


----------



## rosenland (27. Juli 2013)

Ähh... Wir nehmen den Großen. 

Danke


----------



## Nico M. (27. Juli 2013)

Ich glaub unser Olli will heute baden gehen um den angekündigten Regierungsstress wieder abzuebnen. Sodass er doch beim SIS mitmachen kann.

Drücke Dir die Daumen, denn wir brauchen jeder Fahrer


----------



## wrathchild053 (28. Juli 2013)

Hossa!

Also ich nehme mal schwer an, dass die Murrharrdt Tour heut morgen ins Wasser fällt, oder?


----------



## berglady81 (28. Juli 2013)

guten morgen 

die trails werden hat rutschig und
leicht matschig sein .
LG Leonie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (28. Juli 2013)

Also ich war am Freitag im Forst und der Boden war so Trocken das schon des zeug verdorrt ist. Ich denke mal es kann schon bissle Feucht sein aber des meiste wird der Boden aufgesaugt haben. 
Ich mach mich mal auf in den Park. Euch nen schönen Tag!


----------



## Di_rk (31. Juli 2013)

Kann eine Mitfahrgelegenheit zu SIS am Freitag Mittag für eine Person+Bike anbieten. Zurück hätte ich am Sonntag Mittag nach dem Versuch Auszuschlafen angedacht. Gruß Dirk


----------



## C4VEMAN (1. August 2013)

Hallo, ich komme aus Marbach am Neckar und wollte auch mal bei eurer Freitagabendrunde mitmachen. Hab jetzt aber keine Last Minute Biking Anzeige für morgen gefunden. Fahrt ihr morgen und wo wäre euer Treffpunkt? Gruß Kevin


----------



## Carcass (1. August 2013)

Morgen ist Schlaflos Im Sattel da gehn die meisten hin. Deshalb gibt es dieses Wochenende keine offizielle ausfahrt.


----------



## mephy (1. August 2013)

Jemand der daheimbleibenden für ne runde am sonntag zu haben?


----------



## ChrizzMTB (2. August 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Jemand der daheimbleibenden für ne runde am sonntag zu haben?



ich fahr dahin (sonntag, ca. 9h - 10h los, bei Interesse mir ne pn senden).

http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/

ach und:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=voNqjCAy6Sg&feature=share"]I Only Ride Park - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (2. August 2013)

Das sieht mir sehr nach bikepark aus. Dafür ist mein bike nich geeignet


----------



## Carcass (2. August 2013)

Das ist kein Bikepark und des sollte dein Bike packen auch wenns ein Canyon ist


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. August 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Das sieht mir sehr nach bikepark aus. Dafür ist mein bike nich geeignet



Kann jeder fahren. Das ist ein in den Wald gebauter Flow Trail. So was gibt's in Bundesländern wo die Bevölkerung cooler drauf ist


----------



## mephy (3. August 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Kann jeder fahren. Das ist ein in den Wald gebauter Flow Trail. So was gibt's in Bundesländern wo die Bevölkerung cooler drauf ist



Bis wann soll ich dir spätestens bescheid geben? Bin heut auf ner hochzeit und weiß nicht wie lang es get


----------



## ChrizzMTB (3. August 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Bis wann soll ich dir spätestens bescheid geben? Bin heut auf ner hochzeit und weiß nicht wie lang es get




hab Dir ne PN gesendet.


----------



## bikeritzel (5. August 2013)

Sodele,
SIS 2013 ist leider schon wieder zu Ende.
Es waren mal wieder grandiose SIS-Days im Erdbeertal.
Einen kurzen Bericht hat der SWR heute ausgestrahlt:
http://www.swr.de/landesschau-rp/en...853470/pv=video/nid=8504516/6ipuwe/index.html

Unsere BOA Ladys 2er Team machte den 2. Platz klar. 

Danke an alle die mit von der Party waren!

VG
Andy


----------



## Kailinger (9. August 2013)

Mischt, mir langts heut ned. Aber Sonntag wenns ned schifft!


----------



## MTBle (9. August 2013)

Ist jemand mit Schlüssel vor Ort wenn es nicht regnet?
Zwecks Bänke zurück bringen.


----------



## Nico M. (9. August 2013)

Ich bin heut auch ned da.

  @Tilo: Wenn Du vor 18 Uhr da bist, dann können Dir Anni oder einer von den Enztalradlern aufschliesen. Ansonsten gerne mal nächste Woche abends durch mich.


----------



## Carcass (9. August 2013)

Fährt heut Abend jemand und komm dan zufällig danach  noch auf ein Bier um Vereinsheim?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (10. August 2013)

Hi

morgen wird's bei mir nichts, aber am Montag gilt das Motto "Mein 1. Urlaubstag gehört mir !".
Falls jemand auch Urlaub hat (oder Arbeitsloser, Freiberufler, Schichtarbeiter...) ich mach ne relaxte Tagestour zur Löwensteiner Platte / Breitenauer See. Abfahrt (bei jedem Wetter) morgens ~ 8.30h. Bei Zeit &  Lust bitte bis So. 20.00h im Forum melden.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Laggiman (10. August 2013)

Hi, startet die tour am Sonntag schon um 9:00 Uhr wie es  im Termin steht oder ist das nur ein Schreibfehler ?


----------



## Kailinger (10. August 2013)

Shit, Schreibfehler. Habs geändert, dank Dir Toni! 9:30 wie immer!
Kai


----------



## nestl 1954 (11. August 2013)

Hi Rainer,
Die Ausfahrt an den Breitenauer See würde ich mit dir unternehmen.
Ich habe dir eine Mail gepostet.
Wenn Du sie gelesen hast ruf mich kurz an, bin Zuhause.

Gruß Roland


----------



## Kailinger (18. August 2013)

Mir langts nachher leider ned, muss am Montag wieder kurzfristig reisen...Schade!


----------



## Carcass (18. August 2013)

Such dir mal nen Job wo man auch mal daheim ist. Deine Kinder die bald kommen werdens dir danken


----------



## Kailinger (18. August 2013)

Bzgl. Job werde ich keine Ratschläge von Dir annehmen...


----------



## Carcass (18. August 2013)




----------



## stromberg-biker (18. August 2013)

Seit langem mal wieder auf der BOA´s Sonntagstour dabei gewesen. Schee wars ! Muss ich doch häufiger machen ;-)

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (30. August 2013)

Fährt heut abend jemand


----------



## MTBle (30. August 2013)

Naja schätze es besteht wenig Aussicht auf Regen, da müssen wir wohl!


----------



## mephy (30. August 2013)

Ich glaub bei mir reichts nicht. Sitz noch auf der arbeit und weiß noch nicht wann ich los komm


----------



## MTBle (30. August 2013)

Iberschdonda machat ned glicklich, Drails scho!


----------



## mephy (30. August 2013)

Bin im zug. Wenn ich Glück hab bin ich um 17.30 daheim. Also sollte noch reichen. Kommt sonst noch wer oder gibts n duett?


----------



## mephy (30. August 2013)

Bin grad erst heimgekommen. Sorry das reicht mir nicht mehr. :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (1. September 2013)

Sorry, hatte die Termine erst sehr spät eingestellt. War im Urlaub. Nächstes Wochenende auch noch/wieder, Temine sind aber schon drin...


----------



## bikeritzel (1. September 2013)

passt scho.waren zu viert im stromberg uphilllastig unterwegs.
heute das erste mal nicht mehr in kurz-kurz bekleidung.
vg


----------



## MTBle (1. September 2013)

Dann wart Ihr zu langsam! 
Bin in k/k auf Trails und Feldwegen gerade mal bis Eislingen gekommen.
So komm ich nie in dir Dolos.


----------



## mephy (6. September 2013)

Heute abend? kommt wer?


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Ich wollte mal wieder mitfahren sofern es eine Gruppe gibt die kein Rennen draus macht. Bin gerade nicht sonderlich Fit aber anfürsich würd ich gern mit.


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich wollte mal wieder mitfahren sofern es eine Gruppe gibt die kein Rennen draus macht. Bin gerade nicht sonderlich Fit aber anfürsich würd ich gern mit.



Moin Andi,

Ich fahre heute bei den Enztalradlern mit, ruhige Tour ohne Stress


----------



## ChrizzMTB (6. September 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin Andi,
> 
> Ich fahre heute bei den Enztalradlern mit, ruhige Tour ohne Stress



Hast n eBike gekauft?


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Also ich fahr heut Abend nur ne kleine Runde mit meinem Mädel.


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Er ist Alt!


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Hast n eBike gekauft?



Jupp, hab ich, haha, ne im Ernst, Freitags Abends gemütlich und ohne stress


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Ist doch bei den Boas auch ohne Stress. Meistens zumindest 

Nebenbei: Hier was für unsere 29er Fraktion:

http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/09...ober-in-marburg-anmeldung-ab-sofort-moeglich/


----------



## mephy (6. September 2013)

ey das nervt...immer Freitags kommt auf der Arbeit was dazwischen. Weiß noch nicht ob ich heut abend mit kann. Meld mich daher eher mal ab für heute...


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Joa so schauts aus. Ich fahr zwar heut ent mit aber Freitags schaff ich ungern bis 5


----------



## Nico M. (6. September 2013)

Bin heute Abend auch nicht mit am Start - erst morgen um 09 Uhr zum PT-Einsatz. Euch viel Spaß beim biken! Cool Hechti, dass Du mal wieder kommscht


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Jau ich hab auch wieder richtig lust drauf  Auch wenn der anfang sehr schwer wird für mich


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Er ist Alt!



Genau Hechti, haha, doppelt so alt wie du, und fahr dir noch weg, hehe


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Moin,

Bei uns in Lubu ist Gewitter und Regen, Nerv


----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Genau Hechti, haha, doppelt so alt wie du, und fahr dir noch weg, hehe



Aber nur Bergauf


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Aber nur Bergauf



Bist da sicher , hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (6. September 2013)

Vllt biste im Sprint schneller aber Bergab zieh ich dich ab


----------



## riderhardy (6. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Vllt biste im Sprint schneller aber Bergab zieh ich dich ab



Ok, Deal, sobald ich fit bin, 4 Cross in Wildbad


----------



## Carcass (7. September 2013)

Schieben angesagt! Lift wird net repariert....


----------



## Carcass (7. September 2013)

Ich wäre für Beerfelden die Strecke kennen wir beide  Wildbad kenn ich nicht


----------



## riderhardy (7. September 2013)

Ok , Beerfelden dann


----------



## Kailinger (7. September 2013)

Wer fährt denn morgen? Ich hätt da einen neuen Mitfahrer der einen Ansprechpartner braucht...(bin im Urlaub).
Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (7. September 2013)

Ein Tag auf Militärstrassen aus dem WK1 gekrönt von einem endlos langem Singletrail der seinem Namen auch wirklich Ehre macht. An den breiten Stellen 50cm sonst eine Hand breit, Fels, Geröll, Wurzeln und Erde, das Hangseitige Pedal immer oben. Glaub das Grinsen werde ich nicht mehr los!
Grüße aus Brixen
Tilo


----------



## Kailinger (11. September 2013)

Dieses Wochende ist in Besigheim Winzerfest. Somit finden keine offiziellen Touren statt.
Wenn es trocken ist, würde ich sagen wir machen am Samstag ab 14 Uhr werbewirksam den Pumptrack unsicher!
Kai


----------



## riderhardy (11. September 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Ein Tag auf Militärstrassen aus dem WK1 gekrönt von einem endlos langem Singletrail der seinem Namen auch wirklich Ehre macht. An den breiten Stellen 50cm sonst eine Hand breit, Fels, Geröll, Wurzeln und Erde, das Hangseitige Pedal immer oben. Glaub das Grinsen werde ich nicht mehr los!
> Grüße aus Brixen
> Tilo



Das ist der Hammer dort, gebe ich dir Recht


----------



## Carcass (11. September 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Dieses Wochende ist in Besigheim Winzerfest. Somit finden keine offiziellen Touren statt.
> Wenn es trocken ist, würde ich sagen wir machen am Samstag ab 14 Uhr werbewirksam den Pumptrack unsicher!
> Kai


 
Ich war gestern abend kurz dort um mal nachzusehn. Schon wieder sind leute bei Nässe gefahren. Nach dem WInzerfest ist des ding im Arshc weil der rummel da unten ist und überall die Winzlinge auf den Hügeln rumrutschen. Ich wäre für eine Lösung das man net andauernd was amchen muss. BETON! Wer aufs Maul fliegt ist selber schuld.


----------



## MTBle (11. September 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Samstag ab 14 Uhr werbewirksam den Pumptrack unsicher!
> Kai



Bin im Moment noch in Corvara, aber der Schnee treibt mich heim. Werde also kommen, nur obs mit 14:00 klappt?
Tschau Tilo


----------



## Kailinger (11. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich war gestern abend kurz dort um mal nachzusehn. Schon wieder sind leute bei Nässe gefahren. Nach dem WInzerfest ist des ding im Arshc weil der rummel da unten ist und überall die Winzlinge auf den Hügeln rumrutschen. Ich wäre für eine Lösung das man net andauernd was amchen muss. BETON! Wer aufs Maul fliegt ist selber schuld.



Jammer ned, vom Hin-und-her-geschreibe im Web wirds ned besser... 
Wie schon öfter gsagt isch Beton oder Asphalt ned genehmigt. Es bleibt die Lösung von Tilo mit Mineralbeton als Unterbau und die Kalkgeschichte oben drauf. Machst Du den Bauleiter?


----------



## Carcass (11. September 2013)

Oh Bub ich will halt fahren statt Bauen. Dann müssne wir des mit dem Beton machen also Mineral Beton oder wir lassen die schweizer Bauen. Oder wir holen uns die genehmigung. Bist doch mit dem Gipser befreundet


----------



## Kailinger (11. September 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Oh Bub ich will halt fahren statt Bauen. Dann müssne wir des mit dem Beton machen also Mineral Beton oder wir lassen die schweizer Bauen. Oder wir holen uns die genehmigung. Bist doch mit dem Gipser befreundet



Okay, total einfach, dann müssen "wir" ja bloß noch tun.
Holst Du die Genehmigung (Landratsamt, nix Gipser)?
Machst Du die Bauleitung?
Wer bezahlt die Schweizer?

Gschwätzt isch immer schnell...


----------



## Carcass (12. September 2013)

Ja hast ja recht. Aber mal im ernst. Der Pumptrack ist befahrbar seit 16 Monaten (sowas um den dreh) und für die Zeit hat er schon echt verdammt gelitten. 
Wir sollten echt was tun das er sich nich so schnell abträgt.


----------



## mephy (20. September 2013)

Ist heut abend jemand am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (20. September 2013)

Ich bin da


----------



## mephy (20. September 2013)

ok das Wetter is zu wechselhaft grad. Keine Lust von oben nass zu werden...


----------



## cubescott (20. September 2013)

Fahne hoch für unsre Youngsters, waren heut 1/3 unserer Truppe.
Und Andy hats wirklich wahr gemacht und war zum *Biken* da
Zudem hat Adi seine neue Monsterkarre mitgebracht. Ich glaub da lässt er seine Nachbarin nicht drüberrollen

Zum Glück ist bald Oktober, auf 18.30 h schaff ich's dann leichter und kann mich auch wieder offiziell anmelden.

C U
Rainer


----------



## Carcass (21. September 2013)

War echt schön Gestern! Danke an alle die Aufrichtig auf mich gewartet haen 
War für mich gestern Perfekt und wirklich schön!  DANKE!


----------



## cubescott (25. September 2013)

Dr' Sommer isch rum, deshalb am Freitag letzte Chance auf ne Abendtour mit Tageslicht (zumindest bis zur Hälfte) und anschliessendem Vesper 

Also verlegt alle Termine, nehmt Urlaub ... und lasst euch nicht von n paar evtl. Tropfen abhalten!


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2013)

Hallo Rainer,

Hoffe das ich pünktlich aus dem Geschäft komme


----------



## MTBle (25. September 2013)

Bin am Fr. in München, aber wenn es am So. nicht regnet bin ich am Start.


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2013)

Bin am Freitag da! Vielleicht mit neuer Lampe! Hab mir bei ebay für 35 Euro nen China ding gekauft  mal kucken ob des was Taugt oder ob die gleich Explodiert


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2013)

Die explodiert nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (25. September 2013)

Sagst du! Bei den 1 cent Kondensatoren weiß man das nie


----------



## riderhardy (25. September 2013)

Glaubst bei deiner Hope oder Sigma sind teurere drin, haha)


----------



## Carcass (25. September 2013)

Na klar die kosten min 2 cent!


----------



## Nico M. (27. September 2013)

Servus BOAs,

heute findet die letzte freitägliche Ausfahrt statt. Ab kommerder Woche gibt es wieder 14-tägige Nightride`s. 

Euch hierbei viel Spaß - ich kränkle schon wieder


----------



## Carcass (27. September 2013)

Schon komisch das die Fiten leute dauernd krank sind


----------



## Steffen2103 (27. September 2013)

Haallo!

Ich wollte fragen ob heute Abend ( Fr.27.09.2013 ) ein Nightride o.ä
stattfindet, wenn ja bitte um eine Uhrzeit.

Gruss
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (27. September 2013)

Hi Steffen,

heute ist unsre Freitagsabendtour das letzte Mal um 18.00 h, ab Oktober dann um 18.30 h.
Hinten raus wirds heut wohl trotzdem als Nightride enden.

Ciao 
Rainer


----------



## mephy (27. September 2013)

Ja heute bin ich definitiv auch dabei 
Freu mich schon. Bis später jungs / mädels


----------



## cubescott (27. September 2013)

Besigheim führt im Last Minute Biking 4 : 1


----------



## Kailinger (28. September 2013)

Ich versuch morgen zu kommen!
Montier jetzt mal noch gschwind Stützrädle an mein Nicolai..


----------



## MTBle (28. September 2013)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Ich versuch morgen zu kommen!
> Montier jetzt mal noch gschwind Stützrädle an mein Nicolai..


Dann kannste ja bei Platten weiterfahren! Klasse Idee.
Komme morgen auch.


----------



## Carcass (28. September 2013)

Bin leider zu kaput war heut im Park und habe für das Wochenende genug. 
Herbstausfahrt is mir zu arg aber ich würde bald mal etwas starten


----------



## MTBle (29. September 2013)

Sch.... nun steh ich in Radklamotten da und es fängt an zu schiffen.
Kämpfe eh noch mit den Resten einer Nierenentzündung, sorry das ist mir zu heikel.
Bin für heute dann raus.


----------



## Carcass (1. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mal fragen ob jemand Lust hätte am Donnerstag zu Biken da ja Feiertag ist. Pfalz Tour ist mir bissle bei meinem Fitness zustand zu viel da ich euch alle nur Ausbremsen würde und davon hätte keiner was.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (1. Oktober 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wollte mal fragen ob jemand Lust hätte am Donnerstag zu Biken da ja Feiertag ist. Pfalz Tour ist mir bissle bei meinem Fitness zustand zu viel da ich euch alle nur Ausbremsen würde und davon hätte keiner was.



Hi

kenn zwar die genaue Tour nicht aber denke mal dass nicht alle die kompletten 1600 hm fahren.. Man kann ja statt die restlichen 600hm die entsprechenden Kalorien in Saumagen, Bratwurst und Leberknödel essen  

Pfalz ist aber quasi wie bikepark, also komm besser mit..

Gruss
Chris


----------



## Carcass (1. Oktober 2013)

Ja also wenn es leute gibt die Abkürzen würd ich mitkommen. Lust hätte ich aber sowas von!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (2. Oktober 2013)

@Andi: dann geh doch mit, ich wäre auch dabei, bin aber im Salzburger Land


----------



## cubescott (2. Oktober 2013)

Kann wegen nem Geburtstag am Samstag leider nicht in die Pfalz mitkommen Euch allen viel Spaß !

Am 04.11.13 gehts wieder los mit Winterokal Team * BOA Old School* is open again.


----------



## riderhardy (3. Oktober 2013)

Moin @Rainer: wer ist Team Boa Old School??


----------



## cubescott (3. Oktober 2013)

Hi Hardy, bis jetzt nur ich und (hoffentlich) 4 other guys die Bock ham.


----------



## Carcass (3. Oktober 2013)

Hmm also ich werd dieses mal mehr machen im WInterpokal da ich viel mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs sein werd


----------



## riderhardy (3. Oktober 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hi Hardy, bis jetzt nur ich und (hoffentlich) 4 other guys die Bock ham.



Rainer , mach gerne mit, ich kann die Kilometer ja auch hier machen, oder in Besigheimðð


----------



## Kailinger (3. Oktober 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Hmm also ich werd dieses mal mehr machen im WInterpokal da ich viel mit meinem Kumpel unterwegs sein werd



Was zu beweisen wäre! Jetzt übsch mal dieses Jahr, dann darfsch näksch Jahr vielleicht mitspielen... 

Ohne Druck machsch Du ja eh nix....

Ich hab 12/13 übrigens auch abgekackt!


----------



## Carcass (4. Oktober 2013)

Weniger asl letztes Jahr geht net deswegen werd ich dieses Jahr definetiv mehr haben  
Wenn ich dir glauben kann bin ich die letzten 6 Wochen mehr Radgefahren als du


----------



## riderhardy (4. Oktober 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Kann wegen nem Geburtstag am Samstag leider nicht in die Pfalz mitkommen Euch allen viel Spaß !
> 
> Am 04.11.13 gehts wieder los mit Winterokal Team * BOA Old School* is open again.



Moin Rainer,nen lieben Gruß aus dem Salzburger Land, wie schon geschrieben, ich wäre dabei, wenn es geht, hier kommen heute schon einige Kilometer dazu
Wo muss ich die Eintragen, kannst mir mal nen Link schicken
Bis denne und auf geht's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrizzMTB (4. Oktober 2013)

In Asperg haben se ein Fahrraddieb gelync.. äh geschnappt. Ein paar Mtb sind noch unidentifiziert:
http://www.lkz.de/lokales/polizei_a...ahrraddieb-jetzt-geschnappt-_arid,164995.html


----------



## cubescott (4. Oktober 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Rainer , mach gerne mit, ich kann die Kilometer ja auch hier machen, oder in Besigheimðð



Moin Hardy,

welcome to the Club. Dies Jahr ham se den Winterpokal im Forum a bisserl versteckt. 
Oben in der Leiste unter "Mehr" - "Winterpokal" kann man ab sofort ins Team eintreten, Zeiteinheiten melden aber erst ab 4. November.

NatÃ¼rlich ist vÃ¶llig schnurz, wo Du die Kilometer runterspulst, nur auf dem Mond zÃ¤hlen wir nicht (wegen fehlendem Rollwiderstand)


----------



## riderhardy (4. Oktober 2013)

Moin,

Bin dabei Rainer , da kommt heute dann schon was rein, haha


----------



## cubescott (4. Oktober 2013)

Herbsttour morgen verschoben, Regenschauer noch nicht da.
Wenn's so bleibt komm ich um 18.30h zum Last Second Nightride.


----------



## Carcass (4. Oktober 2013)

Alles klar! Wenns so bleibt schließe ich mich dir an.


----------



## Kailinger (4. Oktober 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Wenn ich dir glauben kann bin ich die letzten 6 Wochen mehr Radgefahren als du



Jep, kannst Du. Aber dafür gibts ja auch nen Grund...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (4. Oktober 2013)

Weiß ich au aber ich konnte das jetzt net so auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Carcass (4. Oktober 2013)

@cubescott ich hab dir hier den Link für die Lampe. Die Leistung die da steht bringt sie zwar nicht aber ich fid sie für den Preis net schlecht. http://www.ebay.de/itm/New-3x-CREE-XML-T6-LED-Fahrrad-Scheinwerfer-4-Modi-3800-Lumen-Bike-Light-Set/370736033946?_trksid=p3984.m2045&_trkparms=aid%3D333005%26algo%3DRIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D128%26meid%3D1753614442299038213%26pid%3D100018%26prg%3D1108%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D370736033946%26


----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2013)

Moin @Andi:also für den Preis sag mir mal ne bessere Lampe, die ist der Hammer


----------



## ChrizzMTB (5. Oktober 2013)

Amazon hat die ganzen China Böller inzwischen auch. Ist eher seriöser als bei ebay

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Supper-Fahrrad-Fahrradlampe-Scheinwerfer-Taschenlampe/dp/B00C0P1YMG/ref=sr_1_18?ie=UTF8&qid=1380953610&sr=8-18&keywords=cree"]Supper Bright! 3800 Lumen 3x CREE XM-L T6 LED Fahrrad: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

ich würd allerdings eher sowas empfehlen:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00BJR2JAC/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1"]High Power LED Fahrradlampe / Outdoorlampe LED-Fire.com: Amazon.de: Elektronik[/ame]

ist zwar nix zum posen (drei leds, superhell, ganz toll) aber hält dann eher länger durch.

gruss
chris


----------



## Carcass (5. Oktober 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Moin @_Andi_:also für den Preis sag mir mal ne bessere Lampe, die ist der Hammer




Naja die Streuung ist net sonderlich gut aber zu dem Preis ist es ok.


----------



## riderhardy (5. Oktober 2013)

Also dann hab ich ne andere, meine ist heller als nen Autoscheinwerfer , die leuchtet den ganzen Innenhof bei uns aus


----------



## Carcass (5. Oktober 2013)

Hab mich falsch Ausgedrückt: Durch die weite Streuung geht der Focus verloren und somit sieht man nicht sehr weit. Ist bei Lupine um einiges besser aber hat eben seinen Preis


----------



## cubescott (6. Oktober 2013)

@ Andi + Chris: Danke für die Lampentipps, da werd ich mich wohl in Unkosten stürzen müssen


----------



## riderhardy (6. Oktober 2013)

@Rainer: ich kann es dir nur empfehlen, hab meine jetzt seit einem Jahr, keine Probleme bisher


----------



## muddymartin (6. Oktober 2013)

Hi,  

Vielleicht sind die meisten von Euch schon dabei, nur um ganz sicher zu gehen....spricht man Leute auf den Trails an, haben zwar viele von der Aktion gehört, sicher aber doch erstaunlich viele noch nicht beteiligt!

WieIhr vielleicht bemerkt habt, regt sich in         Baden-Württemberg Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel, die es         Radfahrern verbietet, auf Waldwegen unter 2-Meter-Breite zu         fahren. 

_V_.a. gibt es eine Petition, die von der DIMB, dem ADFC         und den Radsportverbänden getragen wird und von jedem - auch         außerhalb von Baden-Württemberg - ganz leicht online         unterzeichnet werden kann. 34.000 Unterschriften haben wir         schon, 50.000 brauchen wir, gerne auch mehr. Zusammen schaffen         wir das! 

        Bitte unterstützt uns bei dieser Aktion!

        Das geht ganz einfach:
        - bitte den Hinweis auf die Petition auf Eurer Facebook-Seite         oder Homepage posten:

https://www.openpetition.de/petitio...ldbestimmung-im-waldgesetz-baden-wuerttemberg

        - gerne zusätzlich die Initiative _"_Open           Trails_"_ liken:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails

Danke und voraus und Kette rechts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (7. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin schon registriert. Aber Martin hat recht, mitmachen!


----------



## MTBle (7. Oktober 2013)

muddymartin schrieb:


> Baden-Württemberg Widerstand gegen die 2-Meter-Regel
> eine Petition, die von der DIMB



Also ich kann das nicht unterschreiben!
Die DIMB hat in Hessen folgendes als Erfolg gefeiert:

"Radfahren oder Reiten soll nur auf offiziell angelegten, befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen möglich sein"

Da stehe ich nicht dahinter.


----------



## cubescott (11. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte auch schon mitgemacht, aber eigentlich blöd, da wir uns ja streng an die 2-m-Regel halten müssten wir uns ja dann neue Strecken überlegen

Nachdem sich der Regen auch heut nicht verzogen hat und ich am Sonntag beim Lautertalmarathon mitfahr werd ich heut abend nicht kommen.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## Carcass (11. Oktober 2013)

Morgen ist in der nähe von Winnenden ein Nacht 4 Cross Rennen mit Party Zelt und kleiner Expo Area.
Hätte jemand bock mitzugehn?


----------



## mephy (11. Oktober 2013)

sry bin morgen aufm Geburtstag


----------



## wrathchild053 (11. Oktober 2013)

Fährt heut oder am Sonntag jemand?


----------



## Kailinger (11. Oktober 2013)

Sonntag wenns ned soichd.


----------



## cubescott (11. Oktober 2013)

Addi, alternativ könntest Du hier im Forum unter Festivals wahrscheinlich noch nen Startplatz für den Lautertal-Marathon am Sonntag ergattern.


----------



## rosenland (12. Oktober 2013)

Wer ist denn alles in Lautertal?

Also ich eine runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (12. Oktober 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Addi, alternativ könntest Du hier im Forum unter Festivals wahrscheinlich noch nen Startplatz für den Lautertal-Marathon am Sonntag ergattern.




Bin grad am Überlegen... wo unter Festivals?


----------



## wrathchild053 (12. Oktober 2013)

Habs gefunden!


----------



## rosenland (12. Oktober 2013)

Hab mir gerade erst mal Wärmeöl gekauft. 
Wird kalt morgen früh. 
Kack Wetter. 

  @Adi, 29er longtravel schwerlastbomber?


----------



## wrathchild053 (12. Oktober 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> @_Adi_, 29er longtravel schwerlastbomber?



Falsch! Longtravel Trailrakete unter 13kg !

Weisst Du in meinem Alter geht das Hardtail-Gedöns zu sehr aufs Kreuz.
Da braucht man halt ne Sänfte mit Speed-Potential.


----------



## Carcass (12. Oktober 2013)

Kondition statt Carbon


----------



## rosenland (12. Oktober 2013)

Hast du ja beides nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (12. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab von beidem etwas


----------



## wrathchild053 (12. Oktober 2013)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ich hab von beidem etwas


....ja...gelesen!


----------



## rosenland (12. Oktober 2013)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> ....ja...gelesen!



  
Der war gut !! 

Morgen Lautertal dabei?


----------



## Carcass (12. Oktober 2013)

Pfff ich bin halt Meister im Tiefenmeter machen  Berghoch kann jeder


----------



## rosenland (12. Oktober 2013)

Ja läuft. 
Außerdem bist du Generalimporteur. 
Wach auf!


----------



## cubescott (17. Oktober 2013)

Morgen ist unser *1st official Nightride* der neuen Wintersaison bei sommerlichen Temperaturen.
Einladung an alle Nightrider, Ersttäter sind auch willkommen.

C U
Rainer


----------



## stromberg-biker (17. Oktober 2013)

Die 1. (ca. 3000 Bilder) vom Lautertal sind online: http://www.holger-hagen.com/shop/index.php?/Bilder


----------



## mephy (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin heut abend da. Wetter soll ja bestens werden


----------



## Nico M. (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich komm heut ned. Habe letzte Woche einen NR gemacht und bin heut bei einem Lauftreff.

Nächsten NR bich ich mit am Start!

Viel Spaß Euch !!!


----------



## mephy (18. Oktober 2013)

Is heut um 18.30 uhr start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (18. Oktober 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> Is heut um 18.30 uhr start?



Ja, 18.30 h siehe Termin Last Minute Biking und Rundmails vom Präsi


----------



## MTBle (19. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

zwecks Herbstour!

Noch ist das Wetter ja prima, aber die Vorhersage für morgen treibt mir die Tränen in die Augen.Aber vielleicht wird es ja trotzdem was.

Denke im totalen Schiff hat niemand Lust zu fahren, deswegen ruft morgen früh noch Eure E-Mails ab.
Oder schaut hier ins Forum.

Freue miich jetzt schon seit Wochen auf die Tour und nun so ne Wettervorhersage.
Hoffe für Euch ist so eine kurzfristige Entscheidung ok.

Wer einen Antiregentanz kennt, legt los!

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## MTBle (20. Oktober 2013)

Hi,

sieht eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus, vormittags vereinzelt Schauer.
Damit sollte man doch leben können. Kalt wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.

Würde sagen wenn von Euch kein Einspruch kommt fahren wir.


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. Oktober 2013)

MTBle schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sieht eigentlich gar nicht so schlecht aus, vormittags vereinzelt Schauer.
> Damit sollte man doch leben können. Kalt wird es auf jeden Fall nicht.
> ...



Das seh ich auch so. Vereinzelt schauer
Und wenn dann erst ab 17:00.
Vollast


----------



## Carcass (20. Oktober 2013)

Hei Jungs ich hoffe die Herbsttour sit nicht ins Wasser gefallen. Würde mich freuen wenn ihr bisschen berichten würdet.


----------



## Nico M. (21. Oktober 2013)

Ja schreibt mal wie die Tour so lief.

Die Youngsters haben Marc und mich bei einer Baiselsbergtour ganz schön alt aussehen lassen. Den Sonntag brauchte ich zum erholen...


----------



## ARB (21. Oktober 2013)

aloha, was soll ich sagen? wasser von oben aber Sonne im Herzen.
Tilo, Uli, Adi und ich sind die Geschichte sehr motiviert und voller Vorfreude angegangen. 
dank dem ersten mediteranen Regenschauer, der sich nach zehn Minuten zu nem ausgewachsenen Tropischen Dauerregen gemausert hatte, gabs nach 30 min schon die ersten zwei Stücke Torte. Jaehh. nach 1,5h chillen in der Hütte ab in den Trail!! Und ich meine Trail: lang steil flowig mit kleinen Sprüngle! Tja und so gings weiter Trail hoch Trail runter durch den Wald von Herr der Ringe. So um vier kam dann tatsächlich die Sonne raus die uns die Abfahrt nach Neustadt noch mehr versüßt hat! erstaunlich wie man bergab vergessen kann wie müde man eigentlich ist 18.30 endlich was gscheidts Essen! sogar Adi ist satt geworden  Um neune wieder back in Besge.
Fazit: suuuuper. bestimmt 50% Trailanteil.
54km 1700hm

Danke Tilo für die Orga und fürs fahren.
bis aufs Wetter hätts kaum besser sein können.


----------



## MTBle (22. Oktober 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Ja schreibt mal wie die Tour so lief.



Die wo dabei waren hätten sich in den Arsch gebissen wenn Sie es versäumt hätten! Hoffe Du bist gelenkig


----------



## Nico M. (22. Oktober 2013)

@Tilo: Wink ist angekommen! Viele Dank für die ORGA.

Freut mich, dass Ihr Spaß hattet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (23. Oktober 2013)

Als Ergänzung zu den 14-tägigen BOA-Nightrides möchten wir an den anderen Freitagen bei passablem Wetter so oft wie möglich zum "Independent Nightride" (gemeinsame private Tour) starten. 
Zur Planung für interessierte Mitfahrer wird der jeweilige Termin im Last Minute Biking stehen. Bitte meldet euch dort auch aktiv als Mitfahrer.

Am Freitag diese Woche ist Premiere.

C U
Rainer


----------



## Kailinger (23. Oktober 2013)

Subber, genau so stell ich mir das vor!




cubescott schrieb:


> Als Ergänzung zu den 14-tägigen BOA-Nightrides möchten wir an den anderen Freitagen bei passablem Wetter so oft wie möglich zum "Independent Nightride" (gemeinsame private Tour) starten.
> Zur Planung für interessierte Mitfahrer wird der jeweilige Termin im Last Minute Biking stehen. Bitte meldet euch dort auch aktiv als Mitfahrer.
> 
> Am Freitag diese Woche ist Premiere.
> ...


----------



## MTBle (25. Oktober 2013)

Habe mich für heute Abend eingetragen, nur wenn es schifft bin ich wieder raus.

Die dunkel Seite ruft!


----------



## mephy (25. Oktober 2013)

Ah Tilo das ist gut.
Ich bring dir dann ne Stofftüte mit die seit Juni bei mir liegt


----------



## Carcass (25. Oktober 2013)

Bin Raus mein zinken läuft ohne ende. Will morgen nochmal in Park.


----------



## rosenland (25. Oktober 2013)

http://www.zeigen-verboten.de/Humor/park.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (25. Oktober 2013)

Und hier mein Statement zur diesjährigen Ausfahrt:

Ums gleich vorne weg zu sagen: *Das war das Beste, was ich bis dato vor den Reifen gekriegt habe!!!!!!*




Dieser Wald hat uns trotz der Dauersprenkelanlage völlig in seinen Bann gezogen! BOA´s go Nibelungen... war teilweise wie verwunschen. Hab jetzt noch Gänsehaut....









Das Streckenprofil war mal echt was für Männer... 1748HM in aufgeweichtem, sandigen Boden und 6:40H reine Fahrzeit drücken schon mächtig im Gebälk! Und der sandige Boden sorgt schon hier und da mal für Knirschen in der Bremse und zwischen den Zähnen. 





Aber diese schier endlos flowigen Trails machten jeden weiteren Anstieg zum unverzichtbaren Vergnügen. 





Danke an der Stelle an den Guide Tilo, der eine der besten Strecken ever rausgesucht und seine Sache sehr gut gemacht hat. 
Bei der Riesen-Anzahl von Abzweigungen und Trail-Biegungen musste selbst ich ein paar Mal mein allwissendes "Oruxmaps-Orakel" befragen.

Allerdings möchte ich hier auch mal etwas Kritik an den Tag legen:

Wenn bei einer offiziellen Jahres-Herbstausfahrt nicht mehr als 4 Mann zusammenkommen, muss ich mich schon fragen, was das mit Vereinsausfahrt zu tun hat!? 


An alle die heuer nicht dabei waren, sei eines gesagt:

*Ihr habt das Highlight des Jahres verpasst!*


----------



## MTBFan82 (25. Oktober 2013)

moep, 

hat halt ned jeder bock drauf sich das zu geben, bei schönem wetter und kürzerer Strecke wärens bestimmt mehr gewesen (auch ohne mich)


----------



## Carcass (25. Oktober 2013)

Also mir wäre es zuviel gewesen. Was mich letzten Endes abgeschreckt hat.


----------



## wrathchild053 (26. Oktober 2013)

MTBFan82 schrieb:


> moep,
> 
> hat halt ned jeder bock drauf sich das zu geben, bei schönem wetter und kürzerer Strecke wärens bestimmt mehr gewesen (auch ohne mich)



Bin jetzt erst 3 Jahre dabei, aber es war doch noch nie so, dass man ohne Rücksicht auf andere einfach sein Ding durchgezogen hat!

Als wir mehr Leute waren, gabs doch auch immer 2 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Level. Und bis dato war noch nie einer beleidigt, weil er Rücksicht auf Schwächere nehmen musste. Das ist der Sinn einer Gemeinschaft..... dann eben weniger , aber Hauptsache zusammen!


----------



## Kailinger (27. Oktober 2013)

Jau, s'schifft ned! Bin am Start, bis gleich!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (27. Oktober 2013)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Bin jetzt erst 3 Jahre dabei, aber es war doch noch nie so, dass man ohne Rücksicht auf andere einfach sein Ding durchgezogen hat!
> 
> Als wir mehr Leute waren, gabs doch auch immer 2 Gruppen mit unterschiedlichem Level. Und bis dato war noch nie einer beleidigt, weil er Rücksicht auf Schwächere nehmen musste. Das ist der Sinn einer Gemeinschaft..... dann eben weniger , aber Hauptsache zusammen!



Ähm. Doch schon. Überleg mal warum da wohl nicht viele mit sind... Pfälzer Wald am wohl denkbarsten schlechtesten Tag des Jahres und dann 1700hm (wenigstens mit Ankündigung  ). Da fahren nicht viele mit. Unter Spass versteh ich auch was anderes als hömis zu schrubben, dafür ist die Pfalz auch viel zu schade, das könnt ihr auch woanders machen...


----------



## wrathchild053 (27. Oktober 2013)

ChrizzMTB schrieb:


> Ähm. Doch schon. Überleg mal warum da wohl nicht viele mit sind... Pfälzer Wald am wohl denkbarsten schlechtesten Tag des Jahres und dann 1700hm (wenigstens mit Ankündigung  ). Da fahren nicht viele mit. Unter Spass versteh ich auch was anderes als hömis zu schrubben, dafür ist die Pfalz auch viel zu schade, das könnt ihr auch woanders machen...




So oder so fahren ja eh nicht mehr viele mit! 

Wenn das alles zu anstrengend für die Meisten ist, wo sind denn dann die Grüppchen, die dann ruhigere Tour fahren, aber dann auch planen wollen?  

Ich fahre auch gerne kleinere Touren mit!!


----------



## ChrizzMTB (27. Oktober 2013)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> So oder so fahren ja eh nicht mehr viele mit!
> 
> Wenn das alles zu anstrengend für die Meisten ist, wo sind denn dann die Grüppchen, die dann ruhigere Tour fahren, aber dann auch planen wollen?
> 
> Ich fahre auch gerne kleinere Touren mit!!



die haben alle schon aufgegeben und fahren nur noch bei den neckartalradlern mit  Du bist einfach zu schnell gewesen *g*

ich für meinen Teil hab eh ne andre Lösung als den Verein gefunden. Aber ich wollt schon die Ganze Zeit mal wieder zu nem Nightride kommen.


----------



## cubescott (29. Oktober 2013)

Nächsten Montag beginnt der Winterpokal. Einen Startplatz ham wir noch frei !


----------



## riderhardy (30. Oktober 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Nächsten Montag beginnt der Winterpokal. Einen Startplatz ham wir noch frei !



Jippppiiiieee , Kette ist geölt,Reifen sind aufgepumpt, und die Laufschuhe sind auch bereit, wie zählt eigentlich das Spinning beim rof?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rosenland (30. Oktober 2013)

Ganz normal Radfahren. 
Stunde 4 Punkte.


----------



## wrathchild053 (2. November 2013)

Wat fürn ne coole Ausfahrt grade eben!

Tobi, das müssen wir öfters machen!


Woanders muss man für die Moor-Packung auch noch bezahlen!


----------



## Kailinger (2. November 2013)

Bei disse siffe bin ich raus morge...


----------



## Carcass (2. November 2013)

Ich bin dieses jahr auch am Start


----------



## cubescott (3. November 2013)

*Winterpokal* Ein anderes BOA-Team formiert sich, Prost ihr _Alten Säcke_


----------



## riderhardy (3. November 2013)

Tach zusammen , morgen geht's los, yeah, ne Laufeinheit in Tübingen


----------



## cubescott (4. November 2013)

Ui, noch n weiteres BOA-Team.
Nachdem Leonie die Gretel ist kennen wir die Rote Zora vermutlich auch, oder


----------



## Carcass (4. November 2013)

lol


----------



## riderhardy (5. November 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Ui, noch n weiteres BOA-Team.
> Nachdem Leonie die Gretel ist kennen wir die Rote Zora vermutlich auch, oder



Also ich kenn sie nicht, hehe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (5. November 2013)

aus mir werdet ihr nicht schlau


----------



## Tuxer (6. November 2013)

na dann ist mir wohl klar wer hier gemeint ist ... ;-)


----------



## Carcass (6. November 2013)

BOA Bergabfahrer is au am Start


----------



## Tuxer (6. November 2013)

schlagt mich ... *BOA 29er Pedal Damn It!* TEAM ist am Start ... 

Teammitglieder können sich ab sofort bewerben ...


----------



## Carcass (6. November 2013)

Ahahahaha


----------



## cubescott (7. November 2013)

Die Wetterberichte heut abend treiben einem Tränen ins Gesicht, morgen Nightide wird wohl nix.
Dann muss ich halt in Stuggitown das Tanzbein schwingen (ZSK).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (7. November 2013)

Tuxer schrieb:


> schlagt mich ... *BOA 29er Pedal Damn It!* TEAM ist am Start ...
> 
> Teammitglieder können sich ab sofort bewerben ...



Dürfen das nur 29 Zöller ins Team beitreten?


----------



## bikeritzel (7. November 2013)

Ich glaub ich kenn die rote Zora...


----------



## Tuxer (8. November 2013)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Dürfen das nur 29 Zöller ins Team beitreten?


nein, wir sind eine offene Gruppe und haben ein Herz für Randgruppen


----------



## Carcass (8. November 2013)

Lol


----------



## MTBle (8. November 2013)

Tuxer schrieb:


> nein, wir sind eine offene Gruppe und haben ein Herz für Randgruppen



Da traue ich mich mit meinem Puki nicht rein, aber wenn ich groß bin dann fahr 650B! Das ist dann 22,4x mehr als 29, Ätsch

Aber diese Wintersaison wird vermutlich bei mir zum Trauerspiel


----------



## stromberg-biker (9. November 2013)

Suche noch "Teamanschluss" beim Winterpokal. Hätte evtl. jemand Verwendung für einen faulen, alten S..k ?


----------



## cubescott (10. November 2013)

Hi Andy,

da meldest Du dich am besten bei den *BOA ALte Säcke* als Mitfahrer an. Ady alias Wrathchild053 lässt dich bestimmt rein.
Musst aber versprechen nicht so viel Punkte zu machen, die ham schon so viele

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## RoteZora75 (11. November 2013)

Ich bin die Gretel und Leonie der Hänsel...
Nur so zur Erklärung...


----------



## berglady81 (11. November 2013)

auf die Reaktion bin ich gespannt


----------



## Uli A (11. November 2013)

Alles klar!

"Börni reloaded"

Das Phantom ist zurück ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tuxer (12. November 2013)

RoteZora75 schrieb:


> Ich bin die Gretel und Leonie der Hänsel...
> Nur so zur Erklärung...



Na fragt sich jetzt nur noch wer der Böse Wolf ist ...


----------



## berglady81 (12. November 2013)

den werden wir hoffentlich niemals sehen
wir zwei sind doch so nette Mädels


----------



## riderhardy (12. November 2013)

Und wer ist Großmutter , haha


----------



## alias2 (12. November 2013)

Böser Wolf und Großmutter sind doch Rotkäppchen , von Gebrüder Grimm.
Hänsel und Gretel, verirrten sich im Wald
Knusper, knusper, kneis'chen, wer knuspert an meinem Häuschen ?
Hexe,Lebkuchenhaus,Ofen und so weiter.
Hänsel , Gretel Ihr verirrt euch aber nicht im Wald !

LG Horst


----------



## riderhardy (12. November 2013)

Horst, du hast recht, ich Geißel mich, aber wer ist denn dann die Hexe


----------



## berglady81 (12. November 2013)

du bist der hexerich


----------



## riderhardy (12. November 2013)

Ouuuuuaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh, der alte Hexerich


----------



## berglady81 (12. November 2013)




----------



## Nico M. (15. November 2013)

Hey Ho, 

bin heut nicht mit am Start, da mein Haxen verstaucht ist 

LG, Nico M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RoteZora75 (15. November 2013)

alias2 schrieb:


> Böser Wolf und Großmutter sind doch Rotkäppchen , von Gebrüder Grimm.
> Hänsel und Gretel, verirrten sich im Wald
> Knusper, knusper, kneis'chen, wer knuspert an meinem Häuschen ?
> Hexe,Lebkuchenhaus,Ofen und so weiter.
> ...



Doch genau aus diesem Grund... Hänsel und Gretel... 
Aber sie verfuhren sich im Wald


----------



## Jo77 (15. November 2013)

So so... verfahren sind im Wald...  ;-)


----------



## RoteZora75 (15. November 2013)

Jo77 schrieb:


> So so... verfahren sind im Wald...  ;-)



es war so... naja finster nicht aber schon ein wenig kalt...sie kamen an einen Wohnwagen und Würstchen und Wein oh so fein.. blos die Hexe blieb aus...


----------



## Jo77 (15. November 2013)

Und das knusper knusper Häuschen ist die Pfeiferhütte???


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2013)

Denke eher an einen Besen im Umkreis, haha


----------



## Jo77 (15. November 2013)

Ok passt besser zu den zwei ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (15. November 2013)

Ich bin heut abend auch nicht da, werde meine Mädels bei ihrem ersten TT-Heimspiel unterstützen.

Leonie, am besten bringst Du morgen die Rote Zora zum Besen mit, wir möchten sie alle so gern kennenlernen. Wenn Steffen auch mitkommt, halten wir dann *3* Plätze frei


----------



## RoteZora75 (15. November 2013)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Denke eher an einen Besen im Umkreis, haha



Mh... Besen... jo des hört sich au gut an..aber ob wir da noch Heim gefunden hätten???? 
Ich denk mal eher nicht..
Da wär dann Hänsel und Gretel verschollen im Wald


----------



## riderhardy (15. November 2013)

Wir hätten euch schon gefunden, immer der Fahne nach, haha


----------



## Jo77 (15. November 2013)

Wer ist heute abend am Start ???


----------



## MTBle (16. November 2013)

RoteZora75 schrieb:


> Mh... Besen... jo des hört sich au gut an.



Vorsicht, der Besen gehört doch zum Gegner von Hänsel und Gretel.
Viel Spaß heut Abend und trinkt einen Schluck für mich mit.

Grüße
der Aufgeschlitzte


----------



## Jo77 (17. November 2013)

Ein Geheimnis wurde aufgedeckt... ;-) 
Hänsel und Gretel waren on Tour


----------



## riderhardy (17. November 2013)

Nicht nur Hansel und Gretel , auch der alte Hexerich heute morgen


----------



## cubescott (17. November 2013)

Jo77 schrieb:


> Ein Geheimnis wurde aufgedeckt... ;-)
> Hänsel und Gretel waren on Tour



und sie ham mich sicher nach Walheim gebracht, oder wars andersrum?

Ui, Tilo ham se dir als altem Werkler jetzt die Schrauben weggenommen. Wünsch dir Gute Genesung und keine allzu lange Zwangspause.

Ciao
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (17. November 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Ui, Tilo ham se dir als altem Werkler jetzt die Schrauben weggenommen. Wünsch dir Gute Genesung und keine allzu lange Zwangspause.



Die Schrauben habe ich noch, nur jetzt in einer Tüte 
Mal sehen für was man Titan Spax brauchen kann.

Ziel ist es bei der Sylvester Tour wieder dabei zu sein, vorher wird das vermutlich nichts.


----------



## RoteZora75 (18. November 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> und sie ham mich sicher nach Walheim gebracht, oder wars andersrum?
> 
> Ui, Tilo ham se dir als altem Werkler jetzt die Schrauben weggenommen. Wünsch dir Gute Genesung und keine allzu lange Zwangspause.
> 
> ...



Mh... das nächste mal machst du bitte einen Anhänger an dein tolles altes Fahrrad, dann kannst du mich heimziehen.. 
Die Heimfahrt war doch etwas anstrengend  Bin glaub nichts mehr gewöhnt. 
Das letzte Gläsle hat an meinen Beinen gezogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berglady81 (18. November 2013)

dann wird jetzt beides trainiert


----------



## Nico M. (18. November 2013)

@Tilo: Gute Besserung!!!

 @rote zora: So ist es halt, wenn man ("Frau") mal ein gutes Tröpfle Wein trinkt! Der war doch lecker - oder?


----------



## riderhardy (18. November 2013)

Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## RoteZora75 (18. November 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @Tilo: Gute Besserung!!!
> 
> @rote zora: So ist es halt, wenn man ("Frau") mal ein gutes Tröpfle Wein trinkt! Der war doch lecker - oder?



Mh.. kann mich nicht beklagen 
Aber in meinem Keller hat es auch leckere Weinle, daher ist es nicht "Mal"
Aber irgend ein Gläsle war wohl schlecht 

War aber echt schee mit euch allen, sonst wär ich auf jedenfall nicht so lange geblieben


----------



## RoteZora75 (18. November 2013)

berglady81 schrieb:


> dann wird jetzt beides trainiert



oh oh... du machst mir Angst


----------



## cubescott (20. November 2013)

Die Nacht ruft. Termin für Freitag steht.
Jetzt müsst ihr aber die Wettergötter beschwören
damit es nicht wieder ins Wasser fällt. Sonst


----------



## Carcass (20. November 2013)

Bin erstmal raus auch beim Training! Fette erkältung JUHU!


----------



## RoteZora75 (21. November 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Die Nacht ruft. Termin für Freitag steht.
> Jetzt müsst ihr aber die Wettergötter beschwören
> damit es nicht wieder ins Wasser fällt. Sonst



Dann mach mal einen Wetter Tanz
Vielleicht kannst du die Götter damit beschwören ...

Hänsel und ich hatten gerstern Abend Glück und es hat 2 Stunden so gut wie nicht geregnet... wenn Engel reisen


----------



## cubescott (21. November 2013)

Wenn ich 's Tanzen anfang regnets bestimmt

Nur zur Info, wenn ich oben den Termin reinsetz kann ich mich scheinbar nicht als Mitfahrer eintragen, sonst wär dort keine Null mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo77 (22. November 2013)

Hallo Rainer wenn es nicht Regnet bin ich dabei ;-)


----------



## riderhardy (22. November 2013)

Moin, bei den Wetteraussichten heute, nee


----------



## Laggiman (22. November 2013)

Also ich komm


----------



## Jo77 (22. November 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## berglady81 (22. November 2013)

jo77 sammel nicht so viele punkte


----------



## Jo77 (22. November 2013)

Ok ich werde mir mühe geben daß es nicht so viele werden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hockdrik (23. November 2013)

Sorry, für kurzes Off-topic, aber es ist heute auch das letzte Mal - versprochen! 

*LETZTER TAG FÜR DIE 2-METER-PETITION -> 35.000 in BaWü sind zu schaffen!*
Heute um Mitternacht läuft die Zeichnungsfrist für die Petition zur Abschaffung der 2-Meter-Regel in Baden-Württemberg aus. 

Die geforderten 50.000 haben wir lange erreicht und die 60.000 sind vielleicht heute nicht mehr ganz zu schaffen, 
*ABER* die *35.000 in Baden-Württemberg können wir gemeinsam knacken*! Also ran! 

Bitte daher jetzt noch mal alle Freunde und Bekannte - egal ob Biker oder Nicht-Biker - mobilisieren!
Bitte dazu diesen Beitrag von Open Trails! auf Facebook 'liken' und 'teilen', aber auch Foren, Chats und E-Mail-Verteiler nutzen.

-> Link zu Petition
-> Link zu allen Hintergrundinfos zum Thema


Auf einen grandiosen Zieleinlauf heute Nacht!


----------



## wrathchild053 (23. November 2013)

Jo77 schrieb:


> Hallo Rainer wenn es nicht Regnet bin ich dabei ;-)




Sissy!!


----------



## cubescott (23. November 2013)

Von wegen Sissy, Jochen ist der Speichenkiller !
3 Mann  von _BOA Old School_ ham gestern bei bestem Bikewetter den Kaywald durchkämmt (wenn Bengel reisen)


----------



## bikeritzel (23. November 2013)

Welche Stollenreifenpiloten stehen morgen früh am BOA Basecamp?


----------



## riderhardy (23. November 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Von wegen Sissy, Jochen ist der Speichenkiller !
> 3 Mann  von _BOA Old School_ ham gestern bei bestem Bikewetter den Kaywald durchkämmt (wenn Bengel reisen)



Moin, und der vierte durchkämmt die Gegend um Ludwigsburg , es sieht gut aus für uns Jungs


----------



## Kailinger (23. November 2013)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Welche Stollenreifenpiloten stehen morgen früh am BOA Basecamp?



Bin raus, muss mich ausruhen... 
Ab nächste Woche wirds wieder besser, seh Land auf meiner Baustelle!


----------



## rosenland (23. November 2013)

bikeritzel schrieb:


> Welche Stollenreifenpiloten stehen morgen früh am BOA Basecamp?



Leider keine zeit.


----------



## bikeritzel (23. November 2013)

rosenland schrieb:


> Leider keine zeit.



Ihr macht mich fertig...


----------



## Carcass (24. November 2013)

Bin noch immer Krank werd wohl net so schnell aufs Bike kommen. Obwohl es mich echt rauszieht...


----------



## bikeritzel (24. November 2013)

...ohne Kommentar...
http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....zen.a50f54e7-d481-41f1-9bb7-eac1d7b1ac49.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (24. November 2013)

Mir egal ich bau weiter Trails!


----------



## rosenland (24. November 2013)

Seh ich auch so. 
Mit auch egal, ich fahr weiter auf <2m Wegen.


----------



## Carcass (24. November 2013)

Find ja schon ein Armutszeugnis der Landesregierung das man eher die Forstarbeit unterstützt die so einige Spuren hinterlässt als so etwas nachzugeben.


----------



## rosenland (24. November 2013)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass mich Wanderer nicht so recht interessieren. 
Aktuell machen die Gemeinden wieder schön in Holzwirtschaft. 
Das ist ne Sauerei. Ich habe keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen mehr...


----------



## ARB (24. November 2013)

Hola hola,

am basecamp (pumptrackschild und laterne am eingangsbereich) wurde nazipropaganda verklebt. anti antifa ludwigsburg. die aufkleber hatten selbstverständlich keine alzu lange lebensdauer  **** em all!!! heute hab ich auch im gesamten enzbereich solche aufkleber entdeckt. hat von euch da mal jmd solche spackos abhängen sehn?

heut wars übrigens ne richtig schöne tour! pfeiferhütte und baiselsberg. aber ihr wolltet wohl lieber noch ein wenig schlafen 

grüßle hebel


----------



## Nico M. (29. November 2013)

Hey Ho,

wünsche Euch die Tage wieder viel Spaß beim biken bei noch erträglichen Temperaturen. Ich werde aufgrund meines Haxen-Schadens vermutlich erst wieder im Januar auf dem Bike hocken :-(.


----------



## riderhardy (29. November 2013)

Gute Besserung Nico


----------



## Carcass (29. November 2013)

Was hast du den gemacht Nico? War des schon vor dem Kneipenabend?


----------



## MTBle (29. November 2013)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Ich werde aufgrund meines Haxen-Schadens vermutlich erst wieder im Januar auf dem Bike hocken :-(.



Und ich sach noch, Highheels sind nichts für Dich! 
Dann mal gute Besserung, bei mir ist heute der erste Tag ohne Stöckchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (3. Dezember 2013)

Hier mal ein Video was viele von uns betrifft  

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Cotic-Bikes-Presents-26aintdead.html


----------



## riderhardy (3. Dezember 2013)

Andi, seit wann bist du im Dimb Racing Team ??


----------



## Carcass (4. Dezember 2013)

seit 2 jahren...


----------



## cubescott (6. Dezember 2013)

Ho ho ho,

zum Nikolaus drehn wir heut abend ne neue Folge von _VOM WINDE VERWEHT_. Plätze für Hauptrollen sind noch frei. Nen _Oscar_ gibts zwar nicht aber dafür nen _Xaver_


----------



## mephy (6. Dezember 2013)

oh ne lass mal...bei dem Wetter trainier ich lieber im Keller


----------



## wrathchild053 (6. Dezember 2013)

Wer kommt denn nun heute Abend zum Nightride?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nestl 1954 (6. Dezember 2013)

sollte es um 18.00 Uhr nicht Regnen werde ich in Erligh starten. 
Mit Nikolaus Reiner und Dir wären wir dann schon zu dritt!


----------



## RoteZora75 (11. Dezember 2013)

mephy schrieb:


> oh ne lass mal...bei dem Wetter trainier ich lieber im Keller



Weichei 
Nur die harten kommen in .....   aber doch nicht in Keller 

Schlechtes Wetter gibt es nicht... nur schlechte Kleidung


----------



## TheGoOn (11. Dezember 2013)

Moin Moin,

da ich zu Weihnachten in die Heimat zurückkehren werden ( Mundelsheim) und dort auch ein paar Tage verweilen werde. Würde es mich ma interssieren wo man den am besten in der Umgebung Biken kann. Schreierhof, Orttmarsheim runter nach Gemmrigheim / Besigheim?! Auf opencyclemap hab ich nichts näheres gefunden, entweder sind sie nicht eingetragen oder aber ich habe sie übersehen 

Der Wald zwischen Orttmarsheim und Ilsfeld müsste doch sehr gut zum Biken sein dort wird man doch sicherlichen ein paar Pfade finden?! Auch beim Schreierhof Richtung Ingersheim müsste es doch sicher was geben bzw wieder runter nach Hessigheim?! Würde mich über ein PM mit näheren Infos sehr freuen


----------



## cubescott (11. Dezember 2013)

Pfade gibts natürlich in jedem Wald, Trails aber mehr im Wald zwischen Schreierhof /  Besigheim und dann beim Husarenhof rüber in den Bietigheimer Forst (Wald zwischen Husarenhof / Bietigheim / Kammgarnspinnerei).
Falls einer unserer Termine im Last-Minute-Biking passt kannst Du gern ab Besigheim mit uns ne Runde drehn


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Dezember 2013)

Ok super. Dann ma schauen wie sich die alljährlichen Familientermine dieses Jahr verhalten  Ich werd mich aber sicher nochmal melden


----------



## cubescott (13. Dezember 2013)

Familienfeste durchkreuzen auch meine Nightride-Termine.

Heut abend bin ich auf nem Geburtstag.
Nächste Woche bin ich Freitag abends scho wieder auf nem Geburtstag.


----------



## Jo77 (13. Dezember 2013)

Wer ist heute abend am Start?


----------



## mephy (13. Dezember 2013)

Ich kanns noch nicht sagen. Muss schauen wie heut abend mein befinden ist.


----------



## Jo77 (13. Dezember 2013)

Sonst keiner am Start ?


----------



## wrathchild053 (20. Dezember 2013)

Hossa.

Bin trail-süchtig!
Fährt heute abend jemand mit ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Framecracker (20. Dezember 2013)

Hallo. Ich wäre dabei. ALLERDINGS mit einem alten Rad


----------



## Framecracker (20. Dezember 2013)

1830?


----------



## bikeritzel (21. Dezember 2013)

Ein sehr schöner und gelungenes Filmchen.
http://www.ride.ch/site/light-trails-die-leuchtmaennchen-sind-los.html
Warum bin ich eigentlich net auf die Idee gekommen???
Bei den Licht-/Farbeeffekten könnte ich den Machern noch etwas Nachhilfe geben.


----------



## Kailinger (28. Dezember 2013)

Die Rubrik "last minute biking" ist weg mit der neuen Forumssoftware, oder?


----------



## cubescott (28. Dezember 2013)

Habs auch schon vermisst, nur oben unter "mehr"-Fahrgemeinschaften/Last Minute-Biking gefunden.


----------



## ChrizzMTB (28. Dezember 2013)

das verwendet doch eh niemand mehr.

lg
chris


----------



## rosenland (28. Dezember 2013)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## Carcass (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich Fahr in Wildbad


----------



## cubescott (29. Dezember 2013)

Ein tolles BOA-Jahr geht zu Ende:
-Scheunen-Picture-Party
-12h Bike&Party
-10-Jahre MTB Besigheim (Tour + Grillfest)
-Sommercamp in A-Hittisau
- Andy's Alpencross
- Strombike / SIS / div. MTB-Marathons
- Touren BOA's wildern auswärts + Abschlußtour Pfalz

*Fehlt als i-Tüpfelchen nur noch Tobi's Silvestertour !*
Ich hab's jedenfalls fest eingeplant.

@Winterpokal: Die Underdogs von _Old School_ führen in der BOA-Teamwertung.
					Gruß an die anderen BOA-Teams: Gas geben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (29. Dezember 2013)

cubescott schrieb:


> Ein tolles BOA-Jahr geht zu Ende:
> *Fehlt als i-Tüpfelchen nur noch Tobi's Silvestertour !*



Jepp, wenn nicht gerade der Himmel auf uns herabfällt bin ich auch mit dabei.
Allerdings werde ich wohl mit dem Radel anreisen, bin noch nicht sicher ob ich rechtzeitig um 10:00 
an der Basis bin. Was ist denn als erste Station geplannt?


----------



## wrathchild053 (31. Dezember 2013)

Hallo Leute!

Hatte mich schon seit Tagen auf die Silvesterausfahrt gefreut, aber so wie es aussieht, hab ich dieses Jahr an Silvester den netten Wink vom Nachbar nebenan erhalten:




Kotze mir seit 2 Tagen die Seele aus dem Leib und lieg mit ner Mega-Erkältung im Bett.
Das einzige was ich heut Nacht an Alkohol zu mir nehmen werde, ist die Dosis im "Wick MediNait".
Fuck off..... 
Aber wie heisst es so schön:




Wünsch euch viel Spass beim Ausritt und einen Guten Powerslide ins Neue Jahr 2014.

Glg Adi


----------



## mephy (31. Dezember 2013)

Oh je. Da Wünsche ich mal gute Besserung!


----------



## Carcass (31. Dezember 2013)

Schade! War ne geile Tour super viel Spaß! Danke an alle und nne guten Rutsch!


----------



## MTBle (31. Dezember 2013)

wrathchild053 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Wünsch euch viel Spass beim Ausritt und einen Guten Powerslide ins Neue Jahr 2014.



Na dann mal gute Besserung, hast gefehlt. 
Aber dafür bist Du einer von denen mit sauberem Rad.

Dir und allen andern BOAs einen guten Antritt ins neue Jahr.

Tschau 
Tilo


----------



## MTBle (9. Januar 2014)

Wie schaut es aus wenn es morgen nicht regnet hat jemand Lust auf Fango?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (9. Januar 2014)

Aber klar doch. Nachdem die Feiertage vorbei sind werden eben die Freitagabende wieder als Nightride gefeiert, Festbeleuchtung bitte jeder selbst mitbringen.


----------



## guddn (10. Januar 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

war etwas voreilig meinen "Suche Fahrer rund um Mundelsheim" Fred  - habe euch Besigheimer etwas zu spät entdeckt.
Besser zu spät als nie. 
Seid ihr auch im Winter regelmäßig unterwegs? Sprich etwa Ausfahrt bei (fast) jedem Wetter Samstag, Sonntag, unter der Woche?
Bin aufgrund meiner Arbeit + Familie nicht imer hundertprozent regelmäßig auf dem Rad, bemühe mich aber stets 
Seid ihr rund um Besigheim, sprich auch mal Richtung Norden / Osten tourenmäßig(er) unterwegs oder wie und wo seid ihr unterwegs?

Fragen über Fragen...

Vorab mal vielen Dank und heute Abend gehe ich erst mal ein wenig den Wald umpflügen - nach dem Regen gestern Nacht dürfte es wieder sehr dünnflüssig sein.

Gruß aus dem sonnigen Stuttgart, Stephan.


----------



## MTBle (10. Januar 2014)

guddn schrieb:


> Seid ihr auch im Winter regelmäßig unterwegs? Sprich etwa Ausfahrt bei (fast) jedem Wetter Samstag, Sonntag, unter der Woche?


Klar, allerdings mit reduzierter Teilnehmerzahl
Z.B. heute 18:30 in Besigheim Enzweg 4
Sonntags geht es um 9:30 los, aber bei der Anfahrt aus Stuttgart besser hier im Forum fragen ob jemand kommt.
Früher gab es hier ja das last minute biking, aber wird wohl von Kai nicht mehr gepflegt.

Tschau bis nachher!


----------



## Kailinger (10. Januar 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Früher gab es hier ja das last minute biking, aber wird wohl von Kai nicht mehr gepflegt.



Wenn es Sinn macht, pfleg ich das LMB gerne weiter! Seht Ihr das mittlerweile wieder direkt oben auf der Forums-HP?
Wie ist Eure Meinung?

Ich will wieder langsam anfangen, bin aber grad vergrippelt...
Ausserdem brauch ich mal wieder neues Material zur Motivation (frei nach Hecht ;-) )

Grüße Kai


----------



## Carcass (10. Januar 2014)

Kai ist bereits unterwegs!  LIFE IS TOO SHORT TO RIDE A BAD BIKE! Aber mal ehrlich so oft wie du krank bist?? Lass mal nen Gesundheitscheck machen.


----------



## MTBle (10. Januar 2014)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Wenn es Sinn macht, pfleg ich das LMB gerne weiter! Seht Ihr das mittlerweile wieder direkt oben auf der Forums-HP?
> Wie ist Eure Meinung?



Ne ist immer noch versteckt, das Forum hat durch das neue Design viel an Reiz verloren.
Man kann natürlich auch einfach hier im Threat schreiben wer kommt. Neue Leute gewinnt
man mit dem aktuellen LMB sowieso nicht.



> Ich will wieder langsam anfangen, bin aber grad vergrippelt...
> Ausserdem brauch ich mal wieder neues Material zur Motivation (frei nach Hecht ;-) )
> Grüße Kai



Bei Dir merkt das doch eh niemand, oder wird es diesmal nicht raw/schwarz mit roten Punkten? 
Mein Lungi motiviert ungemein, aber leider ist es mit motivieren nicht getan. 
Nach den paar Wochen Pause sind die Berge ganz schön hoch geworden.
Tschau
Tilo


----------



## Hockdrik (11. Januar 2014)

2 aktuelle Sachen zum Thema "2-Meter-Regel":

1) Gestern bei Facebook auf Open Trails erschienen:
https://www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/484663888321926

Bitte liken und teilen und v.a. das Positionspapier an Entscheider aus Eurer Region weiterleiten, mit der Bitte sich ein eigenes Bild zu machen.

2) Heute auf Open Trails bei Facebook erschienen:
Meterweise Ärger für die Grünen: Verbots-Minister Bonde bekommt Gegenwind in der Süddeutschen Zeitung


----------



## Kailinger (11. Januar 2014)

Carcass schrieb:


> Aber mal ehrlich so oft wie du krank bist?? Lass mal nen Gesundheitscheck machen.


Hausstauballergie ist halt das ganze Jahr. Das ist wie immer entlang der Kante laufen - fliegsch halt schneller mal nonder...


----------



## Carcass (11. Januar 2014)

Stimmt hatte ich vergessen   Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTBle (11. Januar 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alias2 (12. Januar 2014)

Habe eine neue _Sonder Edition_ BOA Winterjacke in Größe XL zu verkaufen ( nicht getragen ), 
es wird nochmal kalt !

Horst


----------



## boernie (12. Januar 2014)

nehm ich gern wenn ich darf


----------



## alias2 (14. Januar 2014)

_*@boernie schau mal in dein Postfach , habe eine PN geschrieben.*_


zum Thema: ''26'' und ''27,5'' Zoll ein Link


----------



## cubescott (16. Januar 2014)

Die Wetterprognose für morgen Abend ist ganz passabel, d.h. ich komm zum _Independent Nightride ._


----------



## MTBle (17. Januar 2014)

Aggu isch voll, han koi Ausred. Also komme au


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Januar 2014)

Morgen, am sonnigen Sonntag um 0930 am BOA Basecamp, zum Happyride...!


----------



## MTBle (24. Januar 2014)

Also mir ist es heute zu siffig, vielleicht So.


----------



## MTBle (30. Januar 2014)

Wetter sagt:  *Du mußt fahren morgen!*
Hoffe mir reicht es von der Arbeit, wenn es knapp wird melde ich mich bei Reiner oder Roland auf dem Handy.
Besteht Aussicht das sonst noch jemand kommt?


----------



## cubescott (30. Januar 2014)

Bella, bella Wetterprognos, i komm zum Nightride, klar doch, los!
Meine Handy-Nr. schick ich Dir per Mail (steht nicht in dr' BOA-Kontaktliste).
Bekomm i dann dafür mei neie Brill?

C U
R* a *iner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (30. Januar 2014)

SiSi, Brille ist an Bord. Ich kaufe ein A


----------



## alias2 (1. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei beim Strombike 2014
50 km

Horst


----------



## Kailinger (2. Februar 2014)

Ich dieses Jahr ned, da gibts nen Terminkonflikt...


----------



## riderhardy (2. Februar 2014)

Bei mir hat's leider nicht geklappt, bin dann am 29.05
in Sulzbach /Murr beim MTB Tag


----------



## Kailinger (2. Februar 2014)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Bei mir hat's leider nicht geklappt, bin dann am 29.05
> in Sulzbach /Murr beim MTB Tag



Au, des war gut letztes Jahr!
Da gibts auch kein Zirkus mit der Anmeldung...

Unser 12h steht ja auch noch an!

Kai


----------



## riderhardy (2. Februar 2014)

Genau Kai, hinfahren, anmelden, losfahren,und Spaß haben
Wann soll das 12 h Event denn sein?
Gruß
Hardy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (2. Februar 2014)

riderhardy schrieb:


> Genau Kai, hinfahren, anmelden, losfahren,und Spaß haben
> Wann soll das 12 h Event denn sein?
> Gruß
> Hardy


Antwort folgt, weist scho, ned im Forum
Tilo und ich sind beim 79er-Strombike dabei, d.h. wir sollten scho min. 5 Std. beim 12h Event duchbolzen.


----------



## riderhardy (2. Februar 2014)

Na denne, viel Spaß


----------



## Nico M. (5. Februar 2014)

Servus,

Tobi, Keule und ich sind dieses Jahr auch mit am Start.

@ Hardy: PictureParty ist am 15.02.
			   12H-Race am 29.03.


----------



## riderhardy (5. Februar 2014)

Moin, alles klar, bin am 15. da , strombike hoffe ich auch noch, Steffen meinte das es klappt, freu mich drauf


----------



## Laggiman (5. Februar 2014)

Bin auch beim 50er dabei . Sehn uns am 15.


----------



## cubescott (6. Februar 2014)

Man muss nicht bis zum 15.02. warten, wir können uns gern scho morgen zum Nightride treffen.
Auch der 50er-Strombike kann ohne Training richtig wehtun


----------



## MTBle (6. Februar 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> Man muss nicht bis zum 15.02. warten, wir können uns gern scho morgen zum Nightride treffen.


Uff, i muas drainira... wenns net regand ben i dabei.


----------



## riderhardy (6. Februar 2014)

Da geb ich Tobi recht , bin schon genug nass geworden, im Regen fahr ich gerade nimmer


----------



## MTBle (7. Februar 2014)

Warm Trocken Rad...


----------



## MTBle (9. Februar 2014)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## riderhardy (9. Februar 2014)

Jupp, aber hier in Lubu heute am Nachmittag


----------



## cubescott (9. Februar 2014)

War gestern (eher heut morgen) bei F.U.C.K. in der ROFA Bad Friedrichshall. Dort spielt in 2 Wochen *B.O.A.*
Auf meinen Vorschlag, freier Eintritt wenn wir im *BOA*-Shirt kommen, ist der Türsteher leider nicht eingegangen.
Selber schuld, dann gehn wir halt nicht hin.


----------



## MTBle (14. Februar 2014)

Ich bin heute nicht dabei, ist mir zu siffig.


----------



## MTBle (16. Februar 2014)

Heute sieht das Wetter doch gut aus, fährt jemand um 9:30?

Edit: Nicht? Dann fahre ich daheim, see you


----------



## cubescott (20. Februar 2014)

Morgen spielt Rockfever (mein Alder) in Besga im Fasskeller. Davor komm ich aber auf'n Quicky-Nightride (~2Std.) !

C U
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (21. Februar 2014)

ok, bis gleich


----------



## cubescott (27. Februar 2014)

Morgen gibts zum Mainz-Fasching ne Alternative:
*BOA* bleibt *BOA*, wir biken auch bei Nacht!
Mal sehn, wer die bessere Quote hat, ich befürchte ...


----------



## MTBle (27. Februar 2014)

Ich geh nicht nach Mainz, wenn es also nicht regnet bin ich da.
Gut das Du erinnerst, gleich mal Akku laden.


----------



## MTBle (1. März 2014)

Gibt es noch BOA's die Morgen um 9:30 fahren? Falls sich jemand meldet wäre ich dabei.

Der Rest erspare mir bitte seine traurigen Ausreden, die kenne ich jetzt alle schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (1. März 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Der Rest erspare mir bitte seine traurigen Ausreden, die kenne ich jetzt alle schon.



Okay!


----------



## mephy (5. März 2014)

Am Freitag 07.03. jemand da zu nem gemütlichen Nightride?
Bin nich fit genug für nen rennen bei nacht


----------



## cubescott (5. März 2014)

Hi Mark,
freut mich daß Du am Freitag mal wieder unsre Truppe verstärkst, hab mir scho Sorga gmacht.
Das mit gemütlich lässt sich bestimmt einrichten.


----------



## Carcass (5. März 2014)

Bin bei den Nightrids raus. Hab da irgendwie gerade keine Lust mehr. Was den Fahrtechnik kurs angeht das sit in Arbeit.


----------



## mephy (5. März 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> Hi Mark,
> freut mich daß Du am Freitag mal wieder unsre Truppe verstärkst, hab mir scho Sorga gmacht.
> Das mit gemütlich lässt sich bestimmt einrichten.


Jop war lang genug nicht mehr...leider...daher is auch die Fitness noch nich so da wie sie sollte.
Dann bis Freitag und hoffen auf gutes Wetter. 18.30 Uhr war immer start oder?


----------



## MTBle (5. März 2014)

mephy schrieb:


> Dann bis Freitag und hoffen auf gutes Wetter. 18.30 Uhr war immer start oder?



Jepp 18:30 Wetter wird nicht gut sondern SUPER! Kachelmann hats versprochen.

Fahren ist doch wie immer, am Berg jeder wie er will und kann, oben und unten wird gewartet.
Und wenns eben geht reden wir uns den Mund fusslig

Bis Fr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (8. März 2014)

Fährt Morgen früh jemand? 

Hat zufällig jemand einen Bremsen Adapter Front von IS2000 auf PM 160 übrig?


----------



## Uli A (8. März 2014)

Hi,

Ich bin dabei.

Uli


----------



## mephy (8. März 2014)

So nachdem ich heute fast den ganzen Tag mit Krämpfen in den Beinen auskommen musste sag ich für morgen ab...
Dauert leider noch bisl bis ich wieder zweimal pro Wochenende fahren kann...


----------



## Carcass (8. März 2014)

Habt ihr so übertrieben gestern?


----------



## MTBle (9. März 2014)

Carcass schrieb:


> Habt ihr so übertrieben gestern?


Ne, Mark wollte danach nicht mal den roten Shuttelbus nach Löchgau nehmen.
Nur wenn man unter Erholen am Samstag Klettern versteht ....

War ne schöne Tour heute, der Schlamm ist größtenteils wieder fest so das die meisten Trails gut befahrbar sind.
(Info vom Fr.: Klappstuhl von oben bis unten wieder ok)


----------



## Hockdrik (11. März 2014)

Es tut sich was: Grüne Ministerin hinterfragt Sinn der 2-Meter-Regel 
-> www.facebook.com/DIMB.OpenTrails/posts/514898241965157


----------



## Carcass (12. März 2014)

Das ist super! Ein erster schritt in die richtige Richtung!!


----------



## Kailinger (13. März 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Fährt Morgen früh jemand?
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand einen Bremsen Adapter Front von IS2000 auf PM 160 übrig?



Suchst Du noch nen Adapter, ich hab da einige rumliegen, müsste mal guggen/suchen...

Kai


----------



## MTBle (13. März 2014)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Suchst Du noch nen Adapter, ich hab da einige rumliegen, müsste mal guggen/suchen...
> 
> Kai


Moin Kai, 
03:47 wo treibst Du Dich schon wieder in der Welt rum?
Adapter hat sich erledigt habe ich gestern bekommen, aber danke.


----------



## Carcass (13. März 2014)

Kai fährt Fahrrad in Korea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (13. März 2014)

Und ich "fahr" morgen Circle Pit bei _Broilers._ Schade daß das mit unserem Nightride-Termin zusammenfällt.


----------



## rosenland (15. März 2014)

Ist morgen hecke schneiden?
Hab nix mehr gehört ...
14 Uhr ?


----------



## Kailinger (16. März 2014)

Jep!


----------



## cubescott (20. März 2014)

Ich hoffe auf die Badener ist Verlass, damit sie die Wetterfront morgen noch lang genug zurückhalten.
Dann gibts morgen unseren zweitletzten Nightride, man kann die Sommerzeit ja scho riacha.


----------



## MTBle (21. März 2014)

Ja die Gelegenheiten das Licht Equipment für die 12h und SiS zu checken sind rar!
Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## cubescott (31. März 2014)

Unser Team hat die *BOA-*Winterpokal-Gesamtwertung gewonnen und beim 12H von Besga den Teamsieg eingefahren.
Dickes Lob und Dank an alle Mitstreiter, so muß das.

Und die Newcomerin des Jahres ist Gabi alias Gretel, Siegerin der Frauenwertung in beiden Wettbewerben !


----------



## Langie (2. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem endlich auf Sommerzeit umgestellt wurde und ich letztes Jahr eigentlich schon vorhatte mich hier zu melden mache ich es jetzt endlich.
Ich habe Interesse bei euch mitzufahren und würde deshalb gerne mal an einer Ausfahrt teilnehmen. Ich erhoffe mir noch mehr Spaß am Fahren durch die Gruppe.

Paar Fragen:
wann sind denn die regelmäßigen Tourzeiten? Freitag 18 Uhr habe ich gelesen. Wird das ein Nightride? Lampen und Co habe ich bisher zumindest keine. Was müsste ich mitbringen?

Kurzes zu meiner Person:
Ich heiße Christian, bin 30, wohne in Besigheim und fahre ein 29er- Fully (ich hoffe das ist kein Problem ;-) . Rennrad fahre ich auch noch.

Grüße Langie


----------



## MTBle (2. April 2014)

Langie schrieb:


> Paar Fragen:
> wann sind denn die regelmäßigen Tourzeiten? Freitag 18 Uhr habe ich gelesen. Wird das ein Nightride? Lampen und Co habe ich bisher zumindest keine. Was müsste ich mitbringen?


Hi Langie,

Fr. 18:00 an der Base (Enzweg) da die Tour ca 2,5 bis 3 h geht, brauchst Du im Moment schon noch ein Lämpchen.
Ansonsten Sonntags 9:30 ohne Lampe


> 29er- Fully (ich hoffe das ist kein Problem ;-) . Rennrad fahre ich auch noch.



Mit 29er mußt Du natürlich den Spott ertagen wenn wir Puki Fahrer endlich völlig außer Atem oben ankommen.

Achwas, hautsache das Rad dreht sich.

Wenn Du diesen Fr. mit willst kann ich auch eine zusätzlich Lampe einpacken.
Da solltest Du mich aber noch mal daran erinnern, bin alt und vergesslich.


----------



## Langie (3. April 2014)

Hi Tilo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Okay, dann schau ich mal, dass das morgen Abend klappt. Lampe muss ich mal sehen. Ich wollte mir eigentlich eh eine zulegen. Eventuell gibts da ja sowas wie Winterschlußverkauf. Ansosnten würde ich mich kurzfristig morgen hier nochmal melden.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (3. April 2014)

Ne 40 Euro China lampe reicht. Ansonsten muss halt kucken.


----------



## Langie (4. April 2014)

Carcass schrieb:


> Ne 40 Euro China lampe reicht. Ansonsten muss halt kucken.



Hatte eh vor mir für den nächsten Winter so einen halben Stadionfluter zu holen. Habe ich das eben vorgezogen.
Hab also eine Lampe (zumindest für vorne) kann also losgehen.


----------



## bikeritzel (5. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
morgen 9:30h am BOA Basecamp zum HappyRide!


----------



## bikeritzel (5. April 2014)

Hey Leute,
morgen 9:30h am BOA Basecamp zum HappyRide!


----------



## MTBle (5. April 2014)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kailinger (5. April 2014)

Nach starkem Start am Freitag (geil wars), klink ich mich morgen aus. Muss no was schaffa..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (10. April 2014)

Is morgen abend wer am Start?


----------



## MTBle (10. April 2014)

Am Fr. kann ich nicht, aber am So bin ich wenns Wetter mit macht am Start.


----------



## cubescott (10. April 2014)

mephy schrieb:


> Is morgen abend wer am Start?


Klar doch, Friday rules !
Tipp an alle Freitagsfahrer und die's noch werden wollen, morgen bei Top-Wetter nochmals die Chance nutzen. Nächste Woche ist ja schon Karfreitag, da fährt vermutlich keiner.


----------



## Carcass (10. April 2014)

Ich geb mir Morgen sogar die ehre mit euch zu fahren


----------



## Langie (10. April 2014)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht.
Sonntag habe ich mal eingeplant!


----------



## Laggiman (10. April 2014)

Ich bin sogar auch dabei


----------



## Tuxer (10. April 2014)

na bei soviel Prominenz versuch ich doch auch mal wieder anzutreten


----------



## mephy (10. April 2014)

ja cool. dann sehen wir uns morgen um 18 Uhr  freu mich


----------



## Carcass (10. April 2014)

Oh nee des wird schon wieder so ne 29er Race geschichte  Na gut ich komm auch auf großen Rädern wird aber vermutlich net viel helfen


----------



## Kailinger (14. April 2014)

Awa, hasch Dich doch gut gschlagen...
Hat Spaß gmacht!

Folks,

soll ich am Freitag/Sonntag einen Termin reinstellen oder sind da alle Ihre Eier suchen?

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (14. April 2014)

Ich wäre mit von der Partie.


----------



## cubescott (17. April 2014)

Um einen Eierclinch zu vermeiden und nochmals das tolle Wetter zu nutzen, bevor es morgen umschlägt, werde ich heut Abend die Kaywaldrunde drehen.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzukommen, bitte vor 17.00 h hier Bescheid stossen oder danach auf 015780433030 zwecks genauer Abfahrtszeit (auf 18.00h pack ichs heut ned ganz).

Ciao, Rainer


----------



## Kailinger (17. April 2014)

Mir langts über Ostern ned!
Ich würd jetzt auch mal keine Termine machen und dann nächste Woche Fr./So. wieder einloggen!

Happy Eiersuche,
Kai


----------



## Langie (19. April 2014)

Fährt einer morgen Vormittag?
Ich hätte Zeit und Lust


----------



## Kailinger (24. April 2014)

Ostern war bisle mau, aber wer ist den morgen am Start?


----------



## MTBle (24. April 2014)

Hab mich gerade eingetragen, und freu mich.  Denkt an Lämpchen, um 9 ist es schon sehr duster.

Kai schau Dir mal den Text vom last minute biking an, das neue Forum macht da komische Sachen.


----------



## Carcass (24. April 2014)

Ich geh Sonntag auf den Flowtrail Stromberg wenn jemand lust hat. Ich fahre mit 2 Leuten hin.


----------



## Jo77 (25. April 2014)

Hallo wird heute gefahren wenn es aufgehört hat zu Regnen???


----------



## MTBle (25. April 2014)

Also hier in Sersheim regnet es, ich bin für heute draußen.
Und Sonntag sieht auch nicht wirklich gut aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo77 (25. April 2014)

Die zwei Damen würden sich gerne  anschließen ;-)


----------



## Langie (25. April 2014)

In Besigheim ists wieder trocken.
Aber es donnert noch ein bisschen.

also nix heute?


----------



## Jo77 (25. April 2014)

Wenn jemand fährt Bitte melden!!!


----------



## Jo77 (25. April 2014)

Gabi und Leoni sind um 18.20 Uhr am Base Camp


----------



## Kailinger (26. April 2014)

Naja, ganz so kurzfristig gugg ich dann au nimmer ins Internet.
Wir waren anderthalb Stunden auf local Trails rumballern, total witzig!


----------



## shooan (4. Mai 2014)

Wo und wann wird denn hier gefahren?

Darf bei euch jeder mitfahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (4. Mai 2014)

Ja darf jeder mitfahren! 18.00 Uhr Freitags am Radsportheim Besigheim. Und Sonntags 9.30 Uhr.


----------



## JOehler (4. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mich demnächst dann auch mal anschließen. Welche Distanzen faht ihr immer so?


----------



## shooan (5. Mai 2014)

Habt ihr auch ne Adresse?


----------



## Kailinger (5. Mai 2014)

Adresse ist Enzweg 4 in 74354 Besigheim.

Freitags so 30-35 km, Sonntags a bisle mehr, vielleicht 40 bis 45 km.

Grüße Kai


----------



## MTBle (11. Mai 2014)

Fährt heut jemand? Ich wäre dabei falls sich jemand findet bis 9:00


----------



## mephy (11. Mai 2014)

Also in Löchgau regnet es. Nächste Woche vielleicht wieder


----------



## mephy (16. Mai 2014)

Sieht schick aus:
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/05...ersten-asphaltierten-strecke-sueddeutschland/


----------



## mephy (16. Mai 2014)

Super Wetter heute. Sehen uns dann nachher um 18 Uhr


----------



## Kailinger (22. Mai 2014)

Wär wer denn morgen am Start? ;-)


----------



## mephy (23. Mai 2014)

Also ich nich. Zwei Tage in folge Radfahren pack ich noch nich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laggiman (23. Mai 2014)

Also ich wäre dabei wenns nicht schifft


----------



## MTBle (23. Mai 2014)

So, Regen ist durch und es scheint die Sonne. Bin heute Abend dabei.


----------



## Langie (23. Mai 2014)

Ich versuche auch da zu sein. Mal schauen ob es endlich mal wieder klappt.


----------



## Kailinger (25. Mai 2014)

Moin in die Runde,
wer würd denn an Himmelfahrt mit nach Sulzbach gehen?

Gemeinsame Abfahrt 10 Uhr am Basecamp?
Oder um 11 Uhr dort?
Natürlich nur wenns ned vollgas schifft.

Grüßle, Kai


----------



## MTBle (25. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre am Do dabei, (bin aber wasserscheu) Vadder hoat nix dagega.
10:00 Base passt. Dem Daumen geht es schon wieder etwas besser.


----------



## Carcass (25. Mai 2014)

Was geht dort?


----------



## Kailinger (25. Mai 2014)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sulzbacher-mtb-tag-an-himmelfahrt.217187/page-10

Du liesch doch sonsch immer alles...


----------



## Kailinger (5. Juni 2014)

Wie ischs. morgen? Wedder wird guad!


----------



## Carcass (5. Juni 2014)

Ich komm aufn Bier  Fahr Samstag nach Spicak.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (5. Juni 2014)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Wie ischs. morgen? Wedder wird guad!


Logo, gibt keinen Grund nicht zu fahren.


----------



## Tuxer (6. Juni 2014)

mach heut bei der CMS mit kommt noch jemand nach?

http://criticalmassstuttgart.wordpress.com/


----------



## alias2 (8. Juni 2014)

Heute waren wir zu zweit unertwegs, ich (natürlich) und eine Gastfahrerin.
Sie kommt mal wieder.
Das Eis beim Aussiedlerhof Hofmann war sehr gut, bei der Hitze.

Horst


----------



## MTBle (8. Juni 2014)

Habe meiner Hand heute noch eine Pause gegönnt. Morgen will ich aber ne Runde drehen, jemand Lust?


----------



## cubescott (13. Juni 2014)

Hi all,

länger Sonne als heut gibts nimmer und die Mega-Hitze isch au vorbei. Da verwett ich glatt mei BOA-Kapp daß wir heut abend mehr sind als letzten Sonntag. Ob wir aber die 50% Frauenquote knacken können isch eher fraglich.

Bis später
Rainer


----------



## Tuxer (13. Juni 2014)

Servus,
Werde mich auch mal wieder anschließen , bis später.
Steffen

Sorry bin kurzfristig doch wieder raus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (20. Juni 2014)

Bin heut auch mal wieder dabei...bis später


----------



## Kailinger (20. Juni 2014)

SSP oleole, bin auch dabei!

muss revidieren: wir ham Besuch, langt ned zum fahren! Aber um neun aufn nen Tee bestimmt...


----------



## MTBle (20. Juni 2014)

Dann sen mer ja scho drei!


----------



## mephy (20. Juni 2014)

Hoffentlich schiffts net Oo


----------



## Deleted261297 (20. Juni 2014)

MTBle schrieb:


> Dann sen mer ja scho drei!



Hey MTBle, bist du nicht der User der hier im Forum behauptet hat, er hätte sich eine einzelne Pinion bestellt und auch schon erhalten ?


----------



## cubescott (26. Juni 2014)

Ausblick: Wenn Deutschland am Montag das Achtelfinale gwinnt wäre das nächste Spiel freitags zur heiligen BOA-Zeit.

Deshalb will ich morgen unbedingt ne Runde drehn!   Kommt wer mit?


----------



## mephy (27. Juni 2014)

Also ich hab vor zu kommen. Allerdings nur wenns auch ne gmütliche Truppe gibt.
Das letzte Woche Freitag war mir definitiv zu schnell. Hab kein Bock schon wieder nach der Hälfte abzubrechen


----------



## Nico M. (27. Juni 2014)

Ich komme heute definitiv auch!
Im Smartphone habe ich gelesen, dass Tobi auch kommen will. Keule wird sicherlich auch dabei sein.

--> Geplant wird heute eine coole Runde (eventuell sogar mit Biergarteneinkehr)


----------



## mephy (27. Juni 2014)

Biergarten lass ich aus. Muss morgen arbeiten 
Wenn ihr den am Ende machen wollt bin ich dabei. Ansonsten nächsten Freitag wieder


----------



## Nico M. (27. Juni 2014)

@mephy: Du bist natürlich heut dabei!

Die Einkehr machen wir wie immer erst am Schluss der Tour - sonst würden wir ja gar nett ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (3. Juli 2014)

Fährt morgen wer ne gemütliche Runde oder sind alle Fußball schauen?


----------



## MTBle (3. Juli 2014)

Ich würde fahren


----------



## Kailinger (3. Juli 2014)

Hab zumindest morgen mal keinen Termin eingestellt wegen ballaballa...
Werd aber auch guggen und ned fahren!


----------



## mephy (4. Juli 2014)

Ok hat sich für mich auch erledigt. Sind bei Nachbarn eingeladen


----------



## MTBle (4. Juli 2014)

Na dann viel Spass bei passiv sporteln, Feinripp nicht vergessen!
Falls noch jemand kommt bitte melden. sonst fahre ich ab Sersheim.


----------



## cubescott (10. Juli 2014)

Termine, Fußball, Termine ...   aber morgen alles frei!
Also nochmals ne gepflegte Freitagsrunde, bevors nächstes Wochenende nach Hittisau geht.


----------



## MTBle (11. Juli 2014)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Kailinger (11. Juli 2014)

same same


----------



## MTBle (12. Juli 2014)

Fährt morgen jemand wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jensn84 (17. Juli 2014)

irgendwann trifft es anscheinend jeden :-(

zwischen Sa, den 12.07.14 und Do, den 17.07.14 (13:00 Uhr) wurde mir aus meinem Fahrradkeller in Bietigheim-Bissingen mein *Cannondale RZ 140 1 Custom* gestohlen. Das Rad war an ein weißes Damen Treckingrad angeschlossen, welches auch fehlt. Die Räder wurden also mit Sicherheit zusammen gestohlen.

Bitte haltet die Augen offen und gebt mir bescheid falls ihr das Rad in natura oder im Netz findet!!!! Finderlohn ist selbstverständlich!

Hier noch ein Bild und die wichtigsten Parts:




Farbe: schwarz-grün
Rahmen: Cannondale RZ 140 Carbon 1 - Größe L
Federgabel: Lefty PBR 140 alloy (mit Aufklebern von 88+)
Dämpfer: FOX RP2
Laufräder: DT Swiss XCR 1.5 (race edition)
Bereifung: Continental X-King 2.2 RaceSport
Bremse: Avid Elixir CR (vo + hi)
Lenker: Easton EC 70 Carbon
Shifter: SRAM XO Drehgriffe
Shaltwerk: SRAM XO 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 770
Kurbel: Shimano XT 770 (2-fach)
Pedale: Look Quartz Klickpedale
Sattelstütze: FunWorks N-Light
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR (schwarz-weiß)
Kettenstrebenschutz: SKS-Germany

Der Rahmen ist am Steuerrohr, am Oberrohr und am Unterrohr mit Lackschutzfolie abgeklebt. Ein charakteristisches Merkmal ist ein Lackabplatzer am Oberrohr etwa 2cm vor dem Sattelrohr.


----------



## Kailinger (17. Juli 2014)

Au au, dass ist Mist. Wir halten auf jeden Fall die Augen offen!

Ich würd dazu morgen Abend auch ne Runde drehen. Wer ist nicht in Hittisau?
Tilo?

Kai


----------



## MTBle (17. Juli 2014)

Bin das Wochenende über weg. Geht also leider nicht bei mir.


----------



## Uli A (18. Juli 2014)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Au au, dass ist Mist. Wir halten auf jeden Fall die Augen offen!
> 
> Ich würd dazu morgen Abend auch ne Runde drehen. Wer ist nicht in Hittisau?
> Tilo?
> ...


----------



## Uli A (18. Juli 2014)

Wollte sagen, das sagen, das ich heute Abend am Start bin.

Uli


----------



## Uli A (18. Juli 2014)

Muß leider für heute absagen. Bei der Sattelmontage ist die Schraube "geknallt". Habe kurzfristig keine Ersatzlösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (24. Juli 2014)

Zwischen Hittisau und SIS können wir morgen mit ner starken Truppe die Umgebung unsicher machen.
Bin hochmotiviert, bitte kurz warten falls ichs nicht zum 6-Uhr-Gong pack!


----------



## MTBle (24. Juli 2014)

Komme auch, kann aber auch knapp werden. Muß vorher noch kurz nach Laufen.


----------



## cubescott (31. Juli 2014)

Dieses WE rocken unsre Guides und andere BOA's die Pfalz beim SIS.
Wir fahrn morgen aber trotzdem !!!


----------



## Laggiman (31. Juli 2014)

so wie es aussieht bin ich auch mal wieder am Start


----------



## Laggiman (1. August 2014)

mir reichts heute leider doch nicht


----------



## MTBle (8. August 2014)

Ich werde heute eine Runde drehen. Lohnt sich der Weg nach Besigheim, fährt jemand mit?


----------



## MTBle (8. August 2014)

Die Heidi bei SiS 






Http://www.ziegenwanderung.de


----------



## Uli A (8. August 2014)

Ich fahr heute mit. Aber ohne Ziege!

Bis dann


----------



## MTBle (8. August 2014)

Suppi dann mach ich mich mal auf die Beine, die Ziegen waren ganz lieb!


----------



## Kailinger (8. August 2014)

Mist, dass war heut nix! Ich bau Terrasse, dass hat grad Vorrang. Will ja dieses Jahr noch draufsitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (8. August 2014)

Mit Singlespeed wär das auch mächtig viel gewesen oder hast Du schon wieder zurückgebaut?
Waren erst um 22:15 zurück. Beiselsberg, Ochsenbach, weißer Steinbruch, Layer Trail, Rote Knieweg...

Kannst Du bitte in den last Minute Text den Hinweis auf Lampe und Rücklicht mit auf nehmen.
Das brauchen wir nun wieder, auch wenn es eine Stunde kürzer geht.


----------



## MTBle (9. August 2014)

Morgen sind zumindest Rainer und ich am Start, wer als den Schädel morgen in den Helm rein bringt kann sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Kailinger (10. August 2014)

Zurückgebaut ist noch nicht! Deshalb sind aber auch noch die Lampen vollständig montiert, Rad also noch voll im SIS-mode...

Schöne Runde, der Rote Knieweg ist neu im Portfolio....


----------



## MTBle (15. August 2014)

Wie schaut es aus, laut Radar kommt maximal eine kurze Dusche. Jemand Bock?


----------



## Uli A (15. August 2014)

Ich komm.

bis nachher

Uli


----------



## MTBle (15. August 2014)

Suppi!


----------



## shooan (15. August 2014)

Hi,

heute schauts schlecht aus. Morgen wäre aber was drinnen so am Mittag gegen 14 Uhr bis ca 18 Uhr.
Wenn da jemand zeit hat, würde gerne mal mit euch die Wälder unsicher machen. 

gruß


----------



## ARB (15. August 2014)

aloha,
im Neckar Enz Boten von heute ist ein Bericht vom SIS drin. Der Andy wird namentlich erwähnt und per Bild verewigt.
ich tast mich langsam wieder an radln ran und hoff dass ich euch bald mal wieder gesellschaft leisten kann. so ein zwei wochen werdens wohl aber noch werden. schönes we
grüßle dani


----------



## MTBle (15. August 2014)

Heute war es eine entspannte Runde ohne jeden Regen!
Um viertel vor neun war waren wir wieder an der Base.

Dani Dir gute Besserung, das Radeln ist bestimmt die perfekte Reha.
Nur vielleicht das Trail runter brettern nicht so...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (17. August 2014)

Schönes Wetter, genau wie vorher gesagt. Fährt jemand?


----------



## MTBle (17. August 2014)

Baden Württemberg, unendliche Weiten. Wir schreiben das Jahr 2014. Dies sind die Abenteuer des
Traumbikes Opium 6 das mit seiner 1 Mann starken Besatzung 4 Stunden unterwegs ist, um fremde Gebiete zu erforschen , neues Wissen und neue Trails. Viele Kilometer von der Base entfernt dringt Opium 6 in Gebiete vor die nie ein BOA Stollen zuvor gesehen hat.


@Schwarzwäldler & Freunde, der geile Trail ist nicht die Eppinger Linie! Bin ich natürlich aber trotzdem gefahren, welch ein Flow.

Nicht minder geil aber das grasse Gegenteil von Flow:
Die Eppinger Linie, unser Bollwerk gegen die Franzosen. Am Sonntags Nachmittag bei Sonnenschein trifft man auf Heerscharen von Wanderern. Genau gesagt 6, drei Zweibeiner und drei Vierbeiner in einer Stunde.
Alle freundlich und dem Forscher wohl gesonnen. Spocks Gruß solltet Ihr natürlich drauf haben. 

Liebt Ihr Wurzeln? Wurzel fein wie ein Haar und Wurzel so groß das man in ihrem Schatten Ebikes begraben kann, Wurzeln quer, Wurzel längs, Wurzeln diagonal, Uphillwurzeln, Downhillwurzeln, Knollenwurzeln ...

Obwohl der Trail "eigentlich" eben verläuft, brauchte ich nur mein 22er Blatt denn ständig geht es über Wurzeln runter, und sofort darauf über Wurzeln sacksteil wieder hoch. Die reinste Achterbahn.
Das ganze so schmal das der Förster mit der Doppelläufigen Flinte nicht mehr durch kommt. 
Sau geile Sache das.


----------



## Kailinger (17. August 2014)

Das hört sich gut an!

Wir könnten dort doch vor dem Winter noch einen Tag "BOA's wildern auswärts" einlegen!
Du kennst Dich ja jetzt aus und hast doch auch schon Kontakt zu Eingeborenen....

Terrasse isch fertig, dass war mein Freitag abend...
Heut hab ich wieder auf Schaltung umgebaut und dem Rädle mal eine kleine Kur gegönnt.
Bin also wieder startklar!

Kai


----------



## Uli A (17. August 2014)

Heute hatten meine Bienchen Vorrang Bin wieder stichfest...
War heute Abend aber noch Trailsurfen im Stromberg. Allein, allein....Hat mächtig Spaß gemacht.

Bis bald

Uli


----------



## mmo2 (19. August 2014)

Hat heute Nachmittag jemand Lust? Kleine Runde......Besigheim, Bietigheim Forst o.ä


----------



## Uli A (21. August 2014)

Habe heute im Stromberg eine UVEX - Satteltasche mit Inhalt gefunden. Besitzer kann sich gerne mit mir in Verbindung setzen.

VG

Uli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (22. August 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? Wäre auch mit von der Partie.


----------



## mmo2 (22. August 2014)

Uli, ich muss mal Kumpel fragen. Der hat so eine dran, und ist oft im Stromberg unterwegs. Ich frag ihn mal, ob er seine vermisst.....


----------



## mmo2 (22. August 2014)

Wann startet ihr immer? 17 oder 18Uhr?


----------



## mmo2 (22. August 2014)

Würde heute mal auf 18 Uhr vorbei kommen.......An die Base, mit Lampen. Sofern das Wetter hält


----------



## MTBle (22. August 2014)

18:00 passst


----------



## mmo2 (23. August 2014)

War eine Coole Runde gestern. Danke fürs mitnehmen. Komme wieder.....
Kai, schick mir doch nochmal eine Mail, finde deine nicht mehr, wegen meinen Kontaktdaten. Danke


----------



## JOehler (23. August 2014)

Fahrt ihr morgen wieder?


----------



## bikeritzel (24. August 2014)

Jup,wird aber eher eine Asphalt/Schotter Ausfahrt werden.


----------



## stromberg-biker (6. September 2014)

Ruhig ists zur Urlaubszeit bei euch im Forum . Geht morgen jemand biken ??


----------



## mmo2 (6. September 2014)

Kollege und ich fahren morgen um Zehn beim Aldi in Kleinsachsenheim los. Richtung Eselsburg, über Güglingen zum Michaelsberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (6. September 2014)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Ruhig ists zur Urlaubszeit bei euch im Forum . Geht morgen jemand biken ??



Ich für meinen Teil morgen nicht. Aber Freitag war klasse, zu siebt bekanntes neu gemischt...
Kai


----------



## stromberg-biker (7. September 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Kollege und ich fahren morgen um Zehn beim Aldi in Kleinsachsenheim los. Richtung Eselsburg, über Güglingen zum Michaelsberg


Schee wars, gell ?  ...wenn auch leider ohne BOAs


----------



## mmo2 (7. September 2014)

Ja war richtig schöne Tour. Mit vielen coolen Trails, aber auch Heftigen Anstiegen. Insgesamt kamen wir auf knapp 60km und knapp 1000Hm
Markus, toll wie du gekämpft hast.


----------



## shooan (7. September 2014)

War echt eine geile Tour und meine bisher heftigste im Gelände.  
Ja fast 1000Hm sind schon sehr heftig. Merke meine Beine fast nicht mehr. So soll es doch sein und so mögen wir es.

Danke das Ihr immer so gut gewartet habt auf mich, das hat mich sehr motiviert. 
Wie sagte schon Per Mertesacker 
Ich lege mich jetzt erst mal drei Tage in die Eistonne und dann analysieren wir die Tour. 

Würde mich Freuen noch die ein oder andere Tour dieses Spätsommer Herbst mit euch zu fahren.


----------



## Keepiru (7. September 2014)

Danke fürs Mitnehmen! 
War eine tolle Gruppe, sehr relaxed und immer eine gute Stimmung. 

@shooan hast dich doch tapfer gehalten.


----------



## JOehler (8. September 2014)

Wo seid ihr lang gefahren? Will demnächst auch mal wieder mit euch fahren.


----------



## shooan (8. September 2014)

Hier ist die Tour die wir gefahren sind.


----------



## stromberg-biker (8. September 2014)

@shooan "jetzt gehts nomol gschwind nuff" ...das ist doch die beste Motivation die ich Dir bieten konnte


----------



## shooan (8. September 2014)

@stromberg-biker wie ich diesen satz und das Wort verflucht habe. 
aber ich wollte es nicht anders. Die lieben Muskeln machen sich übrigens sehr lieb bemerkbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (12. September 2014)

Wie schaut es denn am Wochenende aus? Ist ne Tour oder fällt sie ins Wasser?


----------



## Keepiru (12. September 2014)

Am Sonntag sind wir ziemlich technisch im Pfälzer Wald unterwegs.


----------



## shooan (12. September 2014)

Schade, habt viel spaß


----------



## mmo2 (12. September 2014)

Bei mir wirds auch nix, habe Bereitschaft die nächsten 7 Tage


----------



## shooan (12. September 2014)

Schade das du nicht kannst, wünsche ruhige Bereitschaft


----------



## cubescott (13. September 2014)

I'm back, endlich wieder BOA-Biking.
Ich komm morgen zur Sonntagstour und bring *v i e l *Zeit mit.

C U
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (13. September 2014)

Wo startet denn die BOA Tour?


----------



## cubescott (13. September 2014)

In Besigheim am RSV-Heim (Enzplatz) um 9.30h


----------



## shooan (13. September 2014)

Okey, wenn es morgen trocken von oben ist, wäre ich auch am Start.
Habe auch Viel Zeit im Gepäck, aber ne lausige Kondition. Aufgeben gibt es nicht, Quäle mich schon den Berg rauf.
Schnaufe dann zwar wie ne Dampflock, dies geht aber vorbei und ist nicht ansteckend.


----------



## cubescott (14. September 2014)

shooan schrieb:


> Okey, wenn es morgen trocken von oben ist, wäre ich auch am Start.
> Habe auch Viel Zeit im Gepäck, aber ne lausige Kondition. Aufgeben gibt es nicht, Quäle mich schon den Berg rauf.
> Schnaufe dann zwar wie ne Dampflock, dies geht aber vorbei und ist nicht ansteckend.


*Basst scho *
Bis später


----------



## MTBle (20. September 2014)

Fährt morgen früh jemand?


----------



## Willi777 (20. September 2014)

Wenn ich wieder fit bin, fahre ich auch mal mit. Denke so in ein paar Wochen, wenn es nicht schneit...


----------



## cubescott (25. September 2014)

Morgen mal wieder ein Freitag ohne Regen! 
Da gibt's natürlich nochmals ne BOA-Tour um 18.00 Uhr


----------



## MTBle (25. September 2014)

ohne Regen... dann bin ich dabei!


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. September 2014)

Morgen eher nicht, hab mich aber mal für Sonntag eingetragen... in der Hoffnung, dass die BOA´s auch tatsächlich fahren ;-)


----------



## stromberg-biker (27. September 2014)

Nachdem sich bis jetzt hier leider wegen Sonntag niemand geäussert hat u. ich eben eine "Einladung" zum biken für morgen bekommen hab, bin ich für morgen wieder raus. Dann eben wieder ein ander mal 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (27. September 2014)

Kommt sonst jemand?


----------



## Uli A (27. September 2014)

Ja klar. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Langie (2. Oktober 2014)

Morgen Abend Standardzeit 18:00 am Basecamp?


----------



## MTBle (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht, bin auf einer Party. Hoffe es klappt am Sonntag


----------



## cubescott (2. Oktober 2014)

-dto.-
morgen mittag Burtstach, morgen abend Burtstach, samstag mittag Burtstach 
sonntag


----------



## MTBle (5. Oktober 2014)

Kann heute leider nicht, habe starke Halsschmerzen. 
Euch viel Spaß im Herbstwald!


----------



## stromberg-biker (5. Oktober 2014)

Gute Besserung


----------



## cubescott (9. Oktober 2014)

Ab morgen wieder jede Woche freitags um *18.30 h*

*Nightride
					Nightride
							  Nightride*

Legendär und einzigartig in der Region


----------



## MTBle (9. Oktober 2014)

stromberg-biker schrieb:


> Gute Besserung


Danke, hat aber nur mäßig geklappt mit dem bessern. 
Freitag schaffe ich definitiv nicht. Auf So hoffe ich noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (11. Oktober 2014)

Wenns morgen früh trocken ist, schwing ich meinen Kadaver auch mal wieder auf den Bock!


----------



## Uli A (11. Oktober 2014)

Komme auch vorbei, wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit passt.


----------



## MTBle (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich probiers mal ob ich mit halten kann, zur not kürz ich ab.
Bis nachher.


----------



## Kailinger (13. Oktober 2014)

An Den Tobi der am Sonntag zum ersten mal dabei war: bitte meld Dich kurz bei mir per Mail oder PN! Die eMailadresse die ich von Dir notiert hab, stimmt nicht....Deswegen kam auch noch keine Info wg. Samstag an Dich...
Gruße Kai


----------



## Langie (16. Oktober 2014)

Ist morgen Abend trotz Samstag (da plane ich mitzufahren) um 18:30 Uhr ein Nightride?


----------



## cubescott (16. Oktober 2014)

Samstag ist bei mir definitiv gesetzt, deshalb mach ich morgen keinen Nightride.
Ein Schlammbike nach Murrhardt zu kutschieren wär au ned so prickelnd.

C U
Rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shooan (16. Oktober 2014)

was ist denn in Murrhardt am Samstag?


----------



## cubescott (16. Oktober 2014)

@ Markus   Antwort folgt gleich P/N

@all  Winterpokal Team BOA Old School steht wieder in den Startlöchern.
		come join us


----------



## MTBle (17. Oktober 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> @all  Winterpokal Team BOA Old School steht wieder in den Startlöchern.
> come join us



Aufnahme gerade beantragt, die Ziele 2014/2015 sind klar: Höher weiter und schneller
Lasst uns die 600h anpeilen!


----------



## Langie (17. Oktober 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> Samstag ist bei mir definitiv gesetzt, deshalb mach ich morgen keinen Nightride.
> Ein Schlammbike nach Murrhardt zu kutschieren wär au ned so prickelnd.
> 
> C U
> Rainer


kk die Argumentation kann ich gut nachvollziehen. Ich plane heute Abend auch was anderes.


----------



## Kailinger (17. Oktober 2014)

Bei der Wettervorhersage ist das doch keine Herbsttour...ich schlage deshalb vor, wir blasen die Sache ab! ;-)


----------



## MTBle (17. Oktober 2014)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Bei der Wettervorhersage ist das doch keine Herbsttour...ich schlage deshalb vor, wir blasen die Sache ab! ;-)


Ach was mit Lichtschutzfaktor 30 geht das schon!


----------



## mmo2 (18. Oktober 2014)

Werden morgen wieder im Strom-Spielberg unterwegs sein


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2014)

Heute ist NightRide!
Wer ist mit am Start?
(Lasse es aber ruhig angehen - Erkältung klingt gerade ab)


----------



## MTBle (24. Oktober 2014)

Bin dabei, keine Sorge meine Akkus halten auch nur 4h


----------



## Nico M. (24. Oktober 2014)

Mein Lampenakku auch - aber der meines Körpers macht zeitiger Schluss.
Aber ich weis ja auch, wo ich abbiegen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (24. Oktober 2014)

Selbstverfreilich bin ich auch dabei.
Bis später zur_ After Work Tour._


----------



## JOehler (24. Oktober 2014)

Ahoi zusammen, kann mir jemand von euch ein paar Fragen zum RSV beantworten?


----------



## Kailinger (26. Oktober 2014)

JOehler schrieb:


> Ahoi zusammen, kann mir jemand von euch ein paar Fragen zum RSV beantworten?


Ja klar, --> eMail oder PN.


----------



## MTBle (28. Oktober 2014)

Moin Boas,

falls jemand zufällig *verschlissene* Shimano Bremsbeläge von der XTR mit der Bezeichnung *G03Ti,** M07Ti* oder* M06Ti *hat bitte nicht wegschmeissen.
Von mir gibt es ein Bier dafür.
Die Rückplatte besteht aus Titan und das könnte ich für Inserts bei meinem Rahmen brauchen.
Man bekommt das Blech schlecht in so kleinen Mengen und zu akzetablen Preisen.


----------



## cubescott (28. Oktober 2014)

Freitag Special _*Halloween auf Stollenreifen*_

Nightride 18.30h
Auf dunklen Pfaden zur Ruine Blankenhorn

Schwarze Kleidung wär cool 

CU, Rainer


----------



## MTBle (28. Oktober 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> Freitag Special _*Halloween auf Stollenreifen*_
> 
> Nightride 18.30h
> Auf dunklen Pfaden zur Ruine Blankenhorn
> ...



Geiles Moto, Wettervorhersage passt auch, da bin ich dabei!

Aber isch Schwarzfahra ned verboda?


----------



## Kailinger (29. Oktober 2014)

Schwarzfahra koschd 40 Euro, kein Problem.
I gugg das Sonntag irgendwie klabbt.


----------



## MTBle (1. November 2014)

Man sitzt da und das Leben zieht vorüber...

Gestern habt Ihr wirklich etwas verpasst, schöner Night Ride sogar auf den dunkelsten Trails.
Am Blankenhorn auf der Ruine, Mondschein, geile Musik, Rotwein, Cola oder beides.

Klasse organisiert, Danke Rainer!
Und an fettes  an die Waldheinis die Ihre Stamme vor den Trails ablegen.

PS: Bin heute wieder ok, wenn das so weitergeht muß ich doch noch zum Doc...


----------



## Kailinger (1. November 2014)

Mischd, klabbd irgendwie doch ned morgn.

Tilo, alles okkee?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOehler (2. November 2014)

Ahoi, würde so gerne bei den Night Rides mal mitkommen. Mir fehlt da nur das perfekte Beleuchtungsmittel. Muss ich mal schauen was der Markt derzeit so hergibt.


----------



## cubescott (6. November 2014)

Leider wars nur ein Gerücht, dass beim BOA-Nightride die WP-Punkte doppelt zählen.
Ich komm morgen trotzdem.

C U, Rainer


----------



## MTBle (6. November 2014)

Bin morgen in Speyer und kuck alte Flugzeugteile, Euch viel Spaß und schöne Trails


----------



## MTBle (8. November 2014)

Morgen gibt es noch mal WP Punkte zum Sommertarif
Fährt jemand?


----------



## Uli A (8. November 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## JOehler (11. November 2014)

Wer von euch Night Ridern kann mir ein paar Tips zu brauchbaren Leuchten für Trails geben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (11. November 2014)

Hallo Hallo 

Einsamer Rotwild Jäger würde sich gerne anschließen. 
Gibt es da welche info's bzgl. Euch (boa)


Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## MTBle (11. November 2014)

JOehler schrieb:


> Wer von euch Night Ridern kann mir ein paar Tips zu brauchbaren Leuchten für Trails geben?


Wenn ich mir welche kaufen würde, dann so eine an den Lenker:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/LED-BIKE-LIG...8512075?pt=Fahrrad_Schuhe&hash=item3a7c00854b
und so eine auf den Helm:
http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10005710/1443727-yinding-2-cree-xm-l-u2-4-mode-1800-lumen-white


----------



## MTBle (11. November 2014)

get2easy schrieb:


> Gibt es da welche info's bzgl. Euch (boa)


http://www.rsv-besigheim.de/index.php/boas-mtb-besigheim

Einfach vorbeikommen, und mit fahren. 
Freitags 18:30 (vernünftige Lampe und Rücklicht nicht vergessen)
Sonntags 9:30 
Treffpunkt: Enzweg 4  74354 Besigheim


----------



## get2easy (11. November 2014)

Cool, danke für die Info. Dann sehen wir uns Freitag 18.30
Licht is the kein Problem. 


Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## mephy (14. November 2014)

Servus jungs und mädels 
Wenns klappt komm ich heut abend auch vorbei...erwartet aber keine Konditionsbombe


----------



## MTBle (14. November 2014)

mephy schrieb:


> Wenns klappt komm ich heut abend auch vorbei...



Suppi! Wir liegen im WP schon ganz schön weit hinten... Lasst uns das mal heute Abend ändern!


----------



## Langie (14. November 2014)

ich komme heute Abend auch.
Falls noch jemand nen 5. fürs Winterpokalteam braucht könnt euch gerne melden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Laggiman (14. November 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen, mich hat's erwischt . Euch aber viel Spaß .  Gruß Toni


----------



## get2easy (14. November 2014)

Bin schon da, habe es auch gefunden. Sitze aber gerade in einer Bäckerei und trinke latte

Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## mephy (14. November 2014)

Bin in 20 Minuten dann auch da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## get2easy (14. November 2014)

Super, erkunde gerade bessigheim. Oben Altstadt Brunnen und so, bis gleich 

Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## get2easy (15. November 2014)

Männer, ihr seid klasse. Zwei Videos aufgenommen, werde es noch bearbeiten und dann denn Link euch schicken 

Send from my Z2 and Rotwild G1 Gravity


----------



## JOehler (15. November 2014)

Ich werde wohl am Sonntag mal wieder mit dabei sein. Bis dahin


----------



## Kailinger (15. November 2014)

Ich machs jetzt morgen mal vom Wetter abhängig!
Wenns schifft (oder mir anderweitig extrem ungemütlich erscheint) kein Kailinger...


----------



## MTBle (16. November 2014)

Also mir ist es zu siffig, ich bin raus.
Schönes WE
Tilo


----------



## JOehler (16. November 2014)

Ich bin wohl sich raus. Hier in Bi-Bi regnet es noch und es wird wohl den ganzen Tag nicht besser.


----------



## Kailinger (16. November 2014)

Na dann sag ich auch mal ab....


----------



## MTBle (21. November 2014)

Neue Nacht, neues Glück, fährt heut jemand mit?

Tschau
TilovonGoethe


----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2014)

Habe je versprochen im Winter wieder vermehrt mitzubiken.
Heute muss ich aber wieder Kinder sitten. Und nächstes  (05.12.) bin ich auf der Autobahn.
Aber dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2014)

Luke hat per WhattsApp geschrieben, dass er heut kommen will


----------



## cubescott (21. November 2014)

Mich hat ne Erkältung ausgebremst, aber ich probiers heut abend mal.
Tilo, dann siehst du unsere süßen Helmlämpli.


----------



## Nico M. (21. November 2014)

Poste doch mal ein Bild - wäre interressiert


----------



## JOehler (21. November 2014)

Je nach Wetterlage bin ich am Sonntag mit am Start.


----------



## MTBle (21. November 2014)

cubescott schrieb:


> Tilo, dann siehst du unsere süßen Helmlämpli.


Guat, i breng de Sonnabrill mit


----------



## mmo2 (22. November 2014)

Wir fahren auch am Sonntag, vielleicht trifft man sich ja in den Wäldern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (22. November 2014)

JOehler schrieb:


> Je nach Wetterlage bin ich am Sonntag mit am Start.


Wetter wird perfekt, bin am So dabei.


----------



## Langie (22. November 2014)

Ich auch mal wieder


----------



## cubescott (27. November 2014)

Nico M. schrieb:


> Habe je versprochen im Winter wieder vermehrt mitzubiken.
> Heute muss ich aber wieder Kinder sitten. Und nächstes  (05.12.) bin ich auf der Autobahn.
> Aber dann...



Nico, wie du weisst fahren wir ja jeden Freitag, darfst gerne auch morgen zum _Independent Nightride _kommen.
Dann siehst du die Helmleuchte in natura. Ansonsten Link in Tilos Message vom 11.11.14 und Grösse ~ 4 x 4 x 2,5 cm.


----------



## MTBle (27. November 2014)

Ich komm natürlich auch zum Mountainbike Nightride!


----------



## MTBle (29. November 2014)

Morgen solle es ja bis zu 6° heiß werden, fährt jemand mit?


----------



## Kailinger (29. November 2014)

Jep, muss aber 12.30 dahoim sei...
Zur Not dreh ich halt ab!


----------



## Uli A (29. November 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBle (4. Dezember 2014)

get2easy schrieb:


> Zwei Videos aufgenommen, werde es noch bearbeiten und dann denn Link euch schicken



Und, sind die Aufnahmen was geworden?

Morgen würde ich fahren wenn es nicht regnet, ist jemand mit dabei?

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## Laggiman (4. Dezember 2014)

Also ich wär auch dabei 

Gruß Toni


----------



## cubescott (5. Dezember 2014)

Ihr seids ja verruckt bei den Temperaturen noch n Nightride zu macha !
Gut, überredet, i komm au.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (5. Dezember 2014)

Wann ist denn der nächste Night-Ride?


----------



## cubescott (5. Dezember 2014)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Wann ist denn der nächste Night-Ride?


Heute 18.30h Start am RSV-Heim Besigheim.


----------



## mmo2 (5. Dezember 2014)

Danke, mal sehen ob es mir reicht


----------



## cubescott (6. Dezember 2014)

Bisher waren bei *jedem* Nightride drei von _BOA Old School_ dabei, ausser gestern, da warn wir sogar vier.
Bravo Jungs, weiter so


----------



## Kailinger (6. Dezember 2014)

Kann noch ned sagen ob mir's morgen langt.
Wird ne kurzfristige Sache...


----------



## MTBle (7. Dezember 2014)

Fährt heut jemand? Ansonsten fahre ich von daheim aus.


----------



## MTBle (12. Dezember 2014)

Fährt heute jemand? Wenn es nicht regnet wäre ich dabei.


----------



## cubescott (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann heut leider ned


----------



## Langie (12. Dezember 2014)

mir sind Wind und Wetter zu unfreundlich für durch den Wald fahren. ich sage ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (12. Dezember 2014)

Na dann eben heute nicht, geh ich eben shoppen.


----------



## mmo2 (12. Dezember 2014)

Obwohl die Temperaturen mehr als Angenehm heut abend waren, hier hatte es 8-9°


----------



## cubescott (18. Dezember 2014)

Morgen ist schon der letzte Nightride 2014, hoffentlich fällt der nicht ins Wasser 

_   Zur Belohnung gibts für Rad und Pack
   nen BOA-braunen BIO-Lack  _


----------



## Nico M. (19. Dezember 2014)

Obwohl ich Rainer und Tilo versprochen hatte, dieses Jahr mehrmals zum NR zu kommen, muss ich diesen Freitag schon wieder absagen.
Habe morgen ein Feuerzangenbowlen-Event und bin ansonsten viel unterwegs. Daher bleibt mir nur heute Abend, um alle Besorgungen zu machen.
Die Tage bin ich noch dazu unfreiwillig in der Schweiz wegen einer Panne liegengeblieben. Komme einfach gerade zu nichts.
Im neuen Jahr (02.01.) muss dann alles wieder passen. Eventuell sogar an Sylvester.
Bis dahin – Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Langie (19. Dezember 2014)

in Besigheim regnet es aktuell sowieso


----------



## MTBle (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich scharr hier noch ein Loch in den Teppich! 2 Wochen kalter Entzug, ich will endlich wieder aufs Rad.
Glaube Fat Bikes sind ein Flop, Tretboot das brauchen wir.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (20. Dezember 2014)

Regnets jetzt morgen oder ned?


----------



## Uli A (20. Dezember 2014)

Es regnet mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vermutlich nicht. Ich würde es riskieren zu kommen, wenn heute, vor Mitternacht, noch jemand zusagt. Übrigens werden ab morgen die Tage wieder länger
Also, wie sieht's bei euch aus?

VG Uli


----------



## MTBle (20. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann leider leider nicht. Bin in GD. Euch viel Spaß und ne Regenpause!


----------



## Uli A (21. Dezember 2014)

Traumwetter.
Ich komm um 9:30 Uhr zum basecamp


----------



## Kailinger (21. Dezember 2014)

Komm auch'


----------



## stromberg-biker (23. Dezember 2014)

Falls jemand an Silvester eine Tour plant und noch eine Idee für einen Zwischenstopp braucht: 


 

Biker Welcome ;-) ...auch mit dreckigen Klamotten...  Wer mich sucht findet mich im Normalfall hinter dem Grill.

Euch allen frohe Weihnachten u. wenn man sich nicht mehr sieht
einen guten Rutsch

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Kailinger (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja, tun wir! Treffpunkt um zehne am Basecamp!
Ob es bis Ochsenbach langt, kann ich nicht versprechen - viele ham Abends noch nen Termin...


----------



## mmo2 (25. Dezember 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## cubescott (25. Dezember 2014)

I au


----------



## shooan (25. Dezember 2014)

Bin auch mit dabei B-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (25. Dezember 2014)

Ich geb mir au mal wieder die Ehre und bin dabei.


----------



## Kailinger (27. Dezember 2014)

Hoi, da muss i ja d Krawadd rombenda!


----------



## bikeritzel (27. Dezember 2014)

Wer steht morgen 9:30h zum ersten BOA Snowride diesen Winter an der Base?


----------



## shooan (27. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich kommt meine Bestellung bis Dienstag abend noch an, Sonnst wird es sehr kühl werden am Silvester Ride


----------



## Uli A (27. Dezember 2014)

Ich versuche mich morgen früh zum snowride aus dem Bett zu schälen. Auch wenn es ein wenig schneien sollte.


----------



## mmo2 (27. Dezember 2014)

Die ganze weisse Pracht ist dahingeschmolzen. Was für ein Matsch auf den Wegen....


----------



## shooan (27. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht kommt ja in der Nacht noch was. besser ist es aber ohne. und wenn Schnee schon, dann bitte pulverschnee.


----------



## Uli A (28. Dezember 2014)

Es war das erwartete Wintermärchen mit dem berühmten "gunpowder"- Puverschnee, den es so natürlich nur in den ewigen Weiten des Strombergs gibt. Tief verschneite, unberührte trails.....
 Will sagen, ihr habt echt was verpasst.)))))))


----------



## MTBle (29. Dezember 2014)

Uli A schrieb:


> Tief verschneite, unberührte trails.....
> Will sagen, ihr habt echt was verpasst.)))))))



Glaub ich Dir  aber ich mußte Auto und Hänger entladen. Und jetzt geht es gleich wieder los.
Aber bei der Sylvestertour bin ich dabei. 
Sofern ich mich noch erinnern kann wie man tritt, glaube das war rechts links rechts rechts....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (30. Dezember 2014)

Naja Meister, ned ganz! Rechts und links immer schön abwechseln, dann sollts klappen. Zeig Dir's gern nochmal, isch echt ned schwer...
Wobei ich auch scho a Weile nimmer geübt hab!


----------



## MTBle (30. Dezember 2014)

Moin Moin,
ok, ich kleb mir einen dezenten Hinweis aufs Oberrohr, dann noch Stützski ans Puki und los geht es.

So richtig ist ja Weihnachten noch nicht vorbei, Plätzchen hat auch noch jeder da darf was besinnliches nicht fehlen.
Achtung erst den Rechner mit der Anlage verbinden, Volume auf rechten Anschlag drehen und dann erst klicken!






Bis Morgen!


----------



## mmo2 (30. Dezember 2014)

Hoffentlich taut das nicht alles bis morgen, sonst gibts  Matschepatsche


----------



## cubescott (31. Dezember 2014)

Dieses Jahr ist das Wetter einer Silvesterausfahrt mal wieder absolut würdig, genial 
So können wir die Tradition (im Gegensatz zu anderen Regionen) auf'm Bike fortführen


----------



## mmo2 (31. Dezember 2014)

Danke Leute, war echt "Coole Tour". 2 Glühwein und 2 Rote Worschd.........


----------



## shooan (31. Dezember 2014)

Super geniale Ausfahr, danke dafür. Eine im warsten sinne des dewortes eine "Sau coole Tour".

Gibts denn die Bilder auch noch oder sind die Top Secret


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## mmo2 (1. Januar 2015)

Danke für die Bilder Andreas....Gutes Neues Jahr noch


----------



## MTBle (1. Januar 2015)

Alle BOAs und Freunden ein schönes Neues Jahr!
Möge der Trail immer unter Euch sein!
Schöne Bilder Andy, die Supp und Punsch waren auch Klasse.

LG Tilo


----------



## stromberg-biker (5. Januar 2015)

Ach ja, die Ochsenbacher trinken morgen schon wieder  ...aber diesmal in Spielberg. Also falls morgen jemand plan-/ziellos durch die Gegend radelt und nicht ganz nüchtern wieder nach Hause kommen möchte ... Die Wege im Stromberg sind wieder in gutem Zustand, heute getestet und für gut befunden   RIDE ON !


----------



## MTBle (9. Januar 2015)

Noch ist trocken, fährt heute jemand? 
Tschau
Tilo


----------



## cubescott (16. Januar 2015)

Endlich Feierabend und es pisst und pisst und ...
Wenn's dies Jahr so weitergeht brauchn wir doch ne MTB-Strecke unter Tage.


----------



## JOehler (16. Januar 2015)

Vielleicht klappt es ja am Sonntag. Ich hoffe es


----------



## Kailinger (16. Januar 2015)

wie siehts denn am Sonntag aus wenns ned schifft? Bei mir hat sich ein Mitfahrer angemeldet. Ich versuch da zu sein, kanns aber wie immer ned genau sagen...
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (16. Januar 2015)

Wenns Wetter passt will ich schon fahren.


----------



## Uli A (17. Januar 2015)

Wetter wird perfekt.
Ich fahr morgen früh mit.
Uli


----------



## cubescott (23. Januar 2015)

wenns weiterhin von oben so schön trocken bleibt komm ich heut abend zum Nightride.

C U, Rainer


----------



## MTBle (23. Januar 2015)

Ich hoff auch noch. 
Wie lange ich durchhalte wird sich dann zeigen. Hab ein bischen Hals.
Tschau
Tilo


----------



## JOehler (23. Januar 2015)

Ich werde auch am Start sein. Leider ist mein Rücklicht gestern verloren gegangen.


----------



## MTBle (23. Januar 2015)

ich pack noch eins ein


----------



## JOehler (23. Januar 2015)

Perfekt


----------



## JOehler (25. Januar 2015)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## cubescott (29. Januar 2015)

Nachdem uns dr' Präsi nächste Woche am Freitag ne Kneipp(en)-Kur verordnet hat, sollten wir morgen unbedingt nen Nightride machen.
Hoffe es klappt wettertechnisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOehler (29. Januar 2015)

Ich werde morgen zum Nightride kommen. Grüße


----------



## MTBle (30. Januar 2015)

Hallo ich bin heute leider verhindert. 
Bin noch am überlegen ob ich nächste Wochen in die Kneipe will oder lieber fahre.


----------



## JOehler (30. Januar 2015)

Ich bin dann doch raus, sorry


----------



## cubescott (30. Januar 2015)

Nass, Schnee, kalt und keine Besserung in Sicht.
Ich bin raus


----------



## JOehler (31. Januar 2015)

Fährt morgen Jemand?


----------



## MTBle (31. Januar 2015)

Sag ich dann kurzfristig, hängt davon ab ob es pisst. Im Moment sind die Chancen wohl fifty fifty.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (1. Februar 2015)

Wenn jemand mit fährt komme ich, wie schaut es aus?

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## JOehler (1. Februar 2015)

Ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht. Sorry


----------



## MTBle (1. Februar 2015)

Ok, dann komme ich nicht


----------



## cubescott (1. Februar 2015)

Wow, beim Überfliegen der Strombike-Meldeliste hab ich 3 BOA's entdeckt, die die 100-km Strecke unter die Stollen nehmen + Steffen als Guide? Dass Andy (Bikeritzel) die Strecke aber 2 Mal fahren möchte (Pos. 47 + 57) halt ich doch für etwas gewagt

Da wir von Walheim an dem 16. Mai zu unseren französichen Partnergemeinden bei Nantes radeln werden, hab ich mich nicht angemeldet. Falls jemand Lust auf XXL-GA-Training hat (~ 1.000 km in 1 Woche), Mitfahrer/innen jederzeit willkommen.
Gruß
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (3. Februar 2015)

Wie schaut es den Morgen aus? Sind alle in der Kneipe oder fährt auch jemand?


----------



## cubescott (5. Februar 2015)

Der Walheim-Express fährt, aber nur direkt in den Besen


----------



## ARB (5. Februar 2015)

hey rainer würde in besen mitfahrn. 18:40 am basecamp?


----------



## cubescott (5. Februar 2015)

Ui Dani, jetzt wirds kompliziert. Damit ich nicht einem gechassten BOA-Nightride nachtrauern muß, wollten *wir* vermeiden am Basecamp vorbeizuradeln. Wenn Du mitfährst komm um 18.30h zum Ortsschild Walheim (aus Besigheim kommend), aber bitte unbedingt Bescheid geben ob oder ob nicht.


----------



## Langie (6. Februar 2015)

MTBle schrieb:


> Wie schaut es den Morgen aus? Sind alle in der Kneipe oder fährt auch jemand?



Morgen = heute? 
ich könnte mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## MTBle (6. Februar 2015)

Langie schrieb:


> Morgen = heute?
> ich könnte mal wieder mitfahren


ich war am Anfang der Woche schon wieder ko, da träumte ich wohl vom Freitag.

Allerdings war ich jetzt trotz der präsidentalen Doktrin "Saufen statt Biken" gerade auf dem Baiselsberg.
Fahre also heute nicht mehr, dafür komme ich dann um 19:00 zum Muck.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JOehler (7. Februar 2015)

Wer ist denn morgen mit dabei?


----------



## MTBle (7. Februar 2015)

Habe auf jeden Fall Bock, nur sagt die Wettervorhersage was von Sturmböhen. 
Also wieder mal aufstehen rauskucken und dann entscheiden, melde mich dann hier.


----------



## MTBle (8. Februar 2015)

Moin Moin!

bei mir hat es keine Sturmböhen, war wohl ne Ente von wetter.de.
Also wenn jemand fährt wäre ich dabei.


----------



## JOehler (8. Februar 2015)

Hier in Bietigheim-Bissingen siehts auch gut aus. Ich bin also dabei...


----------



## cubescott (12. Februar 2015)

Morgen wird's Wetter so perfekt wie heut.

Als Alternative zum TV-Fasching *BOA bleibt BOA, wie se fahrn bei Nacht.*


----------



## Langie (12. Februar 2015)

ich kann leider nicht...


----------



## MTBle (12. Februar 2015)

Akkus sind gerade am Ladegerät!


----------



## MTBle (14. Februar 2015)

Wetterbericht bingt schönstes Radelwetter, hat jemand Lust Morgen früh zu fahren?


----------



## JOehler (14. Februar 2015)

Ich bin nicht im Ländle, ansonsten wäre ich natürlich dabei gewesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (14. Februar 2015)

Ich bin raus, sorry...
Grad isch echt der Wurn drin...


----------



## jolo1 (15. Februar 2015)

Hallo die Besigheimer,
kann von euch jemand über die Schneelage in den Strombergen berichten?
Ich sitze hier am Rande der Schwäbischen Alb und die bike-untaugliche Eiszeit (oben viel total vereister Schnee) scheint noch ewig zu währen - trotz des Sonnenscheins. 
War zu meinen Ludwigsburger-Zeiten gerne in den Strombergen und hab so in Erinnerung, dass etwa der Eselsberg-Rücken (mit Ausnahme der Nordhänge) immer zeitig "eisfrei" war. (Unter "esifrei" verstehe ich den festgetrampelten Restschnee / Eis auf den Wegen).


Danke für jegliche Infos!
LG
jolo


----------



## MTBle (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo Jolo,

Auf den Nordseiten im Wald findest Du schon noch ein paar Schneereste, aber nichts was Dich auf hält.
Absteigen mußte ich wegen Schnee und Eis nie.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## MTBle (20. Februar 2015)

Kalt ist es, sehr warm soll es werden und trocken, zumindest von oben.
Ich hab keine Ausrede mehr, und werde den Hintern auf den Sattel hieven.

Fährt noch jemand heute Abend? Lohnt sich der Weg zur Base?


----------



## cubescott (20. Februar 2015)

Obwohl mir der Stress bis zur Oberlippe steht *muss * ich zum Druckausgleich heut abend fahrn.
Ich werd kommen, notfalls noch ein Paar Sekunden warten bis 2 Glühwürmchen aus Norden anfliegen.


----------



## JOehler (20. Februar 2015)

Wetter ist perfekt, kalt ist es auch nicht wirklich. Wäre die Gelegenheit. Fahre aber gleich in die alte Heimat. Bin also raus,  wünsche trotzdem Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (12. März 2015)

Alle freun sich auf den Frühling, aber irgendwie au a bisserl schad dass morgen schon der zweitletzte Nightride dieser Saison ist.
Also nutzt nochmals die Gelegenheit bevor eure Lämplis in Sommerschlaf gehn.


----------



## MTBle (12. März 2015)

Jau, bin mit von der Partie.


----------



## zingoman (13. März 2015)

Um 1830 uhr ?


----------



## MTBle (13. März 2015)

zingoman schrieb:


> Um 1830 uhr ?


Jawohl!


----------



## MTBle (15. März 2015)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## cubescott (19. März 2015)

Weils zur Zeit so toll trocken isch hab ich für unsern letzten Nightride ein Überraschungspaket geschnürt.
Falls ein Mitfahrer *jeden* Meter scho unterm Stollen hatte bekommt er n 

@kai: Falls wir am Samstach um 9.00h ned da sin ham wir uns leider verfahren.


----------



## MTBle (19. März 2015)

Uiiii, des hört sich gut an. Hoffe Ihr müßt mich nicht heim tragen.


----------



## MTBle (22. März 2015)

Fährt heute jemand?


----------



## stromberg-biker (28. März 2015)

Schee wars heit in Besga ! Weiter so und Danke für die Orga


----------



## MTBle (3. April 2015)

Ahoi! Gibt es jemand der heute Abend (wir sind wieder bei 18h) trotz des guten Wetters fahren will?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Langie (3. April 2015)

ich plane es mal ein


----------



## MTBle (3. April 2015)

suppi!


----------



## cubescott (8. April 2015)

Am Freitag hab ich frei und bei den Wetteraussichten muss ich mich schon morgens um 11.00h in den Sattel schwingen.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust mit zu Biken? Vielleicht mal wieder auf die Platte, ich lass mir aber gern auch mal ne andere Ecke zeigen.


----------



## MTBle (8. April 2015)

Habe am Freitag auch frei bin aber in Speyer, kann also leider am Fr gar nicht.
Viel Spaß, idealeres Wetter kann man sich gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Kailinger (9. April 2015)

Odder halt um 18:00 Uhr! Wer ischd da?


----------



## Uli A (9. April 2015)

Da bin ich mal wieder hin- und hergerissen. Gleich 2 dates an einem Tag...
Ich würde mich aber urlaubs- und wetterbedingt für den 11 Uhr Termin erwärmen.
Klappt es mit dem Termin und wo ist der Trefffpunkt?
Wenn wir dann je um 18 Uhr schon zurück wären, könnten wir den Abend bei der Boa-Runde ausklingen lassen. Späßle, gell!


----------



## cubescott (9. April 2015)

Hi Uli,
suppi, dann sind wir schon Drei. Als Treffpunkt hab ich bei Roland / Erligheim Hinterhof vom Grünen Baum / pünktlich um 11 Uhr ausgemacht.
Roland wird uns ne Runde aus seinem Fundus servieren. Vesper nehmen wir mit damit wir nicht gleich zum Mittagessen einkehren müssen.

Bis morgen,
Rainer

@ BOA 18.00h Da gibts n Sprichwort _*Aus Spaß wurde Ernst*_


----------



## Langie (10. April 2015)

ist um 6 dann überhaupt jemand da wenn alle schon mittags fahren?


----------



## Kailinger (12. April 2015)

Wenns ned regnet steh ich morgen da!
Aber vorsicht, bin jetzt ein krasser Endurist...
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (12. April 2015)

Regnets in Besga? Oder fährt jemand?


----------



## Kailinger (12. April 2015)

von oben isch trocken, ich komm! Kann bis 12, halb eins...


----------



## MTBle (12. April 2015)

Alla, kann 1-2 Minuten später werden


----------



## cubescott (16. April 2015)

Bis morgen Abend am Sechse isch dr Rega hoffentlich durch, dann bin ich da. 
Das aktive Biken wurde ja vom Präsi zur Chefsache erklärt.


----------



## MTBle (17. April 2015)

Wenns von oben nicht nass ist bin ich dabei.


----------



## mephy (17. April 2015)

Wenns ne gmütliche Gruppe gibt komm ich auch. Zu schnell steh ich keine 10 km durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carcass (17. April 2015)

Kai hat keine Kondition.


----------



## mephy (17. April 2015)

Naja ich red bei mir von 15 km/h im Durchschnitt wenns bei 12km 350hm rauf geht 
Schneller is definitiv nich drin grad


----------



## MTBle (17. April 2015)

15er Schnitt ist fett wenn wir 3h radeln
Ich komm dann nach....


----------



## mephy (17. April 2015)

MTBle schrieb:


> 15er Schnitt ist fett wenn wir 3h radeln
> Ich komm dann nach....


Ich glaub eher dass 2 Stunden bei mir das Maximum is


----------



## Nico M. (17. April 2015)

@ Rainer: Da hast Du heute Pech - muss heut Abend in Stadion. STEELERS FINALE !!!
				Letzten Freitag hättest Du mich erleben können - aber Ihr ward ja auch unterwegs.
@ Marc:   Cool, dass Du wieder einsteigen willst. Bezüglich der Länge kann ich Dich verstehen 
@ all:	   Viel Spaß heut Abend und bis nächste Woche...


----------



## mephy (17. April 2015)

Nico M. schrieb:


> @ Rainer: Da hast Du heute Pech - muss heut Abend in Stadion. STEELERS FINALE !!!
> Letzten Freitag hättest Du mich erleben können - aber Ihr ward ja auch unterwegs.
> @ Marc:   Cool, dass Du wieder einsteigen willst. Bezüglich der Länge kann ich Dich verstehen



Dann mal viel Spaß heut abend und grüß meine Frau falls se siehst


----------



## mephy (17. April 2015)

Also in Löchgau regnets. Da ich erst krank war bin ich für heut raus. Das mir zu riskant...
Kann das Wetter nich wenigsten mal am Wochenende schön sein??


----------



## MTBle (17. April 2015)

Rainer und ich fahren auf jeden Fall


----------



## MTBle (17. April 2015)

Schön wars erst urben style, wallride mit crazy Rai, dann spontanes Technik Training (danke Dani!) bei warmen Sonnenstrahlen.
Geile Trails inkl Luke Trail, oder besser Stairways from Heaven. Kurbeln in den Sonnenuntergang, 22%, Nightride.

Wenn wir jetzt noch das Abschluß Bierchen hin bekommen kann ich mein Glück nicht mehr fassen.


----------



## bikeritzel (18. April 2015)

Moin zusammen,
Wer ist morgen um. 9:30h am BOA Basecamp zum Happyride am Start?

VG 
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (18. April 2015)

Bin heute noch kräftig am humpeln, mal schauen wie es morgen wird.
Sieht aber nicht so gut aus. Melde mich morgen früh noch mal.


----------



## Uli A (18. April 2015)

Bin morgen früh dabei.

VG
Uli


----------



## mephy (18. April 2015)

Wieviel km fahrt ihr sonntags grad immer? Und wie lang?


----------



## bikeritzel (19. April 2015)

ca. 30-40km. Zeitlich so ca. 3-4 Stunden. Wer früher die Biege machen muss, geht natürlich.
Bis gleich.


----------



## MTBle (19. April 2015)

Bei mir wird es nichts, habt Spaß!


----------



## mephy (24. April 2015)

Heut soll das Wetter ja besser sein als letzte Woche.
Wer kommt?


----------



## Nico M. (24. April 2015)

Ich bin heut auch wieder mit am Start!

@MTBle: Heut klappt es dann auch mit dem Bierchen


----------



## MTBle (24. April 2015)

@mephy: Glaube in Löchgau wird es wieder regnen...

Bin auf jeden Fall mit dabei.


----------



## cubescott (24. April 2015)

Bei Sonne satt und Aussicht auf ne Kaltschalemuss ich dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (8. Mai 2015)

Wer is heut abend am Start für ne gemütliche Runde?


----------



## Nico M. (8. Mai 2015)

Schitt - bei wird es heute nichts. Obwohl ich es mir bei dem Wetter fest vorgenommen hatte.
Muss heute Kinder-Taxi und Organisator machen .

Wüsche Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Uli A (8. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei, wenn's ned Hond ond Katza rägerd.


----------



## Laggiman (8. Mai 2015)

Bin heut auch mal wieder mit dabei 
Gruß Toni


----------



## windsurfenXXL (12. Mai 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

ich komme aus der Nähe von Bonn und bin am Wochendende mal wieder zu Besuch in Sachsenheim und auf der Suche nach der ein oder anderen schönen Tour in Eurer echt schönen Gegend.
Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ich mich mal mitnehmen würdet und ein paar richtig schönen Trails zeigen könnt. Etwas Fahrtechnik und Kondition bringe ich auch mit, den Rest macht das Bike 

Freue mich über Rückmeldungen von Euch und viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Kailinger (15. Mai 2015)

Hi Markus,
au, da hast Du ein eher schlechtes Wochenende erwischt...
Gestern war eine Veranstaltung in Sulzbach, morgen ist Strombike-Marathon.
Das ist wohl der Grund warum sich keiner meldet.
Die Damen und Herren sind anderweitig eingebunden, da kommen die "regulären" Termine unter die Räder!
Vielleicht das nächste Mal, normal sind wir schon so 3-10 Personen!
Sorry und Grüße
Kai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windsurfenXXL (15. Mai 2015)

Kailinger schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> au, da hast Du ein eher schlechtes Wochenende erwischt...
> Gestern war eine Veranstaltung in Sulzbach, morgen ist Strombike-Marathon.
> Das ist wohl der Grund warum sich keiner meldet.
> ...




Hi Kai,

danke für die Rückmeldung!...ist ja auch sehr spontan...und auch kein Problem. Ich kann ja auch ein wenig alleine hier rumrollen oder kannst du was empfehlen oder noch besser gibt es ein entsprechendes gpx-File!

Euch viel Erfolg dann morgen und ggfs. bis zum nächsten Mal!
Markus


----------



## mephy (22. Mai 2015)

Nachher jemand am biken?


----------



## MTBle (22. Mai 2015)

Jep, komme


----------



## Kailinger (22. Mai 2015)

Yes Sirs!


----------



## bikeritzel (23. Mai 2015)

Morgen 9:30h jemand dabei?
VG
Andy


----------



## MTBle (23. Mai 2015)

Ja bin auch mit dabei


----------



## Kailinger (23. Mai 2015)

Noi, i leider ned!


----------



## cubescott (4. Juni 2015)

Back from _Tour de France_ isch wieder Business as usual.
Any other BOAs die morgen abend gepflegtes Trailsurfen dem Freibad vorziehen?


----------



## MTBle (4. Juni 2015)

Sischer Sischer, werde heute mal versuchen die Hinterradnabe leiser zu bekommen.


----------



## MTBle (6. Juni 2015)

Fährt morgen jemand? Also nicht nur an der Base Tschüss sagen oder nach ein paar Km zur Party abbiegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (19. Juni 2015)

Bitte alle brav den Teller leer essen, damit das Wetter heut fahrtauglich bleibt.

Auf Ruine Blankenhorn bauen die Rittersleut heut ihr Lager auf (fürs Blankenhornfest). Vielleicht könnten wir dort ein paar Groschen gegen Gerstensaft eintauschen?

Bis später
Rainer


----------



## MTBle (20. Juni 2015)

Hi BOAs, schöne Grüße aus den Vogesen. Hier sind die Trails manchmal härter als die Unterarme. Grüße Luke u. Tilo


----------



## cubescott (26. Juni 2015)

Möglicherweise gibts noch BOAs, die grübeln ob ihr Fitness-Level für Thüringen ausreicht 
Da wär heut abend die Chance auf ner Referenzrunde nachzujustieren.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Juni 2015)

yeah, rock'n'roll tonight...


----------



## cubescott (2. Juli 2015)

Auch obwohl dieses Wochenende eine Horde BOAs das Sommercamp in Thüringen zelebrieren wird, findet trotzdem wie gewöhnlich unsere Freitagstour statt.
Wenns zu heiss wird gibts halt nur ne gechillte Runde von Oase zu Oase.


----------



## ARB (7. Juli 2015)

Hey ho,
das war ein Wochenende! schick schick hat wie immer viel Spaß gemacht! mir hatts fast den Nischel weggebrutzelt und die Fassbrause hat nen neuen Fan! Waldi Baldi! vielen Dank an Nico und Tobi für die Orga und Respekt an uns alle die wir die Hitzeschlacht von Friedrichsroda durchgestanden haben!
jetzt noch den Kurs am Wochenende dann bin ich hoffentlich Freitags mal wieder dabei.
Grüßle Dani


----------



## Nico M. (10. Juli 2015)

Danke Daniel für Dein Lob !

Bin heute auch nicht am Start, da ich schon wieder auf ein Sommerfestle muss.
Nächsten Freitag bin ich dann auch wieder am Start.

LG, Nico M.


----------



## MTBle (10. Juli 2015)

Hi, 
fährt heute jemand? Dann schnell antworten, denn ich müsste in einer 1/2h dann los.
Habe immer noch kein Bike taugliches Auto.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## MTBle (16. Juli 2015)

Wie schauts morgen? Jemand am Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (16. Juli 2015)

Jaa, wenns ned regnet werd ich eingängig am Start sein.


----------



## Nico M. (16. Juli 2015)

Bin morgen auch am Start.
Habe schon ein Tour im Auge mit anschließender Einkehr - da waren wir BOAs noch nie!

LG, Nico M.


----------



## cubescott (24. Juli 2015)

Nachdem wir letzten Freitag mal ne neue Route hatten, hätt ich auch für heut nen anderen BOA-Außenbezirk als Idee.
Da ich mich dort nicht so gut auskenn, lassen sich Asphalt-Passaagen leider nicht ganz vermeiden.


----------



## MTBle (24. Juli 2015)

Ok... soll ich dann mit dem 28er Tourenrad kommen, oder sind da auch Trails dabei?


----------



## cubescott (24. Juli 2015)

MTBle schrieb:


> Ok... soll ich dann mit dem 28er Tourenrad kommen, oder sind da auch Trails dabei?


Trails, was isch des  Du meinsch hoffendlich ned des verbodene Zeugs < 2 m 
Auf nem Teilabschnitt hatte einer mal mit MTB 3-fachen Speichenbruch ..., _Choose your Bike and be happy._


----------



## Nico M. (24. Juli 2015)

Oh je - wenig Trails und ich bin nicht mit am Start...
Wünsche Euch viel Spaß heut. Ich gehe heut zum Firmenfest und bin nächsten Freitag beim SIS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wrathchild053 (26. Juli 2015)

Hossa,

Dachte mir, ich komm heut morgen um 9:30 mal an die Base.... gibts jemand von den Rentnern und Fahrbehinderten, die mich heut begleiten auf ne Trail-Jagd, oder muss ich die Rehe alleine erschrecken?

Glg Adi


----------



## MTBle (26. Juli 2015)

Hört sich gut an, bin dabei.


----------



## cubescott (30. Juli 2015)

Am WE sind einige beim *SIS* . Trotzdem machen wir Daheimgebliebenen morgen in Besga *BOAIS* .
Bitte Lämpli nicht vergessen, falls wir unterwegs wieder auftanken.

CU, Rainer

P.S. Es spielt zwar nicht Schlammbein, aber am Samstag darf in Walheim auf dr Neckarwies wieder geSNUXt werden.


----------



## MTBle (6. August 2015)

Erst mal ganz wichtig!!! *SiS Siegerin bei den Damen!* Herzlichen Glückwunsch @berglady81 nach Kroatien.

Lasst Euch sagen, JA SiS hat Nachwirkungen! 
Steh ich gestern an der Kasse im Supermarkt und habe eine Flasche Riesling in der Hand...
Trotzdem oder gerade deswegen bin ich dann Morgen wieder am Start, noch wer?


----------



## Uli A (6. August 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## cubescott (7. August 2015)

Bin heut raus, mir wirds 10 Grad zu kalt 

@ SiS:  Leonie, SUPIE 
		   Nico, hast du das weiße Fully zum Singlespeed modifiziert oder dich für "_Schwanz ab" entschieden?_


----------



## Kailinger (7. August 2015)

Nicola fährt mit Schaltung - aber als Präsidentin darf er das!
Ich hader noch, mir ischs glaub heut zu warm...(das macht mich dann zu Nicolas Prinzessin)


----------



## Nico M. (7. August 2015)

Mir wirds heut auch zu warm - außerdem muss ich die Koffer packen.

Beim SIS hatte ich mit dem Fully wenigstens Spaß!!! Und ich habe die doppelte Rundenzahl gemacht, als manch ein anderer...


----------



## MTBle (14. August 2015)

Fährt heute jemand, falls es nicht regnet?


----------



## Uli A (14. August 2015)

Bin dabei, wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (21. August 2015)

Bin heute mit dabei!


----------



## Uli A (21. August 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## cubescott (4. September 2015)

I'm back  und heut abend natürlich wieder dabei, die Jahres-Flat muss sich ja schließlich lohnen.

Wer hat denn da bei meinem schwarzen Nutzerbild einfach so ne BOA-grüne Fotoecke hingebebbt?


----------



## MTBle (4. September 2015)

cubescott schrieb:


> I'm back  und heut abend natürlich wieder dabei, die Jahres-Flat muss sich ja schließlich lohnen.
> 
> Wer hat denn da bei meinem schwarzen Nutzerbild einfach so ne BOA-grüne Fotoecke hingebebbt?


Bin auch dabei. Geh mal mit dem Cursor auf die grüne Ecke, dann wirds klar.


----------



## Kailinger (10. September 2015)

Hab morgen leider koi Zeit!
Tätet Ihr mal den Jasper nach seiner eMail-Adresse fragen?
Dank Euch und Grüße,
Kai
Nächste Woche ist dann wohl Winzerfeschd..


----------



## MTBle (11. September 2015)

Bei mir klappts heute auch nicht, schraube gerade am Mopped.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## cubescott (25. September 2015)

s' Winzerfeschd isch rom, klar das I heut wieder komm !


----------



## Ridge.Racer (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin morgen um *18:30 Uhr* zum Night Ride am Start.


----------



## Ridge.Racer (9. Oktober 2015)

Super Night Ride, danke an den Guide.  Mit 7 Leuten am Start, da komme ich doch gerne wieder.

Wer noch ein trailtaugliches Licht sucht, ab 50€ geht’s los. Am Anfang reicht eine Lampe. Am besten sind aber zwei Lampen eine am Lenker und eine auf dem Helm:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/radon-high-power-led-helmlampe-r-1200-260393/wg_id-304

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/helmlampen-stirnlampen/marke-radon

oder z.B. die hier:

http://www.magicshinelights.de/mj-808-xm-l2/

http://www.magicshinelights.de

Nach oben sind dann natürlich keine Grenzen gesetzt:

http://www.Lupine.de Piko, Wilma....eine Betty habe ich heute auch gesehen. 


LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (10. Oktober 2015)

Erster BOA Night Ride 2015 bei perfekten Bedingungen und cooler Truppe.


----------



## cubescott (14. Oktober 2015)

Ab 02.11.15 ist wieder Winterpokal angesagt.* 
BOA Old School* wie gewohnt am Start.


----------



## stromberg-biker (14. Oktober 2015)

Adi, hauchst Du den "BOA alte Säcke" wieder Leben ein ...ich wär dann wieder mit am Start


----------



## MTBle (16. Oktober 2015)

Fährt heute jemand? Dann würde ich mich auch mal wieder blicken lassen.


----------



## cubescott (16. Oktober 2015)

Yeah, wenns Wetter so bleibt steht nem gepflegten Nightride nichts im Weg.
Ist doch auch schön wenns nach den langen trockenen Wochen unter den Stollen mal wieder glibbert, glubbert und schmatzt


----------



## Carcass (16. Oktober 2015)

Rampage Time!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (22. Oktober 2015)

Auch wenn am Samstag BOAs die Wälder um Bad Urach unsicher machen, *morgen Abend fahren wir trotzdem *!


----------



## cubescott (26. Oktober 2015)

Hi BOAs & friends,
nach der Herbsttour ist vor der Halloweentour. Aufgrund der positiven Resonanz letztes Jahr sollten wir das wiederholen. Nachdem diesmal Halloween samstags ist, treffen wir uns einfach 1 Tag vorher, am Freitag 30.10.15 um 18.30 Uhr am Basecamp, um einen Special Nightride zu zelebrieren. Unter dem Motto _*"Ghosts of Tower"*_ werden wir wieder ein geschichtsträchtiges Gemäuer aufsuchen.
See you
Rainer


----------



## Ridge.Racer (1. November 2015)

Morgen geht der Winterpokal los, mein Team BOA NightRide könnte noch etwas Verstärkung gebrauchen


----------



## MTBle (1. November 2015)

cubescott schrieb:


> _*"Ghosts of Tower"*_ werden wir wieder ein geschichtsträchtiges Gemäuer aufsuchen.



Schöne Tour mit wirklichem Höhepunkt, danke schön.

Tschau 
Tilo


----------



## cubescott (2. November 2015)

Ridge.Racer schrieb:


> Morgen geht der Winterpokal los, mein Team BOA NightRide könnte noch etwas Verstärkung gebrauchen


Wolfram, bei BOA Old School wär noch 1 Platz für Dich frei, mehr Nightride als Tilo, Roland und ich, die sich dort tümmeln, geht ohnehin fast nicht. Apropos Nightride:
Wir lassen uns von Nicos Anprobetermin nächsten Freitag nicht unseren 1. Winterpokal-Nightride zersetzen, aber wir drehn dann halt erst um *19.30 Uhr* ne Runde


----------



## stromberg-biker (7. November 2015)

Morgen früh jemand an der Base ?


----------



## cubescott (9. November 2015)

Schade Andy, ich hab z.Zt. am Wochenende keinen Zugriff aufs Forum und hab am Samstag gegen 18.00 Uhr sogar noch Tilo angerufen (der aber für So. nicht kommen konnte), weil ich gestern ausnahmsweise auch mal am Sonntag gefahren bin.


----------



## MTBle (13. November 2015)

So, bin wieder mobil. Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich heute Abend am Start.
Lohnt sich der Weg, sonst noch jemand Lust zum radeln?


----------



## cubescott (13. November 2015)

Klar doch, bin dabei, der Herbstwald lockt


----------



## MTBle (14. November 2015)

Freitag hat doch noch ne hübsche Runde vor dem Regen gegeben. Wie sieht es morgen aus?
Wenn es nicht regnet, fährt jemand?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (27. November 2015)

Die Wettervorhersage meldet heute Abend letzte Change für Wasserscheue!
Den Rest des WE soll es regnen. Ist wer 18:30 an der Base?


----------



## cubescott (1. Dezember 2015)

Am Freitag um 18.30 Uhr starten wir zum *Special Nightride / Nightride Special* auf den Weihnachtsmarkt in Marbach.
Dort können wir bis 21.00 Uhr 
Rückfahrt optional mit der S-Bahn möglich.

Die Freitagsfahrer freuen sich über zahlreiche Verstärkung.


----------



## MTBle (5. Dezember 2015)

Freitag war echt Klasse, den Weihnachstmarkt in Marbach kann man echt empfehlen.
Auch wenn Ihr so gute Gesellschaft wie gestern nicht mehr bekommt!

Fährt morgen früh jemand mit?


----------



## stromberg-biker (7. Dezember 2015)

Wohin man an Silvester radeln kann ? Beheizte Halle mit Biertischgarnituren zum verweilen ohne auszukühlen vorhanden !
War echt ne tolle Sache, das ihr es letztes Jahr zu uns geschafft habt. Würden uns wieder sehr über euren Besuch freuen !
ZEIGT DER WELT, DASS DER STROMBERG EINE MTB-HOCHBURG IST !!!


----------



## cubescott (10. Dezember 2015)

Ausblick 1: nächste Woche Freitag kann i ned
Ausblick 2: übernächste Woche Weihnachten will i ned

Somit ist morgen für mich schon der letzte Nightride 2015. Lassen wirs nochmal gemeinsam rocken


----------



## MTBle (10. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## bikeritzel (12. Dezember 2015)

Freunde der Fahrrad-Offroadgemeinde,
heute gab es neues Bekleidungsmaterial, muss morgen um 9:30h gleich mal getestet werden! Wer ist am Start?!


----------



## stromberg-biker (12. Dezember 2015)

Ich wär morgen früh mal wieder dabei


----------



## MTBle (12. Dezember 2015)

Zwar mit alten Klamotten, aber ich fahr auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (13. Dezember 2015)

Heute war eine 29" frei Ausfahrt!
Es geht doch noch, dass fünf Biker alle auf 26" MTB´s eine cremige Singletrailausfahrt gerockt haben.


----------



## stromberg-biker (13. Dezember 2015)

...und wer den knackigsten Rücken hat ist jetzt auch geklärt


----------



## MTBle (17. Dezember 2015)

Also ich fall diesen Freitag aus, ich schaffe es zwar inzwischen ohne schmerzverzertes Gesicht aufzustehen aber das wars dann auch schon.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## stromberg-biker (18. Dezember 2015)

Gute Besserung Tilo.


----------



## bikeritzel (18. Dezember 2015)

Trocken von oben, cremig von unten - wer ist heute Abend zum Night Ride am BOA Basecamp am Start?!

@ Tilo - Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTBle (18. Dezember 2015)

Danke, wird jeden Tag besser. Aber ich will keinen Rückenfall riskieren.
Habt Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghosty98 (26. Dezember 2015)

Hey Jungs, 
Ivo und ich würden am Sonntag gerne mitfahren. 
Findet Training statt?

Lg Johannes


----------



## MTBle (26. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei, vergesst die Sonnenbrillen nicht!
Der Weihnachtsspeck muß weg.


----------



## Kailinger (26. Dezember 2015)

Verheizt mir meine Youngsters ned, gell! 

Youngsters, verheizt mir unseren Tilo ned...


----------



## bikeritzel (26. Dezember 2015)

Iiiiiichhhhhh koooooommme auch.....
9:30h BOA Basecamp


----------



## stromberg-biker (26. Dezember 2015)

Bin evtl. auch am Start (falls sich nicht doch noch einer meiner Spätzünder meldet )


----------



## stromberg-biker (26. Dezember 2015)

Hat sich eben doch noch ein Mitfahrer bei mir gemeldet. Wir starten 10.00 Uhr Pfeifferhütte. Vielleicht trifft man sich ja "on Tour"


----------



## Kailinger (29. Dezember 2015)

BOA-Sylvesterkracher:

Start in Besigheim am Basecamp 10.30Uhr.

Wir werden diverse bewirtete Hütten anfahren um bei Glühwein und Wurst in geselliger Bikerrunde das Jahr ausklingen zu lassen. Im Fokus steht deshalb ausnahmsweise das leibliche Wohl, nicht die Tour.

Na dann Prost,
Kai


----------



## cubescott (30. Dezember 2015)

*Lemmy - Killed By Death / Deaf Forever *
Bin froh dass wir ihn in LuBu vor nem Monat nochmals standesgemäss abgefeiert haben _*Stay Clean 
*_
Mein Nacken will nicht mehr nach links, mein Nacken will nicht mehr nach rechts (nicht vom Bangen).
Werde deshalb morgen leider nicht dabei sein. Wünsche euch viiiel Spass und nen guten Rutsch (natürlich erst nach der Tour).


----------



## MTBle (30. Dezember 2015)

Dann mal gute Besserung, und guten Rutsch! Und natürlich willkommen im Invaliden Team!


----------



## Jo77 (31. Dezember 2015)

Guten morgen, wer ist heute am Start bei dem tollen Wetter???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uli A (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin dabei. Was ist "Wetter"?


----------



## Jo77 (2. Januar 2016)

Ist morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## Ghosty98 (2. Januar 2016)

Bei dem sch... Wetter willst du fahren?


----------



## Jo77 (2. Januar 2016)

Soll ab 22 Uhr aufhören zu Regnen. Und ein wenig Dreck hat auch noch keinem geschadet ;-) 
Schauen wir morgen früh mal raus


----------



## MTBle (15. Januar 2016)

Ist heute jemand am Start wenn es nicht regnet?
Die Hitze lässt ja langsam nach...


----------



## alexej (15. Januar 2016)

Hi miteinander,

ich bin auf der suche nach MTB´ler mit den man coole touren machen kann. Trails müssen natürlich dabei sein .
Wetter nahezu egal


----------



## bikeritzel (15. Januar 2016)

Salü,
heute um 18:30h am BOA Basecamp, Enzplatz Besigheim. Erster Snow-Nightride in 2016!


----------



## MTBle (15. Januar 2016)

alexej schrieb:


> ich bin auf der suche nach MTB´ler mit den man coole touren machen kann. Trails müssen natürlich dabei sein .
> Wetter nahezu egal



Na dann hast Du sie ja gefunden! Siehe Bist Du am Start?


bikeritzel schrieb:


> Salü,
> heute um 18:30h am BOA Basecamp, Enzplatz Besigheim. Erster Snow-Nightride in 2016!


Wie jetzt, Du kommst doch?

Ist jetzt jemand sicher am Start? Dann komme ich auch, bis 18:30 dürfte es auch sicher nicht mehr regnen.
höchstens Schneien. Denkt dran, ich brauche die Antwort bis spätestens 17:45 sonst reicht es mir nicht mehr.


----------



## bikeritzel (15. Januar 2016)

Nee, komme heute nicht. Aber Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alexej (15. Januar 2016)

Fahrt ihr eher abends ? Bin so kleiner frühfahrer. 
Wo geht ihr immer hin und was für ein umfang umfasst eure tour


----------



## MTBle (15. Januar 2016)

alexej schrieb:


> Fahrt ihr eher abends ? Bin so kleiner frühfahrer.
> Wo geht ihr immer hin und was für ein umfang umfasst eure tour


Freitag Abends im Winter ab 18:30 im Sommer aber 18:00 aber heute hat wohl niemand Lust. 
Sonntags starten wir um 9:30 
Um diese Jahreszeit besser hier im Forum nachfragen ob jemand kommt.
Tourenlänge so 25 - 35 km.


----------



## alexej (15. Januar 2016)

Ok.

Ich fahr im schnitt so 65 bis 80 km touren inkl. Wald, trails und so. Sind dann auch schon mal 1000 hm.


----------



## bikeritzel (16. Januar 2016)

Na, wer ist morgen am Start?


----------



## MTBle (17. Januar 2016)

Snowride wird wahr, wenn sich noch jemand meldet bin ich am Start!
Lighting Man wie sieht es aus?


----------



## bikeritzel (17. Januar 2016)

Jup, werde da sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (21. Januar 2016)

Morgen treffen wir uns hoffentlich zahlreich zum
*B *iken *O *hne *A* lkohol - Nightride

Wer wegen den frostigen Temperaturen a Schnapserl mitbringen will kann das natürlich machen.


----------



## MTBle (21. Januar 2016)

Hallo, muß morgen ein Auto abholen.
Kann leider noch nicht sagen ob es mir zeitlich reicht, probiere es.


----------



## cubescott (28. Januar 2016)

Morgen wieder wie gewohnt Nightride.

Für nächste Woche Freitag haben wir ja Rotwein und Schlachtplatt verordnet bekommen.


----------



## MTBle (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn es nicht regnet bin ich morgen dabei. 
Wenns Wetter passt fahre ich auch nächsten Freitag, falls noch jemand Lust hat.


----------



## MTBle (5. Februar 2016)

Heute kann ich leider nicht, liege flach!


----------



## cubescott (12. Februar 2016)

Der Blick auf den BOA-Freitagskalender zeigt: Nur noch 4 Nightrides bis Ostern 
Also Lampe ans Bike und heut das dolle Wetter nutzen, Ersttäter_innen _/ Wiedereinsteiger_innen_ sind jederzeit gern gesehen.


----------



## MTBle (12. Februar 2016)

Huste immer noch rum, passe da lieber.


----------



## cubescott (25. Februar 2016)

Die BOA-Festivitäten sind jetzt erst mal vorbei. Bevor in 2 Wochen unser Frühjahrsklassiker (6. Auflage!) steigt, dürfen wir morgen mal wieder zur gewohnten Stunde in den Sattel steigen. Rainer, Cubescott und ich werden jedenfalls am Start sein.


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. Februar 2016)

cubescott schrieb:


> Die BOA-Festivitäten sind jetzt erst mal vorbei. Bevor in 2 Wochen unser Frühjahrsklassiker (6. Auflage!) steigt, dürfen wir morgen mal wieder zur gewohnten Stunde in den Sattel steigen. Rainer, Cubescott und ich werden jedenfalls am Start sein.


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. Februar 2016)

Prima, dann bist Du ja schon mal 3


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (25. Februar 2016)

Tilo, MTBle und ich sind auch dabei.

.
.
.
Ich saufe nie allein


----------



## TheGoOn (28. Februar 2016)

Servus zusamen,
ich verfolge ja schon länger euren Thread und bin ja auch in der ähe von Besge aufgewachsen.
Mich würds gern mal interessieren wo ihr den so hin strampelt( hat jemand nen Strava Acc den man folgen kann?) und ob ihr auch mal eine WE Tour macht. Wenn ich mal wieder bei der Familie bin würd ich einfach mal vorbei schauen


----------



## cubescott (10. März 2016)

Ui, da war scho lang niemand mehr aktiv. WE-Touren machen wir ab und zu, aber dann nicht in Besga.

Da wir am Samstag früh raus müssen, hab ich morgen keine großen Nightride-Ambitionen. Für nen Quickie zwecks Streckencheck komm ich aber auf jeden Fall vorbei (bei dem Wetter )


----------



## MTBle (10. März 2016)

Nutze auch den Fr. um den Samstag rein zu schrauben. Wagen zwei und drei stehen an.
Freue mich schon auf Sa!


----------



## Jo77 (18. März 2016)

Guten morgen an alle, 
wie schaut es mit heute abend aus ? 
Die ausrede sche.. Wetter zählt nicht 
Wer ist dabei ???


----------



## JOehler (18. März 2016)

Ahoi, wie lange wollt ihr denn fahren. Habt ihr schon Ideen?


----------



## MTBle (18. März 2016)

Wieso? Des Wetter wird doch schee 
Ich bin dabei, Fahrdauer ist meist 2,5 - 3h.


----------



## cubescott (18. März 2016)

Beim letzten Nightride der Saison darf ich natürlich auch nicht fehlen.

Jochen und Gabi, freut mich dass es bei euch klappt, dann ist der Walheimer Block (7*7*7*) mal wieder auf der Piste.


Bis später


----------



## MTBle (1. April 2016)

Es ist Sommerzeit, wir starten das Trainingslager für den nächsten Winterpokal.
Hat jemand Lust heute zu fahren? Lohnt es sich um *18:00* in Besigheim zu sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kailinger (1. April 2016)

Mistmistmist, mir langts wenn überhaupt nur sehr knapp...
Mann hätt ich Bock!


----------



## Uli A (1. April 2016)

Ich komme


----------



## MTBle (1. April 2016)

Ei schubber, i frai me!


----------



## Kailinger (1. April 2016)

Langt ned, hoffentlich am Sonntag...Schade!


----------



## JOehler (2. April 2016)

Ich würde mich morgen euch mal wieder anschließen - insofern ihr fahren wollt


----------



## MTBle (2. April 2016)

Komme auch, allerdings habe ich nicht so lange Zeit. Will noch auf die Veterama.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uli A (2. April 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kailinger (3. April 2016)

Ich auch! Ned so lang isch subber!


----------



## Jo77 (8. April 2016)

Wer ist heute abend am Start?


----------



## cubescott (8. April 2016)

Ei freilich komm i wie fast jeden Freitag, muss halt ab jetzt wieder a bisserl schneller schaffa damits auf Sechse reicht.


----------



## Uli A (8. April 2016)

Ich nehme an der Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung 
auch teil.


----------



## Laggiman (8. April 2016)

Werde auch da sein.


----------



## mephy (21. April 2016)

Ist morgen abend jemand da für ne gemütliche Freitagsrunde. Durchschnitt so 13-15 km/h? also maximal.


----------



## cubescott (22. April 2016)

Nachdem am Sonntag ne kernige Tagestour ab BOA-Aussenstelle Ilsfeld ansteht, passt heute ne gemäßigte Runde sowieso.
Trotzdem Lämpli mitbringen (im Wald wirds schneller Nacht).


----------



## MTBle (22. April 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Nico M. (22. April 2016)

Wollte heute auch unbedingt mit kommen. Leider darf ich gerad Antibiotika (Doping) zur mir nehmen... 
Wünsche Euch heute und am Sonntag viel Spaß wenig bis gar kein Niederschlag!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mephy (22. April 2016)

Und muss auch absagen...Sitz noch auf Arbeit fest 
Nächstes mal dann in 3 oder 4 Wochen...


----------



## MTBle (23. April 2016)

Als bekennender Heißduscher fährt man natürlich nur wenn es nicht regnet.
Ganz wichtig dazu ist der "richtige" Wetterbericht!
http://wetterstationen.meteomedia.de/station=097200&wahl=vorhersage
Wenn das so wird bin ich am Sonntag mit dabei!


----------



## cubescott (29. April 2016)

Vorletzten Freitag zu neunt, letzten Freitag sieben, was geht morgen ?
Ich hab auf jeden Fall wieder Bock


----------



## MTBle (29. April 2016)

Und ich habe wieder ein Rad fahrbereit, also bin ich wieder dabei. Einer muß ja der langsamste sein.


----------



## Uli A (29. April 2016)

Bin auch am Start.
Mir ist aber immer noch schwindlig vom Sonntag. Geradeausfahren geht vermutlich noch nicht


----------



## cubescott (6. Mai 2016)

*- Brückentag
- Sonne satt 
*
und es ham sich Mädels angekündigt. Knacken wir heut Abend die *Zehn *?
 zum Abschluss mal wieder eingeplant.


----------



## mat-mat (8. Mai 2016)

Hallo miteinander,

bin ab 18.05.16 für einen Monat in Maulbronn und würde gern biken, wer würde mir paar Trails zeigen


----------



## mephy (20. Mai 2016)

Heut abend bin ich definitiv am Start.
Blocker im Kalender auf Arbeit. Wird mal wieder Zeit für ne Runde 
18 Uhr wie immer oder?


----------



## mephy (20. Mai 2016)

fährt heut überhaupt wer, wegen morgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikeritzel (21. Mai 2016)

Wer ist morgen 9:30h zum Happy Ride an der Base?


----------



## cubescott (27. Mai 2016)

*Feierobend*
am Fünfe hab i wiedr 
*Feierobend*
do geh i glei zum Biken
*Feierobend*
des wird beschdimd mol wiedr schee
*UARGGHHHH*, ich glaub des war heut 1 Tee zu viel. Bis später !


----------



## mephy (27. Mai 2016)

Bei mir heute nicht. Leider andere Termine.
Evtl. nächsten Freitag wieder (je nach Wetterlage) Euch viel Spaß


----------



## mephy (30. Mai 2016)

Kann mir wer von euch bei der Auswahl von ner Vario Sattelstütze bzgl. Länge des Rohrs helfen?

Ich würde mir gerne die Reverb Stealth mit innen verlegtem Kabel zulegen. (Beispiel: https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=63749;menu=1000,2,110;mid[95]=1)
Ich weiß, dass ich einen Durchmesser von 30,9 mm benötige.
Aber wie bekomm ich raus, ob ich nun eine 380er oder 420er brauch von der Länge?
Habe zwar schon ein paar Seiten dazu gefunden, aber ich blick das mit dem ausmessen nicht so ganz.


----------



## cubescott (17. Juni 2016)

Wo sind die BOAs mit teuren Regenjacken und Schlammschlappen?
Besitz ist nicht alles, heut abend ist Praxistest angesagt


----------



## _Holgi_ (17. Juni 2016)

Denke ich bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (30. Juni 2016)

Letzten Freitag sag ich noch ich kann morgen nicht weil ich unseren Stand am Neckarfest mit aufbau. Jetzt hör ich dass ein paar Arbeitswütige das schon morgens erledigen. So ein Pech, ohne Alibi muss ich dann ja wohl doch wieder *BOA-Biken*


----------



## cubescott (7. Juli 2016)

morgen *BOA-Summer-Special *_"Heut fahrn wir an den See"  ! ? ! ?_


----------



## ARB (22. Juli 2016)

hey hey, heute hab ich´s endlich mal wieder geschafft! Schee war´s gell Rainer. biste noch nass geworden ich hatte es ja nicht mehr weit. 
wie schaut´s denn Sonntag aus? hätte Lust auf ne lockere Runde an den Wunnenstein oder so? also die Gelegenheit für alle die sich auch so langsam wieder rantasten müssen. schee gmütlich!
Grüßle Dani


----------



## cubescott (23. Juli 2016)

Schee war´s gell Rainer.		  Jau, on the rocks und Step Down !

biste noch nass geworden	Nee, Punktlandung, Rad im Keller, dann gings los.

Sonntag bei mir nicht, dafür wieder nächsten Freitag.


----------



## ARB (29. Juli 2016)

Grüzi wohl, heut mal wieder gebührend das WE einläuten? Lockere Runde fahren dann 08:30 auf ein Getränk ins Basecamp? Bin auf jeden Fall gleich am Start!
Grüßle Dani


----------



## Ghosty98 (30. Juli 2016)

Heute Mittag jemand bei einer größeren Tour Richtung Wunnenstein dabei. Zusätzlich möchte ich noch alle anderen Trails abfahren. Wenn jemand mit will wärs cool. Ich starte von Ottmarsheim ca. um 2uhr

Lg


----------



## ARB (30. Juli 2016)

Schade zu spät gesehen! Auf wunnenstein hätte ich auch mal wieder Lust gehabt. 

Nachdem es gestern so richtig gebockt hat (zu 8. 2 mal Baiselsberg um 9 pünktlich an der Base für ne Erfrischung ) gilt es doch direkt daran anzuknüpfen! Ich bin morgen früh auf jeden Fall wieder da. Hab heute ein schönes Mittagsschläfle gehalten  (3h ) aaah viel besserals arbeiten! Trotzdem gemütlich wollt so zwischen 12 und 1 zurück sein.
Grüßle Dani


----------



## cubescott (4. August 2016)

Auch wenns grad pisst, morgen siehts wieder besser aus und ner gepflegten BOA-Feierabendrunde steht nichts im Wege.
Danach können wir wie letztes Jahr den Abend in Walheim am SNUX-Neckarstrande (Getränke / Grill / One Man & his guitar) ausklingen lassen.


----------



## Ghosty98 (6. August 2016)

Abend, ich bin morgen mit Marcel wieder dabei


----------



## Ghosty98 (7. August 2016)

Guten Morgen, 
Schade das niemand zum Training erscheint oder wenigstens Bescheid gibt das kein Training ist. Wir warten und niemand kommt. Selbst auf der Homepage steht dass das Training statt findet. Sehr entäuschend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARB (9. August 2016)

Hey Kerle, wir warn doch zu nem großen Teil beim SIS. und man glaubt es kaum es gibt noch Orte auf der Landkarte ohne Empfang.
Aber am Freitag wollte ich auf jeden Fall wieder ne Runde drehen.
Grüßle Dani


----------



## ARB (11. August 2016)

Hey hey,  leider klappt es bei mir morgen doch nicht. Sonntag ist aber fest eingeplant! Grüße Dani


----------



## DerHackbart (16. August 2016)

Servus zusammen!

Um nicht immer allein unterwegs zu sein, dacht ich mir, mal einer einer Sonntag-Morgens Tour ab Besigheim teilzunehmen. 

Finden die Touren jeden Sonntag statt?
Welche Art Trails wird denn befahren, soll heißen wie technisch anspruchsvoll wird es denn?

Beste Grüße aus Bietigheim,

Hannes


----------



## Ghosty98 (20. August 2016)

Hallo, 
Wir befahren eigentlich von Enduro Trails bis zu Cross Country Strecken. Technisch aber aber auch alles machbar. 
Ich werde morgen kommen in der Hoffnung es kommt jemand. 

Lg Johannes


----------



## bikeritzel (26. August 2016)

Fährt heute Abend Jemand?


----------



## Jo77 (26. August 2016)

Wir sind am Start


----------



## cubescott (15. September 2016)

I'm back    und morgen wieder mal am Start !


----------



## stromberg-biker (15. September 2016)

http://www.der-postillon.com/2016/09/electros-e-biker.html Nehmt euch aber in acht !!!


----------



## mephy (22. September 2016)

Wer ist denn morgen alles am start? Würde pünktlich zur Wintersaison wieder mit dem biken beginnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (22. September 2016)

Mark, das hört sich gut an, bei dem genialen Wetter bin ich morgen natürlich auch dabei ! 
Die Tage werden kürzer, nutzt nochmals die Chance auf ne Freitagstour großteils bei Tageslicht. 

@Andy   Die E-Bike-Gangs ham zum Glück nachts Angst im Wald  hab dort jedenfalls noch nie ein gsehn.


----------



## mephy (23. September 2016)

Wie war das nochmal @cubescott ?
18 Uhr treffen wir uns oder?


----------



## cubescott (23. September 2016)

Ja, zur Zeit treffen wir uns um 18.00 Uhr.
Wann wir dann auf 18.30 Uhr umswitchen kommt noch n Rundmail vom Präsi.


----------



## cubescott (24. September 2016)

Gestern *8* *BOA*s beim Biken und danach noch zu viert aufn Dorfwasen nach Wahla.
*So muß das !*


----------



## mephy (24. September 2016)

War sehr schön gestern. Freu mich schon auf nächste Woche


----------



## cubescott (6. Oktober 2016)

*ACHTUNG !*  Morgen ist Uhrumstellung auf *BOA-Winterzeit *
d.h. wir treffen uns ab sofort *jeden* Freitag um *18.30 *h zum Nightride.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (18. Oktober 2016)

Winterpokal Team *BOA Old School* ist wieder am Start.
Come join us


----------



## cubescott (24. Oktober 2016)

Am Freitag 28.10.16 steigt um 18.30 Uhr wieder unser traditioneller Halloween-Nightride, mit gratis Vampir-Doping nach bewährter 
Rezeptur . Die Verabreichung gibts in einer coolen Location (very dark / very special) . Nehmt euren ganzen Mut zusammen und kommt mit, sonst trau ich mich bei Nacht auch nicht dort hin.


----------



## stromberg-biker (4. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen, heute Abend jemand beim Nightride? Dem Winterpokal zugunsten könnte ich mich heute Abend mal dafür erwärmem nach Besigheim zu kommen Grüße Andy


----------



## Uli A (4. November 2016)

Ich bin am Start


----------



## stromberg-biker (4. November 2016)

Super! Dann sind wir schon 2 BOA Alte Säcke... Bis 18.30


----------



## cubescott (4. November 2016)

Bin heut Burtstach 
Viel Spaß euch.


----------



## stromberg-biker (4. November 2016)

Alle Jahre wieder...


----------



## cubescott (25. November 2016)

zur Zeit isch dr Wurm drin. Die letzten 2 Freitage warn verregnet = Matsch im Wald und heut han I Matsch in dr Birn, bin heut leider raus

Nach der gelungenen Premiere letztes Jahr fahrn wir nächsten Freitag (02.12.16) um 18.30 Uhr wieder auf den Weihnachtsmarkt Marbach
BOA-Rundmail folgt Anfang nächste Woche.

CU, Rainer


----------



## stromberg-biker (25. November 2016)

Gute Besserung an die Matschbirne Muss leider in ein Lokal zum schlemmen... Vielleicht wirds ja nächsten Freitag was bei mir. Schönes Wochenende in die Runde und Grüße aus dem herbstlichen Stromberg.


----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Dezember 2016)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich morgen Abend mit von der Party  Vorausgesetzt ich bin nicht der Einzige?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (1. Dezember 2016)

Der Termin für morgen ist bei mir in trockenen Tüchern, also Andy sind wir scho mal Zwei.
Die anderen BOAs sind vom Forum ins Whatsapp umgezogen und schreiben sich dort die Finger wund, deshalb ischs halt hier so ruhig.


----------



## stromberg-biker (1. Dezember 2016)

Super! Freu mich. Bis morgen dann


----------



## Uli A (1. Dezember 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## cubescott (15. Dezember 2016)

Morgen isch scho mei letzter Freitags-Nightride für dies Jahr
(vorausgesetzt ich hab an unserer legendären BOA-Silvestertour Zeit fahr i nämlich in 2 Wochen freitags ned)
Wer hat noch "Torschlusspanik" und ist morgen dabei?


----------



## cubescott (20. Januar 2017)

Heut Abend gibts nen (kurzen) BOA-*EISBEIN*-Nightride.
Das passende Sauerkraut und vor allem nen Glühwein können wir in Besga im Schwalbennest fassen.


----------



## cubescott (26. Januar 2017)

Gevadder Frost bleibt hartnäckig, ich aber auch
Also morgen Eisbein-NR, Part 2


----------



## cubescott (2. Februar 2017)

Morgen ist Biken, nächste Woche freitags dann Kneipp-Kur  angesagt.


----------



## cubescott (24. Februar 2017)

Plan für 12h-Piste steht, ab jetzt gilt nur noch fahren, fahren, fahren, sonst zieht euch die Runde echt den Zahn
Fangt am besten heut beim Nightride damit an.

CU, Rainer


----------



## cubescott (23. März 2017)

I frei mi wie Bolle was wir zwecks Samstag mal wieder fürn dolles Wetter gebucht ham, da bleibt unser Terassencafe bestimmt bis weit in die Nacht offa. Hoch Ludwiga sei Dank! 
Morgen mach ich dann nur _*Backe, Backe, Kuchen  *_und leg die Füße hoch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stromberg-biker (23. März 2017)

Frei mi au wie a kloins Buale ...vor allem uff Dein Kuacha Rainer  Backa ko i hald nedda, abber essa wie koin zweiter


----------



## MTBFan82 (2. April 2017)

Moin, ich bin zurück aber bisher war sonntags niemand am Start. Wie siehts heut aus ?


----------



## cubescott (6. April 2017)

Hi Simon, ich bin immer noch da, aber die anderen sind umgezogen (Whats app). Deshalb wäre im Forum für sonntags schon samstags reinschreiben besser, damit noch jemand reagieren kann.
Freitags fahren i.d.R. mehr, kannst Du da immer noch ned?


----------



## MTBFan82 (8. April 2017)

Hey Rainer,

 bisher war mir es Freitags noch zu schnell Nacht. Aber zeitmässig sollte es jetzt entweder Freitags oder Sonntags passen.
Sehr wahrscheinlich bin ich Sonntag dann am Start, also falls noch jemand kommen will ich fahr eher noch gemäßigtes Tempo


----------



## cubescott (20. April 2017)

Nachdem am Sonntag die grosse Neckar-Radtour ist und ich am Samstag mit meiner Tochter und ihrem Vetter schon morgens im Sattel sitz mach ich morgen Abend ne Pause.
Für Sonntag schick ich dann morgen noch weitere Infos per Rundmail.


----------



## cubescott (12. Mai 2017)

es isch wieder a mol Mai.
do fällt mir grad eba ei,
dass wir scho seit 14 Jahren
freitags durch die Wälder fahren

also bis 18.00h zum *B*iken *O*ffroad *A*fterwork


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubescott (26. Mai 2017)

morgen isch STROMBIKE, aber heut isch *BOAAAAAH *


----------



## mmo2 (26. Juni 2017)

Morgen, wann fahrt ihr denn jetzt immer so? Freitags oder Sonntags. Irgendwie hab ich was verpasst, zwecks WhatsApp Gruppe.
Möchte mich mal wieder anschließen....


----------



## cubescott (27. Juni 2017)

Hi Peter,
wir fahren jeden Freitag abends um 18.00 Uhr. 
Sonntags ist der Termin wie bisher 9.30h, wenn im Whats App keine Aktion fällt der aber auch mal aus und nächsten Sonntag machen wir ne Tagestour ab Ilsfeld.

CU soon, Rainer


----------



## cubescott (3. August 2017)

Morgen alle bereit für ne gepflegte Feierabendrunde ! ? 

Falls jemand Bock hat können wir danach den lauen Sommerabend an Walheims Neckarstrande ausklingen lassen. Habe übern SNUX für massig Drenga ond Essa gsorgt.


----------



## mmo2 (3. August 2017)

Hallo, habe dieses Wochenende leider Bereitschaft....Kann erst nächste Woche wieder Biken...


----------



## stromberg-biker (3. August 2017)

Bin morgen leider auch verplant.

Grüße und viel Spaß
Andy


----------



## cubescott (20. September 2017)

Urlaub und Winzerfeschd sin rum, Wetterprognos für Freitag perfekt, und länger hell wirds dies Jahr au nemme.
Also Akkus laden, damit wir am Freitag ne gepflegte *Day&Night-Tour *auf die Trails zimmern


----------



## cubescott (12. Oktober 2017)

*ACHTUNG ! *Solang es abends noch hell ist starten wir freitags weiter um *18.00 h.*
Wär schad wenn jemand zur _Goldenen-Oktober-Tour _morgen zu spät kommt.
CU, Rainer


----------



## mmo2 (13. Oktober 2017)

Hi, wie soll denn die Strecke verlaufen? In welcher Richtung wird gefahren?


----------



## cubescott (14. Oktober 2017)

Moin,
sorry, aber tagsüber bin I em Gschäft un ned im Forum unterwegs. Die Strecke wird immer solidarisch erst beim Start festgelegt, je nachdem wer da isch. Wir ham die Wälder rund um Bietigheim durchkämmt inkl. Quick-Stop im Paulaner-Biergarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (14. Oktober 2017)

War mir leider nicht möglich auf 18 Uhr. Nächstes Mal dann


----------



## cubescott (17. Oktober 2017)

*Winterpokal  Team BOA Old School *ist wieder offen !


----------



## cubescott (2. November 2017)

Am Freitag treffen wir uns um *18.30h *zum *Halloween-Nightride.*
Auf dunklen Pfaden pilgern wir zu alten Gemäuern. Dort wird uns das Vampirblut-Doping verabreicht, welches uns über den Winter rettet (für Rezeptur und Dosis ist jeder selbst verantwortlich).

Ab jetzt jeden Freitag Start um *18.30h !*


----------



## stromberg-biker (23. Dezember 2017)

Beheizte Halle vorhanden. Für unterkühlte Radler ideal zum aufwärmen und verweilen ;-)


----------



## cubescott (9. Februar 2018)

Heut bleibts mal wieder trocken und knapp über Null. Da fällt mir für dr Feierabend nix bessers ein als n schicker *BOA-Nightride*
(Mainz bleibd au Mainz wenn mir ned zuguggad)


----------



## cubescott (5. April 2018)

Winter ade, ab morgen Start wieder um *18.00 Uhr *
Trotzdem z.Zt. noch a Lämpli mitbringen !


----------



## mmo2 (5. April 2018)

Samstag gehts dann zu den Trailsurfern nach Beilstein, Saison Opening


----------

